# Show us your.......newbie progress!



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2014)

[*ADMIN EDIT:* Continued from original thread - *here*. ]

From sporttacks showing head/tail winds


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> *TBH* I don't know how I ever rode on those old 42/52 14-28 gears, I tried it once early this year and thought sod that, old frame modern 3x10 now lol, 30 yrs ago I could ride 90 miles and think nowt of it, mind you I probably weigh nearly double that what I did 30 yrs ago


Youth.


----------



## Big_Dave (4 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> From sporttacks showing head/tail winds
> View attachment 58146


Well that certainly puts garmin/strava to shame on weather stats
BTW you got the first post on the 1000th page!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2014)

@Big_Dave It might but in general the winds are much less than they were on garmin, it will also show how much it rained on your ride again not sure how accurate it is, as in 21 Aug 2013 10mm of rain on a 53 mile ride.






Thats about an inch an hour, which is a lot, not had anything like it since, maybe subconsciously I decided not to ride in so much water after that.
Didn't realise about the page number.

Edit it was two rides
http://www.strava.com/activities/76452886
http://www.strava.com/activities/76504946


----------



## Stonechat (4 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> If you click on the basic info it will tell you humidity and wind direction as well


Hadn't seen that!


----------



## Stonechat (4 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> TBH I don't know how I ever rode on those old 42/52 14-28 gears, I tried it once early this year and thought sod that, old frame modern 3x10 now lol, 30 yrs ago I could ride 90 miles and think nowt of it, mind you I probably weigh nearly double that what I did 30 yrs ago


Checked up on the old Claud Butler I used years ago
50/36 chainwheel and 14/28 at the back (but the wheels were 27")


----------



## Big_Dave (4 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Hadn't seen that!


I only found it by accident lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2014)

Well that were a bit iffy, thought I had my spare battery 

@Stonechat thats pretty much like mine at 50/38/26 though going from 12-27 on the rear.


----------



## morrisman (4 Oct 2014)

A thousand pages of 'newbie progress'


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

@morrisman I know difficult to believe this thread has been going 2 years. I wonder what ever did happen to @Typhon


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @morrisman I know difficult to believe this thread has been going 2 years. I wonder what ever did happen to @Typhon


Yep.........shame when people disappear and you are left wondering if they are still ok or just got fed up with cycling. It does happen. It seems to be a hobby that either holds people for life or just for a year or two until they get fed up and move on to something else.

It's only about 3 degrees here again this morning and it's a thought to go out must admit. Will try a wee run though as tomorrow is rain and gale force winds.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

@Mo1959 I think I have to get out most days to do the Eddy Merckx, though it stands @ 36Km a day.


----------



## Trevor_P (5 Oct 2014)

Looks like the new forest 100 is going to be a little longer for me than I thought. The OH wants the car for the day and thinks it'll be OK for me to cycle to and from the event from the cottage we are staying at for the weekend. It's 'only' an extra 18.8 miles.Need to talk her round methinks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Looks like the new forest 100 is going to be a little longer for me than I thought. The OH wants the car for the day and thinks it'll be OK for me to cycle to and from the event from the cottage we are staying at for the weekend. It's 'only' an extra 18.8 miles.Need to talk her round methinks.


37 miles on top on 100, I think maybe you need to.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Oct 2014)

morrisman said:


> A thousand pages of 'newbie progress'


lets all just hope that by the time it gets to 10,000 that the font size has changed because 1000 is a smaller font than 999.
I can't see 9999 working very well, so just imaging the issues we will all be having in another 18 years time with 10,000! 
(hoping my maths is working on a Sunday morning...)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> lets all just hope that by the time it gets to 10,000 that the font size has changed because 1000 is a smaller font than 999.
> I can't see 9999 working very well, so just imaging the issues we will all be having in another 18 years time with 10,000!
> (hoping my maths is working on a Sunday morning...)


I will probably not be able to see the screen by then anyway, so font size is likely to be the least of my issues.


----------



## Muddyfox (5 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.........shame when people disappear and you are left wondering if they are still ok or just got fed up with cycling. It does happen.



I spent yesterday afternoon fettling and servicing my bikes after a years absence from cycling, but i'm not really sure why i stopped ? it just gradually happened, but my bike is ready to go and i'm really looking forward to getting out on the bike today .. i've got a 9 mile route planned but if its going well i'l just add to my route and make it up as i go along


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 I think I have to get out most days to do the Eddy Merckx, though it stands @ 36Km a day.


Not sure I will bother much with challenges, although I wouldn't mind giving the Ride for Challenged Athletes one a go since it is actually raising money for a decent cause.

Got out this morning but it took until about mile 7 before my fingers warmed up. Just took it reasonably gently though and enjoyed the crisp air and the peace and quiet of a Sunday morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> lets all just hope that by the time it gets to 10,000 that the font size has changed because 1000 is a smaller font than 999.
> I can't see 9999 working very well, so just imaging the issues we will all be having in another 18 years time with 10,000!
> (hoping my maths is working on a Sunday morning...)


Lol...........I already zoom in to make the text bigger, and that's with reading specs I got off ebay. Really must go for an eye test and get proper glasses.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Oct 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Looks like the new forest 100 is going to be a little longer for me than I thought. The OH wants the car for the day and thinks it'll be OK for me to cycle to and from the event from the cottage we are staying at for the weekend. It's 'only' an extra 18.8 miles.Need to talk her round methinks.


Ah we're staying in hotel about 4 miles from start


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2014)

Drizzling and pretty cold out there at the moment.

Have got 24 mile route with 2851' of climbing sitting in my Edge and was raring to go last night.

Have lost motivation though due to crap weather.

The weather will clear up tauntingly at precisely 2.05pm when I sit down to watch Chelsea (hopefully) beat Arsenal! 

Well done to all of you who have gotten out, esp' those of you who have gotten out in bad weather. I'm a wuss and you're not!


----------



## Steady (5 Oct 2014)

Think I may have lost my toes on this morning's ride! I forgot how cold my feet can get, I'm glad I turned around and went back for my full finger gloves though.


----------



## Effyb4 (5 Oct 2014)

I really wasn't sure what to wear on this morning's ride. I ended up wearing base layer, s/s jersey, 3/4 shorts, arm warmers and for the first half hour a waterproof jacket. I really could have done with full finger gloves though. I did 32 miles with some good company.

http://www.strava.com/activities/203559319
http://www.strava.com/activities/203559335
http://www.strava.com/activities/203559302


----------



## Trevor_P (5 Oct 2014)

First ride with arm warmers and winter trousers. 38.1 miles @ 64.5 ft/mile time not important, I was riding at 100 mile pace for me to see how I felt today. Couple of knee twinges and back still not healed properly. But I should be OK for the 100 next Saturday. Pleased with some of the hill PR's.

http://www.strava.com/activities/203522447


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Eddington number up to 71 now, need another 6 days for 72




Just reached 102.
Need another 103+ to jump to that number and 4 x 104's to reach that number.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Just reached 102.
> Need another 103+ to jump to that number and 4 x 104's to reach that number.


ahhh, so that is the reason behind all your long rides then


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> ahhh, so that is the reason behind all your long rides then




To be honest, I hadn't actually heard of Eddington until I saw @deptfordmarmoset 's sig line last year.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> To be honest, I hadn't actually heard of Eddington until I saw @deptfordmarmoset 's sig line last year.


think that may be where I saw it as well, though possibly a while back..

just had a peep and of all my rides that are documented.. (CGOAB journal and since returning to the UK only...) I passed the 30,000km mark today - not bad for a tour and recovery from _that_ injury!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

Well I wasn't impressed with that ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I wasn't impressed with that ride.




Oops.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol...........I already zoom in to make the text bigger, and that's with reading specs I got off ebay. Really must go for an eye test and get proper glasses.


I do have decent glasses it just make me want a proper set of cycling sunglasses with specs insert


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

@welsh dragon still 60km toward the E.M. challenge. Only 119Km to do.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @welsh dragon still 60km toward the E.M. challenge. Only 119Km to do.




Well done Nigel.


----------



## andrew_rc46 (5 Oct 2014)

I wish i could do 50 miles at 20 mph (

I can do 27 miles at 15 mph 
I'm trying my nuts off to build up the miles


----------



## andrew_rc46 (5 Oct 2014)

I really can't see me making my stage 1 tdf target by spring at this rate ( maybe I'm just not trying hard enough.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

andrew_rc46 said:


> I really can't see me making my stage 1 tdf target by spring at this rate ( maybe I'm just not trying hard enough.


I don't really care how fast I am, its nice when I have some fast rides though


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2014)

andrew_rc46 said:


> I really can't see me making my stage 1 tdf target by spring at this rate ( maybe I'm just not trying hard enough.




Maybe your trying too hard?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Just reached 102.
> Need another 103+ to jump to that number and 4 x 104's to reach that number.



I'm now up to 76, I reckon I am 7-8 years away from hitting the 100


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm now up to 76, I reckon I am 7-8 years away from hitting the 100


At this rate i will be happy to reach 50 in that time.


----------



## andrew_rc46 (5 Oct 2014)

If i had the time i could hit 100 miles in the day i think! I'm a little hard on myself maybe, i have only had a road bike 8 days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

andrew_rc46 said:


> If i had the time i could hit 100 miles in the day i think! I'm a little hard on myself maybe, i have only had a road bike 8 days.


Been riding 2 years and still only average 15-16mph over most rides and conditions.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Been riding 2 years and still only average 15-16mph over most rides and conditions.



Same here


----------



## moo (5 Oct 2014)

andrew_rc46 said:


> I really can't see me making my stage 1 tdf target by spring at this rate ( maybe I'm just not trying hard enough.



I'd suggest focusing on hills rather than distance first, then build up the mileage in a few months. Once you've got the legs and cardio to climb, you'll be much more confident cycling further from home.

That route has 3 pretty big climbs by UK standards.


----------



## andrew_rc46 (5 Oct 2014)

The only trouble with that is; locally its relatively flat! i can see what you're saying though pal.


----------



## Justinslow (5 Oct 2014)

So completed my first sportive 100 around 50 days after I started road riding and got my bike! 104 miles 5 hours and 56 mins @ 17.6 mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/203649707
Stopped three times on the planned rest stops for refuelling, went really well. Got an achey left knee from about 70 on and then the top of shoulders / bottom of neck started to hurt soon after, but to be expected I suppose! Biggest ride to date beating my 71 last week. Tagged on to a couple of experienced nice guys from Lowestoft who let me ride with them and didn't mind me taking advantage of their draft (I did spend some time at the front) but they helped me along a lot, so cheers Kev and Gerry! Overall very enjoyable day, early cold damp start but soon warmed up, it was great riding with other like minded bikers and especially in a close group of three. My bike held it's own well, didn't let me down, good gear changes etc (ventura cp50 from Argos for £400 in August) in a sea of much more expensive bikes so overall I'm well pleased with it. And if everybody pays up I've raised more than a couple of hundred quid for cancer research. Happy days.



Pic at the finish. Now I'm going to rest.......a lot.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

Been working on another summary form, this one for rolling 7 days from the current date.
Still needs formatting and there are a few fields missing.






Also since fitting the new chainset I am spinning faster as a rule, and useing a lower gear, but I am also slower, so that seems a waste of time.
However I am slight faster up the hills, though not sure if thats because I did more in terms of distance so more elevation, as there was only 0.5ft/mile difference


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

Justinslow said:


> So completed my first sportive 100 around 50 days after I started road riding and got my bike! 104 miles 5 hours and 56 mins @ 17.6 mph
> https://www.strava.com/activities/203649707
> Stopped three times on the planned rest stops for refuelling, went really well. Got an achey left knee from about 70 on and then the top of shoulders / bottom of neck started to hurt soon after, but to be expected I suppose! Biggest ride to date beating my 71 last week. Tagged on to a couple of experienced nice guys from Lowestoft who let me ride with them and didn't mind me taking advantage of their draft (I did spend some time at the front) but they helped me along a lot, so cheers Kev and Gerry! Overall very enjoyable day, early cold damp start but soon warmed up, it was great riding with other like minded bikers and especially in a close group of three. My bike held it's own well, didn't let me down, good gear changes etc (ventura cp50 from Argos for £400 in August) in a sea of much more expensive bikes so overall I'm well pleased with it. And if everybody pays up I've raised more than a couple of hundred quid for cancer research. Happy days.
> View attachment 58271
> ...



We had faith, really well done.


----------



## Justinslow (5 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> We had faith, really well done.



Thanks! all the advice and encouragment off here certainly helped! I must say I was proper worried about doing this.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Thanks! all the advice and encouragment off here certainly helped! I must say I was proper worried about doing this.


Took me a year before I did 100 miles in a day and that was split over two rides, the last 20 were hard as I was making it up as I went only because I know I was close to it.


----------



## Torvi (5 Oct 2014)

since there is no Q&A thread about clothing overall and im newbie ill post my questions here.

1. what's the best budget (up to 30) waterproof around?
2. is dhb a side branch of shimano? i dunno why but even tho they are cheap as rice, they kind of resembling me shimano stuff whenever i look at dhb clothes
3. i want to keep my legs warm in the mornings when im out to work but i dont want to get full sized tights because mostly they are padded and i want to wear em all day long at work (12h) and cycle in them under my work trousers so there is no point wearing padded all the time but i still need leg warmers to work, any ideas? will leg warmers like these be enough or should i get some ones that are suited for running? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-regulate-light-leg-warmers/
4. does spd shoes comes up with cleats in box or do i have to buy them separately?
5. will http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-r10-road-cycling-shoe/ suit those http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-a530-spd-single-sided-touring-pedals/ ?

#Edit

After last club ride i find myself begin really nice at sprinting, even smaller hills i do nice but when it comes to real climbing im sucking hard dropping from 1st-3rd place to 7th.(out of 16-20) and i know that all i need is practice over and over again but i just cant help it, i hate climbing and i hate hills. Once on flats i keep my speed around 16-18mph, hills are 7-8mph... sprinting i dunno maybe 25mph and i can keep the sprint for about 6-10 seconds going all-out. So what do i lack in climbing? Ive got power in legs, i can push them hard but still cant do nothing but just slow down and be depressed about it, does it really matter that much that im not riding in spds yet?


----------



## Justinslow (5 Oct 2014)

Not sure on some of your questions, but, my spd shimano pedals came with cleats in the box, my rexton shoes didn't come with any. I picked up some of the aldi leg warmers for £7.99 I think and they work great when cycling, but are quite tight fitting, maybe you could get larger than you need to be more comfy all day?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> since there is no Q&A thread about clothing overall and im newbie ill post my questions here.
> 
> #Edit
> 
> After last club ride i find myself begin really nice at sprinting, even smaller hills i do nice but when it comes to real climbing im sucking hard dropping from 1st-3rd place to 7th.(out of 16-20) and i know that all i need is practice over and over again but i just cant help it, i hate climbing and i hate hills. Once on flats i keep my speed around 16-18mph, hills are 7-8mph... sprinting i dunno maybe 25mph and i can keep the sprint for about 6-10 seconds going all-out. So what do i lack in climbing? Ive got power in legs, i can push them hard but still cant do nothing but just slow down and be depressed about it, does it really matter that much that im not riding in spds yet?


As you say just keep working on the hills, it all depends on what hill I am climbing http://www.strava.com/activities/203656164/segments/4799342753 this is 158ft in 1 1/2 miles or 100ft a mile, I manage an avg of 12mph on it today, but today was a poor performance, on a flat road and lack of wind I will do 18-20mph easy enough can sprint faster.
It seems you need to work on your Cardio/Vascula system as you should be able to sprint upto 60's depending on fitness ect.. (this is why a 400m race is a sprint and an 800m one isn't)


----------



## Torvi (5 Oct 2014)

welp my fitness isnt too good yet, ive just been cycling since 2-3 months and have time only for 1 maybe 2 longer rides a week. yesterdays club ride was also my longest so far and i do see improvement, ive done 29 miles in about 2 weeks after getting bike and i was totally trashed, now after 33 in hellish downpour after a coffee and granola bar i was ready to go more if not the rain and soaked shoes/everything.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> welp my fitness isnt too good yet, ive just been cycling since 2-3 months and have time only for 1 maybe 2 longer rides a week. yesterdays club ride was also my longest so far and i do see improvement, ive done 29 miles in about 2 weeks after getting bike and i was totally trashed, now after 33 in hellish downpour after a coffee and granola bar i was ready to go more if not the rain and soaked shoes/everything.


Its all you can do, it doesn't come over night, and its hard work, obviously the younger you are the easier it will be (in theory), I have done this so many times I have forgot http://www.strava.com/activities/203656164/segments/4799343124 about the same climb rate though a lot shorter, when I started I hated it, lowest gear and crawled up, these days its not a problem apart from being at the end of most of my rides.


----------



## Torvi (5 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its all you can do, it doesn't come over night, and its hard work, obviously the younger you are the easier it will be (in theory), I have done this so many times I have forgot http://www.strava.com/activities/203656164/segments/4799343124 about the same climb rate though a lot shorter, when I started I hated it, lowest gear and crawled up, these days its not a problem apart from being at the end of most of my rides.


this was my saturday ride: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5697964


----------



## dee.jay (6 Oct 2014)

Well after 1 month of cycling: -

I've ridden 209 miles, started commuting to work, bought 2 bikes (and returned one), spent probably a bit too much on all the kit to go with it but commuting in safety 

Not sure if I've lost weight but I certainly feel a lot healthier. I'm not sleeping so much, and I work shifts so having more time awake is nice. Feeling a bit tired at the moment though but a brisk ride home in the lashing rain in the morning will wake me up ready for a shower then bed


----------



## Stonechat (6 Oct 2014)

andrew_rc46 said:


> I wish i could do 50 miles at 20 mph (
> 
> I can do 27 miles at 15 mph
> I'm trying my nuts off to build up the miles


I can do shorter rides up to 20 miles, sometimes up to 17 mph depends on conditions
30-50 miles I can now do at 16 mph - not always, though I did manage one 50 mile run in 15.5 mph.
Above that speed starts tailing off, though with proper nutrition and drinking maybe it would tail off less

Doing the New Forest 100 on Sunday, will be more that happy just to finish, though should be over 14 mph

Eddington number now 37


----------



## Stonechat (6 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> think that may be where I saw it as well, though possibly a while back..
> 
> just had a peep and of all my rides that are documented.. (CGOAB journal and since returning to the UK only...) I passed the 30,000km mark today - not bad for a tour and recovery from _that_ injury!


A good total

I have no record of rides from the distant past, just memories of cycling in places like North Norfolk, Anglesey, Dorset
Sure I have done 65 miles in the past but (at the age of 62, 63 in a month) am now going further


----------



## Learnincurve (6 Oct 2014)

_looks out of window._



learnincurve said:


> lol. Nope.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2014)

Hmmmm - very very windy and very very wet I'm very very sure my bike is not coming out of the garage today!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2014)

Today is carp. Its hissig down with rain, its windy, and its dark. I think I'll just look through the window at it. Have a good day everyone. I may get the turbo trainer up and running.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

@Stonechat Bob you and I are very similar









You generally ride further than I do on a ride, but I can put up multiple rides a day like on the WNBR the day was split into five rides, to the group and back, to York, the ride and home.
Again per ride you climb more and are a little quicker at it, maybe the weight of the Viking is showing here.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2014)

I think an aqua bike with balloon tyres and a sail would work well today!! Needless to say, I am not cycling. Just trying to pluck up the courage to don full wet weather gear just to give the dog a quick walk.

I think it's going to be loooooooonnnnnnnnggggg day


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> As you say just keep working on the hills, it all depends on what hill I am climbing http://www.strava.com/activities/203656164/segments/4799342753 this is 158ft in 1 1/2 miles or 100ft a mile, I manage an avg of 12mph on it today, but today was a poor performance, on a flat road and lack of wind I will do 18-20mph easy enough can sprint faster.
> It seems you need to work on your Cardio/Vascula system as you should be able to sprint upto 60's depending on fitness ect.. (this is why a 400m race is a sprint and an 800m one isn't)



Nigel - quick question for you.

Is there any software (I use GC) that works out the amount of climb vs the distance actually spent riding uphill during a ride?

I look at my numbers and they sometimes look much lower than it felt like - a typical ride for me is 50-80'/mile with occasions a bit over 100'/mile. But the distance it is measured over includes all the downs.

As a rough and ready I can double the climb rate by assuming that half the ride was up and half the ride was down but that might be well out.

Not a biggie - just wondering though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think an aqua bike with balloon tyres and a sail would work well today!! Needless to say, I am not cycling. Just trying to pluck up the courage to don full wet weather gear just to give the dog a quick walk.
> 
> I think it's going to be loooooooonnnnnnnnggggg day



Yes, not good Mo. Talking of pets - is that moggie of yours behaving itself these days?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2014)

Contemplating the day ahead:

Read book (Kindle), empty dishwasher, make bed, "put the hoover round" as per instructions from Lovely Wife who has heavy day at work installing new server, put some things in the attic that have been attic-bound for about 3 months, talk to mate in Poole who I have not spoken to for a while, talk to mate in Lancaster who I am (hopefully) heading into mountains with on Saturday - we need to decide on breakfast arrangements with Little Chef {Penrith) currently being the favourite, have shower, "cook tea" as per instructions from Lovely Wife who has heavy day at work installing new server, make fire, ensure bottle of wine is divided up precisely 50:50, watch TV, go to bed.

Exciting stuff!


----------



## Stonechat (6 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat Bob you and I are very similar
> View attachment 58299
> View attachment 58300
> 
> ...


Well especially since the flooding, Mrs S is somewhat down and I don't like t go out too often, so have settled on a routine of about 3 rides per week, 2 usually longer (35 - 40 miles with occasional longer ones), and one usually shorter
I have made an effort to try to include more hills, but it is not that much
I want to do more next year and may take the bike to hilly areas on a Sunday morning, I have a hankering to do the Surrey Legs of Steel. I will not do lionger than 100 miles but may do more climbing.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2014)

Reading, emptying dishwasher, and making cakes for me I think. I may even watch a film.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Oct 2014)

I give a once a month class in the local U3A since retirement, so have to prepare tomorrow's lesson today.
Wife has the car, but not sure about the forecast tomorrow, may get her to drop me off.
Whole week looks showery at least.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Contemplating the day ahead*:
> 
> Read book (Kindle), empty dishwasher, make bed, "put the hoover round" as per instructions from Lovely Wife who has heavy day at work installing new server, put some things in the attic that have been attic-bound for about 3 months, talk to mate in Poole who I have not spoken to for a while, talk to mate in Lancaster who I am (hopefully) heading into mountains with on Saturday - we need to decide on breakfast arrangements with Little Chef {Penrith) currently being the favourite, have shower, "cook tea" as per instructions from Lovely Wife who has heavy day at work installing new server, make fire, ensure bottle of wine is divided up precisely 50:50, watch TV, go to bed.
> 
> Exciting stuff!



mine involves a bike ride! I have arranged with someone from CC to come over and look at and test ride our off-road touring bikes because he has an appointment booked with the same company on Wednesday to talk bikes with them and wants to have some experience with the Rohloff hub before he goes down... (+300 miles each way). He's coming over on his motorbike this morning... so full waterproofs it will be! But first I have to fix the fairy visit on my OH's bike so that we can actually test it - seems his semi bald rear tyre is giving up the ghost! now goes off to try to track down the fairy... 

but that said, the worst of it has now gone through here and it looks like it is only the wind and very light rain we will have to deal with by the time he has arrived, had a drink and we have talked technical about bikes for a while...


----------



## Big_Dave (6 Oct 2014)

Fifty miler again yesterday, chilly start but soon warmed up on the first climb and was ok after that, Still in shorts, although I did see lots of people out riding in full winter gear, one even had a balaclava on. 
Not looking good this week for riding, Rain and strong winds


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nigel - quick question for you.
> 
> Is there any software (I use GC) that works out the amount of climb vs the distance actually spent riding uphill during a ride?
> 
> ...


RWGPS gives ascent time so if you take that and elevation gained you get elev/ascent time= ft/hr or convert the ft to meters and get an average V.A.M. the bryton site gives uphill distance and up hill riding time, and it accepts fit files, though I am not sure how accurate it is as I really only have the R20 data to go off, and it isn't very reliable. 
RWGPS I have found corrects tcx files quite well, but the fit files from the 500 tended to have trough and peak spikes on correction which is why my ft/mile last year I think are a bit high






If you ride starts/ends at the same place the true ft/mile is half the distance, I believe 
The climbbybike formula will give an indication of how difficult the ride was in real terms, as it takes climbing into account, I have some short rides using this that turn out to be more difficult than longer riders.
I can go into in further detail later, I have some painting and wiring to do today.

This is the formula if you want to us it in a spread sheet or data base
*CLIMBBYBIKE-INDEX*
(H*100/D)*2 + H²/D + D/1000 + (T-1000)/100
Whereby: H = difference in height; D = distance in meters; T = top of mountain in meters 

The last part of the formula does only apply to mountains above 1000 meters.

I would need to look at how I use it, as the the later bit doesn't apply to me and I may well have dropped from the formula, I think it went something like this h=elevation gained d=distance this gives a number which is quite low and I multiplied it by a number to give a workable number, so long as it consistent from ride to ride it doesn't matter as its relative to your rides.

You can see from this that yesterday was actually more difficult than the ride of 43 miles






This also shows the difference in the two units and rwgps corrected data from the 705, the lue is my ride to group on Friday mornings and the red just shows how another shorter ride can be more difficult.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Fifty miler again yesterday, chilly start but soon warmed up on the first climb and was ok after that, Still in shorts, although *I did see lots of people out riding in full winter gear*, one even had a balaclava on.
> Not looking good this week for riding, Rain and strong winds


I noticed that, compression vest t-shirt and arm warmers, did carry some leg warmers just in case.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes, not good Mo. Talking of pets - is that moggie of yours behaving itself these days?


Yep.............she's just making herself comfy on my knee at the moment.

Nigel's stuff is too technical for me re formulas and things, but I agree that RidewithGPS does seem to give a bit more interesting info so I usually download my rides to that too.


----------



## puffinbilly (6 Oct 2014)

Normal 50 mile spin for me yesterday - was out early so Aldi winter jacket was used..... a little too warm by ten in the morning. The times definitely starting to slip with the colder weather. I was out on a new hybrid - that's been sitting in the garage for five months waiting for me to sell the other one - everything on the new one seems to be dry - need to get some grease into the hubs and everything just seemed a little strange. I'm now wondering if I should sell the new one and keep and spend money on the old one. The two bikes are the same model - but the new one seems to have inferior components in it - feels a little plastic in comparison with the old one - might just be newness.

If I thought my new hybrid was not quite as solid as the old - I saw a true wheel buckle yesterday. I saw a couple of guys walking towards me and asked if they were ok - they replied they were but he wasn't.... their mate about 50 yards back pushing his bike up the hill - the wheel was split in two with half at a 90 degree angle to the other. I thought he had been in an accident with a car but no, it gave way coming up the hill - upon closer inspection it was a BSO. If it had been made of cheese it would have probably been better made!

Spokeydokey - sounds like your trips in the hills of the Lakes are a little like mine......fuelled by the all day breakfast of the Little Chef on the A66 outside of Penrith. Where are you headed? Really envious - not been across to the Lakes since eary summer and looks like my road bike that is still there, will be there to at least Christmas.


----------



## Big_Dave (6 Oct 2014)

Shorts, long sleeve summer jersey with a short sleeve jersey over the top so I could use the pockets, plenty warm enough


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Reading, emptying dishwasher, and making cakes for me I think. *I may even watch a film.*



Steady......


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> Normal 50 mile spin for me yesterday - was out early so Aldi winter jacket was used..... a little too warm by ten in the morning. The times definitely starting to slip with the colder weather. I was out on a new hybrid - that's been sitting in the garage for five months waiting for me to sell the other one - everything on the new one seems to be dry - need to get some grease into the hubs and everything just seemed a little strange. I'm now wondering if I should sell the new one and keep and spend money on the old one. The two bikes are the same model - but the new one seems to have inferior components in it - feels a little plastic in comparison with the old one - might just be newness.
> 
> If I thought my new hybrid was not quite as solid as the old - I saw a true wheel buckle yesterday. I saw a couple of guys walking towards me and asked if they were ok - they replied they were but he wasn't.... their mate about 50 yards back pushing his bike up the hill - the wheel was split in two with half at a 90 degree angle to the other. I thought he had been in an accident with a car but no, it gave way coming up the hill - upon closer inspection it was a BSO. If it had been made of cheese it would have probably been better made!
> 
> Spokeydokey - *sounds like your trips in the hills of the Lakes are a little like mine......fuelled by the all day breakfast of the Little Chef on the A66 outside of Penrith. Where are you headed? Really envious - not been across to the Lakes since eary summer and looks like my road bike that is still there, will be there to at least Christmas*.



Hiking trip this Saturday - not on bike.

We are doing a moderately ambitious (for the time of year) circuit that takes in Blencathra & Skiddaw. I prefer my hiking to cycling although the latter helps with fitness for the former and is accessible from my drive.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> RWGPS gives ascent time so if you take that and elevation gained you get elev/ascent time= ft/hr or convert the ft to meters and get an average V.A.M. the bryton site gives uphill distance and up hill riding time, and it accepts fit files, though I am not sure how accurate it is as I really only have the R20 data to go off, and it isn't very reliable.
> RWGPS I have found corrects tcx files quite well, but the fit files from the 500 tended to have trough and peak spikes on correction which is why my ft/mile last year I think are a bit high
> 
> View attachment 58302
> ...



That's a great answer - thanks very much Nigel.

I do do the half the distance thing to get a better idea of the real amount of ascent whilst ascending. I sometimes go up some pretty steep hills and then look at my ascent and it bears no relation to the hill(s) I went up if you know what I mean. I guess it's that thing where you could ascend 500' in a mile and then spend 9 miles descending the same and getting an average of 50' a mile.

I have just gotten onto RWGPS and will give that a bash later on today when I have demolished my chores.

***

As an aside, my hiking buddy and I have played with formulas over the years for our mountain forays and we have settled on something that works for us in terms of route planning over different types of terrain and in different weather/ground conditions. We are fairly accurate now having been at it for decades and apart from helping keep you out of harms way best as possible it's good fun working these things out too.

***

Ta again for your help.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's a great answer - thanks very much Nigel.
> 
> I do do the half the distance thing to get a better idea of the real amount of ascent whilst ascending. I sometimes go up some pretty steep hills and then look at my ascent and it bears no relation to the hill(s) I went up if you know what I mean. I guess it's that thing where you could ascend 500' in a mile and then spend 9 miles descending the same and getting an average of 50' a mile.
> 
> ...


One of the things I like with RWGPS is the elevation map actually seems to show every incline you did including the smaller ones, whereas Strava smooths it all out and makes the ride look much more gentle than it was.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> One of the things I like with RWGPS is the elevation map actually seems to show every incline you did including the smaller ones, whereas Strava smooths it all out and makes the ride look much more gentle than it was.



i like the sound of that Mo - anything that makes an older fella look more hardcore is a big plus for me! 

A very large tree has just fallen over in the field behind us - fortunately the horses (3) were over the other side of the field - they were standing under the tree about an hour ago grazing and looking miserable in the rain. Maybe they have a Horsey Sixth Sense and knew what was coming!

Nothing to do with your quote but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2014)

Also off topic, but does anyone else find the site a bit slow and sticky to load this morning or is it at my end?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

@SpokeyDokey a bit like this http://app.strava.com/activities/189349747 a bit of climbing to start than flat than the slog back home
http://app.strava.com/activities/189349747
this being the most awkward 
http://app.strava.com/activities/189349747/segments/4446907826
as its a really narrow lane for the latter part.
http://app.strava.com/activities/189349747/segments/4445311904

On the whole they don't get much worse locally, though this probably the toughest short climb, roads surface is abysmal, which is why I don't go down it.
http://app.strava.com/segments/1085164


----------



## Big_Dave (6 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> One of the things I like with RWGPS is the elevation map actually seems to show every incline you did including the smaller ones, whereas* Strava smooths it all out and makes the ride look much more gentle than it was*.


I agree mo, you feel robbed looking at the elevation map


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

@Mo1959 might be your end, seems fine here, and using a 10 year computer (running windows 7, can I build them or what)
@SpokeyDokey I think the paid version of rwgps offers much more


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

@Mo1959 you should notice a difference on strava re true elevation and the 500 over the 200


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Also off topic, but does anyone else find the site a bit slow and sticky to load this morning or is it at my end?




I think its on your end Mo. Mines fine.


----------



## Big_Dave (6 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Also off topic, but does anyone else find the site a bit slow and sticky to load this morning or is it at my end?


Ok here as well, although I did have the same problem on chrome browser until I cleared the cached images and files, then ithe site was normal again andworked perfect


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey a bit like this http://app.strava.com/activities/189349747 a bit of climbing to start than flat than the slog back home
> http://app.strava.com/activities/189349747
> this being the most awkward
> http://app.strava.com/activities/189349747/segments/4446907826
> ...



Yes - I have a few routes like that and some start flat-ish, then go bonkers in the middle and then are flat-ish back. Tbh I quite like those as it gets me warmed up before the real work begins and then I can taper off on the way home.

There are a few hills very close to where I live that I haven't attempted on my CX (that I did years back on my MTB) as a) my legs are older and b) I just don't have the right gears. I'd def' consider a triple for a next bike. I think my MTB had 24 x 32 or poss' even 24 x 34 can't remember properly and I could get up very steep hills with a bit of huffing and swearing.


----------



## Big_Dave (6 Oct 2014)

Just had a look on strava flyby, and I "eyeballed" 61 cyclists on my route, probably more for those who wasn't on strava, a lot probably making the most of the nice weather


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

@SpokeyDokey I always have a bit of a climb no matter which way I go, to get home.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Oct 2014)

It might be quite complicated to use but Veloviewer gives a percentage breakdown of a ride into different gradients.
Activities / then select zones
Cycling weekly let you upload rides (can do automatically from Garmin) and gives you a Ritmo score which is a difficulty score, it really does seems to reflect effort and distance.
THe tougher the ride, the lower the score.
Some time ago I was scoring 25 or more, but recent rides have all been under 20, best single ride was 16.2, and it give you an overall score based on best three recent rides
www.cyclingweekly.cc
You have to register as usual


----------



## Stonechat (6 Oct 2014)

Justinslow said:


> So completed my first sportive 100 around 50 days after I started road riding and got my bike! 104 miles 5 hours and 56 mins @ 17.6 mph
> https://www.strava.com/activities/203649707
> Stopped three times on the planned rest stops for refuelling, went really well. Got an achey left knee from about 70 on and then the top of shoulders / bottom of neck started to hurt soon after, but to be expected I suppose! Biggest ride to date beating my 71 last week. Tagged on to a couple of experienced nice guys from Lowestoft who let me ride with them and didn't mind me taking advantage of their draft (I did spend some time at the front) but they helped me along a lot, so cheers Kev and Gerry! Overall very enjoyable day, early cold damp start but soon warmed up, it was great riding with other like minded bikers and especially in a close group of three. My bike held it's own well, didn't let me down, good gear changes etc (ventura cp50 from Argos for £400 in August) in a sea of much more expensive bikes so overall I'm well pleased with it. And if everybody pays up I've raised more than a couple of hundred quid for cancer research. Happy days.
> View attachment 58271
> ...


Well done Justin 
Mine is Sunday and I just hope weather is a bit better than today


----------



## Justinslow (6 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well done Justin
> Mine is Sunday and I just hope weather is a bit better than today



Thanks! Good luck for your ride, I'm sure you will be fine! Think the weather is getting better towards the end of the week.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Also off topic, but does anyone else find the site a bit slow and sticky to load this morning or is it at my end?


I had issues with it earlier as well...


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I had issues with it earlier as well...


Reset the router and cleared the cache, history, etc and seems better now. 

Cursing not nipping back out with the pooch as the rain has just come back on. Bad weather really gets me down. Actually feel like going back to bed for a while!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

@SpokeyDokey & @Stonechat the Bryton site also gives a difficulty lvel from 4-1 (4 being easy) and within that a score, I think up to 9
Part the reason I have done my own database is that to check different things on different sites gets well you know, the difficulty score I have can be used to work out how difficult a ride was in the same way as ft/mile this can show some surprising results, though short trips into town sort of screws the data, but it evens out over time for the day, week month ect, as these are worked out by total mileage and total height for each query
and on my weekly and monthly tables to compare month to month ect, you get the idea


----------



## Stonechat (6 Oct 2014)

Grr they have started digging up the main road that adjoins where we are living, and we have a bit on this week

Had difficulty getting the car back here just now. JObsworth at the top of the road.
Approached on a site road and over the pavement to avoid the cones, young man there was more helpful and advise we put hazard lights on.


----------



## andrew_rc46 (6 Oct 2014)

Fudge it!!! If the weather holds out I'm going for it this weekend 
50 miler, got to break my comfort range  need to get myself a survival pack (tools,tubes) and some proper shorts.
It's apparent that eating and drinking is a must on that sort of milage.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Reset the router and cleared the cache, history, etc and seems better now.
> 
> Cursing not nipping back out with the pooch as the rain has just come back on. Bad weather really gets me down. Actually feel like going back to bed for a while!


just been out for a walk to the post office ( we have a new one... !) and to the local parcel drop shop and the weather is now totally calm, sunny, way too warm and my long sleeves were rolled up. walking back along our lane I could not see a thing because of the blinding sunshine! Just about to launch an attack on all the sweet chestnuts I have collected that have come down with the storm overnight and this morning. You would not believe it was the same day! in fact the ladies in the post office didn't believe me! It will soon clear Mo and then you can smile again...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> It might be quite complicated to use but Veloviewer gives a percentage breakdown of a ride into different gradients.
> Activities / then select zones
> Cycling weekly let you upload rides (can do automatically from Garmin) and gives you a Ritmo score which is a difficulty score, it really does seems to reflect effort and distance.
> THe tougher the ride, the lower the score.
> ...



I'll have a look at that too tonight after Eastenders!


----------



## Stonechat (6 Oct 2014)

@Goonerobes 
You have probably seen this already
http://www.strava.com/activities/197409492


----------



## Stonechat (6 Oct 2014)

andrew_rc46 said:


> Fudge it!!! If the weather holds out I'm going for it this weekend
> 50 miler, got to break my comfort range  need to get myself a survival pack (tools,tubes) and some proper shorts.
> It's apparent that eating and drinking is a must on that sort of milage.


Yes the longer you go the more important to eat and drink regularly
Also good pair of bib shorts with really good pad is advisable


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> @Goonerobes
> You have probably seen this already
> http://www.strava.com/activities/197409492



Yes, its very clever & one hell of a ride. I may have even seen him as I was on some of those roads on that Saturday!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

andrew_rc46 said:


> Fudge it!!! If the weather holds out I'm going for it this weekend
> 50 miler, got to break my comfort range  need to get myself a survival pack (tools,tubes) and some proper shorts.
> It's apparent that eating and drinking is a must on that sort of milage.


Maybe, it depends on you, I can do up to 50 with out food providing I have eat well the day before and breakfast, that doesn't mean I don't though, I usually have a flapjack as well about half way (and a cig, well thats why I stop).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

What started out as a simple rewire of some cables, has turned into a utility refit.
Build a bike quicker


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'll have a look at that too tonight after Eastenders!


Oh, you sad person. Never had you down as an Eastenders fan. Don't tell me, you have to watch it because the missus likes it. Lol.

I use the Ritmo thingy on cycling weekly too for a bit of added interest.


----------



## ukbabz (6 Oct 2014)

picked up my first road bike this weekend and took it out for a spin. Apart from being very sore on the hands (thumb and forefinger) it was an enjoyable ride. Am going to pop back into the LBS and see if they can suggest a change / get a proper bike fit.

Pace wise is a bit up on the MTB, but always feels like am in the wrong gear at the moment!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

@ukbabz 
It will take a bit of time to get use to the position.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

@Stonechat this is also one I do regular as its on my 50Km loop, if I can't be bothered to work a new route.
http://app.strava.com/activities/203656164/segments/4799342863
A steady 1.9miles with about 190ft


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, you sad person. Never had you down as an Eastenders fan. Don't tell me, you have to watch it because the missus likes it. Lol.
> 
> I use the Ritmo thingy on cycling weekly too for a bit of added interest.



Since we defected oop-north in '97 we have noticed that our accent has softened a bit so we tune into 'enders to make sure we maintain a modicum of London in there somewhere.

Actually it's a bit of daft fun that makes us laugh whilst we have our tea and drink wine. Waste of two educations though!

Nor do we really think much of our London accent - when we talk to friends and family who still live down there they (not joking) sound common to our ears and lordy they do swear a lot.

So tonight we are having sausage and fried onion buns with a bottle of very nice Rioja followed by Victoria's finest sponge in front of a roaring fire whilst trying to work out whether Phil is likely to live or die - we suspect the former!

Then I am going to play with RWGPS and the other one @Stonechat mentioned.

Have you had your bath yet?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> One of the things I like with RWGPS is the elevation map actually seems to show every incline you did including the smaller ones, whereas Strava smooths it all out and makes the ride look much more gentle than it was.



Strava is an absolute sod for doing that to my rides. Below is the elevation from my Satmap from tonights commmute home, compare that to the flat route Strava thinks I did. http://www.strava.com/activities/204119193 Also note how much elevation Strava nicked from me - 20%!


----------



## Big_Dave (6 Oct 2014)

> andrew_rc46 said: ↑
> Fudge it!!! If the weather holds out I'm going for it this weekend
> 50 miler, got to break my comfort range  need to get myself a survival pack (tools,tubes) and some proper shorts.
> It's apparent that eating and drinking is a must on that sort of milage.





Nigelnaturist said:


> Maybe, it depends on you, I can do up to 50 with out food providing I have eat well the day before and breakfast, that doesn't mean I don't though, I usually have a flapjack as well about half way (and a cig, well thats why I stop).


I usually have a stop at a shop at 20-25 miles on a 50miler, and have a cob buy some isotonic pop, I drink anything from 1.5 - 3 litres during the ride


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

@Big_Dave sometimes I don't drink, it all depends.


----------



## morrisman (6 Oct 2014)

Finally stopped raining so been out for a brisk 10 miles. 

Today's learning point - if you go out in full _Man @ ALDI_ kit of long bibs, short sleeve jersey, fleecy jacket, full fleecy gloves plus clipless shoes with over shoes, you really need to plan ahead if you need a pee! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/204146818


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Big_Dave sometimes I don't drink, it all depends.


I have done most of my rides without anything too Nigel. Maybe I would ride better if I did start carrying food and liquid more often.

Unless I am actually setting out with the plan of doing more than 50 miles I very rarely take anything.


----------



## Big_Dave (6 Oct 2014)

I drink a litre or so before I go out, that last me about 5-20miles depending on ambient temperatures, 
some trips in mid winter I manage without a drink for 20 miles, or I'd be stopping every 300yards for a waz


----------



## dee.jay (6 Oct 2014)

Trial and error has lead me to conclude that I need to drink at least a litre of water before I go out, but in general I don't drink enough water. I'm working on it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I have done most of my rides without anything too Nigel. Maybe I would ride better if I did start carrying food and liquid more often.
> 
> Unless I am actually setting out with the plan of doing more than 50 miles I very rarely take anything.


I always carry something, even if it is only a snack bar (Nakd bar) - whether I eat it is entirely another matter and it is not uncommon for the same bar to last weeks and weeks...
Water though is always with me and absolutely essential no matter how short a distance I am doing!


----------



## User32269 (6 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> legs be neve. r too old for  keep it up


Cheers! Got no choice now coz all the kids now love bikes...my 7 year old lad obsessed with cracking 20 miles on his bmx...his best quote was "dont need gears dad, will just use my muscles!"


----------



## User32269 (6 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE="Big_Dave, post: 3311568, member: 37533"inTBH I don't know how I ever rode on those old 42/52 14-28 gears, I tried it once early this year and thought sod that, old frame modern 3x10 now lol, 30 yrs ago I could ride 90 miles and think nowt of it, mind you I probably weigh nearly double that what I did 30 yrs ago[/QUOTE]
I tried beast of a hill on mine with my father in law and ground to a halt third of the way up...I went home and wept for my lost youth and calf muscles! Triple chainsets got to be the future!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

User32269 said:


> I tried beast of a hill on mine with my father in law and ground to a halt third of the way up...I went home and wept for my lost youth and calf muscles! *Triple chainsets got to be the future!*


They are being phased out by shimano, so it seems.


----------



## Big_Dave (6 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> They are being phased out by shimano, so it seems.


There isn't a "don't like" button for that statement


----------



## Stonechat (6 Oct 2014)

morrisman said:


> Finally stopped raining so been out for a brisk 10 miles.
> 
> Today's learning point - if you go out in full _Man @ ALDI_ kit of long bibs, short sleeve jersey, fleecy jacket, full fleecy gloves plus clipless shoes with over shoes, you really need to plan ahead if you need a pee!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/204146818


Well will be cycling tomorrow if it stays well as Mrs S has the car - though she could give me a lift it would be a little inconvenient
Will also be christening the Aldi bibtights


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> There isn't a "don't like" button for that statement


I know, though I believe Campy re-introduced a triple, so maybe shimano will do the same, maybe they just haven't got the FD sorted yet, I also read in thread that this might be the case, if not it means no higher end kit for road touring bikes, and what of Tiagra's next upgrade, is that going to 11sp or re-vamped like the out going 105.


----------



## User32269 (6 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> They are being phased out by shimano, so it seems.


Will start stocking up now!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2014)

Maybe a campaign should be started.


----------



## dee.jay (6 Oct 2014)

On the whole world of chainsets... I noticed the Alfine ones are 10 speed with one cog at the front - I guess Alfine is a different technology altogether though - but is that better than 3 x 7 gears like I have ? I guess it must have difference application


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2014)

Been playing with RWGPS and looks fine - I like all the gradient stuff.

I now know that the last 0.2 miles of the lane up to the house is 9.3% - it's quite tough on my legs.

One of my favourite routes goes up to 9.8% in 4 places.

Can't find anything that I have as GPS route that goes over 10% though - I did one last year but I'll have to do it again now to record it accurately.


----------



## User32269 (6 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Maybe a campaign should be started.TE]
> Granny Ring Army meeting usual place, usual time comrades...got to go, can hear a drone circling above...


----------



## Harv (7 Oct 2014)

Did a nice leisurely ride to the seaside with a few people from work. 

I quite enjoyed it. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/203680870


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Oct 2014)

@User32269 well thats the first concept that needs to be tackled


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Oct 2014)

dee.jay said:


> On the whole world of chainsets... I noticed the Alfine ones are 10 speed with one cog at the front - I guess Alfine is a different technology altogether though - but is that better than 3 x 7 gears like I have ? I guess it must have difference application


It depends on the range and how close the gears are, I suspect to have the same range as your triple, its likely to need bigger gaps between the gears. The Alfine is internal hub gearing, like Sturmey Archer, it could be hooked upto a double or triple front, I suspect all depends on shifters.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Oct 2014)

dee.jay said:


> On the whole world of chainsets... I noticed the Alfine ones are 10 speed with one cog at the front - I guess Alfine is a different technology altogether though - but is that better than 3 x 7 gears like I have ? I guess it must have difference application



its a different concept completely. I have a Rohloff hub geared bike - its my off-road touring bike/expedition bike. 14 speed sequential gears. same range as a standard 27 speed mountain bike, just without the overlap and chain crossing issues and tbh I love it. so much easier than derailleurs and nicer too (OK I am biased, I have one and have done 11,000 miles on it and love it!) The range between the gears is beautiful and equal without any major jumps. one gear goes to the next one really smoothly and in small increments, can't fault it. Don't know what the 10 speed Alfine ones are like though. And you can easily change the range the hub works over by changing either the sprocket or chain rings...

Were it not for the weight of them, I would have all of my bikes as a Rohloff hub - ok the cost is probably a bigger inhibiting factor.... but the technology is there and reliable and it works. It is just not common in the UK because historically we are much more of a derailleur society still. And if it breaks, you are still left with at least 1 gear (and using a 8mm spanner you can usually change that gear to something more useful...) which is better than this time last week when my rear derailleur cable broke and left me with only 34/11 or 50/11 and a hill that needed to be climbed in my granny gear (34/32)!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> my granny gear (34/32)!


But can a compact have a granny gear, remember my triple 30x27 is a higher gear (well it was till I changed it) 
So the question for today is what actually is a granny gear ?, 
I asked this to someone, and he said anything less than 24" is regarded as a granny gear.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> But can a compact have a granny gear, remember my triple 30x27 is a higher gear (well it was till I changed it)
> So the question for today is what actually is a granny gear ?,
> I asked this to someone, and he said anything less than 24" is regarded as a granny gear.


On that basis my lowest of 34 X 32 - which is 27.9" is not a granny gear


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Oct 2014)

@Stonechat well my 30x27 was 29.2" if I go with a 12-23 cassette and the current 50/38/26 the lowest 26x23=29.7" so even though I have a really small inner ring at 26th coupled with the 23th rear its actually higher than the 30x27 I had, or indeed the likes of a 34x32


----------



## Big_Dave (7 Oct 2014)

mine is 30x32 is 24.7", and mtb is 22x34 at 17" 
However I'd like to throw a spanner in the works, over the last couple of weeks I did notice something, I set my garmin speed/cadence sensor to automatic wheel size setting, initially I had it set to manual input of 2096mm (from a cateye wheel chart I had) On automatic wheel size the kellogg's bike came out 2068mm and the TDF came out at 2067mm, both identical make/model of tyres both running 120psi, the tdf tyre had more mileage wear on it on top of which I am a heavy old lump. The distance it took to calculate was approx GPS 0.5mile, So what's the difference in real terms of the tyre settings, on the manual setting on a 50 mile route I knew the exact point where my half way point was when I would turn around as I had done it several occasions, on automatic setting I noticed that the usual halfway point was now 24.8 miles so in effect my 50 miles on automatic size setting was 0.4miles longer than on manual size, would tend to take the automatic setting as gospel due to the fact it calculates wheel revolutions (including tyre wear/tyre pressure and rider weight) over distance, with an accuracy difference of 0.8% over manual input setting.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Oct 2014)

@Big_Dave I did work out something similar, as in the difference between 700x23c and 25c and got a higher speed for the 25c (greater circumference), i used the 705 on one setting the R20 on the other.
If I set mine to 2067, brains not working here, I think I would be even slower.


----------



## Big_Dave (7 Oct 2014)

@Nigelnaturist lol I don't need to look slower than I am already When you think the circumference difference is 28mm between auto and manual input it screws up the gear inches a bit, 
I will try the auto setting on the mtb and see what the difference is on that, as I also have "gps miles" distance with no spd/cad data as well as spd/cad measurements.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Oct 2014)

Think i set wheel size manually


----------



## Stonechat (7 Oct 2014)

Short outing so I kitted up with extra clothing and was too warm!
Did some hill reps on one of the smaller hills
blasted a segment near home at the end and got 3rd overall
Easy general pace as I am tapering

http://www.strava.com/activities/204365584


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Oct 2014)

Still fighting with the seat position on the new scoop, but I think I'm getting there.

A quick loop in the wind and sun this morning.

http://www.strava.com/activities/204368632


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Oct 2014)

@Big_Dave just been having a quick look, I work out the gear inch on a 26.3 diameter wheel, formula ratio (front/back)*26.3" which is actually 668mm so reversing that is for a 700c =27.5", so working on that I lose an ince on the low end and gain 5 on the high end, but at the end of the day its only relative in my case.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Oct 2014)

Cold.

No make that COLD - fair chunk of ride was in damp mist and I got fairly soggy too. Full finger gloves were nice and toasty - ear tips were a bit icy though.

Fallen leaves were a bit treacherous.

18.33 miles @ 14.4 mph av' with 1629' ascent.

Max' gradient 9.6%. says RWGPS.

Didn't feel like getting out tbh as it's so snug in the house - as ever, once you get going it's great!

Stay safe all and watch those blooming leaves!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Oct 2014)

did you get the fallen leaves mixed with water and then repeatedly driven over to make that wonderful slippery edge to every corner and side of the road? Yuck.... and it didn't stop raining for the entire commute either... horrible...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> did you get the fallen leaves mixed with water and then repeatedly driven over to make that wonderful slippery edge to every corner and side of the road? Yuck.... and it didn't stop raining for the entire commute either... horrible...



@SatNavSaysStraightOn 

That's the exact ones! Probably the same ones you rode over when you lived up here - just they've probably been recycled by the trees a few times now.

I was pretty circumspect with the damn things although my lovely chubby (35mm) Marathon Deluxes seemed to take them nicely in their stride - I know what they (tyres) are doing though; just lulling me into a false sense of security waiting for some critical moment to arise when they'll gleefully let go.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> 
> That's the exact ones! Probably the same ones you rode over when you lived up here - just they've probably been recycled by the trees a few times now.
> 
> I was pretty circumspect with the damn things although my lovely chubby (35mm) Marathon Deluxes seemed to take them nicely in their stride - I know what they (tyres) are doing though; just lulling me into a false sense of security waiting for some critical moment to arise when they'll gleefully let go.


I was doing them on 700x23c tyres down here this morning...
I also found that they were excellent at lining a wire fence and creating a swimming pool effect along the road. We used to have to stop, wade back and de-line the fence so that the flooding didn't get too deep! Mind you there were times when the lake was just that far up and over the road that we would be totally cut off anyhow... times like that it was better to admit defeat and simply stay at home


----------



## Torvi (7 Oct 2014)

woke up today with a terrible headache that lasts untill now (it's cause of air pressure change) but since it is my day off today i decided that no headache will stop me from cycling and went for little shorter run than i planned to do yesterday evening but im still happy with results. What i find, with every ride i get less and less tired, month ago after doing 12 miles i had used about 1L water or even more, now only 250ml (scale on bottle) and i feel like i could double it if not this damned headache :/ 
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5505977


----------



## Stonechat (7 Oct 2014)

Another ride this afternoon just to Shepperton and back
Wind was SW like this morning but stronger
Outward leg it was quite strong

http://www.strava.com/activities/204445003

Rodwaorks still carrying on, using the pavement where the road has been scraped away
We are out tonight and have to drive through this chaos - if Mrs Stonechat manages to get home!


----------



## Stonechat (7 Oct 2014)

I had put too much clothing on this morning so a little better this afternoon - getting used to the changing season
The Aldi bibtights are almost too warm, on Sunday for the sportive will wear leg warmers and aim to take them off
Also prefer not to have too much on the legs if poss


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I had put too much clothing on this morning so a little better this afternoon - getting used to the changing season
> The Aldi bibtights are almost too warm, on Sunday for the sportive will wear leg warmers and aim to take them off
> Also prefer not to have too much on the legs if poss



I'm having the same issues with the season change.

Base layer, jacket (it was showery) & knee warmers today but the jacket was off after 7 or 8 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Oct 2014)

Its not so bad during the day or later, but the change in the mornings and evenings.


----------



## Justinslow (7 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I had put too much clothing on this morning so a little better this afternoon - getting used to the changing season
> The Aldi bibtights are almost too warm, on Sunday for the sportive will wear leg warmers and aim to take them off
> Also prefer not to have too much on the legs if poss



For my 100 sportive on Sunday I had leg warmers, head scarf, full gloves, long sleeved base layer and homemade foot warmers made out of old work socks, pretty much all of which came off at various stages as the day warmed up. But I didn't feel cold once riding and as the temp was only around 4 degrees when we started, my clothes choice worked well. The only issue I had was storing the clothes as I took them off, I just used every space available - wedge pack, pockets and bum bag all held something!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Phoenix Lincs even the short route would give a total ride of 95.89 miles and 6024 ft, s I will give it a miss, not sure I could cope that far on the current saddle.



It was very hilly Nigel, worse then I'd expected, but never mind, I (just about) managed it!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Oct 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> It was very hilly Nigel, worse then I'd expected, but never mind, I (just about) managed it!



@Phoenix Lincs 

Just realised you were from Sleaford - my Mum was born in Alford (her ashes are in the cemetery there sadly). I vaguely remember visiting Sleaford when I was about 8 or 9 on an old bus (mid-60's). I spent first 9 months of my life in Boston with my Auntie as I think I was born out of wedlock  bit of a sin back then and I never really got to the bottom of it before my Mum died. My Mum was living in Dartford and I have often puzzled why I was sent up to Boston. Nice part of the world imo.


----------



## Big_Dave (7 Oct 2014)

Just done my first evening ride in god knows how many years lol, only just above 4c but was sweating virtually all the way round, the hills do come in handy for keeping you warm in winter. It was with a guy I met at the weekend on a ride got chatting and it turned out he only lives a couple of miles away from me so exchanged numbers, Made a nice change having a cycling buddy, although I did hold him back a bit on the hills. I have to say it was tougher going at so late in the day, as I'm used to going out in a morning when I'm all refreshed from a good nights kip.

Edit http://www.strava.com/activities/204583342


----------



## Rustybucket (8 Oct 2014)

Good Morning All

I just noticed on yesterday's ride I passed 2,000 miles for the year! http://www.strava.com/athlete/calendar/2014
My Original Target was 5,000 for the year v 4,300 actual 2013 - However being off the bike thru injury March to June scuppered that! Im now aiming to finish the year on 3,000 miles so need to do 333 per month now. Hopefully should get there!

Anyone braving the weather today Good Luck!!!


----------



## Harv (8 Oct 2014)

Wow. Very impressive. My target is 1000 miles for the year. Ignore my Velo viewer total as that includes running. 

I've done 759 miles so far this year. Need another 250. Just a little behind on progress. Hopefully will keep cycling during the winter months.


----------



## Rustybucket (8 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> Wow. Very impressive. My target is 1000 miles for the year. Ignore my Velo viewer total as that includes running.
> 
> I've done 759 miles so far this year. Need another 250. Just a little behind on progress. Hopefully will keep cycling during the winter months.



Thanks Harv - It helps that I sometimes do 80 miles a week commuting to work!
Good Luck reaching your goal!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Oct 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I just noticed on yesterday's ride I passed 2,000 miles for the year! http://www.strava.com/athlete/calendar/2014
> My Original Target was 5,000 for the year v 4,300 actual 2013 - However being off the bike thru injury March to June scuppered that! Im now aiming to finish the year on 3,000 miles so need to do 333 per month now. Hopefully should get there!
> ...


Is beautiful sunshine here today, even my oh has cycled to work this morning!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> It was very hilly Nigel, worse then I'd expected, but never mind, I (just about) managed it!


Well done, as you haven't too many hills to practise on.

@SatNavSaysStraightOn same here weather that is, not sure about getting out the way the O.H. has been.


----------



## Effyb4 (8 Oct 2014)

Bucketing it down with rain here . I can't see me getting out today, although I might go out for a walk later if the rain lets up at all.


----------



## Trevor_P (8 Oct 2014)

Forecast for Saturdays New Forest 100 isn't looking too clever. Thundery showers. Will have to suck it and see I suppose.


----------



## Learnincurve (8 Oct 2014)

Dear diary. Last week I norked my foot so decided to take it easy for a few days. Decided to walk the 3 or so miles for a meeting today instead of taking the bike so put on me smart favourite jeans. They do not fit. Not because I have put on or lost weight in the usual areas but because my thighs have grown. I suppose this is a yay! for cycling but somewhat of a booooo for my wardrobe because now half of it won't fit.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Oct 2014)

*Warning to newbie Cyclists
*
Cycling can seriously damage your wardrobe







Just had a good clear out of my cupboards, there is some more too good to bin which will be going to the charity shop.

Dam expensive this cycling lark!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> *Warning to newbie Cyclists
> *
> Cycling can seriously damage your wardrobe
> 
> ...


Lol. Good feeling eh! If I don't get a grip I will be throwing out the small stuff. 
Managed 26 miles this morning followed by a 4 mile dog walk though so hopefully the scales might start going the other way soon.

See the surgeon at Ninewells Hospital this afternoon for a checkup on the collar bone. Hoping it shows some healing on the xray this time as there didn't look like much on the last one.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Good feeling eh! If I don't get a grip I will be throwing out the small stuff.
> Managed 26 miles this morning followed by a 4 mile dog walk though so hopefully the scales might start going the other way soon.
> 
> See the surgeon at Ninewells Hospital this afternoon for a checkup on the collar bone. Hoping it shows some healing on the xray this time as there didn't look like much on the last one.


fingers crossed for you Mo


----------



## Stonechat (8 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> *Warning to newbie Cyclists
> *
> Cycling can seriously damage your wardrobe
> 
> ...


And your wallet!!
Did usual trip to Chertsey by car thinking weather would be too bad, probably could have cycled it but did some (food shopping) then called at Cycle Surgery and bought packable waterproof for the Sunday's Sportive


----------



## Stonechat (8 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Good feeling eh! If I don't get a grip I will be throwing out the small stuff.
> Managed 26 miles this morning followed by a 4 mile dog walk though so hopefully the scales might start going the other way soon.
> 
> See the surgeon at Ninewells Hospital this afternoon for a checkup on the collar bone. Hoping it shows some healing on the xray this time as there didn't look like much on the last one.


Yes hope the news is good


----------



## dee.jay (8 Oct 2014)

Not going out on the bike again until Saturday - going to give myself a chance to relax my body as I haven't really done so since I started!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2014)

dee.jay said:


> Not going out on the bike again until Saturday - going to give myself a chance to relax my body as I haven't really done so since I started!


Know what you mean.....I'm getting saddle sores all over again! Thought these days were gone.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Oct 2014)

Just re found my favourite pink jersey from 1989, love it and it fits !!!! Re avatar.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just re found my favourite pink jersey from 1989, love it and it fits !!!! Re avatar.


I like that. Not many people can fit into clothes from 25 years ago so you must be doing something right!


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Oct 2014)

Cheers Mo It's a bit aerofit, but I could go out on it if it wasn't raining.
#feelingchuffed


----------



## SpaCyclist (8 Oct 2014)

Hi,
I stated cycling again a couple of months ago, and am trying to increase my distance and fitness.
Had an early start this morning, and managed my longest ride so far - 76km. Slightly stiff legs, but pleased with the ride - especially as I managed to get back home just as the first drops of rain began to fall.
Stopped off for a coffee at the RSPB reserve at Fairburn Ings on the way round. £1.70 for a machine made coffee. However, it was freshly ground, a decent size cup, and helping a good cause.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Oct 2014)

Oh god - you lot depress me at times.

All so motivated and eager.

Just got in after a long day outside in the cold (wussy, wussy) with every intention of 'getting out' and......slapped heating on, made two cuppas and a slice of toast and I just can't be *rsed!

I wish I was more like all you much more commited 'bring it on' Newbies!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh god - you lot depress me at times.
> 
> All so motivated and eager.
> 
> ...




Snap.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh god - you lot depress me at times.
> 
> All so motivated and eager.
> 
> ...


if you want,you can re-write my IT CV, find me a job and do it for me in exchange I get the wage and you get your cycling done. how's that?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh god - you lot depress me at times.
> 
> All so motivated and eager.
> 
> ...


If it's any consolation, I am having to push myself really hard to get out and not convinced I am enjoying it all that much, but at nearly a stone heavier than my fighting weight something must be done, although the surgeon did say I was quite thin so can't look too bad yet.......or maybe it's just my collar bones that are thin. Lol.

X-ray looked better this time. Under strict instructions not to fall off the bike or weight bear or lift too much yet as, although it looks ok, it won't be really strong for several months yet. Another follow up in 3 months time and I would imagine that will hopefully be me finished with appointments.


----------



## SpaCyclist (8 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh god - you lot depress me at times.
> 
> All so motivated and eager.
> 
> ...



I think if I had been outside in the cold all day I would be exactly the same!! Especially as it has now really started raining here.


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Oct 2014)

That's good news @Mo1959 , just take it steady & avoid those sheep!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> That's good news @Mo1959 , just take it steady & avoid those sheep!


Lol........I have no intention of going anywhere near them at speed again! Even wary on some country roads of deer jumping out. I saw one run into the leg of a cyclist coming towards me a few years ago, and also had one nearly run into my front wheel but it managed to stop and swerve away thankfully.


----------



## Learnincurve (8 Oct 2014)

Semi planning going out tomorrow but the weatherman is as useless as a chocolate teapot so I'm not sure.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

That were a bit wet, and thundery and lightening, and one of the most spectacular sunsets I have every seen.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> If it's any consolation, I am having to push myself really hard to get out and not convinced I am enjoying it all that much, but at nearly a stone heavier than my fighting weight something must be done, although the surgeon did say I was quite thin so can't look too bad yet.......or maybe it's just my collar bones that are thin. Lol.
> 
> X-ray looked better this time. Under strict instructions not to fall off the bike or weight bear or lift too much yet as, although it looks ok, it won't be really strong for several months yet. Another follow up in 3 months time and I would imagine that will hopefully be me finished with appointments.


Nice to see things improving Mo.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> That were a bit wet, and thundery and lightening, and one of the most spectacular sunsets I have every seen.


it just went dark here, twas boring... we were out walking..


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> it just went dark here, twas boring... we were out walking..



It went dark here at about 6.30. Bleh


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I must have had the gps turned off on the 705 it recorded all the laps distance ect and shows 1751ft, though I think the R20 corrected on rwgps is more accurate at 1300 or so.
I set off with leg warmers, they came off within 2 miles, then after another couple of miles it started to rain and then just got heavier and heavier till some parts of the road were flooded, then towards the higher points of the ride, no more than about 250ft, there was a couple of flashes of lightening with some thunder, a short time before that I looked at my mileage and it showed about 9 miles in total (including the trip to get some coffee), and I though I have another 30 miles or so of this, at this point I thought I couldn't get any wetter (its not often me socks get wet, with over shoes on), until this point





as I turn on to the road, the whole width of the road was flooded and this car coming the other way seemed to think he was a boat, and lets the wave that hit me would have been good enough to surf on.


----------



## Torvi (8 Oct 2014)

just got my first spd shoes, they are abit tight but they gonna stretch as i wear them


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

I created a course segment for the latter part of the ride and it shows 34.6 miles and 1235ft of elevation, http://www.strava.com/activities/204923316/segments/4826752464 rather than the 947ft it shows.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> If it's any consolation, I am having to push myself really hard to get out and not convinced I am enjoying it all that much, but at nearly a stone heavier than my fighting weight something must be done, although the surgeon did say I was quite thin so can't look too bad yet.......or maybe it's just my collar bones that are thin. Lol.
> 
> X-ray looked better this time. Under strict instructions not to fall off the bike or weight bear or lift too much yet as, although it looks ok, it won't be really strong for several months yet. Another follow up in 3 months time and I would imagine that will hopefully be me finished with appointments.



@Mo1959 Good news re X-Ray! 

Re motivation - I do enjoy my cycling but I can't say it has really grabbed me like hill-walking. I would like to cycle more but I can't get enthusiastic about more than a couple of rides a week. Age? Just me? Maybe I am just a lazy so & so.!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

I was in Aldi earlier and they still had quite a selection, ok some sizes of things had gone, like medium male something or other,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Mo1959 Good news re X-Ray!
> 
> Re motivation - I do enjoy my cycling but I can't say it has really grabbed me like hill-walking. I would like to cycle more but I can't get enthusiastic about more than a couple of rides a week. Age? Just me? Maybe I am just a lazy so & so.!


You have other out door pursuits, don't get down about not cycling, at our age its just a fun (in the loosest of ways) way of staying fitter, or in my case keeping my head from dark thoughts.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh god - you lot depress me at times.
> 
> All so motivated and eager.
> 
> ...


I never made it out today, spent too much time sorting through my wardrobe and carrying about 65% of my clothes out to the skip.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> I never made it out today, spent too much time sorting through my wardrobe and carrying about 65% of my clothes out to the skip.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

@BrianEvesham that's really nice to know, I have been watching your sig. over the time we have been on here, it been great to see and is an inspiration to others.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @BrianEvesham that's really nice to know, I have been watching your sig. over the time we have been on here, it been great to see and is an inspiration to others.


Cheers Nigel, I've not finished yet though!


----------



## Nomadski (8 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> just got my first spd shoes, they are abit tight but they gonna stretch as i wear them



Make sure they aren't overly tight, you don't want to be doing anything silly to your feet while you cycle. Cycling is meant to make you fitter, not crippled!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers Nigel, I've not finished yet though!


I know, it just nice to see how perseverance does work.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

I had to do a double take on this




Also i didn't think I went that fast as in max sp.


----------



## sutts (8 Oct 2014)

Well, all my plans have gone to pot for this year! I hired a bike on holiday last week in Majorca, fell off at about 5 mph round a completely ordinary bend and sprawled out all over the place. I jumped back on and assured the assembled onlookers that I was absolutely ok, only to look down at the handlebars to think, 'my little finger shouldn't be at right angles to my hand'. The hospital in Spain bent it back (ouch), but I attended hospital back home and they said, 'it's a mess and it's broken in 4 places', now I have to have corrective surgery to remove the broken bits and fix the finger in place (well, was meant to have it yesterday, but they cancelled). 

I was so heading towards my goal of 9000 miles this 1st full 'newbie' year, but now I will probably lose a thousand of that! Such is life...and it could have been worse, I suppose. I'm still cycling as I await surgery though....


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2014)

sutts said:


> Well, all my plans have gone to pot for this year! I hired a bike on holiday last week in Majorca, fell off at about 5 mph round a completely ordinary bend and sprawled out all over the place. I jumped back on and assured the assembled onlookers that I was absolutely ok, only to look down at the handlebars to think, 'my little finger shouldn't be at right angles to my hand'. The hospital in Spain bent it back (ouch), but I attended hospital back home and they said, 'it's a mess and it's broken in 4 places', now I have to have corrective surgery to remove the broken bits and fix the finger in place (well, was meant to have it yesterday, but they cancelled).
> 
> I was so heading towards my goal of 9000 miles this 1st full 'newbie' year, but now I will probably lose a thousand of that! Such is life...and it could have been worse, I suppose. I'm still cycling as I await surgery though....



Sorry to hear that. Hope you get well soon and back on your bike


----------



## sutts (8 Oct 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope you get well soon and back on your bike



Thanks! I bought a turbo trainer today just in case!  I'm not bothered about the miles to be honest (there is always next year), but I absolutely dread losing my long fought fitness levels. I am definitely obsessed with cycling, no doubt about it...I feel guilt if I don't get out there! It has made me realise just how dangerous this can all be though and it has taught me to respect it all a bit more.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

@sutts sorry to hear that, I thought I might hit 9,000 miles last year, but things got in the way not as physically drastic but took me out of cycling a bit towards the end of the year.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2014)

sutts said:


> Thanks! I bought a turbo trainer today just in case!  I'm not bothered about the miles to be honest (there is always next year), but I absolutely dread losing my long fought fitness levels. I am definitely obsessed with cycling, no doubt about it...I feel guilt if I don't get out there! It has made me realise just how dangerous this can all be though and it has taught me to respect it all a bit more.




Respect is good. And turbo trainers as well. They are good for just getting the legs moving and pedals turning


----------



## sutts (8 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @sutts sorry to hear that, I thought I might hit 9,000 miles last year, but things got in the way not as physically drastic but took me out of cycling a bit towards the end of the year.



Thanks Nigel. As I have said, the miles aren't that important, but the fitness thing is. I went from a 38 waist to a 34 (and at a push even a 32) and I feel so, so much better for being slimmer. I don't wear lycra though...but I do buy it off of eBay just to see how bloody ridiculous I would look if I did dare to wear it, lol.  I tried this bib thing on yesterday and I thought 'you daft, fat old f*ucker, take that off'.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

@sutts I was 339 miles short,


----------



## sutts (8 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @sutts I was 339 miles short,



Is that your biggest tally to date, or have you ever achieved it?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

sutts said:


> Thanks Nigel. As I have said, the miles aren't that important, but the fitness thing is. I went from a 38 waist to a 34 (and at a push even a 32) and I feel so, so much better for being slimmer. I don't wear lycra though...but I do buy it off of eBay just to see how bloody ridiculous I would look if I did dare to wear it, lol.  I tried this bib thing on yesterday and I thought 'you daft, fat old f*ucker, take that off'.


There is virtually nothing else in my wardrobe, to be honest, totally understand about the fitness, I took a lot of time out last winter (not because of the weather as it was warmer here than the previous one), but simiply because of where my head was after certain things happened, I did keep riding though but like Feb i only did 92 miles in 6 days not very much, but I picked it up in March only to get an infection where I ended up in hospital, then again end of April and May I did just over a 1,000 miles, June and July were ok Aug time out for work in the garden the Sept the same infection another two weeks out, but didn't come back as well from this one, but my rolling 30 days is 462 miles and that includes a week + with the infection.
This is my rolling 90 day chart, you can see from the HR how it effected fitness.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2014)

sutts said:


> Is that your biggest tally to date, or have you ever achieved it?


No thats my biggest, but this is only my second full year


----------



## RWright (9 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @BrianEvesham that's really nice to know, I have been watching your sig. over the time we have been on here, it been great to see and is an inspiration to others.


I have been encouraged to go out and ride many times that I may not feel like it when I see the "A short ride is better than no ride!" line in his sig.


----------



## Eribiste (9 Oct 2014)

I haven't been out on the bike at all this week; it's been persisting down with rain much of the time and I'm warding off a cold.I shall have to get out soon though and get some more miles in as I'm doing the Bredon Hill Bikeaway on the 19th.


----------



## Harv (9 Oct 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/204955654

Went out past dark for the first time last night! Had lights on and a hi-vis jacket but still a bit scary!

Some parts of the route weren't lit up. If it wasn't for the full moon I'm not sure I'd have seen much.

Any tips for riding in the dark? Something I'm going to have to do more of if I want to hit my target for the year.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/204955654
> 
> Went out past dark for the first time last night! Had lights on and a hi-vis jacket but still a bit scary!
> 
> ...


tips are - better lights, the see with type not the be seen with type, and expect to be slower.

I generally find riding at night easier - simply because you are seen so much better at night (assuming sensible/good lights here)
shoulder checks are easier - you only have to look for light on the ground of a vehicle behind you, not to the actual vehicle itself...

what was it that was scary - perhaps it is that that needs addressing (unless it was simply lack of being able to see as far as normal).


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2014)

Rained most of the night here and was still gloomy and drizzly when I got up. Couldn't be bothered cycling through puddles so just had a brisk 4 mile dog walk.

Tomorrow is looking more promising. Not complaining as I enjoy walking as much if not more than cycling. Always good to have some weight bearing exercise too at my age!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2014)

@Harv This Cree T6
You can get better mounts, and a wide angle lens for better light dispersion, I have had up to nearly 3hrs on a fully charged battery on my other one, not fully tested this one, but battery life will be dependent on power need and battery capacity.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Oct 2014)

I have my youngest son at home with me today, a bit poorly. It's blustery and sunny but no ride possible so on the trainer we go. One hour later I had to give up as I was drowning in sweat, ah well at least I've had a workout!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2014)

Was expecting a www ride (warm, wet & windy) only got warm and windy but boy was it hard work. 22 miles into a stiff headwind added 15-20 mins to my usual ride time!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Was expecting a www ride (warm, wet & windy) only got warm and windy but boy was it hard work. 22 miles into a stiff headwind added 15-20 mins to my usual ride time!


At least you got out. I have actually done some housework........shock, horror! It needs to get bad before I do much. When the dog hair blows around like tumbleweed it is generally time to do some. Lol


----------



## Stonechat (9 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> If it's any consolation, I am having to push myself really hard to get out and not convinced I am enjoying it all that much, but at nearly a stone heavier than my fighting weight something must be done, although the surgeon did say I was quite thin so can't look too bad yet.......or maybe it's just my collar bones that are thin. Lol.
> 
> X-ray looked better this time. Under strict instructions not to fall off the bike or weight bear or lift too much yet as, although it looks ok, it won't be really strong for several months yet. Another follow up in 3 months time and I would imagine that will hopefully be me finished with appointments.


PLeased it is improving
I know from Mrs S's shoulder how long these things take 
I was working at home (mostly) at the time and it was quite a strain to do that and look after her.
You have done reallly well to get through this, don't lose your resolve now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Rained most of the night here and was still gloomy and drizzly when I got up. Couldn't be bothered cycling through puddles so just had a brisk 4 mile dog walk.
> 
> Tomorrow is looking more promising. Not complaining as I enjoy walking as much if not more than cycling. Always good to have some weight bearing exercise too at my age!



Sequencing between drizzle, heavy drizzle, pouring rain here.

I think we are starting to pay for the nice long dry spring/summer.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sequencing between drizzle, heavy drizzle, pouring rain here.
> 
> I think we are starting to pay for the nice long dry spring/summer.


YEs alternating sun drizzle and rain - and windy too


----------



## Harv (9 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> tips are - better lights, the see with type not the be seen with type, and expect to be slower.
> 
> I generally find riding at night easier - simply because you are seen so much better at night (assuming sensible/good lights here)
> shoulder checks are easier - you only have to look for light on the ground of a vehicle behind you, not to the actual vehicle itself...
> ...



Thanks for the advice. The scary part was not being able to see. Part of the route had leaves and conkers that had fallen off a tree. You felt the squelching and the bumps but couldn't see them. Also was a bit paranoid if others could see us. We were well lit but as it was new had that bit of doubt in my mind.



Nigelnaturist said:


> @Harv This Cree T6
> You can get better mounts, and a wide angle lens for better light dispersion, I have had up to nearly 3hrs on a fully charged battery on my other one, not fully tested this one, but battery life will be dependent on power need and battery capacity.



Thanks Nigel. Will check this out.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2014)

Anyone been able to get into the raintoday.Co.UK site today? Was wanting to see what to expect for the way home but can't get onto it


----------



## Harv (9 Oct 2014)

Off topic but just came across this which I thought was funny:

http://imgur.com/CLX3i0m

The raintoday.co.uk site isn't working for me either


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> Off topic but just came across this which I thought was funny:
> 
> http://imgur.com/CLX3i0m
> 
> The raintoday.co.uk site isn't working for me either


I had a look at that on strava and it left me wondering... Average speed was something like 20 mph over an 11 or was it. 13 hour period with a mac speed of 91kph so 57mph... Need to look more closely at the stats but it rang bells with me...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2014)

That said it does seem that it may be genuine www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-29521369


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Anyone been able to get into the raintoday.Co.UK site today? Was wanting to see what to expect for the way home but can't get onto it


It's not one I have used, but just tried it and it's not loading for me either.


----------



## moo (9 Oct 2014)

I haven't had a wet commute in the last 6 months. Lady luck is saving up something special for me I'm sure


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2014)

That should have finished this years Eddy Merckx 
@SatNavSaysStraightOn it was a breezy


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2014)

moo said:


> I haven't had a wet commute in the last 6 months. Lady luck is saving up something special for me I'm sure


You could have had half the rain I had last night and would have still been as wet.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> That should have finished this years Eddy Merckx
> @SatNavSaysStraightOn it was a breezy


Breezy was not the word I was thinking of! It normally takes me. 97-100 mins to cycle over to my parents the 22 miles... Today it took. 127 mins! I don't think I have been that slow since I first started cycling to my parents over 2 years ago!


----------



## Rustybucket (9 Oct 2014)

I think my plan of 333 miles for the last 3 months is a bit optimistic. My wife and new born baby have just been discharged from hospital after 10 days and just been told that my priority is to look after them before cycling. Guess she has a point...


----------



## moo (9 Oct 2014)

Decided to run in semi-single speed mode today. 39t-15t down to 39t-12t. Painful but quite enjoyable. Was a fair bit quicker too. 

Missed the rain again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2014)

Well last night it rained at a max 3mm/h and I got 2.3mm, so I guess it must have rained for about 45 mins. Which is about right.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Oct 2014)

There was a sunny spell this morning , which , if I wasn't doing some admin. could have had a ride.
Will try to get out tomorrow morning
Driving down to New Forest Saturday and will pre-register to get off earlier on Sun


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Breezy was not the word I was thinking of! It normally takes me. 97-100 mins to cycle over to my parents the 22 miles... Today it took. 127 mins! I don't think I have been that slow since I first started cycling to my parents over 2 years ago!


Well I lost over 4mph on this http://www.strava.com/activities/205206844/segments/4832959785 from my best time in July


----------



## morrisman (9 Oct 2014)

Well and truly hooked, it was dull and windy and cool outside, it was warm and cosy inside so why did I have to get kitted up and ride for 30 minutes?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well and truly hooked, it was dull and windy and cool outside, it was warm and cosy inside so why did I have to get kitted up and ride for 30 minutes?


because.... 
rather than evening walks in the dark, I have suggested to my OH on days where neither one of us has cycled, that we go out for a bike ride in the dark instead... he is up for it - just a shame that one or other of us usually cycles every day.. I think this Saturday could be the next day, then maybe next Thursday unless he cycles to work (I know I am not that day - at least not yet...)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well and truly hooked, it was dull and windy and cool outside, it was warm and cosy inside so why did I have to get kitted up and ride for 30 minutes?


Because its better than being sat in doors.


----------



## stevey (9 Oct 2014)

Mrs doesn't like cycling in the dark so we have decided when she is back from work we go for a little run together just back from a short 2 miles not fast just out and doing.


----------



## Torvi (10 Oct 2014)

i can feel my body is slowly changing it's shape already  finally my tighs are getting tougher and my calfs looks really nice too, but that's just beggining!


----------



## Big_Dave (10 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> i can feel my body is slowly changing it's shape already  finally my tighs are getting tougher and my calfs looks really nice too, but that's just beggining!


My legs have toned up very nicely this year, although I'm still trying to find that nice six pack that's currently hiding under a ton of belly blubber


----------



## stevey (10 Oct 2014)

Cant go out waiting for deliveries and i'ts


----------



## Torvi (10 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> My legs have toned up very nicely this year, although I'm still trying to find that nice six pack that's currently hiding under a ton of belly blubber


oy you know you wont get a six pack from cycling  cycling works for legs mostly, you gotta do some crunches for it


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Cant go out waiting for deliveries and i'ts


Hope your delivery comes early and you get a wee spin.

Not long back myself. Was chilly and misty when I set out and was just warming up by the time I got back. Will be nice for dog walking now though.


----------



## Big_Dave (10 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> oy you know you wont get a six pack from cycling  cycling works for legs mostly, you gotta do some crunches for it


What I meant to say is my six pack is relaxed muscle, a bit too relaxed, honestly 


stevey said:


> Cant go out waiting for deliveries and i'ts


I'm waiting for for the postie coming with my new 105 rear hub for my TDF, I'm hoping it comes today so I can build the wheel up over the weekend


----------



## Torvi (10 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> What I meant to say is my six pack is relaxed muscle, a bit too relaxed, honestly
> 
> I'm waiting for for the postie coming with my new 105 rear hub for my TDF, I'm hoping it comes today so I can build the wheel up over the weekend


we share the same pain my 6pack is abit relaxed too


----------



## stevey (10 Oct 2014)

O/h is getting the bike fit tomorrow for the trek so I will try and get a test ride on 1 or 2 see what they feel like. 
But to be honest I think my mind is made up on the 2015 synapse full 11 speed 105 and upgraded wheels, geometry is the same more or less as my winter Raleigh and it's cheaper. 
If I go with cannondale they won't get them in till 2nd week in November I think it will be worth the wait. Also deciding whether to go tubeless or not.


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Oct 2014)

Tried a different route this morning - Getting bored of my Windsor loop - so headed South instead. Weather held up & I was a little too warm by the time I finished!
I think 40 miles is my limit at the moment as my knee started aching by the end. Enjoyed the below ride apart from getting stuck in traffic in the school run & also getting a little lost - as my planned route wanted to take me off road at one point! Have now switched over to my winter bike which is abit heavier being steel - so my average speed has now dropped a couple of mph!

http://www.strava.com/activities/205537696


----------



## Stonechat (10 Oct 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Tried a different route this morning - Getting bored of my Windsor loop - so headed South instead. Weather held up & I was a little too warm by the time I finished!
> I think 40 miles is my limit at the moment as my knee started aching by the end. Enjoyed the below ride apart from getting stuck in traffic in the school run & also getting a little lost - as my planned route wanted to take me off road at one point! Have now switched over to my winter bike which is abit heavier being steel - so my average speed has now dropped a couple of mph!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/205537696


Short outing, but was windy with tailwind on return ,so got a few PRS including a 2nd overall, though to be honest could have ridden harder
http://www.strava.com/activities/205540479
Just the job to keep loose ready for Sunday


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Oct 2014)

absolutely torrential rain here, but curiously brilliant sunshine as well


----------



## Stonechat (10 Oct 2014)

Just got some Conti Grandprix 4000s II tyres for my replacements when it is necessary (not yet)


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Just got some Conti Grandprix 400s II tyres for my replacements when it is necessary (not yet)


I took mine off again. Two punctures in five weeks but maybe I was just unlucky. Going to stick with the Durano Plus over the winter months at least.


----------



## Big_Dave (10 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> O/h is getting the bike fit tomorrow for the trek so I will try and get a test ride on 1 or 2 see what they feel like.
> But to be honest I think my mind is made up on the 2015 synapse full 11 speed 105 and upgraded wheels, geometry is the same more or less as my winter Raleigh and it's cheaper.
> If I go with cannondale they won't get them in till 2nd week in November I think it will be worth the wait. *Also deciding whether to go tubeless or not*.


I've run tubeless on my mtc for a couple of years, it was the best thing I ever did, if you find eg a big thorn in your tyre, pull it out carry on, seals vitually instantly, mtb's tryes are more high volume and low pressure whereas road tyres are low volume high pressure so I wouldn't know how well they would seal, I've not really looked into road tubeless


----------



## Stonechat (10 Oct 2014)

Just noting that I think the tapering has worked and legs really good this morning
Legwarmers fine (maybe didn't even need them coming home) and had merino base layer and winter shirt (Aldi), maybe don't even need so much if I start of with an extra layer (Gilet or pakcable waterproof)


----------



## stevey (10 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I've run tubeless on my mtc for a couple of years, it was the best thing I ever did, if you find eg a big thorn in your tyre, pull it out carry on, seals vitually instantly, mtb's tryes are more high volume and low pressure whereas road tyres are low volume high pressure so I wouldn't know how well they would seal, I've not really looked into road tubeless



Nor me i will have to do some research


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I took mine off again. Two punctures in five weeks but maybe I was just unlucky. Going to stick with the Durano Plus over the winter months at least.


I'm wondering if you were just unlucky @Mo1959 I still have mine on, with no fairy visits (fitted them 3,500km ago). 

I suspect I will take them off for winter though and go back to my Durano pluses, but I will see how we go over the next week with the commutes (Sunday, Monday & Wednesday at my parents' and Tuesday at college) which should give me an idea of their handling in the wet... but I think it is likely as the temps drop I will go back to the others...


----------



## Stonechat (10 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Nor me i will have to do some research


I saw a GCN video the other day, you may need new wheels
Here's the video

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nit55MSaFJ4


----------



## stevey (10 Oct 2014)

@Stonechat Yeah i have watched this, well after a little research my upgraded wheels these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fulcrum-racing-quattro-clincher-wheelset/
are not tubless ready and would require a full conversion kit. Think i'll stick with tubed for the moment.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I saw a GCN video the other day, you may need new wheels
> Here's the video
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nit55MSaFJ4



Further to this the following GCN video says you will need tubeless ocmpatible wheels and tyres

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG28gAJpo_c


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Oct 2014)

16.3 miles @ 13.7mph av' - about 0.6 miles slower than when I last did this route as the skinny lanes were running with water and covered in leaves. With the Big 60 not too far away now I am in self-preservation mode more often than not these days.

897' ascent with max gradient 10.2% on a long undulating switchback.

***

There is a climb out of Sedbergh to the East of me that is at least 1.5km long and is relentlessly steep (goes to 16.3%) - I keep looking at it and might put it down as 'aspirational' for next year. It could well be beyond my capabilities so we'll see.

***

MTB madness today (second time in last month) - going up hill (7.4% - I like this RWGPS malarky) on a blind left-hander (slippery single track lane) just getting ready to 'overtake' two walkers and a mutt when down comes 2 MTB-ers at some speed.

Cue locked up brakes. One shimmied all over the place but was ok. The other skidded down a short track that forks off the lane and hit a 5 bar steel gate. He was ok but his front wheel was absolutely wrecked - v.expensive bike too.

Too his credit he did apologise to the two walkers who he had given a hell of a fright to.

I have no idea why anyone would ride round a blind bend on a steep-ish very wet and leaf strewn skinny lane so quickly. (Sorry about tortuous grammar!)

***

Stay safe all - whatever you are riding!


----------



## SpaCyclist (10 Oct 2014)

Nice ride in the sun this morning. Not too cold and some breeze, but not too windy while I was out. 35km in 1hr 46, and 473m of climbing according to Strava.
It seems that in addition to the leaves, this is the season for ploughing. Cycled through three long mud trails on minor roads. Came back looking as if I had a strange brown form of measles all over my legs! (no mudguards on my bike).


----------



## Big_Dave (10 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> @Stonechat Yeah i have watched this, well after a little research my upgraded wheels these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fulcrum-racing-quattro-clincher-wheelset/
> are not tubless ready and would require a full conversion kit. Think i'll stick with tubed for the moment.


I've been looking at those wheels, I quite like the look of them, since my chocolate carrera rear hub gave up after just over 500 miles, the press fit bearing cup is no longer press fit and no longer fits square into its recess, although I've opted for just a new 105 hub to get me thru winter as the cheapest option, I'll wait til next next spring now for new wheels, so let us know your feedback of what you think to them.


----------



## stevey (10 Oct 2014)

Yeah will do @Big_Dave Dave These are part of the upgrade from the original rs11's on the cannondale upgrade to these for £26 seems a no-brainer


----------



## Big_Dave (10 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Yeah will do @Big_Dave Dave These are part of the upgrade from the original rs11's on the cannondale upgrade to these for £26 seems a no-brainer


Too right


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I've been looking at those wheels, I quite like the look of them, since my chocolate carrera rear hub gave up after just over 500 miles, the press fit bearing cup is no longer press fit and no longer fits square into its recess, although I've opted for just a new 105 hub to get me thru winter as the cheapest option, I'll wait til next next spring now for new wheels, so let us know your feedback of what you think to them.


If my memory is serving me correctly I think @SatNavSaysStraightOn maybe got these wheels? She might be able to give you an idea how they have been.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> If my memory is serving me correctly I think @SatNavSaysStraightOn maybe got these wheels? She might be able to give you an idea how they have been.


I got the Fulcrum Racing 7 CX's which have been excellent wheels (until you have to replace all the bearings 6 of them.... then it is still cheaper than new wheels but I guess this was going to be a problem with all wheels - just hadn't expected to be doing it every 6 months!)


----------



## stevey (10 Oct 2014)

Get your thermals ready guys and girls 

http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/520672/Winter-weather-2014-UK-forecast-cold-snow-November


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Get your thermals ready guys and girls
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/520672/Winter-weather-2014-UK-forecast-cold-snow-November


Oh geee.........thanks for that! Well, I won't be risking the slightest chance of snow or ice so might have to spend the winter walking instead. I have spiky grips for my boots so should be safe enough.


----------



## stevey (10 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh geee.........thanks for that! Well, I won't be risking the slightest chance of snow or ice so might have to spend the winter walking instead. I have spiky grips for my boots so should be safe enough.


It's just a heads up Mo will be the same as you lots of walking etc


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Oct 2014)

@Stevey G I don't trust any long term forecast, how many times have they said we are going to have scorcher or a really cold winter, did they not say that last year about the winter, I don't remember seeing a frost, let alone snow.


----------



## stevey (10 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stevey G I don't trust any long term forecast, how many times have they said we are going to have scorcher or a really cold winter, did they not say that last year about the winter, I don't remember seeing a frost, let alone snow.


That's true


----------



## Torvi (10 Oct 2014)

yay my first winter season is getting close :3 cant wait tbh


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Oct 2014)

Mind you the SW as @Stonechat can testifiy had enough rain.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Oct 2014)

@Torvi Might not be saying that when its -5 degrees.


----------



## Harv (10 Oct 2014)

Just got a free month trial of Strava. yippee


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stevey G I don't trust any long term forecast, how many times have they said we are going to have scorcher or a really cold winter, did they not say that last year about the winter, I don't remember seeing a frost, let alone snow.



Yes - the tyre (car) place tried to sell us two sets of winter tyres based on the dreadful winter that was forecast but that never came!


----------



## Harv (10 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Get your thermals ready guys and girls
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/520672/Winter-weather-2014-UK-forecast-cold-snow-November



Thanks for that!

Cheered me up no end.


----------



## Torvi (10 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Torvi Might not be saying that when its -5 degrees.


im actually looking forward to it. im already arming myself up with thermal stuff


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Oct 2014)

@Torvi I have (after reading previous posts) been updating the weather data in my database, I only have it fully back to the star of this year, but avg temps going way back to Aug 2012, when the temps drop below 0 and with wind chill it is bitter, its not so much on the bike, but actually getting out I am not bothered about temps so much got enough kit to keep warm, but ice and snow, whilst I have done it, its not something I will be doing much of in the future, wind, rain thunder lightening, don't phase but ice, it doesn't matter what your riding on tyre wise (don't pipe up about ice tyres I know) ice will take you out, snow isn't so bad till its compacted.





Anyway the coldest I rode in that I know of was -5.5C then add wind chill of the speed your doing it starts to feel like -10C, not trying to put you off like, as i will be riding rather than a turbo.


----------



## Torvi (10 Oct 2014)

haha that sounds lovely man  last week i had a hailstorm+rain during my ride and only wore shorts and jersey


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> haha that sounds lovely man  last week i had a hailstorm+rain during my ride and only wore shorts and jersey


We will see


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Torvi I have (after reading previous posts) been updating the weather data in my database, I only have it fully back to the star of this year, but avg temps going way back to Aug 2012, when the temps drop below 0 and with wind chill it is bitter, its not so much on the bike, but actually getting out I am not bothered about temps so much got enough kit to keep warm, but ice and snow, whilst I have done it, its not something I will be doing much of in the future, wind, rain thunder lightening, don't phase but ice, it doesn't matter what your riding on tyre wise (don't pipe up about ice tyres I know) ice will take you out, snow isn't so bad till its compacted.
> 
> View attachment 58693
> 
> ...


Totally agree re ice. Last two winters I came off on black ice. You get no warning and the bike just shoots from under you. 

It's ok saying use ice tyres but you still have the risk of other road users losing control around you. Just not worth it.


----------



## Torvi (11 Oct 2014)

arming myself up for winter, just ordered castelli thermoflex leg warmers and castelli skully  all i need to get is long sleeved jersey and rain cape or something (although my softshell blocks water nicely)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> arming myself up for winter, just ordered castelli thermoflex leg warmers and castelli skully  all i need to get is long sleeved jersey and rain cape or something (although my softshell blocks water nicely)


You can't stay totally dry no matter what you wear when then heavens open, so its matter of staying warm if your warm being wet is not such a major issue, many a time I have come back wet but the ride has be good because what I wear keeps me warm (and yes my Jacket is pretty good at keeing me dry and warm, as do my winter leggings, both from Aldi), feet and hands you need to try and keep warm above almost anything else as if these are cold the ride will be very unpleasant.


----------



## stevey (11 Oct 2014)

Talking of cold hands what do people wear as i need to get something i suffer badly from cold hands.


----------



## moo (11 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You can't stay totally dry no matter what you wear when then heavens open, so its matter of staying warm if your warm being wet is not such a major issue, many a time I have come back wet but the ride has be good because what I wear keeps me warm (and yes my Jacket is pretty good at keeing me dry and warm, as do my winter leggings, both from Aldi), *feet and hands* you need to try and keep warm above almost anything else as if these are cold the ride will be very unpleasant.



Couldn't agre more. I have circulation issues at the feet (being size 12 doesn't help). Keeping the feet dry is crucial. Neoprene overshoes keep them warm. Vaude Gaitors over those (would fit a size 15 shoe on their own!) to keep them dry. 

Still looking for something to keep the hands warm and dry tho.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Talking of cold hands what do people wear as i need to get something i suffer badly from cold hands.


Winter before last I wore some Aldi winter gloves, they still had some oyster gloves when I was in on Wed, suspect these would be ok, last winter I wore something like these on the colder days I rode I managed to fit another pair of light weight full fingered gloves inside.
They have quite a range of kit.


----------



## stevey (11 Oct 2014)

cheers nigel


----------



## RWright (11 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Talking of cold hands what do people wear as i need to get something i suffer badly from cold hands.


I use some winter motorcycling gloves I have had for a while. They come pretty far up my arms but I can get them off ok to wipe my nose with a paper towel or tissue while I am riding. They do make shifting a little tough but I can ride for quite a while in freezing weather before my fingers start getting cold. I leave them by a central heating vent so they are warm when I start.

Edit: forgot to add, I only wear these for the coldest weather I will ride in, around freezing. I have different gloves for different temperature ranges.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> I use some winter motorcycling gloves I have had for a while. They come pretty far up my arms but I can get them off ok to wipe my nose with a paper towel or tissue while I am riding. They do make shifting a little tough but I can ride for quite a while in freezing weather before my fingers start getting cold. I leave them by a central heating vent so they are warm when I start.
> 
> Edit: forgot to add, I only wear these for the coldest weather I will ride in, around freezing. I have different gloves for different temperature ranges.


They sound like the ex-army type mitts I got. I struggle to keep my hands warm and have tried numerous so called winter gloves without success. The mitts are warm but, as you say, not great for feeling the shifters.

Was pretty chilly again this morning and legs felt like lead but that's another 28 miles on the clock. Just noticed I've just reached 4,000 miles for the year. Suppose I should be pleased with that considering my lay off.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> They sound like the ex-army type mitts I got. I struggle to keep my hands warm and have tried numerous so called winter gloves without success. The mitts are warm but, as you say, not great for feeling the shifters.
> 
> Was pretty chilly again this morning and legs felt like lead but that's another 28 miles on the clock. Just noticed I've just reached 4,000 miles for the year. Suppose I should be pleased with that considering my lay off.


Not that far behind me Mo, I just passed 4,600 yesterday. 
Forgot to mention like @RWright pointed out, don't put on cold gloves as it will take ages for the hands to get warm.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Torvi I have (after reading previous posts) been updating the weather data in my database, I only have it fully back to the star of this year, but avg temps going way back to Aug 2012, when the temps drop below 0 and with wind chill it is bitter, its not so much on the bike, but actually getting out I am not bothered about temps so much got enough kit to keep warm, but ice and snow, whilst I have done it, its not something I will be doing much of in the future, wind, rain thunder lightening, don't phase but ice, it doesn't matter what your riding on tyre wise (don't pipe up about ice tyres I know) ice will take you out, snow isn't so bad till its compacted.
> 
> View attachment 58693
> 
> ...


ironically lightening is the one thing that does phase me, Nigel. But then I have had a really near miss whilst out cycling across a nature reserve where I used to live. The main road had been closed due to a nasty accident and it was also no pedestrians, no cyclists closure and my only alternative was to head out across country with the storm approaching (the road alternative was a 20 mile detour)... as I left the woodland going out onto the common/moorland (this was surrey so not exactly elevated moorland) every hair on my body stood up as I was cycling under the high voltage power cables (the ones that hum...) and a few yards further on the lightening 'arrived'. It was the first flash and hit a tree no more than 50m behind me. I didn't stop but I can tell you I got home very quickly! thankfully I was only 1/2 mile from home at that point, but it was too close for comfort for me. But don't get me wrong, lightening fascinates me, I would just rather not be quite that close to it unless indoors!


Cold temperatures don't bother me - other than making cycling harder and as you know I have cycled in daytime temperatures of -15C


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I guess I don't need to teach you how to avoid lightening, but in extremes lay down preferable in a hollow, as you know its rare to be struck by lightening, though I understand where your coming from, it did cross my mind to take shelter but the centre was a few miles a way again that doesn't mean very much.
Coldest I have on record is -5.5C, however the roads on the whole were pretty clear of ice. I am currently going through my weather data and including wind chill, though its never really going to get that low in the UK during the day,
Come Jan though it will make these temps seem quite balmy.


----------



## Torvi (11 Oct 2014)

i agree with all of you guys and ill be ordering some winter gloves next week most probably, about keeping my feet warm i have a lot of working socks that are pretty warm + overshoe will come in handy i hope.

Today was an amazing ride guys, we did about 35 miles in around 3 maybe 3 and half hour due to few peeps that kept behind :/ all in all im one of fastest in my group, group is supposed to do 10-12mph but im sure top 5 of us did around 15-17 average  
Start was quite chilly, 10C and thick fog, after around 3 miles i had to take off my soft shell, i was boiling. on downhills and flats i had no competition all the way, did some nice chases after a climber and around 25th mile i took him on the uphill and never seen him in front of me again, then there was an indian guy who is always getting cheeky by the end of the course, while we waited for the rear people he went off for about a mile in front, i caught him and took him over too. Then our leader jumped in front when me and indie were waiting for the rest, i caught him up too but after 3 chases mostly uphill i was naked, he took me over once again and i hit a traffic on roundabout that was pretty much last 2 miles left to do, ive finished second even tho most of the time i was on 1st, no we are not racing, it's just me who chases after speed. 

Also ive learnt how to climb better, ive been testing out few stuff and got myself a proper way finally  when approaching long hill i just keep staring at my wheel and on tarmac focusing on rolling myself up and totally not watching where i go, while it im controlling my breath speed and how much air i take, thanks to it i was able to get past one of best out of our group climbers sooo yay for me 

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6216108


----------



## Big_Dave (11 Oct 2014)

Well, I had first attempt at wheel building today,fitted a shimano 105 rear hub 10/11 speed (5800) to my carrera TDF and only £33.75 from tweeks (£40.50 CRC) I'm glad I had another wheel to follow the spoke patterns with or I think I would have ended up in S**t Street, and admittedly I still got a few spokes wrong to start with, but I got there in the end, truing wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, didn't have a truing stand but made a makeshift stand out of the bike for dishing and lateral adjustments, all in all turned out great (with a lots and lots of patience mind!) dead chuffed


----------



## Torvi (11 Oct 2014)

haha dave i also want to dress my carrera with 105s 11sp  good that im not the only with sucha idea


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> haha dave i also want to dress my carrera with 105s 11sp  good that im not the only with sucha idea


Not quite sure thats what @Big_Dave meant, as like me he likes his triples, and 105 11sp isn't available as a triple as yet (if it every will be)


----------



## simo105 (11 Oct 2014)

Tried a hilly route (for me) today. Really struggled up one the hill (cat 4 on strava) and run out of gears! But I got up and im happy with that.
http://www.strava.com/activities/206038544


----------



## Big_Dave (11 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> haha dave i also want to dress my carrera with 105s 11sp  good that im not the only with sucha idea


as @Nigelnaturist says, triples all the way none of this compact double rubbish for me, I was already on 105 3x10, it was just the original hub gave up on me, so replaced it with a 105. Can't see me ever going 11 speed without a triple, plus going 11 is too expensive yet will have to wait for trickled down version in a few years if theres a 3x11 by then.

Edit, well done @simo105


----------



## simo105 (11 Oct 2014)

Cheers big_dave


----------



## Torvi (11 Oct 2014)

but what's the point of going tripple? it wont give much more than having uphills easier but overall it wont pump your speed up as the outer cog stays the same size...


----------



## Big_Dave (11 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Torvi ..........Anyway the coldest I rode in that I know of was -5.5C then add wind chill of the speed your doing it starts to feel like -10C......


I can vouch for that when you get speed up, best to go slow its warmer lol



Torvi said:


> but what's the point of going tripple? it wont give much more than having uphills easier but overall it wont pump your speed up as the outer cog stays the same size...


Top speed in't the issue, getting up hills is, you can gear right down to make hill climbing a lot easier, we have big hills here, plus with a triple the gear ratio's are a lot closer together without the big jump of a compact, My TDF came with a 2x8 standard double 42/52 12-26 gearing, so the lowest (easiest) gear was 42.6 inches. With my triple (3x10) 30/42/52 and 11-32 gearing my lowest gear is now 24.7 inches.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Oct 2014)

Not sure I will be going out first thing tomorrow........brrrrr!


*This Evening and Tonight*
Isolated showers dying out, then most places dry overnight, with light winds and clear periods. Becoming chilly with a ground frost, though an air frost some central parts and Perthshire. Mist and fog developing, with dense, freezing fog in places.


----------



## Torvi (11 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I can vouch for that when you get speed up, best to go slow its warmer lol
> 
> 
> Top speed in't the issue, getting up hills is, you can gear right down to make hill climbing a lot easier, we have big hills here, plus with a triple the gear ratio's are a lot closer together without the big jump of a compact, My TDF came with a 2x8 standard double 42/52 12-26 gearing, so the lowest (easiest) gear was 42.6 inches. With my triple (3x10) 30/42/52 and 11-32 gearing my lowest gear is now 24.7 inches.



yeah it will help only uphills, when i was starting out few months back i also been thinking about going 3x but you know, you cant even beat a hill with 4 cogs if you dont exercise  as for now i feel quite comfy with 7x2 setup and i really start to question myself if i do really need 11sp or would 10 be just fine...

I have yet to decide how many teeth i want to go, if i go compact ill loose some speed while sprinting but gain upper hand on climbing and im not too sure if that sprint speed loss wont be a grave mistake to go with. Ofc im struggling with uphills, im definitely NOT a climber type or will ever be, since ive been cycling i was purusing the speed, always, everywhere and on everything so ill probably go standard 53.39


----------



## Rustybucket (11 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure I will be going out first thing tomorrow........brrrrr!
> 
> 
> *This Evening and Tonight*
> Isolated showers dying out, then most places dry overnight, with light winds and clear periods. Becoming chilly with a ground frost, though an air frost some central parts and Perthshire. Mist and fog developing, with dense, freezing fog in places.



Hope it's not like that down south, need to be out for a quick ride tomorrow at 6am!


----------



## stevey (11 Oct 2014)

Just put an order in for this delivery due in 2nd week of November excited much.. 

http://www.cannondale.com/nam_en/2015/bikes/road/endurance-road/synapse-carbon/synapse-carbon-5-105


----------



## Torvi (11 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Just put an order in for this delivery due in 2nd week of November excited much..
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/nam_en/2015/bikes/road/endurance-road/synapse-carbon/synapse-carbon-5-105


which bank did you rob?


----------



## Big_Dave (11 Oct 2014)

nice one @stevey which colour? nice looking bike


----------



## stevey (11 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> which bank did you rob?



Partner's unfortunately go to pay back when my claim is finalised... Lol


----------



## stevey (11 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> nice one @stevey which colour? nice looking bike



Black and white the green and black is for other markets around the world I. E not here


----------



## Torvi (11 Oct 2014)

so guys help me making decision, for a newbie a little bit sprinter in making which would be best to go with? standard T or compact one? 

Standard=faster sprinting but harder uphills
Compact=slower sprint but easier uphills


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Oct 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Hope it's not like that down south, need to be out for a quick ride tomorrow at 6am!


they are forecasting dense fog for here (Cheshire) in the morning and with what was coming off/rising up from the fields as I was feeding the calf this evening as it was going dark, I can well believe it.
It will make for an interesting ride across to my parents' in the morning... but the afternoon should be beautiful apparently, once the fog burns off!


----------



## Rustybucket (11 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> they are forecasting dense fog for here (Cheshire) in the morning and with what was coming off/rising up from the fields as I was feeding the calf this evening as it was going dark, I can well believe it.
> It will make for an interesting ride across to my parents' in the morning... but the afternoon should be beautiful apparently, once the fog burns off!



Just checked on BBC and fog here too, best go and charge my lights!


----------



## RWright (11 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> so guys help me making decision, for a newbie a little bit sprinter in making which would be best to go with? standard T or compact one?
> 
> Standard=faster sprinting but harder uphills
> Compact=slower sprint but easier uphills


I need a new front derailleur on one of my bikes and am looking for an Ultegra 6700 derailleur but I keep going back to that 36/52 11/28 11speed 105 groupset at Merlin. Not sure why but it comes up quite a bit cheaper in USD than GBP(relative to conversion). I think the 36/52 with the 11 speed might be what I am looking for with the amount of hills I have around here. Standard sometimes has me wishing I had a little more on the low end and 34/50 sometimes has me shifting up a gear in the rear when I go to the small ring on the front. Trying the 36/52 with the extra cog is very tempting. All that said, I am also wanting to ride a Di2 equipped bike and if I like the way they shift, see if there are any REALLY hot deals on those groupsets during black Friday. For now one of my road bikes is collecting dust because it doesn't have a front derailleur.

Just thought I would mention all that to give you something else to consider.


----------



## RWright (11 Oct 2014)

I was late getting started yesterday so I went for a walk/jog instead of a ride, just to mix things up a little. There is a reason you rarely see runners that look happy.  It wasn't as bad as I was expecting but I was just doing some easy beginners workout plan for runners.
The bikes are much more fun.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> so guys help me making decision, for a newbie a little bit sprinter in making which would be best to go with? standard T or compact one?
> 
> Standard=faster sprinting but harder uphills
> Compact=slower sprint but easier uphills



@Torvi I think you just answered your own question about triples there, I think your missing the point, what @Big_Dave and I are saying is that with a 10sp triple you have a normal double i.e. 39/52 (or various combinations I have a 38/50) and also an inner ring to help with the hills, and don't view solely as a last resort, I went up a steady climb this evening on the 26th inner ring but using the middle of the cassette opposed to the 38th middle and the 21/24/27 area as I have a better choice of gear ratios. 
To get a low gear on a compact you need a 34x30 to give 29.8" this on a Tiagra 12-30 cassette (12/13/14/15/17/19/21/24/27/30) your 50x12, the same as I have is 109.6" so a range of 29.8-109.6" which will get you up most things, you may be able to fit 34/52 chainrings to get 114" but that is a bloody big jump if it works, I have never come across anyone doing as yet.
The next thing is the gaps on the cassette after the 15th start to get wider and sometimes when your are battling that head wind you will never find the right gear, now take the triple I have a 12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27 on a 26/38/50 chainset a gear range of 25.3-109.6", I personally hate that gap from 17 to 19, but I almost always ride on the middle ring a range from 37-83.3" I have to change to the 50th outer ring when the grade gets to say -1% and steeper or about 23-24mph, my range on the middle and outer is 37-109.6" your compact double going of the previous numbers i.e. 34/50 and a 12-30 cassette you would be on the 34x24 combination 37.3" leaving you two gears with quite big gaps, now take my low inner ring 26x19=36" plus three more gears.
More importantly I can with a 12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-23 get the same gear range as a compact 34/50 with a 12-30 cassette 29.7-109.6" in fact its still very slightly lower, but look how close the gears are, plus because the cassette cogs are smaller the weight might actually be less.

Two charts for you
Your typical compact





My current set up





and what I am think of.





I very rarely use the 38x27 combination through choice to see how I get on with the 38x24 being my lowest gear on the 38 ring, if I think its viable for my fitness levels and where I ride I might well go with 12-23 cassette.

Next thing spinning, I spin usually between 90-100rpm and to keep this in that range the choice of close gears but the wide range a triple gives out weighs the compact double.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2014)

@RWright Yea the 36/52 on a 11sp is becoming a really viable option, but again from 15, 16th you start getting those gaps, i like that 12-25 though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2014)

I did this little climb http://www.strava.com/activities/206125688/segments/4858005299 100ft in 1.5 miles 67ft/mile in 7m10s at 90rpm and avg sp of 13mph so that means the average gear was 48.5" so that would be a 34x19, I went up on the 26 inner ring just to try it out, so that would have made it 26x14

Then this one don't let the graph fool you 79ft in 0.5 miles or 158ft/mile avg 10mp @ 82rpm so 41" you 34x21 gear mine 38x24 and I was on the middle ring, excluding stopped time I was only 12s behind my best if i had gone to the 38x27 I could have spun up there at 90rpm.

So you see the triple has the best options, when thought out correctly.


----------



## Torvi (11 Oct 2014)

unlucky i have no means to check my spinning rate and to be honest i just started cycling and cant be bothered doing diagrams and stuff, it just takes all the joy of cycling begin turn in math tests and pursuing about numbers rather than feeling.

anyway my typical 10x2 would look like this:




I'll just refuse to have a third cog, yes im very stubborn i know and rather than having 3 cogs i would change 39 to 34 size but i dont know if it wont make my chain drop on switch.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2014)

The maths is easy





Seriously I would get away with that on most things I do, what I have I have built through experience.
I am a bit of a stats freak, currently working on the weather data in my database to include wind chill, then maybe head & tail wind data.
As for riding, well I do enough of that when well, 9,000 miles last year (well just short of) looking at 6,000 this, and 3,000 in my first 6 months, I am not fast avg for the year including commutes is 15.4mph.


----------



## Torvi (11 Oct 2014)

no idea what speed i do since the time i crashed badly my pc went into pieces and have no intention having it back on bike again, when i had it i felt no joy from riding, ive been following and trying to put more max/average mph and limiting my mileage hard by it, im more comfy riding without it.
most of my routes so far: not included communing and repeating same loops.
http://ridewithgps.com/users/319439/routes

during these first three months since im cycling i did over all about 300 miles, nothing too good compared to yours 1,500 in 3 months but as i said im just starting to spin the wheel


----------



## Big_Dave (11 Oct 2014)

@Torvi you would need to check the over lock nut (OLN) size of your axle, 7speed freewheels used to use a OLN of 126mm, I'm not sure if they still do so you will have to check that first before you buy anything. You will need OLN of 130mm to go 8/9/10/11 speed cassette, if you have a 130mm that's great, but as you have a freewheel not a cassette then you will need a new hub at least (or new wheels), My TDF had an 8 speed cassette so the 10 speed cassette slotted straight on.


----------



## Torvi (11 Oct 2014)

ive already put a new wheel that can hold 9/10/11 into consideration with whole groupset for 10sp it will be 430, for 11sp 105s it will be 450


----------



## Big_Dave (11 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> ive already put a new wheel that can hold 9/10/11 into consideration with whole groupset for 10sp it will be 430, for 11sp 105s it will be 450


if your staying on a double then go 11 speed

Edit, Even with a new wheel you will need to check the frame can accept the new wheel, if your frame is designed for 126mm OLN then the 9/10/11 speed wheel will NOT fit, your current wheel could well be 130mm OLN and everything will be ok and the new wheel will fit straight in, Just check it first before spend that amount of money


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2014)

@Torvi I have a lot of time, and cycling helps in other ways than just fitness.
You will find out over time what suits you, just don't be blinded that compacts are the way for lower gearing, I have nothing against any sort of layout if it works for the person riding that bike, its just on the whole a marketing hype, I love true doubles, but a little long in the tooth these days.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> so guys help me making decision, for a newbie a little bit sprinter in making which would be best to go with? standard T or compact one?
> 
> Standard=faster sprinting but harder uphills
> Compact=slower sprint but easier uphills



If you can spin out a compact big ring in a sprint you would be one hell of a bike rider so I just don't see how it would lead to a slower sprint for you.

Not being funny but I am not making sense of your posts - you are a newbie with not many miles on the clock and are talking about speed as the be all and end all.

First year or two should be about developing cycling skills and fitness. Get a triple, get a compact, get a whatever - just go and ride and see how you get on.

As a beginner I would say that 34 x 28/30/32 or whatever will come in very handy even on terrain with relatively small hills.

Apologies if I have got the gist of your posts all wrong.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Oct 2014)

Well I didn't see that one coming. First ice here this morning! Off to feed a calf, 2 ducks and a dog + dog walk and then I can get out on the bike... wishing I had switched back to the durano pluses now, but guess the ice will disappear quickly and most likely by the time I have finished with the calf...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Well I didn't see that one coming. First ice here this morning! Off to feed a calf, 2 ducks and a dog + dog walk and then I can get out on the bike... wishing I had switched back to the durano pluses now, but guess the ice will disappear quickly and most likely by the time I have finished with the calf...


Its your own micro climate, global cooling due to not using the car so often.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its your own micro climate, global cooling due to not using the car so often.


I went out in it yesterday!


----------



## Big_Dave (12 Oct 2014)

was quite foggy here but it's clearing very quickly and blue skies appearing


----------



## Studley (12 Oct 2014)

Same here in sunny Worksop !


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2014)

Was chilly again here but the freezing fog didn't materialize. Just the odd patch of mist.

Took the hybrid for a gentle tootle........ended up even gentler than I intended as the legs didn't want to work. Maybe I am trying to build the miles back up too quickly, or maybe I just need to persevere and beat the legs into submission!


----------



## RWright (12 Oct 2014)

On my ride last evening I was sore from the little bit of running I did. There was also a group of cars traveling down the highway and they decided to stop on the side of the road where I was riding. On a bridge no less.  I had to slow down to a crawl before I could ride around them. I then got caught in some rain for the last couple of miles of my ride.

It is forecast to be 20 degrees cooler (F) today than yesterday but still not as cold as some of the temps I have seen @Mo1959 riding in lately, it will just feel like it (mid 60s F). I know, child's play for some of y'all.
It may rain some too. It will be a little tougher to make myself go out today but hopefully I will get in either a jog or a ride or maybe even both. Time to start looking in the winter gear closet I am afraid.


----------



## moo (12 Oct 2014)

Wrapped up in a duvet on sofa thanks to a pretty strong cold. The pitfalls of training - which lowers your immune system - and spending time with germ factories (kids). This will be the first time I've not cycled for 2 days in the last 6 months.


----------



## Steppylud (12 Oct 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/206300927

36ish miles in the bag this morning, glad i had thicker socks and arm warmers on!


----------



## Trevor_P (12 Oct 2014)

Just got home from yesterdays New Forest 100. At five a.m. on the day, the heavens opened and there was a lot of Thunder and lightning. The ride didn't open till 0710 and queuing was minimal, even with ~ 3000 riders taking part. I held my own till around 50 miles, when the back trouble that's plagued ne for the last 2 months started to play up again. So I backed off a little and protected it. The weather early on in the ride was so, so with a couple of prolonged heavy showers. But towards the end the sun shone and it was nice, if slightly breezy. I finished with a bronze certificate which means ??? I know I wasn't that quick.

@Stonechat will have better weather today I'm sure. The biggest surprise was the number of riders with punctures. Must have passed at least fifty on route. Luckily for me the PF stayed away. All in all a hard but enjoyable day.

http://www.strava.com/activities/206347699


----------



## Jhey (12 Oct 2014)

I done the New Forest 100 yesterday, Loved it apart from the 14% gradient climb, I wasn't expecting that lol, I thought I done it in a decent time tbh, I felt bad seeing how many people had punctures along the way, the last 10 miles tho I did find hard, my speed dropped to about 15.5 mph, tho I did get a Silver timing for finnishing in 6 hours & 55 mins, I did it with a mate but it shows I did it with two others but no Idea who they are lol. My Garmin didn't want to connect at the start either, I lost 3 miles on my GPS due to that, it took like 20 mins to connect, never had this issue before.

Found it so hard to sleep night before, I had an hour and a halfs sleep and had been awake since 1.30 am, I think it was all the excitement.

http://www.strava.com/activities/206097177

Edit: I forgot to add I now need new v-brake pads for my Hybrid bike after this ride, by the end of it there wasn't much left to them.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2014)

@Trevor_P & @Jhey well done both of you.


----------



## skt71 (12 Oct 2014)

Just about 2 weeks off the bike, and this morning's 10 mile spin feels like I'm back to square 1, or when I started a few months back, although I could tell there was strength in my legs in the last few miles... http://www.strava.com/activities/206333042..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2014)

Since the 1st of Sept the average head wind has been 4.86mph and the tailwind 4.82mph just goes to show always more of a headwind 
still a long way to go to do it all, I am also including wind chill in the temps.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2014)

skt71 said:


> Just about 2 weeks off the bike, and this morning's 10 mile spin feels like I'm back to square 1, or when I started a few months back, although I could tell there was strength in my legs in the last few miles... http://www.strava.com/activities/206333042..


You don't lose it, it just feels like it, I think @Mo1959 performance shows that.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You don't lose it, it just feels like it, I think @Mo1959 performance shows that.


Not so sure after the way I felt this morning Nigel. Lol. Nearly came to a halt at one point! 
Overall though, I don't think I maybe lost quite as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not so sure after the way I felt this morning Nigel. Lol. Nearly came to a halt at one point!
> Overall though, I don't think I maybe lost quite as much as I thought I would.


We all get like that even when cycling a lot, I know after two weeks off I work harder as it shows in the HR , though it doesn't always feel like it, at the moment I seem to be going backwards in terms of speed, but when I have looked at it its actually been quite harder per day than in recent months, all be it marginal.


----------



## stevey (12 Oct 2014)

Echo what @Nigelnaturist says well done guys


----------



## stevey (12 Oct 2014)

Back from an early ride with Mrs Brrrr and so foggy the bikes were all covered in condensation and so we're the leggings and helmets.
I am pleased that although it was not fast I feel like I have done nothing, and the Mrs has discovered that she needs some proper autumn./winter clothing bless her she was froze.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2014)

On a lighter note I have just ordered one of these. Glad I can start to have a bit of a laugh about it now!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Back from an early ride with Mrs Brrrr and so foggy the bikes were all covered in condensation and so we're the leggings and helmets.
> I am pleased that although it was not fast I feel like I have done nothing, and the Mrs has discovered that she needs some proper autumn./winter clothing bless her she was froze.


When are we seeing her in here and on Strava?


----------



## stevey (12 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> When are we seeing her in here and on Strava?


Long wait I think Mo unfortunately


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Oct 2014)

15.02 miles / 1342' ascent / 11.9 mpg av'.

Low average speed as this was almost entirely on twisty, wet and leafy lanes. You get very little upside in terms of speed on the descents on these routes - at least that's how I console myself. 

Lots of mud and cow crap on the roads too - had a rear wheel shimmy on one section that caught me by surprise. 

*RWGPS experts* - my ride time was 01:15:37 in GC (which is right as I was riding about hour and a quarter) and I never stopped at all. However in RWGPS it gives me over 9 minutes stoppage time (and corresponding hike in av' speed to 13.6 mph which I like ) - but where did the 9 minutes come from?

For those about to ride - (apart from saluting you), do stay safe.


----------



## Effyb4 (12 Oct 2014)

A cold bright ride today with friends. This is the first time I have managed to get out all week. I took it nice and steady because one friend was recovering from being unwell yesterday. I needed merino base layer, short sleeved jersey and fleece lined long sleeved jersey with 3/4 length shorts (I feel the cold more than most due to heart tablets I take).

http://www.strava.com/activities/206399765


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Oct 2014)

A crisp cold and very foggy morning here, so time to bolt the T3 to the trainer for a 30 min blast. Went for a higher intensity but shorter ride this time (30 mins).


----------



## moo (12 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *RWGPS experts* - my ride time was 01:15:37 in GC (which is right as I was riding about hour and a quarter) and I never stopped at all. However in RWGPS it gives me over 9 minutes stoppage time (and corresponding hike in av' speed to 13.6 mph which I like ) - but where did the 9 minutes come from?



Loss of GPS signal maybe. Were you running front lights at the time? The PWM in modern LED lights can cause interference with wireless devices.


----------



## Rustybucket (12 Oct 2014)

moo said:


> Loss of GPS signal maybe. Were you running front lights at the time? The PWM in modern LED lights can cause interference with wireless devices.



I think I get this happening to me too. My last ride showed that I reached over 45mph and I know I didn't go that fast! I might buy the new garmin speed and cadence monitor to solve this.


----------



## Rustybucket (12 Oct 2014)

Well it was very foggy and misty this morning! Temp got down to 3.7c. Didn't think it would be that cold! Just did my boring Windsor loop as had to be home by 8ish. Not many others about this morning only saw 3 cyclists.

I got freeze burn on my knee last night, so just took it easy.

http://www.strava.com/activities/206282227


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Oct 2014)

moo said:


> Loss of GPS signal maybe. Were you running front lights at the time? The PWM in modern LED lights can cause interference with wireless devices.



Thanks for the reply Moo - but I don't think that was it as i have the full record on Garmin Connect with the actual time pretty much as per my wrist watch.

It was only when I uploaded to RWGPS that the error appeared.

No front lights btw but thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2014)

@SpokeyDokey link me to the files and I will look.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Oct 2014)

Completed the New Forest 100 sportive
http://www.strava.com/activities/206552294
Including cycling to the event and back 108 miles, 7 hrs 38 mins, 14.1mph and 6010 feet of climbing
Not sure what my official event time is, moving time about 7 hours
Chain came off three times!
Will report further hopefully with picd


----------



## stevey (12 Oct 2014)

Well done @Stonechat


----------



## Nomadski (12 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Completed the New Forest 100 sportive
> http://www.strava.com/activities/206552294
> Including cycling to the event and back 108 miles, 7 hrs 38 mins, 14.1mph and 6010 feet of climbing
> Not sure what my official event time is, moving time about 7 hours
> ...



Well done Bob, good ride there. Was it shockingly windy on the open sections? Some beautiful scenery that way, hope there weren't too many nutty NIMBYs with tacks this time.

Went out with my cycling bud after having a week with man flu, and still coughing a little. Like a true mate took it easy on me picking a slightly flatter route towards Leatherhead, and then onto Esher where we had cake and tea and cake (!) in a superb cycling cafe that has now become my favourite place in the world while riding a bike.

Was VERY gusty at times, intermittently at first, then after cake and tea and cake was pretty bad. Also didnt bring out arm or leg warmers so got a little cold until I rewarmed myself.

Quite happy with the ride, considering my not very consistent riding pattern of late.

http://www.strava.com/activities/206518965


----------



## Rustybucket (12 Oct 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Well done Bob, good ride there. Was it shockingly windy on the open sections? Some beautiful scenery that way, hope there weren't too many nutty NIMBYs with tacks this time.
> 
> Went out with my cycling bud after having a week with man flu, and still coughing a little. Like a tru mate took it easy on me picking a slightly flatter route towards Leatherhead, and then onto Esher where we had cake and tea and cake (!) in a superb cycling cafe that has now become my favourite place in the world while riding a bike.
> 
> ...



Where abouts in esher? Might have a look next ride. Thanks


----------



## Nomadski (12 Oct 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Where abouts in esher? Might have a look next ride. Thanks



Going up the A307 thru Esher (towards Kingston), you pass Lloyds Bank on the left at the junction with the A244. The cafe is the last of the row of shops after that on your left. Its called Giro Cafe, and its great, well worth a look.

Its probably best to stay on the pavement after Lloyds, as its kind of set back from the main road, and easy to miss.

Blimey, they even have a website! http://www.girocycles.com/pages/cafe

EDITED for clarity


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2014)

@Stonechat nice one Bob, well done. 
Even on my more difficult rides I very rarely get close to 60ft/mile and than at best its half that distance.


----------



## Justinslow (12 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Completed the New Forest 100 sportive
> http://www.strava.com/activities/206552294
> Including cycling to the event and back 108 miles, 7 hrs 38 mins, 14.1mph and 6010 feet of climbing
> Not sure what my official event time is, moving time about 7 hours
> ...



Well done! It's a long time in the saddle isn't it!


----------



## Torvi (12 Oct 2014)

me and few mates from my group gonna be there for 52 miler!
http://www.ukcyclingevents.co.uk/events/wiggle-circuit-breaker-sportive/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey link me to the files and I will look.



I have uploaded all my GC files to RWGPS and they all vary significantly.

I've gone through the rides data on the files themselves and the seconds recorded in the files are correct as per GC but are interpreted differently on RWGPS.

I have Googled the 'problem' and it is a common one and is apparently due to the different algorithms used in the two pieces of software. Something to do with the way low speed motion is interpreted. I have my Edge configured so that only absolute dead stops register as 'stops'. One post I read re RWGPS is that it interprets any motion below a given speed (uknown value?) as a stop. Does this sound right?

So I'll stick with the GC data which is easier for me and just use the RWGPS for gradient measurements which GC does not do - plus the snazzy little time in speed etc segments.

I'm also going to try the cycling.cc software too.

Have you used this @Nigelnaturist ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Completed the New Forest 100 sportive
> http://www.strava.com/activities/206552294
> Including cycling to the event and back 108 miles, 7 hrs 38 mins, 14.1mph and 6010 feet of climbing
> Not sure what my official event time is, moving time about 7 hours
> ...



Whopper! Well done to you - very good speed over that distance as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I have uploaded all my GC files to RWGPS and they all vary significantly.
> 
> I've gone through the rides data on the files themselves and the seconds recorded in the files are correct as per GC but are interpreted differently on RWGPS.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right, this is why I stick with my bryton for distance and times, and rwgps from the 705 for elevation ascent time, because the R20 is pants at that a bit like an i-phone on strava.
Can't say I have but I have looked at loads of stuff, over the last two years.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sounds about right, this is why I stick with my bryton for distance and times, and rwgps from the 705 for elevation ascent time, because the R20 is pants at that a bit like an i-phone on strava.
> Can't say I have but I have looked at loads of stuff, over the last two years.



Yes - I like the ascent time too.

Would be nice to be able to get distance covered whilst ascending and hence feet climbed per mile whilst ascending.

PS: you are having a bad influence on me looking at all this data in detail.


----------



## Kev.1995 (12 Oct 2014)

Did my longest ride yet of 35 miles! It was so very very cold..

http://www.strava.com/activities/206530221


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - I like the ascent time too.
> 
> Would be nice to be able to get distance covered whilst ascending and hence feet climbed per mile whilst ascending.
> 
> *PS: you are having a bad influence on me looking at all this data in detail. *


Oh no.......not you too!


----------



## RWright (13 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sounds about right, this is why I stick with my bryton for distance and times, and rwgps from the 705 for elevation ascent time, because the R20 is pants at that a bit like an i-phone on strava.
> Can't say I have but I have looked at loads of stuff, over the last two years.


I recently got an Ambit2 GPS watch and keep some of my data on www.movescount.com it is Suunto's site. You might like some of the things featured there. I haven't used it very much yet but you can make your own apps there from what little reading I have done there. One thing I noticed is that your route line is different colors depending on speed ranges. I thought that was kind of cool. 

Some great rides today, nice work everyone. 

I didn't ride but did a little more jogging/walking, I am still sore from starting to do it. I am walking around kind of like Frankenstein whenever I stand up.


----------



## Eribiste (13 Oct 2014)

Finally got off my backside yesterday and went for a good ride. A bit on the foggy side, but I did see the sun once!

I had a go at using the course feature on the Edge 200 too. It's a route I know, but I wanted to see how the device does it's guidance thing. I tried a couple of 'missed turns' to see how that bit works and it works very well, only allowing me to stray about thirty yards before bleating a warning. What a smashing little instrument for a modest price!

http://www.strava.com/activities/206577315


----------



## Stonechat (13 Oct 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Well done Bob, good ride there. Was it shockingly windy on the open sections? Some beautiful scenery that way, hope there weren't too many nutty NIMBYs with tacks this time.
> 
> Went out with my cycling bud after having a week with man flu, and still coughing a little. Like a true mate took it easy on me picking a slightly flatter route towards Leatherhead, and then onto Esher where we had cake and tea and cake (!) in a superb cycling cafe that has now become my favourite place in the world while riding a bike.
> 
> ...


Do let me know where the cycling cafe is


----------



## Stonechat (13 Oct 2014)

Just a bit more about my Sportive
I decided against more clothing, forecast said it would warm up a bit
I wanted to use best bib shorts as the padding was best, so used the leg warmers.wore a gklet so I could remove that. Howevrr temperature was cold with a north wind, and nothing was removed.
First main stretch was across the Avon valley towards Burley, had to pedal hard to keep warm. Ride the turning north into the wind. Yhispart was otherwise OK an the to feed stations at 32 and 55 miles where well stocked, an I felt good. There had been a few hills and these then increased. None of the hills is too bad, but the cumulative effect was tiring. One was over 7%, but managed to keep grinding on. On one of these hills, chain came off when chaning down chainring. Seemed a long way to the last fees station at 77 miles. Bike mechanic ther tweaked the gears.At this point only to hills and a straight run mostly with the wind.
Chain came off twice more, one with only 5 miles to go.
G
Fingers very greasy, and had nicked a finger so looked very messy.

Official ride time 7 h 48, but actual cycling was under 7 hr

Not too tired though


----------



## Trevor_P (13 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Just a bit more about my Sportive
> I decided against more clothing, forecast said it would warm up a bit
> I wanted to use best bib shorts as the padding was best, so used the leg warmers.wore a gklet so I could remove that. Howevrr temperature was cold with a north wind, and nothing was removed.
> First main stretch was across the Avon valley towards Burley, had to pedal hard to keep warm. Ride the turning north into the wind. Yhispart was otherwise OK an the to feed stations at 32 and 55 miles where well stocked, an I felt good. There had been a few hills and these then increased. None of the hills is too bad, but the cumulative effect was tiring. One was over 7%, but managed to keep grinding on. On one of these hills, chain came off when chaning down chainring. Seemed a long way to the last fees station at 77 miles. Bike mechanic ther tweaked the gears.At this point only to hills and a straight run mostly with the wind.
> ...


Strange, I had a chain off incident just after the second feed station on Saturday. Kept it on the small ring until the 77 mile station where the mechanic adjusted the high low setting for me. It was fine after that. Also like @Jhey My garmin wouldn't find Satellites at the start, so I lost a mile or so there. Were there many punctures on Sunday?


----------



## Stonechat (13 Oct 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Strange, I had a chain off incident just after the second feed station on Saturday. Kept it on the small ring until the 77 mile station where the mechanic adjusted the high low setting for me. It was fine after that. Also like @Jhey My garmin wouldn't find Satellites at the start, so I lost a mile or so there. Were there many punctures on Sunday?


Saw a few , but just randomly throughout, did not see any incidents


----------



## Stonechat (13 Oct 2014)

Jhey said:


> I done the New Forest 100 yesterday, Loved it apart from the 14% gradient climb, I wasn't expecting that lol, I thought I done it in a decent time tbh, I felt bad seeing how many people had punctures along the way, the last 10 miles tho I did find hard, my speed dropped to about 15.5 mph, tho I did get a Silver timing for finnishing in 6 hours & 55 mins, I did it with a mate but it shows I did it with two others but no Idea who they are lol. My Garmin didn't want to connect at the start either, I lost 3 miles on my GPS due to that, it took like 20 mins to connect, never had this issue before.
> 
> Found it so hard to sleep night before, I had an hour and a halfs sleep and had been awake since 1.30 am, I think it was all the excitement.
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## Trevor_P (13 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Saw a few , but just randomly throughout, did not see any incidents


There were plenty of randoms throughout on Saturday. But they were interspersed with groups of punctures, maybe half a dozen or so people within the space of a few hundred yards. Don't know the cause though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2014)

@SpokeyDokey I use elevation gain (in meters)/ascent time to work out and overall V.A.M. not sure it actually means anything.
Brytons site has an uphill distance, but like I said the R20 is naff at elevation and I don't think the Bryton is any better than strava for correcting it (well there isn't an option), just had a look at the segment to my mates house fro yesterday and one I did on the 500 last year, rwgps corrected is still more 50ft+, -30ft+ its a negative incline. over about 8.5 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2014)

@Trevor_P I am not going to say owt, though I sympathise with those that did have punctures.


----------



## Big_Dave (13 Oct 2014)

Road tested the wheel last night that I rebuilt on Saturday, I rechecked it this morning, just a little tweak here and there after the spokes bedded in on the ride, took a pic of my make shift feelers on the frame (I should have took pics of the wheel build really but forgot lol, basically did it the same way but without the tyre on) lined up with the wear indicator on the rim made pieces of gear cables and duct tape, a bit crude maybe, but didn't need a truing stand.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2014)

From the last 129 rides
Max, Avg & min temps, 
Avg headwind, tailwind, and the overall avg h-t (2nd column from the right) wind for a ride 




From this it shows a slightly higher tail wind from the max averages, but a very slight overall avg headwind on a ride.
The temps include wind chill.

Hope its clear enough, I still have a long way to go inputting the data, and making it usable in my reports, queries.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> From the last 129 rides
> Max, Avg & min temps,
> Avg headwind, tailwind, and the overall avg h-t (2nd column from the right) wind for a ride
> View attachment 58984
> ...


There's going to be the mother of all headwinds on my way home tonight! 22 miles of a very stiff northerly and at least 2/3rd of that is directly into it! 16 mph northerly and rain! Yuck


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2014)

This is the worst from current data





27/8/2014 at least it didn't rain.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Oct 2014)

Eribiste said:


> Finally got off my backside yesterday and went for a good ride. A bit on the foggy side, but I did see the sun once!
> 
> I had a go at using the course feature on the Edge 200 too. It's a route I know, but I wanted to see how the device does it's guidance thing. I tried a couple of 'missed turns' to see how that bit works and it works very well, only allowing me to stray about thirty yards before bleating a warning. What a smashing little instrument for a modest price!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/206577315



Only had mine a couple of months and it is a bonkers good value thing.

Locks on to satellites very very fast and is just so easy to use.

I am using Garmin Connect which is ok although I wish it had a more customisable approach to displaying stats. It looks a bit half-hearted tbh.

Not used the course feature tbh as I live in The Lakes and you would have to be a complete twonk to get lost up here.


----------



## Rustybucket (13 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Just put an order in for this delivery due in 2nd week of November excited much..
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/nam_en/2015/bikes/road/endurance-road/synapse-carbon/synapse-carbon-5-105



Just got my cycling plus delivered and I think they review this bike, gave it 5/5!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> There's going to be the mother of all headwinds on my way home tonight! 22 miles of a very stiff northerly and at least 2/3rd of that is directly into it! 16 mph northerly and rain! Yuck



I had a good headwind this morning, was my slowest commute for absolutely ages


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Road tested the wheel last night that I rebuilt on Saturday, I rechecked it this morning, just a little tweak here and there after the spokes bedded in on the ride, took a pic of my make shift feelers on the frame (I should have took pics of the wheel build really but forgot lol, basically did it the same way but without the tyre on) lined up with the wear indicator on the rim made pieces of gear cables and duct tape, a bit crude maybe, but didn't need a truing stand.
> View attachment 58979



I think I've got a Blue Peter badge that's about 50 years old in the attic.

If I ever find it I will send you it. 

Good effort btw!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Oct 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Just got my cycling plus delivered and I think they review this bike, gave it 5/5!



Tidy looking piece of kit too - I like both colourways.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had a good headwind this morning, was my slowest commute for absolutely ages


Sadly as normal I did not get it as a tailwind coming out and my speed was 'average'. My OH on the other hand will definitely be getting it as a tailwind tonight. We live due south of his work place!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Oct 2014)

If you don't hear from me again...









...please don't celebrate too hard! 

Of out into the wind and rain  waterproof leggings are at home


----------



## Learnincurve (13 Oct 2014)

Did 7.7 miles indoors and my foot was fine so I'm going to risk taking the bike out tomorrow.


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Oct 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> *Did 7.7 miles indoors* and my foot was fine so I'm going to risk taking the bike out tomorrow.



Blimey, thats some house you live in!


----------



## stevey (13 Oct 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Just got my cycling plus delivered and I think they review this bike, gave it 5/5!



I think for my budget for me personally i was very impressed with it spec wise i'll get my cycling + this sat and have a look


----------



## Harv (13 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If you don't hear from me again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best of luck. I don't envy you. Sounds like a real slog ahead of you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> Best of luck. I don't envy you. Sounds like a real slog ahead of you.


It was yuck! 15 mins longer than normal, repeat on Wednesday! Luckily I cycled out of the torrential rain and into lighter rain after the first hour but the headwind was not fun at all. My OH actually set out from work without his waterproof on at all because it was dry his way!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I was think of you when I came across this.
Also for those newbies that think head wind is _______ well I will let you put in the word you want




As you know I have been updating my database to include headwinds ect,as you can see the period from the 27/8-2/9 average head wind was 12mph but i didn't lose much overall (admittedly most are circular routes, but as we all know you never make it up with a tailwind)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2014)

Another chart, this to show that it rains on average one out of three days I ride.




Can't comment on 2012 as I don't really have full data for that year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2014)

Guess I have bored everyone


----------



## Big_Dave (13 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Guess I have bored everyone


It is a bit slow on here tonight


----------



## Learnincurve (13 Oct 2014)

Naw Nige, I suspect I'm not the only one who "gets" what you have been talking about now I have seen that last chart with the year data and have mentally filed it as "to read in the morning"


----------



## stevey (13 Oct 2014)

New season of the walking dead and Gotham


----------



## moo (14 Oct 2014)

I just got back from an interesting ride. The road was flooded and a bit deeper than expected. I lost sight of the front wheel for a good 10 seconds and was preparing to swim. Need to pack a snorkel methinks


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Guess I have bored everyone


Yyyyaaaaaawwwwwwnnnnnnnnn 

Afraid most of it goes over my head Nigel. Lol.

Brrr, only around two or three degrees again. I am struggling making myself go out already and we are still only in October. Think the mornings it is going to be so cold I would be better walking the dog first then going out once it warms up slightly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

@Mo1959 I don't get moving till I have had at least 4 cups of coffee, mind you as you know thats as much my meds as anything, or is it old age creeping in.


----------



## Harv (14 Oct 2014)

Nige would make an excellent Maths teacher. All these stats are mind blowing. I really dont understand them. 

I thought I was a bit of a stats geek but I only really look at speed, elevation, heart rate.


----------



## stevey (14 Oct 2014)

I am the same as Mo it's just numbers but on the other hand it's what Nigel likes to analyze so fair play


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

@stevey 
I just like messing with databases, not very good at it really, pretty basic stuff in terms of formulas ect, the cycling data actually gives me something to work with, it takes me about 5 mins a ride to enter all the data, from bryton, rwgps, GTC and sporttracks, though sometimes I do the weather in batches as sporttracks takes a little longer to start up.
@Harv I was pretty naff at school, just 5 o'levels English wasn't one of them as you can probably tell from my posts 

The most difficult bit on the database was getting to display rolling periods, its not perfect as if I take a week off it totally misses that period.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 I don't get moving till I have had at least 4 cups of coffee, mind you as you know thats as much my meds as anything, or is it old age creeping in.


blame it on the meds, it will make you feel much better. 


Mo1959 said:


> Yyyyaaaaaawwwwwwnnnnnnnnn
> 
> Afraid most of it goes over my head Nigel. Lol.
> 
> Brrr, only around two or three degrees again. I am struggling making myself go out already and we are still only in October. Think the mornings it is going to be so cold I would be better walking the dog first then going out once it warms up slightly.



total opposite here this morning, Mo. It rained all night not stopping until 5am and is rather warm...apparently it is double figures here already 

right time to recap last week's Spanish - got to earn that NUS card


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

It rained here all day yesterday, all night and still raining this morning

I do like to see @Nigelnaturist stats and all the details he put in them


----------



## Stonechat (14 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> It rained here all day yesterday, all night and still raining this morning
> 
> I do like to see @Nigelnaturist stats and all the details he put in them


Yes it gives me ideas on what stat I could be using

I discovered another useful tool the other day called Stravaplus
If you use Chrome as your browser, it adds some extra Stats
One of them is toughness factor


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> I am the same as Mo it's just numbers but on the other hand it's what Nigel likes to analyze so fair play


Yep......each to their own. I hated maths at school and still have no interest I'm afraid. I just ride how I feel, not really caring about gearing, cadence, etc.

Well, didn't feel too cold once I got going this morning and managed the longest run since my lay off. Just over 32 miles. Means the challenge is complete and while I would love to buy the t-shirt, it works out at around £37 including postage for a cotton t-shirt so doubt I will bother.

Probably have a day off tomorrow, partly because I could do with one and also Dad has an opticians appointment where he has to have the drops that you are not supposed to drive after so I will take him to that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep......each to their own. I hated maths at school and still have no interest I'm afraid. I just ride how I feel, not really caring about gearing, cadence, etc.
> 
> *Well, didn't feel too cold once I got going this morning and managed the longest run since my lay off. Just over 32 miles. Means the challenge is complete and while I would love to buy the t-shirt, it works out at around £37 including postage for a cotton t-shirt so doubt I will bother.*
> 
> Probably have a day off tomorrow, partly because I could do with one and also Dad has an opticians appointment where he has to have the drops that you are not supposed to drive after so I will take him to that.


its the same with all the stuff from strava.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Yes it gives me ideas on what stat I could be using
> 
> I discovered another useful tool the other day called Stravaplus
> If you use Chrome as your browser, it adds some extra Stats
> One of them is toughness factor


Its ok pointing it out, a link might help.  because for the life of me I can't find it.

Found it.
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stravaplus-developer-prev/dhiaggccakkgdfcadnklkbljcgicpckn


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

@Stonechat love that
My last ride.






Is that the same toughness factor as on the premium version.

Edit
It shows others stats as well


----------



## Torvi (14 Oct 2014)

my first spd pedals... they feel weird to ride in them. Im glad ive got ones with flat side too, it already came in handy trying to maneuver in traffic i took one feet out and put on flat side for safety


----------



## Studley (14 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn I was think of you when I came across this.
> Also for those newbies that think head wind is _______ well I will let you put in the word you want
> View attachment 59019
> 
> As you know I have been updating my database to include headwinds ect,as you can see the period from the 27/8-2/9 average head wind was 12mph but i didn't lose much overall (admittedly most are circular routes, but as we all know you never make it up with a tailwind)


 
Totally meaningless to a noob like me tbh.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> my first spd pedals... they feel weird to ride in them. Im glad ive got ones with flat side too, it already came in handy trying to maneuver in traffic i took one feet out and put on flat side for safety


@Torvi you will get use to them.
@Studley the one you are referring to, shows how your average speed into headwinds isn't effected to much overall as the tailwind help make up for it, though on any particular ride it may, like @SatNavSaysStraightOn had the misfortune to ride in last night.
Here is something interesting, so far on average August is the wettest month I ride in, and Feb and April the driest. 
Bear in mind I started mid year so Jan-Jun is only two years data (as is Nov-Dec), but the average is for the days ridden, I am trying to get a month count, but I think I need to go back a query and insert a month total query. So much for April showers.


----------



## Studley (14 Oct 2014)

I think you forget what's it's like being a complete noob Nigel. A 4-5 mile ride into a headwind would completely exhaust my legs and that makes a HUGE difference to my average speed on the return journey.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

@Studley I don't, I remember to well, I remember screaming at the f'*** wind one Aug. I never said it was easy I was just saying over time it doesn't make much difference to you overall avg sp. 
I have been out where the wind has knocked off over 6mph on a particle stretch of road and that was on a flat road, in fact of most things I remember about riding, is some of the rides in the wind. not so much the rain, but wind it gives you an achievement when you have completed it knowing you did it, rain well you just get wet.
This last Aug was bad weather wise (mind you from my records it always seems to be), so of the strongest winds I have been out in for a while.
Tips for riding in the wind, don't fight it, use a couple of gears lower than you think and just spin, to some extent your speed is not the important thing the ability to keep going is, so having chosen a lower gear just spin and work your way steadily through, try and keep low out of the wind, use hedgerows and buildings for some shelter, ignore all that if I am teaching you to suck eggs so to speak.


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Yes it gives me ideas on what stat I could be using
> 
> I discovered another useful tool the other day called Stravaplus
> If you use Chrome as your browser, it adds some extra Stats
> One of them is toughness factor


Have got a link to it


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Have got a link to it


If you go back a page Dave, Nigel put a link in one of his posts.


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> If you go back a page Dave, Nigel put a link in one of his posts.


thanks, must have missed that post


----------



## Stonechat (14 Oct 2014)

Studley said:


> I think you forget what's it's like being a complete noob Nigel. A 4-5 mile ride into a headwind would completely exhaust my legs and that makes a HUGE difference to my average speed on the return journey.


I was liable to see my speed was down, and so push harder, and consequently overdo it
Now I pace myself better and often go onto the drops to be a little more aero


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat love that
> My last ride.
> 
> *Is that the same toughness factor as on the premium version*.
> ...


Pretty much, stravaplus said 100 on my ride and premium says 93


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

How cool is that stravaplus!!!  Thanks for the link Nigel


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2014)

Anyone else find that they can't seem to get warm after exercising in the cold? Still freezing even with 3 layers on. Hopefully a brisk 4 mile walk with the dog will warm me up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

@Big_Dave yea I did a little reading, I was looking to see how it compared with my difficulty score, but mine is based on terrain. Thank @Stonechat for it really.
@Mo1959 not usually, bigger problem with cold feet whilst on the computer.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Big_Dave yea I did a little reading, I was looking to see how it compared with my difficulty score, but mine is based on terrain. Thank @Stonechat for it really.
> @Mo1959 not usually, *bigger problem with cold feet whilst on the computer*.


I have found the ideal solution for that. take your socks off and put your feet on a warm wheatbag... it stays warm for ages and so do your feet! (socks just act as insulators against the warmth or at least my woollen ones do!


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

Thanks @Stonechat, If you want to quickly toggle between metric and imperial units on strava there is a chrome extension for that https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/strava-enhancement-suite/egelalffpmicecakegglddmhlbdiemlg


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

@Big_Dave its those crank revolutions that get me


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

me too didn't half make me giggle


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

I guess its find the Chrome Strava add on day
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/strava-rank/mfihgfbbiipnjipajiaojofohmbnedhk
This add's % rank on segments.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> me too didn't half make me giggle


You get an image in your head of a little person counting the revolutions.


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You get an image in your head of a little person counting the revolutions.


 I didn't but I do now , you can now add it to your database How about how many heartbeats per crank rpm average


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I didn't but I do now , you can now add it to your database How about how many heartbeats per crank rpm average


come on, surely you can come up with something more obscure than that.... how about seeing if crank revolutions vary according to daytime temperature 
anyone any other ideas for @Nigelnaturist to measure?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

I can work out a rough number of rpm from time riding, but it won't factor in idle time ( and I am not going through two years of data just to add that )
However from what I can see from my records this is the toughest single ride I have done.






http://www.strava.com/activities/76702791

Well I just added a total crank rotation field and for the above ride its 12368


----------



## Torvi (14 Oct 2014)

just came back from a hilly ride with mate from club, we did 29 miles in 2:12 hour it was supposed to make me thrashed because i hate uphills, came to finish point first. :P


----------



## Learnincurve (14 Oct 2014)

Did my first deliberate ride in the rain today, was fine rain that was being thrown around by the wind in sheets and it was awesome. The full waterproofs helped.


----------



## Studley (14 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Studley I don't, I remember to well, I remember screaming at the f'*** wind one Aug. I never said it was easy I was just saying over time it doesn't make much difference to you overall avg sp.
> I have been out where the wind has knocked off over 6mph on a particle stretch of road and that was on a flat road, in fact of most things I remember about riding, is some of the rides in the wind. not so much the rain, but wind it gives you an achievement when you have completed it knowing you did it, rain well you just get wet.
> This last Aug was bad weather wise (mind you from my records it always seems to be), so of the strongest winds I have been out in for a while.
> Tips for riding in the wind, don't fight it, use a couple of gears lower than you think and just spin, to some extent your speed is not the important thing the ability to keep going is, so having chosen a lower gear just spin and work your way steadily through, try and keep low out of the wind, use hedgerows and buildings for some shelter, ignore all that if I am teaching you to suck eggs so to speak.


 
My average speed was 8.6mph so knocking off 6mph with a headwind leaves me travelling at 2.6mph. how do I spin my way out of that then ? And where do I get my sense of achievement from doing this ?
My point being that all this spreadsheet twaddle justs de-motivates me and leads me to think I'll never be as good at cycling as you are. I thought the point of this thread was, and I quote the OP.... _for us complete noobs to have a thread where we can be brutally honest about our pitiful distances and average speeds and support each other to get fitter._

I'm not gonna read this thread any more, tried to read it for the past few weeks but it just seems to have lost it's point totally. More like studying for a BSc in accountancy than reading about newbies progress. Oh, and spreadsheets are reeeeeeeeeeeally boring.


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> Did my first deliberate ride in the rain today, was fine rain that was being thrown around by the wind in sheets and it was awesome. The full waterproofs helped.


Well done H!!


----------



## Torvi (14 Oct 2014)

Studley said:


> My average speed was 8.6mph so knocking off 6mph with a headwind leaves me travelling at 2.6mph. how do I spin my way out of that then ? And where do I get my sense of achievement from doing this ?
> My point being that all this spreadsheet twaddle justs de-motivates me and leads me to think I'll never be as good at cycling as you are. I thought the point of this thread was, and I quote the OP.... _for us complete noobs to have a thread where we can be brutally honest about our pitiful distances and average speeds and support each other to get fitter._
> 
> I'm not gonna read this thread any more, tried to read it for the past few weeks but it just seems to have lost it's point totally. More like studying for a BSc in accountancy than reading about newbies progress. Oh, and spreadsheets are reeeeeeeeeeeally boring.



Honestly I dont see a point why are you raging, guy get a nice achievements on his way done and good job to him this thread surely gone abit offtopic but there are still newbies (like me) that contribute here, i also dont like those spreads but instead of pointing them out "hey you are not a newbie anymore fuk off from this thread" i will rather say congratulations and keep working on myself. (*Mod Edit*: content deleted)

Back to topic, as im getting closer to do my first century ride (in 2 weeks gonna go 52 miles) i have to ask you guys, any tips for me? the route gonna be very hilly, all in all 2742 ft gain and im quite afraid of doing hills, my mates says im very good at climbing i do climb at around 10-12mph i can sprint some uphills at 14mph~ did it today on short high gradient one but im rly afraid that i might fail the 52 mile route. This week intensive training, today did 29 miles, friday 12 miles and saturday 35 probably. Next tuesday im going to do 40 mile route friday 12 and saturday is 52...


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

Studley said:


> My average speed was 8.6mph so knocking off 6mph with a headwind leaves me travelling at 2.6mph. how do I spin my way out of that then ? And where do I get my sense of achievement from doing this ?
> My point being that all this spreadsheet twaddle justs de-motivates me and leads me to think I'll never be as good at cycling as you are. I thought the point of this thread was, and I quote the OP.... _for us complete noobs to have a thread where we can be brutally honest about our pitiful distances and average speeds and support each other to get fitter._
> 
> I'm not gonna read this thread any more, tried to read it for the past few weeks but it just seems to have lost it's point totally. More like studying for a BSc in accountancy than reading about newbies progress. Oh, and spreadsheets are reeeeeeeeeeeally boring.



I'm a long time mtb'er my bike is the higher end spec which took me a lot of years worth of upgrades to get it like that, however, I am slow on it 8mph just over, newbies fly past me and I see them snigger as they go past, I don't let it bother me, I enjoy the scenery, this year I started road cycling my av speed is 12.5 mph and I get old guys in their 70's coming past me, I can say I am probably the slowest serious cyclist I have ever know, I very rarely ever get the chance to over take a cyclist unless they have a puncture, so what, I'm out there doing what I love doing, I keep achieving personal records on strava and that boosts me.


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> Honestly I dont see a point why are you raging, guy get a nice achievements on his way done and good job to him this thread surely gone abit offtopic but there are still newbies (like me) that contribute here, i also dont like those spreads but instead of pointing them out "hey you are not a newbie anymore *** off from this thread" i will rather say congratulations and keep working on myself. Instead of begin a dick maybe you should work harder, no work no results no pain no gain.
> 
> Back to topic, as im getting closer to do my first century ride (in 2 weeks gonna go 52 miles) i have to ask you guys, any tips for me? the route gonna be very hilly, all in all 2742 ft gain and im quite afraid of doing hills, my mates says im very good at climbing i do climb at around 10-12mph i can sprint some uphills at 14mph~ did it today on short high gradient one but im rly afraid that i might fail the 52 mile route. This week intensive training, today did 29 miles, friday 12 miles and saturday 35 probably. Next tuesday im going to do 40 mile route friday 12 and saturday is 52...


My tip is just go at your bodies natural pace, don't over do it too much, 50 miles and 2750ft climbs is my usual 50 miler, I stop half way for a cob, takes me about 4 hrs, take it easy and you will easily do it


----------



## stevey (14 Oct 2014)

Around here we have super duper speed merchants with super duper carbon race machines who fly past me when i am out and about with the latest colour coordinated kit namely rapha.

Do i give 2 hoots not one bit i go at my pace, yes i like to try and keep up a decent pace sometimes & push uphills to get the heart pumping but overall i am out enjoing it and loving the fresh air.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 I don't get moving till I have had at least 4 cups of coffee, mind you as you know thats as much my meds as anything, or is it old age creeping in.



If it's any consolation I have to get up about an hour earlier these days if I am due to do anything that involves more than sitting on a sofa watching the world go by.


----------



## Torvi (14 Oct 2014)

thing is my buddies are slower than me and if i go at their pace it makes it much harder for me, ive tried to climb with my mate on my back and it was so much harder to climb slower than to climb at my own pace


----------



## stevey (14 Oct 2014)

I would also like too add that although i dont know consider myself a Newbie i still stick around this thread as its nice to see new people coming in and seeing how they progress over time i.e with there fitness,how fast they get over time & most importantly when they upgrade there bike to N+1


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Oct 2014)

Studley said:


> My average speed was 8.6mph so knocking off 6mph with a headwind leaves me travelling at 2.6mph. how do I spin my way out of that then ? And where do I get my sense of achievement from doing this ?
> My point being that all this spreadsheet twaddle justs de-motivates me and leads me to think I'll never be as good at cycling as you are. I thought the point of this thread was, and I quote the OP.... _for us complete noobs to have a thread where we can be brutally honest about our pitiful distances and average speeds and support each other to get fitter._
> 
> I'm not gonna read this thread any more, tried to read it for the past few weeks but it just seems to have lost it's point totally. More like studying for a BSc in accountancy than reading about newbies progress. Oh, and spreadsheets are reeeeeeeeeeeally boring.



Crikey - chill out; life's too short.

This is actually a really good thread and if you stick with it it's great as a) you get to 'know' people in the same boat as you, b) it can give you a lift when you are feeling off the pace and c) it is really, really friendly.

As in all facets of life different people have different takes on things and this thread is like that - we have a common purpose but we all do it differently and we all talk about it differently.

Personally I like the stat's I also like the Strava links, the good news, the bad news (not that I really like to hear it but you know what I mean), all the little anecdotes, all the whinging and whining etc etc. It's a nice mix and balance.

It's also a non-prescriptive thread - it meanders a bit for sure and I find that really interesting.

Why don't you persist with the thread and see if you can add your 'take' to it?


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

I think @Nigelnaturist is the Jedi master of stats and gearing, he is a very knowledgeable guy and a great asset to this forum, he's always the first to offer help and advice if newbies are struggling, yes his stats maybe way over some peoples heads, but for people who do understand them they are great, I for one enjoy reading his posts, unfortunately you can't please everyone all of the time. in general as @SpokeyDokey says, I find this thread interesting in it's variety and probably is the best thread on the whole forum.


----------



## Harv (14 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat
> Is that the same toughness factor as on the premium version.
> 
> Edit
> It shows others stats as well



It's a different number. I'm on a Premium trial. I have a "suffer score" of 89 on one ride and it shows a toughness score of 25.

On another ride I have a suffer score of 25 and it has a toughness score of 15.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> I would also like too add that although i dont know consider myself a Newbie i still stick around this thread as its nice to see new people coming in and seeing how they progress over time i.e with there fitness,how fast they get over time & most importantly when they upgrade there bike to N+1


Wll even though I have done 100 miles I will still be a newby for at least another year, and obviously nice to keep in touch with all you here


----------



## Stonechat (14 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> It's a different number. I'm on a Premium trial. I have a "suffer score" of 89 on one ride and it shows a toughness score of 25.
> 
> On another ride I have a suffer score of 25 and it has a toughness score of 15.


New Forest Sportive had a toughness score of 473!!
A typical 34 mile ride was 118


----------



## Effyb4 (14 Oct 2014)

I really enjoy this thread. I know that I don't do the same amount of miles or go the speed some people do, but I really appreciate their support and help. This really is a very friendly thread. I still class myself as a beginner (riding since December 2013).


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I really enjoy this thread. I know that I don't do the same amount of miles or go the speed some people do, but I really appreciate their support and help. This really is a very friendly thread. I still class myself as a beginner (riding since December 2013).


Compared to some racing whippets I see zooming around here, I definitely still feel like a beginner too! Could definitely do with a few more ladies in here though so c,mon Brian and Steve, get your better halves in here too


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Oct 2014)

(*Mod Edit*: quoted post removed)

Strange answer. I'll not argue with you, we don't do arguing here.

You've made your point. You don't think much of this thread and have said you don't want to be here so hey....good luck with the other threads on CC and all the best for your cycling in the future.


----------



## morrisman (14 Oct 2014)

You can tell Autumn is here, wet leaves, conker debris, wet ironwork, rivers of diesel, so it's helmet time of year. Added bonus, it keeps my head warm and rain out of my eyes.


----------



## worldie (14 Oct 2014)

Done my first 50mile ride at the weekend in just under 3 1/2 hours, now got the man flu for not having good enough waterproofs on!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2014)

morrisman said:


> You can tell Autumn is here, wet leaves, conker debris, wet ironwork, rivers of diesel, so it's helmet time of year. Added bonus, it keeps my head warm and rain out of my eyes.


I was riding along the other morning and something bounced of my helmet. Think it was either an acorn or one of these beech nuts. Gave it quite a rattle. Lol


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I was riding along the other morning and something bounced of my helmet. Think it was either an acorn or one of these beech nuts. Gave it quite a rattle. Lol



I know I live in the countryside but I'm not good on stuff like trees and nuts.

Are Beech nuts the little brown ones about 2cm long?

I rode down a lane the other day and there were literally thousands of them on the tarmac - sounded really good riding through them although they were a bit slippery.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I know I live in the countryside but I'm not good on stuff like trees and nuts.
> 
> Are Beech nuts the little brown ones about 2cm long?
> 
> I rode down a lane the other day and there were literally thousands of them on the tarmac - sounded really good riding through them although they were a bit slippery.


Yep, at least that's what I think they are. 

Well, my Dad doesn't have to go to the optician tomorrow after all so I think I might get a wee cycle in the morning. Weather is still looking ok if a bit chilly, whereas Thursday is looking breezier so maybe better take the chance while it's decent.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, at least that's what I think they are.
> 
> Well, my Dad doesn't have to go to the optician tomorrow after all so I think I might get a wee cycle in the morning. Weather is still looking ok if a bit chilly, whereas Thursday is looking breezier so maybe better take the chance while it's decent.



Yes - just found a picture of them. You learn something every day!


----------



## Trevor_P (14 Oct 2014)

*Mod Edit: *deleted content
...@Mo1959 I got hit on the head by a Chestnut the other day whilst cycling through local woods. Quite a shock and something else to be wary of.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

Studley said:


> My average speed was 8.6mph so knocking off 6mph with a headwind leaves me travelling at 2.6mph. how do I spin my way out of that then ? And where do I get my sense of achievement from doing this ?
> My point being that all this spreadsheet twaddle justs de-motivates me and leads me to think I'll never be as good at cycling as you are. I thought the point of this thread was, and I quote the OP.... _for us complete noobs to have a thread where we can be brutally honest about our pitiful distances and average speeds and support each other to get fitter._
> 
> I'm not gonna read this thread any more, tried to read it for the past few weeks but it just seems to have lost it's point totally. More like studying for a BSc in accountancy than reading about newbies progress. Oh, and spreadsheets are reeeeeeeeeeeally boring.


Its ok, I wont post any more in here.
Just as well I use a database then


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its ok, I wont post any more in here.
> Just as well I use a database then


Don't you dare disappear again! If you let someone who has only been on the forum for 3 weeks put you off posting, I will be most disappointed Nigel. We need your input, even if some numpties like me don't actually understand some of it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't you dare disappear again! If you let someone who has only been on the forum for 3 weeks put you off posting, I will be most disappointed Nigel. We need your input, even if some numpties like me don't actually understand some of it.


@Nigelnaturist Ditto on the not disappearing... and ditto on some of the not understanding it - most of it I can follow and I do find it interesting even if I am not really qualified as a newbie! though with ride times I have been having recently, most of the newbies here are sooooo much faster than me! (now did I upload my figures for today? hummmm)

Edit: 86% completed, yep I think I did... might just make 10,000km for this year after all...


----------



## Trevor_P (14 Oct 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Another vote of confidence. I might not comment on all your ramblings, but they are interesting and show just how far it's possible to go with stats if you're that way inclined. Keep it up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Oct 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> @Nigelnaturist Another vote of confidence. I might not comment on all your ramblings, but they are interesting and show just how far it's possible to go with stats if you're that way inclined. Keep it up.



Agreed!

Nigel - you are a really helpful guy and I like looking at your stat's - they are amazingly detailed!


----------



## stevey (14 Oct 2014)

Dont you dare go @Nigelnaturist


----------



## Learnincurve (14 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> .. and I get old guys in their 70's coming past me...



Time trial champions get those old guys zipping past them. Never, Ever, try and keep up with them because you will end up broken and curled up on the floor in a ball next to your bike and they won't even have noticed you were there at all.


----------



## Learnincurve (14 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I was riding along the other morning and something bounced of my helmet. Think it was either an acorn or one of these beech nuts. Gave it quite a rattle. Lol



I was sheltering under a tree from the rain the other day while on foot and kept feeling bonks on my head and arms, thought it was large splotters of rain and ignored them until a load of them came down on top of me at once and I realised they were bloody conkers.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

@Studley if my post came across as condescending I am sorry, it wasn't meant to be, I also thought my comment might be helpful, as for losing 6mph off 8.5mph its unlikely as its relative I lost about 40% in speed which is likely to mean you may have been down at 5.1 mph, I could pull up the data for the ride but I shan't.

Thanks for the support guys, but he has a point, and I have been over it a few times.


----------



## arch684 (14 Oct 2014)

all those gear calculations of yours are great it's just sometimes my legs don't want to play


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2014)

Studley said:


> My average speed was 8.6mph so knocking off 6mph with a headwind leaves me travelling at 2.6mph. how do I spin my way out of that then ? And where do I get my sense of achievement from doing this ?
> My point being that all this spreadsheet twaddle justs de-motivates me and leads me to think I'll never be as good at cycling as you are. I thought the point of this thread was, and I quote the OP.... _for us complete noobs to have a thread where we can be brutally honest about our pitiful distances and average speeds and support each other to get fitter._
> 
> I'm not gonna read this thread any more, tried to read it for the past few weeks but it just seems to have lost it's point totally. More like studying for a BSc in accountancy than reading about newbies progress. Oh, and spreadsheets are reeeeeeeeeeeally boring.




This thread caters for everyone, no matter how bad you are or think you are and I'm talking about me not you or anyone else, and we support everyone on here. Maybe you should take advise that is given, and not take yourself seriously. If you are a beginner, things are going to be difficult. It takes time to buld up speed and distance. As I have said before, just enjoy the ride, forget distance, speed and anything else. We need people like @Mo1959 and @Nigelnaturist ... lighten up a bit please. You should listen to me and my pitiful rides. No one here laughs or takes the mick. We need you here Nigel.


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

@Nigelnaturist lets have a "nigelnaturist's stats thread" in the beginners section then they will be all grouped togetheredit pinned of course


----------



## RWright (14 Oct 2014)

Nigel, I don't see how your post could come across as condescending. I feel like you are posting on topics this thread is about. It may be quite detailed for some but nobody is forced to read anything here. I found and still find your post very useful. Studley is just starting out and it is tough, I think all of us went thru it, even though some of the younger riders are starting out with much faster speeds and greater distances than I did, which I think is great , wish I had started sooner.
I think Studley will find all different levels of newbies here and most all of them willing to offer any help and encouragement they can. Just hang with it Studley...if you are still reading the thread.....you will start to feel better as you get more fit and used to riding, your speeds and distances should also improve.

Mo, last winter the cold was much harder on me, I think because of losing some weight and taking aspirin and amlodipine. I found a good way of warming my hands and legs was to take my sleeping cat off the warm sound system receiver and use him as a hand and leg warmer. 

The weather here is a little crazy right now with a cool front coming in tonight. It is also a running day. I might try to also get a short ride in as well.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Oct 2014)

Will try a short ride before my weekly trip to Chertsey

I am best at the birds as I did birdwatching for years (often by bike back in the 90s)
Did not see much in the New Forest but heard a couple of woodlarks singing (wrong time of year really for singing)


----------



## Stonechat (14 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't you dare disappear again! If you let someone who has only been on the forum for 3 weeks put you off posting, I will be most disappointed Nigel. We need your input, even if some numpties like me don't actually understand some of it.


Yes hear hear, you make this thread more interesting stats and all!


----------



## Eribiste (14 Oct 2014)

This morning's ride in to work was against a stiff breeze and turned out to be correspondingly slow, but on the home run, the wind had dropped nicely. For some un known reason I got into the groove a bit and broke 45 minutes for the 13 mile journey for the first time!

Can't claim beginner's progress, but it's progress nevertheless.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2014)

arch684 said:


> all those gear calculations of yours are great it's just sometimes my legs don't want to play


What makes you think mine do, the first 10 miles, could I heck get going,
@Eribiste nice one, I on the other hand seem to be going backwards.


----------



## arch684 (14 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What makes you think mine do, the first 10 miles, could I heck get going,
> @Eribiste nice one, I on the other hand seem to be going backwards.


nigel I have been cycling for more years than I want to remember but I have learned more about gear calculations from you in the last few months than I ever thought possible but my legs don't like you very much


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Oct 2014)

Hey up, split thread now. Admin it should be called "show us your newbie progress pt2.. the return of the stats"


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2014)

I haven't really been following the original thread because it was too big for me to keep up with, but I just noticed that it had been locked and wondered what was going on so I've popped in to check!

I did think about joining in the original thread after my 8 months off the bike turned me into a 're-newbie', but the truth is that I got back into my cycling much quicker than I got into it in the first place in 1989 so I was not a re-newbie for long.

Keep up the good work, and if you are ever in my area when I am doing one of my forum rides (or one of the local audax events), come and join in if you feel ready for it!


----------



## RWright (15 Oct 2014)

I got in a little walk/run this evening, nice short chat with the neighbors while doing it. I then took out the bike for a spin. I saw a guy that was pulled over in his truck about a mile out, he was under the hood working on it. I rode up and asked if he needed any help (trying to keep up good biker public relations ). He smiled and said yeah, if you have a 9/16 wrench. I told him I would be back in a few minutes. So back home to get a couple of wrenches then back to the stranded motorist. He had his new belt on his truck in just a few minutes. He had a spare belt with him and told me he was normally well prepared but had left his 9/16 at home. 

I then continued for a windy ride with wrenches clanging in my pants pocket. I started out with the wind and was going up some inclines at 19 mph, about 4 mph more than normal. The next five miles or so were great, they now have the bridges almost completed enough that I wont have to either stop and get off and push across or coast across. I was aware the ride back in toward home was going to be a little rough so I just dropped to the small ring and spun home in lower gears enjoying the breeze.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't really been following the original thread because it was too big for me to keep up with, but I just noticed that it had been locked and wondered what was going on so I've popped in to check!
> 
> I did think about joining in the original thread after my 8 months off the bike turned me into a 're-newbie', but the truth is that I got back into my cycling much quicker than I got into it in the first place in 1989 so I was not a re-newbie for long.
> 
> Keep up the good work, and if you are ever in my area when I am doing one of my forum rides (or one of the local audax events), come and join in if you feel ready for it!


Colin, there are a few of us not really quite newbies anymore but it has just been such a great, friendly thread that we have all kept participating and keeping in touch, albeit it virtually........and I for one certainly don't exactly feel like an expert yet! 

Can't decide what to do this morning. Another reasonable distance at a gentle pace or a short, sharp blast (well for me anyway ) to try and get a bit of speed back in the legs. It's still so dark out there. I am missing the lovely light mornings already.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Oct 2014)

Raining now hope it will clear up later


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Raining now hope it will clear up later


I have the reverse... headwind on the way out (parents' commute again) and then the wash & blow dry on the way home... (or it is the WWW on the way home... warm, wet & windy) but with any luck the wind may just be more in my favour today... only a 6mph headwind on the way out and a 12mph easterly (side wind for most of the way, but with some tail in it!) on the way home, if the forecast is to be believed...


----------



## Torvi (15 Oct 2014)

wow a nice wipe and we scored thousand of pages, well hopefully we can double it now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> wow a nice wipe and we scored thousand of pages, well hopefully we can double it now


you haven't escaped that easily... 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-newbie-progress-4-sep-2012-4-oct-2014.110413/


----------



## Torvi (15 Oct 2014)

did i tried to escape? bah im hard training now for wiggle circuit breaker


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2014)

Well, just did one of my short loops this morning at just over 13 miles. Tried to do it a bit quicker since I wasn't going so far. As usual Strava knocked .1 off and gave me 15.5mph. Not hugely impressive given it was pretty flat, but getting there.
http://app.strava.com/activities/207526398


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, just did one of my short loops this morning at just over 13 miles. Tried to do it a bit quicker since I wasn't going so far. As usual Strava knocked .1 off and gave me 15.5mph. Not hugely impressive given it was pretty flat, but getting there.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/207526398



Much faster than me this morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't really been following the original thread because it was too big for me to keep up with, *but I just noticed that it had been locked and wondered what was going on so I've popped in to check*!
> 
> I did think about joining in the original thread after my 8 months off the bike turned me into a 're-newbie', but the truth is that I got back into my cycling much quicker than I got into it in the first place in 1989 so I was not a re-newbie for long.
> 
> Keep up the good work, and if you are ever in my area when I am doing one of my forum rides (or one of the local audax events), come and join in if you feel ready for it!




Looks like Nigel has overloaded the board with his graphs


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looks like Nigel has overloaded the board with his graphs




I'm still trying to work out the very first one... is there many more after that?


----------



## Big_Dave (15 Oct 2014)

I've done a couple of night rides now, I do find it tougher than riding in the morning/lunch time, maybe because I've been on the go and a little more tired by the end of the day, my average speed is also a little slower @11mph, which I think I am more cautious and considerably slower on the downhills due to visibility issues on unlit country roads, although I still enjoy it.
On last nights ride we came across an "old guy" who just fell over backwards, we thought he had dropped dead to start with, I went over to him and he was breathing, and did start coming round, speech slurred and a bottle fell out his coat so clearly participle, a motorist pulled up and recognised the guy, I couldn't believe it that I knew him when I heard his name and he was actually younger than myself (44), he looked like he was in his 60's, he is an alcoholic and looked like a tramp, kinda felt sorry for him but at the same time no sympathy as it's self inflicted which for me who has lived (ex mrs) with an alcoholic made my blood boil, my ex is the main reason I am T Total because of the aggro it caused. Rest of the ride was pretty uneventful  apart from some dense fog and mist, 
Right then on that note, it's more coffee/caffeine doping time


----------



## Ootini (15 Oct 2014)

I've had to ditch RideWithGPS, MapMyRide and Strava as my cr@ppy phone's GPS antenna / drivers have just given up the ghost. It has no idea where I am, I often find myself in the middle of the Irish sea mid ride according to the phone.

So, consider this a manual entry. Recently I've been sticking to a 15-17 mile route with a few inclines, but this weekend a friend and I headed down the coast and cracked in 37 miles with an avg speed of 14 mph. My longest route to date! From a cardio perspective I felt fine at the end of the ride but my legs were shot to bits. I'd stop for a minute, and they'd feel fine again, but after 30 seconds or so of riding on the flat it felt like I was on a monster hill. So I think this is purely down to physical strength in my legs. But as they say, onwards and upwards! This weekend, the rides get longer!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I'm still trying to work out the very first one... is there many more after that?


Just a few ... But they do make for interesting reading when you have the time... 



Ok I did stats as part of my degree... Sorry...


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Oct 2014)

Glad to get out there this morning as I'm finding the turbo a bit monotonous.

http://www.strava.com/activities/207553049


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Glad to get out there this morning as I'm finding the turbo a bit monotonous.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/207553049


Thought you might! Can't beat the fresh air.


----------



## puffinbilly (15 Oct 2014)

Not being on here for a while - over the past week or so I've done very little cycling - work and looking after elderly parents taking up vast amounts of time. I'm still using a hybrid since the road bike is marooned 90 miles away and I cannot find the time to go and pick it up.

A couple of bits of advice would be most welcome - I had a puncture on Friday night and ever since have struggled to get the tyre back on - managed it a couple of times but the force had punctured the inner tubes each time. The tyre is a Kenda Kwest 28c on a Carrera Gryphon. After having numerous punctures over the last 5 months or so I am pretty adept at changing them over but this really has me stumped. I've been into Halfords and they will take a look at it, but I'm reluctant to have it put back on if it's going to be almost impossible to fix myself while out on a longer run in the country. At present I'm running a lightweight 700 23 on the back but I don't think this will offer much protection over the winter. Any advice gratefully received.
The other piece of advice I'm looking for is - I have another hybrid with disc brakes but the wheel is shattered and I need a new wheel - can I just buy any wheel and fit the disc brake or does it need to be disc specific?


----------



## stevey (15 Oct 2014)

There is only so much job hunting you can do when the call to get out is sooooo strong short but got my heart pumping

http://www.strava.com/activities/207576847


----------



## Stonechat (15 Oct 2014)

Just a gentle spin this morning
http://www.strava.com/activities/207584573


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> There is only so much job hunting you can do when the call to get out is sooooo strong short but got my heart pumping
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/207576847


Know that feeling well. Spent most of last week, it was it the week before, up dating my cv which was 10 years or of date! 1 job and 1 aborted world tour! Was tearing my hair out and I still need to look at it again!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Oct 2014)

Just made the mistake of looking at the rain radar... 

There is a wall of water heading my way 

I think this is going to be a very wet commute


----------



## Effyb4 (15 Oct 2014)

After being out with other people a lot recently, it was very nice today to get out for a ride on my own. It was a bit drizzly though and I came across a flooded lane and had to turn back.

http://www.strava.com/activities/207597776


----------



## Torvi (15 Oct 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> After being out with other people a lot recently, it was very nice today to get out for a ride on my own. It was a bit drizzly though and I came across a flooded lane and had to turn back.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/207597776


what kind of animal is that?  nice route and bloody hills, id attack them, too bad i don't have so serious hills on my area


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Oct 2014)

Did my little "quickie loop" that fills an odd moment when I am unlikely to get out on my bike much during the week due to life getting in the way - how dare it!

8.6 miles @13.3 mph av' and 397' elevation gain.

It's a loop but it's more of a there and back really as it has two little sides and two long ones - I mention this as the long side back was straight into 18mph wind (according to little weather thingy on GC) and I have to confess my resolve waned.

Oh crikey - my legs felt like lead, and the rear wheel felt like lead too, on anything like an up-slope on the way back home! 

Definitely not keen on riding into wind! 

Guess this is why my average speed was so low - I normally go round about 1.5 mph faster than this.

Stay safe & stay happy everyone.


----------



## SpaCyclist (15 Oct 2014)

Managed a longer ride today - 80km and fairly flat. Had a coffee and flapjack stop at a café in Easingwold part way round. Afterwards I am sure I turned the gps back on, but either I didn't press the button hard enough, or I pressed it twice. The net result was no trail for about 12 miles. Looks rather odd on Strava with the straight line from where I stopped to where I spotted my mistake. Never mind. I think a handlebar mount will be on my Christmas list so I can see the gps without getting it out of a back pocket.

The wind seemed to be more against me than I was expecting, but I kept on going. Once again, my legs definitely know I have been out! hopefully my recovery time will improve as I do more rides


----------



## Big_Dave (15 Oct 2014)

***warning new stat alert****
On last nights ride, I averaged 424.43 crank revolutions per mile, and a total 11205 Crank revolutions


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> ***warning new stat alert****
> On last nights ride, I averaged 424.43 crank revolutions per mile, and a total 11205 Crank revolutions



Sounds a bit cranky to me.


----------



## Big_Dave (15 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sounds a bit cranky to me.


Crank revs/mile is the new standard in cadence 

At least Nigels stats actually mean something


----------



## Effyb4 (15 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> what kind of animal is that?  nice route and bloody hills, id attack them, too bad i don't have so serious hills on my area


 

Perhaps I could start a new art form: drawing by strava anyone


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Oct 2014)

yep - that was wet... didn't notice the tailwind which had been forecast as 16mph! should have noticed something that windy, so suspect it wasn't anywhere near that...

was sat at set of lights with another cyclist: him lycra clad but clearly commuting, me waterproofs and lycra... he asked me if I knew something he didn't! All I could say was it depended on which way he was going... if he was heading my way then yes, I knew something he didn't... he was heading off south so he probably missed the worst of it, but I have just walked in like a drowned rat. Had baths which were drier! Never mind at least it was mild and wet (15C) and not cold and wet!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Oct 2014)

SpaCyclist said:


> Managed a longer ride today - 80km and fairly flat. Had a coffee and flapjack stop at a café in Easingwold part way round. Afterwards I am sure I turned the gps back on, but either I didn't press the button hard enough, or I pressed it twice. The net result was no trail for about 12 miles. Looks rather odd on Strava with the straight line from where I stopped to where I spotted my mistake. Never mind. I think a handlebar mount will be on my Christmas list so I can see the gps without getting it out of a back pocket.
> 
> The wind seemed to be more against me than I was expecting, but I kept on going. Once again, my legs definitely know I have been out! hopefully my recovery time will improve as I do more rides



Good effort!


----------



## Torvi (15 Oct 2014)

hey guys what's up with all that naming hills and stuff anyway? ive been out yesterday with a pal and he told me we will be beating "dungee hill" that is "famous around locals" and i dont really see why was it famous... it was easy at least for me and beat it around 11-14mph which is good imo for just 3 months cycling. Ive seen records on strava doing that hill at 21mph fastest one and slowest top tier was 16~mph


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Perhaps I could start a new art form: drawing by strava anyone



This is my kangaroo from August

http://www.strava.com/activities/177648670


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This is my kangaroo from August
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/177648670



Very good!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very good!



I would like to claim it was done on purpose, but it was a complete fluke.


----------



## Eribiste (15 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Glad to get out there this morning as I'm finding the turbo a bit monotonous.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/207553049



......And a hot pace too. I've got some work to do to keep up!


----------



## Harv (15 Oct 2014)

Managed to get out today despite it raining and it being a lilittle windy. 

It was that or the exercise bike which is just depressing. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/207718866


----------



## RWright (15 Oct 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> Not being on here for a while - over the past week or so I've done very little cycling - work and looking after elderly parents taking up vast amounts of time. I'm still using a hybrid since the road bike is marooned 90 miles away and I cannot find the time to go and pick it up.
> 
> A couple of bits of advice would be most welcome - I had a puncture on Friday night and ever since have struggled to get the tyre back on - managed it a couple of times but the force had punctured the inner tubes each time. The tyre is a Kenda Kwest 28c on a Carrera Gryphon. After having numerous punctures over the last 5 months or so I am pretty adept at changing them over but this really has me stumped. I've been into Halfords and they will take a look at it, but I'm reluctant to have it put back on if it's going to be almost impossible to fix myself while out on a longer run in the country. At present I'm running a lightweight 700 23 on the back but I don't think this will offer much protection over the winter. Any advice gratefully received.
> The other piece of advice I'm looking for is - I have another hybrid with disc brakes but the wheel is shattered and I need a new wheel - can I just buy any wheel and fit the disc brake or does it need to be disc specific?



You need a disc specific wheel. Some tire/rim combinations can be difficult. I have had some tires that are difficult for me to put on my rims but others don't have any problem. I also think some tires are made on the small edge of spec and others maybe large. There are Youtube videos that offer guidance on getting difficult tires on the wheel. It takes some practice but I can get most any tire on my bike that was made for it but some can be a pain. If I were commuting or going to do a lot of long rides I would probably take my wheel into a shop and tell them I wanted to buy a tire but I want to make sure it is not difficult to put on the rim and ask them if I could try it on the rim before I left with it. ( I would make sure the wheel was very clean)  Some places may not be happy with that idea and if not, I would go somewhere else that was ok with it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Oct 2014)

I find that a shaking of talc helps with awkward tyres (inner tubes don't get caught as easily) and also if needed some cable ties (hold the tyre in place) for those tyres rather prone to deciding that they don't really want to sit in the rim and would much rather be flat...


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I find that a shaking of talc helps with awkward tyres (inner tubes don't get caught as easily) and also if needed some cable ties (hold the tyre in place) for those tyres rather prone to deciding that they don't really want to sit in the rim and would much rather be flat...


Must admit when I first fitted a folding tyre I thought it would never go on, as you say they just look flat and like they will never fit in the rim. My technique is to get the first foot or so in and then put my elbow and inside of my right forearm on it, then carry on working the next few inches in and it seems to get a grip by then.

Well, our turn for wet and windy  Heard the rain most of the night and it is still dismal and drizzly. Since I only ride for fun and not commuting I don't think I will be doing much this week. Just had toast and banana for brekkie and will get out with the dog shortly.

Well timed dog walk......just drizzly. Rain is back on heavy now. Oh well, another cuppa and too much computer!


----------



## Stonechat (16 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Must admit when I first fitted a folding tyre I thought it would never go on, as you say they just look flat and like they will never fit in the rim. My technique is to get the first foot or so in and then put my elbow and inside of my right forearm on it, then carry on working the next few inches in and it seems to get a grip by then.
> 
> Well, our turn for wet and windy  Heard the rain most of the night and it is still dismal and drizzly. Since I only ride for fun and not commuting I don't think I will be doing much this week. Just had toast and banana for brekkie and will get out with the dog shortly.
> 
> Well timed dog walk......just drizzly. Rain is back on heavy now. Oh well, another cuppa and too much computer!


Must admit I was wondering about these GP4000 S II's I have whenever I need to fit them, I have never fitted a folding tyre

Sunny here now. No chance of a ride yet, but if still nice this afternoon, I am visiting Mum so makes a nice short outing, usually come back the slightly longer way


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Must admit I was wondering about these GP4000 S II's I have whenever I need to fit them, I have never fitted a folding tyre


unfold them and get them hanging as a normal tyre for a while before you try.... (Helps with all folded tyres not just GP400s's which I also have... going back to the folded durano pluses today I think! should I get time between Spanish homework, cleaning the house, cleaning the bike and cooking, plus ordering a few parts on line and life generally...)


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Oct 2014)

Unseasonably lovely weather here today so did my TT loop again.

http://www.strava.com/activities/207910106

I've been lucky # with fitting Tyres, Vittoria folding, don't even use levers anymore. Not sure why. The larger wire ones on my hybrid though are much harder work! 











#
I still haven't had a p p p********* in over two years now !


----------



## Stonechat (16 Oct 2014)

Here is photo from Sunday's Sportive


----------



## puffinbilly (16 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the advice re the tyres - never thought of talc....I'll try it. I think these tyres might be taken off and left in the garage - after looking online I couldn't see any for sale in the UK apart from Halfords and the reviews I found were pretty awful - with people complaining of numerous visits from the p fairy. I have some rubinos that are waiting for their first outing - and they will transform the feel of the hybrid from the heavy duty Kwests. It's just one of those moments that I hate - when I will not admit defeat.....if we can put a man on the moon surely I can put the tyre back on the bike....


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Here is photo from Sunday's Sportive
> 
> View attachment 59218


Nice one......you look so relaxed compared to the guys behind you. They look like they are working hard to keep up with you.


----------



## stevey (16 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Unseasonably lovely weather here today



Same here  So out around the block a few times the winter bike is soundind a bit rough as well

http://www.strava.com/activities/207945146


----------



## SpaCyclist (16 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Same here  So out around the block a few times the winter bike is soundind a bit rough as well
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/207945146



Would like to have got out today, but still stuck in waiting for a delivery. Pity it didn't come this morning, but I suppose it has given me the opportunity to get on with some other work here. Glad to see some of you have had a good/dry ride!


----------



## stevey (16 Oct 2014)

SpaCyclist said:


> Would like to have got out today, but still stuck in waiting for a delivery. Pity it didn't come this morning, but I suppose it has given me the opportunity to get on with some other work here.



Hate having to do that


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Oct 2014)

Had a swim today after working through a list of jobs and thought about having a cycle this afternoon (it's my day off) but my eyelids were a bit heavy so I let them close. Oops! I'm just working out whether to go out now or carry on with the list. 
Keep up the good work folks. Seems weird this thread now being split into two. Hopefully this new one will stay at the top of my alerts, as the old one keeps popping up. 

Keep smiling everybody


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Had a swim today after working through a list of jobs and thought about having a cycle this afternoon (it's my day off) but my eyelids were a bit heavy so I let them close. Oops! I'm just working out whether to go out now or carry on with the list.
> Keep up the good work folks. Seems weird this thread now being split into two. Hopefully this new one will stay at the top of my alerts, as the old one keeps popping up.
> 
> Keep smiling everybody


I wish I liked swimming. The surgeon suggested it to strengthen my shoulder but afraid I detest it. Lucky if I can manage a very poor breast stroke for about a breadth of the pool!


----------



## Stonechat (16 Oct 2014)

Did short visit to Mum
Short burst of very heavy rain
8.45 miles @ 17.4 mph
http://www.strava.com/activities/207999329
Post sportive heaviness in the legs has gone now


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Unseasonably lovely weather here today so did my TT loop again.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/207910106
> 
> ...



I always think of your "A short ride is better than no ride" when I am feeling lazy when I really should be getting a quickie in. Usually works too!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice one......you look so relaxed compared to the guys behind you. They look like they are working hard to keep up with you.



+1

@Stonechat - your blooming quick as well!


----------



## Stonechat (16 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> +1
> 
> @Stonechat - your blooming quick as well!


You think I am quick, made contact with former colleague today who did it in 
5 hrs 33 mins


----------



## Torvi (16 Oct 2014)

Just came back from short 4 miler working on my candence did the route in less than 15 minutes been cycling most of the time on "gear under" so i had to do much faster revs to keep my speed, i think saying that i did average 17 mph wont be too high + wasnt eating since 11 o'clock (2 sandwiches)
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6282986

what do you guys think about the score? Route was very short but if i would divide my saturday rides by 10 i dont think i would have much more elevation than with this one


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)

@Torvi can't resist this, right you did 4.2 miles and 192ft or so, so thats 45.71ft/mile are you saying that your Saturdays rides have the same total elevation gain or about the same per mile. I didn't think it was that hilly near Wellingborough.


----------



## Torvi (16 Oct 2014)

@Nigelnaturist it is, my club is especially looking for hilly routes, last tuesday ive been in with my mate to dundee hill, this saturday we going there again and our town is really climby. or at least the main route i took, we have many less steeper routes thru town but i wanted to hit myself  i have to say, my calfs are looking very sexy now 

This saturday route will be 30.3 mile which is 1214 ft elevation, divide it by it and you have 40.06 elevation and i call that route fairly easy from what it looks like.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6084936 <-saturday route
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6282581 <-tomorrow duo route with my pal who weights 100kg but for his kg's hes bloody fast, i know on his age (42), size and weight, i wouldnt do it on his pace tough im beating him hard uphills but that's gonna change i think.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6268468 <-tuesday route i did with same pal and this "well known" dungee hill
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6246835 <-last saturday route

Tough again, group 5 that im in is doing 10-12 mph due to many newcommers we hit by from week to week but there is always a leading pack of us that does their own pace from 13 to 16mph, we usually are riding in up to 16 people. Other groups are faster and faster, over all we have 6 groups, 6th is for totall newbs just shortie 10-15 miles with whatever pace you feel good at

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6269651 <-this route is sketched by me, i hope we could do it 1st november. 25th/10 im taking a part in wiggle circuit breaker and hopefully i will be able to finish it, by far it will be my biggest distance and im not going easy on me days before, next tuesday i want to hit 40 miles and friday around 20ish

edit
Forgot to mention why it will be much harder for me to beat him now, i slightly lowered my seat and i can feel the difference, uphills are harder if going on heavier gears that i tend to like but i can rev much faster on lower gears now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)

@Torvi I did this Tuesday http://ridewithgps.com/trips/3633981 and I consider it pretty flat, @ 39.2ft/ mile 
this I did today http://ridewithgps.com/trips/3639702 @ 38.4 ft/mile and thats with a 10 mile middle section @ 27ft/mile
I very rarely avg above 16mph these days its down around 15mph and today I missed out a good 100 climb near the beginning but I do this route or a variation of it 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Torvi (16 Oct 2014)

@Nigelnaturist cool pike at 10.8 id hit it  yeah after 16th mile is going rather flat/small hills after watching your time recording id say we have very similiar pace, i usually dont do more than 15mph average but as i said i did small candence workout now and wanted to see what can i do, even if it's hilly around here i more see myself as a sprinter than climber im very good at chasing others too even uphill but it does have its price 
i think you are very lucky with your area, would kill for more flat routes where i can go all out on me 

last tuesday i also tried to sprint without hands (ultimate aero position) haha hands to body and lean toward sprinting no hand is fun, put alot of stress on legs, much more than typical sprint


----------



## RWright (16 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I wish I liked swimming. The surgeon suggested it to strengthen my shoulder but afraid I detest it. Lucky if I can manage a very poor breast stroke for about a breadth of the pool!


I am not a great swimmer but I am comfortable around water. I have stopped by the gym about 3 times checking out the pool but for some reason I just have not yet been able to make myself pay to join the gym and take the plunge.  It is not that it is that expensive but I just never get that feeling like yeah, this is a great idea, at least not yet. I am thinking after a few days of cooler weather I may finally do it. It should be warm in there plus they have a hot whirlpool and a sauna, as well as the various weights and machines to work with but swimming would be my main focus I think.

I think I am just a little leery of being around a lot of other people inside, catching colds or things like that, even though the place seems clean and well maintained. I am no germ freak or anything like that either. I do have a feeling the first couple of times my fingers and toes get really chilled this year I may finally go for it. I understand swimming is about the best low impact exercise out there. The pool doesn't have a lifeguard and I doubt if I will be pushing myself hard enough to need one but I am hoping to go during hours that I will have the pool almost all to myself.

Another jogging day today with hopefully a short ride as well. If I can work them in between the scattered showers we are having.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)

@Torvi I generally spin closer to 90, on the straight stretch going north I did the 5.3 miles in 19m48s so avg of 16mph with a max of 19.6mph max cad 104 avg 89.3rpm I have done it much quicker.


----------



## Torvi (16 Oct 2014)

sadly or luckily i cant measure my candence or max speeds, on my first crash i damaged my computer and never bothered to fit new one, having something that is showing your speed is taking away all the joy from cycling, it puts on me some kind of feeling like i feel going downhill really fast, checking my computer and WHAT ONLY 35MPH? I CAN GO FASTER and then there is unnecessary push that is taking away strength for uphills if i ever get to have a garmin ill probably will hate to use it tho some gps that DOES NOT SHOW SPEED UNTIL ASKED TO would be great.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)

@Torvi you can set the fields up to display what you want, I really only use them to record the ride, and watch distance as I try and do certain minimum Km's i.e. 30, 40, or 50 also to keep an eye on the cad but more so when climbing as its easy to drop below a set rate, but at the end of the day you ride how you do as we are all different, as you say its about enjoying it.

Edit, the other thing is mapping mainly, its the reason I got the 705 and for thats its been pretty good.


----------



## morrisman (16 Oct 2014)

Well it was so nice this morning I thought a longish ride would be good, unfortunately Mrs Morrisman had other plans so didn't get out until the rather duller afternoon. Still 36 miles which finally raised my Eddington Number to 35 

http://www.strava.com/activities/208045429


----------



## Stonechat (17 Oct 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well it was so nice this morning I thought a longish ride would be good, unfortunately Mrs Morrisman had other plans so didn't get out until the rather duller afternoon. Still 36 miles which finally raised my Eddington Number to 35
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/208045429


Just thought I would check my Eddington Number too
Currently 38
There are quite a few rides at 38/39/40 miles
Each further number will need a few rides


----------



## RWright (17 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Just thought I would check my Eddington Number too
> Currently 38
> There are quite a few rides at 38/39/40 miles
> Each further number will need a few rides


Is there some sort of Eddington Number plug in for Strava or something or do people do with their own spreadsheet or database program procedure?


----------



## Stonechat (17 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> Is there some sort of Eddington Number plug in for Strava or something or do people do with their own spreadsheet or database program procedure?


I use Veloviewer, look at activities
Then I order rides by their length
The default view has 20 ride per page, so on the second page I start counting back from 40 at the bottom





(This is the second page)
So you see the 40th longest ride was 37.19 miles, the 39th longest ride was 37.28 miles, and the 38th longest ride was 38.54 miles
So Eddington number is 38


----------



## RWright (17 Oct 2014)

Thanks. 

I just looked at mine. my 33rd longest ride is 32.68 miles.


----------



## Torvi (17 Oct 2014)

just went back from another damn hilly ride  my mate wanted to shake me off on the last miles because after a long steady downhill there were big ass uphill to do 26.7 to 27.7 mile is terrible climb  he went off away for around half mile in front but as soon as he hit that uphill i caught him up and took him over in the end i was waiting on top of it for about a minute or two for him  then as we had a little breath catch ive seen a guy in same jersey as mine so i told my pal that im gonna catch him and put him down and so i did 

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6288125
pace was around 14,5-16mph


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I use Veloviewer, look at activities
> Then I order rides by their length
> The default view has 20 ride per page, so on the second page I start counting back from 40 at the bottom
> View attachment 59285
> ...


err - eddington numbers are the number of times you have ridden that distance... so you need 33 rides longer than 33 miles to have an (imperial) eddington number of 33... (sorry)

I wrote my own spreadsheet and use the export feature from MCL to update it...
(if anyone wants a copy just send me a PM... it is all automatic now other than putting in your ride data...

Edit: I have just made an imperial eddington number of 53 needing another 4 rides longer than 53 miles to get to 54...


----------



## RWright (17 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> err - eddington numbers are the number of times you have ridden that distance... so you need 33 rides longer than 33 miles to have an (imperial) eddington number of 33... (sorry)
> 
> I wrote my own spreadsheet and use the export feature from MCL to update it...
> (if anyone wants a copy just send me a PM... it is all automatic now other than putting in your ride data...
> ...


my 32 longest ride is 32.76...does that count?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> my 32 longest ride is 32.76...does that count?


if you have ridden more than 32 miles 32 times, then yes...

The idea being that it gets harder and harder to get to the higher numbers... so for E=50, you will need to have ridden more than 50 miles 50 times (so think 50x50 here...)
I have a list of nearly 700 rides to get an Eddington number of 53 (imperial). To get to 54, I need another 4 rides all longer than 54 miles (so I will have to have ridden 4x54 minimum)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

wiki quote



> *Eddington secondary number[edit]*
> Eddington is credited with devising a measure of a cyclist's long distance riding achievements. The Eddington Number in this context is defined as E, the number of days a cyclist has cycled more than E miles.[14][15] For example an Eddington Number of 70 would imply that a cyclist has cycled more than 70 miles in a day on 70 occasions. Achieving a high Eddington number is difficult since moving from, say, 70 to 75 will probably require more than five new long distance rides since any rides shorter than 75 miles will no longer be included in the reckoning. Eddington's own E-number was 84.[16]


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

@Nigelnaturist a miracle happened today...


----------



## RWright (17 Oct 2014)

I need 19 - 40 milers to get to 40, probably wont happen this year.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> I need 19 - 40 milers to get to 40, probably wont happen this year.


I should make 54 this year... 55 might be another matter entirely
goes off to look it up... 9 needed to get to 55... possible but...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> Is there some sort of Eddington Number plug in for Strava or something or do people do with their own spreadsheet or database program procedure?



I do mine in Excel with a rather nifty formula I got from @SatNavSaysStraightOn, if I remember I will post it up tonight when I get home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2014)

Oh and I am now up to 77 (I think) though I have now hit a bit of a plateau and need a fair few rides (20 pluses) to start getting higher.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

I have the whole thing automated in excel now. all you need to do is enter the date in UK format and the km's and it does everything else for you...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have the whole thing automated in excel now. all you need to do is enter the date in UK format and the km's and it does everything else for you...


Snap, apart from I do it in miles, none of this new fancy European stuff for me


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Snap, apart from I do it in miles, none of this new fancy European stuff for me


mine converts to miles automatically and gives both imperial and metric Eddington Numbers... it is interesting seeing how different they are - they don't equate!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> mine converts to miles automatically and gives both imperial and metric Eddington Numbers... it is interesting seeing how different they are - they don't equate!



Ignore me, I know why they don't equate!

Another stat for me to do!


----------



## MattMM (17 Oct 2014)

And still here after a wee absence... New job and associated travel means I don't get out much during the week, if I can do 2 midweek runs I'm happy, but managed my first night ride (gets dark early in the far North of Scotland) last night. Learned that my el cheapo Electron Nano light is only really good as a front flasher (oooerrr missus) so have a Cateye Volt landing soon. Fortunately was on a road I knew reasonably OK, so no major issues, only squeaky bit was a wee overtake in a traffic light queue trying to get to front cycle space, less space than I thought I had - a lesson learned.

Should hopefully get a morning run in over the weekend...watch this space

http://www.strava.com/activities/208062184


----------



## Effyb4 (17 Oct 2014)

I had to check my eddington number. It is 22, 3 more rides of 23 or more to the next one.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ignore me, I know why they don't equate!
> 
> Another stat for me to do!


I wasn't suggesting you thought they did....
it took me a while to explain it to my OH as to why my imperial Eddington number was 53 with 4 more rides to 54 and metric was 81 with 8 more rides to do before it gets to 82...
none of which is helped by my commute being 70km!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I wasn't suggesting you thought they did....
> it took me a while to explain it to my OH as to why my imperial Eddington number was 53 with 4 more rides to 54 and metric was 81 with 8 more rides to do before it gets to 82...
> none of which is helped by my commute being 70km!



You must have seen my post after I edited it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You must have seen my post after I edited it


but one advantage of being a moderator is that I can see what you wrote in the first place (now I have bothered to look that is!)... 

(I will point out that I rarely bother doing this.... there really is enough to deal with as it is...and I am currently trying to write my Spanish homework and put bluntly what we covered in the lesson on Tuesday for holidays and the past tense, does not even vaguely cover my last holiday and guess what we have to write about and give a presentation on.... so a 750 mile mostly off road bicycle tour where I camped every night... about the only thing that really applies is the stuff we covered on weather - only it didn't rain for the 2 weeks we were out on tour.... so all that stuff about hotels and apartments and how to complain that they haven't got an ensuite bathroom really doesn't apply.... google translate is getting a lot of use)


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Nigelnaturist a miracle happened today...
> 
> View attachment 59291


Well done..........some days I get about 40 worse placings!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done..........some days I get about 40 worse placings!


been watching those happen as well, all those obscure ones that I did on tour, I am now going down the rankings for and they mean nothing to me... luckily! but my VW score is amazingly high (for me that is) at the moment... 82.47 or something like that!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> been watching those happen as well, all those obscure ones that I did on tour, I am now going down the rankings for and they mean nothing to me... luckily! but my VW score is amazingly high (for me that is) at the moment... 82.47 or something like that!


Better than me. I am only 80.48. 
Bloomin cat has just expelled some lovely wind and she is sitting about 18 inches from my nose!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Oct 2014)

Ouch......my legs are hurting.

23.8 miles @ 13.6 mph av' with 2171' ascent inc' one blooming big hill - at least it was for me.

Max gradient 10.8% ( for <50m)- which I think would be my most ever but I won't ever know as I didn't have RWGPS for last two years.

I know people climb much steeper than this but tbh I am on my limit - at least with 34x28 even over such a short distance.

No ride tomorrow as I have to do some work (bugger!) and then it is Crystal Palace vs Us and we need revenge for last year's against the odds defeat.

Here's to a happy riding weekend!


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Oct 2014)

My ride last night, about 9c and still in shorts and no wind woohoooo, not that my av speed was any good 







Sorry did I hear someone say where's the stats?? oh go on then if you insist 
Averaged 70.65ft per mile with two cat 4 climbs


----------



## Stonechat (17 Oct 2014)

Did a ride and promptly went of my troute
PLanned to do 40 miles and when I fiound my route realise I was about 10 miles short
So when I got to Chobham put on an extra loop through Windlesham and Lightwater m and one or two wiggles but still only made 39.95 miles!

15.7 mph with 942 feet of climbing
Intermittent drizzle but never made to be actual proper rain.
As usual sitting here at computer with post ride drink and doggy licking my legs!


http://www.strava.com/activities/208360063


----------



## Stonechat (17 Oct 2014)

Yes I was in shorts today
Hit traffic a few times took ave speed down


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ouch......my legs are hurting.
> 
> 23.8 miles @ 13.6 mph av' with 2171' ascent inc' one blooming big hill - at least it was for me.
> 
> ...


I can have a lower gear than that even with a 12-23 cassette  26x23=29.7" 34x28=31.9" and the joys of 12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-23  problem is I dont have one


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can have a lower gear than that even with a 12-23 cassette  26x23=29.7" 34x28=31.9" and the joys of 12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-23  problem is I dont have one


just bought my OH a new bike... 11 speed compact... 11-32 and 34/50 should be interesting from his triple 8 speed 30/39/50 12-25... gone from shimano 2300 gear set to 105 all round... he won't know what has hit him really...


----------



## morrisman (17 Oct 2014)

The problem with Eddington Numbers is the misery when you look at your data. I am 5 rides short of 36 and the current 5 rides in that position are 35.22, 35.2, 35.12, 35.11 and 34.16 so for the want of ~5 miles over 5 rides


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn He will love the shifters, mind you my rear brake (left) is a little stiff, I think its a cable issue certainly feels like it i.e. stiffer first thing then eases a little once pulled (that sounds a bit rude), but never as easy as the front which has full outer sheath (this is getting worse), and is as easy as the day I installed them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2014)

Right, done the Eddington Number in Kilometres - 117.

This is the formula in excel that I use to give me the number of days that I have done a certain mileage
=COUNTIF($H:$H,">="&K6) H is the column all the daily totals are in and K6 is the day number. I then have the days going across row 6 and copy the formula across with the formula being in row 7. In row 8 I then have the following formula =IF(K7>=K6,K6,0)

The Eddington number is then returned with the following formula =MAX(K8:BN8)

All thanks to @SatNavSaysStraightOn for the Countif formula


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

Heres mine in Access




Shows how many, above the next level, with a count in the bottom, in this case 48 rides over 50 miles with two to do, all I do when the next level is achieved is change it in the query.


----------



## Torvi (17 Oct 2014)

so hmm guys dont know if it should be like this but my front inner cog is getting rust already o0 ive got this bike since 3 months it might be because ive ridden it in any weather, at work it was often left outside so all the rain is pouring on it and it wont be better during winter... how to keep the rust away from bike?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> so hmm guys dont know if it should be like this but my front inner cog is getting rust already o0 ive got this bike since 3 months it might be because ive ridden it in any weather, at work it was often left outside so all the rain is pouring on it and it wont be better during winter... how to keep the rust away from bike?


Oil and keeping it cleaned, especially after every wet ride, the rust is likely to be from the chain, even the rings on my prowheel didn't themselves rust (mind you that could have been me keeping it clean), but more likely the chain, on the odd occasion I didn't clean after a wet ride there was the odd touch of rust, so maybe a better chain might help.


----------



## Trevor_P (17 Oct 2014)

Only done 41 rides in total - ever. Eddington number is 20. Have to work out a realistic target for next year I suppose


----------



## Torvi (17 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Oil and keeping it cleaned, especially after every wet ride, the rust is likely to be from the chain, even the rings on my prowheel didn't themselves rust (mind you that could have been me keeping it clean), but more likely the chain, on the odd occasion I didn't clean after a wet ride there was the odd touch of rust, so maybe a better chain might help.


thanks for infos in the end aside just cleaning ill probably swap whole crankset and chain ive got the feeling like my carrera is downgraded by default, when changing front gears i have to jump from 1 to 3 to get on the outer gear, does it mean that it can have 3 cogs on front?

consider the question non existent i just so facepalmed myself and so facepalmed at halfords... you know what they did? im having a setup 1/3 which means i have 1st gear cog and third gear cog ive just inspected my crankset and there are holes for 2nd gear fit... think ill get myself some 44/48t 2nd cog just for sprinting ablity and third cog will be for downhills only then...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> thanks for infos in the end aside just cleaning ill probably swap whole crankset and chain ive got the feeling like my carrera is downgraded by default, when changing front gears i have to jump from 1 to 3 to get on the outer gear, does it mean that it can have 3 cogs on front?
> 
> consider the question non existent i just so facepalmed myself and so facepalmed at halfords... you know what they did? im having a setup 1/3 which means i have 1st gear cog and third gear cog ive just inspected my crankset and there are holes for 2nd gear fit... think ill get myself some 44/48t 2nd cog just for sprinting ablity and third cog will be for downhills only then...


So your saying its a triple, post a pic if you can, I a bit busy right now.


----------



## Torvi (17 Oct 2014)

It should be triple but they fit there a duo crankset logic pls  and i was wondering why there are no infos on halfords bikes about amount of teeth on cogs etc, not even in owners handbook


















Im now wondering if id go to them with this would they have to fit me a proper crankset with no charge or not, seriously how can you equip a bike with 3gear shifter, put there 2cog crankset and put it on market? I call for a scam.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

if the are Sora 3400 shifters they are designed for two/three on the front, chain rings look a bit worn, but the chain is quite clean, it actually looks more like a rivet hole than chain bolt hole, maybe @Big_Dave can say.


----------



## Torvi (17 Oct 2014)

ofc it's worn, im not giving my bike an easy life haha  im going to get a carbon in a year anyway but im going to keep my carrera then still 

question: if id get myself fsa tripple crankset, it will most probably fit there wont it?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Right, done the Eddington Number in Kilometres - 117.
> 
> This is the formula in excel that I use to give me the number of days that I have done a certain mileage
> =COUNTIF($H:$H,">="&K6) H is the column all the daily totals are in and K6 is the day number. I then have the days going across row 6 and copy the formula across with the formula being in row 7. In row 8 I then have the following formula =IF(K7>=K6,K6,0)
> ...



I have then used a 2nd formula =VLOOKUP(MATCH(0,G3:G167,-1),E3:G167,1, TRUE) (where column G is number of rides minus the Eddington number to find the value closest but not below zero) to find the Eddington number and the number of rides with that Eddington number =VLOOKUP(MATCH(0,G3:G167,-1),E3:G167,2, TRUE)
the next row down gives me the next one (=VLOOKUP((MATCH(0,G3:G167,-1)+1),E3:G167,1, TRUE)) and then a simple subtraction gives how many more rides are needed....(=M4-N4&" Ride(s)") the & simply adds on a text entry to the answer so it reads "8 Ride(s)"

oh and I just used the =CONVERT(B2,"km","mi") to convert between km's and miles. just switch km and mi in the formulae to go from miles to kms...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> ofc it's worn, im not giving my bike an easy life haha  im going to get a carbon in a year anyway but im going to keep my carrera then still
> 
> question: if id get myself fsa tripple crankset, it will most probably fit there wont it?


You need to be sure the front left shifter will do a triple to be sure, see if you can get a modal number usually stamped on the reverse side of the brake handle if memory serves me well, and then you need to change the FD to a triple and make sure the bottom bracket is compatible


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have then used a 2nd formula =VLOOKUP(MATCH(0,G3:G167,-1),E3:G167,1, TRUE) (where column G is number of rides minus the Eddington number to find the value closest but not below zero) to find the Eddington number and the number of rides with that Eddington number =VLOOKUP(MATCH(0,G3:G167,-1),E3:G167,2, TRUE)
> the next row down gives me the next one (=VLOOKUP((MATCH(0,G3:G167,-1)+1),E3:G167,1, TRUE)) and then a simple subtraction gives how many more rides are needed....(=M4-N4&" Ride(s)") the & simply adds on a text entry to the answer so it reads "8 Ride(s)"
> 
> oh and I just used the =CONVERT(B2,"km","mi") to convert between km's and miles. just switch km and mi in the formulae to go from miles to kms...


Gee you don't half make it complex Emma.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Gee you don't half make it complex Emma.


it as the only way I could get it to work the way I had set it up originally!...


----------



## Torvi (17 Oct 2014)

@Nigelnaturist 
there is something on the rear of handle
MB
L8
34


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Oct 2014)

The hole in the chain ring looks as tho the ramp pin is missing, I had the claris 2400 double shifter, and will only operate a double, although the needle will go over there is no ratchet pawl to hold it over, a double shifter has four positions (3 clicks on operation) 2 for the inner ring and 2 for the outer, a triple shifter has a six positions (5 clicks on operation) also the triple and double has a different throw ratios
edit if you disconnect the front derailleur pull on the cable and operate the shifter to count the clicks


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

I think the 34 stands for 3400 series I am looking at my old one, though it has different preceding numbers
L
L4
34


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> The hole in the chain ring looks as tho the ramp pin is missing, I had the claris 2400 double shifter, and will only operate a double, although the needle will go over there is no ratchet pawl to hold it over, a double shifter has four positions (3 clicks on operation) 2 for the inner ring and 2 for the outer, a triple shifter has a six positions (5 clicks on operation) *also the triple and double has a different throw ratios*
> edit if you disconnect the front derailleur pull on the cable and operate the shifter to count the clicks


So how come the Sora 3400 works with both triple and double.


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Oct 2014)

Are they tourney shifters?


----------



## Torvi (17 Oct 2014)

yes they are


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So how come the Sora 3400 works with both triple and double.


sorry meant throw on the fd


----------



## Torvi (17 Oct 2014)

so what do you guys think, should i do a rant at local halfords? will they fit me a proper crankset then or is it a lost case?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

I don't think you have a case, other than maybe the ramp rivits.
I am off to bed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can have a lower gear than that even with a 12-23 cassette  26x23=29.7" 34x28=31.9" and the joys of 12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-23  problem is I dont have one



I go down to 34x28 = 33" (35mm tyres) - I think Nigel that if at some stage I really want to tackle some of I will first go to a 32T cassette. I have RD5701 which can do that.

That would get me down to 28.9"

And then I would look at a triple at some stage - I rather fancy a carbon flat bar road bike with a triple and discs. A little dream of mine!


----------



## spooks (17 Oct 2014)

Finally got my new bike. Can't wait to get out on it on sunday. <3


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Oct 2014)

Just checked with shimano site for Tourney A070 (double) AO73 (triple)
Tourney Triple shift lever Part No. Y67W98010
Tourney double shifter lever part No. Y6WB98010


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

spooks said:


> Finally got my new bike. Can't wait to get out on it on sunday. <3


Have you heard /seen a weather forecast yet?


----------



## Torvi (17 Oct 2014)

i have no idea where to look for those numbers. dont have them in ownersbook too


----------



## spooks (17 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Have you heard /seen a weather forecast yet?



I am holding out hope.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

spooks said:


> I am holding out hope.


20 mph southwesterly will make life interesting...

Not sure what the gusts are forecast to be!


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> i have no idea where to look for those numbers. dont have them in ownersbook too


 if you disconnect the front derailleur pull on the cable and operate the shifter to count the clicks, if you get 5 clicks then it will operate a triple, if you only get 3 clicks then its double shifter only


----------



## Harv (17 Oct 2014)

After getting drenched in the rain the other day I've decided to invest in some mudguards.

Any recommendations? Tyres are 23c for a 1.1 Trek from 2011/2010


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> After getting drenched in the rain the other day I've decided to invest in some mudguards.
> 
> Any recommendations? Tyres are 23c for a 1.1 Trek from 2011/2010



Crudguards seem to get quite good reviews.


----------



## Torvi (18 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> if you disconnect the front derailleur pull on the cable and operate the shifter to count the clicks, if you get 5 clicks then it will operate a triple, if you only get 3 clicks then its double shifter only


it still does not quite make me, because when i switch the gear, derailleur mechanism moves to three different position and in this "middle" position chain is grinding on mechanism and it remains on 1st cog, it just does feel like there is middle cog missing. I might be wrong, im newbie but i might be right also, im a very intuition like person. I will probably ask at some LBS to check it for me by equipping my bike with 3 cog crankset and see if it works.


----------



## RWright (18 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> it still does not quite make me, because when i switch the gear, derailleur mechanism moves to three different position and in this "middle" position chain is grinding on mechanism and it remains on 1st cog, it just does feel like there is middle cog missing. I might be wrong, im newbie but i might be right also, im a very intuition like person. I will probably ask at some LBS to check it for me by equipping my bike with 3 cog crankset and see if it works.



It could be the trim position you are noticing.


----------



## Eribiste (18 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> After getting drenched in the rain the other day I've decided to invest in some mudguards.
> 
> Any recommendations? Tyres are 23c for a 1.1 Trek from 2011/2010


I've got Crud Racer MkII guards on my Boardman Road Race running 700 x 23 tyres and they're doing a good job of containing the water spray. Not too heavy either and the instructions are good.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> It could be the trim position you are noticing.



That explains something!


----------



## Leescfc79 (18 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> After getting drenched in the rain the other day I've decided to invest in some mudguards.
> 
> Any recommendations? Tyres are 23c for a 1.1 Trek from 2011/2010



I use crud roadracers mk 2, can be found online for about £25-30.

They fit my cube which has little clearance and once on also look good and hardly noticeable, mine have been on since I got them in August.

Bit of a fiddle to fit but I ignored the instructions and followed a very good YouTube video!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> After getting drenched in the rain the other day I've decided to invest in some mudguards.
> 
> Any recommendations? Tyres are 23c for a 1.1 Trek from 2011/2010


this will depend entirely on how good your clearances are. On my old road bike they were utterly crap so I ended up with SKS Raceblade longs which were the only ones that would fit between my tyre and the forks... on the plus side it meant that I had some and can easily remove them when the weather is good - they are designed for easy removal... on the downside there is still a small gap around the brake pads at at the rear, but I don't really notice anything on me, just the bike. 
Otherwise if the clearances are good, you can pretty much go with whatever you want!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I wish I liked swimming. The surgeon suggested it to strengthen my shoulder but afraid I detest it. Lucky if I can manage a very poor breast stroke for about a breadth of the pool!


Hubby is hoping to do a Triathlon next year, so we have signed up for improvers lessons, so I'm trying to get more practice in. 

We are down visiting the in laws this weekend and hubby brought his bike, but it's too hilly for me. 

I've knitted a poppy, but not sure how many calories that'd burn! Lol


----------



## Torvi (18 Oct 2014)

Just came back and feeling terrible, after yesterday's 29 miler i went sleep early and woke up at 2:30 in the night, guess what no more sleep after that and there goes my recorvery rest...
Did today 30.3 miles again bloody climbing everyone today semt to be struggling hard i dunno today wasnt a best day but im sure we still did it! Pace was great for a group that was meant to do 10-12mph we did 14,5~ ! we finished route around 2:30, some of us did it 2:15-20, ive done 2:30 it was another day of my cadence workout and everyone kept saying my cadence is nuts, over all i think i kept it at 120rpm for 20 miles then uphills and downhills consumed the rest of mileage. Im completely naked but im happy ive done it 
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6084936


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> Im completely naked but im happy ive done it


do you mean knackered rather than naked?


----------



## Torvi (18 Oct 2014)

actually not im in two towels only :P


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> actually not im in two towels only :P


they count as clothing... honest


----------



## Torvi (18 Oct 2014)

no they dont :P


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2014)

Can't believe how mild it is today. Very blowy though. I think I will risk my dog walk with just a t shirt and gilet. Prefer being cool to start then warm up.

To be even stronger winds tomorrow so I won't be cycling as I was a bit nervous in some of the gusts this morning.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't believe how mild it is today. Very blowy though. I think I will risk my dog walk with just a t shirt and gilet. Prefer being cool to start then warm up.
> 
> To be even stronger winds tomorrow so I won't be cycling as I was a bit nervous in some of the gusts this morning.


It has been that mild here we went back to the summer weight quilt overnight! too warm to sleep even with the windows open. this morning going into Chester it was already 18C!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> no they dont :P


yea they do, not showing you images as I might get in trouble, but WNBR springs to mind


----------



## Torvi (18 Oct 2014)

im still not decided which way i want to go to be honest. ive got good/mad cadence and think that sprinting would suit me best but im also relatively good on climbing and im begin torn apart which of them i want to focus for future...

okay so im closing this week with 95 mileage as a training and another 5-10 miles of commuting that's rougly 100 miles this week lol ive done 1/3 of last 3 months mileage... in a week


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

@Torvi cycling is about balance of techniques, you will be better at some than others, but its important to practise as many as you can to get it flowing smoothly (unlike me )

Not saying how far I have done this week (though not far compared with what I can do) as its a newbie thread


----------



## Torvi (18 Oct 2014)

Nigel with your databases and formulas id rather see you as a coach more than a cyclist, you want to be my coach?  i can pay you in post likes :P


WHAT A BIG SUCCESS OF MINE! Last month i ordered 34" slim fit trouses by mistake and when i tried to put them in i couldnt put one leg, now they fit me and there is some room in hips free! im just amazed how cycling makes me fit without me really realizing it! they just bit tight in calf and knee area but it will stretch hopefully


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Torvi cycling is about balance of techniques, you will be better at some than others, but its important to practise as many as you can to get it flowing smoothly (unlike me )
> 
> Not saying how far I have done this week (though not far compared with what I can do) *as its a newbie thread*



You're a bad un Nigel.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not saying how far I have done this week (though not far compared with what I can do) as its a newbie thread


well this non-newbie has done xxx km: well the week hasn't ended for me yet, still got tomorrow!


----------



## Razzle (18 Oct 2014)

Still out of action due to injury  - Hopefully be able to get back on the bike in the next couple of weeks,


----------



## Torvi (18 Oct 2014)

Razzle said:


> Still out of action due to injury  - Hopefully be able to get back on the bike in the next couple of weeks,


heal first then start smashing!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Razzle said:


> Still out of action due to injury  - Hopefully be able to get back on the bike in the next couple of weeks,


a like for being positive, not for the injury!


----------



## Cold (18 Oct 2014)

I haven't been on my bike for 4 weeks due to me having a bit of a nightmare.
It all started with a heavy cold then I was made redundant from work, the day after I finished I got a stomach bug that lasted about a week and completely drained me.
Started to feel better when I contracted hand foot and mouth from my youngest son he got a mild case I got a severe case.
That has taken nearly 10 days to clear up and finally felt good on Sunday and took some family round London for the day had a nice meal but woke up during the night and was sick which turned out to be food poisoning.

So the last 4 weeks have pretty much been me sitting in bed playing the Xbox and feeling sorry for myself 

Today I feel good so come rain or shine my bike is getting a run out tomorrow.


----------



## Trevor_P (18 Oct 2014)

Cold said:


> I haven't been on my bike for 4 weeks due to me having a bit of a nightmare.
> It all started with a heavy cold then I was made redundant from work, the day after I finished I got a stomach bug that lasted about a week and completely drained me.
> Started to feel better when I contracted hand foot and mouth from my youngest son he got a mild case I got a severe case.
> That has taken nearly 10 days to clear up and finally felt good on Sunday and took some family round London for the day had a nice meal but woke up during the night and was sick which turned out to be food poisoning.
> ...


I wouldnt waste any money on lottery tickets at the moment, not with luck like that! Hope that's the end of it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Oct 2014)

Cold said:


> I haven't been on my bike for 4 weeks due to me having a bit of a nightmare.
> It all started with a heavy cold then I was made redundant from work, the day after I finished I got a stomach bug that lasted about a week and completely drained me.
> Started to feel better when I contracted hand foot and mouth from my youngest son he got a mild case I got a severe case.
> That has taken nearly 10 days to clear up and finally felt good on Sunday and took some family round London for the day had a nice meal but woke up during the night and was sick which turned out to be food poisoning.
> ...



That's absolutely no excuse for not getting out on your bike! 

I think the weather is due to be crap tomorrow - if it is I will blame you and your bad luck entirely. 

Seriously - I hope you have better luck in the future.

NB: I think I have man flu coming - woke up aching from head to toe - might explain why I have been sluggish on my bike this week. I am possibly clutching feebly at straws here.

See what you have done - whinging is contagious!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> See what you have done - whinging is contagious!


............and I am going to whinge about the wind tomorrow. Far too strong for me to wobble around in!  Had a couple of little wobbles on exposed sections this morning and tomorrow is to be stronger so not risking it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> ............and I am going to whinge about the wind tomorrow. Far too strong for me to wobble around in!  Had a couple of little wobbles on exposed sections this morning and tomorrow is to be stronger so not risking it.


looks like the worst of the wind has been and gone through here today.... forecast for tomorrow is now down 13-15mph from the 20mph today... not sure what the gusts were upto but the sweet chestnut tree was happily throwing me huge sweet chestnuts earlier. came home with a huge pocket full (shelled of course!)

Tuesday is looking a wee bit interesting mind you....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

Wow I got a p.b.

Its set to be windy here from the forecast, but its difficult to tell at the moment.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wow I got a p.b.
> 
> Its set to be windy here from the forecast, but its difficult to tell at the moment.


just the one?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> just the one?


Just the one, the first all week I think mind you most rides have been pretty local and done to death.
My week runs Sun-Sat so it's the end of my week


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just the one, the first all week I think mind you most rides have been pretty local and done to death.
> My week runs Sun-Sat so it's the end of my week


still its a much better average than I have ever made 
and you got a cup (3rd PR) on Friday as well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

only because three people have recorded it, how long do you think that will last, since i follow a few around here and they follow me.  some are pretty quick, mind you so is the guy in first place, the 3rd place only because there was no traffic or train when I left the hospital.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn what do you mean average


----------



## Luked1980 (18 Oct 2014)

First sportive tomorrow. Attempting the 42 miles. Furthest I have gone so far is 21 miles. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Oct 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> First sportive tomorrow. Attempting the 42 miles. Furthest I have gone so far is 21 miles. Wish me luck!!



May see you there.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Oct 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> First sportive tomorrow. Attempting the 42 miles. Furthest I have gone so far is 21 miles. Wish me luck!!



good luck!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn what do you mean average


your average speed (according to strava) was 25.1kph (sorry I am still working in metric...). I'm usually over the moon to get an average of 22.x kph...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn it's ok, I work in both, one gps on metric the other imperial, (let you work out which is which ) well its faster than I have been of late, but not as fast as I was Oct last year, mind you its only 0.x of a mile an hour difference, not posting any comparison charts


----------



## Harv (19 Oct 2014)

Razzle said:


> Still out of action due to injury  - Hopefully be able to get back on the bike in the next couple of weeks,



It's been some time since I've seen one of your rides on Strava. Hope to see you back in action soon.


----------



## Trevor_P (19 Oct 2014)

Bad cold, no ride this weekend


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Oct 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Bad cold, no ride this weekend



*Whinge alert.*

Ditto; not sure if it is proper bad or just man-bad. Drippy nose, all joints aching and gummy eyes. Blah, blah, blah...

Hope you get well soon and hope I do too...sniffle, sniffle.

***
To all you healthy non-drippers: have a great ride today and watch that wind!


----------



## Trevor_P (19 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Whinge alert.*
> 
> Ditto; not sure if it is proper bad or just man-bad. Drippy nose, all joints aching and gummy eyes. Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> ...


Well, I could go out I suppose, but I'd ache, be slower than normal, cough a bit and not enjoy it. So there's no point.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Oct 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Well, I could go out I suppose, but I'd ache, be slower than normal, cough a bit and not enjoy it. So there's no point.



I've decided there is no point in even trying. I feel rubbish so won't enjoy it. It's extremely windy so I won't enjoy it. And I can just stay at home and lap up TLC - which I will enjoy.

Decision made!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Oct 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Well, I could go out I suppose, but I'd ache, be slower than normal, cough a bit and not enjoy it. So there's no point.


I don't know, about the only thing that stops me (apart from other commitments, not that there is many of them really) is when I can't sit on the saddle or get out of bed.  and ice I won't be riding on any more ice.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Oct 2014)

Went out it a variant of one of my loops
Tried a biut more tham most times so a little disappointed that ave speed only 15.7 mpg over 32.94 miles with 1293 feet of climbing
I suppose the hills were a bit above average, at least I got a PB on Crimp Hill (by 15 seconds)

http://www.strava.com/activities/209102373

Almost forgot to mention windy too


----------



## Effyb4 (19 Oct 2014)

A very windy ride today. I really felt it on the way home.
http://www.strava.com/activities/209107007

I hope those of you that are not feeling well, feel better soon. Put your feet up and


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Oct 2014)

@Stonechat thats pretty much what I have done over the last 3 weeks, about the same elevation distance speed on average about 15.3mph, thats 17 out the 21 days.
First of the three week 6 days 207.5 miles (31.57mile/day) elevation 8356 (1393 ft/day) avg speed 15.62mph, this last week oh b*****ks to this a chart is easier.







See I was slower the previous week with less elevation, only just though


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Oct 2014)

Yes I concur it was Blardy windy out there this morning, sort of glad It had to be short as I was needed at home for parent duties.

http://www.strava.com/activities/209112669


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Oct 2014)

tad windy out, but it blew away a few cobwebs and the snotty nose that my OH seems to be coming down with... I clearly have something as well because I am under the weather and have had to double my steroids but getting out was nice. Seems we had the best of the weather earlier on - balmily warm out there at the moment, had to take my sleeves off my jersey because it was soooo warm... strava saying the average was 17C going up to 19C at times (guess that might have been when the sun was out)... but the wind had us pegged back at a slower pace... tis just that time of year...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> tad windy out, but it blew away a few cobwebs and the snotty nose that my OH seems to be coming down with... I clearly have something as well because I am under the weather and have had to double my steroids but getting out was nice. Seems we had the best of the weather earlier on - balmily warm out there at the moment, had to take my sleeves off my jersey because it was soooo warm... strava saying the average was 17C going up to 19C at times (guess that might have been when the sun was out)... but the wind had us pegged back at a slower pace... tis just that time of year...



You ladies are definitely made of sterner stuff!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You ladies are definitely made of sterner stuff!


.............apart from me!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You ladies are definitely made of sterner stuff!


I'm not certain my OH will appreciate being called a lady (), but I think he may have retired to bed, so you might get away with it  

But I suspect you may have been referring to @Effyb4 as well


----------



## Luked1980 (19 Oct 2014)

42 miles complete. 21 miles further than my best so far. 3hrs 30mins with 2272ft. Happy with that!!


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 Oct 2014)

Not posted for a while, mainly due to lack of riding and the dreaded man flu which seems to be doing the rounds.

Got out this morning for a ride with a friend to the cafe and back, very relaxed pace as we tend to chat more than turn the pedals and it was a tad windy of the way back, still nice to be out in the middle of October wearing shorts and a t-shirt!

http://app.strava.com/activities/209154487

Edit - also gave the bike a well overdue strip down and clean and enjoyed that nearly as much as the ride!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Oct 2014)

20/10/13 avg temp 15.4 so it was hardly cold last year. 13.9 the year before, yea i have proven global warming.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 20/10/13 avg temp 15.4 so it was hardly cold last year. 13.9 the year before, yea i have proven global warming.


or the fact we are still leaving the last ice age! but I suspect your stats don't go that far back


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Oct 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Not posted for a while, mainly due to lack of riding and the dreaded man flu which seems to be doing the rounds.
> 
> Got out this morning for a ride with a friend to the cafe and back, very relaxed pace as we tend to chat more than turn the pedals and it was a tad windy of the way back, still nice to be out in the middle of October wearing shorts and a t-shirt!
> 
> ...



Well done - nice symmetrical ride profile too!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Oct 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> 42 miles complete. 21 miles further than my best so far. 3hrs 30mins with 2272ft. Happy with that!!



That's a big step up - good for you!

84 next?


----------



## spooks (19 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> 20 mph southwesterly will make life interesting...
> Not sure what the gusts are forecast to be!



It was lovely actually. Nice and sunny and not too windy at all. Good ride despite a visit from the puncture fairy.
http://www.strava.com/activities/209215105


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Oct 2014)

spooks said:


> It was lovely actually. Nice and sunny and not too windy at all. Good ride despite a visit from the puncture fairy.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/209215105


 

nice tally of PR's there!

it made life interesting here... but it was warm and dry, just rather windy! some of the gusts were tugging quite hard at the front wheel but I have ridden in much worse and will probably be riding in much worse on Tuesday if the current forecast is anything to go by! getting to college shouldn't be a problem (providing I don't sail straight passed it...) getting home again may take a while!






sadly it is too far for my bad leg to walk, so bike or no college... and I have already missed 1 lesson this half term after my rear gear cable broke on me mid way to college and both my OH and my parent's were away from home so it was a walk home job before I got too far for my bad leg to be able to walk home...


----------



## Stonechat (19 Oct 2014)

Couldn't have been cold as I was in shorts and short sleeved jersey!


----------



## Stonechat (19 Oct 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> 42 miles complete. 21 miles further than my best so far. 3hrs 30mins with 2272ft. Happy with that!!


Well done


----------



## Eribiste (19 Oct 2014)

As you all say, it weren't 'alf windy today. I clocked up >100 klicks today but on a segment I normally see 30 or more kmh on, I was down to 22 kmh. Never mind, what a pleasure to be out in short sleeves and short shorts, in the sun, in mid October. Not many years we'll be able to do that!


----------



## moo (19 Oct 2014)

Decided to give Box Hill a go today. 35 miles through Central London heading into the SW wind just to get there. The traffic as expected was dire in both directions.

Anyway, Box Hill itself is brilliant. The gradient is a reasonably fixed 6-7% all the way up with a nice smooth road. I liked it so much I went up 3 times 

http://www.strava.com/activities/209370179/


----------



## rd83 (19 Oct 2014)

1st decent ride today since getting the road bike. Done a few set up rides on it previous to this. Didn't really want to go out on the wet roads, but couldn't spend another weekend looking at the bike. Anyway, 30 miles in 2:28, but plenty of hills, over 1750ft of climb, and some muddy wet roads! Went from Hailsham - Hankham - Eastbourne Seafront - Beachy Head - Birling Gap - East Dean - Jevington - Polegate and back to Hailsham.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> or the fact we are still leaving the last ice age! but I suspect your stats don't go that far back


Feel like i have been around since the age of the dinosaurs sometimes


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Feel like i have been around since the age of the dinosaurs sometimes


I'm currently feeling like one... can't for the life of me suss the indexing (rear) on my road bike. am reaching the conclusion that something else could be at play.... have all the lower gears (large teeth) working just fine, 1 click = 1 change... but the higher gears are another matter entirely... all I have managed to do is change where the problem occurs... instead of being in the middle of the cassette it is now on the last 3 top gears... then it is hit and miss... 2 clicks=1 gear change, 1 click=2 gear changes and yet everything seems to be lined up fine and hanger is not bent. life in clean and the spring good... going out for another ride now, but don't think I have sussed it.... the best guy locally will charge me £15 to do it... and I will have to arrange with him to do a certain time, whilst I wait in the local supermarket café... otherwise I need to get my bike to Warrington or Frodsham.... ahhhhh I feel like it is almost there, but ....

At least I have managed to shut the front derailleur up - it was rattling too much on the larger chain ring... quick tweak sorted that one out...

(PS - the you tube video doesn't help me for some reason, I simply can't get my head around it... I can see what needs to be done, but achieving it is not happening... think this is the bit where growing up without a father has not helped matters!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I find most indexing problems tend to be in the cabling, as you know I have just fitted 105 shifters and while this is a (was) a brake problem pretty similar, for some reason the rear brake lever had become quite stiff on operation, usually first thing, though it did persist, so I decided to clean the cable and a light lube, seems fine now nice and light compared with what it was, though still to road test it, trouble is it never happened in six years on the sora's, on the 105's just about 3 months and 1,600 miles, mind you I also changed the rear outer cable though not sure if this was the problem


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Oct 2014)

the bike had a new rear cable about 3 weeks ago - I was assuming that cable stretch had come into play with it being a higher quality, softer and more flexible cable...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> the bike had a new rear cable about 3 weeks ago - I was assuming that cable stretch had come into play with it being a higher quality, softer and more flexible cable...


Check its not got kinked some where, I know not likely, I put a kink in my rear cable when I first installed the shifters (trying to figure out how the cable ran through the shifters) it did seem to work perfectly though, but I soon changed it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Oct 2014)

Spent all day waiting for plumber to ring back, he has now rung and says he can't do anything till end of November.Great!

Went out for a quick spin

http://www.strava.com/activities/209627812

And now feel calmer, right where's the yellow pages?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Spent all day waiting for plumber to ring back, he has now rung and says he can't do anything till end of November.Great!
> 
> Went out for a quick spin
> 
> ...



Yup - 18mph is quick!


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yup - 18mph is quick!


But short!

New plumber should be here soon (I hope) as I'm off to work.


----------



## morrisman (20 Oct 2014)

Out for a brisk 15 miles on my Defy this afternoon and was visited by the puncture fairy 

I have had 3 separate visits over 800 odd miles, the punctures appear to be on or around the rim tape but nothing was ever evident and fitting a new tube always saw me on my way with no problems??? Anyway when back home stripped the tyres, tubes and rim tape, ran around the inside of the rim with a file to smooth any possible nicks on the spoke access holes then fitted new rim tapes to see if that cures the problem.


----------



## Cold (20 Oct 2014)

Did 37km yesterday and 43km today was good to be back on the bike.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Oct 2014)

So...

I thought I'd post up a ride, my first since joining the forum. Don't know if I qualify as a gen-yoo-wine newbie but, I have to say, I always feel like I'm learning.

This was this morning's jaunt.

http://www.strava.com/activities/209593833

Before you ask, that lump in the middle is not Uluru and yes, that's my real name. _Ironique, non?_

Was it windy? Yes. Was it raining? Yes. Did I skid out on a patch of wet leaves and end up with road rash on my hip and a grazed elbow? Oh, yes. Hey ho. 

Footnote: I'm new to Strava, having recorded my rides thus far with ridewithgps.com on my moby, so what you see are a selection of uploaded tcx files from RWGPS. If anyone cares to follow me, be my guest, although my repertoire isn't particularly exciting.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Oct 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> So...
> 
> I thought I'd post up a ride, my first since joining the forum. Don't know if I qualify as a gen-yoo-wine newbie but, I have to say, I always feel like I'm learning.
> 
> ...


We're all newbies to some degree
At a different stage, and for me, well I am a year into taking up cycling after many years

Welcome to cyclechat and to the newbie thread


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Oct 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> So...
> 
> I thought I'd post up a ride, my first since joining the forum. Don't know if I qualify as a gen-yoo-wine newbie but, I have to say, I always feel like I'm learning.
> 
> ...



I like your writing style - keep posting and welcome to (probably) the happiest part of the forum.


----------



## SpaCyclist (20 Oct 2014)

Had to go on an errand this afternoon - decision time - do I ride or drive. Decided to ride, and carry on afterwards on a loop I haven't ridden before. Just as I got my bike out it started to rain. The ride seemed like a chore in the wet. I was tempted to cut it short a couple of times. However, I saw some brighter sky and persevered. I was rewarded with sunny views over Wharfedale for the run down from Kirkby Overblow. Worth the effort - particularly given the weather forecast for tomorrow!

Here is the link for the ride:

http://www.strava.com/activities/209672122


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I like your writing style...





SpokeyDokey said:


> ...keep posting and welcome to (probably) the happiest part of the forum.


I'm getting that vibe already. And thanks for the kind comment.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Oct 2014)

SpaCyclist said:


> Had to go on an errand this afternoon - decision time - do I ride or drive. Decided to ride, and carry on afterwards on a loop I haven't ridden before. Just as I got my bike out it started to rain. The ride seemed like a chore in the wet. I was tempted to cut it short a couple of times. However, I saw some brighter sky and persevered. I was rewarded with sunny views over Wharfedale for the run down from Kirkby Overblow. Worth the effort - particularly given the weather forecast for tomorrow!
> 
> Here is the link for the ride:
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/209672122



Nice one!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Oct 2014)

I'm hoping to get out tomorrow morning but hear there's going to be a visit from the tail end of a hurricane. Hopefully it'll die out before it gets here


----------



## Torvi (20 Oct 2014)

no excuses mate!  go out whatever the weather


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Oct 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I'm hoping to get out tomorrow morning but hear there's going to be a visit from the tail end of a hurricane. Hopefully it'll die out before it gets here


_“I go out on my bike, I do my ride, and when I get back home I decide if it’s too wet or not!” - Sean Kelly_
__


----------



## Trevor_P (20 Oct 2014)

Might get out for a ride tomorrow. Just given the bike a deep clean though ....


----------



## Torvi (21 Oct 2014)

todays ride elevation insider... wish me luck :P


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Might get out for a ride tomorrow. Just given the bike a deep clean though ....


Usually happens to me, spent Sunday cleaning the bike and sorting out a sticky brake lever, just to go out last night and it threaten to rain, only turned out to be a few drops though.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2014)

Not sure the wind is quite as bad as predicted. Still around 18mph at the moment though and not pleasant for cycling just for fun. Quite happy to miss a few days over the autumn/winter to be honest.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Oct 2014)

Sounding quite wild outside at times with the odd heavy shower coming through as well. Once the rain actually started (couple of hours later than predicted) it did a very good job on raining...
just starting to get ready for college and having to go out in it on the bike... due to get much worse in the next hour (if you believe the weather forecast! )


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2014)

It was suppose to be dry here yesterday, and that was with up to date info.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Sounding quite wild outside at times with the odd heavy shower coming through as well. Once the rain actually started (couple of hours later than predicted) it did a very good job on raining...
> just starting to get ready for college and having to go out in it on the bike... due to get much worse in the next hour (if you believe the weather forecast! )


I feel for those of you who have to use the bike no matter what............take care and stay safe everyone. 
Suppose I better get the pooch out while its not too bad.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It was suppose to be dry here yesterday, and that was with up to date info.


same here, I was so glad I played it safe when I went to get the bike out. came back in, emptied the contents of the saddle bag into my pannier, added my waterproof top and left. 5 mins later it was raining. 15 mins later saw me under the biggest tree I could find, taking shelter whilst I changed into my waterproof top. My feet, socks and shoes were still wet many hours later despite the sunny ride home!


----------



## Stonechat (21 Oct 2014)

While not windy at present, there are some very bad gusts
Not cycling today (Anniversary)


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Oct 2014)

Well it is windy here in Evesham!
So I won't be going out unless it drops 

If you are out and about take it easy


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Not cycling today (Anniversary)


Happy anniversary


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Oct 2014)

why am I feeling like a wimp for getting my winter kit out for the first time this year? (I usually cycle to college in my normal clothes! )
ok - alarm has just gone off - time to go and be brave. we have just had one of those really heavy, short sharp and surprisingly cold showers come through...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Oct 2014)

Very windy and very wet and very leafy on the ground here.

Autumn colours look absolutely glorious though. 

I didn't have a big target for October (200 miles) but I have conceded today that I won't get anywhere near that as I am currently only at 94 miles and due to other commitments my cycling opportunities are few between here and the rest of the month so I've reset it to 150 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> why am I feeling like a wimp for getting my winter kit out for the first time this year? (I usually cycle to college in my normal clothes! )
> ok - alarm has just gone off - time to go and be brave. we have just had one of those really heavy, short sharp and surprisingly cold showers come through...


There's a distinct wind chill effect today. Probably be one of these days you will be putting on and taking off clothes depending on conditions. Good luck!


----------



## Stonechat (21 Oct 2014)

Walking doggy my coat blew over my head and my hat blew off
Relatively mild here but the gusts are quite strong


----------



## Torvi (21 Oct 2014)

ouch sucha bad morning to work outside, heavy rainfall... now it's very sunny and weather is acting just as i predicted soo lunch first and off we go  due to my predictions i should have nice tailwind in first quater then headwind second quater, tail third quater and fourth quater of ride again headwind...


----------



## moo (21 Oct 2014)

Just entered my first sportive with my brother - the Essex Season Ender, medium route of 42 miles. His average over that distance will be about 14mph, mine about 19mph. As we will be riding together I'll have to do my weekend century the day before. I should then be knackered enough to enjoy the slower paced sportive as a recovery ride


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Oct 2014)

well the light is excellent in between the rain storms and the trees look brilliant went lit up between the rain storms... Had a beautiful double rainbow on the way out, but then the rain arrived in force. 
6 foot long lengths of bramble flying horizontally at 3 or 4 foot height across single track country lanes are however no fun! Several of the older generations standing at bus stops gave me wry smiles as I cycled passed them...
Coming home was as hard as expected but nothing I haven't cycled in before. I don't think it will be long before my lane is blocked by a fallen tree though - the tree itself won't block the lane, it will be the roots tearing up half the width of the single track lane that will be the problem. It is a beautiful old Scots Pine, but if it survives this storm, I doubt it will survive the winter, there is a new lump in the tarmac that was flat last night and it says I am coming down and soon - at least it does to me!


----------



## Effyb4 (21 Oct 2014)

I won't be cycling today. Too windy for me. There are three cycle commuters in my family. One got a lift in, one took the bus and one braved the wind on his bike.

I hope the wind drops a bit for tomorrow, because I have a ride into Kent planned.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I won't be cycling today. Too windy for me. There are three cycle commuters in my family. One got a lift in, one took the bus and one braved the wind on his bike.
> 
> I hope the wind drops a bit for tomorrow, because I have a ride into Kent planned.


Too windy for me too. Was all set for a morning ride tomorrow but just had Dad on the phone to take him to an appointment so won't have time until later when the wind is due to pick back up and the following day isn't looking great either.


----------



## Torvi (21 Oct 2014)

This bloody motherf.... wind! 

Today route was terrible. Headwinds from hell and side winds that if id ride lighter bike im sure it would blow me away. Ive cut the route by mistake turned too early and wiped 4 miles from what i planned to do but counting in 4hours of work that ive done before ride, excuse is good. 
Few times i felt like pedaling in one place, wind was blowing so hard that if id stop pedaling id stop completely, downhills werent too fast either way, max 15mph whereas normally it would be 30-40mph you can just imagine today battle.
That battle ive definitely lost, it was by far my worst time and average since ive joined Wellingborough Cycles ive made avg speed of 10.42mph 
Safety wise route have few difficult parts like a junction between 10 and 11th mile, terrible one close to no vision and uphill. Geddington was also hard to cruise trough, very narrow and terrible pavement not to mention alot of cars parked taking every little space... 
Overall route wasn't too busy with cars, most of the time it was very quiet which is good the only busy parts were nearby kettering and between Finedon and Welly, roadworks between welly and irthlingborough which thanks to them i had both ways totally empty There were a fallen tree also somewhere between 14th and 15th mile.

How to sum it up? It was by far my hardest route but it was because of this hellish headwind and side wind that either made me really slow or almost blowing out of the road. 
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6321509


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> This bloody motherf.... wind!
> 
> Today route was terrible. Headwinds from hell and side winds that if id ride lighter bike im sure it would blow me away. Ive cut the route by mistake turned too early and wiped 4 miles from what i planned to do but counting in 4hours of work that ive done before ride, excuse is good.
> Few times i felt like pedaling in one place, wind was blowing so hard that if id stop pedaling id stop completely, downhills werent too fast either way, max 15mph whereas normally it would be 30-40mph you can just imagine today battle.
> ...


days like today are about just riding and staying safe, not about speed or averages or mileage. Just getting there safely, you just have to learn to accept that when it is very windy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2014)

@Torvi I don't think I have been out in much worse than this today, not that I went out today.


----------



## Torvi (21 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Torvi I don't think I have been out in much worse than this today, not that I went out today.



You are getting lazy :<


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> You are getting lazy :<


Sensible I'd call it.............what if that tree had fallen on your napper? Lol


----------



## moo (21 Oct 2014)

My commute in this afternoon was the windiest day since I started cycling in January. Suffice to say I upset a lot of motorists by taking over the lane on most of it. I survived, so sod em


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Sensible I'd call it.............what if that tree had fallen on your napper? Lol



I had to pop over to our warehouse today, when I came back a tree was across the road that I had cycled along an hour earlier.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had to pop over to our warehouse today, when I came back a tree was across the road that I had cycled along an hour earlier.


----------



## Torvi (21 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Sensible I'd call it.............what if that tree had fallen on your napper? Lol


i was moving so slow that i would easily dodge it lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> You are getting lazy :<


Fair enough if you think 437 miles this month is lazy.


----------



## Torvi (21 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Fair enough if you think 437 miles this month is lazy.


could be 500... joking  good job


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2014)

@Torvi ok 671 miles in the last 30 days, before that I wouldn't get out of bed for a week, or ride the week after. 
Edit
couldn't rather


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Fair enough if you think 437 miles this month is lazy.


I do ;-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I do ;-)


Well your a nutter anyway , not been as poorly as some folk on here after falls, but twice this year I have been bed bound once in hospital


----------



## Torvi (21 Oct 2014)

hmm do wonder, with that windy ride ive found out a way how to produce even more power but it's quite exhausting and wondering if in current "fitness" state i should even try doing it...

Short to say when pedaling and you are about to go up with leg instead of typical smooth movement you rather pulling your leg forcefully up rather than rely 50/50 on rotation force. that way i found myself spinning out 12th gear easily which is 19t/50t and almost spinning out 13th gear. but oh the impact on my calf was so tough i had to stop shortly. it was also very slight gradient.


----------



## moo (22 Oct 2014)

It's probably a good thing my commute home was on empty roads. A strong gust of cross wind with a rear pannier made for some interesting moments.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Oct 2014)

Calmed down here today but very cold. Think it might be time to invest in a decent winter top.

http://www.strava.com/activities/210311501


----------



## Stonechat (22 Oct 2014)

YEs went out and it was cold, and my plans for doing some training work were scuppered
Roadworks on Chertsey Bridge led to long queues on both side of the river.
Still road about here and there, got a KOM on a segment I created some time ago, only 44 riders on that segment.
Still a good ride, westerly wind helped times in one direction.

Such are the number of cyclists round here that even a PR on a 1.3 mile segment at 20.3 mph average still only gets me 2230 out of 4960 position

Still good to get out
21.96 miles at average of 15.0 (winds and queues slowed me down) only 371 feet of climbing
http://www.strava.com/activities/210323685

Figures do not reflect the effort put in!!


----------



## SpaCyclist (22 Oct 2014)

Short and slow ride with Mrs. SpaCyclist this morning. Set off quite early, and started and finished while it was still bright. Light rain falling here now.

I agree with Brian Evesham's signature tag line - a short ride is better than no ride. Hopefully I will have time for a longer outing tomorrow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Oct 2014)

Well my fastest avg speed for some time and still no pb's


----------



## Voinar (22 Oct 2014)

Hi All

New member here.

I started back cycling approx 2 months ago.

Prior to this I hadn't cycled for 15+ years and was a smoker during that time.

I've now packed in and bought myself a nice new bike and I'm starting to get fit again.

I'll typically do about 100 miles a week on the local cycle paths in the area usually my avg speed is 13.x MPH at the end of a ride.

It feels real good to be back in the saddle after so long in the wilderness.


Jim


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Oct 2014)

Not the best ride out for me today. I managed to have 2 visits from the fairy, one on the back and one on the front and part way round I started feeling unwell. The friends I had with me were great and one of them is a nurse (probably for the best as I have heart failure following heart surgery last year). I made it back home, although every time I went up a slight incline I ended up short of breath and had to have a couple of minutes rest. I hope I'm feeling better the next time I go out. A very slow average speed as a result. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/210386043


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Not the best ride out for me today. I managed to have 2 visits from the fairy, one on the back and one on the front and part way round I started feeling unwell. The friends I had with me were great and one of them is a nurse (probably for the best as I have heart failure following heart surgery last year). I made it back home, although every time I went up a slight incline I ended up short of breath and had to have a couple of minutes rest. I hope I'm feeling better the next time I go out. A very slow average speed as a result.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/210386043


Sorry to hear that. Was it still windy? I believe that can make breathing feel more difficult? Hopefully, that's the fairy given you your share of visits for a while now.............and never mind about speed, I think we all slow down at this time of the year for various reasons, eg. wearing bulkier clothes, colder muscles, windy conditions and slippy roads, etc.


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Oct 2014)

It was fairly windy still - 15mph headwind all the way back. I'm lucky I had friends with me really. If it happens while riding again, a visit to the doc might be in order.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Oct 2014)

@Effyb4 its not good feeling unwell on the bike, at least you made home safe far better than any average speeds.

@Voinar  to the group.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Oct 2014)

@Torvi 80km's do yea


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Oct 2014)

Hoped to get out on the bike after work but just felt jiggered (as we say around here) after precious little sleep last night and a long day at work. Ate me tea, hit the sofa, the rest is depressing history. It was never like this on the Led Zep tour bus...


----------



## RWright (23 Oct 2014)

Welcome @Voinar 

@Effyb4 I hope you feel better soon. It takes a lot more effort for me this time of year. I think it is a combination of the things Mo mentioned plus I think I might be allergic to the cold.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> I think I might be allergic to the cold.


I think I'm just allergic to hard work!  Felt a real slog this morning. Wind and rain plus legs that didn't feel very strong.

Always a nice feeling though when you get in with that warm glow and enjoy your breakfast. Only problem is, I will need to go back out with the dog now and get wet all over again!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Oct 2014)

@Mo1959 yea right, I don't know many lassies that can do the mileage you can.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2014)

*Wet!*

(No progress.)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Wet!*
> 
> (No progress.)


tis dry here, but have other things to do today... so also no progress..


----------



## Torvi (23 Oct 2014)

been out today again battling winds tough not so hard as Tuesday ones. went with mate and his boss 
no idea what my av speed was as me and mate's boss been waiting couple of times for him on top of hills. 
http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/618355904/0?lang=en


----------



## SpaCyclist (23 Oct 2014)

Well, I did manage the longer ride I hoped for yesterday - 82.4km with 729m (51.2 miles and 2,400ft) according to Strava. This is the longest and toughest ride I have managed for 24 years - my last really long ride was the Great Yorkshire Bike Ride in 1990, and I still have the 'T' shirt somewhere to prove it!

That however is only half the story.

Planning the route last night I spotted one of those dreaded steep uphill arrows across the road, with no alternative way round it. After considering, and rejecting several alternatives I decided to go for it.

Everything was fine until I saw the 1 in 6 sign.

Ok, that's steep, but just slow down and you'll be fine... Next I saw the short steepest bit.... Oh xxxx.

Pedalling up, out of my seat.... Very hard work.... Who put the brakes on..... Why does this bike weigh four times what it did a minute ago..... Who fitted the anchor to my bike, and can I get rid of it.....

I got up the steepest section, but had to stop to recover before finishing the hill. Maybe next time...

The payoff for the effort was a lovely downhill section. Not too steep, and no sharp bends and not too busy a road. I love it when cars stop going past me as I head downhill. Strava shows a maximum speed of 64kmh, and I must have done about that for best part of a mile.

Definitely tired legs now, but I am pleased with the ride - and it was almost all dry!

if you are interested, you can see the route here: http://www.strava.com/activities/210700659.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2014)

SpaCyclist said:


> Well, I did manage the longer ride I hoped for yesterday - 82.4km with 729m (51.2 miles and 2,400ft) according to Strava. This is the longest and toughest ride I have managed for 24 years - my last really long ride was the Great Yorkshire Bike Ride in 1990, and I still have the 'T' shirt somewhere to prove it!
> 
> That however is only half the story.
> 
> ...



Impressive ride!

I don't always 'get' Strava gradients - they always seem low. I tracked all the way along the profile and couldn't find the 1 in 6 (well done for getting up that!) anywhere.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> been out today again battling winds tough not so hard as Tuesday ones. went with mate and his boss
> no idea what my av speed was as me and mate's boss been waiting couple of times for him on top of hills.
> http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/618355904/0?lang=en



How are you getting a long with GC?

I think I like it although it is not very flexible re graphs etc.


----------



## Torvi (23 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How are you getting a long with GC?
> 
> I think I like it although it is not very flexible re graphs etc.


i dont like garmin too but my friend supplied me with this link only so not like i had a choice lol


----------



## SpaCyclist (23 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Impressive ride!
> 
> I don't always 'get' Strava gradients - they always seem low. I tracked all the way along the profile and couldn't find the 1 in 6 (well done for getting up that!) anywhere.



I agree - I'm not sure whether it was the road sign or strava overstating the slope. The segment "Stainburn Bank" on the ride has a maximum gradient of 15.8%. Whatever it was, I found it VERY steep!

Strava always reduces the height climbed compared to my Satmap gps. However, I tend to trust the Strava figures more than the gps. The gps has a margin of error of say 5m, which isn't much in terms of distance, but can be significant in terms of height gained. I use the gps for walking as well as cycling, and find that if I walk any distance on a flat path (such as a canal towpath), it will record "phantom" ups and downs. I suspect that this problem will be worse when the gps signal is poor - such as when cycling or walking under trees.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2014)

SpaCyclist said:


> I agree - I'm not sure whether it was the road sign or strava overstating the slope. The segment "Stainburn Bank" on the ride has a maximum gradient of 15.8%. Whatever it was, I found it VERY steep!
> 
> Strava always reduces the height climbed compared to my Satmap gps. However, I tend to trust the Strava figures more than the gps. The gps has a margin of error of say 5m, which isn't much in terms of distance, but can be significant in terms of height gained. I use the gps for walking as well as cycling, and find that if I walk any distance on a flat path (such as a canal towpath), it will record "phantom" ups and downs. I suspect that this problem will be worse when the gps signal is poor - such as when cycling or walking under trees.



That sure is steep - I've not been up anything that steep on a road bike and I don't think I could. I find 10% hard enough tbh - and I couldn't do that over any significant distance, it's ok the odd 100m here and there. I'm going to get a triple one day!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Oct 2014)

SpaCyclist said:


> I agree - I'm not sure whether it was the road sign or strava overstating the slope. The segment "Stainburn Bank" on the ride has a maximum gradient of 15.8%. Whatever it was, I found it VERY steep!
> 
> Strava always reduces the height climbed compared to my Satmap gps. However, *I tend to trust the Strava figures more than the gps.* The gps has a margin of error of say 5m, which isn't much in terms of distance, but can be significant in terms of height gained. I use the gps for walking as well as cycling, and find that if I walk any distance on a flat path (such as a canal towpath), it will record "phantom" ups and downs. I suspect that this problem will be worse when the gps signal is poor - such as when cycling or walking under trees.


Strava is pants at elevation, do this create a segment for the whole ride and you will see what I mean, rwgps gives better figures.


----------



## Torvi (23 Oct 2014)

Agree with ridewithgps its very good tool and very accurate too


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Oct 2014)

SpaCyclist said:


> I agree - I'm not sure whether it was the road sign or strava overstating the slope. The segment "Stainburn Bank" on the ride has a maximum gradient of 15.8%. Whatever it was, I found it VERY steep!
> 
> Strava always reduces the height climbed compared to my Satmap gps. However, I tend to trust the Strava figures more than the gps. The gps has a margin of error of say 5m, which isn't much in terms of distance, but can be significant in terms of height gained. I use the gps for walking as well as cycling, and find that if I walk any distance on a flat path (such as a canal towpath), it will record "phantom" ups and downs. I suspect that this problem will be worse when the gps signal is poor - such as when cycling or walking under trees.



It's not the Satmap. I use the Satmap Active 12 with the barometric altimeter and Strava still nicks 25-33% of my elevation, put the same ride into ridewithgps and it is pretty much the same as the Satmap. I used to get the same using the Active 10 with the GPS elevation.


----------



## SpaCyclist (23 Oct 2014)

Interesting Nigel. I have logged onto rwgps and uploaded todays ride. It shows a total elevation gain of 2679ft about 10% higher than Strava. I wonder where each of the programmes source their height data from? Neither programme appears to have access to the Ordnance survey data set, so I presume they must be working from users gps data and averaging it in some way. Maybe use different algorithms to achieve this?

Anyway, to a large extent this is all academic - enjoying the ride is the objective!


----------



## moo (23 Oct 2014)

My flat commute in the wind the other day registered 550ft of climbing. On a normal day the garmin 800 shows 200ft. That's some margin of error.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Oct 2014)

I set my stall out to definitely do an hour's worth this evening. Only an event of earth-shattering proportions would have stopped me. And nothing did!

http://www.strava.com/activities/210808392

*does backflip*


----------



## Stonechat (23 Oct 2014)

Really want To do a ride tomorrow, looking like showers, hope I can still try to get out


----------



## Torvi (23 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Really want To do a ride tomorrow, looking like showers, hope I can still try to get out


ride whatever the weather


----------



## mick160 (23 Oct 2014)

Going away tomorrow for the weekend so no more cycling opportunity until at least Tuesday  So made sure I got out tonight.

https://www.strava.com/activities/210841053

A bit breezy and hard work at times but thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I set my stall out to definitely do an hour's worth this evening. Only an event of earth-shattering proportions would have stopped me. And nothing did!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/210808392
> 
> *does backflip*



Ooooh! That route would aggravate me - a double there and back!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2014)

Torvi said:


> ride whatever the weather



No - definitely not!


----------



## SpaCyclist (23 Oct 2014)

moo said:


> My flat commute in the wind the other day registered 550ft of climbing. On a normal day the garmin 800 shows 200ft. That's some margin of error.



If you look at the elevation profile you can often see one point where it has gone haywire and created a mountain that isn't there! Modern technology is great when it works as intended, but it doesn't always do that.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ooooh! That route would aggravate me - a double there and back!


----------



## Torvi (24 Oct 2014)

preparing myself for saturday 52 miler on wiggle circuit breaker, some stretching and only short 12mile ride today tough no idea what weather will be like leater on hope there will be no rain but even if i will go out


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2014)

@SpaCyclist depending on the unit, correcting on rwgps is pretty good, however when converting fit files from he 500 last year, it did produce peaks and troughs, which lead to an increased elevation of about 5-10ft/mile, the tcx files I use from both the 705 and Rider 20 produce about the same elevation, there is so slight variation for the same ride though. ( I could produce a chart), all I can deduce is that in converting the binary fit file there are some errors introduced, I dont recall about the R35 as that had a barometric reading, but I can't remember what strava did to it.


----------



## Harv (24 Oct 2014)

I have a target of 1000 miles to complete by the end of the year. 

Currently on 835. 

Wish Strava had a way you could set an annual target and monitor progress against it. Would be nice if it told you how many miles you need to do each week to hit the target. Using my math skills I work out I need to do just over 18 miles a week for the rest of the year.  Game on!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2014)

@Harv I have two tables in my database that give me targets, one is a yearly one showing how much I need to do to set distance i.e. 1,000, 2,000 ect (current set up to show 3 imperial and one metric), also a monthly one showing how I am progressing on the strava monthly challenge how far in km's and miles and how long at current average speed, these are in for each day, the yearly one also gives a projection miles based on current averages of how far on average each I have ridden, percentage of the days ridden so far, and taking that based on the days left gives me the projection, and how many hours, currently 72hrs riding.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> I have a target of 1000 miles to complete by the end of the year.
> 
> Currently on 835.
> 
> Wish Strava had a way you could set an annual target and monitor progress against it. Would be nice if it told you how many miles you need to do each week to hit the target. Using my math skills I work out I need to do just over 18 miles a week for the rest of the year.  Game on!



mycyclinglog will do all that for you, though it is manual entry, though you can put a nice sig under your posts with it.


----------



## Harv (24 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the replies. However i'm not so good at keeping manual systems up to date. I rarely use my PC nowadays. 

I tend to use my iphone and iPad instead.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> Thanks for the replies. However i'm not so good at keeping manual systems up to date. I rarely use my PC nowadays.
> 
> I tend to use my iphone and iPad instead.









that is sadly one of the problems with Strava. MCL only gets what you put into it (for cycling...) Strava and hence Veloviewer include other activities which is why I quite a few of us use MCL... It is also a handy log of your mileage with an easy export option to a csv file...


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> mycyclinglog will do all that for you, though it is manual entry, though you can put a nice sig under your posts with it.


I got fed up with the manual updating. Haven't been using it since I started back.


----------



## RWright (24 Oct 2014)

I can't remember for sure but I think veloviewer will let you choose to import only certain types of activities from Strava. I will double check. I think I am only showing cycling mileage on mine.

Edit: I just checked and Veloviewer is only showing my Rides. I get them from Strava and I put walks/jogs on there too. I forget how I did it but there is a setting in there somewhere that lets you choose what you want. I can look later this evening and probably figure out where, if anyone needs help finding it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Oct 2014)

Enjoyed today's ride even more for not riding yesterday even though it's was Misly wet at best and raining for the rest.

http://www.strava.com/activities/211011629

Me riding in the rain, now that's progress !
Me enjoying the rain is ................(well it's obvious I don't commute !).


----------



## moo (24 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> I can't remember for sure but I think veloviewer will let you choose to import only certain types of activities from Strava. I will double check. I think I am only showing cycling mileage on mine.
> 
> Edit: I just checked and Veloviewer is only showing my Rides. I get them from Strava and I put walks/jogs on there too. I forget how I did it but there is a setting in there somewhere that lets you choose what you want. I can look later this evening and probably figure out where, if anyone needs help finding it.



On the update page if you click Show Options there is a checkbox for which activities you wish to upload.


----------



## Harv (24 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 59827
> 
> 
> that is sadly one of the problems with Strava. MCL only gets what you put into it (for cycling...) Strava and hence Veloviewer include other activities which is why I quite a few of us use MCL... It is also a handy log of your mileage with an easy export option to a csv file...



Strava does list my cycling mileage separately on my profile page. 

It's just the monitoring again an annual target that's missing. It doesn't take long to calculate. Maybes I'm just being picky.


----------



## stevey (24 Oct 2014)

Well after a couple of days tinkering with the cassette/chain to try and get it stop jumping and skipping think i may have actually achieved this went out this morning done this little journey
http://www.strava.com/activities/211018399 no skipping/jumping 
Also had an e-mail saying my new bike had been delivered and had passed there QC checks and will be delivered on tuesday (Pics to come)...


----------



## dee.jay (24 Oct 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/211032964

Today's ride with two colleagues from work. Hell of a ride for me, I'm done for now though! wow!


----------



## Effyb4 (24 Oct 2014)

I'm not sure I like my new nickname. A friend I cycled with on Wednesday has started calling me the puncture princess


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Oct 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I'm not sure I like my new nickname. A friend I cycled with on Wednesday has started calling me the puncture princess


change your tyres to something more suitable for winter and with a bit more protections... or accept that you can shame them all by being able to repair/replace inner tubes faster than they can!


----------



## dee.jay (24 Oct 2014)

Schwalbe Marathon's! I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Oct 2014)

Good ride this afternoon after brief foray this morning and the rain and drizzle held off
Did what is becoming my regular Windlesham Loop

27.18 miles @ 16.6 mph, felt I was pushing all the way, as @Mo1959 says, the winter clobber slows you a little so reasonably pleased with that
571 feet climbing

Surrey county council seem to be doing a lot of resurfacing lately, so was again slowed down by some
I feel good and despite pushing it a bit still feel within myself

http://www.strava.com/activities/211062180


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> Strava does list my cycling mileage separately on my profile page.
> 
> It's just the monitoring again an annual target that's missing. It doesn't take long to calculate. Maybes I'm just being picky.



Garmin Connect does it - you can set annual, monthly, weekly targets and it shows a neat little pie chart with % & miles achieved vs target and days & miles remaining. I have set one up for the year and each remaining month etc.

Changes colour too if you complete it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Changes colour too if you complete it.


 sorry been one of those afternoons...   

I did use it for a while as well but when they changed to the new interface and life kept logging me out I quit with it. Now I don't really go there other than to plan routes - talking of which my OH has requested a long ride over the weekend. must go and plan something...


----------



## Stonechat (24 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> sorry been one of those afternoons...
> 
> I did use it for a while as well but when they changed to the new interface and life kept logging me out I quit with it. Now I don't really go there other than to plan routes - talking of which my OH has requested a long ride over the weekend. must go and plan something...


It did used to show which HR zones you were in but could not get it to do that just now

Also if you programme a workout, you have no way of giving a stage a customer name (this is where I put instructions to self which appears on the Garmin)
You still get this if you programme the work out using the original training centre programme


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> It did used to show which HR zones you were in but could not get it to do that just now
> 
> Also if you programme a workout, you have no way of giving a stage a customer name (this is where I put instructions to self which appears on the Garmin)
> You still get this if you programme the work out using the original training centre programme


programming work outs is a bit passed me... I only cycle outside and don't do the HR monitor stuff... I get enough exercise with my 44 mile commute 2-3 times a week plus general cycling transport and a weekend ride with my OH... I would hate to know what my heart though of the exercise I take... It already routinely sets off all the alarms in hospitals dropping below 60rpm even when I am in a consultation... 
However I do know that it was only 99rpm 2 minutes after getting off my bike after racing into town to get to a hospital appointment I had forgotten about. I did tactfully point out to them that tacking my BP immediately after I had arrived after cycling 6-7 miles with an interesting last uphill climb (lowest gear job with vehicles unable to overtake you...) was not going to look great (I have hypertension)... the only thing it really confirmed was that I was correct.... my consultant then repeatedly took it during the appointment and had me lying down at one point - confirming I also have postural hypotension!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2014)

@Harv just do what I do and enter it monthly on M.C.L.


----------



## Harv (24 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'll check out the garmin app on my iPad initially as my strava auto syncs to garmin. If that does it it saves me manually updating figures.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2014)

Quiet in here tonight.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Quiet in here tonight.


Boo


----------



## Razzle (24 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> It's been some time since I've seen one of your rides on Strava. Hope to see you back in action soon.



There you go Harv,

Just posted one.

6 Weeks off the bike due to injury, in the pitch black, while on support, so phones been ringing all way round, (had 6 calls)
New bike lights were great 

Moon XP500 - Front
Moon Shield - Rear

The only 2 cars I met on the roads, actually STOPPED to let me past, maybe the front is a little bit brighter than they're used to on a push rod and were a bit confused? 

Anyway: http://www.strava.com/activities/211153105

7.3mi Distance
24:26 Moving Time
233ft Elevation (?)
186W Estimated Avg Power
273kJ Energy Output

Speed; Avg: 18.0mi/h, Max: 30.9mi/h
Heart Rate; Avg: 161bpm, Max: 184bpm
Cadence; Avg: 87, Max: 106
Calories: 304
Temperature; Avg: 48F
Elapsed Time: 24:26

Daz


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Boo


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2014)

Razzle said:


> The only 2 cars I met on the roads, actually STOPPED to let me past, maybe the front is a little bit brighter than they're used to on a push rod and were a bit confused?


Get this all the time, especially at chicanes


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Quiet in here tonight.


after this week on mod'ing I am quite grateful... you can tell that the fair weather cyclists are starting to get stir crazy... beginning to wonder what I let myself in for when I agreed to it

perhaps I should just  now...

off to bed...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2014)

Its not been to bad this week, apart from Tuesday.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its not been to bad this week, apart from Tuesday.


some areas of the country have been worse than us. I have started to detect a pattern in members behaviour when the weather is bad....




ohhhhh...arrggghhhh

I seriously hope that double post is not for my sake.... bar humbug.... <storms off to bed>


----------



## Harv (24 Oct 2014)

Razzle said:


> There you go Harv,
> 
> Just posted one.
> 
> ...



Good to see you back Daz. I like the sound of your lights. Might have to look in to getting some as my current set up isn't that great.


----------



## Torvi (24 Oct 2014)

Next years plan! 5000 miles in a year, average 104 days to do it and wont be counting commutes in.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> some areas of the country have been worse than us. I have started to detect a pattern in members behaviour when the weather is bad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it was a mistake, things a little slow here today, a bit like the garmin has been.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> No it was a mistake, things a little slow here today, a bit like the garmin has been.


I know  just needed a laugh and I know my sense of humour is often missed by more normal folk... And conveying it online is even harder....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2014)

I got yea, you above all others should know a thing or two about I.T.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Oct 2014)

Razzle said:


> There you go Harv,
> 
> Just posted one.
> 
> ...


Well done, I can't ride at 18 mph now never mind after 6 weeks off


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2014)

Yuck, wet and windy but tomorrow is to be even worse. Might just do one of my short loops. Feel a bit daft setting out in pouring rain but it's still nearly dark so nobody will hopefully see me! Lol


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its not been to bad this week, apart from Tuesday.



Been a nightmare here!


----------



## Eribiste (25 Oct 2014)

I've been making steady progress on my commute of 13 miles; I've got under 45 minutes in both directions now. I've still got to work on those hills though!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yuck, wet and windy but tomorrow is to be even worse. Might just do one of my short loops. Feel a bit daft setting out in pouring rain but it's still nearly dark so nobody will hopefully see me! Lol


Just think tomorrow you will either be chomping at the bit to be out and it will be totally pitch dark or it will be the same time and totally light.


Problem solved!


(BST to GMT happens tonight)


----------



## Stonechat (25 Oct 2014)

Well aiming to go out on a group ride tomorrow, if I am out quickly enough
Hope I can keep up!
Lighter morning will help me get up. Hate long dark evenings though

I have been musing about and will probably adjust variable angle stem down a bit,
The Felt has this clever arrangement, and combining with flipping the stem, quite a range of angles.
However seeing the recent advice that riding with hands on the hoods and elbows bent is an improvement over straight arms on the drops, aerodynamically, maybe I should hold off!


----------



## Harv (25 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> However seeing the recent advice that riding with hands on the hoods and elbows bent is an improvement over straight arms on the drops, aerodynamically, maybe I should hold off!



Where did you read this? I always thought being on the drops gave you the best aerodynamics


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Just think tomorrow you will either be chomping at the bit to be out and it will be totally pitch dark or it will be the same time and totally light.
> 
> 
> Problem solved!
> ...


If the wind is as strong as it says I won't be bothering. Just back from a wet and windy 13 miles. At least I wasn't the only daft b****r out there.....I met my neighbour having a wee spin too. It was actually kind of refreshing. Lol


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> If the wind is as strong as it says I won't be bothering. Just back from a wet and windy 13 miles. At least I wasn't the only daft b****r out there.....I met my neighbour having a wee spin too. It was actually kind of refreshing. Lol


My OH looks like he is coming down with a bad throat, so not sure what will happen this weekend. Found him sleeping downstairs this morning and given it is drizzle here and he is under the weather..  we shll see. I need to give my bike some TLC as it is, my mtb still needs it brakes looking at and his road bike needs major TLC... plus our evening meal needs making and there is the Christmas Cake to get done this week as well... still rounding up all of the ingredients but got to get them all over to my mothers () which I may bale to the car for - the ingredients are heavy and the cake itself takes hours and hours to make, and we don't have an oven we can cook it in - so that is 2 trips over an empty house this week... 

I could easily not get out today sadly...  the weather is meant to be better here today than tomorrow, but both days are supposedly dry (I say supposedly because no rain was forecast overnight and guess what it was doing this morning when I woke....

we shall see - I'm going through one of those could sleep for weeks phases at the moment. need someone to shake me out of it!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm going through one of those could sleep for weeks phases at the moment. need someone to shake me out of it!


Can I borrow it then...........I very rarely ever seem to feel tired at all these days. I seem to exist on just three or four hours. Wonder if years of shift work have mucked up my body clock?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Can I borrow it then...........I very rarely ever seem to feel tired at all these days. I seem to exist on just three or four hours. Wonder if years of shift work have mucked up my body clock?


please feel free and help yourself... I am convinced my body currently wants to hibernate...


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> please feel free and help yourself... I am convinced my body currently wants to hibernate...


I quite fancy the idea of hibernating until around March actually. Dog might be a bit cross legged by then though! Talking of which I better get her out a wee walk. Sun is trying to come out but there is still rain blowing through the wind so it won't be far.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Oct 2014)

I actually quite like winter time if it wouldn't rain too much
Remember back in the 80s going on a birdwatching holiday in Norfolk on the bike. It was cold but often sunny, and I have a fantastic memry of cycling up and down the North coast of Norfolk, and walking on the miles of sands a Wells at low tide

I am finding getting clothing right to be tricky, either not warm enough or sweaty underneath


----------



## Stonechat (25 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> Where did you read this? I always thought being on the drops gave you the best aerodynamics



Here is the article
http://road.cc/content/news/133598-want-ride-faster-hunker-down-hoods

It is actually saying (I think) that for the same body angle, having hand on hood with bent elbows is more aero than hand on drops with strighter arms


----------



## morrisman (25 Oct 2014)

Tonight (00:01 depart) I shall be taking part in the St Crispin's Day Night Ride (100 miles round central London then out and back up the Thames Valley to Twyford). This ride and me have a bit of a history, tried it last year but it took place in the tail end of a tropical storm so, due to lack of preparedness I my part, I bailed at 30 miles, about 4 months later set off again all on my own and made 40 miles before the rear derailleur failed so limped back to my car as a single speed, then in July finally completed it. So my first attempt took about 9 months, hoping for nearer 7.5 hours tonight.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6184113


----------



## Stonechat (25 Oct 2014)

good luck @morrisman hope it goes well.
Not done any night rides this time round cyclking


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Oct 2014)

<rant mode on>

just had to bin one of my Conti GP4000s tyres. The front one... it showed hardly any signs of wear given the 5,000km it has done, with the sole exception of a huge crater of a hole in it... looks like a piece of glass tried going through it... it was all the way through except for the last tiny weenie bit of lining that you see on the inside of the tyre... and about 5mm in length. canvas, thread and the likes all showing. Not impressed (with the hole) that is, rather than the tyre... so I have finally gotten around to putting my winter tyres back on - the Durano Pluses... still going strong after 7,500km or so... hopefully they will last the winter and spring out... on the bright side of things I have managed ot fix the lateral movement in the front wheel without having ot replace the bearings. one of the nuts was slightly lose. tightening it a wee touch as resolved the lateral movement... one ot keep an eye on (and yes I know I can't type today!... ahhhhhh)

<rant mode off>


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> some areas of the country have been worse than us. I have started to detect a pattern in members behaviour when the weather is bad...



Ok just updated my weather data, and its rained 3 out of the 4 days I have been out in the last 7 days, but its been that light I have hardly noticed it, its been like 0.12mm over those 4 days compared with a couple of weeks ago when i got most of 2.4mm, of which I got 2.3mm of it in the first 1 hr of one ride


----------



## RWright (25 Oct 2014)

Good luck on your ride Morrisman. 

I have been lucky with the weather here (so far ). I should probably be getting out more than I do, even though it would be night riding it still wouldn't be bad. I still have some of my windows opened, I did take the fan out of and close the bedroom window a couple of days ago. I also just drank my first cup of coffee for about the last six or seven months, not because it was that cold but because I just wanted some. ...... I hope I haven't jinxed myself. I have read it is forecast to be a little cooler and wetter here than normal this winter but more than likely no more polar vortex collapses like last year. 

I am also one of those that hibernating for a few months during winter wouldn't bother me very much. I didn't ride yesterday, just a little jogging but feel a little guilty that I didn't ride some too. I just need a few km to get my Challenged Athletes merit badge.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> but feel a little guilty that I didn't ride some too



I'm currently feeling very guilty... I'm about to drive over to my parents home


----------



## Torvi (25 Oct 2014)

It was amazing ride, had fun moments had struggle moments and few near misses
The girl by my side had a serious crash when a horse tackled her out of the bike, i was almost hit by horse too but managed to dodge in last second we all finished it anyway. Had a pleasure to meet many ppl, almost everyone but one guy was nice and we all been happy that we are here.
This guy im talking about laughed me and other bloke off when i pulled over to check if the other bloke is ok, apparently his rear derallieur broke, ive got pissed off and managed to catch him and took him over fark you unnamed retard you got beaten by a guy on shittie basic bike
Last 10 miles ive had a little crash with other bloke, we been chatting and out of nowhere high angled turn appeared, i shot trough junction straight cuz was too high speed and he hit my rear wheel and fell off, my fault 100% after making sure he is quite ok (i hope he made it after all) i went off.
After all those adventures made a time around 4:20 which is by far a nice time, wanted to do it under 5 hours and made it!
Got a little bronze medal and finishers shirt at the finish line ive done the standard red 52 miler


----------



## Voinar (25 Oct 2014)

Well it was my 51st birthday yesterday - I thought I'd mark the occasion with "Riding My Age" - so today I rode exactly 51 Miles in 3hrs 44mins - Average speed of 13.63 mph


----------



## RWright (25 Oct 2014)

Happy Birthday and nice ride @Voinar 

Nice ride @Torvi


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2014)

@Voinar nice one, and @Torvi well done, just shows you its the engine as much as the bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2014)

Voinar said:


> Well it was my 51st birthday yesterday - I thought I'd mark the occasion with "Riding My Age" - so today I rode exactly 51 Miles in 3hrs 44mins - Average speed of 13.63 mph


Happy birthday and well done on the ride.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm currently feeling very guilty... I'm about to drive over to my parents home


No longer feeling guilty and still there... Knackered after having to fell the largest tree in their garden... Hope I will have recovered by tomorrow, was hoping for a 100km ride bit we will have to see how I feel in the am... Note to break the news to my mum (they are away) it was her favourite tree and it was a felling to the ground job!


----------



## dee.jay (25 Oct 2014)

Rain, schmain. It was tanking it down during the 29 mile ride yesterday. I figure if I can ride in that then I can pretty much ride in anything


----------



## Harv (25 Oct 2014)

Just did my longest ride ever. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/211474466

Was really windy today as well. Had to do a little loop in a nearby village just to make sure I hit 40 miles for the first time ever. Lol.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2014)

@Harv nice one.

See people the cooler temps are not all bad, sorry about this I did say I wasn't going to post any more charts but this is just easier, these are my last 3 Oct figures, the one in 2012 was my furthest that year and the first time a clocked up 1,000Km for a month.







I am not going to get anywhere near last years total, but its not because of the weather.


----------



## Eribiste (25 Oct 2014)

Voinar said:


> Well it was my 51st birthday yesterday - I thought I'd mark the occasion with "Riding My Age" - so today I rode exactly 51 Miles in 3hrs 44mins - Average speed of 13.63 mph



That's a good idea. I've got 60 miles to do soon then!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2014)

Eribiste said:


> That's a good idea. I've got 60 miles to do soon then!



100 miles at 100, there's a long term target for us all


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 100 miles at 100, there's a long term target for us all


<can't type what I was thinking> why do you want to stay around that long? just think how boring it would be!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> <can't type what I was thinking> why do you want to stay around that long? just think how boring it would be!


Now that depends on your point of view, I would love to see the technologies we mange to devise, and how we overcome the global warming issue, but couldn't careless if I dropped down dead now, from a personal point of view.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> <can't type what I was thinking> why do you want to stay around that long? just think how boring it would be!



If you can ride 100 miles at 100 you will be fit enough not to get bored


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you can ride 100 miles at 100 you will be fit enough not to get bored


Judging from the number that over take me around these parts, quite a few are quite capable


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> <can't type what I was thinking> why do you want to stay around that long? just think how boring it would be!


I would love to live to 100 as long as I was healthy. I'm actually quite scared of dying for some reason. Must still be enjoying life too much. Lol.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> <can't type what I was thinking> why do you want to stay around that long? just think how boring it would be!


Roger Daltrey used to say the same thing but I think he's changed his tune in the last 50 years...


----------



## Big_Dave (25 Oct 2014)

Just looked at my elevation gain for this year and I've now climbed 100,115ft  (averages out at just over 1,251ft per ride) One could say it's been a bit of an up hill struggle


----------



## Eribiste (26 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Just looked at my elevation gain for this year and I've now climbed 100,115ft  (averages out at just over 1,251ft per ride) One could say it's been a bit of an up hill struggle


That's going to be the hell of a descent when you finally reach the top!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2014)

Pretty blustery here this morning so I tried a bit of a jog instead..........shock, horror on a cycling forum 

Actually quite enjoyed it but was overdressed and got a bit warm to say the least

http://app.strava.com/activities/211725842


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Pretty blustery here this morning so I tried a bit of a jog instead..........shock, horror on a cycling forum
> 
> Actually quite enjoyed it but was overdressed and got a bit warm to say the least
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/211725842



Not something I'll be doing anytime soon but well done you. 

Now off you go to Jogging Chat!


----------



## Big_Dave (26 Oct 2014)

Eribiste said:


> That's going to be the hell of a descent when you finally reach the top!


 yes, would be a good view, you could call in at the international space station for a cuppa


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> Just did my longest ride ever.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/211474466
> 
> Was really windy today as well. Had to do a little loop in a nearby village just to make sure I hit 40 miles for the first time ever. Lol.



@Harv 

Nice ride - well done to you! 

Always good to achieve a personal milestone. Next stop 50?

Would you like me to send you a picture of a hill?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Oct 2014)

Eribiste said:


> That's a good idea. I've got 60 miles to do soon then!



It's a very good idea,

Maybe next year we could all ride our age in miles as a challenge!

I'm 30 next year so would be happy to give it a go.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Pretty blustery here this morning so I tried a bit of a jog instead..........shock, horror on a cycling forum
> 
> Actually quite enjoyed it but was overdressed and got a bit warm to say the least
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/211725842



@Mo1959 

Absolutely chucking it down here with a really nasty wind whizzing about.

Can't quite match your effort but I have just walked a *Whole Mile* around the village (soaking wet!) in an attempt to burn off the Bounty I ate last night.

Don't think it has worked - I have a huge pile of logs to stack later that were delivered on Friday and maybe that will do the trick.

Got another one in the fridge for when I watch football later though.

Me & chocolate are a lost cause.


----------



## Harv (26 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Harv
> 
> Nice ride - well done to you!
> 
> ...



I never thought I'd ever get to 40 miles let alone 50! Although we took it easy it was a bit of a slog at the end. This was mainly due to the wind. If there's no wind I'm sure I'd contemplate 50. Just need to work out a 50 mile route without any bumps 

Hills? I've heard of those things. As you can see from my elevation I don't have any to the West of me. Whenever I'm in a foreign land (i.e. to the East of me or anywhere else in the UK) I do feel the pain going up a hill. I should probably start training on those to build up my fitness.

My largest hill climb to date is probably very weedy compared to some of yours. As you can see I do have some bumpy land to the East of me. I just don't go there often:

http://www.strava.com/activities/178842010#4181650253


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2014)

@Harv it's as large as any I am likely to do, in fact most of my climbing is no more than 100-150ft at a time, but I can have a couple of those and a few 50-100ft, apart form when I head your direction, when its usually flatter than a pancake.

Time to get your thinking caps on.
Well I have half my age to do, to complete 100 x my age for the year. 

So how old am I.


----------



## RWright (26 Oct 2014)

metric age or imperial age ?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2014)

@RWright imperial.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Pretty blustery here this morning so I tried a bit of a jog instead..........shock, horror on a cycling forum
> 
> Actually quite enjoyed it but was overdressed and got a bit warm to say the least
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/211725842


_I don't believe in jogging. It extends your life - but by exactly the amount of time you spend jogging. - _
Marshall Brickman


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Oct 2014)

@Harv I envy you and the other fine forum folk who post flat or nearly flat rides. For me it's like living at the bottom of a fruit bowl; every direction is uphill! Oh, for the plains...


----------



## Steady (26 Oct 2014)

I decided to do a flat route today since I went out for a short ride yesterday, in this direction I tend to meet a lot of other cyclists very few of them are other females though, I feel like the odd one out!

Glad I went that way though but I'm not sure what's worse, wind or hills! Felt like I had it against me most of the way around.

http://www.strava.com/activities/211772113


----------



## RWright (26 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Harv it's as large as any I am likely to do, in fact most of my climbing is no more than 100-150ft at a time, but I can have a couple of those and a few 50-100ft, apart form when I head your direction, when its usually flatter than a pancake.
> 
> Time to get your thinking caps on.
> Well I have half my age to do, to complete 100 x my age for the year.
> ...


50


----------



## RWright (26 Oct 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> @Harv I envy you and the other fine forum folk who post flat or nearly flat rides. For me it's like living at the bottom of a fruit bowl; every direction is uphill! Oh, for the plains...


I don't have big hills but I always have to climb to get home if I go for any significant distance. I also have some of what are normally my steepest climbs the first half mile or so to leave home, in either direction. I am just glad they are less than a half mile.


----------



## moo (26 Oct 2014)

Aim for an eddington number greater than your age. Might be an idea to do it early if you're going to live to 100


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2014)

I hate bloomin hills, so why did I have to move to powys, to the foothills of the cambrian mountains to be precise. I must be mad. What with that and the rain.......


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> I don't have big hills but I always have to climb to get home if I go for any significant distance. I also have some of what are normally my steepest climbs the first half mile or so to leave home, in either direction. I am just glad they are less than a half mile.


Don't you have the Blue Ridge Mountains where you are?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Oct 2014)

Steady said:


> Felt like I had tit against me most of the way around.


Sounds like my kind of ride...


----------



## Steady (26 Oct 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Sounds like my kind of ride...



Oh dear!


----------



## RWright (26 Oct 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Don't you have the Blue Ridge Mountains where you are?


I am about a 3 hour drive from them....thankfully.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Sounds like my kind of ride...




@Steady wind is worse as there is no let up.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Oct 2014)

Duly did the Giro group ride from the Giro cycle cafe in Esher
49.2 miles at 15.1 mph with 2552 feet of climbing
Managed to keep up, there were a few mechanical problems
Went to Box Hill opposite way to the usual, and Ranmore common, which was a tough climb

http://www.strava.com/activities/211829944


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Duly did the Giro group ride from the Giro cycle cafe in Esher
> 49.2 miles at 15.1 mph with 2552 feet of climbing
> Managed to keep up, there were a few mechanical problems
> Went to Box Hilly opposite way to the usual, and Ran more common, which was a tough climb
> ...



Nice one!

I wish I had 1/10th your commitment; I really do.

I question my lack of 'driven-ness' these days - I used to be very much full-on when I was younger but it seems to have evaporated as time has passed.

I don't mean this to sound gloomy - I have a lovely life and am grateful - it's just that I lack some motivation for certain things.


----------



## moo (26 Oct 2014)

Thought I'd give the ESE Medium route a test run to see how my brother will cope in 2 weeks. The middle 25 miles was a pleasant ride on quiet country roads. If I can convince him to spin up the hills he should be fine.

http://www.strava.com/activities/211916656


----------



## Stonechat (26 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Duly did the Giro group ride from the Giro cycle cafe in Esher
> 49.2 miles at 15.1 mph with 2552 feet of climbing
> Managed to keep up, there were a few mechanical problems
> Went to Box Hill opposite way to the usual, and Ranmore common, which was a tough climb
> ...


Missed about 2.5 miles off when forgot to restart Garmin

Here is the Ranmore Climb average only 4% but maximum about 14%
You get to the steep bit when already knackered






Also managed to lose 2.5 miles so the ride was a half century


----------



## Big_Dave (26 Oct 2014)

Tough ride today 3300ft of climbs and 51.44miles, some killer hills, steepest hill was cat 4 with 26.5% brickwall of a climb at its steepest point but managed to get up them just before my lungs exploded, wind was a bit rough and slowed us down a bit. enjoyed it though.


----------



## morrisman (26 Oct 2014)

Well I completed the St Crispin's Day Night Ride and great fun it was too. I was pleased to find that despite my advanced years (61) I was far from being the slowest or least fit on the ride 

My initial thought was at least I would get back before the bloke on the ElliptiGo but he passed me going up to the Royal Albert Hall and I never saw him again, so I had to console myself by getting in before the Brompton riders. The part of the ride around Central London was educational, so many people still about in the wee smalls and all as drunk as lords as far as I could tell. Riding through the Thames Valley later on was great, no traffic, no wind, warm enough for a base layer and long sleeve top. 

Learning point - my Garmin is a smart arse, the route had a couple of up and back sections on the same road to get to feeding points, The Garmin seemed to get it in too its head that <E L Wisty voice> "You don't want to do that it's a waste of effort' </E L Wisty voice>and just ignored them. Nearly missed the hot food stop at 65 miles.

So this months Grand Fondo completed and this year's 4000 mile target completed two months early.

http://www.strava.com/activities/211758223


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Duly did the Giro group ride from the Giro cycle cafe in Esher
> 49.2 miles at 15.1 mph with 2552 feet of climbing
> Managed to keep up, there were a few mechanical problems
> Went to Box Hill opposite way to the usual, and Ranmore common, which was a tough climb
> ...


Superb effort, sir


----------



## Stonechat (27 Oct 2014)

Before Sunday's ride, I lowered the adjustable stem from + 16 deg to + 8 deg. I was comfortable with the position, I was a bit upright before


----------



## morrisman (27 Oct 2014)

Despite thinking that selling/giving away my bikes would be a good thing after the 100 miler yesterday I've been out for a gentle 13 miles today in the very non-seasonal sunshine in just shorts and short sleeves.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2014)

I've had a cycling rest day but have walked just over 11 miles today so not exactly a day of rest. Lol. Quads and hams really sore and stiff after yesterday's jog. Poor dog should sleep tonight.


----------



## Danny B (27 Oct 2014)

I did my first fifty this weekend, 51.27m in just under 3 hours, average 17.1 MPH but a flat course as East Anglia is, only 308 elevation gain.
I will be entering the Norwich hundred in May so working towards that.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Oct 2014)

I am definitley more than averagley achey today
The stats did not give the full picture it was a tougher than average ride yesterday


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2014)

Well all I can say is well done for all of your achievements.

***

No progress here - the weather has completely fallen over this month.

Yet again started off v.light drizzle first thing and then building through the day. Streaming down at the moment.

Lake District - absolutely blooming wonderful place to live when it is dry!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lake District - absolutely blooming wonderful place to live *when it is dry*!


When's that then.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> When's that then.


First week in June I think


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> First week hour in June I think


FTFY... or is that Scotland?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> FTFY... or is that Scotland?


It's feeling like it at the moment. The river was up a good couple of feet this morning. Thankfully, after tomorrow mornings rain comes to an end around lunchtime it is looking better, well for a day anyway!


----------



## moo (27 Oct 2014)

I was concerned about sunburn on todays afternoon commute in London


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's feeling like it at the moment. The river was up a good couple of feet this morning. Thankfully, after tomorrow mornings rain comes to an end around lunchtime it is looking better, well for a day anyway!


I have to go out tomorrow... looking at the forecast, I will be getting up early to get everything done by mid-day... after that there is a band of very heavy rain due in the afternoon. I don't want to be out in it... it looks very, very wet!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Oct 2014)

@moo I was a bit surprised when I did my weather data 16C and that was what is now early evening. In fact it was warmer then than earlier in the afternoon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @moo I was a bit surprised when I did my weather data 16C and that was what is now early evening. In fact it was warmer then than earlier in the afternoon.


It was somewhere between 16 & 18C here today... various sources confirm this, though none officially calibrated... and the met office observations tell me it is still 15C outside now! and officially got up to 18.7C... no wonder I was


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2014)

moo said:


> I was concerned about sunburn on todays afternoon commute in London



Oh go on ....rub it in.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It was somewhere between 16 & 18C here today... various sources confirm this, though none officially calibrated... and the met office observations tell me it is still 15C outside now! and officially got up to 18.7C... no wonder I was


I walked to the local shops at about 19:30 and a warm wind was still blowing. It was like being in front of a fan heater on low heat - bizarre weather for this time of year!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> First week in June I think




Is that the whole week.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Oct 2014)

Its going to be 18C here tomorrow according to the met. office, with that rain arriving about 17.00 Wed is set to be much cooler at 10C with Thursday, Friday back to 15/17C


----------



## Eribiste (27 Oct 2014)

Here in Worcestershire it's been warm and dry, if a bit breezy, and we can still ride around in shorts and short sleeved jerseys; quite something for late October. Going to and from work is therefore a pleasure, pity about the bit in between!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its going to be 18C here tomorrow according to the met. office, with that rain arriving about 17.00...


Aceballs! Biking it to my physio session. Looks like I'll have the wind at my back on the way home too.


----------



## RWright (28 Oct 2014)

26C here today, about 28C tomorrow, Coldest weather of the season is coming this weekend with frost Friday night. High Saturday about 13C. The cold front is bringing wind with it.  The hardest part of it for me is trying not to wolf down the carbs and sugar that I want when it gets cold. 

I didn't get to enjoy the weather on the bike today, just a little late jog...with car lights blinding me, I should have taken the bike, but hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

Waiting patiently.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Waiting patiently.....


Thats the hard bit,


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thats the hard bit,



I know it's friggin killing me really.......


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> I know it's friggin killing me really.......


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

No more waiting


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Out now 
Forecast is not good for this afternoon and the rain radar confirms this 

Currently in short sleeves and too warm


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Out now
> Forecast is not good for this afternoon and the rain radar confirms this
> 
> Currently in short sleeves and too warm
> ...


I'm somewhere under that red bit  Have done nothing this morning and can't be a***d anyway. This weather bloomin depresses me. Hope the forecast is correct saying it is to brighten up this afternoon. At least get a pleasant dog walk hopefully.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> No more waiting


Oooooo, exciting. Hurry up and get her put together and get another piccie up


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Oct 2014)

Looks like I definitely made hay while the sun shone this morning (although for reasons defying logic I chose to wear a long-sleeved jersey  ). Nonetheless a lovely ride through a crunchy carpet of leaves.

Sorry. This weird weather is bringing the poet out in me.

FWIW, the ride http://www.strava.com/activities/212666453


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

Pics


----------



## RWright (28 Oct 2014)

nice bike @stevey  What took you so long to get it put together?


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> nice bike @stevey  What took you so long to get it put together?



Thanks dont want to scratch it just waiting for my torque wrench to arrive so i can tighten all the bolts up to the correct torque...


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Oct 2014)

Out in the glorious sunshine here in the vale of Evesham this morning.
http://www.strava.com/activities/212661383


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Looks like I definitely made hay while the sun shone this morning (although for reasons defying logic I chose to wear a long-sleeved jersey  ). Nonetheless a lovely ride through a crunchy carpet of leaves.
> 
> Sorry. This weird weather is bringing the poet out in me.
> 
> FWIW, the ride http://www.strava.com/activities/212666453


one of my best purchases was the Altura Transformer jersey... Long sleeves zip off and make a short sleeved jersey. I started off in long sleeves today, but baled to short sleeves within 5km! The sleeves fit really nicely in the middle back pocket! 18C average out there this morning but mostly much warmer...


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Pics


Very nice. Does it come with the hidden mudguard mounts or is that further down the range?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2014)

@stevey, i would send it back, there is a big hole just above the BB.


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Very nice. Does it come with the hidden mudguard mounts or is that further down the range?



I think it's further down the range Mo cannot see any


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> I think it's further down the range Mo cannot see any


so I take it you wont' be going out on it very often before next June/July/August


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so I take it you wont' be going out on it very often before next June/July/August


How true you are ....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so I take it you wont' be going out on it very often before next June/July/August


August has proven to be very wet in recent years.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> August has proven to be very wet in recent years.


too true - could be June/July/September... but September is rather hit and miss as well..
Oh, who are we kidding here, the whole year is rather hit and miss. He just isn't going to get out on it very often is he?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn very true especially as from my figures it rains one in three days and thats me trying to avoid the rain most of the time.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn very true especially as from my figures it rains one in three days and thats me trying to avoid the rain most of the time.


bar humbug... I have had 3 weeks of touring this summer/autumn and didn't get wet... So I had better get ready for a very wet winter by the sounds of things!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2014)

At least it seems to have relented for my dog walk with my neighbour at 1.30. Probably be a bit mucky underfoot though but at least I won't need a heavy jacket.


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

Just back from a little test run (No rain ) Impressed much  nice power transfer,smooth ride got blown around a bit with the wind and the 11sp 105 is sublime

Overall very nice ride indeed

Now were are the clipless?


----------



## Big_Dave (28 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Pics....


Nice bike @stevey , I was looking at one of those at our LBS yesterday, very nice, I was only looking not buying.


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Nice bike @stevey , I was looking at one of those at our LBS yesterday, very nice, I was only looking not buying.



Thanks @Big_Dave tis very nice indeed but if it wasn't for the events over the last couple of months i couldn't have afforded it either.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Just back from a little test run (No rain ) Impressed much  nice power transfer,smooth ride got blown around a bit with the wind and the 11sp 105 is sublime
> 
> Overall very nice ride indeed
> 
> Now were are the clipless?


glad you like it... How did you ride it without the pedals though? 

good to know that the 11sp 105 is nice... just waiting on the call to come and collect my OH's new bike which is an 11sp 105... I expect to be told by him "its a bike" rather than "is sublime"... He may just notice a difference from a triple 8 speed 2300 groupset to a 11sp compact 105... possibly... if I bang his head against a wall hard enough...


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> glad you like it... How did you ride it without the pedals though?
> 
> good to know that the 11sp 105 is nice... just waiting on the call to come and collect my OH's new bike which is an 11sp 105... I expect to be told by him "its a bike" rather than "is sublime"... He may just notice a difference from a triple 8 speed 2300 groupset to a 11sp compact 105... possibly... if I bang his head against a wall hard enough...


My winter bike has 2300 compact not even worth mentioning the difference so i wont, But if your o/h doesn't notice the difference there is something wrong


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2014)

@stevey I know where your coming from and I went from a Sora to 105 albeit a 10sp. I just hope Shimano see the error of there ways


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> My winter bike has 2300 compact not even worth mentioning the difference so i wont, But if your o/h doesn't notice the difference there is something wrong


he totally failed to notice that 3 of the 5 locknuts were missing off his chainset until the 4th one came off and left him with a slight issue on a 100km ride... we limped home slowly... his response was, I thought it was a touch noisier than normal . He has also returned home without his rear light (how is anyone's guess in the dark - how can you not notice it is there?)... I could go on, but I won't bore you. I suspect he will prefer the bike but you never know. Hopefully it will fit him a touch better than the last one...


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

What have you got him??


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> What have you got him??


A Ribble 7005 Winter Training 5800 Bike... £619.99 even comes with some reasonable wheels.... I am hoping he will notice the difference between that and a triban 3!


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

Good luck


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Out in the glorious sunshine here in the vale of Evesham this morning.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/212661383



Unbelievable - it is currently an absolute monsoon here. Have just driven down the M6 from Carlisle and the conditions are atrocious. 

Came up one hill about 3 miles from the house and it goes up around 600' and it was literally a river running down it.

No progress btw.

Heating on in house which was 15C when I got in despite all the cobblers on the TV telling me how warm it is. Temp guauge on Lovely Wifes car was 11.5C this morning.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Oct 2014)

@stevey 

Crikey that looks very nice.


----------



## stevey (28 Oct 2014)

Thanks @SpokeyDokey We'll see how long this one can last


----------



## Harv (28 Oct 2014)

Did the Solar System ride today (Riccall to York and back).

Good fun:

http://www.strava.com/activities/212746612


----------



## Stonechat (28 Oct 2014)

Originally hoped to see Mum by bike
But we waited for ever for someone at our own house (not where we are living) but he didn't come, so went to Mum afterwards
This is a bit of a different week
Tomorrow I do not have my regular trip to Chertsey so will do a ride, and will probably do an earlier ride on Friday as I am being volunteered to help Mrs S later on

Saturday I have volunteered to help out as the local family history society to which I belong are having their open day (a really big thing and lots of help needed)
I will probably cycle over there and back and not cycle sunday (maybe Monday)


----------



## Big_Dave (28 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> glad you like it... How did you ride it without the pedals though?
> 
> good to know that the 11sp 105 is nice... just waiting on the call to come and collect my OH's new bike which is an 11sp 105... I expect to be told by him "its a bike" rather than "is sublime"... He may just notice a difference from a triple 8 speed 2300 groupset to a 11sp compact 105... possibly... if I bang his head against a wall hard enough...


Is there a bit of role reversal in your house lol, I wish my mrs had the same enthusiasm for bikes and components lol, She used to cycle when she was well, but a bike was a bike and they came in different colours and has no concept on levels of components


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Is there a bit of role reversal in your house lol, I wish my mrs had the same enthusiasm for bikes and components lol, She used to cycle when she was well, but a bike was a bike and they came in different colours and has no concept on levels of components


just a wee bit... but in all fairness he works, I don't...


----------



## Big_Dave (28 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> Did the Solar System ride today (Riccall to York and back).
> 
> Good fun:
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/212746612


looks a nice little ride that, how much is off road? I take the dog with me when I do the old rail trails


----------



## Harv (28 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> looks a nice little ride that, how much is off road? I take the dog with me when I do the old rail trails



It's all tarmac and traffic free.


----------



## RWright (28 Oct 2014)

Got out earlier today to get in the sunshine...and breeze . Headwind in every direction and had to stop for traffic, twice. A lot of construction vehicles on the unopened highway, I was a little worried about that but nobody said anything to me about being there so I was happy. For some reason they are digging up some of the new highway, I guess they didn't get it right the first time. one section they had dug up was all the way across the side of the highway I was using. It was not like that the last time I rode and it is right at the bottom of one of the faster sections on my track. It made for a very interesting 3 or 4 seconds of the ride, lets just say I will be slowing down quite a bit next ride. It was a slow ride and my lungs and legs were just not with it today but it was a great ride for me. I put more effort in today than normal and am very happy I got out in the sunshine for a spin.

Edit: I almost forgot...I found a nice 6 inch adjustable wrench on the bridge not far from my house.


----------



## Big_Dave (28 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> It's all tarmac and traffic free.


Another one for the to do list, I didn't know about that one, cheers Harv


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2014)

Just completed my longest ride so far 34.5 miles only had my bike for a month .lovely October sunshine but a strong headwind most of the way and a few miles off road so average speed was only 11mph but made it round just two quick stops for snacks and drink .still finding hills a struggle but making up them thanks to Granny gears. I live in quiet a hilly area and my house is on top of a hill both ways so I will have got to get used to hills


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> Got out earlier today to get in the sunshine...and breeze . Headwind in every direction and had to stop for traffic, twice. A lot of construction vehicles on the unopened highway, I was a little worried about that but nobody said anything to me about being there so I was happy. For some reason they are digging up some of the new highway, I guess they didn't get it right the first time. one section they had dug up was all the way across the side of the highway I was using. It was not like that the last time I rode and it is right at the bottom of one of the faster sections on my track. It made for a very interesting 3 or 4 seconds of the ride, lets just say I will be slowing down quite a bit next ride. It was a slow ride and my lungs and legs were just not with it today but it was a great ride for me. I put more effort in today than normal and am very happy I got out in the sunshine for a spin.
> 
> Edit: I almost forgot...I found a nice 6 inch adjustable wrench on the bridge not far from my house.


Lol...........you seem to be lucky at finding stuff. Maybe I just don't notice anything lying around!

Temperature is plummeting tonight. Down to 4 degrees already. Think it's going to be close to freezing by morning.  If it's too cold, I may just try another jog.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2014)

@13 rider well done.
I prefer the concept that there are no granny gears just the correct gear for the given conditions.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @13 rider well done.
> I prefer the concept that there are no granny gears just the correct gear for the given conditions.


I want to know why there's not a grandad gear? Very sexist if you ask me!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2014)

I think I need great grandad gears


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol...........you seem to be lucky at finding stuff. Maybe I just don't notice anything lying around!
> 
> Temperature is plummeting tonight. Down to 4 degrees already. Think it's going to be close to freezing by morning.  If it's too cold, I may just try another jog.


just think of the positive side... it will be killing off insects. I had to cycle through swarms of them today - hate having to deal with the dead ones in a certain area that acts as a really good (you get the picture)....


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2014)

I've put my electric blanket on! Think I'll go away to bed early and watch St Johnstone vs Rangers. Not a huge footie fan but I do and try and follow The Saints


----------



## sutts (28 Oct 2014)

My cycling is over for a while, as an accident on the bike (broken finger, required a metal plate and bone fusion) has rather ruined my plans! I bought a turbo trainer and I have also bought a handlebar mount for my Samsung tablet (yes, they sell them!) and I play videos of actual bike rides that I have done in the past (yes, I videoed them!)...it helps to complete an actual course, but it's really, really boring, extremely hot and damned hard work!! Hope to get back out there soon...


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2014)

sutts said:


> My cycling is over for a while, as an accident on the bike (broken finger, required a metal plate and bone fusion) has rather ruined my plans! I bought a turbo trainer and I have also bought a handlebar mount for my Samsung tablet (yes, they sell them!) and I play videos of actual bike rides that I have done in the past (yes, I videoed them!)...it helps to complete an actual course, but it's really, really boring, extremely hot and damned hard work!! Hope to get back out there soon...



A Like for the fact that you will still keep the legs turning. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## sutts (28 Oct 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> A Like for the fact that you will still keep the legs turning. Hope you get well soon.


Thanks! Yes, I am scared stiff of losing my fitness...and even more scared that I didn't save my bigger clothes from before cycling.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2014)

sutts said:


> Thanks! Yes, I am scared stiff of losing my fitness...and even more scared that I didn't save my bigger clothes from before cycling.




Don't worry . you'll get a good workout using the turbo trainer


----------



## Eribiste (29 Oct 2014)

I embarrassed myself yesterday on the way in to work. Went into a left hand bend at a keen pace, on my regular route so well known to me, only this time I'm upright one second and lying on the floor the next, wondering why! Fortunately the bike went down on it's left side so the damage is limited to scuffs on the handlebar tape, pedal and rear skewer lever. I also need a new hi-viz top and a new pair of shorts. And some big bandages. Never mind though, I still got some P.R's for the rest of the ride and kept my moving time down to 3/4 hour!

I'll be travelling in by car this morning, as everything aches!

http://www.strava.com/activities/212862982


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2014)

@Eribiste Hope your aches and pains clear quickly. It's scary how quick the bike can disappear from under you when you fall. I am not sure whether to go out myself this morning. It's baltic. Windows have condensation and cars opposite have frost on their windscreens. Terrified of hitting a patch of ice.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Oct 2014)

@Eribiste glad its nothing to serious. GWS.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Oct 2014)

Eribiste said:


> I embarrassed myself yesterday on the way in to work. Went into a left hand bend at a keen pace, on my regular route so well known to me, only this time I'm upright one second and lying on the floor the next, wondering why! Fortunately the bike went down on it's left side so the damage is limited to scuffs on the handlebar tape, pedal and rear skewer lever. I also need a new hi-viz top and a new pair of shorts. And some big bandages. Never mind though, I still got some P.R's for the rest of the ride and kept my moving time down to 3/4 hour!
> 
> I'll be travelling in by car this morning, as everything aches!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/212862982


YEs it can happen , Hope you recover soon


----------



## RWright (29 Oct 2014)

@Eribiste glad you are not hurt too bad and hope you heal up soon. I was very close to coming off at over 20mph on my last ride. I got lucky.


----------



## Eribiste (29 Oct 2014)

Thank you all you good people for your good wishes. 

I had a look at the road in question this morning, and there's a nice dark stripe of ground in oil, right on my line. The road is bone dry this morning, so it's visible. Yesterday the road was a bit wet, so the slippy bit was masked. Must take more care next time!


----------



## stevey (29 Oct 2014)

@Eribiste hope your ok soon


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2014)

Well that was chilly for the first 7 miles or so until my fingers and toes thawed out a bit. Glad I got out though. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/213049915

Had my muesli and need a quick cuppa then must get the woof out for her walk.


----------



## Kev.1995 (29 Oct 2014)

Hello again! I've got a little trouble regarding mudguards. I've got marathon +'s fitted onto my triban 5 for winter but there isn't enough clearance to fit mudguards on. Does anyone have any experience using similar tyres but a little more clearance? My wet feet and behind is begging for some 'guards!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2014)

Kev.1995 said:


> Hello again! I've got a little trouble regarding mudguards. I've got marathon +'s fitted onto my triban 5 for winter but there isn't enough clearance to fit mudguards on. Does anyone have any experience using similar tyres but a little more clearance? My wet feet and behind is begging for some 'guards!


With my T3, I had huge problems. I needed to use the SKS raceblade longs and 23c tyres only. 25c tyres were possible is they were not the protection ones... so forget marathons, M+'s and Durano pluses... all out in the 25c sizes... 23c yes but only with the above mudguards - sorry. (Tis one of the reasons I am replacing my OH's T3 with something with better clearances)


----------



## Kev.1995 (29 Oct 2014)

I was thinking of perhaps 23c continental GP4 seasons and SKS raceblade longs could perhaps clear it? But then there's the problem of them not having much tread and being thin they may slip on wet roads.



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> With my T3, I had huge problems. I needed to use the SKS raceblade longs and 23c tyres only. 25c tyres were possible is they were not the protection ones... so forget marathons, M+'s and Durano pluses... all out in the 25c sizes... 23c yes but only with the above mudguards - sorry. (Tis one of the reasons I am replacing my OH's T3 with something with better clearances)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Oct 2014)

@Kev.1995 almost any decent tyre will be fine on anything but ice and snow, I ran gatorskins 700x23c last winter, maybe I don't ride as fast as some round bends ect.. but I can't say I noticed much of a problem in the wet.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2014)

Kev.1995 said:


> I was thinking of perhaps 23c continental GP4 seasons and SKS raceblade longs could perhaps clear it? But then there's the problem of them not having much tread and being thin they may slip on wet roads.


I just got away with 23c Durano pluses and sks race blade longs and I mean just... (54cm frame size). You will quickly learn to adapt to wet roads - you just don't lean into corners as much and once you trust the tyre and know to look out of the patches of oil etc you will be fine. It is at night in the wet that life is more interesting but then you just have life slower in the dark and wet and be more careful.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Oct 2014)

Well did not get out today....

Forecast was the the rain would be worst in the morning
Did some essential tasks in the morning and then made another appointment at our house to make up for yesterday's non-show
This was 1 and by then it was raining, we went shopping and got caught in traffic
May cycle tomorrow and Friday, (and Sat too!!!)


----------



## Effyb4 (29 Oct 2014)

Damp and miserable here today, so no cycling for me. I have cleaned my road bike and changed the flat inner tube on my hybrid though. Oh and done some baking. 
I hope the weather is better by the weekend or my waist line won't like me at all. Although my kids will probably be pleased.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2014)

Evening all.

Lovely weather today - bright and sunny!

23.10 miles @ 14.23 mph av' with 1689' ascent and 9.7% max gradient.

Was too warm with my jacket & long finger gloves on but it was a nice ride.

Right hand is painful - twisted it getting up off of sofa last night. Spent a good chunk of the ride with my hand balled up and the knuckles resting on the hood. Wasn't able to do this uphill and it blooming hurt plus I kept mis-shifting.

However, I have awarded myself a Big Hero badge and a few Rich Tea biscuits to take the pain away.

Would like more days like this (weather, not the hand bit).

***

Happy pedaling Newbs!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Oct 2014)

Another quite night I see. 
@SpokeyDokey a got a 9.x % hill today, mind not the same climb rate though, most people damage themselves coming off bikes here, but you have to do it getting off a sofa , hope it gets better soon, I managed a day without rain too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Oct 2014)

Eribiste said:


> Thank you all you good people for your good wishes.
> 
> I had a look at the road in question this morning, and there's a nice dark stripe of ground in oil, right on my line. The road is bone dry this morning, so it's visible. Yesterday the road was a bit wet, so the slippy bit was masked. Must take more care next time!


I went down this segment last week http://www.strava.com/segments/3615285, and it was my slowest time ever on it normall between 21-28mph last week 15.9mph, due to all the leaves and rain, however the wheels didn't slip once, just in case anyone thinks summer tyres are not for this time of year.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I went down this segment last week http://www.strava.com/segments/3615285, and it was my slowest time ever on it normall between 21-28mph last week 15.9mph, due to all the leaves and rain, however the wheels didn't slip once, just in case anyone thinks summer tyres are not for this time of year.


I have only just taken mine off and that was because I found a huge slit in it that went all the way down to the lining. The cut had severed the canvass threads and fabric otherwise I guess they would still be on the bike. Didn't have a spare summer tyre, so could only put my winter tyres on. Shame as the tyre still looked new despite the 5,000km it had done and would have seen me through several more summers at that rate! On the bright side I will only need to purchase 1 new one, not 2...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have only just taken mine off and that was because I found a huge slit in it that went all the way down to the lining. The cut had severed the canvass threads and fabric otherwise I guess they would still be on the bike. Didn't have a spare summer tyre, so could only put my winter tyres on. Shame as the tyre still looked new despite the 5,000km it had done and would have seen me through several more summers at that rate! On the bright side I will only need to purchase 1 new one, not 2...


It was the same with my rear gatorskin, when a stone took a chunk out of the rubber, it still rode well enough, as the kevlar belt was still in place, changed it to a 25c, but can't tell much difference.


----------



## RWright (29 Oct 2014)

I got out for a spin this evening but cut it short when I saw a rain cloud coming up the highway. I just couldn't make myself ride into it.


----------



## sutts (29 Oct 2014)

Eribiste said:


> I embarrassed myself yesterday on the way in to work. Went into a left hand bend at a keen pace, on my regular route so well known to me, only this time I'm upright one second and lying on the floor the next, wondering why! Fortunately the bike went down on it's left side so the damage is limited to scuffs on the handlebar tape, pedal and rear skewer lever. I also need a new hi-viz top and a new pair of shorts. And some big bandages. Never mind though, I still got some P.R's for the rest of the ride and kept my moving time down to 3/4 hour!
> 
> I'll be travelling in by car this morning, as everything aches!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/212862982



Incredible! That was how I came off! Ordinary left hand bend, the bike slipped away from under me, put hand down to break the fall...little finger took the weight and ended up at right angles! 

We take these things lightly, but I for one have learnt a lesson, this can be a dangerous pastime. My finger injury has now affected my grip for the rest of my life.


----------



## Eribiste (30 Oct 2014)

Too right sutts, I think it fortunate that it happened so quickly that I was probably still holding the handlebars as I hit the ground. I'm also fortunate that it's a quiet road and there was no traffic at the time of the whoopsie. Your 'reminder' is much worse, and I hope you will eventually be able to work around it.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> I got out for a spin this evening but cut it short when I saw a rain cloud coming up the highway. I just couldn't make myself ride into it.



I know how you feel. Back to rain again this morning here and it's forecast to be on pretty much all day, so I am either going to have to brave it for a while or be stuck inside most of the day which I hate.


----------



## Harv (30 Oct 2014)

Yes. It's grim here as well.

Was going to go out with my eldest but I'll give it a miss. Especially since neither of us has mudguards just yet. I'm gobsmacked at how expensive these are.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Oct 2014)

Looks nice here today but will be the shortest of outings as we are seeing friends


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

the sun has finally (just) come out here as well... @Mo1959 usual commute today!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> the sun has finally (just) come out here as well... @Mo1959 usual commute today!


Pah, you can go off some folk. Lol. I got drenched and the bike is filthy! Oh well, the waterproof jacket I ordered from Decathlon is due to get delivered today. I think it might get a lot of use.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> Yes. It's grim here as well.
> 
> Was going to go out with my eldest but I'll give it a miss. Especially since neither of us has mudguards just yet. I'm gobsmacked at how expensive these are.


They are also fiddly to fit but worth it to keep most of the water and muck of yourself.......bike still gets pretty mucky even with them on I find.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2014)

Well its damp here at the minute but it is set to dry up, I have 68 miles to do before tomorrow to make October the month i have travelled most distance in the 2 1/2 years since taking up cycling more seriously, though one of the months from Jan to June next year might be greater once I get to a full three years and every month will have had three so to speak. I suspect April and June to equal both this months and August totals of about 2,200 miles but May is set to be approaching 3,000

@Harv & @Mo1959 I ride with mudguards on all the time, bike looks naked without out them.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Oct 2014)

Managed a short outing of about 7.5 miles @ nearly 18 mph
Only half is on Strava, forgot to restart the Garmin after visiting cashpoint


Nice weather mild, and was in shorts and short sleeved jersey


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Managed a short outing of about 7.5 miles @ nearly 18 mph
> Only hald is on Strava, forgot to restart the Garmin after visiting cashpoint
> 
> 
> Nice weather mild, and was in shorts and short sleeved jersey


Ahh, that probably explains why your ride looks like you cycled across the reservoir! Lol


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Oct 2014)

Just a quick or rather slower loop, taking it easy on the slippery surfaces out there today.

http://www.strava.com/activities/213445677

Nice to be out in shorts and short sleeves.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just a quick or rather slower loop, taking it easy on the slippery surfaces out there today.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/213445677


You're lucky you could see the surfaces........most of mine were under puddles!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Pah, you can go off some folk. Lol. I got drenched and the bike is filthy! Oh well, the waterproof jacket I ordered from Decathlon is due to get delivered today. I think it might get a lot of use.


Short sleeves again today! way too warm. It really isn't nice! Swarms of insects everywhere yuck. Yuck. YUCK...

Give me cold any day!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2014)

sutts said:


> Incredible! That was how I came off! Ordinary left hand bend, the bike slipped away from under me, put hand down to break the fall...little finger took the weight and ended up at right angles!
> 
> *We take these things lightly*, but I for one have learnt a lesson, this can be a dangerous pastime. My finger injury has now affected my grip for the rest of my life.



I agree - I am always amazed by the humour and general light-hearted-ness shown towards 'clip-less moments'.

Not in a million years is falling off of a bike at any speed remotely funny.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2014)

Business as usual here.

After the lovely day yesterday it is wall to wall drizzle.

Visibility across the village is murky at best and ceases totally at around 150m.

I am marooned in a sea of clag.

Have a lovely/safe/happy ride all of you who live in more favourable climes.

^^^^That sounds bad now - I do of course wish the same for everyone made of hardier stuff than me and who gets out in grotty weather too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I agree - I am always amazed by the humour and general light-hearted-ness shown towards 'clip-less moments'.
> 
> Not in a million years is falling off of a bike at any speed remotely funny.


I don't know my off the other week was a little, mind you I had a soft landing as did the bike ( I think), another six to eight feet the story would most likely have been a bit like @Mo1959 's, just shows you you though a lapse of of concentration at any speed can be dangerous, I think a lot of motorist road users forget this, as multiple wheeled vehicles are more stable ect...............


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Short sleeves again today! way too warm. It really isn't nice! Swarms of insects everywhere yuck. Yuck. YUCK...
> 
> Give me cold any day!


Wanna swap?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wanna swap?


Yep... You any good at cooking? Tomorrow is Christmas cake day... Usual commute but earlier than normal and much later home than normal plus the gardening whilst waiting 5 hours for it to cook... Tree has been felled just needs the clean up operation to happen!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yep... You any good at cooking? Tomorrow is Christmas cake day... Usual commute but earlier than normal and much later home than normal plus the gardening whilst waiting 5 hours for it to cook... Tree has been felled just needs the clean up operation to happen!


Ha, ha................can't cook, won't cook........disaster in a kitchen!! 

Just getting ready for my dog walk. It looks horrible out there. That good Scots word dreich sums it up perfectly.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

Cloudy here but still warmer out than in and short sleeves. Just about to set out on the return leg having preped up everything for an early start tomorrow. Fruit is soaking in a dry cider since I can't find dry apple juice any more and it makes for a more moist cake that way... Everything almost sorted... Except the <insert swear word here > garden!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2014)

Had a quiet a close call last night, with someone just not seeing me on a mini roundabout, how the heck he missed my light, and spoke reflectors ect I will never know, this is on the same roundabout i had an argument with a taxi driver for parking on the double yellows on the approach to it (its the reason the double yellows are there), lets put it this way i had to cross the white circle where as normally I would go to the left of it.





Yellow path me, red the car, thin red from the gps.

You can see how short the double yellows are, so there was really no need for the taxi driver to park on them (different incident to the one last night)


----------



## Steady (30 Oct 2014)

I've found my personal tactic to use for going faster up some 'hill-ish' segments, it's trying to keep up with a horse and cart! Those horses can't half maintain a good speed uphill.  Knew I was pushing it, my lungs were protesting. I gave the chap in the cart warning that I was behind but that I wasn't going to overtake (like I could have even if I had tried!) but eventually did on the downhill between the next uphill and I knew I had to gun it otherwise he'd have to overtake me, made it near to the top of the hill and I heard the clop clop of horses hooves and pushed on harder.

http://www.strava.com/activities/213509453


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

19ºC YUCK.... horrible... humid overcaste and fine drizzle at my parents home. @Mo1959 you are more than welcome to it! please have it... I hate it.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Oct 2014)

Best laid plans of mice and men gang aft something or other...

I had every intention of a pre-work ride in this morning's mist and murk, but no. Ended up being pressganged into household things and a trip to a DIY enormo-store. Which, quite frankly, is sh*t.

Good on you, those who rode!


----------



## RWright (30 Oct 2014)

Another 14 miler on my normal track. It was 19C here too, but sunshine. I was thinking it was about perfect except a little chill in the breeze.  I am glad to be able to still be riding in shorts and t-shirt and fingerless gloves.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Oct 2014)

I heard of a hill training method where you use a gear higher than normal, and lower cadence, might try this tomorrow, can only give it up as impossible if I can't do it

It is supposed to help build leg strength!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2014)

@Stonechat, anything that makes you work harder will help you improve, its one thing improving endurance by lots of hours, but to climb better, you basically need a better C.V. system, and this is what happens when work harder its not just the legs but the delivery system of oxygen improves.

Got to my age on the edington number front, been a lot of stuff to do with my age this week one way or another.


----------



## SpaCyclist (30 Oct 2014)

well no ride today, but I did mange to fit in a couple of hours yesterday - 54.4km at an average speed of 27.5km/hr, which is the fastest I have managed since I started cycling again. To be fair, the weater yesterday was very kind - virtually no wind and warm and sunny. Unfortunately, work commitments mean I won't be able to get out again for at least the next couple of weeks. Hopefully my fitness will not decline too much in the meantime.
The ride is here: http://www.strava.com/activities/213127768.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2014)

It will help if you can get out even for a few short quick rides.


----------



## Effyb4 (31 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> but to climb better, you basically need a better C.V. system, and this is what happens when work harder its not just the legs but the delivery system of oxygen improves.


 
I guess this explains why I'm not getting much quicker and why I find climbing so difficult. Heart failure is a PITA. Still for me cycling is about enjoyment. I just have to keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat, anything that makes you work harder will help you improve, its one thing improving endurance by lots of hours, but to climb better, you basically need a better C.V. system, and this is what happens when work harder its not just the legs but the delivery system of oxygen improves.
> 
> Got to my age on the edington number front, been a lot of stuff to do with my age this week one way or another.


Yes I realise that but I think the point was that if you have more leg strength, then you have more choice of cadence and gear choice and are less likely to stall when you reach a steeper section


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2014)

@Stonechat the reason you stall is you can't deliver enough oxygen, so you need to work on the arterial system in your legs to allow more blood flow, this comes about from working harder on hills, at the level you and I are at this is what its about, being able to work harder for longer, its not about leg strength, it is fitness, its like me I can spin at 90-95 rpm in a 67" gear (38x15) giving me 19mph, but I cant do that forever I start to ache after awhile and need to slow a little, its the same climbing, just a touch harder.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I guess this explains why I'm not getting much quicker and why I find climbing so difficult. Heart failure is a PITA. Still for me cycling is about enjoyment. I just have to keep reminding myself of that.


It is for me most of the time too, I am just a bit of stats freak, if I ever lose that interest I might even lose interest in cycling, as there is always something you can go do further for a given day of the week month, ect......


----------



## Trevor_P (31 Oct 2014)

@Stonechat the recovery period after your hill climb in a bigger gear is where you potentially gain strength. It's important to eat and drink correctly during that period to maximise the chance of gains. Good protein is needed, along with omega 3 etc. 

Actually recovery is THE most important thing about all rides.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (31 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat the reason you stall is you can't deliver enough oxygen, so you need to work on the arterial system in your legs to allow more blood flow, this comes about from working harder on hills, at the level you and I are at this is what its about, being able to work harder for longer, its not about leg strength, it is fitness, its like me I can spin at 90-95 rpm in a 67" gear (38x15) giving me 19mph, but I cant do that forever I start to ache after awhile and need to slow a little, its the same climbing, just a touch harder.



Nigel is right, Stonechat.

You won't ever stall on a hill if you're fit enough to spin a lowish gear in a high cadence all the way to the top. That has more to do with the ability of your body to supply enough oxygen to your muscles rather than the strength of the muscles themselves.

What you're really looking for however, are stronger legs combined with an improved cardio-vascular system. You'll then be able to spin up those hills with the same cadence but in a slightly higher gear!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2014)

Well that was certainly mild this morning. Had a lightweight jacket on but still boiled in the bag a bit.
Stopped to pay my respects to Maggie 





Struggled going up the Gask hill climb. Bottom gear and breathing hard. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/213805598


----------



## stevey (31 Oct 2014)

Just back from a little ride on the c/dale 
http://www.strava.com/activities/213893329 
The thing is a beast it just wants to go although i had to rein her in as i was leaving the O/H way behind not intentional, i am going on a club run tomorrow so 1 i will see how my fitness is and 2 see how the bike feels comfort wise after around 40ish miles.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2014)

Got my longer ride for the week in today
Did 2 ascents of Prune Hill, which I did in 1 up from the gear I normally use, it is steepish but not too long, went through the Park past the Copper Horse, to Winkfield, did a loop there and then down to Sunningdale, CHobham Common and Chertsey

46.39 miles done @ 15.3 mph, and with 1506 feet of climbingA good few cyclist out - no in groups taking advantage of the amazing weather, shorts and short sleeves al round, and drinking more to keep hydrated.

The same route when planned showed 1926 fett so as always feet go missing,

Pleased with the speed considering the route had a few bumps
Pleased for once not to have got caught in any traffic or roadworks!


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2014)

stevey said:


> Just back from a little ride on the c/dale
> http://www.strava.com/activities/213893329
> The thing is a beast it just wants to go although i had to rein her in as i was leaving the O/H way behind not intentional, i am going on a club run tomorrow so 1 i will see how my fitness is and 2 see how the bike feels comfort wise after around 40ish miles.


Glad your enjoying it and hope your position is right, I am still playing with position!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I heard of a hill training method where you use a gear higher than normal, and lower cadence, might try this tomorrow, can only give it up as impossible if I can't do it
> 
> It is supposed to help build leg strength!!!



Christ - I can't imagine _you_ needing any more leg strength!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well that was certainly mild this morning. Had a lightweight jacket on but still boiled in the bag a bit.
> Stopped to pay my respects to Maggie
> 
> 
> ...



Very atmospheric. Good ride. Steep hill!


----------



## stevey (31 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Glad your enjoying it and hope your position is right, I am still playing with position!


Thanks i will go for a bike fit when i have some money but overall seeemed ok no aches & pains


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2014)

Well come to the end of an eventful month
The stats first
459 miles at an average of 15.3 mph and a total of 16115 feet climbed

It terms of ride the stand out highlight was my first century, the New Forest 100 Sportive
There was more climbing than expected but I completed more easily than expected.
There has been some odd weather with a cooler spell and now warmer again.
I wrestled with getting the layers rigfht and back to shorts and short sleeves again today


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Oct 2014)

Just back from Doc's and I now have my wrist strapped with a Neoprene Thing.

He thinks I have stretched a tendon. I'm having trouble flexing my fingers.

Hurts more now the Neoprene Thing is on tbh.

I need to figure out how to change gear (right hand) with the Neoprene Thing on for my weekend rides (weather permitting).

***

Heroically, I have typed this little missive to keep you all up to date with my Newbie non-Progress whilst wincing as little stabbing pains go shooting up my arm.

I am thinking maybe Wine Gums as a reward for this. Or possibly a Bounty. Mind you, Snickers are pretty yummy......


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Oct 2014)

Polo's are the bravery award in this household... There is even a p fairy that leaves then on your bike randomly when you leave your bike to take a photo... @Mo1959 may end up explaining this one or possibly @Nigelnaturist if they remember because my smartphone battery is nearly flay and I'm away from home waiting d for a Christmas cake to cook...

Hope it does not hurt for too long


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just back from Doc's and I now have my wrist strapped with a Neoprene Thing.
> 
> He thinks I have stretched a tendon. I'm having trouble flexing my fingers.
> 
> ...


My wife out a plateful of biscuits in front of me after I came in- fatal, Managed eventually to take the to the kitchen after I had made a dent in them
Chocolate rolls (cadburys) are a good reward


----------



## morrisman (31 Oct 2014)

End of month report:

1 century ridden
461 miles
14.77 average
13,614 feet climbed.

This year's target of 4000 miles passed 4099.36 (wasn't concentrating it would seem).


----------



## Voinar (31 Oct 2014)

First full month of clocked miles = 500 in total 

Lowlight of the month = Bitten by a dog whilst out cycling on Wednesday


----------



## Berk on a Bike (31 Oct 2014)

My end of month report: Gosh, wasn't it mild for the time of year!



Okay, if you MUST know... 12 rides, 185 miles, 11,693 ft

Here's to a more active November


----------



## Berk on a Bike (31 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I am thinking maybe Wine Gums as a reward for this. Or possibly a Bounty. Mind you, Snickers are pretty yummy......


Do the lot


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2014)

Here is mine for what its worth.





A bit miffed missing strava Oct challenge.
Pleased with this though.
Ride For Challenged Athletes


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> My wife out a plateful of biscuits in front of me after I came in- fatal, Managed eventually to take the to the kitchen after I had made a dent in them
> Chocolate rolls (cadburys) are a good reward



You sound as bad as me.

I ended up with a single layer pack of Terrys All Gold (Dark = favourite) for £1.50 @ Morrisons. 

Luuuurvly......

Got some very nice Shiraz too, and the pair will go down nicely whilst watching intellectual high-spot of the week - 'Enders! 

I will moan about eating the choc's whilst toiling away up some gritty/leafy mare of a hill tomorrow/Sunday.


----------



## RWright (31 Oct 2014)

I just got in but don't know if I will have time for a ride today. I want to do a short jog and be home when the trick-or-treaters start coming by. Getting the lawn mowed isn't going to happen, the little goblins and witches are going to have to stomp thru the green onions. Speaking of witches, looks like poor Maggie had a bad day , nice picture Mo. 

I stopped at the store on the way home and got some candy. I hope I don't eat it all before the kids come by. The peanut butter cups are pretty good.

I just looked at my monthly totals and I rode a little over 300 miles in Oct. My speed is building back up slowly and I hope to add a little more distance this month. I also walked/jogged 18 miles this month. I hope to increase my distance and speed a little bit on that in Nov too. I hope everyone has a happy Halloween.


----------



## iancity (31 Oct 2014)

Proper newbie here lol. Just spent some time going through this thread and amazed at the distances/progress/dedication you lot have...well impressed :-)
I'm logging in to see if this will help with my motivation, cycling for the first time in way too many years, probably for the same reason as loads of people, to lose weight (and drop blood presure more specifically in my case) and with the help of the cycle to work scheme I have my main tool, but I do need motivation...I know I am a one to try something for 3-4 weeks then lose interest, so I hope by posting on here my progress it will keep me going..
Anyway, my work life balance seems to dictate that I can only do a (short by your standards but long by mine) 7 or 8 mile route before work, so last 3 days have been out, average about 12mph...looking to increase my workrate and avg speed eventually but at the minute just enjoying being out and the early morning sunrises over the sea :-)


----------



## RWright (31 Oct 2014)

Hi @iancity  welcome to the forums.
I started cycling to lose weight and get my blood pressure down. It has been working for me. It was difficult at first but it got better. I just had to make myself take a little time every day and still do but it is worth it. Sometimes it can be tough but I find after I get out and get going I start feeling much better. Just stick with it.  There are a lot of people here for help and encouragement.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2014)

iancity said:


> Proper newbie here lol. Just spent some time going through this thread and amazed at the distances/progress/dedication you lot have...well impressed :-)
> I'm logging in to see if this will help with my motivation, cycling for the first time in way too many years, probably for the same reason as loads of people, to lose weight (and drop blood presure more specifically in my case) and with the help of the cycle to work scheme I have my main tool, but I do need motivation...I know I am a one to try something for 3-4 weeks then lose interest, so I hope by posting on here my progress it will keep me going..
> Anyway, my work life balance seems to dictate that I can only do a (short by your standards but long by mine) 7 or 8 mile route before work, so last 3 days have been out, average about 12mph...looking to increase my workrate and avg speed eventually but at the minute just enjoying being out and the early morning sunrises over the sea :-)




Welcome aboard. It doesn't matter how short a ride you do.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2014)

@iancity almost everyone in this thread was like that, I remember that even though only 9 miles away from home it seemed such a long way, these days whilst I don't do great distances, though I can do a good chunk if needed, I just ride instead of the bus or a car if solo (the o.h. doesn't ride so I have to go in the car with her), like yesterday I had a target in mind to achieve something distance wise today, so I went and did that, than a friend called saying he couldn't connect to the net, so I went the short way to his house, and whilst I was there I thought well if I do this distance it will give me another target I was trying to achieve so I went a did that, which meant instead of having to do high 20's today it ended up as only 15miles, but I did more, as @welsh dragon says its not so much how far or how fast but just getting out and enjoying it and as often as possible, speed and distance will come with time on the bike and


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2014)

Nicely said Nigel.


----------



## stevey (31 Oct 2014)

Welcome @iancity as others have said just get and ride how far., how fast doesn't matter just ride and you'll find weight, blood pressure etc will drop your fitness will improve as will your speed. 
Good luck and enjoy it


----------



## moo (1 Nov 2014)

Another month down. I never expected to be disappointed with these kind of stats when I started this cycling malarky 10 months ago:

2 centuries
816 miles
28,571 feet 
17.2mph avg

Need more speed and/or climbing 

Anyone else planning to complete the Stava climbing challenge? 29,029 feet in 20 days seems doable. I might go mad and aim for 3 x 10,000ft rides.


----------



## Big_Dave (1 Nov 2014)

302 miles,
Elv gain 16,132 ft,
av speed  (Censored)mph,even in km/h is sounds bad, although I've done quite a few night rides and rode up a few of Derbyshire's tarmac walls
Temps for my rides averaged at 10.4°c Still in shorts


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Nov 2014)

iancity said:


> Proper newbie here lol. Just spent some time going through this thread and amazed at the distances/progress/dedication you lot have...well impressed :-)
> I'm logging in to see if this will help with my motivation, cycling for the first time in way too many years, probably for the same reason as loads of people, to lose weight (and drop blood presure more specifically in my case) and with the help of the cycle to work scheme I have my main tool, but I do need motivation...I know I am a one to try something for 3-4 weeks then lose interest, so I hope by posting on here my progress it will keep me going..
> Anyway, my work life balance seems to dictate that I can only do a (short by your standards but long by mine) 7 or 8 mile route before work, so last 3 days have been out, average about 12mph...looking to increase my workrate and avg speed eventually but at the minute just enjoying being out and the early morning sunrises over the sea :-)


See signature line


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Nov 2014)

@moo just not the elevation round here, to do it in 20 days


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2014)

Went for a wee jog instead this morning. Only problem is, it is only 8.20am and I have done my exercise and since I had the dog with me, that's her exercised too and I am sitting twiddling my thumbs. Almost tempted to get the bike out now too. Maybe I could do a duathlon. Lol


----------



## stevey (1 Nov 2014)

First ride out proper with the local club absolutely loved it.
http://www.strava.com/activities/214142087#kudos


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> Another month down. I never expected to be disappointed with these kind of stats when I started this cycling malarky 10 months ago:
> 
> 2 centuries
> 816 miles
> ...



No hope of me doing it, not hilly enough around here, plus Strava robs that much elevation off me I would have to do circa 40,000 feet to acheive it, plus the fact I am useless at and hate climbing.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No hope of me doing it, not hilly enough around here, plus Strava robs that much elevation off me I would have to do circa 40,000 feet to acheive it, plus the fact I am useless at and hate climbing.


It will be a big enough challenge just to keep getting out the door for the next few months!


----------



## moo (1 Nov 2014)

A few hill repeats every couple of days should be enough. 2,000 feet a day over 15 days with 5 days rest isn't too bad.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> A few hill repeats every couple of days should be enough. 2,000 feet a day over 15 days with 5 days rest isn't too bad.




Do it in one ride and get a medallion 


http://www.everesting.cc/strava/


----------



## moo (1 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do it in one ride and get a medallion
> 
> 
> http://www.everesting.cc/strava/



That's a long term goal of mine. Maybe in 2 years I'll take a trip over to France and give it a go


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> A few hill repeats every couple of days should be enough. 2,000 feet a day over 15 days with 5 days rest isn't too bad.


just finding 2,000 feet around these parts involves a +100km bike ride (if I am lucky and search out every single hill)... every day for 15 days... er no thanks...

can't see me doing it either...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> A few hill repeats every couple of days should be enough. 2,000 feet a day over 15 days with 5 days rest isn't too bad.


I can ride 30-40 miles and still only manage 1,500ft max, sorry a chart is easier, these are my top six days for elevation gained (rwgps corrected, and I think these are high as they are from the 500)


----------



## Trevor_P (1 Nov 2014)

1st ride for three weeks. Took it steady and short. Still managed to set 5 PR's out of 11 segments. Was cut up by a people carrier near to home, and proceeded to overtake said carrier in a fit of rage.  Better not do that again I suppose. Just saw the red mist ...

http://www.strava.com/activities/214217019


----------



## Stonechat (1 Nov 2014)

Went to my family history open day by bike
Unlike cycling , family history has declining numbers these days
Came home earlier than expected with (round trip)
26.79 miles @ 16.3 mph with 440 feet of climbing
As the open day was held in a leisure centre I could even shower and change in comfort

Got a few PRs too

http://www.strava.com/activities/214242728


----------



## Stonechat (1 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No hope of me doing it, not hilly enough around here, plus Strava robs that much elevation off me I would have to do circa 40,000 feet to acheive it, plus the fact I am useless at and hate climbing.


Way beyond what I could hope for


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Nov 2014)

@Stonechat maybe more people are doing it on line, I did all mine that I could online, a few things missing like a great-grandmothers true birth place as far as I can make out, a grt-grt grandfather who was illegitimate though I have an idea who his father was from other peoples research, pieced together the conundrum around my nan, though not to the exact grt-grandmother, though one of two sisters, and raised by an aunt, so it turned out who we called aunt Cissy, Mary and Ivy turned out to be cousins.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat maybe more people are doing it on line, I did all mine that I could online, a few things missing like a great-grandmothers true birth place as far as I can make out, a grt-grt grandfather who was illegitimate though I have an idea who his father was from other peoples research, pieced together the conundrum around my nan, though not to the exact grt-grandmother, though one of two sisters, and raised by an aunt, so it turned out who we called aunt Cissy, Mary and Ivy turned out to be cousins.


Yes that is true but people don't always realise what further can be done with hard work

There are always puzzles and myths that are hard to get to the bottom of


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Nov 2014)

@Stonechat I appreciate that Bob, it just takes a lot of the donkey work out of it, especially extended family, I mine you can just keep going finding cousins everywhere, it wouldn't surprise me if I am not related to half of Castleford


----------



## RWright (1 Nov 2014)

Windy, cool and raining here today. I don't think I will be riding but I might go out for a slow walk to measure a safer jogging track for me to use in November. There is a little more traffic on one section of my Oct. track than I care for, and that stupid Chihuahua that comes after me is on that section. The bad part is that it is the only section that is anything close to flat.  I need to add a little distance anyway. Probably wont hurt to try and burn off a few of those Halloween candy calories too.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2014)

RWright said:


> Windy, cool and raining here today. I don't think I will be riding but I might go out for a slow walk to measure a safer jogging track for me to use in November. There is a little more traffic on one section of my Oct. track than I care for, and that stupid Chihuahua that comes after me is on that section. The bad part is that it is the only section that is anything close to flat.  I need to add a little distance anyway. Probably wont hurt to try and burn off a few of those Halloween candy calories too.


Sorry, but the thought of you being chased by a Chihuahua made me  At least the last time I got chased, it was a German Shepherd 

Rain is on here again, and I'm already undecided whether to cycle or have another little run in the morning. See what it's like when I get up I suppose.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2014)

Its pouring down with rain here and blowing a hooley. Weather is terrible, so its the turbo trainer for me. At least I can listen to music, or go onto you tube and watch a cycling video. Oh joy.


----------



## Rustybucket (1 Nov 2014)

I couldn't ride today so going out tomorrow, so going to brave the rain. Might even go to box hill on the cdf


----------



## Stonechat (1 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Sorry, but the thought of you being chased by a Chihuahua made me  At least the last time I got chased, it was a German Shepherd
> 
> Rain is on here again, and I'm already undecided whether to cycle or have another little run in the morning. See what it's like when I get up I suppose.


I can say in the distant past that I was chased on a bike by Denny Lane's German Shepherd!


----------



## moo (1 Nov 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> I couldn't ride today so going out tomorrow, so going to brave the rain. Might even go to box hill on the cdf



Might pop down to Box Hill myself if the rain isn't too bad.


----------



## Torvi (1 Nov 2014)

ugh had a 40 mile ride, twonk me havent checked psi in tyres and went out and struggled really hard, after a ride i went to the shop and they told me it was 60psi in both tyres really terrible but still managed a nice time.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Nov 2014)

RWright said:


> Windy, cool and raining here today. I don't think I will be riding but I might go out for a slow walk to measure a safer jogging track for me to use in November. There is a little more traffic on one section of my Oct. track than I care for, and that stupid Chihuahua that comes after me is on that section. The bad part is that it is the only section that is anything close to flat.  I need to add a little distance anyway. Probably wont hurt to try and burn off a few of those Halloween candy calories too.


A water pistol filled with orange squash usually repels all furry things (they hate sticky fur and who wouldn't?) but I'm not sure it's available in the US. That's orange squash, not water pistols.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I can say in the distant past that I was chased on a bike by Denny Lane's German Shepherd!


Surely if you'd shouted, "GO NOW" at it, it would've understood...

(Moody Blues joke)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Nov 2014)

Only a short ride today but I have to say, I felt really good and consequently bossed it. Like, totally. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/214359230

Nice weather helped! Keep it rubber side down, people, and enjoy what's left of your weekend.


----------



## Justinslow (2 Nov 2014)

Haven't been out on the bike since I did my 100miler on the 5 Oct, apart from a little jaunt to work on my mtb. Various reasons for this, but missing it like crazy and now think that I may have to "start" all over again with such a long lay off? Anyways, finally collected my sponsor money from the ride and raised £317 for cancer research so it's not all bad! 
Hope to get out again soon.


----------



## Justinslow (2 Nov 2014)

A slightly different pic to the one I posted when I did the ride! Loved doing it even though it was tough, very rewarding.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Nov 2014)

Right, it's pouring down here. Time to get the turbo set up.

Here we go.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Right, it's pouring down here. Time to get the turbo set up.
> 
> Here we go.


Breezy and damp here and I made myself go out. Just pottered around the roads close to home until I had had enough. Only lasted 20 miles but better than nothing I suppose. Passed a couple out running and actually felt a bit envious. Just not loving the cycling at the moment. Hope it's just the change in weather and I feel renewed enthusiasm in the spring.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Nov 2014)

@Mo1959 we go through times like this, I know I do, one week next to nothing, the next up to 200 miles.


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Nov 2014)

All I can say is VERY VERY WET!!! Worth it tho, bloody loved it. On a side note very windy too & bonked half way thru!
http://www.strava.com/activities/214544174


----------



## Stonechat (2 Nov 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> All I can say is VERY VERY WET!!! Worth it tho, bloody loved it. On a side note very windy too & bonked half way thru!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/214544174


Well done for getting out
I only got out with doggy and both of us returned dripping on the kitchen floor


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well done for getting out
> I only got out with doggy and both of us returned dripping on the kitchen floor



Thanks - It was only slightly raining when I left - Then it really poured down - probably wouldnt of gone out if it was like that at the beginning. Did enjoy it thou and saw a couple of wild dear too! Need to get the miles in to reach my 3000 goal for the year. I might copy your boxhill route next weekend!


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Nov 2014)

At least you got out @Mo1959.

I just managed an hour at a good rate and as usual nearly drowned in sweat (nice). 
How do you log your turbo rides on Strava ? I've done two so far but only put the time in as I don't know what distance I have covered and this brings my avg speed right down.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Nov 2014)

Quite busy tomorrow so a ride may be unlikely


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Nov 2014)

Got out and got about a mile from the house and had to pack up as the pain from my wrist was bonkers.

I'd 'popped' a couple Ibuprofen and a couple of Parrotseatemall an hour or so before heading off - they didn't work.

At least I tried.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got out and got about a mile from the house and had to pack up as the pain from my wrist was bonkers.
> 
> I'd 'popped' a couple Ibuprofen and a couple of Parrotseatemall an hour or so before heading off - they didn't work.
> 
> At least I tried.


Not so good  Not worth pushing it though or you may do more harm. Nice brisk walk instead??


----------



## stevey (2 Nov 2014)

Torrential rain here earlier so went for a 4 mile walk instead the country lanes are like a bog...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not so good  Not worth pushing it though or you may do more harm. Nice brisk walk instead??



I have lost the will now Mo' - City vs United is on shortly - fire is now blazing away so I am am going to sit in front of that with some carrot & corriander soup made by Lovely Wife and a hot bread roll. Followed by some Sloe Gin. Christ, we do know how to live!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> i have lost the will now Mo' - City vs United is on shortly - fire is now blazing away so I am am going to sit in front of that with some carrot & corriander soup made by Lovely Wife and a hot bread roll. Followed by some Sloe Gin. Christ, we do know how to live!


That does sound rather nice  Off to visit my folks soon so will probably eat far too much over there too. Lol.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (2 Nov 2014)

I am as shame-faced as a thing with a face full of shame.

Bright (if a little watery) autumnal sunshine all day here in my corner of West Yorkshire. Did I ride? Erm... Well...

Got up a bit late, you know how it is. Then I had some stuff to do. Chopped some veggies for dinner. Nipped to the shops. Then all of a sudden its, "ooh is that the time...?"

*stands in corner with "lazy git" hat on*


----------



## Leescfc79 (2 Nov 2014)

Horrible weather here today so popped to the gym for an hour and spent a bit of time on a wattbike so better than nothing.

Signed up for a 80 mile sportive in February to keep me motivated over the winter but my main aim is to get rid of the extra couple of stone I've managed to gain over the last 12 months, it's really slowed me down on the bike this year so I really need to do something about it!


----------



## San Marco (2 Nov 2014)

Well, my aim this year was to cycle 2000Km (not including commuting to work), and today I completed it. Very happy, an improvement from 1300Km last year.


----------



## moo (2 Nov 2014)

Just popped over to the local hills once it stopped raining. Didn't have much energy so had to pace myself a little. Over 100ft/mile for 25 miles in the forest.

http://www.strava.com/activities/214750949

My white bike is now mostly brown


----------



## Stonechat (2 Nov 2014)

I see that Veloviewer will start charging soon for a full service


----------



## Harv (3 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. They want £9.99 per annum to continue using the service.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2014)

Harv said:


> Thanks for the heads up. They want £9.99 per annum to continue using the service.


I will probably end up paying for it because I quite like the site. I think £9.99 is probably a fair cost for the work that is involved in keeping the site going, but not sure if I would pay any more than that.

Cold and heavy rain here this morning and I couldn't face going out in it, either cycling or jogging. Will just be a quick dog walk I think.


----------



## Harv (3 Nov 2014)

I only really use it for the signature on the forums so I probably won't Pay the annual fee

Need to find another sig tool though


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Nov 2014)

Is anyone using the SRAM apex components that are used on this boardman?

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/boardman-road-team-carbon-limited-edition-2014#tab2

I quite like the look of this bike but know nothing about SRAM


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2014)

I've used a SRAM cassette and chain before now. no issues - lasted reasonably well, but not brilliantly so but then I only paid £9.99 for the cassette half price and £14.99 for the chain also half price.. don't know anything about their Apex range though. The better quality and much more expensive components on my new bike (shimano currently) have lasted considerably longer but an identical chain is £40 and I haven't even looked at the cassette (which I think is actually suntour)...


Just remember that the Halfords 22 point safety check doesn't include checking that the forks are on the right way round


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Is anyone using the SRAM apex components that are used on this boardman?
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/boardman-road-team-carbon-limited-edition-2014#tab2
> 
> I quite like the look of this bike but know nothing about SRAM


I think vickster uses sram and prefers them, although I think more for the ergonomics of the shifters rather than anything else.


----------



## RWright (3 Nov 2014)

Harv said:


> I only really use it for the signature on the forums so I probably won't Pay the annual fee
> 
> Need to find another sig tool though


Same here. I like the site and did make a small donation a while back but the only time I go there is when syncing to Strava. I am no marketing guru but it seems like a bad time of the year to be introducing a fee for this type site. I won't be using any manual entry signature images either. I have become much too lazy for that. If I were not so lazy I would try and figure out how to make my own signature image that includes Strava data. It would probably be good programming experience but I don't have the time right now.


----------



## Harv (3 Nov 2014)

Strava do seem to have a sig option on their site but it doesn't seem to be compatible with these forums.


----------



## morrisman (3 Nov 2014)

This week it would appear I shall be mostly decorating and not riding


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2014)

Not getting out here. Temp is dropping and its hissing down with rain. I have the turbo set up, and will be spending my time on that.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Not getting out here. Temp is dropping and its hissing down with rain. I have the turbo set up, and will be spending my time on that.


Well done........I just can't force myself to use turbos, exercise bikes, etc. Just popped out for a quick dog walk before it got dark and it is freezing already. Not sure how cold it will get overnight but we have snow on the hills now!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done........I just can't force myself to use turbos, exercise bikes, etc. Just popped out for a quick dog walk before it got dark and it is freezing already. Not sure how cold it will get overnight but we have snow on the hills now!




Its either the turbo or nothing. So turbo it is. At least I can listen to music or watch a film..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done........I just can't force myself to use turbos, exercise bikes, etc. Just popped out for a quick dog walk before it got dark and it is freezing already. Not sure how cold it will get overnight but *we have snow on the hills now*!


now you are making me jealous!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> now you are making me jealous!


Crazy woman!  I can't understand anyone liking that cold, wet stuff!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Crazy woman!  I can't understand anyone liking that cold, wet stuff!


love it... and love camping in it as well.... how do you think I get photos like this http://aramok.co.uk/photo_2409228.html?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> love it... and love camping in it as well.... how do you think I get photos like this http://aramok.co.uk/photo_2409228.html?



I'm with Mo. Your barking mad


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2014)

This was my car a few winters ago. Didn't fancy trying the bike! Lol


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Crazy woman!  I can't understand anyone liking that cold, wet stuff!





welsh dragon said:


> I'm with Mo. Your barking mad



so camping wild, alone for a week in -15C doesn't appeal?
What could not appeal about this?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so camping wild, alone for a week in -15C doesn't appeal?
> What could not appeal about this?
> 
> View attachment 60776


.......erm, there's nowhere to plug my electric blanket in for a start! 

I am being brave enough just trying not to put my storage heaters on yet. The cat was trying to get under my jumper or squeeze herself up my sleeve a few minutes ago.....I think she is cold!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> This was my car a few winters ago. Didn't fancy trying the bike! Lol


raise you...

this was before it stopped snowing and we had to dig out the car doors just to open them... and that was one of the easier times it snowed... I can produce much deeper if you want...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2014)

OK an indication of the depth that time (and remember we had a mile long track which we had to dig out...)





Yet strangely I still love the stuff...


<waiting for knock on door of men in white coats>


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK an indication of the depth that time (and remember we had a mile long track which we had to dig out...)
> 
> View attachment 60780
> View attachment 60781
> ...


God, it's making me cold just looking at it!  I want to hibernate until March.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so camping wild, alone for a week in -15C doesn't appeal?
> What could not appeal about this?
> 
> View attachment 60776




I admit its beautiful, but I would rather see it from behind my living room window.



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> raise you...
> 
> this was before it stopped snowing and we had to dig out the car doors just to open them... and that was one of the easier times it snowed... I can produce much deeper if you want...
> 
> ...




im with yoh Mo. No electric blanket equals a no go.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2014)

who needs an electric blanket when you have a good quality goose down sleeping bag that goes down to -40C and allows you to wake up warm as toast when there is a layer of ice on the top of the sleeping bag and all over the inside of the tent? wimps both of you....



noticed the men staying out of this discussion!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> who needs an electric blanket when you have a good quality goose down sleeping bag that goes down to -40C and allows you to wake up warm as toast when there is a layer of ice on the top of the sleeping bag and all over the inside of the tent? wimps both of you....
> 
> 
> 
> noticed the men staying out of this discussion!




I could wake up nice and warm in that sleeping bag........if it was on my bed. In my house ? And I ddon't care if you think im a wimp.

The men know better than to get involved....


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Nov 2014)

Twas lovely and sunny when I got home from work, so I did my tried and trusted 25km thrash. And, by christ, it was cold. A lazy wind (goes through you instead of around you) was whispering something in my ear which sounded a lot like, "Jeesus, man, you're doolally...". Just me? Probably.  

http://www.strava.com/activities/215146431

Not dissimilar to a previous ride I posted, but there's PRs and stuff, so, yanno...


----------



## Exile (3 Nov 2014)

So I pop over to commuting for a few weeks (OK, a month or two) and I come back to find there's a new thread because the old one got too big? Maybe I should stick my head in more often, but I've not really made any progress lately. Still slow, still only doing short distances for my commute, still just slowly racking up the miles. 

Have to say though, I rather like the idea of -15, a tarp, a hammock, a warm sleeping bag and a foot or so of snow. Might be something to try if this winter's a 'bad' one


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> who needs an electric blanket when you have a good quality goose down sleeping bag that goes down to -40C and allows you to wake up warm as toast when there is a layer of ice on the top of the sleeping bag and all over the inside of the tent? wimps both of you....
> 
> 
> 
> noticed the men staying out of this discussion!



We're not that stupid to get involved in this


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Nov 2014)

@Supersuperleeds speak for yourself.


----------



## moo (3 Nov 2014)

It was raining when I left for work, so naturally I took the 18 mile route instead of the direct 5 miles.


----------



## psmiffy (3 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> who needs an electric blanket when you have a good quality goose down sleeping bag that goes down to -40C and allows you to wake up warm as toast when there is a layer of ice on the top of the sleeping bag and all over the inside of the tent? wimps both of you....
> 
> 
> 
> noticed the men staying out of this discussion!



I have only cycled and camped in proper snow the once (in Greece of all places) - slept well until the snow plough woke me up


----------



## Studley (4 Nov 2014)

If God had wanted me to live in snow, he'd have given me white fur. 

Mild weather, caused by climate change, keeps the fuel bills down and thus helps save the planet by reducing carbon emissions.


----------



## Torvi (4 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so camping wild, alone for a week in -15C doesn't appeal?
> What could not appeal about this?
> 
> View attachment 60776


oh god what a lovely photo it is! <3

Had a nice blasty ride 28 miles done in around 1,40h  My friend took me on his TT course and he managed to break his record with me pulling him few times! So lovely ride, sunny but cold aw cant wait for full winter


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Nov 2014)

I think I have finally found out why I am slower on my current set up, than I was on the 9sp with a smaller range 9sp 13-25, 10sp 12-27


----------



## Stonechat (4 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think I have finally found out why I am slower on my current set up, than I was on the 9sp with a smaller range 9sp 13-25, 10sp 12-27


Do tell!


----------



## Stonechat (4 Nov 2014)

Was too busy to ride today, and it was really wet late r on, Definitely can ride tomorrow, though will be limited. Weather should be better


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Nov 2014)

I am climbing more albeit only a small amount, but faster.






These are the different set ups I have had in the last year, and excluding any edge 500 data, I will say this it doesn't feel like 2,000 miles since I installed the 105 kit.

Edit it would also explain the shorter gear.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Nov 2014)

Not feeling myself this week, messed up at work with a change of times and now a sore throat.

Did manage a 30 min session on the turbo this morning.

I have just entered my son and I into next years Cyclist Fighting cancer sportive, it will be his first so we have gone for the shorter 30 mile ride.
http://www.cyclistsfc.org.uk/events/cfcsportive/


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Not feeling myself this week, messed up at work with a change of times and now a sore throat.
> 
> Did manage a 30 min session on the turbo this morning.
> 
> ...


Well done. It's always nice to have something to motivate you.

Was really chilly here this morning so decided to go for a run.......well a slow jog really! Just stuck the phone in my pocket so wasn't really sure how far I had gone so was pleasantly surprised when I got home to find I had gone 7.4 miles. It certainly kept me a lot warmer than I would have been cycling. Only snag seems to be a bit of irritation over the clavicle with rubbing.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Nov 2014)

Cheers Mo. I'm also down for the Shakespeare100 in April with Sue who is on the trainer every day at the moment.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Nov 2014)

Went out, intending it to be a ride in low HR zones
I had to be at Chertsey by a certain time, and realised I was way out of schedule, so really got a move on, and likewise back from Chertsey after quckly
25.54 miles @ 16.0 mph with 636 feet of climbing, not a bad speed considering first 8-9 miles were taking it easier
http://www.strava.com/activities/215763030

Was quite chilly, maybe just a little more clothing was needed
Also wind was quite noticeable


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. It's always nice to have something to motivate you.
> 
> Was really chilly here this morning so decided to go for a run.......well a slow jog really! Just stuck the phone in my pocket so wasn't really sure how far I had gone so was pleasantly surprised when I got home to find I had gone 7.4 miles. It certainly kept me a lot warmer than I would have been cycling. Only snag seems to be a bit of irritation over the clavicle with rubbing.



 That is at least 7.4 miles further than I can run


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Not feeling myself this week, messed up at work with a change of times and now a sore throat.
> 
> Did manage a 30 min session on the turbo this morning.
> 
> ...



You have it on Strava that it was an hour - I sniggered at your pitiful speed, but now stand ashamed of my behaviour


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Nov 2014)

See I'm that ilI can't load the ride properly.
But thanks for the honesty.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> See I'm that ilI can't load the ride properly.
> But thanks for the honesty.



In fairness, I looked at it and thought you must have just input something wrong, either that or you followed me this morning


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Nov 2014)

Had to delete and reload.

Right off to work then


----------



## stevey (5 Nov 2014)

So this morning i decided to go out and try another local club most enjoyable there were also a couple of ex pro racers in the club avg age 70+ it was a bit disheartening when they leave you standing at the bottom 

But when we eventually got to the top we all laughed as they waited

http://www.strava.com/activities/215810208


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2014)

stevey said:


> So this morning i decided to go out and try another local club most enjoyable there were also a couple of ex pro racers in the club avg age 70+ it was a bit disheartening when they leave you standing at the bottom
> 
> But when we eventually got to the top we all laughed as they waited
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/215810208


I know how it feels. Just took the hybrid for a wee tootle before the light goes as tomorrow looks horrible. I heard a swooshing noise and a guy whizzed effortlessly past and left me trailing in a matter of seconds. He was tall and very skinny. Couldn't get a look at the bike as he went by so quickly. Did stick his hand out and give me a wave though. Lol


----------



## stevey (5 Nov 2014)

Tell ya what Mo it was a bit of an eye opener, And i have had that myself they go past you like you are standing still.
Anyway i am happy with my overall ride decent pace and definatly felt like have had a work out now i just have to stop myself eating everything whats in the cupboard & wait for dinner....


----------



## stevey (5 Nov 2014)

Oh and the bacon and sos sandwich was most welcome....


----------



## moo (5 Nov 2014)

I spent all day setting up the man cave for when I decide which turbo trainer to buy. A 120" projected image should keep me entertained.

I also swapped my office desk chair for a gym ball. Seems my core strength is better now than the last time I tried this. bouncy bouncy


----------



## Effyb4 (5 Nov 2014)

I'm going on a moonlight ride this evening with the club. We hope to see some fireworks. It will be at a nice leisurely pace if I'm going.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I'm going on a moonlight ride this evening with the club. We hope to see some fireworks. It will be at a nice leisurely pace if I'm going.


Enjoy.....I think I'll just enjoy them from indoors. I can see most of the local display from my window.


----------



## RWright (5 Nov 2014)

No fireworks here today . I learn some things here on the forum. I found out last year about that guy that tried to blow up London and Parliament or something like that and thus the fireworks celebration there. I learn a lot from here that I normally wouldn't. 

Going out for a little jog now and if I can withstand the punishment I may go for a quick spin afterwards.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Nov 2014)

@RWright He was also Catholic and as the country was very strongly Protestant at the time it didn't go down to well, and it was just Parliament, well it was more the King as he was meant to be in attendance on the day he was supposed to set the fuse, and re-instate a Catholic King.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Nov 2014)

Well thats the first days riding where the max temp hasn't got above 10C since early May.


----------



## RWright (5 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well thats the first days riding where the max temp hasn't got above 10C since early May.


21C here today, tomorrow supposed to be about the same. Highs around 16C forecast for a week or so after that. This time of year things can change quickly, including the weather forecast.  I'll take it while I can get it, I still feel cold even now though, except when I am jogging or riding. Trees are close to full fall color and leaves on the ground in my yard now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Nov 2014)

@RWright it wasn't cold as such, could tell it on the hands a feet a bit coming home from my friends house a bit later (dusk) temps were 5.5'ish, I got a couple of the Aldi winter shirts and and with a compression base layer was warm enough, as I say hands and feet were beginning to notice it a little


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Nov 2014)

Guess everyone is out at Bonfires.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Nov 2014)

RWright said:


> No fireworks here today . I learn some things here on the forum. I found out last year about that guy that tried to blow up London and Parliament or something like that and thus the fireworks celebration there. I learn a lot from here that I normally wouldn't.





Nigelnaturist said:


> @RWright He was also Catholic and as the country was very strongly Protestant at the time it didn't go down to well, and it was just Parliament, well it was more the King as he was meant to be in attendance on the day he was supposed to set the fuse, and re-instate a Catholic King.



But 400 years later we can all laugh about it and eat pie and peas. Yay!


----------



## RWright (5 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Guess everyone is out at Bonfires.


I went back out for a spin. Since it was kind of early I took a different route since the workers might still be out on my normal track. Not that I think they really care if I am out there, just decided I would go for a change of scenery since traffic should be light before the after work crowd is trying to get home.
They are repaving a couple of the roads I took today and I hope they are not finished, they have that gravel topping on it now and it made for an interesting moment or two, not to mention the vibration it causes thru the handlebars.

I saw another rider going up the same road I was turning on to. He probably had me by about a half mile. I upped my pace a little and was reeling him in but ran out of road when he turned one direction and I went the other at the intersection (another two hundred yards and I would have had the scalp). I will check the flyby and see if I know him. Strava is acting a little funky right now and flyby wouldn't load. I also saw a cyclist when I was jogging earlier and also saw him in his driveway fettling his bike early on in my ride. Finally I saw two cyclist coming toward me near the end of my ride. One riding in the middle of the center turning lane and one riding on the wrong side of the road (in my lane), with traffic coming up behind me. I was checking behind me and noticed the lady driving the car coming up behind me had the situation under total control so I relaxed a little. That kid coming toward me in my lane was lucky he was on a mountain bike because he wasn't getting the lane even though I could have given him space.  I didn't even say anything, hopefully his little pea brain can work out which side he should be riding on next time. Lots of cycling action on my little spin today.


----------



## Effyb4 (5 Nov 2014)

I had a really good ride and managed to get up a bit of a hill that I really struggled with the last time I attempted it (last spring).

http://www.strava.com/activities/215940981


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> But 400 years later we can all laugh about it and eat pie and peas. Yay!


You think burning effigies is something to laugh at 

@RWright nice to know its not just our councils saving money by top dressing (thats what we call it over here) by saying they have repaired that bit of road, in most cases as far as cycling goes it just makes it worse, though they did repair a bend that used to be interesting trying to pick a line through.

@Effyb4 nice one


----------



## Eribiste (5 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers Mo. I'm also down for the Shakespeare100 in April with Sue who is on the trainer every day at the moment.


Jolly good, that's an event I'm intending to have a go at. I'll also be having a go at the Autumn 100 mile job, my first crack at a 100 miler.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Nov 2014)

Eribiste said:


> Jolly good, that's an event I'm intending to have a go at. I'll also be having a go at the Autumn 100 mile job, my first crack at a 100 miler.


Shhhh, don't tell anyone but I am also hoping the autumn one will be my first 100 miler.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Guess everyone is out at Bonfires.


Or at work


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (5 Nov 2014)

My first bit of progress today.. changed my horrid cheap red bar tape for some half decent black tape... makes the bike look so much nicer! and all done on my lunch break!


----------



## moo (5 Nov 2014)

Went out for some late night climbing. The Garmin registered an average temperature of 1c. Explains why I couldn't feel my fingers for most of the ride 

http://www.strava.com/activities/215979748


----------



## Eribiste (6 Nov 2014)

My ride home from work yesterday evening was very atmospheric, tootling along in the dark, my way lit by only my cycle lights and the near full moon. Hardly any traffic along the lanes, the moonlit quiet broken only by the occasional expletive as I jar over the ruts and bumps in what Worcester Highways Dept. likes to think of as a road.


----------



## Harv (6 Nov 2014)

Really foggy today. Was going to go for a ride but not really safe with the lights I have.


----------



## Harv (6 Nov 2014)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> My first bit of progress today.. changed my horrid cheap red bar tape for some half decent black tape... makes the bike look so much nicer! and all done on my lunch break!



I've always thought about doing this but it looks extremely fiddly. I don't have much in the way of DIY skills. 

Looks really nice though.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Nov 2014)

Harv said:


> I've always thought about doing this but it looks extremely fiddly. I don't have much in the way of DIY skills.
> 
> Looks really nice though.


I replaced bar tape in the dim and distant past when it was not so good as these days, more like a cloth tape. Not sure with more give and stretch how easy it is now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Nov 2014)

Harv said:


> I've always thought about doing this but it looks extremely fiddly. I don't have much in the way of DIY skills.
> 
> Looks really nice though.





Stonechat said:


> I replaced bar tape in the dim and distant past when it was not so good as these days, more like a cloth tape. Not sure with more give and stretch how easy it is now



It is actually surprisingly easy to do if you watch one or two other YouTube videos. After my second new tape I can even do the figure of eight around the levers now. I think the stretch makes it much easier. Can't link you to the video, bed bound still with very bad back and copying and pasting links on my smartphone is not very easy at the best of times and my head is easy too foggy from no sleep and too many painkillers at the moment but I'm sure @Nigelnaturist or someone else can post up the link (please)


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2014)

Cold and wet here with the forecast solid rain right through until tomorrow evening  Seems like a good chance for a couple of rest days. Just some dog walking as I don't think Millie will wait two days till she gets out. Lol


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It is actually surprisingly easy to do if you watch one or two other YouTube videos. After my second new tape I can even do the figure of eight around the levers now. I think the stretch makes it much easier. Can't link you to the video, bed bound still with very bad back and copying and pasting links on my smartphone is not very easy at the best of times and my head is easy too foggy from no sleep and too many painkillers at the moment but I'm sure @Nigelnaturist or someone else can post up the link (please)


GWS @SatNavSaysStraightOn , & here's one of the youtube videos:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Cold and wet here with the forecast solid rain right through until tomorrow evening  Seems like a good chance for a couple of rest days. Just some dog walking as I don't think Millie will wait two days till she gets out. Lol




I used the ice bike this morning, though once the sun was up it was a beautiful but cold morning. We're forecast to get wind and rain either this afternoon or/and tomorrow


----------



## Stonechat (6 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It is actually surprisingly easy to do if you watch one or two other YouTube videos. After my second new tape I can even do the figure of eight around the levers now. I think the stretch makes it much easier. Can't link you to the video, bed bound still with very bad back and copying and pasting links on my smartphone is not very easy at the best of times and my head is easy too foggy from no sleep and too many painkillers at the moment but I'm sure @Nigelnaturist or someone else can post up the link (please)


Hope your situation improves soon!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I used the ice bike this morning, though once the sun was up it was a beautiful but cold morning. We're forecast to get wind and rain either this afternoon or/and tomorrow


Well, my boots aren't waterproof. Lol. Met another five idiots dedicated dog walkers though, one of them jogging with his dog. Don't think my feet would have coped with another jog though. I am blessed with having my toe next to my big toe being the longest so it hits off the front of my running shoes and ends up sore/bruised/black and felt a bit tender this morning. Not sure if it is too big or too small shoes as both can cause problems.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I am blessed with having my toe next to my big toe being the longest so it hits off the front of my running shoes and ends up sore/bruised/black and felt a bit tender this morning. Not sure if it is too big or too small shoes as both can cause problems.


snap! Never come across any one else with the same issue before! My only blessing is that all my toes except for my big toes are double jointed so they tend to bend rather than get stubbed but I routinely lose the toe nails on those two toes due to the problems of foot wear! I tend to go around on bare feet as a result.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn & @Mo1959 so's mine but only just.
Regarding tape, I do it opposite to that in the vid, i.e. from stem to end, does away with the need to tape the end of the bar tape.


----------



## Nitram55 (6 Nov 2014)

I really did not think I was getting any fitter since taking up commuting by bike but I have just compared my times for the biggest climb on my route and I have gone from 3.05 to 2.40 mins. still feels just as hard to climb .
Martin


----------



## Stonechat (6 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn & @Mo1959 so's mine but only just.
> Regarding tape, I do it opposite to that in the vid, i.e. from stem to end, does away with the need to tape the end of the bar tape.


When I did it years ago I can't remember which way I did it.
Had only had this bike a couple of months when I scuffed the bar tape but it is not bad a have left it alone.
I came with nice tape with plenty of give, they are probably all like that now.
In the distant past I also used to use a type of foam covering for the bars - anyone remember that? You needed a little washing up liquid inside the new foam to help slide it on. However it was not as durable as tape, but it did cushion the hands nicely.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2014)

@Nitram55 
its like this as you know, things get easier but we always work at an output our bodies can cope with, with hills we have to work on them no matter how much we improve, thats why thay always feel hard to do, its just your fitness and output levels have increased, you get faster up them, its the same on the flat just not as noticeable.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2014)

Speaking of p.b.'s on climbs I am a bit chuffed with this.
http://www.strava.com/activities/216197112/segments/5106651555

My top ten times as you will see its not just a second or two, I had to flag the first ride obviously as I can't do it at 20mph+ in 2014 I could hardly do it at that speed in 2012
Though I suspect the lights on the bridge half way up being on green helped.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn & @Mo1959 so's mine but only just.
> Regarding tape, I do it opposite to that in the vid, i.e. from stem to end, does away with the need to tape the end of the bar tape.



Yes - I think we mentioned this somewhere before - do it in 'reverse' with loose tape end into bar end etc.

Never seen all this piddly bit of electric tape nonsense until I bought my current bike.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Nov 2014)

It has rained solid since I got up at 6.30am and it is still slinging it down.

Pretty dejected with cycling at the mo' as I am finding it hard to get out due to other things going on, short nights and then when I get a window of opportunity it decides to rain.

Same every year though.

Hey Spokey - quit whinging!!!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It has rained solid since I got up at 6.30am and it is still slinging it down.
> 
> Pretty dejected with cycling at the mo' as I am finding it hard to get out due to other things going on, short nights and then when I get a window of opportunity it decides to rain.
> 
> ...


Stop watching football then, that will give you an extra window of opportunity


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Stop watching football then, that will give you an extra window of opportunity



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

1) Football
2) Climbing/hiking
3) Cycling


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (6 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It is actually surprisingly easy to do if you watch one or two other YouTube videos. After my second new tape I can even do the figure of eight around the levers now. I think the stretch makes it much easier. Can't link you to the video, bed bound still with very bad back and copying and pasting links on my smartphone is not very easy at the best of times and my head is easy too foggy from no sleep and too many painkillers at the moment but I'm sure @Nigelnaturist or someone else can post up the link (please)


 
yeah I managed to do it. the only bit I've got to re-adjust is the end of the post so the plug fits properly.. having it on a roll makes it easy as pie! just keep a fairly even tension and overlap by about half to 3/4 and it goes on nice. I keep forgetting which bars are mine now as the red was easier to spot.. but I love how much nicer and a tad more pro with the black tape


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> 1) Football
> 2) Climbing/hiking
> 3) Cycling



Should be a Leeds fan, it is currently much more fun riding in the cold and wet than watching football.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Should be a Leeds fan, it is currently much more fun riding in the cold and wet than watching football.


2nd that, really enjoyed my ride today can't say the last time I watched a Leeds match that was as enjoyable, mind the R.L. on the other hand isn't so bad, though I was routing for Cas in the Challenge Cup this year as it was my Dads home town, even though its alien being a Featherstone follower, not that I follow either form of football closely.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2014)

Before I went out today I had to do 23+ miles to get to a certain target, then promptly forgot what it was apart from the 23 mile + bit.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Should be a Leeds fan, it is currently much more fun riding in the cold and wet than watching football.


Where I work I'm surrounded by LUFC fans (no, I'm not a prison officer) and the looks of despair the morning after a match are priceless.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Should be a Leeds fan, it is currently much more fun riding in the cold and wet than watching football.



*1970 *- now that was a good year!


----------



## RWright (6 Nov 2014)

Just a short breezy ride today to try and ease the pain from yesterdays jog.  It worked too, feel much better after my ride.


----------



## Eribiste (7 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn & @Mo1959 so's mine but only just.
> Regarding tape, I do it opposite to that in the vid, i.e. from stem to end, does away with the need to tape the end of the bar tape.



I seem to remember doing the bar tape as per Nigel's method years ago in my youth. I'm going to be replacing the tape this weekend. I'm going to take one side off and practice with the old tape first. I think I'm more nervous about this than I was tackling my first fifty mile ride! I'm not a member of a club, so my efforts will only be scrutinised by me, but it's the bike isn't it, so it's got to be done right.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Nov 2014)

Weather forecast does not look too hot
Hoping for some windows of opportunity
Sunday is out - it's my birthday and we are doing a few things
So maybe today and maybe tomorrow
Think there will be no longer rides!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2014)

@Stonechat Wet again here this morning as forecast. Will just be a dog walk shortly. Supposed to finally ease a bit by the afternoon but will just be another walk. Weekend looks a bit better although more wind tomorrow so may try jog tomorrow and ride on Sunday. I'm not really in the mood for long rides at the moment anyway. I will be perfectly satisfied if I can do a mix of three or four days jogging/cycling throughout the next four months.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Nov 2014)

I have to go out anyway, so makes no odds what it does.


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Nov 2014)

Eribiste said:


> I seem to remember doing the bar tape as per Nigel's method years ago in my youth. I'm going to be replacing the tape this weekend. I'm going to take one side off and practice with the old tape first. I think I'm more nervous about this than I was tackling my first fifty mile ride! I'm not a member of a club, so my efforts will only be scrutinised by me, but it's the bike isn't it, so it's got to be done right.


Post pictures and we will scrutinise  

Mine also needs new bar tape so I'm looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Stonechat (7 Nov 2014)

Well it is bright and sunny just now so will get out when I have finished this coffee


----------



## Stonechat (7 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Stonechat Wet again here this morning as forecast. Will just be a dog walk shortly. Supposed to finally ease a bit by the afternoon but will just be another walk. Weekend looks a bit better although more wind tomorrow so may try jog tomorrow and ride on Sunday. I'm not really in the mood for long rides at the moment anyway. I will be perfectly satisfied if I can do a mix of three or four days jogging/cycling throughout the next four months.


Never been into Jogging. Knees did not like it
When still working I had free use of gym, did not touch the treadmills, used the exercise bikes and the rowing machine


----------



## Rustybucket (7 Nov 2014)

Decided to test my new Gore rain / wind jacket (which I got for cheap, from the found a bargain thread, think its a 2013 model) Rain wasnt too bad & wasnt as cold as yesterday!
I think I may get some mudguards fitted to my hybrid & also get my bike checked over, there is a new creaking noise coming from either the bottom bracket or my rear wheel. Looking forward to the ride home - hope the traffic isnt too bad thru London!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have to go out anyway, so makes no odds what it does.


Wow, I heard the rain most of the night and the river was very high. Was over the path in several places. The dog seems to have the sense not to go near it when it is like that. It is fair now though so will soon drop. Still enjoyed my walk though.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Nov 2014)

Just got back from a ride
First leg into the wind hard to get above 14 mph
The first half done, I was averaging 14.5 mph

However by the end of an improvised route
27.61 miles 15.9 mph and 1178 feet of climbing.
Not that's it a big hill but went up St Ann's Hill, first time I can remember

Some nice sections with the wind and the wind helped me to a few PRs

Wore the softshell today - maybe it was hardly necessary, also some shoe covers I got in case there was any standing water (a bit but not much) These were the second I got as the first were so hard to put on.
I had intended to do some training, intervals or something but thought the wind would make that hard


http://www.strava.com/activities/216449783


----------



## Stonechat (7 Nov 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Decided to test my new Gore rain / wind jacket (which I got for cheap, from the found a bargain thread, think its a 2013 model) Rain wasnt too bad & wasnt as cold as yesterday!
> I think I may get some mudguards fitted to my hybrid & also get my bike checked over, there is a new creaking noise coming from either the bottom bracket or my rear wheel. Looking forward to the ride home - hope the traffic isnt too bad thru London!


I would not fancy commuting from Staines into London !


----------



## moo (7 Nov 2014)

Had an eventful 30 mile recovery ride yesterday. 

A number of HGVs close passing and honking their horn, not exactly helpful when you're trying to maintain a low heart rate.

However the worst involved physical contact as some twit overtook me on double white lines. How close? My arm destroyed her wing mirror and if I wasn't reasonably stable I'd have been off and under someones wheel. No physical damage to myself fortunately. I saw the lady pulled over a mile or so later waving her arms. My general opinion of motorists is so low I'd expect her to berate me for damaging her car, so just kept on riding.


----------



## Rustybucket (7 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I would not fancy commuting from Staines into London !


 Once your used to the taxi's & buses trying to knock you off its fine! Easy in the morning not much traffic, sometimes a nightmare going home especially through Nottinghill down the hill to shephards bush and the 5 lanes of traffic.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Nov 2014)

Nice work to anybody who rides in the current diluvial conditions. Mixed up shifts and family commitments are playing havoc with my itinerary; now it p*sses down too, just to stick a cherry on the cowpat. Looking like Sunday is my best hope.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Nov 2014)

Judge the wind
First half today 14.6 mph, second half 17.8 mph


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow, I heard the rain most of the night and the river was very high. Was over the path in several places. The dog seems to have the sense not to go near it when it is like that. It is fair now though so will soon drop. Still enjoyed my walk though.


First bit was dryish, and I thought I might be over dressed for the day, after the group well I have ridden in worse rain in recent months and the wind was still light, called in to my mates as I do on a Friday bit of a chin wag ect.... left as the heavens opened where the floods came from I don't know.
@Stonechat it wasn't a matter of standing water but rivers, for the second time in a month or so a car coming the other way virtual drowned me, though this wasn't as bad as the last one.





The top part is the weather with the separate rides below, 3.6mm of rain mainly this afternoon


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2014)

Its been raining non stop here for days, so it was another day on the turbo. Well done everyone who is managing to get out and about


----------



## iancity (7 Nov 2014)

Gonna try and update most Fridays as thats when I have a bit time at the computer. My goal is (was) 5 or 6 days a week, small 7 mile loop before work...feeling some pain in knee though and physio says no to every day, but ok's every other day, so max 4 days now...so at least I managed it this week, I know its tiny compared to you lot but enjoying being on the bike even if I go sooo slow. Was pleased as punch when I put my data into Garmin/Strava earlier, smashed every segment I do (4) on Monday...I have no idea what I did differently on Monday but 4 PR's...very happy with myself lol
Was pleased I even went out this morning, blowing a gale, and raining, but still get up and went out, was blown all over at one point, riding along the promenade next to the North Sea, but to be honest I loved it, was just laughing to myself and really enjoyed it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Nov 2014)

iancity said:


> Gonna try and update most Fridays as thats when I have a bit time at the computer. My goal is (was) 5 or 6 days a week, small 7 mile loop before work...feeling some pain in knee though and physio says no to every day, but ok's every other day, so max 4 days now...so at least I managed it this week, I know its tiny compared to you lot but enjoying being on the bike even if I go sooo slow. Was pleased as punch when I put my data into Garmin/Strava earlier, smashed every segment I do (4) on Monday...I have no idea what I did differently on Monday *but 4 PR's...very happy with myself lol*
> Was pleased I even went out this morning, blowing a gale, and raining, but still get up and went out, was blown all over at one point, riding along the promenade next to the North Sea, but to be honest I loved it, was just laughing to myself and really enjoyed it


Nice one, just take it a ride at a time things will improve.

I enjoy it when its a bit like this more than sunny weather to be honest, just a tad more difficult to get get over the threshold, it's more the feeling when you get back knowing that no matter how bad it was you did it, whilst others wimped out .


----------



## morrisman (7 Nov 2014)

What a crap week;
Monday - two coats of emulsion everywhere downstairs, sun shone for duration until I finished when it peed down - no bike
Tuesday - removed all the carpet downstairs, forgot to wear face mask and set off terminal sneezing - no bike
Wednesday - had to go to Brighton to pick up eBay purchase - no bike
Thursday - felt like sh1t stayed in bed - no bike
Friday - Tesco run this morning, accordion workshop the rest of the time but it was peeing down and v blowy any way - no bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Nov 2014)

morrisman said:


> What a crap week;
> Monday - two coats of emulsion everywhere downstairs, sun shone for duration until I finished when it peed down - no bike
> Tuesday - removed all the carpet downstairs, forgot to wear face mask and set off terminal sneezing - no bike
> Wednesday - had to go to Brighton to pick up *eBay purchase - no bike*
> ...


What it wasn't a bike. I have had weeks like this year.


----------



## morrisman (7 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What it wasn't a bike. I have had weeks like this year.


No just another accordion, I am somewhat addicted.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/goldfrog/lester/tba.html


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Nov 2014)

The friend I see has Hohner mouth organs, he was a bit a musician, but had to give up so much, hence the mouth organs.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

morrisman said:


> What a crap week;
> Monday - two coats of emulsion everywhere downstairs, sun shone for duration until I finished when it peed down - no bike
> Tuesday - removed all the carpet downstairs, forgot to wear face mask and set off terminal sneezing - no bike
> Wednesday - had to go to Brighton to pick up eBay purchase - no bike
> ...


Sadly no bike for me either this week, since last Friday and don't see any chance in the near future of things don't sorry themselves out. Currently thinking a trike recumbent could be the answer but will have to wait a while yet. 

Out of curiosity why didn't you remove the carpet before painting? Only being curious. All of the houses I have lived in had walks to the floor with no skirting boards..guess you may have some which would change the situation possibly


----------



## morrisman (8 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Out of curiosity why didn't you remove the carpet before painting? Only being curious. All of the houses I have lived in had walks to the floor with no skirting boards..guess you may have some which would change the situation possibly


The carpet was being binned so left it down to keep my feet warm whilst I painted


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2014)

No one riding much these days.


----------



## bpsmith (8 Nov 2014)

Asking or telling?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Asking or telling?


asking, seems very quite.


----------



## morrisman (8 Nov 2014)

I'm in costa's drinking coffee and dripping on their floor. It was dull when I set out the 2 miles out the heavens opened, soaked to the skin.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

morrisman said:


> I'm in costa's drinking coffee and dripping on their floor. It was dull when I set out the 2 miles out the heavens opened, soaked to the skin.


There is this site called raintoday.co.uk which allows you to check if you need to wear a waterproof top when setting out... It is quite useful


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2014)

As you may have noticed I was out earlier than I usually ride, even then the rain was earlier rather than later as I had hoped, but by that time I was warm enough, pair of over shoes at least kept my feet dryer today than yesterday still according to the weather link in sporttracks there was about. 0.8mm of rain whilst I was out.







I think this bit represents the amount for the ride but not sure.






This was yesterday






How accurate it is I don't know, info is taken from several weather stations.
These are todays.






The top one being the closet I passed


----------



## morrisman (8 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> There is this site called raintoday.co.uk which allows you to check if you need to wear a waterproof top when setting out... It is quite useful


Was fairly sure that there would be some drizzle but it turned out to be the monsoon, there were cars pulled into the side because it was raining so hard. Of course now I'm home and my stuff is wet through the sun has come out 

ps Is there a more 'glass half full' site called suntoday.co.uk??


----------



## stevey (8 Nov 2014)

The local club done there normal sat morning ride several punctures, a crash and riding through 12" of water on several sections that apprantly came upto the quick release levers.... Glad I stayed In its just not fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2014)

stevey said:


> The local club done there normal sat morning ride several punctures, a crash and riding through 12" of water on several sections that apprantly came upto the quick release levers.... Glad I stayed In its just not fun.


Agree! Must admit I enjoyed my jog and getting back and not having to clean a wet and muddy bike. Will probably try a wee tootle in the morning though if it's half decent.


----------



## stevey (8 Nov 2014)

It was biblical this morning Mo very bad indeed, but tomorrow is supposed to be better so will pop out in the morning with the Mrs


----------



## moo (8 Nov 2014)

I use the radar on weather underground and look at wind direction. You can estimate the chance of rain over the day with good accuracy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2014)

I just use the met office site, find it pretty good. Tomorrow's forecast guess I know which why I will be heading.





EDIT
Though in fairness 5mph winds aren't anything to worry about.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

I'll continue to watch it through the window and feel sorry for you all! 






So pictures and ride reports will be much appreciated because by the time i get back on my bike i may well be able to qualify to post my rides here!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2014)

stevey said:


> It was biblical this morning Mo very bad indeed, but tomorrow is supposed to be better so will pop out in the morning with the Mrs


Yesterdays afternoon bit was much worse than this mornings ride, half the distance and about twice the amount of rain.
These are the totals





rain in mm


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

PS that is my way of begging you all to keep posting so I have something to do please!


----------



## moo (8 Nov 2014)

10st in lycra and riding my caad10, I'll be escorting my brother at a very slow pace tomorrow. The expected scalps should make a few peoples day. I'll try to resist responding


----------



## Stonechat (8 Nov 2014)

As I will be busy tomorrow was hoping Monday would be OK
Does not look likely
THough it does seem every time I look at the forecast it has changed!!


----------



## Leescfc79 (8 Nov 2014)

I'm out at a fireworks display with friends tonight, will be driving there but having a few drinks and catching the train home so have no choice but to ride in the morning to pick my car up .

It's only 6 miles away but have planned a 28 mile route to pick it up, will extend or shorten depending on weather/hangover!


----------



## bpsmith (8 Nov 2014)

I plan to get out in the morning. Going back to my Defy for "Winter" duties. Trying out the Fulcrum 7's for first time, but not looking to go particularly fast, so brakes can bed the rims in.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

I have the fulcrum racing 7 cx's and they have been stunning. Really solid wheels though I am now on my 3rd set of bearings but that had more to do with the distances I do and the fact that they need to be replaced twice as often on the cx's than non cx's


----------



## RWright (8 Nov 2014)

Another ride on my regular track today. The weather is still nice and I am still in shorts and fingerless gloves but there is a chill in the air. I am not sweating much at all now. Things are due to cool down abruptly about Tuesday so I will start breaking out the cooler riding gear. I have been riding mostly on flat pedals lately and am considering just keep using them during the winter and wearing some cold weather shoes or boots this year for fitness riding. I also plan to include more walking/jogging than before, like Mo said, easier to warm up quickly and stay warm a little easier.

Speaking of running @Mo1959 you are doing some nice runs.  If I could run like that I would definitely work it into my workout routine.

I got bored last Monday and decided to fly to France for a little jog. Since I was there I decided to try and up my pace a little since it was sort of hilly.
http://app.strava.com/activities/215293744
I would have done another lap but it was getting late and I wanted to get a glass of wine and a crepe before I flew back home, so I could get there in time to watch NFL Monday Night Football.


----------



## RWright (8 Nov 2014)

I think that run must be some sort of glitch in the sync between the Suunto site and Strava, that is just my guess. I was pretty impressed with myself for a minute though, even though I didn't remember it.


----------



## bpsmith (8 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have the fulcrum racing 7 cx's and they have been stunning. Really solid wheels though I am now on my 3rd set of bearings but that had more to do with the distances I do and the fact that they need to be replaced twice as often on the cx's than non cx's



Good to know, thanks!

I upgraded to Zonda's on my Giant and then swapped them onto a Bianchi that I bought. The Fulcrum's came on that and so not tried them yet.

They have got to be better than the stock Defy 1 wheels without s doubt.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Nov 2014)

Well, today I thumbed my nose at the rain - steady and unrelenting as it was - and did an hour around my environs.

http://app.strava.com/activities/217011824

On my Christmas list now is a pair of good quality waterproof overshoes and a copy of Trenchfoot for Dummies. Do I care? Do I buggery. 

As the French navy used to say, "A l'eau! C'est l'heure!" (only not really). Enjoy your remaining weekend, cats and kittens.


----------



## Eribiste (9 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Post pictures and we will scrutinise ]
> 
> As per Brian's instructions, here we go. The wrap direction was from stem to bar end, inside to out.
> 
> Quite therapeutic actually, seeing the old scuffed and blood stained tape come off to be replaced by nice new tape. I know the white will only last a fortnight, but I like it.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2014)

Neat job.......and yes, you are correct re white bar tape...mine looks pretty grotty now. Have never came across anything that seems to clean it very well.

Only 4 degrees here this morning, windows steamed up and car across the road looks like it has frost on the windscreen.  Oh well, I have the gear on so I suppose I better brave it when I finish my cuppa.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Nov 2014)

Today is forecast as the best day , but I am 63 today , and not cycling
Will have to play the next ride by ear as forecast not so good

(Little chance of Eddington number equalling my age!)


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Nov 2014)

Top job @Eribiste 
Well I know where to take my bike for a re wrap Love the white bar tape when it's new.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Nov 2014)

Happy birthday, @Stonechat


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Today is forecast as the best day , but I am 63 today , and not cycling
> Will have to play the next ride by ear as forecast not so good
> 
> (Little chance of Eddington number equalling my age!)


Happy Birthday..........enjoy your day.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2014)

Well that was a bit nippy. Decided to really take it easy after yesterday's run and use the ride as a recovery to ease the old legs off. Barely got out of breath or even warm for the entire ride but really enjoyed it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2014)

@Stonechat Happy birthday Bob, hope you have a better day than I seem to have planned out, hard drive recovery, I can copy the files, I just can't write to the drive or delete files.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have the fulcrum racing 7 cx's and they have been stunning. Really solid wheels though I am now on my 3rd set of bearings but that had more to do with the distances I do and the fact that they need to be replaced twice as often on the cx's than non cx's



Loved the Fulcrum 7's today. Really good solid wheels. Nothing like I remember the Defy being on standard wheelset and tyres. The only gripe being a slight noise on the rim join in front left side. That will wear I am sure though.

Surprised by the enjoyment of riding in the rain today. Loved it!

https://www.strava.com/activities/217178253


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Loved the Fulcrum 7's today. Really good solid wheels. Nothing like I remember the Defy being on standard wheelset and tyres. The only gripe being a slight noise on the rim join in front left side. That will wear I am sure though.
> 
> Surprised by the enjoyment of riding in the rain today. Loved it!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/217178253


I only get to ride in the rain these days


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I only get to ride in the rain these days


Can't say rain itself bothers me, it's more the mess of the roads when they get waterlogged and covered in all sorts. My bike looked like it had been cyclocrossing when I got back this morning and that's with mudguards!


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Nov 2014)

Finally out this morning, I think I have seen off the sore throat/Manflu thingy.

http://www.strava.com/activities/217195146

I did have to work hard to keep up my normal pace but so much better than being on the trainer.

Any recommendations for replacement road shoes as mine gave up today.


----------



## Harv (9 Nov 2014)

Happy Birthday stonechat


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't say rain itself bothers me, it's more the mess of the roads when they get waterlogged and covered in all sorts. My bike looked like it had been cyclocrossing when I got back this morning and that's with mudguards!


Thing bikes arn't made of paper, they cope pretty well with the s*** on the roads, main attention though is give the brakes a clean down, ensure cables are clean a lubricated like wise chain, FD & RD, headsets and wheel bearings & shifters from time to time, easier than what I am doing at the minute and more rewarding this is just tedious.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2014)

Come across this from 2012 it from about the time I got a computer with cad (non gps) though that is a little later in the table.








I actually started about week 25-26 in 2012

Don't know what happened wk 40-52

Edit here


----------



## bpsmith (9 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I only get to ride in the rain these days



Same here, or not at all, but if today is anything to go by it's not all that bad?

Or is it a novelty?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2014)

Riding in non windy sunny weather, its a novelty


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Riding in non windy sunny weather, its a novelty


so take it you had a ride this morning? not been onto strava yet - have pc issues. connect the thing to the internet and it runs sooooo slowly! in any applications (opera IE, iTunes etc) can't seem to be work out why. Had thought it was the wireless connection but my oh brought up the POE device this am and I am now on Ethernet rather than wireless and it is still the same issues.... yet BB speeds is acceptance and phone connects rather well and dodes not show the same symptoms! and laptop is fine when not connected to the internet!

My OH christening his new bike in that this morning! seems to have enjoyed himself but it I s hard to tell because I know he does not like solo riding and missed me! Needs to adjust the seat position but otherwise I seem to have guessed a the correct size bike and stem for him!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2014)

No I wasn't out, up till the wee hours with this thing, though it seems faster overall on most applications than it has been of late, this is the only clue I have to what is wrong and it refers on the whole to a MAxtor drive I think an external one, and I don't have any maxtor drives connected on this comp.

0x80070571

Though there is one on the comp in the bedroom, though I can't personal see why checking this comp and trying to right to the G: drive on here would be effected by that, only thing would be a file lock and thats only usually on the file in question, well I will turn it off and see, can't see it doing any good, it would be the weirdest thing if it did.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2014)

The only other thing I have come across might be a hard drive failure, as I have done everything to correct the file structure bar format the drive.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2014)

I have uninsulated the latest version of avg which has improved things no end... Trying the new version of spigot with antivirus which seems to be better. Timecwill tell!

Just ned to get my new toy sorted.... And set up the way I want it.... Havectreated myself to a tablet because the laptop was too difficult robust lying on my back...band the smartphone too small to easily use. At least on the smartphone andctablet I can use a free version of sophos which I much prefer! 

Hope you get to the bottom of it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2014)

Well I am backing up my images, which is a little difficult as I can't delete the folders I have copied, so might end end up with multiple X multiple copies, once sorted I will just have to import everything into one LR catalogue and see what duplicates show, nothing else on the drives thats really important.


----------



## BrynCP (9 Nov 2014)

I have been cycling a year now, well as of tomorrow!

My first ride was 3.3 miles and took 20 minutes (<10mph). I was 18.5 stone.

Today's ride was 45 miles and took 153 minutes (17.5mph). I am 13 stone 8lbs. This is a record average for me over over that distance.

In total I have ridden 4755 miles in that year; my longest just short of 70. And despite the initial goal of weight loss well on its way, I am still very motivated to carry on getting out there, even in the cold patch we had earlier in the week!


----------



## Rustybucket (9 Nov 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/217338275

My longest ride for a while with abit of climbing, knee is feeling sore now. Copied Stonechats ride from a week a go. All good apart from bonking a couple of times, getting lost, Garmin freezing & punctured. Was late home so got it in the neck from the mrs. Interesting to see I beat my PB up boxhill, think its the first time ive been up there with my Zondas! Lots of friendly cyclists about early doors too! Think this will be my new favourite ride (without the getting lost!)


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Nov 2014)

Well my plan to ride to pick the car up didn't quite work out as the the other half decided she was going to drive last night as she didn't fancy a drink so I went for a gentle ride with a friend, due to lack of action on the bike recently I said I only wanted to do about 25 miles with and as flat as possible SO we headed to Ide Hill just past Sevenoaks, we also went there the hilly way!

41 miles and 2159ft of climbing later I feel quite refreshed - 52ft per mile, most of my rides are around the 35ft per mile and thats if I go looking for 'hills' in Essex so a fair bit slower than normal, also didn't really push it due to the standing water/leaves on the road (and my fitness)!

http://www.strava.com/activities/217374070


----------



## Stonechat (9 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The only other thing I have come across might be a hard drive failure, as I have done everything to correct the file structure bar format the drive.


Isn't there one of the windows event logs you can look at for disk read failures?


----------



## Stonechat (9 Nov 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/217338275
> 
> My longest ride for a while with abit of climbing, knee is feeling sore now. Copied Stonechats ride from a week a go. All good apart from bonking a couple of times, getting lost, Garmin freezing & punctured. Was late home so got it in the neck from the mrs. Interesting to see I beat my PB up boxhill, think its the first time ive been up there with my Zondas! Lots of friendly cyclists about early doors too! Think this will be my new favourite ride (without the getting lost!)


Ah see you did it the other way round, just as well as Ranmore Common was quite a tiring climb


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Isn't there one of the windows event logs you can look at for disk read failures?


Its not so much when it started but fixing it thats the problem Bob, everything I have tried just doesn't want to play, even some pretty low level stuff, so my only real recourse is back up my pics and any downloads I have on the drive though they are not to important, and try a format, after which I suspect the drive will be useless.


----------



## morrisman (9 Nov 2014)

Received permission from management to ride the Danube river path Passau - Vienna - Budapest next year


----------



## moo (9 Nov 2014)

Did the ESE medium with my brother today. He finished the 42 miles @ 14.9mph, with a total time under 3 hours. Quite a good effort considering he weighs 17.5st and has never done that distance before.

I made it a decent workout by staying in 50x12 for most of the ride. Cadence dropped to sub 20 on some hills as I tried to match his speed. Amusingly my heart rate was 110bpm at the top of a 5% climb. At my normal effort level it would be 160bpm.

http://www.strava.com/activities/217212329

Forgot to charge the Garmin so it died half way round. Fortunately I record on the phone too for that very reason. Redundancy can never be overrated, as @Nigelnaturist would agree


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2014)

@moo nice one, and well done your brother.

Don't talk to me about redundancy at the moment, I hate the word, I have so many copies of pictures it becomes a problem, and then copy folders its a bit more organised I need to be


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Nov 2014)

Rode out to Yorkshire Sculpture Park, had a coffee and cookie stop, then rode home again.

http://www.strava.com/activities/217469502

Dumbphone's GPS lost the plot near the end. What a pisser.


----------



## Philh (9 Nov 2014)

Been lurking here a bit and not posted when I should. Anyway here goes

After getting my Giant Defy 1 carbon in August they started the cycle to work scheme so I got a Sirrus Comp disc a couple of weeks ago. I also upgraded the brakes on the Giant, the ones it came with were not good.

So today I did my first non stop 25 miles! Took one hour 50 and around 22 miles I did hit a bit of a wall. I think I should take some food with me, open to advise on this one! After not cycling for over 40 years it's taken some work to do this

I have joined the local cycling club but not yet brave enough to go out with them although after today I reckon I am ready.

Also I have caught the gadget bug. Garmin 1000 is the most indulgent so far. Looking at a go pro, £90 seems to good to miss. 

so a bit of newbie progress for me, I must learn to post more !!


----------



## Stonechat (9 Nov 2014)

Philh said:


> Been lurking here a bit and not posted when I should. Anyway here goes
> 
> After getting my Giant Defy 1 carbon in August they started the cycle to work scheme so I got a Sirrus Comp disc a couple of weeks ago. I also upgraded the brakes on the Giant, the ones it came with were not good.
> 
> ...


Think 22 miles in not enough for it to be a bonk - unless you are riding pre breakfast

Just need to build up endurance
Think the local cycling club are still a step too far for me


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Think the local cycling club are still a step too far for me


Yep, same here. In fact, just got home to one of these emails saying I had lost another QOM to one of them. She regularly puts in long rides at 17 - 18mph so way above my abilities and fitness level. Doesn't bother me so much any more. I'm feeling a bit more relaxed about my riding at the moment. 

Not sure about tomorrow. Temperature is already dropping and I wouldn't be surprised if there is a touch of frost in the morning. May just take the dog first thing and do a jog with her instead. If it turns out nice later, I suppose I could squeeze in a short spin. 

Suppose I better head off to bed shortly now that the electric blanket has worked its magic!

Just up and the temperature has lifted again, so just a shorter spin this morning I think. Dog always desperate for her walk after being cooped up visiting my folks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2014)

@Berk on a Bike I get up that way sometimes, but of late just been doing local loops to build up some mileage, I have still got 700 miles to do to my primary target and just short of 1,500km to my secondary target.

@Philh agree with @Stonechat its just an endurance thing, cycle as often as possible it will build up over time, it took me a long time to be able to do what I do and its at no great speed compared with some, but its fast enough to be pleased with what I can do.


----------



## Effyb4 (10 Nov 2014)

Welcome @Philh . I was too busy to get out over the weekend and I'm off work today. I decided to combine shopping and a short cycle ride. I managed to get a fair amount on my rack bag (not sure of the correct term).

I was very surprised to get a QOM

http://www.strava.com/activities/217658835


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Nov 2014)

Well as I don't have any road shoes at the moment I dragged the old Hybrid out for a leisurely loop.

http://www.strava.com/activities/217679999

Avg was very slow, but it wasn't from lack of effort on my part.

Quite refreshing to jump on a bike in jeans, baggy sweatshirt and old trainers.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Nov 2014)

Took advantage of weather and went out
Not a long outing but did St An's Hill twice, a slightly higher one than I did last time as I notice the loop on the map and it is a bit higher
There is another road - goes to the 'top'? But this was a narrow dirt road with some cars so gave that a miss

Also managed to forget to restart Garmin so missed off about 2.2 miles

Total of about 25.2 miles
574 feet climbed, ave speed 15.5 mph
Still had too many clothes on - may learn to get this right some day!

http://www.strava.com/activities/217682830


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2014)

@BrianEvesham naw tried it, its awful.
@Stonechat yea me too by which time it will be wither full winter or summer.

Well I got my drive back, something I did towards the end of last week allowed something to basically lock the drive, so having copied everything I need, deleting the partition and recreating it ect.....
The only things I did were some garmin software which is pretty basic, unless it something from earlier as I tend to send the comp to sleep rather than shut down, and whatever it is/was couldn't do it till I rebooted, which reminds me suppose I better try again before I copy everything back.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well as I don't have any road shoes at the moment I dragged the old Hybrid out for a leisurely loop.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/217679999
> 
> ...


Adjust that stem down a bit and you would go faster. Lol.
It is nice to change bikes sometimes.....and I bet the mudguards would be appreciated too if the roads are anything like here.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2014)

@Mo1959 tried different style of bikes hate them, just doesn't feel right, more on about the shape of the bars than the bike.

Well the re-boot worked fine and I still have access to the drive, now to copy everything back.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Adjust that stem down a bit and you would go faster. Lol.
> It is nice to change bikes sometimes.....and I bet the mudguards would be appreciated too if the roads are anything like here.


It was set up to pull the tag, you can see the tow bar on the seat post. 
Yes it's got lovely wide mudguards!


----------



## Stonechat (10 Nov 2014)

I am currently using Aldi bib tights and thouhjwarm enough, I think they slow me down, getting some dhb ones now ordered


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2014)

A shorter than normal ride due to the fact I have a cold, but still nearly twice the daily average I need to reach my primary target.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Nov 2014)

Planned Newbie Progress

Due to weather, dark nights and other stuff getting in the way I have not had much to report so...

...I hope to be reporting on these rides soon:

Weds pm - 18-20 miles up and down some hills.

Fri pm - a 'Brian Evesham'.

Sun morning - 25-30 miles inc' lots of up and down hills with one or two being quite 'chunky'.

***

There! I feel much better having now contributed to the thread!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I get up that way sometimes...


I've noticed! Your time up Netherton Lane is better than mine.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> A shorter than normal ride due to the fact I have a cold, but still nearly twice the daily average I need to reach my primary target.


Can you add a few on for me please? Can't see how I am going to make mine at the moment!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Can you add a few on for me please? Can't see how I am going to make mine at the moment!


You will soon do 600 miles when your on the bike.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You will soon do 600 miles when your on the bike.


I'm may not be getting back on my bike any time soon. Thinking I may need to hire or borrow a recumbent trike for a while or at least some form of trike. My god leg can no longer support me at all. The right knee and ankle just don't hold and I can't land on my left side because nine times out of ten it gives way and I fall over! As far as I can see unless there is some miracle in the next week or so, I am out of action for a while. NI still can't go downstairs and have been upstarts since last Wednesday... Walking is limited to needing support constantly and I still can't even sit up! We will see what the Dr days on Wednesday, but I have just had to cancel a hospital appointment for next Monday in Manchester because there is simply no way I can attend when I can't even sit up! Not great news really


----------



## RWright (10 Nov 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn sorry to hear you are having problems at the moment. Good luck with your recovery and I hope you feel better and can get back on the road (and down the stairs) soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Can you add a few on for me please? Can't see how I am going to make mine at the moment!


This is why I don't make targets.......none of us know what is round the corner. Hope you see some improvement soon Emma.


----------



## Effyb4 (10 Nov 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I'm really sorry to hear you're having problems. Do you know what has caused them? or have I missed a post somehow?


----------



## arch684 (10 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm may not be getting back on my bike any time soon. Thinking I may need to hire or borrow a recumbent trike for a while or at least some form of trike. My god leg can no longer support me at all. The right knee and ankle just don't hold and I can't land on my left side because nine times out of ten it gives way and I fall over! As far as I can see unless there is some miracle in the next week or so, I am out of action for a while. NI still can't go downstairs and have been upstarts since last Wednesday... Walking is limited to needing support constantly and I still can't even sit up! We will see what the Dr days on Wednesday, but I have just had to cancel a hospital appointment for next Monday in Manchester because there is simply no way I can attend when I can't even sit up! Not great news really


I feel your pain ,been in agony 9 day now with back problem my legs feel like they belong to someone else but I live alone and getting out of bed is a struggle but I need my coffee in the morning . hope your better very soon


----------



## bpsmith (10 Nov 2014)

I too seem to have missed something @SatNavSaysStraightOn 

Hope you are on the mend soon though!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm may not be getting back on my bike any time soon. Thinking I may need to hire or borrow a recumbent trike for a while or at least some form of trike. My god leg can no longer support me at all. The right knee and ankle just don't hold and I can't land on my left side because nine times out of ten it gives way and I fall over! As far as I can see unless there is some miracle in the next week or so, I am out of action for a while. NI still can't go downstairs and have been upstarts since last Wednesday... Walking is limited to needing support constantly and I still can't even sit up! We will see what the Dr days on Wednesday, but I have just had to cancel a hospital appointment for next Monday in Manchester because there is simply no way I can attend when I can't even sit up! Not great news really



GWS Satnav


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

this is the thread that explains things. I don't know what happened. One minute I was fine, the next I was in agony on the floor. I have something called hyper mobility syndrome where my ligaments and tendons didn't tighten up properly after birth. I am basically too flexible - I can (normally) stand on my tip toes with my knee straight and put the palms of my hands on the floor and if I have just done something like Pilates etc, I would be able to bend the elbows as well - that is not normal and causes issues. It is one of the reasons I always cycle in boots to give my ankles support because they can not hold themselves upright... I also have custom orthopaedic inner soles to help hold my lower leg bones in the correct position - I can basically walk on any part on the sole of my foot - you are not meant to be able to do that either... Currently it is not looking too good, sadly!


----------



## Eribiste (10 Nov 2014)

We're all thinking good thoughts and wishing you well SatNavSaysStraightOn.


----------



## Eribiste (10 Nov 2014)

I've just signed myself up for the MacMillan Shakespeare 100 mile event in September next year. That should give the old bottom muscles a workout.


----------



## Effyb4 (11 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> this is the thread that explains things. I don't know what happened. One minute I was fine, the next I was in agony on the floor. I have something called hyper mobility syndrome where my ligaments and tendons didn't tighten up properly after birth. I am basically too flexible - I can (normally) stand on my tip toes with my knee straight and put the palms of my hands on the floor and if I have just done something like Pilates etc, I would be able to bend the elbows as well - that is not normal and causes issues. It is one of the reasons I always cycle in boots to give my ankles support because they can not hold themselves upright... I also have custom orthopaedic inner soles to help hold my lower leg bones in the correct position - I can basically walk on any part on the sole of my foot - you are not meant to be able to do that either... Currently it is not looking too good, sadly!


 
Ouch!!!! You really don't have much luck healthwise do you. Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Ouch!!!! You really don't have much luck healthwise do you. Sending you lots of hugs


It's certainly not feeling that way at the moment!


----------



## Stonechat (11 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> This is why I don't make targets.......none of us know what is round the corner. Hope you see some improvement soon Emma.


No I have not been able to set targets since coming back to cycling

Our house is progressing but if we go back lots of time will be needed and on this house which will be sold, may curtail my activities a bit.
However I am looking at sportive{s} again next year
I just try to keep to three cycles per week plus the odd extra which comes about as we have the one car.

My targets are looser - do more hill climbing, that's why I look for hills and do hill repeats.
There is one really tough Surrey hill I have not done = Barhatch lane
See here http://veloviewer.com/segment/5569174
It is quite reachable but looks pretty tough

If I really want to build up the climbing, may have to take the bike on the car on Sundays to do rides with a higher proportion of climbing. 

So I have loose plans but no mileage or whatever targets


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn you can have the tcx file from the Bryton if you want 
Slowly reconstructing the drive folders, as I am going through them I am deleting duplicate files, lost count how many ages ago, should free up quite a bit of space.

45Gb as I just emptied the recycle bin, but loads more to do yet.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Nov 2014)

Someone once said, "planning is essential, plans are useless." It might have been Eisenhower or Churchill. It might have been Bernie Winters. Who knows?
Alls I know is I had a plan for this morning. A longish ride leaving me time to do other things before heading off to the Shangri-La that is my place of work. Unfortunately, I got next to knack all sleep last night (bad shoulder, hurts like heartbreak etc etc) and this morning my bleary eyes caught sight of gusty winds, wet roads and skies of a colour which the grim reaper would be proud of. I stood. I stared. I might have said, "f*ck it" under my breath.

But wiser heads than mine (many of this parish) have said, "any ride is better than none". And they're right. So I took a short spin instead and felt glad I did.

http://www.strava.com/activities/218065791


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Someone once said, "planning is essential, plans are useless." It might have been Eisenhower or Churchill. It might have been Bernie Winters. Who knows?
> Alls I know is I had a plan for this morning. A longish ride leaving me time to do other things before heading off to the Shangri-La that is my place of work. Unfortunately, I got next to knack all sleep last night (bad shoulder, hurts like heartbreak etc etc) and this morning my bleary eyes caught sight of gusty winds, wet roads and skies of a colour which the grim reaper would be proud of. I stood. I stared. I might have said, "f*ck it" under my breath.
> 
> But wiser heads than mine (many of this parish) have said, "any ride is better than none". And they're right. So I took a short spin instead and felt glad I did.
> ...


The best laid plans of mice and men.........and I don't remember who said that either. Lol.

Wouldn't worry about it. Plans are made to be broken. I am not even going to make any for tomorrow. The heavens opened late afternoon and it has been chucking it down ever since. Tomorrow is wet and windy. Actually have a bit of a saddle sore again anyway. Thought about a jog if I can face it in the rain. I shall see.


----------



## arch684 (11 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> The best laid plans of mice and men.........and I don't remember who said that either. Lol.
> 
> Wouldn't worry about it. Plans are made to be broken. I am not even going to make any for tomorrow. The heavens opened late afternoon and it has been chucking it down ever since. Tomorrow is wet and windy. Actually have a bit of a saddle sore again anyway. Thought about a jog if I can face it in the rain. I shall see.


It was robert burns in the poem To a mouse


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2014)

arch684 said:


> It was robert burns in the poem To a mouse


Thanks........I should really have known that being Scottish. Lol


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Nov 2014)

And I was the timorous beastie today!


----------



## arch684 (11 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks........I should really have known that being Scottish. Lol


Me to,from north lanarkshire


----------



## stevey (11 Nov 2014)

Hope all is better soon @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2014)

Well as I had a cold all day, and working my way through this thing, got most stuff of the external drive, now for the couple of old ide drives I plug in to the motherboard, so its got currently 7 drives plugged in one way or another.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

stevey said:


> Hope all is better soon @SatNavSaysStraightOn


Thank you and me too, but unless some miracle occurs... Dr is paying me another housecall on Thursday. It is still that bad I can't sit up let alone negotiate the stairs...  on the bright side I have finalised the pictures for this year's calendar and my Spanish is coming along nicely!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2014)

No progress today. It rained heavily all night so roads will be badly waterlogged plus I have a nasty little saddle sore again that I think I am going to have to rest for a couple of days. Had hoped to have a jog but didn't feel like running in the conditions either. Just dog walking today and hopefully a run tomorrow morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> No progress today. It rained heavily all night so roads will be badly waterlogged plus I have a* nasty little saddle sore* again that I think I am going to have to rest for a couple of days. Had hoped to have a jog but didn't feel like running in the conditions either. Just dog walking today and hopefully a run tomorrow morning.



Nice long hot bath and a slap of Sudocrem afterwards will sort it out


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nice long hot bath and a slap of Sudocrem afterwards will sort it out


Think I'll have a couple of days off to let it calm down. Seem to have done nothing but swap saddles back and forward since I started cycling. Still never found "The One"


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Think I'll have a couple of days off to let it calm down. Seem to have done nothing but swap saddles back and forward since I started cycling. Still never found "The One"



I must be lucky as I have not changed a saddle on any of my bikes, always stuck with the stock one. Mind you I did go through a period of being "very uncomfortable", now got an arse like dragon hide


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> No progress today. It rained heavily all night so roads will be badly waterlogged plus I have a nasty little saddle sore again that I think I am going to have to rest for a couple of days. Had hoped to have a jog but didn't feel like running in the conditions either. Just dog walking today and hopefully a run tomorrow morning.



Sorry about your saddle sore - nasty!

No progress here either Mo' - set off to arrive home by 12.30 and get straight out on planned ride and 20 mins from home it started hissing down.

Eased back a bit now but still drizzly - lost interest in going out now. 

November - my least favourite month by a long way. Despite having been born in November i have always thought of it as a damp, gloomy and miserable month.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sorry about your saddle sore - nasty!
> 
> No progress here either Mo' - set off to arrive home by 12.30 and get straight out on planned ride and 20 mins from home it started hissing down.
> 
> ...


Yep.....always feel a bit better in the new year myself. It rained constantly overnight, faired for the whole of about two hours this morning and has been chucking it down again ever since. Next dog walk will just be a quick walk round one of the local paths. No pleasure in going out in that at all.


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Nov 2014)

Not really progress but I picked up N+1 a couple of nights ago, I've been thinking for a while about going off road for a change so going to head out into the forest this weekend and can't wait. 

Not the best pic but this was after riding the 5 miles home from the shop the other evening .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Nov 2014)

Wasn't really with it yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2014)

Guess what. It's  so shopping, then turbo. Yoopee


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Guess what. It's  so shopping, then turbo. Yoopee


Torture machines! 

Well, for once, I timed that just perfect and got the dog round a quick walk before the rain came back on. Not even 3.30 and I am thinking about shutting the blinds and putting lights on it is so gloomy.

Just got an ebay purchase delivered. Got a bargain of Adidas running shoes, new without box, for £18 plus postage. Cheapest I can find them anywhere is £65 so a bargain for once.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2014)

Your right. They are torture machines  . On the hand, the weather forcaster here announced last night that the wet weather is due to last for months so it looks like i'll be using it quite a lot for the forseeable future, and in between using it and the rain, i'll be walking a couple of miles as and when i can.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Your right. They are torture machines  . On the hand, the weather forcaster here announced last night that the wet weather is due to last for months so it looks like i'll be using it quite a lot for the forseeable future, and in between using it and the rain, i'll be walking a couple of miles as and when i can.


Looks similar to the long range here.......oh, and the running shoes are a fetching shade of lilac, can imagine the state of them after a few runs in the


----------



## Stonechat (12 Nov 2014)

Turned out nice from 12 o'clock so went out for a ride
Had decided to do some hills
St Ann's Hill (Chertsey)
Prune Hill
Tite Hill
Egham Hill/Middle Hill
Crimp Hill
and Priest Hill (Alll Egham-ish)
Also the high point in Windsor Great Park , not sure it has a name near the mounted statue of the Prince Consort
And finally St Ann's Hill in the reverse direction on the way back
Eight hills knocked off
43.09 miles @ only 14.6 mph but happy with that as total climbing 2073 feet

A few cyclists about enjoying the nice afternoon

It's as good as I can get without going down to the Surrey Hills, and those are at least 20 miles off
Much enjoyed it, wore a little less (well one layer less) and still warm

Wore shorts with leg warmers today.
And while I was out new bib tights arrived from Wiggle (dhb tenth anniversary so these are heavily discounted)

http://www.strava.com/activities/218486649


----------



## Stonechat (12 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nice long hot bath and a slap of Sudocrem afterwards will sort it out


Think I should have some sudocreme or similar

Back in the late 80s or early 90s I was cycling to work, got a bit run down and had boils on the backside, fortunately not in the sitting part
The new bib tights should be one up on the Aldi, and will do the bulk of the rides this winter.


----------



## RWright (12 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Torture machines!
> 
> Well, for once, I timed that just perfect and got the dog round a quick walk before the rain came back on. Not even 3.30 and I am thinking about shutting the blinds and putting lights on it is so gloomy.
> 
> Just got an ebay purchase delivered. Got a bargain of Adidas running shoes, new without box, for £18 plus postage. Cheapest I can find them anywhere is £65 so a bargain for once.



I just got home and opened all the windows and doors to let the heat in.  

It is very nice here today 25C with sunshine, yesterday was nice too but I agreed to do some work to help meet a deadline and be done before the approaching cooler weather, I got home after dark and was pretty sore from work (not the type work I normally do anymore but know how to do) so I didn't do any riding or walking. I will do one or the other or both today I think. The temperature will be dropping steadily for the next couple of days to a high of 7C or so on Friday and is forecast to stay like that for a while. It looks like Adios Indian Summer and hello winter in the span of about two days here. 

Nice find on the running shoes. I wore a pair of my New Balance shoes to work yesterday and they look almost totally destroyed now....and they are black.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Nov 2014)

Am I missing out by not having a turbo trainer? I either ride out or I do nowt. Hmm...


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2014)

Very nice colour but maybe not in this weather.


Berk on a Bike said:


> Am I missing out by not having a turbo trainer? I either ride out or I do nowt. Hmm...


Lol.......don't do it. It will end up lying in a spare room or at the back of your garage like my exercise bike. Even when I couldn't ride, I still only managed about four rides on it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Am I missing out by not having a turbo trainer? I either ride out or I do nowt. Hmm...


No you are not. It takes a special kind of demented sole to manage many rides on them...


----------



## arch684 (12 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Am I missing out by not having a turbo trainer? I either ride out or I do nowt. Hmm...


Before I had a turbo the weather had to be really bad to stop me going out on the bike.after i got the turbo any sign of rain and I would just use the turbo.It's just not the same so I had to be more strict with myself and only use it when the weather is really bad


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.......don't do it. It will end up lying in a spare room or at the back of your garage like my exercise bike. Even when I couldn't ride, I still only managed about four rides on it.


Your exercise bike is at the back of my garage?? How on earth did it get there???


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Your exercise bike is at the back of my garage?? How on earth did it get there???


Lol........you can keep it!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Your exercise bike is at the back of my garage?? How on earth did it get there???


It was clearly given too much red bull...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It was clearly given too much red bull...


Surely Irn Bru...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Surely Irn Bru...


Not unless it also gives it wings


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Not unless it also gives it wings


Glad you explained that coz I didn't get it at first!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2014)

I think there is even a thread somewhere in the cafe about an American who is trying to sure them because drinking loads of it did not give him wings!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think there is even a thread somewhere in the cafe about an American who is trying to sure them because drinking loads of it did not give him wings!


http://mpora.com/articles/man-sues-red-bull-for-not-giving-him-wings-and-earns-13-million-settlement


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think there is even a thread somewhere in the cafe about an American who is trying to sure them because drinking loads of it did not give him wings!


----------



## sutts (12 Nov 2014)

Do you guys add the turbo trainer miles to your tally for the year, or do you just count the miles you do on the road? I suppose a person can do what he likes really....just wondering what you do!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Nov 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Your right. They are torture machines  . On the hand, the weather forcaster here announced last night that the wet weather is due to last for months so it looks like i'll be using it quite a lot for the forseeable future, and in between using it and the rain, i'll be walking a couple of miles as and when i can.


Weren't they saying it would be snowing by now just a few weeks ago, I really wouldn't trust any long term forcast beyond the 4-5 days and only then if I can be bothered to look at the weather charts.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Am I missing out by not having a turbo trainer? I either ride out or I do nowt. Hmm...


I think it has to do with coming from Yorkshire, something like being a bit tight.
@sutts don't use one just ride, come rain or shine.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think it has to do with coming from Yorkshire, something like being a bit tight.
> @sutts don't use one just ride, come rain or shine.




Your such a sucker for punishment.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think it has to do with coming from Yorkshire, something like being a bit tight.


'Ear all, see all, say nowt; eyt all, sup all, pay nowt; and if ivver tha does owt fer nowt - allus do it fer thissen.

If anyone wants a translation, I'm willing to oblige...


----------



## arch684 (12 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think it has to do with coming from Yorkshire, something like being a bit tight.
> @sutts don't use one just ride, come rain or shine.


Except horizontal rain and strong wind


----------



## arch684 (12 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> 'Ear all, see all, say nowt; eyt all, sup all, pay nowt; and if ivver tha does owt fer nowt - allus do it fer thissen.
> 
> If anyone wants a translation, I'm willing to oblige...


Understood every word and I am a scot


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> 'Ear all, see all, say nowt; eyt all, sup all, pay nowt; and if ivver tha does owt fer nowt - allus do it fer thissen.
> 
> If anyone wants a translation, I'm willing to oblige...




Could you repeat that in English?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Nov 2014)

arch684 said:


> Understood every word and I am a scot


They do say a Yorkshireman is a Scotsman who's had all the generosity squeezed out of him so...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Nov 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Could you repeat that in English?


Hear everything, see everything, say nothing; eat everything, drink everything, pay nothing; and if ever you do anything for nothing - always do it for yourself.

Beat that with a stick, Google Translate!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Hear everything, see everything, say nothing; eat everything, drink everything, pay nothing; and if ever you do anything for nothing - always do it for yourself.
> 
> Beat that with a stick, Google Translate!




Bravo sir. Well done


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Your exercise bike is at the back of my garage?? How on earth did it get there???



We have a fancy treadmill with oodles of programs/speeds/inclines/customisable options/cooling fan/extra wide track blah, blah, blah but...

...absolutely no amount of fancy features can disguise the interminable boredom of using the thing.

Even Apple's finest portable digital media offerings do not remotely help.


----------



## sutts (12 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @sutts don't use one just ride, come rain or shine.



Well, I do just that!  At the minute I am recovering from finger surgery (fell off the bike!) and I had to have a metal plate fitted and a bone graft. I took 18 days off and I am now back at it. It's bloody painful still and I hope I haven't shaken the bone graft material loose! My surgeon will go crazy, he said 'no cycling'...but you know how it is...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Nov 2014)

Two pieces of actual progress to report *cue fanfare*

On my ride today (newly worked out loop around my local, semi-rural paradise) I tackled a hill which I haven't attempted since I first got back into cycling last year. Back then I was bloody hopeless - to use technical jargon - and ended up walking part of it. Self confidence not being my strong suit (no, really) I approached it with trepidation this morning, but, I have to say, I breezed it. Middle ring, mostly in the saddle, job done. 

Secondly, today's jaunt took me over 2,000 miles for the year. This wasn't a goal I had set myself, and I was a bit surprised to see it approaching when idly perusing my stats the other day, but there it is. 18 months ago if you'd told me I'd be putting that mileage in (or should that be kilometerage?) I would have scornfully laughed in your general direction. Compared to some, whose dedication I have utmost admiration for, it pales. But it's my 2K. Blimey. 

For the record then: http://www.strava.com/activities/218777868

(NB my Strava only has selected rides pre-October. I record every ride on a competitor service and it is there where my 3,222km is recorded)


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2014)

@Berk on a Bike Well done. Lots of  deserved. Lol


----------



## arch684 (13 Nov 2014)

Well done . now you will want to do even more next year


----------



## Stonechat (13 Nov 2014)

My usual Wednesday run to Chertsey was a Thursday run this week
Decided to get some Sudocreme from Cycle place in Chertsey, but they didn't have it, got chamois butter. I hope I am just being overcautious.
Also picked uprescription
Got a 'You lost your KOM' email this morning Segment near own home, where currently not living.
Thought this might be an opportunity to at least better my time but halfway down the segment realised the wind was more of a cross wind and then a gust of wind went against me. Still it was my second fastest time, not bad because I really gave up when the wind hit.
Wind still variable and quite gusty
13.38 miles @16.5 mph only 256 feet of climbing.

Wore new dhb bib shorts and they are a big improvement over the Aldi.

http://www.strava.com/activities/218789555

Just notice I topped 4000 miles for the year


----------



## nobbyp (13 Nov 2014)

1st run out for 2 weeks after finally finding the right replacement disk pads for my old MTB (thought the ability to stop might come in handy). Cold, damp & windy but managed 30 miles at 12.5 with 1699ft of climbing . Just good to be out again despite the conditions


----------



## moo (13 Nov 2014)

Now I've moved from distance to climbing my body is experiencing a whole new level of pain. Those 100 mile rides seem easy in comparison 

Todays effort - 30 miles / 2500ft

http://www.strava.com/activities/218799451

Next goal - a suffer score over 200. My heart can take it, not sure about the legs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Nov 2014)

arch684 said:


> Except horizontal rain and strong wind


Been out it that from time to time, only thing that really stops me is being ill, I tend not to not ride in the wet so much these days due to the increased costs of maintenance, but it doesn't stop me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Nov 2014)

Blimey these look good value

http://www.merlincycles.com/felt-f75-road-bike-2014-71825.html

Or am I missing something?

Any felt owners here?


----------



## stevey (13 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Blimey these look good value
> 
> http://www.merlincycles.com/felt-f75-road-bike-2014-71825.html
> 
> ...



N+1????


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Blimey these look good value
> 
> http://www.merlincycles.com/felt-f75-road-bike-2014-71825.html
> 
> ...


Stonechat has a Felt. Can't remember which model. They are good bikes, certainly worth considering.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Blimey these look good value
> 
> http://www.merlincycles.com/felt-f75-road-bike-2014-71825.html
> 
> ...



I've got a Felt Hybrid - or did have, as I have now passed it onto my eldest lad. Is a cracking bike


----------



## Stonechat (13 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Blimey these look good value
> 
> http://www.merlincycles.com/felt-f75-road-bike-2014-71825.html
> 
> ...


Yes I have a Felt Z95
The F series are the more aggressive race type geometry
The Z series are more relaxed type geometry for long casual rides

Quite happy with the felt
This one (in your link) has 105 10 speed which is good, notice it doesn't have a bigger rear gear than 25, I couldn't manage with that


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> Now I've moved from distance to climbing my body is experiencing a whole new level of pain. Those 100 mile rides seem easy in comparison
> 
> Todays effort - 30 miles / 2500ft
> 
> ...


I would take the suffer scores with a pinch of salt, I went out feeling a bit "off it" and the suffer score was 334 on a regular 50 miles, well over a hundred points higher than normal. other occasions where I have ridden hard early on in the ride and the heart rate remains higher than normal for the remainder of the ride giving high suffer scores.
Good effort on the ride Moo, hills are where it's at for a good work out


----------



## moo (14 Nov 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I would take the suffer scores with a pinch of salt, I went out feeling a bit "off it" and the suffer score was 334 on a regular 50 miles, well over a hundred points higher than normal. other occasions where I have ridden hard early on in the ride and the heart rate remains higher than normal for the remainder of the ride giving high suffer scores.
> Good effort on the ride Moo, hills are where it's at for a good work out



That may be more down to the unreliability of Garmins HRM. I've discovered merino wool baselayers for example cause erratic measurements, as do lower quality synthetics. Static buildup seems to result in a higher measurement and it also takes longer to reflect changes.

One of my good quality synthetic base layers used on that ride resulted in perfect data, as can be seen in the analysis.


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Nov 2014)

Cheers moo will bare that in mind and keep an eye on it


----------



## Stonechat (14 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> Now I've moved from distance to climbing my body is experiencing a whole new level of pain. Those 100 mile rides seem easy in comparison
> 
> Todays effort - 30 miles / 2500ft
> 
> ...


Not being a premium member I do not get suffer scores.
Certainly a worthy effort - don't think I could get 2500 feet in 30 miles here, though did similar in Cornwall


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Nov 2014)

My planned ride Wednesday got washed out.

My planned ride today is washed out (been solid rain from the off).

What's going to happen to my planned ride on Sunday I wonder........?


----------



## Harv (14 Nov 2014)

stevey said:


> N+1????



I've seen this phrase on the forum a few times. What does N+1 mean?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2014)

Harv said:


> I've seen this phrase on the forum a few times. What does N+1 mean?


N is the number of bikes you currently have, and you always need a +1


----------



## Lemond (14 Nov 2014)

Harv said:


> I've seen this phrase on the forum a few times. What does N+1 mean?



N = the number of bikes you currently own.

+1 = the number you need to have a happy fulfilled life.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> My planned ride Wednesday got washed out.
> 
> My planned ride today is washed out (been solid rain from the off).
> 
> What's going to happen to my planned ride on Sunday I wonder........?


Dreadful here at the moment too. I went out very early and jogged with the dog so we both got our exercise fix. I knew the rain was forecast and made it back just as it was coming on. Hasn't let up since and it is so gloomy it is nearly dark. 

Will be a quick dash round the block with the dog just before dark and I'm afraid that will be it for the day.

Tomorrow looks slightly better.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

Harv said:


> I've seen this phrase on the forum a few times. What does N+1 mean?


There is also a w-1 which usually means you have pushed your luck too far with an n+1 assuming you have a w (or in my case a h) in the first place


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> There is also a w-1 which usually means you have pushed your luck too far with an n+1 assuming you have a w (or in my case a h) in the first place


That's probably why I've remained happily single...........nobody to tut and complain at my purchases!  My spare bedroom has 5 bikes in it.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> Now I've moved from distance to climbing my body is experiencing a whole new level of pain. Those 100 mile rides seem easy in comparison
> 
> Todays effort - 30 miles / 2500ft
> 
> ...


Not being a premium member I do not get suffer scores.
Certainly a worthy effort - don't think I could get 2500 feet in 30 miles here


----------



## Stonechat (14 Nov 2014)

Been out this afternoon covering a variation of my normal routes approaching Windsor Great Park via my usual circuitous CHertsey route

Still a bit windy

39.30 miles at 15.5 mph 1286 feet of climbing
Speed a little less but I put it down to wind and extra layer on the legs, even though these bib tights are good
Still enjoyed a nice ride

http://www.strava.com/activities/219126918

Edit just noticed PBs on Prune Hill and St Ann's Hill


----------



## Stonechat (14 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> There is also a w-1 which usually means you have pushed your luck too far with an n+1 assuming you have a w (or in my case a h) in the first place


There is another factor which is £ - n
n is how much poorer you are after


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Nov 2014)

No riding here.
Wash out week for me, still fighting off ManFlu and saving all my energy for work 

OH is now showing early signs of flulike symptoms. Should be a fun weekend


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Nov 2014)

I'm happy to swap a w for a bike if anyone is interested, has a few miles on the clock so am not expecting a high specced carbon bike in return.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Nov 2014)

Didn't venture out on two wheels today given we had rain that would have made Noah reach for his toolkit. Typically, as I drove to work the sun came out. Might cycle to my ma's tomorrow morning although I'm told there's gonna be fog. Humongous whoop.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> No riding here.
> Wash out week for me, still fighting off ManFlu and saving all my energy for work
> 
> OH is now showing early signs of flulike symptoms. Should be a fun weekend


Well its kept me off the bike since Monday and I usually ride through a cold. Some good news finally got the handle bars off the Carleton after 13 months or so.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm happy to swap a w for a bike if anyone is interested, has a few miles on the clock so am not expecting a high specced carbon bike in return.


What's her back like?  this w is currently useless.. Also more importantly what is her cooking like and most importantly her bike maintenance skills like? I need to change the chain on my road bike and sort the indexing out and the oh's triban 3 needs ann overhaul, new chainset, cassette, chain, pedals, and an very good clean prior to being sold...


----------



## Harv (14 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the explanation and also making me laugh with the more complicated formulas.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm happy to swap a w for a bike if anyone is interested, has a few miles on the clock so am not expecting a high specced carbon bike in return.


Well seeing she is not on here.......bet you wouldn't have the courage to have said that!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> What's her back like?  this w is currently useless.. Also more importantly what is her cooking like and most importantly her bike maintenance skills like? I need to change the chain on my road bike and sort the indexing out and the oh's triban 3 needs ann overhaul, new chainset, cassette, chain, pedals, and an very good clean prior to being sold...



Her back is fine, her cooking and bike maintenance skills are both at the same level, I won't say what level that is but her bike maintenance skills are worse than mine and I am uselss


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well seeing she is not on here.......bet you wouldn't have the courage to have said that!


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Nov 2014)

Anything +1 cycling related = a month of earache in my house at which point one has to go into selective deafness mode until it's safe again


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well seeing she is not on here.......bet you wouldn't have the courage to have said that!


My oh keep threatening to sign up as well, but doesn't fancy having his wife moderating his posts to start off with. Then there is the problem of what to call himself... On CGOAB he is StraightOnSaysSatNav but is considering Mr SNSSO instead for here!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My oh keep threatening to sign up as well, but doesn't fancy having his wife moderating his posts to start off with. Then there is the problem of what to call himself... On CGOAB he is StraightOnSaysSatNav but is considering Mr SNSSO instead for here!


How about MrBreakEverythingITouch


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> How about MrBreakEverythingITouch


Other I like that... And now I am on the stronger pain killers I might be able to laugh long enough to feel better! (the liquid morphine had arrived)


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Other I like that... And now I am on the stronger pain killers I might be able to laugh long enough to feel better! (the liquid morphine had arrived)


You'll need a laxative with all that medication I would think? Both morphine and codeine seem bad for causing constipation! Hope it eases off soon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Nov 2014)

How about SNSSOButIKnowBetterThanToArgue


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How about SNSSOButIKnowBetterThanToArgue


I had to get Shaun to increase the permitted number of characters to get mine changed from what it was originally!


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My oh keep threatening to sign up as well!


Still trying to get my OH on here as well.


----------



## Big_Dave (15 Nov 2014)

Think I need to have not so many cafe stops, total hrs not moving while out on the bike for this year 35hrs 8mins , or maybe it's the traffic lights staying on red too long


----------



## Stonechat (15 Nov 2014)

Not having Strava Premium I have been looking at the two other measure in place of Strava's suffer score
For the last 20 or so rides looked at Strava Plus's Toughness Score and Cycling Weekly's Ritmo score

The toughness score (higher the tougher) went up to 473 for the New Forest 100 Sportive, next was the group ride with two decent hill, the pace was quite high, so I am not surprised. This week's hilly ride was next at 182. It does seem to give a bigger score when a tough ride is longer

The Ritmo score is much less affected by distance and *I* think is more a measure of fitness, and the lower the better
My overall Ritmo score has gone down from 22ish to 16
The New Forest 100 Sportive was 14.1. but most recent rides between 18 and 22

I was trying to decide which to use as a guide but decided they are both good in their own way


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Not having Strava Premium I have been looking at the two other measure in place of Strava's suffer score
> For the last 20 or so rides looked at Strava Plus's Toughness Score and Cycling Weekly's Ritmo score
> 
> The toughness score (higher the tougher) went up to 473 for the New Forest 100 Sportive, next was the group ride with two decent hill, the pace was quite high, so I am not surprised. This week's hilly ride was next at 182. It does seem to give a bigger score when a tough ride is longer
> ...


I use Ritmo too just for a bit of added interest.

The Garmin was playing up this morning  Took a while to pick up satellites then half way through the ride it briefly lost signal. Part of the ride uploaded to Garmin Connect says it was in 2017..........I'm not that fast that I can time travel. Lol. I have put in a request to Strava support with the file to see if they can correct it. No matter if they can't. It was a pleasant ride anyway.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I use Ritmo too just for a bit of added interest.
> 
> The Garmin was playing up this morning  Took a while to pick up satellites then half way through the ride it briefly lost signal. Part of the ride uploaded to Garmin Connect says it was in 2017..........I'm not that fast that I can time travel. Lol. I have put in a request to Strava support with the file to see if they can correct it. No matter if they can't. It was a pleasant ride anyway.


time travel is now possible, but only with Mo. Please tell me, was I..... no I had not better know, I might alter the time continuum and change things....


----------



## Tomtrumps (15 Nov 2014)

http://app.strava.com/activities/219362007

My first ride on the new CAAD8 this morning. Tried a familiar after work route to compare to my hybrid. Having not ridden for three months and the traffic being a bit heavier than the evening, very happy to say the ride was quicker than usual! And clipless for the first time with no trouble. So much better and highly recommended to those that are considering! Happy, happy days! Not going to break any records on Strava segments just yet though...


----------



## moo (15 Nov 2014)

My brother who has never experienced a decent hill was adamant to give Mott St a try. You could probably hear his breathing from half a mile away. Reminded me of my first ascent 6 months ago


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Nov 2014)

Very quiet in here this weekend.

Damp and cold here in Essex today but just getting ready to pop over the boarder to Kent to go off road for the first time. I think because I know I'm going to get muddy and wet I'm not actually too bothered by the weather!

Will report back later.


----------



## morrisman (16 Nov 2014)

Well despite the demands of decorating, accordion tuning and the crap weather I have managed 60 miles this week. Hopefully bit better weather next week


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Very quiet in here this weekend.
> 
> Damp and cold here in Essex today but just getting ready to pop over the boarder to Kent to go off road for the first time. I think because I know I'm going to get muddy and wet I'm not actually too bothered by the weather!
> 
> Will report back later.


Its been pretty quite all week, tempted to get out but still barking with any sort of deeper breath, its not a bad day for a ride here as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its been pretty quite all week, tempted to get out but still barking with any sort of deeper breath, its not a bad day for a ride here as well.


Hope it clears soon. Probably wise not to exercise if you have a chesty cough.

Weather also gorgeous here today. Chilly but nice and bright so glad I got out for a while. It's all to break down in the evening and back to wet and windy tomorrow. Seem to be getting day about at the moment.


----------



## Squid lips (16 Nov 2014)

First 20 miler today on my merlin pr7 absolutely cream crackered ,but a hell of a nicer ride than my old virtuoso only on flat round coast to ulverston and back through lanes ,that carbon fork makes a lot of difference and a decent frame ,did it only 25 mins more than my first 10 mile ,and bonus lost 12 lbs in 8 week yippeeee


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Nov 2014)

I'm in charge at work this week so that means office hours (I work shifts when doing, y'know, real work). It also means precious little time for riding. Roll on next weekend.

Is it too soon for a mince pie...?

*doesn't wait for an answer*


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2014)

I may not have been out since Monday, but at least I have the computer set up a little better, 6 Hard drives with 2.6TB of storage, of which I have 765GB free, I think I need to replace a few of the smaller ones, finally got three monitors back on, and whilst I can drag Access across the three screens





It doesn't like working across three screens for some reason.

Down side though, is it now runs like a freight train, primarily due to the I.D.E. hard drives.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Nov 2014)

Had a run out to Godalming, and back via Newlands Corner. Over the Hog's Back near Wanborough, which was a tough hill, and New lands Corner from the south. It's higher but seemed less tough. Had a latte and bacon roll there, maybe shouldn't have bothered as it was busy. Felt I was going really well today

52.0 miles @ 15.7 mph with 2123 feet of climbing, and feel that I have plenty in reserve

http://www.strava.com/activities/219841401


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I may not have been out since Monday, but at least I have the computer set up a little better, 6 Hard drives with 2.6TB of storage, of which I have 765GB free, I think I need to replace a few of the smaller ones, finally got three monitors back on, and whilst I can drag Access across the three screens
> 
> View attachment 61819
> 
> ...


 
Are you plotting to overthrow the world from your back bedroom? I wasn't aware Pontefract even had a Death Mountain...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I'm in charge at work this week so that means office hours (I work shifts when doing, y'know, real work). It also means precious little time for riding. Roll on next weekend.
> 
> Is it too soon for a mince pie...?
> 
> *doesn't wait for an answer*



It's never too soon for a mince pie, as long as it homemade and lard was used in the pastry


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Are you plotting to overthrow the world from your back bedroom? I wasn't aware Pontefract even had a Death Mountain...



Sat on the Highest Peak in the town (nearly), and please I am trying to get better not cough.

I use to do a lot of family history stuff, and got use to dual monitors, the third is useful on flight sim (but I don't do much of that these days) so it comes in useful for thing like you tube tutorials ect....


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's never too soon for a mince pie, as long as it homemade and lard was used in the pastry


Of coure it was homemade. Just not in my home...


----------



## Stonechat (16 Nov 2014)

Don't normallly report my activities by the week but I will make an exception

170.8 miles - best weekly total to date
6312 feet climbed - second best
Ave speed 15.3 mph not bad for all the climbing


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2014)

@Berk on a Bike forgot to mention I have over 45,000 images


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2014)

Just discovered a parallel universe.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Nov 2014)

Two rides cancelled earlier this week due to monsoons.

Gets on bike this morning as it is not raining and for the second time in last few weeks the pain at the base of my thumb has stopped me riding.

Basically it's the point at which my thumb meets my wrist (top side when palm down on table) and there is a bony bit that moves about - it hurts in there!

Need to get to the GP I think and see what's occurring! Can't rest my hand on hood and as it's my right hand it is nigh on impossible to change gear as it hurts too much.


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Nov 2014)

Just back from my first proper off road ride on the MTB, what a blast!

Only did 15 miles but it felt like about 50 compared to road cycling, had loads of mud, sometimes up to a foot deep and I also came off while going down a hill, lost the back end and ended up on my bum in a big pile of mud, luckily didn't do any damage to me or bike.

http://www.strava.com/activities/219899127


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Nov 2014)

Anyone involved with this? Any thoughts?

http://thecyclingbug.co.uk/community/default.aspx


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Is it too soon for a mince pie...?
> 
> *doesn't wait for an answer*


Open season on mince pies starts on the 1st December. One should not partake until then.

All flued up here, no riding at all. Might not make work tonight at this rate!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Open season on mince pies starts on the 1st December. One should not partake until then.
> 
> All flued up here, no riding at all. Might not make work tonight at this rate!




Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Open season on mince pies starts on the 1st December. One should not partake until then.
> 
> All flued up here, no riding at all. Might not make work tonight at this rate!


I must be one of the few people that isn't that keen on mince pies.

Hope you feel better soon.

A damp and breezy morning here so just took the dog first thing and did a jog at the same time so we have both been exercised. I think I smell nicer than her though as I think she must have found some fox poo!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2014)

I hate mince pies. Bleh . Fox poo. Niceeee.NOT


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate mince pies. Bleh . Fox poo. Niceeee.NOT


The pastry is ok  It's the mincemeat that is yuk. Maybe it stems back from calling the cake we used to get at school dinners flies cemetery.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> The pastry is ok  It's the mincemeat that is yuk. Maybe it stems back from calling the cake we used to get at school dinners flies cemetery.




 . Iv'e never liked it. Too many....bits in it. Bleh


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Nov 2014)

Not keen on them either.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I must be one of the few people that isn't that keen on mince pies.


Definitely hate them here as well! 'oribble things made by the devil to counter the good spirit of... No wait, I think I have this the wrong way around 

Still hate them... Blerhhhh


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2014)

And christmas pudding. Hate that as wel. It sits on your stomach like a lead weight


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Definitely hate them here as well! 'oribble things made by the devil to counter the good spirit of... No wait, I think I have this the wrong way around
> 
> Still hate them... Blerhhhh


Not that fond of rich Christmas cake either.......give me a sponge any day. Only bit I like on the normal cake is the marzipan and icing. 
I think it's the crunchy currants I don't like, nice squishy sultanas are nicer.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Nov 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> And christmas pudding. Hate that as wel. It sits on your stomach like a lead weight


Now there is one in do like made by Waitrose but I only buy the very small one that then does the two of us, so you only get a tiny portion... And it only like my homemade Christmas cake, no others...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not that fond of rich Christmas cake either.......give me a sponge any day. Only bit I like on the normal cake is the marzipan and icing.
> I think it's the crunchy currants I don't like, nice squishy sultanas are nicer.


No marzipan or icing on mine. I don't like marzipan and my OH doesn't like icing... So I decorate it the same way as a dundee cake and people fight over the blanched almonds instead!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Berk on a Bike forgot to mention I have over 45,000 images


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just discovered a parallel universe.
> 
> View attachment 61824


Is this like the Japanese soldier who didn't believe WWII was over until years after the event?


----------



## stevey (17 Nov 2014)

Mud guards ordered so i can finally get out on the winter bike tried putting it off for as long as poss what with trying to find work coupled with money,mother in law issues....

Oh and i like mince pies 

Sorry for the rant


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Nov 2014)

It looks like @stevey and l will be eating all the mince pies. (Feel free to sing the song... ) I'd eat them all year round if they were available.


----------



## starthms (17 Nov 2014)

Hi all,

Be away from this thread for a bit, back now. Been keeping up with me cycling, loving the weather last few weeks commuting been fun. looking forward to summer lol. ive entered the veloton wales in june any one else doing it. Tumble looks scary


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Nov 2014)

I love mince pies but I won't eat them till 1st Dec.

I don't really like the shop bought ones preferring homemade or bakery offerings, though Greggs attempts aren't to bad.

What about the sprout debate? I only eat them with the Turkey dinner and never for the rest of the year.

Still no cycling at all, sat here looking at the biscuit tin. Now if i fed the cold would it bugger off?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> I love mince pies but I won't eat them till 1st Dec.
> 
> I don't really like the shop bought ones preferring homemade or bakery offerings, though Greggs attempts aren't to bad.
> 
> What about the sprout debate? I only eat them with the Turkey dinner and never for the rest of the year.




That reminds me. I'll have to start cooking them soon so they'll be ready for christmas.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


>


There are quite a few duplicates though, I only noticed it yesterday the date.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> What about the sprout debate? I only eat them with the Turkey dinner and never for the rest of the year.


I lurve sprouts but they don't like me...  (that was the best smiley to convey what I'm trying to say...)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Nov 2014)

Love sprouts and we have had a couple of frosts this year already.. Not one for print them on this early though! Prefer mine on the crisper side... Perhaps it can suggest them to my OH as a good food to eat lying down... Still not able to sit up vertically  only been almost 2 weeks now...


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I lurve sprouts but they don't like me...  (that was the best smiley to convey what I'm trying to say...)


Yep, know what you're saying. Same here!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2014)

I like sprouts. My son in law will only allow my daughter to eat them once a year at Christmas. I wonder why


----------



## Effyb4 (17 Nov 2014)

I quite like mince pies, but I hate sprouts and won't touch them. Bleurrghhh!

I have finally got out for a ride. I combined a trip to the bank and shop, with a bike ride, so a nice steady (slow) pace. The weekend was taken up with godmother duties.

http://www.strava.com/activities/220190730


----------



## Stonechat (17 Nov 2014)

Loath cabbage sprouts and mushrooms
Me fussy? No!
We're all roooting for you @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Loath cabbage sprouts and mushrooms
> Me fussy? No!
> We're all roooting for you @SatNavSaysStraightOn


Thank you. 
Can now sit vertically for a whole minute! Better than the 5 seconds I could manage nearly 2 weeks ago.... Probably the meds mind you!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Nov 2014)

Love sprouts have them through the year, along with cabbage cauliflower spinach ect............. even eat them raw most veg, cooking tends to kill any flavour really.


----------



## stevey (17 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> It looks like @stevey and l will be eating all the mince pies. (Feel free to sing the song... ) I'd eat them all year round if they were available.



I really must stop snacking so on that note @Berk on a Bike you can have the lions share


----------



## stevey (17 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> What about the sprout debate?



Love em


----------



## Studley (17 Nov 2014)

Already eaten a box of mince pies, the last one made me feel a bit iffy though. Must learn to eat 'em in moderation. 
I like all things cake though ! 
Sprouts..... depends who's cooked them. Hate them when they're over boiled.


----------



## RWright (17 Nov 2014)

Studley said:


> Already eaten a box of mince pies, the last one made me feel a bit iffy though. Must learn to eat 'em in moderation.
> I like all things cake though !
> Sprouts..... depends who's cooked them. Hate them when they're over boiled.



I assume everyone is talking about what I call Brussels sprouts. I feel the same way, they are much better if they are not over boiled. Once in a while I over boil them by mistake. I will even eat bean sprouts sometimes if they have them on the salad bar where I am eating but bean spouts are not something I would buy and keep around the house.

I have never had a mince pie that I can recall (maybe when I was a kid but not sure). It is something I have heard and read about before. I hate to judge without trying them but I am pretty sure one bite is about all I could handle, just to say I had tried it. The idea of fruit and meat and spices in a pie just doesn't appeal to me for some reason.

Haven't taken the bike out for several days because of the unsettled weather. I may just do a little jogging again today because even though it is back up to about 19C today, it is wet. Tomorrow's forecast high is around 3C so there is some pretty good wind today too. Even some tornado watches issued a little more toward the coast from where I live.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Nov 2014)

Contrary to yesterday's gloomy outlook for bike-related happenings I went out for a spin around town this evening (3 spins as it turned out). The alternative would have been a full-on mope, like a dog who's had its bowl moved.

Having had precious little experience of riding in the dark it was interesting to say the least. Then it rained.

http://www.strava.com/activities/220347678

My name is Berk and I'm a cycloholic...


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Nov 2014)

RWright said:


> I have never had a mince pie that I can recall (maybe when I was a kid but not sure). It is something I have heard and read about before. I hate to judge without trying them but I am pretty sure one bite is about all I could handle, just to say I had tried it. The idea of fruit and meat and spices in a pie just doesn't appeal to me for some reason.
> 
> .


There is no Meat in a mince pie Rocky.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Nov 2014)

At present I don't have a front light suitable for unlit roads so not likely to be doing many evening rides
Remember when lights were not so good as these days I had a quartz halogen far better than most cyclists did


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Nov 2014)

What's happend to the font? Honestly I go in for a night shift and come home to this pink weirdness! 

Edit;

Ah it's back to normal!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> There is no Meat in a mince pie Rocky.


Always confused me as well must admit.......why on earth they call them mincemeat pies?????

Breezy and damp here but I am going to try a cycle. One of these days I can't really be bothered and have no route in mind so just see how I feel once I get going.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Nov 2014)

Mincemeat used to have meat in it along with the fruit.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Mincemeat used to have meat in it along with the fruit.



I was going to say that but was unsure - think I heard it somewhere


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Nov 2014)

Well mince covers a lot of things, I don't ever recall them being called mincemeat pies, but then you get mincemeat pies anyway.


----------



## Effyb4 (18 Nov 2014)

What you put inside is called mincemeat (not containing any meat), but the pies are mince pies. I was always confused by sweetbreads as well. They sound like they should be a dessert, when I found out what they actually were. Bleurrghhh


----------



## Stonechat (18 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well mince covers a lot of things, I don't ever recall them being called mincemeat pies, but then you get mincemeat pies anyway.


Yes Scotch Pie is a pie with minced meat in, quite different to a mince pie!


----------



## Stonechat (18 Nov 2014)

Will not equal last week's total - it was a bit abnormal as previous Sunday was my birthday so I cycled on Monday instead
Going out for normal ride or rides tomorrow.
All this talk about food is making me hungry
Time for a cup of tea and a snack (and whenever we have an afternoon snack, doggy does not want to be left out)
Bike desperately needs cleaning, been busy on admin today


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Nov 2014)

@Stonechat I had forgotten how wet it was the week before I was ill.


----------



## morrisman (19 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> There is no Meat in a mince pie Rocky.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mincemeat

_Pyes of mutton or beif must be fyne mynced & seasoned with pepper and salte and a lytel saffron to colour it / suet or marrow a good quantitie / a lytell vynegre / pruynes / great reasons / and dates / take the fattest of the broath of powdred beefe. And if you will have paest royall / take butter and yolkes of egges & so to temper the floure to make the paest._


----------



## Studley (19 Nov 2014)

The mincemeat used in mince pies is often called sweet mincemeat.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Nov 2014)

morrisman said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mincemeat
> 
> _Pyes of mutton or beif must be fyne mynced & seasoned with pepper and salte and a lytel saffron to colour it / suet or marrow a good quantitie / a lytell vynegre / pruynes / great reasons / and dates / take the fattest of the broath of powdred beefe. And if you will have paest royall / take butter and yolkes of egges & so to temper the floure to make the paest._



Good luck finding one of these, you made need a time machine!


----------



## Stonechat (19 Nov 2014)

Short ride to Chertsey & back
http://www.strava.com/activities/220890727/

11mi @ 17.7 mi so pleased it' s quite quick, and out again this afternoon


----------



## Voinar (19 Nov 2014)

From September 11th 2014 through today: passed my first 1,000 miles - total time of 76 hours @ avg speed of 13.2 mph


----------



## Stonechat (19 Nov 2014)

2nd ride of the day, through Stanwell Moor to Datchet, up Crimp Hill, and back via Chertsey

26.83 mi @ 16.5 mph 787 feet climbed

Got to work out future Wednesdays. So can still get decent ride

http://www.strava.com/activities/220934671


----------



## stevey (19 Nov 2014)

Me time...
http://www.strava.com/activities/220940235


----------



## Stonechat (19 Nov 2014)

Surprised after a plateau that I have now put on an extra little bit of speed
I won't back it up with statds but after a plateau found a bit more

Veloviewer score finally hit 80 and Eddington Number is now 39


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

Well I think by the time I get back on my bike is will be well (re-)qualified to be a member of this thread.  things not looking to good here. Even the physio does not want me out of bed!


----------



## Stonechat (19 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Well I think by the time I get back on my bike is will be well (re-)qualified to be a member of this thread.  things not looking to good here. Even the physio does not want me out of bed!


Just hope improvement comes before too long Emma


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Just hope improvement comes before too long Emma


I don't think I will be on my any of my bikes again this side of the new year sadly.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Nov 2014)

I give up! My wrist is jiggered - went to Doc's this evening and he thinks it is a possible stress fracture. No idea how that happened if it is so got to go and have X-ray + scan in case there is soft tissue damage. And.....

....I have got some sort of problem in my tear ducts which started on Sunday so I am on AB's and some lubricant stuff for those for next 10 days.

Think I'll just call time on 2014 and start again in Jan 2015.


----------



## Glow worm (19 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I don't think I will be on my any of my bikes again this side of the new year sadly.



Very sorry to hear that SNSSO - sounds like the physio knows what he's doing though (from the other thread), and hopefully your doctors are looking after you properly as well. Fingers crossed you'll be beck in the saddle soon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I give up! My wrist is jiggered - went to Doc's this evening and he thinks it is a possible stress fracture. No idea how that happened if it is so got to go and have X-ray + scan in case there is soft tissue damage. And.....
> 
> ....I have got some sort of problem in my tear ducts which started on Sunday so I am on AB's and some lubricant stuff for those for next 10 days.
> 
> Think I'll just call time on 2014 and start again in Jan 2015.


Sorry to hear this, but it is best to take care of your wrist. I know having been through hell with mine over a 15 year period and 11 ops to repair what i though originally was a sprained wrist! It had me of the bike for 7 years. 

Take care of yourself and perhaps we should start a who's off the bike support thread?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I give up! My wrist is jiggered - went to Doc's this evening and he thinks it is a possible stress fracture. No idea how that happened if it is so got to go and have X-ray + scan in case there is soft tissue damage. And.....
> 
> ....I have got some sort of problem in my tear ducts which started on Sunday so I am on AB's and some lubricant stuff for those for next 10 days.
> 
> *Think I'll just call time on 2014 and start again in Jan 2015.*


I think there's a few of us feeling like that at the moment. Here's hoping next year is a much healthier one for several on here.

Hope the wrist isn't fractured. Mind you soft tissue injuries seem to be every bit as bad. Hope the antibiotics clear the eyes up quickly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Nov 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn know what you mean about not seeing this side of the N.Y. and ain't nowt wrong with me, after doing 150+mile weeks for 4 or 5 weeks, just can't seem to get out since the cold last week.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn know what you mean about not seeing this side of the N.Y. and ain't nowt wrong with me, after doing 150+mile weeks for 4 or 5 weeks, just can't seem to get out since the cold last week.


If it is the same one my husband has had, it has taken him a good 4 weeks to shake most of the symptoms! It lingers I'm afraid.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If it is the same one my husband has had, it has taken him a good 4 weeks to shake most of the symptoms! It lingers I'm afraid.


Over the worst, just have the odd coughing fit especially when on the bike.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Nov 2014)

Well over two weeks with this dam cold, just an annoying cough (according to OH!) at the moment. 
No riding, not even the turbo.

Hope you feel better sooner rather than later @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## stevey (20 Nov 2014)

Catching up @SatNavSaysStraightOn hope you improve all the best


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2014)

It wasn't supposed to be heavy rain! 

Not in the mood for cycling through the rain and puddles and coming home with a filthy bike so just dog walking I think. Bad enough having to get her clean and dry at the end of the walk.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Nov 2014)

Quiet on this thread, innit? I can see the headlines now: NEWBIES FAIL TO MAKE PROGRESS


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Nov 2014)

@Berk on a Bike, I was out, but i stopped posting my ride here, well on the whole.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Quiet on this thread, innit? I can see the headlines now: NEWBIES FAIL TO MAKE PROGRESS


I'm going to attempt some progress in the morning.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Berk on a Bike, I was out, but i stopped posting my ride here, well on the whole.





Mo1959 said:


> I'm going to attempt some progress in the morning.



Keep it up, guys. I love this thread and it needs you veterans (or so it says under your photos) 

This week has been a dead loss for me. Good intentions on Monday but every day since has been depressingly similar: commute, food, sofa, nap (with drool), book/tv/interwebs/music (delete as appropriate), bed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Nov 2014)

@Berk on a Bike I don't even have a commute as an excuse to get out (apart from Friday mornings), as for veteran i think thats just an age thing.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Nov 2014)

After the recent rains etc decided to clean the bike today including chain etc. Really worse than I thought.and not sure I have got all the gunk from the chain, however it mudt be better
Bad news is there are things on for next few days and not sure when I can get out - maybe a shorter one tomorrow PM, Sunday - forecast looks not so good
Will have to see how it pans out


----------



## Eribiste (21 Nov 2014)

I'm still managing to get out on my bike, even if just for the commute to Worcester and back. Not too sure I'm making much in the way of progress mind you. I'm currently meddling with the saddle setup (again) as I'd started to get some aching just below where the ischial tuberosities are. I've re-mounted the original Boardman saddle as the surface is nice and smooth. This made a little difference, but not much, so this week I lowered the saddle by just 5mm and this seems to be quite a bit better. i suppose that is progress of a sort.


----------



## RWright (21 Nov 2014)

I got out for a breezy late evening ride on my normal track. It took what seemed like forever to get going. I get dressed to ride, grab the Garmin and a bike and head toward the door but the bike didn't seem to roll quite right. I look down and the wheel is not true and catching the brake, broken spoke. How I didn't notice it when I last rode it I have no clue, must have hit something late in the ride. OK, no problem I will just take the other bike. I am down to my last functioning road bike, my second bike has a broken front derailleur that I have not fixed, even though I have had the parts to fix it sitting on my kitchen counter for a week or two. Still thinking about swapping out some parts between the different road bikes so I can do some scientific research. (Like which shifters I want on what bike and which derailleur works best with what shifter etc., oh, and what will look coolest ).

I pinch the tires on the good bike and they need air, I unscrew the valve cap and the whole valve comes out. I stop for a second and consider going back to playing around on the computer and watching TV since it is not too far from sundown and I am not sure how the light batteries are on the bike I will be taking. I screw the valve back in, add air to both tires, plug the light into the battery and get a green glow, so now I am set to go.

I haven't used the Garmin in a few days so it takes it a little longer to dial in the satellite but I wait a little while and it finally locks in. I then get ready to get on and realize the bike I am now taking has clippless pedals. I walk back to change shoes.
I finally get rolling about 15 minutes later than planned but I did ride. It was nice to get out, it warmed back up a little today so it wasn't bad and I felt much better after I got back. I hope nobody got as frustrated reading all this as I did while trying to get ready to ride today.  Looks like some major bike fettling may be coming soon. The two bikes that are out of commission are also filthy.


----------



## stevey (21 Nov 2014)

Little outing before the rain came.
http://www.strava.com/activities/221551551


----------



## Stonechat (21 Nov 2014)

Brief visit to our house and back

 Good News we are moving back into our house nominally at the end of the month 

Exact date not agreed but we have a pencilled in date

I will of course be quite busy and cycling may have to take a lower priority, But will try to keep it up as much as I can


Oh and the bike ride
http://www.strava.com/activities/221565870
10.07 miles @ 17.5 mph raining a bit so curtailed any plans for longer ride will look for another opportunity this afternoon


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Brief visit to our house and back
> 
> Good News we are moving back into our house nominally at the end of the month
> 
> ...




Many congratulations on your good news. Just in time for Christmas. Well done and good luck to you and your family


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Nov 2014)

@Stonechat hope things are better for you from now on, not been a vintage year for you, hope your settled by xmas/new year/solstice which ever you follow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Nov 2014)

I don't post my rides here much any more, but I was chuffed with this mornings run to the hospitial.
Table list are my own time.







First time as I can tell I have actually done the ride in sub 18 mins, ride time, just as well as the group ends in two weeks.


----------



## moo (21 Nov 2014)

Decided to take 3 days of rest but needed some fresh air. Just did my slowest ever recovery ride. 11 miles with an average heart rate of 75bpm. I'm sure my resting hr was higher than that last year 

http://www.strava.com/activities/221693971

I don't get Strava tho. Suffer score of 14 for that ride. Seriously? I was half asleep.


----------



## Harv (22 Nov 2014)

Bought myself a buff to help keep the cold out as I'm struggling to get out now the temperature has dropped. 

Pretty nice bit of kit. Can recommend. 

I only have 39 miles to do before the end of the year to hit my 1000 mile target. 10 miles a week should do it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Nov 2014)

Harv said:


> Bought myself a buff to help keep the cold out as I'm struggling to get out now the temperature has dropped.
> 
> Pretty nice bit of kit. Can recommend.
> 
> I only have 39 miles to do before the end of the year to hit my 1000 mile target. 10 miles a week should do it.


I got 15 mile a day to do.


----------



## Harv (22 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got 15 mile a day to do.



Wow. That's a hefty average to do over the winter months (well it would be for me anyway).


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2014)

Well, managed 25 miles on a very wet and puddly morning. Was going to try my new Decathlon waterproof but thought the rain was easing so just put a showerproof lightweight jacket on. Got soaked through and I'm now feeling very chilled. Lots of deep puddles and I was a bit nervous going through some of them on the little back roads as they were so deep I couldn't see if they were hiding potholes so just took it gently.

Found someone on ebay selling a new garmin heart rate monitor for £20 which arrived yesterday so gave it a try on my ride. Probably just novelty value but it's quite interesting looking at the figures I suppose. If I keep up the running and ever have enough spare cash to buy a Forerunner it will pair with that too.


----------



## moo (22 Nov 2014)

Looks like rain from now until Monday. I'm glad to have a work horse bike (Triban 105), as I'm getting tired of cleaning the good one.



Mo1959 said:


> Found someone on ebay selling a new garmin heart rate monitor for £20 which arrived yesterday so gave it a try on my ride. Probably just novelty value but it's quite interesting looking at the figures I suppose. If I keep up the running and ever have enough spare cash to buy a Forerunner it will pair with that too.



It's amusing to see how well your kidneys are working. With a fixed effort ride I saw my heart rate drop 10 beats after 20 minutes on the bike, just as the irish coffee was wearing off


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> It's amusing to see how well your kidneys are working. With a fixed effort ride I saw my heart rate drop 10 beats after 20 minutes on the bike, just as the irish coffee was wearing off


Last time I checked it was the heart that was responsible for the heart rate, not your kidneys


----------



## moo (22 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Last time I checked it was the heart that was responsible for the heart rate, not your kidneys



You know what I mean  While the body is processing alcohol the heart rate is elevated.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> You know what I mean  While the body is processing alcohol the heart rate is elevated.


Not drinking, I didnt know this!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Not drinking, I didnt know this!


Haven't had any alcohol for several years now myself. Used to take the odd drink to be "sociable" before I realised that a) I didn't actually like it and b) my body doesn't like it........used to start feeling rough and develop a headache almost before I had even finished one drink. No intention of ever trying it again........give me a nice cup of tea or coffee instead.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Nov 2014)

I have the very occasional taste of my OH beer but that is really it other than when I am ill and have a hot toddy.... Don't do it for special occasions or anything like that... So if I have 1 unit a month, you would be lucky.

Have it up at 17 when I started to learn to drive. I also saw what alcohol did to my mother's first 2 marriages and know that a bottle of wine a night each, plus a bottle of spirits a week each is not normal.. But I only really know that from being on the outside of drinking if you get my drift!


----------



## moo (22 Nov 2014)

I'm no alcoholic either but if I can't cycle I need some comfort


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> I'm no alcoholic either but if I can't cycle I need some comfort


Morphine, codeine and gabapentin seem to be working wonders on that front!


----------



## Stonechat (22 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Haven't had any alcohol for several years now myself. Used to take the odd drink to be "sociable" before I realised that a) I didn't actually like it and b) my body doesn't like it........used to start feeling rough and develop a headache almost before I had even finished one drink. No intention of ever trying it again........give me a nice cup of tea or coffee instead.


I do like a drop of wine
Have to remember if I am cycling Sunday to scale down drinking Saturday to make sure I am 100% Sunday morning


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Nov 2014)

I got out for a short ride today, because the weather is supposed to better today than tomorrow. It was wet, is all I have to say on the matter.

http://www.strava.com/activities/221835628


----------



## L14M (22 Nov 2014)

A new thread I see?



Well i've been a bit ill recently, inundated with school work and just generally busy. I've stopped going out on lesuire cycles and have started riding 25 miles a week only as a commute on the weekend. At least its 25 miles a week. I've also removed my spd's and the commute to go gliding requires getting the train so flats make it much nicer when walking through train stations. I'm going to get a pair of mud guards for my bike to do this through the winter 

Liam


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Nov 2014)

Harv said:


> Wow. That's a hefty average to do over the winter months (well it would be for me anyway).


Its pretty easy mileage for me to be honest, unless there is ice, wind rain seen done it, remember i don't work, so even a dryish hour or so can get 15-20 miles done, didn't go out today since I got up at 3 with little sleep, its different if you get up at three and been in bed a sleep since say nine, there is also a creak I need to sort, I think its the crank bolt coming lose, so I have a bolt one not the hex one i use, I will try that tomorrow. I did a 1,000 miles last Nov/Dec, I don't think I will do that this year though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I do like a drop of wine
> Have to remember if I am cycling Sunday to scale down drinking Saturday to make sure I am 100% Sunday morning



A morning ride is a great way to get rid of a hangover


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2014)

For those that use Strava, this is a great link for looking at a summary of your data on a yearly basis

http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/annualSummary.php


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Nov 2014)

I abstain from alcohol too, but let me tell ya, when I make a cup of tea I leave the tea bag in my pot.

I'm just a street kid who lives for revenge...


----------



## Eribiste (23 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I abstain from alcohol too, but let me tell ya, when I make a cup of tea I leave the tea bag in my pot.
> 
> I'm just a street kid who lives for revenge...



Hardcore!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2014)

Eribiste said:


> Hardcore!


I'm hoping I'm hardcore too...........toss up between a cycle or a jog this morning. It's gone from being wet yesterday to very cold this morning. Maybe a jog would heat me up better than a cycle.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2014)

Well, I am glad I didn't take the bike. First proper icy roads. A very cautious 7.5 mile jog. My push off foot was actually slipping back about an inch on the ice on some of the worst stretches.


----------



## bpsmith (23 Nov 2014)

Did some fettling yesterday and test ride this morning. Saddle and shorter Stem fitted to the Bianchi from the Defy. Still needs more work to get it just right, but very pleased with the pain relief!

http://www.strava.com/activities/222232098


----------



## Stonechat (23 Nov 2014)

Very wet everywhere today
Hoping to fit in a ride tomorrow though things to do first


----------



## bpsmith (23 Nov 2014)

Was dry in South Wales, as far as falling from the sky, but roads were soaking wet nonetheless.


----------



## stevey (23 Nov 2014)

Well I had to take bike to lbs yesterday to get the left lever checked was very stiff and discovered the cable was shot all the Teflon coating had come off and the front mech was out slightly. 
After 40 min bike was done and it now shifts like a dream bit surprised that the bike is only a few weeks old and things needed changing or adjusting but I suppose that what happens when you purchase online. 
Now though very happy.


----------



## moo (23 Nov 2014)

I went out at 3am to do some medium effort hill intervals. Cycling up and down an unlit country road in heavy rain takes a special kind of madness  I was forced to keep under 15mph for most of the downhill as the road was like a river.

http://www.strava.com/activities/222266170

The barometric pressure gauge stopped working on the Garmin after 3 hours in the rain. I would have stayed out longer otherwise.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Nov 2014)

Desperate to get out so convinced alfie (youngest) to come with me, Just a couple of loops round our estate with him to try and teach him some road sense. I started coughing again as soon as the cold air hit my lungs, so no proper ride for me today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> I went out at 3am to do some medium effort hill intervals. Cycling up and down an unlit country road in heavy rain takes a special kind of madness  I was forced to keep under 15mph for most of the downhill as the road was like a river.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/222266170
> 
> The barometric pressure gauge stopped working on the Garmin after 3 hours in the rain. I would have stayed out longer otherwise.



And people say I'm mad


----------



## Stonechat (23 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A morning ride is a great way to get rid of a hangover


If too hungover takes me longer to get out. Was going to do a group ride one Sunday, but took me too long to get out


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Nov 2014)

stevey said:


> Well I had to take bike to lbs yesterday to get the left lever checked was very stiff and discovered the cable was shot all the Teflon coating had come off and the front mech was out slightly.
> After 40 min bike was done and it now shifts like a dream bit surprised that the bike is only a few weeks old and things needed changing or adjusting but I suppose that what happens when you purchase online.
> Now though very happy.


If i remember its 105, my left shifter became stiff brake, just needed some GT85, I was surprised as this happened in a couple of months from new, never happened in 12,000 miles on the sora and 2,500 on the 9 sp sora.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> I went out at 3am to do some medium effort hill intervals. Cycling up and down an unlit country road in heavy rain takes a special kind of madness  I was forced to keep under 15mph for most of the downhill as the road was like a river.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/222266170
> 
> *The barometric pressure gauge stopped working* on the Garmin after 3 hours in the rain. I would have stayed out longer otherwise.



I set of from my friends, and it only ever reads about 3ft gain over 15-18 miles home.


----------



## stevey (23 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If i remember its 105, my left shifter became stiff brake, just needed some GT85, I was surprised as this happened in a couple of months from new, never happened in 12,000 miles on the sora and 2,500 on the 9 sp sora.



Yeah it's the new 105 when the mechnic pulled the cable out it really was quite badly frayed no wonder it was sticking


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Nov 2014)

Harv said:


> Wow. That's a hefty average to do over the winter months (well it would be for me anyway).


See Harv went out to get some shopping, nipped over to my friends to see how he is, and 25 miles later I am home, though @Mo1959 is the one that can pull mileage out, and @Supersuperleeds @Stonechat is pretty good too, and @SatNavSaysStraightOn when well, you get to a point, the distance doesn't mean a great deal as your body develops to cope with it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Nov 2014)

Well that was the coldest temps since March, though not really cold at 4.1C


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Nov 2014)

The morning started as dull as a dull thing which fell out of the dullness tree, but I'd planned a route, set a goal and got all my ducks in a row, so nothing would stop me.

http://www.strava.com/activities/222477456

First time I've ridden over 60km. One more stripe on my sleeve. My only mistake: in my giddiness I took my fingerless gloves. Durr.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Nov 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> The morning started as dull as a dull thing which fell out of the dullness tree, but I'd planned a route, set a goal and got all my ducks in a row, so nothing would stop me.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/222477456
> 
> First time I've ridden over 60km. One more stripe on my sleeve. My only mistake: in my giddiness I took my fingerless gloves. Durr.


Nice, 
I might only be in cycling shirt and base layer with shorts and some thin leggings, but gloves have been full for some time, and overshoes are getting used more.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice,
> I might only be in cycling shirt and base layer with shorts and some thin leggings, but gloves have been full for some time, and overshoes are getting used more.


Definitely a lesson learned


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Nov 2014)

Hard frost here this morning but the sun came out about 9.30 so wrapped up and took the hybrid out but didn't get far before excess coughing and chilled to the bone! Back home nursing a coffee now
Getting frustrated with this cold thingy now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Hard frost here this morning but the sun came out about 9.30 so wrapped up and took the hybrid out but didn't get far before excess coughing and chilled to the bone! Back home nursing a coffee now
> Getting frustrated with this cold thingy now


Has a habit of slowing you down, I wasn't so bad last night, so it may be my drop in speed last week might be due to that, but so many variables difficult to say.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2014)

It was more raw this morning rather than freezing so had a short birl before I walked the dog. Tomorrow is looking worse for us and may be close to freezing so won't take any chances if it is. Maybe a jog along the river with the dog. I always was nervous cycling if there was a chance of ice and even more so now.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Nov 2014)

Mrs S was unable to join me so cycle to lunch with my Sister (visiting area for the day) and Mum at Garden Centre
Took slightly wiggly way home
Not too cold so had enough on
Little run of 13.34 miles @ 16.8 mph

http://www.strava.com/activities/222724721
Had thickest gloves- hardly needed them


----------



## Stonechat (24 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It was more raw this morning rather than freezing so had a short birl before I walked the dog. Tomorrow is looking worse for us and may be close to freezing so won't take any chances if it is. Maybe a jog along the river with the dog. I always was nervous cycling if there was a chance of ice and even more so now.


not sure what a birl is!


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> not sure what a birl is!



Nor do I, but I was to polite to ask!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Nov 2014)

@Stonechat & @BrianEvesham a spin


----------



## stevey (24 Nov 2014)

@Mo1959 What is a birl????


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Nov 2014)

stevey said:


> @Mo1959 What is a birl????





Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat & @BrianEvesham a spin


----------



## stevey (24 Nov 2014)

Ohhhh


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2014)

stevey said:


> @Mo1959 What is a birl????


As Nigel says. Not sure how different it is from a pootle or a potter. 

Been a nice day. Coldish but dry. Second four mile dog walk done and that's me in for the night.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> As Nigel says. Not sure how different it is from a pootle or a potter.
> 
> Been a nice day. Coldish but dry. Second four mile dog walk done and that's me in for the night.


Still got my 100m crutches sprint to do later tonight. Has to be escorted you see


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Still got my 100m crutches sprint to do later tonight. Has to be escorted you see


No signs of it easing a bit yet?  Take care if there is any chance of it being slippy. Last thing you need is to slip and jar yourself.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> No signs of it easing a bit yet?  Take care if there is any chance of it being slippy. Last thing you need is to slip and jar yourself.


So, sadly no signs of improvement other than from a pain needs side of life taking it to a 4/10 on the pain scale. I should get a tens machine tomorrow which will help. Also no sign of the mri being done yet either, so we are going private but that means seeing a consultant first before they agree to an mri... £.


----------



## morrisman (24 Nov 2014)

Finally got far enough ahead on the decorating front and after the DynoRod man had been I got out for a quick 7 miles before it got dark and rush hourey. It was grand to be out but at only 4C I was glad of my merino base layer.


----------



## moo (25 Nov 2014)

Just got back from the coldest ride I've ever done. The garmin registered -3c at one point on the 20 mile commute. A saner man would have taken the short 5 mile route home


----------



## Stonechat (25 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> Just got back from the coldest ride I've ever done. The garmin registered -3c at one point on the 20 mile commute. A saner man would have taken the short 5 mile route home


You're a hard man - riding in -3 deg and hill reps uin the small hours


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2014)

Forecasts are all over the place this morning. One as high as 4 degrees, another says 0. Last local weather station reading had 2 degrees at 5am but it sometimes drops just as daylight comes in. Scared on icy roads so first glimpse of sparkly roads afraid I will be turning back. Was thinking about making today a very slow recovery ride anyway so I'll head out and see what it's like.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2014)

Well, no ice but very cold and got even colder when the fog descended. Not really ideal for a recovery ride. Tried to keep my heart rate below 120 and managed probably at least 95% of the time, just a couple of higher blips. Got really chilled though as I was putting in so little effort.

This porridge and mug of tea are so good!


----------



## stevey (25 Nov 2014)

Will be going out soon for a short ride looks pretty bleak outside but i think after last night's run the cold air hurt my lungs so will ride instead.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> Just got back from the coldest ride I've ever done. The garmin registered -3c at one point on the 20 mile commute. A saner man would have taken the short 5 mile route home


Not to many sane people in this thread,


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Nov 2014)

This ride is brought to you by Coldy McColderson...

http://www.strava.com/activities/223026453

...and now, I'm off for a f**king hot sausage roll and a cuppa!


----------



## arch684 (25 Nov 2014)

first day back on the bike after 3 weeks off due to back injury.Did a slow and gentle 18 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2014)

@Supersuperleeds Chris, here's a guy who puts even your mileage in the shade!

http://road.cc/content/news/137018-...ms-tommy-godwins-unbreakable-year-record-2015


----------



## L14M (25 Nov 2014)

Btw my signature mileage counter is completely wrong its actually 1224.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Supersuperleeds Chris, here's a guy who puts even your mileage in the shade!
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/137018-...ms-tommy-godwins-unbreakable-year-record-2015



If I didn't hold down a full time job..........


I still couldn't manage that


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Nov 2014)

@Mo1959 put my meagre 100km's today in the shade somewhat.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 put my meagre 100km's today in the shade somewhat.



I was impressed by your 100km Nigel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was impressed by your 100km Nigel


How so, you know I can do them, just choose not to, but as this ride was never far from home, I just built the mileage up at the end, still had 22 miles to do when I left my friends house, and the shortest distance is just over 3 miles, my usually ride to is about 8.5 miles, but I have various variations on the way home I can do, from the 8.5 miles to about 18 miles (with a few little loops).
As I said earlier in the thread a couple of hours on the bike is a non issue and thats what 30 miles, I am still putting in 140+ miles a week over 4-6 days apart from when I have been ill.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 put my meagre 100km's today in the shade somewhat.


100kms at this time of the year is definitely impressive, and a feat I have no intention of copying!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> How so, you know I can do them, just choose not to, but as this ride was never far from home, I just built the mileage up at the end, still had 22 miles to do when I left my friends house, and the shortest distance is just over 3 miles, my usually ride to is about 8.5 miles, but I have various variations on the way home I can do, from the 8.5 miles to about 18 miles (with a few little loops).
> As I said earlier in the thread a couple of hours on the bike is a non issue and thats what 30 miles, I am still putting in 140+ miles a week over 4-6 days apart from when I have been ill.
> 
> View attachment 62564



Because to be out for 4 - 5 hours this time of year on a bike is bloody good going


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> 100kms at this time of the year is definitely impressive, and a feat I have no intention of copying!


Probably easier than the summer to be honest Mo, didn't need much fluid (had two coffees at my friends) forgot to take anything to eat, (it wasn't planned you see), I just kept going, though the temps were around 4-6C I wasn't cold, Aldi winter cycling shirt (not Jacket) base layer, bib shorts, and pair of lycra leggings I have modified, over shoes, from my friends a pair of leg and arm warmers, which was probably a bit of over kill, I had my spare battery for the light, another as back up, but i guess with that i would be pushing it between villages, a micro light on flash, same on the back with two other lights, what could go wrong.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Because to be out for 4 - 5 hours this time of year on a bike is bloody good going


Just over 4 Chris, it wasn't windy so very little wind chill, its not overly cold here, I have a variety of clothing to choose from, I was 0.23 miles short of the 100km I did last Nov, if I had planned before hand I would have bettered it I guess.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Nov 2014)

Just got back from Doc who has my X-ray & scan results. 

No fracture which is good.

I have an inflammation caused by a stress injury (no idea when/how - odd!) between my Scaphoid and Trapezium bones.

Ibuprofen + splint thingy and no biking for at least a few weeks - so that looks like that for 2014.

On the glass half full front it's a small problem to what some people have to deal with so not the end of the world in reality.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Nov 2014)

Glad it's not broken then and only a few weeks off the bike is a result.


----------



## Big_Dave (26 Nov 2014)

First big frosty ride of the season yesterday morning, temp was minus 1.6c when I set out, and for some bizzare reason went out in shorts, I do love a good frosty ride out on the rail trails.
Only the "die hards" are out nowadays, don't see hardly any cyclist out this last couple of weeks


----------



## moo (26 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just got back from Doc who has my X-ray & scan results.
> 
> No fracture which is good.
> 
> ...



I had a similar injury a few months ago so can relate to the pain. I'm certain it was caused by a stretch of abysmal road where I hit a dozen or more large potholes. Ibuprofen and paracetamol mix worked well. It took a month to heal but I continued cycling, albiet slowly and mostly one handed 

Seems like a good time to buy a turbo. Get well soon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2014)

@moo Do you work nights hence the early hour rides, or are you just completely bonkers?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just got back from Doc who has my X-ray & scan results.
> 
> No fracture which is good.
> 
> ...


Hope it heals quickly. Small consolation, but it's probably the best time of the year to be resting it. You can always join me for a jog! 

Poor pooch is shattered after this mornings jog. She was a good pacemaker though, trotting along just in front of me.


----------



## moo (26 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @moo Do you work nights hence the early hour rides, or are you just completely bonkers?



Evening shifts so I finish work around 11pm. I'm also bonkers as I'll be working from home soon and will be doing regular 4am rides to wake me up for the day  Living in London I just can't stand the traffic during regular hours.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @moo Do you work nights hence the early hour rides, or are you just completely bonkers?


Like you.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Nov 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> First big frosty ride of the season yesterday morning, temp was minus 1.6c when I set out, and for some bizzare reason went out in shorts, I do love a good frosty ride out on the rail trails.
> Only the "die hards" are out nowadays, don't see hardly any cyclist out this last couple of weeks


I still go out. Ok a bit later in the day than most.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Nov 2014)

Usual trip to CHertsey today
Was miserable, and damp and grey, had lights, overshoes etc
Did a bit of riding in Chertsey
Mamaged to cut of a bit by stopping Garmin and forgetting to restart
After going up St Ann's Hill, dip in the road under a railway bridge was flooded, so did an alternate route

After my stop in Chertsey was even damper and colder. Road by the river still has roadworks (think they may be revamping the lock, something they do during the winter months)
Garmin had 20.3 miles at 14.8 mph
With the missing miles was actually 24 miles
I found after 5 and 10 miles average speed on Garmin was showing 14. something miles per hour, was obviously wrong. Looking at speed on Strava, looks like I was averaging about 19 on the first bit
Strava gives average speed of 15.5 mph - nearer to it

Climbing, incuding the cut off part 835 feet

The truncated route on Strava here
http://www.strava.com/activities/223382979


----------



## starthms (26 Nov 2014)

Nice weather for the hill climbing but dam need to get gilet for the descents.


----------



## stevey (26 Nov 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> First big frosty ride of the season yesterday morning, temp was minus 1.6c when I set out, and for some bizzare reason went out in shorts, I do love a good frosty ride out on the rail trails.
> Only the "die hards" are out nowadays, don't see hardly any cyclist out this last couple of weeks


Same here went out yesterday no one on a bike prob be the same tomorrow


----------



## stevey (26 Nov 2014)

All the best @SpokeyDokey.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Nov 2014)

Productive afternoon:

Just ordered 12-30 cassette & new chain + appropriate tools.

Big(ger) hills watch out when my wrist is fixed!


----------



## Big_Dave (26 Nov 2014)

@SpokeyDokey hope your wrist get better soon mate, can't beat a bit of cycle retail therapy


----------



## Big_Dave (26 Nov 2014)

I've now done over 2000 miles for this year and 115,897ft of climbing, small number in comparison to some others on here, but a big mile stone for me, previous years I'd been cycling around 600 miles a year, this year I set out to do a 1000 miles so all in all good result, hopefully get a few more miles in before the end of the year,


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (26 Nov 2014)

Why thank you wiggle! Looks like my bike's getting some pampering in the morning! Time to get winter ready 
In the box was:
Continental Gatorskin hardshell's 700x23c x2
Crud road racer mk2 set
Continental 700x23c tubes x2
and a extra for me TdF cycle cap!

That and a new saddle that I got from a LBS it's time to clean up and change bits on my Pug!  Looking forward to my cycle to work at 11:30 tomorrow!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Nov 2014)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> Why thank you wiggle! Looks like my bike's getting some pampering in the morning! Time to get winter ready
> In the box was:
> Continental Gatorskin hardshell's 700x23c x2
> Crud road racer mk2 set
> ...


I don't see the haribo


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (26 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I don't see the haribo



I think that's about all I am missing to make my day complete! (may have to be a pit stop on-route to work maybe)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Nov 2014)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> I think that's about all I am missing to make my day complete! (may have to be a pit stop on-route to work maybe)


People have been known to complain to Amazon about less 



Just not in this household with them containing gelatin from an animal source


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I don't see the haribo


Funny, it was the first thing I looked for as well. Lol.

Another very overcast and misty day here with wet roads. Not even a glimmer of daylight so far. It's getting harder to push myself out the door but I know if I don't go first thing, there is much less chance of me going later so better head out shortly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2014)

@The_Cycling_Scientist I think I would be dropping a strongly worded email to wiggle


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2014)

@Big_Dave well from a rough guesstimate that 20ft a mile more than I do, its very rare I get to 50ft/mile unless nipping into to town and back, so those 2,000 miles in my terms would be much further, in terms of effort required.

Edit I just passed 200,000 ft last week I think it was but at 2 1/2 times the distance.


----------



## Big_Dave (27 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @The_Cycling_Scientist I think I would be dropping a strongly worded email to wiggle


Along with a demand for a big bag of star mix as compensation


----------



## Big_Dave (27 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Big_Dave well from a rough guesstimate that 20ft a mile more than I do, its very rare I get to 50ft/mile unless nipping into to town and back, so those 2,000 miles in my terms would be much further, in terms of effort required.
> 
> Edit I just passed 200,000 ft last week I think it was but at 2 1/2 times the distance.


Thanks Nigel, 200,000ft is some climbing to do in a not very hilly area, looking back over the year I did 750 ish miles off road on trails (converted railway lines) these are my flattest routes at around 700ft per ride, whereas on the road its 2 or 3 times or more than that.

Bike totals this year so far:
On Road
Carrera TDF: 846.77 miles (July- Nov) 45,272 ft
Raleigh Kellogg's Pro Tour: 445.79 miles (May-Oct) 27,153ft
Off Road
Giant XtC: 756.69 Miles (Jan-Nov) 43,472ft
Year Total to date: 2049.25 miles, Elevation/mile average 56.55ft/mile
I'll do a spreadsheet to see what bike has done what amount of elevation

Edit added bike elevation above


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2014)

Hopefully I will get the Carlton on the road in the N.Y. got it back from the garage, took him two mins to separate the headset from the forks in the end, need to cold set the stays and forks, paint it and then see what bits I have to make it work, and then decide what I can afford to improve it, I know I need wheels, the originals would be usable, but I want to minimise what I need to have so looking at possibly some tiagra/105 as it can use the old kit from the viking, I am looking at least a 12-25 or 12-23 rear cassette for the viking, and the one I have with the current chain would last a wee while yet, as the carlton is going to built as a do it all bike. Which means I can set the viking up just for riding, it won't make it much lighter, but at least I won't have too keep putting the rack on and off. The carlton should also attract a little less attention when its lock up in town, not that I think the viking does, but as it looks more modern so you never know.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2014)

@Big_Dave my yearly summary, as yet I have only the one bike to worry about.


----------



## Big_Dave (27 Nov 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Well I thought my off road elevation wasn't that great til I added it up lol, (see my last post that I've just edited). I've had a great year of cycling this year, moving over from mtb to road earlier this year has opened up another world for me and a totally different way of cycling, I've have thoroughly enjoyed it.
When I go out on my old Raleigh it attracts loads of attention, although people look the other way when the see the carrera


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> @Nigelnaturist Well I thought my off road elevation wasn't that great til I added it up lol, (see my last post that I've just edited). I've had a great year of cycling this year, moving over from mtb to road earlier this year has opened up another world for me and a totally different way of cycling, I've have thoroughly enjoyed it.
> When I go out on my old Raleigh it attracts loads of attention, although people look the other way when the see the carrera


I meant from the scrots that don't know a what a bike is, if looks older they might hopefully tend to leave it alone, though same could be said about the viking, but if they know groupsets if they look that far you never now, if I go some where like Leeds I take my D-Lock which helps.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Nov 2014)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> Why thank you wiggle! Looks like my bike's getting some pampering in the morning! Time to get winter ready
> In the box was:
> Continental Gatorskin hardshell's 700x23c x2
> Crud road racer mk2 set
> ...



I have a Wiggle box en-route too - I think they are absolutely spot-on with their pricing, stock availability and deliver. Excellent outfit.

Have fun with your stuff!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Hopefully I will get the Carlton on the road in the N.Y. got it back from the garage, took him two mins to separate the headset from the forks in the end, need to cold set the stays and forks, paint it and then see what bits I have to make it work, and then decide what I can afford to improve it, I know I need wheels, the originals would be usable, but I want to minimise what I need to have so looking at possibly some tiagra/105 as it can use the old kit from the viking, I am looking at least a 12-25 or 12-23 rear cassette for the viking, and the one I have with the current chain would last a wee while yet, as the carlton is going to built as a do it all bike. Which means I can set the viking up just for riding, it won't make it much lighter, but at least I won't have too keep putting the rack on and off. The carlton should also attract a little less attention when its lock up in town, not that I think the viking does, but as it looks more modern so you never know.



Carlton - lovely!

This is not my picture but I found it on the web - I had this exact model back in c'72/'73. My sadly departed Mum bought me it as a pressie for £37.50 which was a lot of money then.

I was living in Gravesend at the time and used to cycle from there to Herne Hill on it with Gravesend Cycling Club to watch the racing on the old wooden 'drome.

I loved that bike!





with


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Carlton - lovely!
> 
> This is not my picture but I found it on the web - I had this exact model back in c'72/'73. My sadly departed Mum bought me it as a pressie for £37.50 which was a lot of money then.
> 
> ...


Mine is not as good as that, and from 77 as far a I can make out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mine is not as good as that, and from 77 as far a I can make out.
> View attachment 62709



Chain looks slack 


Will make a cracking bike once you've done it up.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Big_Dave well from a rough guesstimate that 20ft a mile more than I do, its very rare I get to 50ft/mile unless nipping into to town and back, so those 2,000 miles in my terms would be much further, in terms of effort required.
> 
> Edit I just passed 200,000 ft last week I think it was but at 2 1/2 times the distance.


I struggle to find a route above 40 ft/mile
Even then there may have to be hill repeats
I really have to consciously factor in hills

YTD have done 4305 miles and 147037 feet - that's 34 feet per mile


----------



## moo (27 Nov 2014)

The Strava climbing challenge has me addicted to hills. My monthly average has always been around 25ft/mile. I'm currently at 60ft/mile for November (37,500ft / 630 miles).

To think, just 7 months ago I would only dare "climb" an 80ft hill once a week and was shattered each time


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2014)

I'm averaging 25.5 Strava feet per mile this year - I say Strava feet because it is a good 1/4 to 1/3 less than what my Satmap shows.


----------



## bpsmith (27 Nov 2014)

So what figure is reasonable in Strava feet per mile. Mine equates to around 35ft/mi.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> So what figure is reasonable in Strava feet per mile. Mine equates to around 35ft/mi.



Any figure above 25.4


----------



## bpsmith (27 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Any figure above 25.4



Can't argue there. 

It's just that 2 guys I cycle with have done 69.94 and 54.16.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Can't argue there.
> 
> It's just that 2 guys I cycle with have done 69.94 and 54.16.



Don't sweat about what others do, as long as you're enjoying your riding it doesn't matter.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Can't argue there.
> 
> It's just that 2 guys I cycle with have done 69.94 and 54.16.


Are they using a garmin, as I tend to get more when I use the Garmin and much less using the Bryton, which I think gives much the same a phone app,its only because it entry level, the later R20 and the R21's actually give elevation whilst riding, though not sure if from the gps plots, the higher models like the 35 40, 50, 60, all have a barometer, so would be more accurate,
@Stonechat not much different to my rwgps corrected, which incidental is giving me less than the garmin at the moment.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2014)

@bpsmith from here to town and back its nearly 100ft/mile


----------



## bpsmith (27 Nov 2014)

@Nigelnaturist We are all using Garmin's, but mine shows lower climbing even when doing the same route.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2014)

Faulty unit !!, I shouldn't worry about the elevation to much it all wacky, even the same route with the same unit will give different elevations 
Elevgain, corrected on rwgps, unitelevgain, from the bryton site for the R20, and 705 unit elevation, ftmile as corrected for either the r20 or 705, 705 if I have data r20 otherwise. These are for the same ride to the hospital Friday mornings, it the only route I do thats the same every time.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Nov 2014)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> I think that's about all I am missing to make my day complete! (may have to be a pit stop on-route to work maybe)


Here. Have mine.






Erm... I may have eaten some while composing this reply... soz...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Nov 2014)

Did a mid-afternoon dash along the ribbon of tarmac that is the Spen Greenway. Soaking wet, covered in leaves and a bit dismal. But enough about my arse. The ride I quite enjoyed!

http://www.strava.com/activities/223874945


----------



## bpsmith (27 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Faulty unit !!, I shouldn't worry about the elevation to much it all wacky, even the same route with the same unit will give different elevations
> Elevgain, corrected on rwgps, unitelevgain, from the bryton site for the R20, and 705 unit elevation, ftmile as corrected for either the r20 or 705, 705 if I have data r20 otherwise. These are for the same ride to the hospital Friday mornings, it the only route I do thats the same every time.
> 
> View attachment 62732



I had mine replaced and still the same. Must be his unit I guess. Or some glitch on the GPS near his house. There is one near work which shows a 450ft gain over half a mile...and it's perfectly flat in the real world.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> I had mine replaced and still the same. Must be his unit I guess. Or some glitch on the GPS near his house. There is one near work which shows a 450ft gain over half a mile...and it's perfectly flat in the real world.


I have the same problem setting off from my mates, no matter what I do I can't get to set to the correct elevation, today I was like 300 ft higher than it should be, the other day I was in a sub.
Today, the blue is the recorded, the green the corrected.






Tuesdays






Its always the same, and the unit only shows about 3ft gain, no matter how far, be it 8 miles or 22 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2014)

As for the latest climbing challenge I would have been close were it not for the cold I had, so hardly a challenge, I got to 43% in 9 days riding.
Edit and the 20 hr one, well 3 days riding has me on 43%


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (27 Nov 2014)

Everything fitted... Resistance on the Gatorskin's are not too bad. just a few fine tuning to get the guards right and brakes aligned again and to get back to it  Happy Chappy!


----------



## moo (27 Nov 2014)

@Nigelnaturist, have you tried adding manual locations to the Garmin? When you get within GPS range the unit self-corrects to the given elevation. I've added a few near my home, work and local hills. Without these the starting point would always be 300ft too high.


----------



## Eribiste (27 Nov 2014)

Hooray, first ride this week today for various reasons and a pleasure to be out, even if it is only to work and back. About time too! 

A bit more than 40 klicks, a bit more than 25kph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> @Nigelnaturist, have you tried adding manual locations to the Garmin? When you get within GPS range the unit self-corrects to the given elevation. I've added a few near my home, work and local hills. Without these the starting point would always be 300ft too high.


Yep, even went right next to one at my friends house, it works fine at home and the hospital.

The gain and loss is right (well depends on the figures) it just doesn't set right, even the 500 was wobble there.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Nov 2014)

When I stop at one location (usually Chertsey ) and start again after an hour, air pressure change is shown as a jump up or down in elevation, as I am stopped this does not get added to overall figure, but the graph looks odd


----------



## Leescfc79 (28 Nov 2014)

@Stonechat I have the same with my 810, stop for cake and it's looks like I've cycled off/up a cliff!

First ride for 10 days yesterday, 20 miles on the mtb with about 7 of them at Kent Cyclopark practising technical stuff like rock gardens and tight turns....loved every second of it!


----------



## Leescfc79 (28 Nov 2014)

P.S - is it normal to be cleaning your bike at 6:30 am on a cold Friday morning and actually enjoy doing it?!?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Nov 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> P.S - is it normal to be cleaning your bike at 6:30 am on a cold Friday morning and actually enjoy doing it?!?


Don't matter what time of day, yes as it makes your next ride enjoyable.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> P.S - is it normal to be cleaning your bike at 6:30 am on a cold Friday morning and actually enjoy doing it?!?


yes - don't worry about it. I used to do it earlier than that if it needed it when I cycled to work 5 days a week.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> When I stop at one location (usually Chertsey ) and start again after an hour, air pressure change is shown as a jump up or down in elevation, as I am stopped this does not get added to overall figure, but the graph looks odd


Temp also effects the unit. this is why sometimes you can lose height quickly at the start of a ride.


----------



## Big_Dave (28 Nov 2014)

Well, with all the good intentions of doing the strava climbing challenge I managed an epic fail  covering 39% of the 29029ft challenge, had the mrs in hospital again so that sort of limited my outings a bit (excuses, excuses)
So who's up for doing the Festive 500km challenge over the xmas holiday week, 8 days from xmas eve to new years eve, although there maybe a 500% chance it'll end in divorce proceedings if attempted


----------



## moo (28 Nov 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Well, with all the good intentions of doing the strava climbing challenge I managed an epic fail  covering 39% of the 29029ft challenge, had the mrs in hospital again so that sort of limited my outings a bit (excuses, excuses)
> So who's up for doing the Festive 500km challenge over the xmas holiday week, 8 days from xmas eve to new years eve, although there maybe a 500% chance it'll end in divorce proceedings if attempted



Sorry to hear that. You really need to be mad for these challenges and be prepared to ride in dark, wet conditions when other commitments get in the way. Only 5 cyclechat members succeeded. 2 of us are bonkers, not sure about the others 

I'm going to give the Festive 500 a go. It's "only" 300 miles, so 3 centuries should do it  I was thinking one on the 24th, 27th and 30th. It should help burn off the Christmas pounds.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Well, with all the good intentions of doing the strava climbing challenge I managed an epic fail  covering 39% of the 29029ft challenge, had the mrs in hospital again so that sort of limited my outings a bit (excuses, excuses)
> So who's up for doing the Festive 500km challenge over the xmas holiday week, 8 days from xmas eve to new years eve, although there maybe a 500% chance it'll end in divorce proceedings if attempted



I'm doing it, did it last year as well, you get a lovely cloth badge for completing it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm doing it, did it last year as well, you get a lovely cloth badge for completing it


Did we? I only got a digital one last year! Sadly not going it this year. Might convert it to metres and walking and set it as a challenge for after my op!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Did we? I only got a digital one last year! Sadly not going it this year. Might convert it to metres and walking and set it as a challenge for after my op!



I definitely got one through the post, I think you had to register your details somewhere to get it.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> Sorry to hear that. You really need to be mad for these challenges and be prepared to ride in dark, wet conditions when other commitments get in the way. Only 5 cyclechat members succeeded. 2 of us are bonkers, not sure about the others
> 
> I'm going to give the Festive 500 a go. It's "only" 300 miles, so 3 centuries should do it  I was thinking one on the 24th, 27th and 30th. It should help burn off the Christmas pounds.


or burn of the CHristmas puds


----------



## Stonechat (28 Nov 2014)

Been out again, visited our house twice, up to Windsor Great Park via Tite Hill, back via Thorpe and Chertsey , saw a kingfisher (I heard the call and caught a glimpse)
Managed to cut to miles off - why do I stop the Garmin?

27.82 miles - call it about 30 with the missing bit
Ave speed 16.4 mph 971 feet climbing.
http://www.strava.com/activities/224052183

EDIT
Just notice got a KOM back and a 5th overall and a 9th overall
The KOM is suprising as had to take evasive action and could easily do a few seconds better given a clear run, but wind was mildly favourable today


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Well, with all the good intentions of doing the strava climbing challenge I managed an epic fail  covering 39% of the 29029ft challenge, had the mrs in hospital again so that sort of limited my outings a bit (excuses, excuses)
> So who's up for doing the Festive 500km challenge over the xmas holiday week, 8 days from xmas eve to new years eve, although there maybe a 500% chance it'll end in divorce proceedings if attempted


Nearly 40 miles per day, every day for 8 days.........I think I'll pass. Lol


----------



## Stonechat (28 Nov 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Well, with all the good intentions of doing the strava climbing challenge I managed an epic fail  covering 39% of the 29029ft challenge, had the mrs in hospital again so that sort of limited my outings a bit (excuses, excuses)
> So who's up for doing the Festive 500km challenge over the xmas holiday week, 8 days from xmas eve to new years eve, although there maybe a 500% chance it'll end in divorce proceedings if attempted


Well I managed 2491m or 28 %

I am happy on most challenges to get a percentage


----------



## Big_Dave (28 Nov 2014)

If I start now I might manage to finish the festive 500km by the new year


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Nov 2014)

I average 230-310km in 4 to 5 days most weeks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Nov 2014)

That was a bit naff 12.9mph from Wakefield home. 1:27 to do 18.8 miles on top of that forgot to start the r20, and the 705 gps track stopped about 3 miles from home, it did however record distance elevation ect.....


----------



## Big_Dave (28 Nov 2014)

12.9mph av is me on a good day , on night rides I don't even see 10mph av  or more the fact I can't see, need a better light


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Nov 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> P.S - is it normal to be cleaning your bike at 6:30 am on a cold Friday morning and actually enjoy doing it?!?


No, but who wants normal? I mean, really. Think about it. Normal? Nah...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Nov 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> 12.9mph av is me on a good day , on night rides I don't even see 10mph av  or more the fact I can't see, need a better light


I do have a good light, but his was the traffic I went through







However from the Hospital in Castleford to Pinders in Wakefield I averaged 15.37mph over 7.35 miles with 411 ft (unit 417ft) 55.92ft/mile with 6 p.b's one a new segment and the others all placed, and this carrying some weight, my normal quick look, my d-lock and cable, extra clothing in the like of leg arm warmers, hi-vis gillit as I would be going through town in rush hour on the way home.
This peaked as far as I could tell at 10-12%
http://www.strava.com/activities/224111641/segments/5296711405
Looking at the difficult score I have the 50km I did today was almost as difficult as the 100km I did Tuesday, 153 today 164 Tues, and ft per mile, Tues 2.6 today 4.89 speed Tuesday 15.53mph to day 13.83mph


----------



## dee.jay (28 Nov 2014)

My ride to work was my fastest ever this morning - 21.5km/h average. Not so quick the way back but still 13.2 more miles today most people didn't ride ;-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Nov 2014)

dee.jay said:


> My ride to work was my fastest ever this morning - 21.5km/h average. Not so quick the way back but still 13.2 more miles today most people didn't ride ;-)


I noticed a lack of riders today, half expecting a few to over take me today, but no one did. I must admit it were a bit mucky out, I think the bike has put a couple of Kg's on in dirt


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Nov 2014)

Usual super quick Wiggle delivery arrived today.

Plus Haribos!

For some (daft?) reason I thought the chain would be in a bigger box!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Usual super quick Wiggle delivery arrived today.
> 
> Plus Haribos!
> 
> ...


Enjoy, reminds, need to take mine off and give it a good clean, don't see it happening for a few days yet though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Enjoy, reminds, need to take mine off and give it a good clean, don't see it happening for a few days yet though.



I have now gone from a lowest gear of 36 x 28 to 34 x 30.

So hoping it will help even a little bit!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Usual super quick Wiggle delivery arrived today.
> 
> Plus Haribos!
> 
> ...


Going to be busy fitting that tonight then?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Nov 2014)

@SpokeyDokey so you've changed the inner ring too, 34" to 30", I was down to 31-34" today 26x19-21and I wouldn't call 75-77 rpm spinning I wasn't out of the saddle at that and that was on the 10-12% I mentioned, but the bike must have weighed in around 16-17kgs in total.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Nov 2014)

You lot are quiet tonight, got called fat today by some passing passenger,


----------



## Stonechat (28 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You lot are quiet tonight, got called fat today by some passing passenger,


Planning next ride maybe Sunday - perhaps a group ride


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey so you've changed the inner ring too, 34" to 30", I was down to 31-34" today 26x19-21and I wouldn't call 75-77 rpm spinning I wasn't out of the saddle at that and that was on the 10-12% I mentioned, but the bike must have weighed in around 16-17kgs in total.



Yes I switched the inner a couple of months back - I now have 46/34 up front which suits me fine where I live.

The change (ring & cassette) is 35.1" to 30.8" as I have 35mm tyres. Quite a drop really.

Realistically if I ever want to do some of the really long steep climbs around here I'd need a triple.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Going to be busy fitting that tonight then?



Not tonight as we have been playing catch up TV.

Tomorrow I have something on till mid-pm and then it's footy. 

Sunday I am up Blencathra to celebrate my birthday - my mate and i will have a swig of brandy on the summit. Crikey I do live life to the full......

Will get it all sorted next week - no rush as I can't ride the thing anyway - my wrist and thumb brace have arrived. Quite comfy now I have gotten the metal bar moulded to the right shape.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not tonight as we have been playing catch up TV.
> 
> Tomorrow I have something on till mid-pm and then it's footy.
> 
> ...


Hope it helps and it feels better soon.

Was going to cycle tomorrow but looks wet in the morning but dry on Sunday so might jog tomorrow and leave cycling till Sunday since I cleaned the bike today.

Oh, and as a ps sometimes the old cassette can take a fair bit of force to remove so might not do your wrist any good so take care.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope it helps and it feels better soon.
> 
> Was going to cycle tomorrow but looks wet in the morning but dry on Sunday so might jog tomorrow and leave cycling till Sunday since I cleaned the bike today.
> 
> Oh, and as a ps sometimes the old cassette can take a fair bit of force to remove so might not do your wrist any good so take care.



Good point re the wrist Mo'.

I might be able to entice Lovely Wife to do the honours - maybe some of the Harveys Sherry that's on offer in Morrisons will do as a bribe.


----------



## dee.jay (29 Nov 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/224261926

9.6 mile commute this morning. Very happy


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not tonight as we have been playing catch up TV.
> 
> Tomorrow I have something on till mid-pm and then it's footy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Dave (29 Nov 2014)

Nice pic Nigel  where was the pic taken


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Nov 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Nice pic Nigel  where was the pic taken


Its Blencathra 

Edit, its 25 years old the image.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its Blencathra
> 
> Edit, its 25 years old the image.



Nice pic' Nigel - it's a bit younger than me then!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Nov 2014)

@SpokeyDokey bit younger then by half


----------



## BrynCP (29 Nov 2014)

Another 52 miles today; a very busy week at work means I didn't get out at all since last Sunday, and it was hard work and I ache! I didn't think just 5 days off the bike would do this.

I have now topped 5000 miles though, in just over a year. Still hoping to reach 5000 in total for this calendar year.

Removed my VeloViewer signature as my mileage dropped to 702 when I refreshed!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Nov 2014)

BrynCP said:


> Another 52 miles today; a very busy week at work means I didn't get out at all since last Sunday, and it was hard work and I ache! *I didn't think just 5 days off the bike *would do this.
> 
> I have now topped 5000 miles though, in just over a year. Still hoping to reach 5000 in total for this calendar year.
> 
> Removed my VeloViewer signature as my mileage dropped to 702 when I refreshed!



Doing that sort of mileage, 5 days shouldn't be much of a problem, doesn't cause me any major problems, though I don't usually do 50+ miile rides.


----------



## BrynCP (29 Nov 2014)

Could be I was just tired in general. I've probably worked almost two working weeks this last week.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Nov 2014)

BrynCP said:


> Could be I was just tired in general. I've probably worked almost two working weeks this last week.


More likely


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Nov 2014)

Well its quite in here, my tally for the week 187 miles strava will be a bit higher tomorrow, and I have to do this or there abouts for the next 2-3 weeks, and thats the hardest bit at this time of year, when you don't work and have no incentive to go out.


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Nov 2014)

42 miler yesterday with a cat 3 climb of 742ft in 2.3 miles from Beeley village to the top of Beeley moor, was just a leisurely ride in general but a lot of traffic jams around Matlock which took a couple of mph or so off our av speed, great ride
http://www.strava.com/activities/224433571


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2014)

Yeehaa...........sunshine at last  Bit chilly but great to see the sun after the dull, misty and dismal week we have had.

Pottered round some of the little back roads, nice scenery and a bit of climbing. No great speed but very enjoyable.

http://app.strava.com/activities/224685132


----------



## Leescfc79 (30 Nov 2014)

Have been neglecting the road bike since getting the MTB so planned a road ride this morning, woke up to really dense fog so decided rather than risk going on the road or going back to bed I'd go for a few miles off road instead - only 7 miles on local bridleways and cycle paths but better than nothing! 

Will plan to get out on road one evening this week, have a day off Friday but going to a dedicated trail centre for the day to really give this off road thing a go!


----------



## Stonechat (30 Nov 2014)

As I will be busier from Tues, decided to have a good and hard ride

Joined one the Giro cafe rides
From Esher

Esher itself is about 8-9 miles off, and the ride went up Newlands Corner, Combe Lane, and another hill called I think Crocknorth.
Newlands is very familiar (hard but manageable), Combe Lane is a ba***d of a hill I did once before, this time I took it very easy, and managed OK, but Crocknorth was different.

The gradient was probably similar, but the road had a diesel spill and rear wheel kept spinning. Along with the general pace was quite high and had already done two tough climbs, this made it very difficult.

There where also two lengthy stop for mechanicals.

49.13 miles
15.4 mph
2369 feet climbed

Good workout, coffee with the others at the end, and sun came out for the last couple of miles

http://www.strava.com/activities/224742202

Edit also a bucket load of pr's


----------



## sutts (30 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well its quite in here, my tally for the week 187 miles strava will be a bit higher tomorrow, and I have to do this or there abouts for the next 2-3 weeks, and thats the hardest bit at this time of year, when you don't work and have no incentive to go out.



175 miles this week and just 529 for the month, due to my broken finger surgery. I say 'just', but that's silly really isn't it? My 9000 mile target for the year isn't going to happen (unless I do 1209 miles in Dec) and I will end up on less than last year at around 8500 (lost approx 800 miles due to the finger surgery, so would have made it!).

Not even going to try next year, 6000 will do...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Nov 2014)

sutts said:


> 175 miles this week and just 529 for the month, due to my broken finger surgery. I say 'just', but that's silly really isn't it? My 9000 mile target for the year isn't going to happen (unless I do 1209 miles in Dec) and I will end up on less than last year at around 8500 (lost approx 800 miles due to the finger surgery, so would have made it!).
> 
> Not even going to try next year, 6000 will do...


Thats what I thought at the end of last year, I was just 300 miles or so short of 9,000 miles, had few breaks this year with illness, which dented the rides in the warmer weather.

edit, I have to do this, 2.77 miles short of last Nov total.


----------



## morrisman (30 Nov 2014)

A totally rubbish 154 miles this month 
But on the plus side the downstairs has a new floor, repainted walls/ceiling/skirting, deep clean of all the shelving etc, so the Sainted Mrs Morrisman is happy 

So December will contain 246.2 miles come hell or high snowfall to make 4000 miles for the year.


----------



## Nomadski (30 Nov 2014)

Wow, last time I was on we were on page 41. Now its 111! Excuse me if I don't do a proper catch up... 

Hope everyone is healthy and cycling in our ever worsening temps. I got back on the road again after a month out (no excuses really, just sheer laziness on my days off from work..pah). A slow but steady 28 miles @13.3mph. Not groundbreaking, even for me, and I really felt Sawyers Hill the first time I went up it. Made me laugh to think the shape I was in circa last years Ridelondon, I breezed up it without breaking sweat.

Ah well, 5 steps back, all my own fault.

Hope all is well in the world to all.x

http://app.strava.com/activities/224845768


----------



## Stonechat (30 Nov 2014)

Monthly summary
433 miles
13983 feet climbed
Average speed 15.7 mph

Pleased to have made that, next months may be lower


----------



## BrynCP (30 Nov 2014)

Well after yesterday's 50 mile struggle, I decided on a windy, hilly 60 miles today, as you do!







It hurt, but at least for the right reasons! Nunburnholme Hill (at 25 miles in) unfortunately got the better of me, I could only manage it in 3 sections!

Totals for Nov:

480 miles
11200 ft of climbing
15 rides


----------



## moo (30 Nov 2014)

I had 3 visits from the PF today on 2 bikes. Hopefully that's my lot for the rest of winter.

Only just managed to get the imperial century done for November. I might have overdone the climbing mind you. Past centuries were mostly rolling hills. Todays ride was hill after hill.

http://www.strava.com/activities/224800015

November stats:

780.3 miles
45,537 feet climbed
58 ft/mile avg

Did I mention I'm addicted to hills?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Nov 2014)

morrisman said:


> A totally rubbish 154 miles this month



Not as bad as mine, trust me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2014)

moo said:


> I had 3 visits from the PF today on 2 bikes. Hopefully that's my lot for the rest of winter.
> 
> Only just managed to get the imperial century done for November. I might have overdone the climbing mind you. Past centuries were mostly rolling hills. Todays ride was hill after hill.
> 
> ...



Blimey you do like climbing, I did double your mileage and less elevation, which I am quite pleased with as I hate climbing


----------



## Justinslow (30 Nov 2014)

Haven't been out since doing my 100 mile sportive on 5 oct, lots of reasons conspiring against me really, but managed to get out this afternoon.
https://www.strava.com/activities/224882126
40 miles. Tough, hard and tough again, I thought a few turbo runs over the last few weeks would keep me fresh- WRONG. I also went out this afternoon only having had a bowl of cereal for breakfast and a banana at lunchtime - silly I know but I couldn't hang around as I was trying to get back before it got too dark. Fail on several counts really, too far having done bugger all miles in the last couple of months and no gas in the tank meant I was truly shot with 10 miles still to go.....in the dark and rain. Oh well never mind I made it home and filled up on chicken and carbs!


----------



## bpsmith (30 Nov 2014)

Testing my new Fizik Arione R3. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/224803523


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Nov 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Haven't been out since doing my 100 mile sportive on 5 oct, lots of reasons conspiring against me really, buts aged to get out this afternoon.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/224882126
> 40 miles. Tough, hard and tough again, I thought a few turbo runs over the last few weeks would keep me fresh- WRONG. I also went out this afternoon only having had a *bowl of cereal for breakfast *and a banana at lunchtime - silly I know but I couldn't hang around as I was trying to get back before it got too dark. Fail on several counts really, too far having done bugger all miles in the last couple of months and no gas on the tank meant I was truly shot with 10 miles still to go.....in the dark and rain. Oh well never mind I made it home and filled up on chicken and carbs!



Its what I tend to have all day, but it can be later in the day, and can do up to 60 miles on it, though I might have a coffee or two if I stop at my friends, but I must admit tend to feel the last xx miles depends on the day.

5th Oct. that is a long time off, no wonder you felt it, I think probably a combination of the two.


----------



## Effyb4 (30 Nov 2014)

A short ride for me today. It started out quite misty, but cleared up and was quite warm for this time of year. I've only managed 94 miles this month, if it makes anyone feel any better.

http://app.strava.com/activities/224741877


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Nov 2014)

Birthday trip up Blencathra was lovely - Sharp Edge up & Halls Fell ridge down. Lovely clear blue skies.

Decent progress!


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Nov 2014)

Nov totals 267.27 miles and 16,043ft of climbing (av of 60 ft per mile), mileage is a bit crap but climbed a good few mole hills, av speed too poor to admit to lol


----------



## Justinslow (30 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its what I tend to have all day, but it can be later in the day, and can do up to 60 miles on it, though I might have a coffee or two if I stop at my friends, but I must admit tend to feel the last xx miles depends on the day.
> 
> 5th Oct. that is a long time off, no wonder you felt it, I think probably a combination of the two.



Yes bit silly on my part, having done the "100" I thought I was superman, a few half hour sessions on the turbo don't really relate to two and a half hours in the saddle especially when you add in cold, wet, hills, wind etc!


----------



## Justinslow (30 Nov 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Nov totals 267.27 miles and 16,043ft of climbing (av of 60 ft per mile), mileage is a bit crap but climbed a good few mole hills, av speed too poor to admit to lol



Impressed! How do you get the time to go out in such crappy weather?


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Nov 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Impressed! How do you get the time to go out in such crappy weather?


mostly been night rides this month, go out 7:30pm 20-30 milers sometimes 35+ miles, odd run in the day when I get chance, so long as it's not raining I'll go out, cold doesn't bother me (edit: plenty of hills here to keep warm), was still out in shorts yesterday.


----------



## Justinslow (30 Nov 2014)

Just scrolled back through some of the posts, blimey some big totals for November, you guys clearly don't worry about the weather or darkness as much as me! Kudos to all, I guess I'm a bit of a fair weather biker! 
My ride today resulted in a very dirty bike, very dirty clothes (no mudguards) and a very cold body when I stopped.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Nov 2014)

@Justinslow its not been really very cold unless its been early hours, 







its been slightly wetter than last year, not as windy on the whole, nor as cold on average though for the days I was out the max was lower, though that could have been exceed at some point, I know the min temp will have been, as for crappy weather you just go out in it, as @Big_Dave said the other day, (though I think he was more polite) there are only nutters out at the minute.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Nov 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Just scrolled back through some of the posts, blimey some big totals for November, you guys clearly don't worry about the weather or darkness as much as me! Kudos to all, I guess I'm a bit of a fair weather biker!
> My ride today resulted in a very dirty bike, very dirty clothes (no mudguards) and a very cold body when I stopped.


This last week has been kind of high maintenance on the bike, I think today has been the only day I haven't needed to dry the chain off and lube it.

Edit most have either ended in the dark or for the most part in the dark.


----------



## Justinslow (30 Nov 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> mostly been night rides this month, go out 7:30pm 20-30 milers sometimes 35+ miles, odd run in the day when I get chance, so long as it's not raining I'll go out, cold doesn't bother me (edit: plenty of hills here to keep warm), was still out in shorts yesterday.



Part of my ride today was in the dark, I didn't really like it TBH felt like I was in some sort of video game, I had a headlight (on my head) on aswell as a front light and it was really hard to gauge anything along the roads, just weird, obviously I've not done it much before. My lights were ok but not brilliant and it was so hard to pick out pot holes and other slippery obstacles especially when cranking on a bit, with blearly watery eyes and a knackered body with dwindling strength on rather skittish "23" semi slicks.


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Nov 2014)

I don't have mudguard but I do keep the speed down to keep the spray down, roads haven't dried out for a few weeks now but keep relatively clean considering no mudguards, bike needs a good clean everytime. I try to get out at least once or twice a week more if I can


----------



## Justinslow (30 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Justinslow its not been really very cold unless its been early hours,
> 
> View attachment 62975
> 
> ...



Agreed not really cold yet, just wet and damp, my bike is still in summer mode (and will stay that way as I won't be buying winter kit) and I'm just a bit worried about sliding off


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Nov 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Part of my ride today was in the dark, I didn't really like it TBH felt like I was in some sort of video game, I had a headlight (on my head) on aswell as a front light and it was really hard to gauge anything along the roads, just weird, obviously I've not done it much before. My lights were ok but not brilliant and it was so hard to pick out pot holes and other slippery obstacles especially when cranking on a bit, with blearly watery eyes and a knackered body with dwindling strength on rather skittish "23" semi slicks.


ye my light is a bit poor but my mate's light like a car headlight, I will have to get me one of those, I've only recently started night riding, as my mate can only get out a couple of nights a week and rarely at the weekend so been a fair bit of night riding. You will soon get back into it fitness falls a bit quick but it does come back quick as well


----------



## BrynCP (30 Nov 2014)

I have a rear mudguard, but it's a clip on one that goes just up to the brake, it protects my back (mostly) but not the bike. The front won't fit until they send the aero fork adaptor. My bike was covered in mud after the 60 miles. My shoes and lower legs were even worse. Everything has been wiped with baby wipes, except the wheels; there is mud still covering the spokes and rims.

I wore bib tights for the first time today too, thinking if I am going 60 miles I don't want cold knees. They are not flattering


----------



## Justinslow (30 Nov 2014)

I suppose if your serious about going out in the winter you need to invest in winter kit, my clothing was ok just the bike could probably do with tyres and guards etc, I just don't think I'm keen enough to get out on it this time of year! I work outside so usually when I get home I've had enough of the cold and damp!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Nov 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Agreed not really cold yet, just wet and damp, my bike is still in summer mode (and will stay that way as I won't be buying winter kit) and I'm just a bit worried about sliding off


I took a tumble today, more a moment than anything, but a few wet leaves and a slight gully added to it, then it was a matter of the clipless mo. I have a Cree T6 with a wide angle lens, its great just like a car headlight.

I ride 23/25c slicks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Nov 2014)

As for clothes, bib shorts a pair of lycra leggings I have modified, long sleeved winter shirt not Jacket and a base compression vest top, been wearing long sleeved ones all week.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Nov 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I took a tumble today, more a moment than anything, but a few wet leaves and a slight gully added to it, then it was a matter of the clipless mo. I have a Cree T6 with a wide angle lens, its great just like a car headlight.
> 
> I ride 23/25c slicks.



Hope all ok Nigel?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Nov 2014)

Didn't make it out today to bump November's stats up but I did give the bike some TLC in the shape of soap and water, and a smattering of various lubricants. They can't touch you for it.

In the blink of an eye it seems, November panned out thus: 228 miles along and 14,970 feet up.

Because my life is one big funfair with endless carousels and candy floss, I've got a cortisone injection for my shoulder on Friday which will (I'm told) restrict my activities next weekend. Admit it: don't you wish you were me...?


----------



## Justinslow (30 Nov 2014)

I had bib shorts, aldi leggings, long sleeve base, long sleeve aldi winter top, gloves, and some homemade foot warmers made out of an old pair of work socks! I wasn't cold until the later stages of the ride and when I stopped when I got home.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Nov 2014)

No mudguards
Bike should really have been cleaned but hasn't
Wore Gilet today was totally spattered down the back
Didn't bother with overshoes today- mistake would've kept shoes cleaner


----------



## Justinslow (30 Nov 2014)

I must admit just felt guilty so popped out and gt85'd the chain and gearing! Surprising how quickly the bike had dried out since I put it away.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2014)

I think nearly every Sunday when I come back from visiting the folks I come in to one of these Strava emails losing yet another QOM  Well, it was actually 3 this time on a climb up to one of the local reservoirs. I maybe won't bother attempting to get it back as a) I have a history of hitting sheep on these type of roads  and b) she was riding with 4 men and is ten years younger than me so she can keep them. Lol


----------



## Big_Dave (1 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think nearly every Sunday when I come back from visiting the folks I come in to one of these Strava emails losing yet another QOM  Well, it was actually 3 this time on a climb up to one of the local reservoirs. I maybe won't bother attempting to get it back as a) I have a history of hitting sheep on these type of roads  and b) she was riding with 4 men and is ten years younger than me so she can keep them. Lol


lol, I'd be happy to get into the top 1000 on some of our local climbs


----------



## Stonechat (1 Dec 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> lol, I'd be happy to get into the top 1000 on some of our local climbs


YEs know what you mean, if I put in a real effort on some climbs, I find I am just below half way up the leaderboard. And flat segments the leader has a speed of 30 mph


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think nearly every Sunday when I come back from visiting the folks I come in to one of these Strava emails losing yet another QOM  Well, it was actually 3 this time on a climb up to one of the local reservoirs. I maybe won't bother attempting to get it back as a) I have a history of hitting sheep on these type of roads  and b) she was riding with 4 men and is ten years younger than me so she can keep them. Lol


If you are hiring sheep going up hill, why don't you hold all the local QOMs? Surely it is just the downhill ones you have lost your confidence with? I have been quite fortunate so far. I have only had the 1 and that was one of the ones I set on tour in September! Guess that will change over Christmas though! 


Oh and can someone please tell me where November went to? I seem to have lost it


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Oh and can someone please tell me where November went to? I seem to have lost it


Wait till you get older.......it gets worse. I thought when I stopped working the time might start to drag but it's been the opposite. The time is absolutely flying by. Maybe I should get a little job to slow it down again but, poor as I am, I am still enjoying not working so much. I don't understand these people that say they would get bored and not know how to pass the time. Suppose enjoying walking, jogging, and cycling and generally being outdoors helps. Certainly couldn't cope with being stuck indoors for any length of time so you have my sympathies there..........but hopefully it will all be improving for you soon once they get your back sorted  

If it's a success, I could be tempted to push for something myself as the constant niggling backache and numbness gets pretty annoying but it is bearable at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2014)

This daylight is taking ages to appear this morning and it's only 3 degrees too but I think I will just have a short cycle before I walk the pooch. Tomorrow may be frosty so might have to be a jog.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wait till you get older.......it gets worse. I thought when I stopped working the time might start to drag but it's been the opposite. The time is absolutely flying by. Maybe I should get a little job to slow it down again but, poor as I am, I am still enjoying not working so much. I don't understand these people that say they would get bored and not know how to pass the time. Suppose enjoying walking, jogging, and cycling and generally being outdoors helps. Certainly couldn't cope with being stuck indoors for any length of time so you have my sympathies there..........but hopefully it will all be improving for you soon once they get your back sorted
> 
> If it's a success, I could be tempted to push for something myself as the constant niggling backache and numbness gets pretty annoying but it is bearable at the moment.



I haven't worked since February 2011 and some returning to the UK one recovered from my dog bite, I too have never been busier until this month, sorry last month, where did November go to? I've lost it.... 

I know what you mean about not having a quiet time.

I will be ensuring that i do all the physio and we will pay for more if it is needed and not forthcoming in the NHS especially as the mri shows a degenerative condition is didn't know about. It will want to be protecting my back as much as possible and to make sure i do what is needed to prevent this from happening again. It is not nice! I had not really appreciated the risk of ending up doubly incontinent either! Definitely one to avoid. I may well have to give up mtbing on trails and just stock to bridleways etc, who knows. That is making a large assumption right now that I'm not certain I am prepared to make. I have to be realistic about the chances of a full recovery.


----------



## Big_Dave (1 Dec 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn It's not nice having a life changing illness, although it does make you appreciate how valuable time is, you learn to take each day as it comes and live for the now, Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

@Justinslow do you not find that an amazing shirt for the price, or maybe its just warmer as said before.

@SpokeyDokey I am fine thanks, few battle scars of the right shifter lever.


----------



## puffinbilly (1 Dec 2014)

I haven't being around on here for ages - have browsed but not posted - working ridiculously long hours all the time at present on a project. Wondered what had happened to @SatNavSaysStraightOn then saw her post on health section. I hope what I post may help you just a little - my experience and health issues are minor in comparison to yours.
I had chronic sciatica a couple of years back and went through five months of hell - really thinking that I would not get much better and just to accept that I would be crippled with pain forever - however after intense physio and just avoiding the need for surgery I did improve slightly and it probably took a complete year to feel pain free and movement free - but it did happen. I am incredibly diligent about stretching and doing the exercises that the physio provided and have managed to get back on a bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn & @Mo1959 time is relative, when your one a year is your whole life, when your two its half, so goes twice as quick, ect........ it is only a perceptual things though. I haven't worked since 2007, and survived on benefits since then (now you know why I ride a Viking). Not sure what I could do or how I would cope in a work place situation.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> I haven't being around on here for ages - have browsed but not posted - working ridiculously long hours all the time at present on a project. Wondered what had happened to @SatNavSaysStraightOn then saw her post on health section. I hope what I post may help you just a little - my experience and health issues are minor in comparisons to yours.
> I had chronic sciatica a couple of years back and went through five months of hell - really thinking that I would not get much better and just to accept that I would be crippled with pain forever - however after intense physio and just avoiding the need for surgery I did improve slightly and it probably took a complete year to feel pain free and movement free - but it did happen. I am incredibly diligent about stretching and doing the exercises that the physio provided and have managed to get back on a bike.


I will be glad just to be able to sit up in a chair tbh! A month of lying down or very short periods of standing up is getting to me! Sadly it seems there is nothing I could have done to prevent this from happening. As far as I can recall it happened when I put the phone down and turned to walk to the bathroom. I hadn't been on my bike for 3 days and wasn't carrying anything at all. The consultant said something about degeneration which I will talk to her about before I am discharged to establish want she meant and see if it needs an NHS referral for long term montering. I don't think it is connected to the steroids I am on, but will ask.


----------



## Justinslow (1 Dec 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Justinslow do you not find that an amazing shirt for the price, or maybe its just warmer as said before.
> 
> @SpokeyDokey I am fine thanks, few battle scars of the right shifter lever.



Yep, can't fault the winter jersey or the leggings (the only bits I bought) comfy good fit and cheap!


----------



## puffinbilly (1 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Birthday trip up Blencathra was lovely - Sharp Edge up & Halls Fell ridge down. Lovely clear blue skies.
> 
> Decent progress!


 
Brave man - I avoid Sharp Edge if there's any dampness around now - comes of having a bad experience where someone got cragfast on 'the step' and it lead to all sorts of problems.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn & @Mo1959 time is relative, when your one a year is your whole life, when your two its half, so goes twice as quick, ect........ it is only a perceptual things though. I haven't worked since 2007, and survived on benefits since then (now you know why I ride a Viking). Not sure what I could do or how I would cope in a work place situation.


Sadly I have not been entitled to anything, though this may change if things don't improve from the op. I quit my job and have a husband with a very good wage. I get nothing.


----------



## Justinslow (1 Dec 2014)

Why don't you work now Nigel?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

My friend who is hospital, and I go and check his house most days, has some spinal injury where by he is pretty much wheelchair bound, when I visit him at home he always seems to have people around, but this must be quite brief I guess on a weekly time scale, and whilst sat in his house the other day I got a real picture of his solitude, as he is finding things more difficult, going out is difficult whole host of other things.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

I can only guess at what it is like, though I do have some idea with my step father having spent 12 months in a wheelchair just recently. Currently the crutches I am using are his. I have been given nothing to help me out as of yet. If I need them long term then they will need to be of a different type because my left wrist cannot take my weight (or even pay off it) and is playing up again because of the crutches... Yet no-one seems to appreciate that without them I can get around at all yet they want me out of bed and more active


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

@Justinslow its really complex to explain, I have been diagnosed with "border line personality disorder" it is actually a lot worse than it sounds, but generally only to oneself. Now I am not sure if life events has caused this or its something that I always have had, I can end up in hospital having taking an O.D. a few times a year, though this is better than it was, I have been attending a therapy group for the last two and half years, which is mainly about childhood abuse, this can be in several forms not just sexual or violence, and to this mum went missing in 1985 and we didn't know what happened till 2011, when we found out she had died 16 years before, of either a deliberate O.D. or accidental the report doesn't say and the police couldn't seem to get answers to that or didn't tell us. My being raped at school when I was 12 ect......... 

Sorry didn't mean to post such a depressive post on a Monday morning starting December, look on the bright side, it starts getting lighter in three weeks (mind you its got to getter darker till then)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I have lived on my own from 2007 to 2010, but one I was drinking and two I always had the internet and computers as a hobby, and you know what fun they can be, so I have never had a problem with being bored, yet when I go out I don't have a mobile anything and still not bored because there is always so much to see, anyway Peter is only going to get worse, I don't read peoples personal stuff when I do their computers ect, but I have borrowed a memory stick to put some programs on for him, and the list of docs (his file keeping isn't the best) was titled "The End", and yea that was what it was about.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Dec 2014)

Blimey Nigel, I didn't know half the stuff you've just shared and weve been chatting for over two years now.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Dec 2014)

Just managed 30 mins graft on the turbo
Think I'm feeling better, may actually get out this week if work doesn't drain me too much. I start the longer night shifts tonight Grrrrrrrrr.
Still the upside of extra hours/work means more likely for N+1


----------



## Justinslow (1 Dec 2014)

Sorry to ask that question, you've clearly had a lot on your plate, it just seems so unnatural for me not to work, as that's what I've always done, but that's just me looking at it from one point of view, now you have said all that I fully understand. 
Keep positive, and remember there's plenty of good folk on here to talk to when you are low.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

@BrianEvesham & @Justinslow there are many people in much worse situations, I at least have a roof over my head, someone that cares for me, even though I can be very hard work sometimes, who knows were it not for her .............. 
So you see why cycling is good for me, but I get anxious after a couple of hours, so when @Big_Dave I think it was said last week about doing 4-5hrs last week on the bike to do the 100km to me it wasn't about the weather but being away from home if you look I am never more than about 30 mins away from home
http://www.strava.com/activities/223131891
The toughest day I have is when I do the W.N.B.R. in June, I am away from home from about 3pm-10pm but when I am there I am with people I know (even if its only a few).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Sorry to ask that question, you've clearly had a lot on your plate, it just seems so unnatural for me not to work, as that's what I've always done, but that's just me looking at it from one point of view, now you have said all that I fully understand.
> Keep positive, and remember there's plenty of good folk on here to talk to when you are low.


I have worked and dammed hard at times, but I do find social interaction very very difficult, which is why the W.N.B.R. is a real challenge for me, not just the time aspect but also the number of people ( a bit like going to the supermarket), but as the ride is only about an hour or so, I can cope if it highlights he vulnerability of cyclists and the environment.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> however after intense physio and just avoiding the need for surgery I did improve slightly and it probably took a complete year to feel pain free and movement free - but it did happen. I am incredibly diligent about stretching and doing the exercises that the physio provided and have managed to get back on a bike.


Don't suppose you could share a few of the exercises the physio gave you? I have also been left with a lasting niggle and what I presume is nerve damage/trapment with the numbness in sections of the leg and foot. I had a couple of physio sessions but didn't really rate the guy and never found it much good but I should really persevere and see if I can improve mine a bit too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Yep, can't fault the winter jersey or the leggings (the only bits I bought) comfy good fit and cheap!


Longevity isn't to bad either, I tend to wear shorts from planet-x these days, but I have a pair of winter trousers from Aldi last year which I will wear if it gets really cold. I have summer shirts from 2013, and mits from last year, and whilst their winter gloves are warm they don't tend to last.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The consultant said something about degeneration which I will talk to her about before I am discharged to establish want she meant and see if it needs an NHS referral for long term montering. I don't think it is connected to the steroids I am on, but will ask.


Emma, I think disc degeneration is unfortunately very common as you get older. Some probably have it without symptoms, whereas the less fortunate experience niggly backache and possible nerve damage due to the protruding discs. 

The main things which seem to be of benefit is keeping your weight down and maintaining a strong core. Easier said than done when you are going through spells of backache. All a bit catch 22.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Emma, I think disc degeneration is unfortunately very common as you get older. Some probably have it without symptoms, whereas the less fortunate experience niggly backache and possible nerve damage due to the protruding discs.
> 
> The main things which seem to be of benefit is keeping your weight down and maintaining a strong core. Easier said than done when you are going through spells of backache. All a bit catch 22.


I'm not that old though! 41 still, and my weight is in the normal range for my height, or at least what my height was before this started. I know I am at the top end of the bmi scale but I have a high bone density (known via a bone scan) and am a skinny bugger as it is. Getting down to say 60kg leaves me as a size 4 or lower on my list half and UK 10 top half simply because of my more than ample top! It will be hard to keep my weight down any further! I just hope no more decide to rupture our of the blue, this one seems to have done a really good job!


----------



## puffinbilly (1 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't suppose you could share a few of the exercises the physio gave you? I have also been left with a lasting niggle and what I presume is nerve damage/trapment with the numbness in sections of the leg and foot. I had a couple of physio sessions but didn't really rate the guy and never found it much good but I should really persevere and see if I can improve mine a bit too.



Not a problem Mo - I have a booklet somewhere I will seach it out and scan it for you - would be too complicated for me to detail the exercises. Here's a link to the NHS exercises for sciatica - however most of them were too much at the start of my physio and it was only the first three that I could do..... eventually. At first because I had very little movement in my back it was a case of pressing the small of your back into the floor and others that the booklet will detail.
http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Backpain/Pages/sciatica-exercises.aspx


----------



## morrisman (1 Dec 2014)

After reading the last few pages I have come to realise how uncomplicated and easy my life is. I feel humbled by some of the stories I have read. All I can do is wish you all better health and better times to come.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Dec 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn & @Mo1959 time is relative, when your one a year is your whole life, when your two its half, so goes twice as quick, ect........ it is only a perceptual things though. I haven't worked since 2007, and survived on benefits since then (now you know why I ride a Viking). Not sure what I could do or how I would cope in a work place situation.


YEs it is interesting the perception of how quickly time appears to pass can vary

As I am now 63, and taken rearly retirement, each year is only a 63 of my life
It does seem harder to fit so many things in any one day - it could be just a retirement thing

It is a cliche or truism, depending on one's point of view that time seems to pass more quickly when you get older.

Time does not seem to have passed quickly since we were flooded out of our house in February. I know that I have not used the time as profitably as I could, but it is hard in this situatin and Mrs S finds it especially hard (which I Have to deal with too)
Moving back tomorrow is going to lead to a period of chaos until the New Year

Cycling has helped keep me going though, and the improvements I have made I do not want to loose, so need to keep cycling


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

@Stonechat the odd periods are ok so long as not to long between periods or riding.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

For what its worth last months stats.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2014)

Stonechat said:


> YEs it is interesting the perception of how quickly time appears to pass can vary
> 
> As I am now 63, and taken rearly retirement, each year is only a 63 of my life
> It does seem harder to fit so many things in any one day - it could be just a retirement thing
> ...



I retired when I was 48 and Mrs SD at the same time when she was 41 - after a year we got bored stiff. Maybe we 'went' too young.

I now have a small business that I expend a whopping 15-20 hours a week on and Mrs SD has a part-time and vastly less stressful job too.

Couldn't be happier tbh - I don't ever want to retire fully even though (not being crass) money is no longer an issue for us. I like the social interaction and the sense of purpose work gives me.

Yes - time does seem to rattle by faster as you get older - sadly!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> Brave man - I avoid Sharp Edge if there's any dampness around now - comes of having a bad experience where someone got cragfast on 'the step' and it lead to all sorts of problems.



It's an odd thing that little 'bad' section - there have been a fair few incidents there (some fatal) with people slithering off down the gully below and I can see why when wet or icy but the easier option is to bypass it on the left which 'looks' harder but actually isn't.

It's an easy and good fun route but way too short!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2014)

Forgot to say - fitted my new 12-30 cassette and new chain today.

All went well - although the chain shortening process was for some strange reason nerve-wracking. At the end of the day if I had cut too short it would have just been £23 down the tube - not exactly life threatening but....I measured, remeasured, repeated this several times and then did some more dithering for good measure.

In the end I just though 'sod it' and did the deed.

Got it right too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

@SpokeyDokey for future reference put the chain around the big front and rear without going through the RD and give two extra links, check and if the the chain fouls the RD on smallxsmall going through the RD take out another, it should then be right.


----------



## worldie (1 Dec 2014)

Should have done a video of my ride today - 1 ride 2 punctures !!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

worldie said:


> Should have done a video of my ride today - 1 ride 2 punctures !!!!


answer Gatorkins


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> answer Marathon Plus


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


>


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2014)

I think I might try and have a long lie tomorrow. Roads are currently wet with the prospect of temperatures dropping overnight so I expect the chance of ice tomorrow. Probably just walk the dog first to suss out the condition of the roads and maybe just have a short ride later in the morning if it's decent. Not in the mood for big miles at this time of the year anyway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I might try and have a long lie tomorrow. Roads are currently wet with the prospect of temperatures dropping overnight so I expect the chance of ice tomorrow. Probably just walk the dog first to suss out the condition of the roads and maybe just have a short ride later in the morning if it's decent. Not in the mood for big miles at this time of the year anyway.


Me neither Mo, but still 336 to do if I can be bothered, don't feel like it tonight, but a day or two will make a difference.


----------



## Justinslow (1 Dec 2014)

Thought I was going to suffer today from my hard 40 yesterday, without any riding in the last couple of months was fully expecting pain and stiff legs. But surprisingly my legs have been fine, my "between the legs area" however has been a bit sore! It seems my legs although weak yesterday haven't been damaged by my lack of saddle time but not riding a bike has caused my saddle to turn into a device of torture which I guess you only get accustomed to with regular use!


----------



## morrisman (2 Dec 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> answer Gatorkins


Had my first puncture in my Gatorskins this week, mind you they have done ~2000 miles so not bad. It was a scalpel sharp shard of flint straight through the centre of the tread, not sure anything would have stopped it.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2014)

morrisman said:


> Had my first puncture in my Gatorskins this week, mind you they have done ~2000 miles so not bad. It was a scalpel sharp shard of flint straight through the centre of the tread, not sure anything would have stopped it.


Hopefully that's your visit done for the year. Lol.

Didn't risk it this morning. Sparkly roads and pavements and iced up windscreens so no cycling or jogging. Even had a couple of whoops moments walking the dog.

I think I'm going to have to give in and put some heating on. Windows are streaming and it's only 53 degrees indoors 
Sun is coming up now though so going to be a very pleasant, if chilly day. Can't decide whether to have an hour before lunch or just have a day off. I've exercised for eleven days in a row anyway so could probably do with a rest.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Dec 2014)

morrisman said:


> Had my first puncture in my Gatorskins this week, mind you they have done ~2000 miles so not bad. It was a scalpel sharp shard of flint straight through the centre of the tread, not sure anything would have stopped it.


I have done near 10,000 on my front one, and about 2,500-3,000 on the rear


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Dec 2014)

A short loop this morning on the hybrid. Cold and windy but at least I got out again.

http://www.strava.com/activities/225463968

See below \/


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> A short loop this morning on the hybrid. Cold and windy but at least I got out again.


Well done  I eventually decided on a quick spin once the temperatures lifted too. The sun makes it look lovely but it's still chilly. Glad I went out though.

Doggy walk at 1.30 which should be nice today. Glad to get rid of that gloomy weather even if it is cold.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Dec 2014)

Cheers Mo, I do feel better for getting out there painfully slow though it was


----------



## stevey (2 Dec 2014)

Mine today pleased with the avg speed too,good workout
http://www.strava.com/activities/225476188


----------



## RWright (2 Dec 2014)

I just looked at my Nov cycling and it was right around 100 miles. I was a little surprised it was that low. There has been a lot of construction work on my favorite track lately so I have been avoiding it during the day. I did do more walking/jogging during November, at least up until the last few days of the month. I took a few days off during the Thanksgiving holidays and didn't do much of anything except eat, play on the computer and watch sports and movies on TV.

I was catching up on the thread and reading some of the peoples issues with their backs and hope you all get healed up soon. I have been fortunate and never had any really bad back issues that were not self inflicted when I was younger and I was able to recovered quickly. I think the walking and jogging and riding help my back. It is the sitting around on my butt that gives my back any issues I may get. This is only for my situation and as I said, I have been lucky...I don't want that to come across the wrong way as if I were suggesting it is the same for everyone and everyone should do it. I do know back issues can be brutal and dangerous too, so be careful with them. 

I also have to comment on the time as you get older, it is amazing how fast it seems to go by as I get older.  I know better than to get into a puncture fairy discussion so I should knock on wood and just leave that at that.  But I will say I have been fortunate with my GP 4000s after some visits early after I installed them that had me very worried about their puncture resistance.

I am going to extend my walking/jogging track this month and do what riding I can as well. Yesterday afternoon I went out in sweat pants and sweat shirt to walk my new track, it was a big mistake. I knew I was going to be overdressed when I got to the top of the hill in my subdivision and was sweating....a lot, then I saw a guy running with shorts and no shirt and then a woman running in shorts and sleeveless top. I normally sweat some no matter the weather or how I am dressed but I got my moneys worth yesterday, not having a headband made it even worse but it was nice getting back out after sitting around for a few days. I also got to try out my new running shoes (black Friday specials ) and they felt fine. I hope I didn't blind anybody with them.  It is back to cool, cloudy and drizzly today so probably just another walk but I think a few rides will be on the agenda later on this week.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Dec 2014)

Excuse non cycling post

We are now safely back in our own home, nearly 10 months after being flooded out.

Total chaos reigns and we live in a land of boxes
Took 1.5 hrs to find one of the curtains


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Dec 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Excuse non cycling post
> 
> We are now safely back in our own home, nearly 10 months after being flooded out.
> 
> ...


hey, that is fantastic news
I know the land of boxes well... I have lived in some +30 houses over the years.. and I am only in my 4th decade!

best wishes. SNSSO


----------



## dee.jay (2 Dec 2014)

30+ houses! Wowser! I'm 31 and lived in 4. One of then for 26 years....


----------



## Berk on a Bike (2 Dec 2014)

Today was my last opportunity for a ride before my shoulder goes under the syringe. Jeeezus, it was a cold one, chasing the sunset. Also used the ipbike app (as recommended on another thread) for the first time.

http://www.strava.com/activities/225513432


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Today was my last opportunity for a ride before my shoulder goes under the syringe. Jeeezus, it was a cold one, chasing the sunset. Also used the ipbike app (as recommended on another thread) for the first time.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/225513432


Hope everything is ok with your shoulder??

Freezing here too. We are in for a right cold snap. Down to zero already tonight. Just a walk in the morning again if it's slippy.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (2 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope everything is ok with your shoulder??
> 
> Freezing here too. We are in for a right cold snap. Down to zero already tonight. Just a walk in the morning again if it's slippy.


Yup I'm expecting a frosty start in the morning (5.30am) 

The shoulder is frozen too, but not that way, just frozen lol! Been that way since August and is more annoying than anything. A cortisone shot is doctor's orders


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Yup I'm expecting a frosty start in the morning (5.30am)
> 
> The shoulder is frozen too, but not that way, just frozen lol! Been that way since August and is more annoying than anything. A cortisone shot is doctor's orders


Not so good. I believe it can be very painful. One reason why I was keen to get my shoulder moving after my broken collar bone.


----------



## arch684 (2 Dec 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Today was my last opportunity for a ride before my shoulder goes under the syringe. Jeeezus, it was a cold one, chasing the sunset. Also used the ipbike app (as recommended on another thread) for the first time.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/225513432


good luck with the shoulder hope all goes well


----------



## Berk on a Bike (2 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not so good. I believe it can be very painful. One reason why I was keen to get my shoulder moving after my broken collar bone.


Prognosis suggests it could be a long haul. At least it doesn't stop me riding, thank gawd!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (2 Dec 2014)

arch684 said:


> good luck with the shoulder hope all goes well


Cheers, matey


----------



## arch684 (2 Dec 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Cheers, matey


I had a frozen shoulder about 3 years ago.can be really painful.Cortisone injection helped a lot


----------



## Berk on a Bike (2 Dec 2014)

arch684 said:


> I had a frozen shoulder about 3 years ago.can be really painful.Cortisone injection helped a lot


That's good to know because I wasn't sure if it was the right treatment and I should just tough it out (even though doc and physio concur it is).


----------



## arch684 (2 Dec 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> That's good to know because I wasn't sure if it was the right treatment and I should just tough it out (even though doc and physio concur it is).


the cortisone and physio helped me and Im no spring chicken


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2014)

Well, I think anyone who goes out there this morning will have frozen shoulders. Lol.

Streets are white with frost/rhime. Possibly not actually as slippy as that shiny ice but I think I will just dog walk for the moment.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I think anyone who goes out there this morning will have frozen shoulders. Lol.
> 
> Streets are white with frost/rhime. Possibly not actually as slippy as that shiny ice but I think I will just dog walk for the moment.


I was more worried about my extremities this morning...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I think anyone who goes out there this morning will have frozen shoulders. Lol.
> 
> Streets are white with frost/rhime. Possibly not actually as slippy as that shiny ice but I think I will just dog walk for the moment.



Same all the way down in Cheshire this morning as well. Nice to have some fresh air in the bedroom this morning. Mind you i am still ticked up under the duvet 
Looks nice out of what little I can see.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2014)

@Berk on a Bike 

Good luck with your shoulder - an injured one can be a right pain. 

I dislocated mine on Tower Ridge Ben Nevis in 2003 and the damn thing aches to this day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2014)

@Berk on a Bike all the best.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2014)

-2.5C in the garden right now - our household fossil fuel supplies (oil/coal/logs) are under extreme pressure!

Have a lovely day all and for those uninjured/not poorly/hardy/daft(?) souls who get out today - take it easy and stay safe!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> -2.5C in the garden right now - our household fossil fuel supplies (oil/coal/logs) are under extreme pressure!
> 
> Have a lovely day all and for those uninjured/not poorly/hardy/daft(?) souls who get out today - take it easy and stay safe!


Logs are not a fossil fuel


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> -2.5C in the garden right now - our household fossil fuel supplies (oil/coal/logs) are under extreme pressure!
> 
> Have a lovely day all and for those uninjured/not poorly/hardy/daft(?) souls who get out today - take it easy and stay safe!


I could do with some of your fossil fuels......I can see my breath indoors!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Logs are not a fossil fuel



Oooops! *loody brain cells are failing me again.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oooops! *loody brain cells are failing me again.


.........it's the cold! Lol


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Dec 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Berk on a Bike all the best.


Cheers Nigel


----------



## moo (3 Dec 2014)

I can see why people try to avoid doing long, hard rides in winter now. I've contracted a pretty strong cold, possibly mild flu. After my Sunday century the body has decided to put recovery on hold. My muscles are still so weak I could barely get above 110bpm on the commute home last night.

I was half tempted to wear a mask to work as most of them smoke and are constantly coughing. As an ex-smoker I've noticed that's something I no longer suffer from when ill.


----------



## Eribiste (3 Dec 2014)

My word, chilly this morning on my commute but uneventful. A somewhat more exciting ride home however, I nearly made the Cyclist Down section of the forum thanks to some overpaid office prat in a Chelsea tractor who launched his battle wagon in my direction as I was negotiating an island. Amazing how much acceleration one can find from somewhere when under threat!
Fortunately I just about got out of the way in time so his important journey home wasn't unnecessarily delayed, what luck.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2014)

moo said:


> I can see why people try to avoid doing long, hard rides in winter now. I've contracted a pretty strong cold, possibly mild flu. After my Sunday century the body has decided to put recovery on hold. My muscles are still so weak I could barely get above 110bpm on the commute home last night.
> 
> I was half tempted to wear a mask to work as most of them smoke and are constantly coughing. As an ex-smoker I've noticed that's something I no longer suffer from when ill.



GWS


----------



## Big_Dave (4 Dec 2014)

Yesterday morning's ride was a cool one, but at least the old shiney disc thing in the sky was out for a while, Last night's 20 miler ride was in sub zero temp's at -1.6 at it's coldest, so we had a real steady trundle on the glistening roads and did cloud over quite quickly and turned to light rain in the last few miles. Still on "slicks" and are managing remarkably well on the winter wet roads, although I do ride cautiously, not one to tempt fate and all that better to be safe than sorry, on Swalbe Lugano's £9 each. at running a cost of 1.2p per mile on the rear. My TDF currently stands me at a running cost of 29.6p per mile from the initial purchase price (excluding upgrades) which I only bought in July.


----------



## stevey (4 Dec 2014)

Very cloudy and overcast this morning but had to go out just to get warm, Surprising as you get out start off cold soon warm up and end up really enjoying it. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/226086919


----------



## moo (4 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> GWS



Thx. turned out to be a case of man-flu. I was well enough to get out for a short spin. Didn't want to tempt fate and stay out longer as it's a bit wet atm.

http://www.strava.com/activities/226221823


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Dec 2014)

Well all I can say about today is I was quicker than last Friday, mind you that wont have been difficult.

and 7 p.b's  maybe going quicker isn't the answer, or I have been to an alternative universe this morning/afternoon.


----------



## Leescfc79 (5 Dec 2014)

Went to Bedgebury Forest today for only my third proper time off road and think I may have bitten off more than I could chew!

Bedgebury is a dedicated MTB trail and the first time I have attempted something like this, it had some really technical parts and lots of stone gardens/jumps/drop offs etc which were great fun even if I did take them a bit slow, the worst part was the mud. Now I expected some but it was like cycling through glue, the hills were really tricky and even in the lowest gear wheel spinning all the way up! I can honestly say the 8.6 miles we did was the hardest ride I have ever done (including 100 mile road rides). The good news.....I loved every second!

I will post some pictures up shortly for anyone who is interested.

http://www.strava.com/activities/226399386

8.6 miles, average speed 6.2mph (I am amazed it was that fast), 148 ft/mile.


----------



## Leescfc79 (5 Dec 2014)




----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Dec 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> View attachment 73523


Very creative, I would have moved the bag though, or cloned it out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Dec 2014)

Well I did the 20hr thingy in 8 days, 331.33 miles @15.09mph about 12,500ft in total which is about my average over that distance.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I did the 20hr thingy in 8 days, 331.33 miles @15.09mph about 12,500ft in total which is about my average over that distance.


Well done 
No more cycling challenges for me until at least March I don't think. Lol. Road bike is on its last legs and badly needing some TLC and I'm not sure if I want to start destroying one of the hybrids on these mucky, salty roads. Temperature is already down to just 1 above with the prospect of frost tonight again, so really cold and maybe slippy first thing, followed later by rain and wind.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Dec 2014)

@Mo1959 
I just keep repairing my Viking, really surprised its done this far really, the temp with wind chill on my last little trip was 0.9c temp about 3c, but its all a bit subjective, especially as it said it rained, I think i mentioned about an alternate universe earlier.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Dec 2014)

I might just end up first in some small table for once.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done
> No more cycling challenges for me until at least March I don't think. Lol. Road bike is on its last legs and badly needing some TLC and I'm not sure if I want to start destroying one of the hybrids on these mucky, salty roads. Temperature is already down to just 1 above with the prospect of frost tonight again, so really cold and maybe slippy first thing, followed later by rain and wind.



Not very enticing is it. As I can't ride at the moment I have been doing a few miles walking each day and this morning it was -1.5C. The lanes are filthy and there were quite a few nasty icy bits in places.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not very enticing is it. As I can't ride at the moment I have been doing a few miles walking each day and this morning it was -1.5C. The lanes are filthy and there were quite a few nasty icy bits in places.


Must admit, walking and/or jogging are much more pleasant in these conditions. Took the dog round our usual mix of road/trail which is just over 4 miles and jogged all the way. Came back nicely warm and toasty and clean. Me exercised and dog exercised at the same time and no filthy bike and freezing fingers and toes, not to mention the nerves caused by the prospect of any ice lurking on the roads when cycling.

Even finally managed to get under 10 minute miles which I am quite pleased with.


----------



## Effyb4 (6 Dec 2014)

I went out for a short ride with my youngest son this morning. Boy was it cold (0 degrees). We really felt it in our hands and feet. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/226664214


----------



## Big_Dave (6 Dec 2014)

I love a good mtb ride out in a good hard frost on the local rail trails, I take the dog with me on mtb ride outs, he can run for miles and miles this weather. 

In other news, Got a few more goodies for the TDF, 105 50/39th chainrings and a TA 28t inner chainring, Ultegra chain, Sram, PG1070 12-32 cassette, and some new wheels ready for after winter shimano RS31, it nearly looks like a proper road bike now


----------



## Stonechat (7 Dec 2014)

Will be riding one bike back over to our house today, tomorrow will also have a short cycle to pick up hire van, when other bike will be taken over as well

Soo at least one more week of chaos, will not go into detail but the path has not been smooth.

Hoperfully by a week today may be able to do a proper ride again


----------



## Stonechat (7 Dec 2014)

Short ride but of significance as I rode the road bike back to our home, after 10 months
Had left Garmin behind, so recorded ride on the phone app
http://www.strava.com/activities/227116623


----------



## Luked1980 (7 Dec 2014)

Got the new bike out today and did the Evans ride it event in Basingstoke. Clocked up my first 50 miler today. Very pleased and very sore


----------



## Effyb4 (7 Dec 2014)

I went out with a club today. It was a ride specifically aimed at people who do my speed, so I wasn't too worried about holding people up. They were a great bunch of people and really looked after me. It was a bit grey and windy and we got rained on for a short time, but it was a very enjoyable ride. A little bit further than I normally go too.

http://www.strava.com/activities/227101542


----------



## Leescfc79 (7 Dec 2014)

Good distance in the weather we had today @Effyb4, you were up my neck of the woods too, Hanningfield is my local loop .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Dec 2014)

Targets

1. 6,000 miles for the year 211 to go, 10,000km 683km or about 410 miles,
2. Beat last Dec total of 460 miles,
3. Ride 200 days done 186 days this year,
4. Ride a 100 hrs this quarter on 91.3hrs.
5. Not likely to beat last years 4th quarter but should beat last quarter of 1580 miles as I am on 1391 miles for this quarter.

6. Get my total mileage for the mnth of Dec over 1,000 miles,
get Mondays total for this year over 700 miles currently 657, all the other days are over 700 miles, last year Monday was the only day I didn't manage a 1,000 miles, conclusion I don't ride much on Mondays.

7.Keep my average daily ride above 50km this is going to be difficult as it is only 50.1 compared with 52.8km last year.

8. If I do the 10,000km it will mean I will be about 30 miles short of 18,000 miles in 2 1/2 years

How many of the 8 do you think I will do.

There is always some personal target, who needs strava.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Targets
> 
> 1. 6,000 miles for the year 211 to go, 10,000km 683km or about 410 miles,
> 2. Beat last Dec total of 460 miles,
> ...


Who needs targets. Lol. I have given up on them....they stress me out  I feel much more relaxed now that I have stopped bothering about distances and speeds. 

Knowing you Nigel, you will complete at least 50% of yours.

Last of the sleety showers clearing here and it is only a couple of degrees, but with a bitter wind feels much colder.  Just a dog walk first thing I think as I'm not sure the pavements don't look a bit dodgy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2014)

@Mo1959 they are only something loosely to aim for, it helps give an incentive to get out of the door, once out I am fine other wise i would spend all day on the computer.

The one I will struggle with i think is 10,000km and maybe riding 200 days this year, though that I only have to record a ride, but that then sort of skews the average a day


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2014)

Well, that was a very short dog walk. Just stepped onto the pavements and realised they were like glass so turned and went back in and fitted the ice spikes to my shoes. Amazing the difference they make so at least the dog has been out.


----------



## Big_Dave (8 Dec 2014)

@Nigelnaturist if I could achieve half of your totals I'd be chuffed, well done so far matey


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Dec 2014)

Well I did manage another thirty mins this morning on the turbo, seem to have less and less time at the moment


----------



## solan (8 Dec 2014)

Today I fell off my bike my fault as I didn't notice the pot hole I cried like a baby oh dear I'm getting there slowly


----------



## RWright (8 Dec 2014)

solan said:


> Today I fell off my bike my fault as I didn't notice the pot hole I cried like a baby oh dear I'm getting there slowly


I hope you didn't get hurt. Staying alert is something I don't do very well sometimes but I have been lucky so far. Just hang in there.  

(this is coming from someone who hasn't been on their bike in probably about a week or more ) 

I cried like a baby when I realized how hard it is for me to find a spoke to replace the broken one on my older set of wheels and how much it cost to have one sent to me that may or may not work.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2014)

@solan we all do at some point hope no damage to you or the bike.

@RWright it costs about $12-15 for a spoke for shimano RS11's

sort of miscalculated distance and I left at just over 400 miles (401) to get to 10,000km, only 7.82 miles a day to do to get to 6,000, though the projection is 409, based on how many days left the % of days I am likely to go out and average distance per day so far this year, though to be honest that is a little lower than average at the moment, even on the average projection of days I am likely to go out @ 13 this would take me to 200 days for the year,,


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2014)

Risked one of my short loops and started to wish I hadn't at one point. Still several sections of ice/slush on the back roads. I am so scared of coming off again that my arms started to shake with nerves going over the bad sections. Wonder if I'll ever be able to totally relax on a bike again.  For once I was actually glad to get back onto an A road knowing it would have been treated. 

In for a wet and windy day now so better get the pooch out before it really gets going.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Risked one of my short loops and started to wish I hadn't at one point. Still several sections of ice/slush on the back roads. I am so scared of coming off again that my arms started to shake with nerves going over the bad sections. Wonder if I'll ever be able to totally relax on a bike again.  For once I was actually glad to get back onto an A road knowing it would have been treated.
> 
> In for a wet and windy day now so better get the pooch out before it really gets going.



Sounds nerve-wracking!

Trouble with coming off is that us 'Oldies' know how long (if ever) things take to heal! And we don't want to repeat the process.

-1C here - had some snow for 30 mins yesterday and very claggy and sleeting at the moment. I have requested one of those wireless outside weather station thingies from Santa this year as I seem to spend half my life fretting about the weather!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Risked one of my short loops and started to wish I hadn't at one point. Still several sections of ice/slush on the back roads. I am so scared of coming off again that my arms started to shake with nerves going over the bad sections. Wonder if I'll ever be able to totally relax on a bike again.  For once I was actually glad to get back onto an A road knowing it would have been treated.
> 
> In for a wet and windy day now so better get the pooch out before it really gets going.



I must admit I was surprised to see you had gone out, the ice was bad enough down here, much kudos to you for getting out in Scotland


----------



## arch684 (9 Dec 2014)

Went out yesterday for a ride,did about 4 mile then decided that it was not a good idea as the road were still icy


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sounds nerve-wracking!
> 
> Trouble with coming off is that us 'Oldies' know how long (if ever) things take to heal! And we don't want to repeat the process.
> 
> -1C here - had some snow for 30 mins yesterday and very claggy and sleeting at the moment. I have requested one of those wireless outside weather station thingies from Santa this year as I seem to spend half my life fretting about the weather!


Yes, injuries that you would have shrugged off thirty years ago linger on now, physically and mentally. To be honest, if I had realised it would still be a bit treacherous I wouldn't have gone out, but sometimes once you are half way round a loop, you are as well keeping going as turning back.

I'm like you re weather. I think I currently have five different weather sites that I check and never know which one I can trust the most. I think they all agree that the rest of the day is to be very wet and windy though. Neighbour normally walks with me in the afternoons if it's decent but she has decided to give it a miss today as it's so miserable. I think I might just get all the waterproofs on and go though. Don't like sitting on the computer all afternoon as I usually end up with a headache. The pooch couldn't care less how bad the weather is so she will still enjoy it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Dec 2014)

Two days on the trot, woo Hoo ! Another thirty mins on the turbo this morning.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Two days on the trot, woo Hoo ! Another thirty mins on the turbo this morning.


2 1/4 hrs on the road, 
It is seriously getting difficult to clock these miles down, when you have no incentive to go out, people keep going on about the weather, ok the time I usually go out (meds worn off) its not icy but the rest of the weather pretty much the same. Temp to day ranged from 0.5C (with wind chill) and 6.1C wind avg was 7.7mph to an headwind of 11.1mph max wind 11.3mph
Oh aye another 50km done.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Dec 2014)

Icy roads put me off too this morning. Didn't want to risk any of my usual loops as no doubt there would be untreated sections. A broken Berk just before Christmas would be something of a bummer. Looks like it's gonna blow a hoolie tomorrow. When is it spring?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Icy roads put me off too this morning. Didn't want to risk any of my usual loops as no doubt there would be untreated sections. A broken Berk just before Christmas would be something of a bummer. Looks like it's gonna blow a hoolie tomorrow. When is it spring?


Would need to look it up but either the 21st or 22nd of March, its not even winter yet.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Dec 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Would need to look it up but either the 21st or 22nd of March, its not even winter yet.


----------



## solan (9 Dec 2014)

RWright said:


> I hope you didn't get hurt. Staying alert is something I don't do very well sometimes but I have been lucky so far. Just hang in there.
> 
> (this is coming from someone who hasn't been on their bike in probably about a week or more )
> 
> I cried like a baby when I realized how hard it is for me to find a spoke to replace the broken one on my older set of wheels and how much it cost to have one sent to me that may or may not work.



Thank you I'm just a twat lol! But it just I've been cycling in the road a week now....


----------



## Big_Dave (9 Dec 2014)

Last night's 22 miler ride out temp averaged 0.3c, we actually saw another cyclist out for the first time in ages
Today I went out around 11am, all was calm with the remains of hard frost 0.5c, lots of ice on the trails, sheets of black ice even at 2pm, although it had warmed up to a sweltering 2.9c (ok maybe not Caribbean sweltering) but the wind started to blow a gale and the temps felt like it was in minus figures. quite a few out today as well, a large group of retired old guys out on their brand new mtb's.


----------



## moo (10 Dec 2014)

Went out to do a test run on a Strava 10 mile TT segment, only for the Garmin to lose reception literally 5 seconds from the end. Ah well, it was very windy so my speed would have been rather low.

http://www.strava.com/activities/228207077

It registered me doing 76.5mph once it recovered


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Dec 2014)

moo said:


> Went out to do a test run on a Strava 10 mile TT segment, only for the Garmin to lose reception literally 5 seconds from the end. Ah well, it was very windy so my speed would have been rather low.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/228207077
> 
> It registered me doing 76.5mph once it recovered


wasn't that slow then, or was that a tail wind.


----------



## moo (10 Dec 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> wasn't that slow then, or was that a tail wind.



If I lose any more weight I'll be going airborne in tomorrows wind


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Dec 2014)

Some tail wind to give top speed of 76mph !


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Dec 2014)

Hail. Wind. That is all. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/228347521

(Edited to add Strava link)


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Hail. Wind. That is all.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/3862870
> 
> (Strava has been blocked at work hence the RWGPS link)


Snowing here and temperatures dropping. Just walking tomorrow will be tough enough.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Dec 2014)

ok my ride today had a lot of stop start laps ect... (the one on strava is stitched together) but the avg was 14.13 avg for the month is 14.71 my slowest since May 2013, however I only have 123 miles to get to 6,000 miles, not sure if I can be bothered with 10,000km


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Dec 2014)

Having said that though, when I compare my difficult score its up from 94.5 last month to 108.5 this month almost 2ft a mile more, from 37.6 to 39.5 not sure if this would make over 1/2 mph difference. Mind you it is much colder, also than last Dec (from ride data)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Snowing here and temperatures dropping. Just walking tomorrow will be tough enough.



Looks like Cumbria will be -4C tonight (which usually means another 2 or 3 lower in the sticks) and you will be at least -8C so prob' double figures.

Has Mutley got crampons?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Looks like Cumbria will be -4C tonight (which usually means another 2 or 3 lower in the sticks) and you will be at least -8C so prob' double figures.
> 
> Has Mutley got crampons?


Lol...........no she had a wee skid this morning!  I was wearing my ice spike thingies.  Great invention. Will be wearing them again in the morning by the looks of it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Dec 2014)

I must live in the Bahamas


----------



## Big_Dave (12 Dec 2014)

Forecast tomorrow & 3*c  looks like a good day out on the Probably with big hills to keep warm


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

They are scrapping the ice of cars outside the hospital this morning...


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> They are scrapping the ice of cars outside the hospital this morning...


Yep....another cold one. Put my ice grippers on again to walk the dog. It's really our scheme that doesn't get touched and gets really bad. Wasn't too bad once I got away from here. Didn't go far though.

Hope you had a good night.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep....another cold one. Put my ice grippers on again to walk the dog. It's really our scheme that doesn't get touched and gets really bad. Wasn't too bad once I got away from here. Didn't go far though.
> 
> Hope you had a good night.


Yep much better last night. Got about 3 hrs, so don't feel as crap this morning and currently the sun is shining on the rooms wall which is really nice!


----------



## Leescfc79 (13 Dec 2014)

Woke up this morning and the sun was shining but the cars were iced over, was going to give it a miss but then remembered how quiet it's been in here recentmy so popped out for10 miles.

First time on the road bike for a month and forgot how bad the brakes are!

http://app.strava.com/activities/228849192


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> They are scrapping the ice of cars outside the hospital this morning...



Do they recycle ice where you are?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Dec 2014)

*Snowing hard!
*
Where's me sledge.......


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Snowing hard!
> *
> Where's me sledge.......


Haven't had a go on a sledge for years. Lol. Probably best not to knowing me.
Starting to get slight withdrawals having not done _serious_ exercise all week. Just not worth risking it. Mind you, over 8 miles walking most days isn't too bad I suppose.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Haven't had a go on a sledge for years. Lol. Probably best not to knowing me.
> Starting to get slight withdrawals having not done _serious_ exercise all week. Just not worth risking it. Mind you, over 8 miles walking most days isn't too bad I suppose.



You're doing well then Mo.

I am only walking a couple of miles a day - not been on the bike for a month or so now plus Fells have been crappy last couple of weeks so I am feeling unhealthy!

It's really chucking it down out there now with big fat flakes - starting to wonder if we'll get out of the village for the dreaded Morries Weekend Trip. 

I use these even on easy mountain terrain when I can't be bothered with wearing proper winter boots & crampons:

http://www.pogu-spikes.com/trail-cr...s-walking-hiking-rambling-ice-shoe-boots.html


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You're doing well then Mo.
> 
> I am only walking a couple of miles a day - not been on the bike for a month or so now plus Fells have been crappy last couple of weeks so I am feeling unhealthy!
> 
> ...


Bit better than my cheapos!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SNOW-ANTI...mbing_Mountaineering&var=&hash=item5899ab02ea
They are pretty effective though so do me fine.
I think I will need them on this afternoons walk just to get out of the scheme then I think I might slip them off and carry them. Don't want to wear the spikes out on the hard roads.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Dec 2014)

A fortnight since last decent ride, actually going out again tomorrow. Still much to do here, but really need a release for pent up frustration etc


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2014)

Its been 3 months since a bought my bike short spin out toady and I managed to pass the 400 mile mark I also have noticed its been a least 5 rides since I've had to use my bottom gear and still doing the same climbs must be getting fitter .the ride today was cold but it lovely sunshinestrange to read about snow elsewhere


----------



## Big_Dave (13 Dec 2014)

Managed 40 miles today, riding's been a bit tough since the cold spell (don't know if it's just me but I'll blame the cold), lost few mph av speed over last few weeks but who cares, miles are miles whatever the speed.


----------



## morrisman (14 Dec 2014)

Seems my mojo has been rediscovered, after a few weeks of not really fancying riding I have done just short of 100 miles* this week which means I'm now only 96 miles short of my 4500 target for the year. Other notable event is clicking over 3000 miles on my Defy 2.

Yesterday's ride 

_*One of the downsides of collecting data is that you are ALWAYS just short of something however far you ride, this weeks target, this months target, particular bikes mileage, oh the joys of being marginally OCD._


----------



## Stonechat (14 Dec 2014)

Went on a 40 mile ride this morninghttp://www.strava.com/activities/229313241

Just the one not too demanding hill

42.4 miles @ a slow 14.4 - guess the slow speed is partly due to the cold

1453 feet climbed

Good to get out again


----------



## moo (14 Dec 2014)

Just got back from a trip to Box hill to complete this months century. While repairing my own bike (crud mudguards by name and nature), I was asked to fix some ladies broken chain. She picked the right person to ask with the number of tools I carry 

http://www.strava.com/activities/229394608

302 - Epic Suffer Score
I agree with that assesment, I'm shattered


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2014)

Rode out to mates house and completed a 25 loop around Leicestershire lanes around ragdale .after completey exhausting my mate (hes has just took up cycling to get fit) .I set of for home the long way with a target of 50 m in my mind .got to 40 and then hit some proper headwinds literally stopping me rolling downhill and destroying my legs. Got to crossroads left short route home ,right long way into headwind again ,straight on to some proper climbs .Wimped out and went left made it home to discovered Id done 47 m. Even considered riding pass home to complete the distance but as I live on top a hill wimped out of that again and settled for 47 m which is still my longest ride to date and average speed at 11.8 mph not to bad as ride with mate is steady for me and then the headwind on the way home . another cold but dry ride in the three months I've been back riding I've only got wet once can't really believe the weather so far I've been lucky. Anyway back at home shattered with aching legs  why am I enjoying that feeling


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Dec 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Went on a 40 mile ride this morninghttp://www.strava.com/activities/229313241
> 
> Just the one not too demanding hill
> 
> ...


Glad its not just me, though I think some is the speed sensor not working.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Dec 2014)

Only my second ride of the week (a recurring theme) featuring headwinds which almost stopped me in my tracks. Also got cramp in both calf muscles which is a new experience. What's that all about??

http://www.strava.com/activities/229424503


----------



## Studley (15 Dec 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Only my second ride of the week (a recurring theme) featuring headwinds which almost stopped me in my tracks. Also got cramp in both calf muscles which is a new experience. What's that all about??
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/229424503



Eat more bananas ? Or maybe you were pushing harder than usual what with the headwinds ? I get calf cramps when walking, painful innit !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Dec 2014)

One target met 700 miles for each week day this year, also 100 hrs riding this quarter, and quite literally kept my average distance per day at just over 50km at 50.08.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Dec 2014)

morrisman said:


> _*One of the downsides of collecting data is that you are ALWAYS just short of something however far you ride, this weeks target, this months target, particular bikes mileage, oh the joys of being marginally OCD._



Example here ride time for all Decembers this being the third is just short of 70hrs (69.62) but total mileage for the same has just passed 1,000 miles, week 51 well last year it was 128.41miles over 4 days, I can try and better the distance in the week or over 4 days currently 67 miles Dec 2012 I rode one day and 25.26 miles.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Dec 2014)

Studley said:


> Eat more bananas ? Or maybe you were pushing harder than usual what with the headwinds ? I get calf cramps when walking, painful innit !


Hurts like heartbreak


----------



## Studley (16 Dec 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Hurts like heartbreak



 Sounds like I'm suffering from heartbreak when I get 'em too !


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Dec 2014)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Hurts like heartbreak



I don't really suffer from cramp but I went out over the summer after being out on the cider the previous night, I must have been dehydrated and after doing about 40 miles I had the worst cramp I have ever had. I was about 5 miles from home and literally had to roll home as I couldn't put any pressure on the pedals, I couldn't walk for about 4 days after either, I was in complete agony! 

Now I make sure I drink, drink, drink (and not cider!)


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Dec 2014)

Was short of time because of work but OH is down with pneumonia now so no newbie progress here.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Dec 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Was short of time because of work but OH is down with pneumonia now so no newbie progress here.


send her my best wishes please and a very gentle  from my end....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Dec 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Was short of time because of work but OH is down with pneumonia now so no newbie progress here.



Sorry to hear that - can be very nasty as you no doubt know.

Is she in hospital?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Was short of time because of work but OH is down with pneumonia now so no newbie progress here.


Sorry to hear that Brian. Get well soon Sue  Bad enough being ill at any time, but it seems even worse at this time of the year when everyone seems to be so busy.


----------



## stevey (16 Dec 2014)

All the best Sue.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sorry to hear that - can be very nasty as you no doubt know.
> 
> Is she in hospital?


No, thankfully. But it must be bad as she is on double the standard dose of amoxicillin, 1000mg three times a day.

Thanks everyone, I can't see her on a bike for a while though.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2014)

Oh well, had thought I might have got a wee cycle but it's blowing a hoolie out there. Can't win as it's a bit milder. Looks like I am turning into a jogger rather than a cyclist at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2014)

Not sure what section to put this in so will just get it off my chest here. Lol.

A word of warning to anyone who is as stupid as me and decides to actually order one of Strava's challenge t-shirts. I thought that I would support the one for challenged athletes. Crazy postage charges meant that it cost the equivalent of £38 for the t-shirt. When it arrived around 6 weeks later, the medium size looked more like a childs size and the quality was very thin. To be honest you would pay around £3.99 for it in this country. Then, to add insult to injury, an invoice from Fed Ex yesterday with a customs charge of £15. So, a grand total of £53 for something that is poorer quality than a duster and will probably be what it gets used for. 

Ah, feel a bit better now!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure what section to put this in so will just get it off my chest here. Lol.
> 
> A word of warning to anyone who is as stupid as me and decides to actually order one of Strava's challenge t-shirts. I thought that I would support the one for challenged athletes. Crazy postage charges meant that it cost the equivalent of £38 for the t-shirt. When it arrived around 6 weeks later, the medium size looked more like a childs size and the quality was very thin. To be honest you would pay around £3.99 for it in this country. Then, to add insult to injury, an invoice from Fed Ex yesterday with a customs charge of £15. So, a grand total of £53 for something that is poorer quality than a duster and will probably be what it gets used for.
> 
> Ah, feel a bit better now!


----------



## stevey (17 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure what section to put this in so will just get it off my chest here. Lol.
> 
> A word of warning to anyone who is as stupid as me and decides to actually order one of Strava's challenge t-shirts. I thought that I would support the one for challenged athletes. Crazy postage charges meant that it cost the equivalent of £38 for the t-shirt. When it arrived around 6 weeks later, the medium size looked more like a childs size and the quality was very thin. To be honest you would pay around £3.99 for it in this country. Then, to add insult to injury, an invoice from Fed Ex yesterday with a customs charge of £15. So, a grand total of £53 for something that is poorer quality than a duster and will probably be what it gets used for.
> 
> Ah, feel a bit better now!



Thats bad i was thinking of saying return it but then how much would that be?


----------



## Stonechat (17 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure what section to put this in so will just get it off my chest here. Lol.
> 
> A word of warning to anyone who is as stupid as me and decides to actually order one of Strava's challenge t-shirts. I thought that I would support the one for challenged athletes. Crazy postage charges meant that it cost the equivalent of £38 for the t-shirt. When it arrived around 6 weeks later, the medium size looked more like a childs size and the quality was very thin. To be honest you would pay around £3.99 for it in this country. Then, to add insult to injury, an invoice from Fed Ex yesterday with a customs charge of £15. So, a grand total of £53 for something that is poorer quality than a duster and will probably be what it gets used for.
> 
> Ah, feel a bit better now!


Well I have been entitled to a couple of Gran Fondo jerseys, but the price was totally ridiculous.
Thought was good Mo but cannot believe many people, especially in Europe go for any of there stuff


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well I have been entitled to a couple of Gran Fondo jerseys, but the price was totally ridiculous.
> Thought was good Mo but cannot believe many people, especially in Europe go for any of there stuff


Never again! There was a rumour they may be trying to operate from the UK for a shop, but whether it ever happens who knows. Doubt I would ever purchase anything again anyway.
I have contacted their customer support but more just to voice my opinion rather than expect anything to be done.

Further to the above..............result. I have at least been refunded the cost of the purchase. I presume I will still need to pay the customs charge but that is bearable.


----------



## Eribiste (18 Dec 2014)

Thanks for the heads up Mo about the T shirt quality. A good(ish) result for you from customer support too. If we don't complain, suppliers will never learn.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Never again! There was a rumour they may be trying to operate from the UK for a shop, but whether it ever happens who knows. Doubt I would ever purchase anything again anyway.
> I have contacted their customer support but more just to voice my opinion rather than expect anything to be done.
> 
> Further to the above..............result. I have at least been refunded the cost of the purchase. I presume I will still need to pay the customs charge but that is bearable.


At least one good thing came. I don't wear T shirts much, and yet seem to accumulate them. Got one for finishing the New Forest 100 Sportive, and one for completing a Velozone challenge (free, I was the luck winner of T Shirt)

Hoping for a window of opportunity to ride tomorrow afternoon and Sunday morning. Still busy here among the chaos and the Study is still a mass of boxes
It is a lesson that we should have decluttered long ago. I think I am a clutterer by nature


----------



## RWright (18 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh well, had thought I might have got a wee cycle but it's blowing a hoolie out there. Can't win as it's a bit milder. Looks like I am turning into a jogger rather than a cyclist at the moment.


I have been mostly walking lately (should be running more ). The weather hasn't been too bad but I have been busy and getting a quick walk in is just much more convenient right now. I have a feeling I will not be getting many rides in until after January. I do miss riding but don't care to be out at night in the cold. 

Bummer about your T-Shirt Mo. I am glad you were able to get some of your money back. I am pretty sure now that I won't be ordering anything from there. Now I have a question for you, I saw you mention a scheme a few post back, what is a scheme? It's not a term I am familiar with in the context you used it. Just curious.

@BrianEvesham I hope your wife makes a quick recovery.

Everyone be careful with the winter riding conditions.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2014)

Stonechat said:


> At least one good thing came. I don't wear T shirts much, and yet seem to accumulate them. Got one for finishing the New Forest 100 Sportive, and one for completing a Velozone challenge (free, I was the luck winner of T Shirt)
> 
> Hoping for a window of opportunity to ride tomorrow afternoon and Sunday morning. Still busy here among the chaos and the Study is still a mass of boxes
> It is a lesson that we should have decluttered long ago. I think I am a clutterer by nature


I'm not much better re the clutter. Lol. I tidy cupboards when stuff comes out to meet me! Glad you're gradually getting settled back in though.

Wet and windy again but I think I will just put up with it and get out even for an hour. Haven't cycled for over a week.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2014)

RWright said:


> Now I have a question for you, I saw you mention a scheme a few post back, what is a scheme? It's not a term I am familiar with in the context you used it. Just curious.


Lol. A housing estate Rocky. Not even sure if it's a Scottish thing or not. I think on here we sometimes just use words and never give it a thought that others might not know what we mean.


----------



## RWright (18 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. A housing estate Rocky. Not even sure if it's a Scottish thing or not. I think on here we sometimes just use words and never give it a thought that others might not know what we mean.


Thanks. I thought it might have been something like that but didn't know if it may be a small town or some other area. I hope I am not too confusing with some of the words and phrases I use. I do run across words and phrases on the forum that we don't hear in my area but I find them interesting to learn. If I ever type anything that is unfamiliar or unclear I hope someone will bring it up to me. I just wish I had the enthusiasm to learn a foreign language.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2014)

Well, it was raining and a bit breezy but I managed 26 miles.....plenty at this time of year for me. Typically the rain eased off in the last couple of miles. Still, nice to get back on the bike again without worrying about ice. Seem to be struggling with my breathing just now, both running and cycling. Not had a cold or anything.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, it was raining and a bit breezy but I managed 26 miles.....plenty at this time of year for me. Typically the rain eased off in the last couple of miles. Still, nice to get back on the bike again without worrying about ice. Seem to be struggling with my breathing just now, both running and cycling. Not had a cold or anything.



Good effort Mo.

Non-stop wind and rain here - been going on and on for days,

My thumb feels like it might be ok for a ride now - it just needs to calm down out there.

Pretty much forgetting about doing much on the bike until 2015 ditto the mountains - winds are running at about 65mph up there today. Spent a couple of hours with my mate the other day planning our bigger routes for next year.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Eribiste (18 Dec 2014)

No ride to work for me today, I'm fettling the rear hub, treating it to some new bearings. Yuk, the mess! Very useful as an instructional demonstration for my students too.


----------



## Big_Dave (18 Dec 2014)

@Mo1959 you should be able to get a refund on the customs charges on refunded goods, it does take months to get refunded (mine was over 4 months when I claimed) 

Bad chest/asthma has kept me off the bike this week, it's not too bad really at the moment but kept off the bike as a precaution rather than aggravating the asthma even more


----------



## sutts (18 Dec 2014)

I'm pathetic, no wait, pathetic isn't strong enough, I'm an embarrassing joke. All I wanted to do was put two new tyres and two new tubes in, should take, what, 20 mins? All afternoon...all bloody afternoon and three inner tubes exploded.  My mending broken finger is screaming with pain as I grappled with two new (and cold) Marathon tyres, only to get one on, pump it up and 'bang'. So I tried again and...yep, you guessed it, 'bang'.  The next time I tried (with the old tubes, 'cos both the new ones had exploded) I watched it inflate and aha, I get it, it's not sitting right at the valve, so pushed the valve upwards, re-seated the tyre and hooray, I did it...well, until I go to put it on the bike that is and I see on the sidewall >>>Rotation>>>...off the tyre comes again...and back on, with said finger bashed about some more...only to put it on, exactly the same way it was before. Well the next time I cracked it...so on to the other one, went well, I'm an expert now, pumped up tyre, watched the side wall and 'bang' ...off to Halfords for more spare tubes, back again, tyre off, tyre on 'checks for bulges', pump up tyre, check >>>Rotation', reassemble, easy, cracked it.

I'm scared of loud bangs now, think it might be post traumatic stress disorder or something.


----------



## morrisman (18 Dec 2014)

Well all good intentions to deliver the morris men's posters for New Year's Day dancing in Aldbury were defeated by the blooming gale force winds. Saturday it is then


----------



## moo (18 Dec 2014)

sutts said:


> I'm pathetic, no wait, pathetic isn't strong enough, I'm an embarrassing joke. All I wanted to do was put two new tyres and two new tubes in, should take, what, 20 mins? All afternoon...all bloody afternoon and three inner tubes exploded.  My mending broken finger is screaming with pain as I grappled with two new (and cold) Marathon tyres, only to get one on, pump it up and 'bang'. So I tried again and...yep, you guessed it, 'bang'.  The next time I tried (with the old tubes, 'cos both the new ones had exploded) I watched it inflate and aha, I get it, it's not sitting right at the valve, so pushed the valve upwards, re-seated the tyre and hooray, I did it...well, until I go to put it on the bike that is and I see on the sidewall >>>Rotation>>>...off the tyre comes again...and back on, with said finger bashed about some more...only to put it on, exactly the same way it was before. Well the next time I cracked it...so on to the other one, went well, I'm an expert now, pumped up tyre, watched the side wall and 'bang' ...off to Halfords for more spare tubes, back again, tyre off, tyre on 'checks for bulges', pump up tyre, check >>>Rotation', reassemble, easy, cracked it.
> 
> I'm scared of loud bangs now, think it might be post traumatic stress disorder or something.



Glass half full - you wont have to change those tyres for a few years


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2014)

sutts said:


> I'm pathetic, no wait, pathetic isn't strong enough, I'm an embarrassing joke. All I wanted to do was put two new tyres and two new tubes in, should take, what, 20 mins? All afternoon...all bloody afternoon and three inner tubes exploded.  My mending broken finger is screaming with pain as I grappled with two new (and cold) Marathon tyres, only to get one on, pump it up and 'bang'. So I tried again and...yep, you guessed it, 'bang'.  The next time I tried (with the old tubes, 'cos both the new ones had exploded) I watched it inflate and aha, I get it, it's not sitting right at the valve, so pushed the valve upwards, re-seated the tyre and hooray, I did it...well, until I go to put it on the bike that is and I see on the sidewall >>>Rotation>>>...off the tyre comes again...and back on, with said finger bashed about some more...only to put it on, exactly the same way it was before. Well the next time I cracked it...so on to the other one, went well, I'm an expert now, pumped up tyre, watched the side wall and 'bang' ...off to Halfords for more spare tubes, back again, tyre off, tyre on 'checks for bulges', pump up tyre, check >>>Rotation', reassemble, easy, cracked it.
> 
> I'm scared of loud bangs now, think it might be post traumatic stress disorder or something.



First time I put marathons on it took my nigh on a hour to do the first one, the second one waited until another day..

Regarding the exploding tubes, once you have the tyre on and before you pump it up, you should push the tyre in from the side and check you can see the rim tape, do that all the way around the tyre on both sides, that way you know the tyre is on properly and the tube isn't trapped.


----------



## sutts (18 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> First time I put marathons on it took my nigh on a hour to do the first one, the second one waited until another day..
> 
> Regarding the exploding tubes, once you have the tyre on and before you pump it up, you should push the tyre in from the side and check you can see the rim tape, do that all the way around the tyre on both sides, that way you know the tyre is on properly and the tube isn't trapped.



Thanks for that tip!


----------



## sutts (18 Dec 2014)

moo said:


> Glass half full - you wont have to change those tyres for a few years



True, I hope! I have Marathon Plus on my other (hybrid) bike and they have done about 10000 miles so far. Great tyres!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2014)

sutts said:


> I'm pathetic, no wait, pathetic isn't strong enough, I'm an embarrassing joke. All I wanted to do was put two new tyres and two new tubes in, should take, what, 20 mins? All afternoon...all bloody afternoon and three inner tubes exploded.  My mending broken finger is screaming with pain as I grappled with two new (and cold) Marathon tyres, only to get one on, pump it up and 'bang'. So I tried again and...yep, you guessed it, 'bang'.  The next time I tried (with the old tubes, 'cos both the new ones had exploded) I watched it inflate and aha, I get it, it's not sitting right at the valve, so pushed the valve upwards, re-seated the tyre and hooray, I did it...well, until I go to put it on the bike that is and I see on the sidewall >>>Rotation>>>...off the tyre comes again...and back on, with said finger bashed about some more...only to put it on, exactly the same way it was before. Well the next time I cracked it...so on to the other one, went well, I'm an expert now, pumped up tyre, watched the side wall and 'bang' ...off to Halfords for more spare tubes, back again, tyre off, tyre on 'checks for bulges', pump up tyre, check >>>Rotation', reassemble, easy, cracked it.
> 
> I'm scared of loud bangs now, think it might be post traumatic stress disorder or something.



What Marathons are you using?

I alternate between 32mm Marathon Supremes and 35mm Marathon Deluxe and they go on easy-peasy.

Maybe it's due to different rim profiles? (Not sure!)


----------



## sutts (18 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What Marathons are you using?
> 
> I alternate between 32mm Marathon Supremes and 35mm Marathon Deluxe and they go on easy-peasy.
> 
> Maybe it's due to different rim profiles? (Not sure!)



These were Marathon Greenguards (a city/commuter tyre to be honest). I read that a heavy tread doesn't give more grip, but I just feel better in winter with some tread!


----------



## BrianEvesham (18 Dec 2014)

sutts said:


> I'm pathetic, no wait, pathetic isn't strong enough, I'm an embarrassing joke. All I wanted to do was put two new tyres and two new tubes in, should take, what, 20 mins? All afternoon...all bloody afternoon and three inner tubes exploded.  My mending broken finger is screaming with pain as I grappled with two new (and cold) Marathon tyres, only to get one on, pump it up and 'bang'. So I tried again and...yep, you guessed it, 'bang'.  The next time I tried (with the old tubes, 'cos both the new ones had exploded) I watched it inflate and aha, I get it, it's not sitting right at the valve, so pushed the valve upwards, re-seated the tyre and hooray, I did it...well, until I go to put it on the bike that is and I see on the sidewall >>>Rotation>>>...off the tyre comes again...and back on, with said finger bashed about some more...only to put it on, exactly the same way it was before. Well the next time I cracked it...so on to the other one, went well, I'm an expert now, pumped up tyre, watched the side wall and 'bang' ...off to Halfords for more spare tubes, back again, tyre off, tyre on 'checks for bulges', pump up tyre, check >>>Rotation', reassemble, easy, cracked it.
> 
> I'm scared of loud bangs now, think it might be post traumatic stress disorder or something.


Kudos for not giving up, if I'd got on the bike after that lot and seen "rotation" I would have thrown the bike over a hedge!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Kudos for not giving up, if I'd got on the bike after that lot and seen "rotation" I would have thrown the bike over a hedge!


I would have cycled backwards rather than go through all that again!


----------



## Big_Dave (18 Dec 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Kudos for not giving up, if I'd got on the bike after that lot and seen "rotation" I would have thrown the bike over a hedge!


Lol I'd have given up bought some new tyres with wheels already fitted for good measure


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Lol I'd have given up bought some new tyres with wheels already fitted for good measure


.........or why not just a new bike  

All joking aside, I sometimes have wondered if it is almost as cheap just replacing a cheapish bike every couple of years rather than having to replace wheels, drive trains, etc and pay for servicing if you can't do it yourself.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2014)

sutts said:


> These were Marathon Greenguards (a city/commuter tyre to be honest). I read that a heavy tread doesn't give more grip, but I just feel better in winter* with some tread*!



I'm with you on this.

I do get that on a nice velvet smooth road that a tyre with no tread equals more grip.

However, on rough and gritty road my experience is that tyres with tread cling on a damn sight more than treadless.

Schwalbe, on their website, allude to this as well here:

"On a normal, smooth road, even in wet conditions, a slick tire actually provides better grip than a tire with a tread, because the contact area is larger.

The situation is much different on a rough road and even worse on a dirt trail. In these cases the degree of control provided by a slick tire is extremely limited.

A slightly serrated surface on the tire tread can have a positive effect on tire grip, as it creates micro interlocking with rough asphalt."


----------



## Big_Dave (18 Dec 2014)

That's a very valid point @Mo1959 , although I do spend a fair amount on my bikes they do have sentimental value.

@SpokeyDokey I have to admit that when I first started riding on wet roads on 'slicks' I was quite nervous, now I am pretty confident on them and never had an issue, I am not a fast rider so that's more than likely why I've not had an incident. On slicks hitting gravel on the other hand is a different arse clenching feeling altogether


----------



## monkeylc (19 Dec 2014)

I'm commuting at the moment with slicks on and it's been fine. Pulled off from lights and had back wheel spinning on the spot and front nearly went in town, but that's only because council put stupid floor lighting down with nice n slippy metal runners. 

Apart from that...... Freezing


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2014)

Cold, wet and windy with forecasted wintry showers. Just a short dog walk then some breakfast then get organised for what will hopefully be my final collar bone check up down at Ninewells Hospital.

Planning on popping in to a local pub that has changed owners for lunch on the way back. Not much else to do on a day like this.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Cold, wet and windy with forecasted wintry showers. Just a short dog walk then some breakfast then get organised for what will hopefully be my final collar bone check up down at Ninewells Hospital.
> 
> Planning on popping in to a local pub that has changed owners for lunch on the way back. Not much else to do on a day like this.



Good luck with the check up.

Raining and fairly windy here again.


----------



## Big_Dave (19 Dec 2014)

Clear blue skies here and a bright shiney thing, not a cloud to be seen, a bit breezy tho', sod's law when I'm not well enough to get out


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Clear blue skies here and a bright shiney thing, not a cloud to be seen, a bit breezy tho', sod's law when I'm not well enough to get out



Same here weather wise, I did manage to get out though


----------



## Stonechat (19 Dec 2014)

Went out for quick blast Some loops around Chertsey area
Going over a motorway bridge and cyclist coming the other way shouted "Bob"
Thought he had disappeared but turned round and caught up with me
It was a former colleague , who went off to work for another company.
He used to race occasionally - think he still does for the veterans (though younger than I)
We cycled along for about 7 or so miles and sure he pulled me along a bit and pushed up my average speed a bit

23.16 miles @ 16.4 mph
689 feet climbed


----------



## moo (19 Dec 2014)

For a self-confessed masochist I'm quite enjoying the turbo trainer right now  I've never been able to fit so much pain into 1-2 hours out on the road. It's nice not having to clean the bike every day too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Dec 2014)

moo said:


> For a self-confessed masochist I'm quite enjoying the turbo trainer right now  I've never been able to fit so much pain into 1-2 hours out on the road. It's nice not having to clean the bike every day too.


Cables and chains wash the crud off, clean once a week, doesn't matter how much crud is out there, I am due a new chain anyway, and I am thinking of changing the cassette chances are the 16-17 th rear are worn anyway as that is where I am mostly, even though its looked after. a couple of thousand miles on those two rear cogs takes it toll.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Dec 2014)

sutts said:


> I'm pathetic, no wait, pathetic isn't strong enough, I'm an embarrassing joke. All I wanted to do was put two new tyres and two new tubes in, should take, what, 20 mins? All afternoon...all bloody afternoon and three inner tubes exploded.  My mending broken finger is screaming with pain as I grappled with two new (and cold) Marathon tyres, only to get one on, pump it up and 'bang'. So I tried again and...yep, you guessed it, 'bang'.  The next time I tried (with the old tubes, 'cos both the new ones had exploded) I watched it inflate and aha, I get it, it's not sitting right at the valve, so pushed the valve upwards, re-seated the tyre and hooray, I did it...well, until I go to put it on the bike that is and I see on the sidewall >>>Rotation>>>...off the tyre comes again...and back on, with said finger bashed about some more...only to put it on, exactly the same way it was before. Well the next time I cracked it...so on to the other one, went well, I'm an expert now, pumped up tyre, watched the side wall and 'bang' ...off to Halfords for more spare tubes, back again, tyre off, tyre on 'checks for bulges', pump up tyre, check >>>Rotation', reassemble, easy, cracked it.
> 
> I'm scared of loud bangs now, think it might be post traumatic stress disorder or something.


I was all set to go out on Wednesday afternoon after work, only to find (as I was about to set off) a rear puncture. It being my second time at changing an inner tube it took me, well, a while... By the time I'd finished it was getting dark and I'd lost the will to cycle, if not to live.

I feel your pain.


----------



## stevey (21 Dec 2014)

Being as i have not been out for a few days thought i would get out today firstly with the club then with Carrie. First part out avg 16.9 MPH then slowed considerably (did not eat enough)  Legs feel it now though. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/231466194


----------



## Stonechat (21 Dec 2014)

Good tough ride today.

Went nice route through Pyrford and Ripley to Newlands Corner ( 1st hill)
Then straight to Combe Lane (2nd hill and tough), followed by Crocknorth (3rd hill) at some point on the descent, missed a turning, ended up going along the top of the Downs in Ranmore Common to Westhumble near Box Hill, but not up That hill

47.79 miles at 14.1 mph Strava says less
2306 feet climbed

Did all the hills with no stops, pleased, though slower, but was quite windy


http://www.strava.com/activities/231472745,


----------



## 13 rider (21 Dec 2014)

Finally cracked the 50 m barrier ,having bought my bike in September and starting riding again I soon realised 50 m was not out of my reach so set of target of doing it by Xmas been near a couple of times 44 m and last weeks 47 m .so set out today with the target in mind .cylced the first 25 miles with 2 mates then set off for home the long way got to 40 m and the turned into headwinds last 10m real slog at less than 10 mph arrived home having done 49.6 m so a quick loop round the estate to make it 50.3 m .Really chuffed to have made target.now onwards to the century that may take a bit of time!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2014)

13 rider said:


> Finally cracked the 50 m barrier ,having bought my bike in September and starting riding again I soon realised 50 m was not out of my reach so set of target of doing it by Xmas been near a couple of times 44 m and last weeks 47 m .so set out today with the target in mind .cylced the first 25 miles with 2 mates then set off for home the long way got to 40 m and the turned into headwinds last 10m real slog at less than 10 mph arrived home having done 49.6 m so a quick loop round the estate to make it 50.3 m .Really chuffed to have made target.now onwards to the century that may take a bit of time!!!



Nice! Treat yourself to a mince pie!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Dec 2014)

13 rider said:


> Finally cracked the 50 m barrier ,having bought my bike in September and starting riding again I soon realised 50 m was not out of my reach so set of target of doing it by Xmas been near a couple of times 44 m and last weeks 47 m .so set out today with the target in mind .cylced the first 25 miles with 2 mates then set off for home the long way got to 40 m and the turned into headwinds last 10m real slog at less than 10 mph arrived home having done 49.6 m so a quick loop round the estate to make it 50.3 m .Really chuffed to have made target.now onwards to the century that may take a bit of time!!!


Well done, next stop 100km?


----------



## 13 rider (21 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done, next stop 100km?


Yes just worked that into miles that seems doable so that's my next target metric century


----------



## Justinslow (21 Dec 2014)

Haven't been out for a few weeks again, but got out yesterday for a quick spin 16 miles in the time I had available. Had a bit more time today, so managed a 41 miler @16.4 mphhttps://www.strava.com/activities/231555893
The first 20 was at over 20 mph average.......with a rather good tail wind! However I had to come home so the 20 back was into a headwind, that was a bit different. 
The ride was pretty good overall, felt good, although the legs didn't seem to have much umph! But I suppose nobody said doing biggish rides was going to be easy. I had actually eaten properly before this ride unlike my last 40 miler, and took a couple of nibbles with me aswell, makes all the difference. My legs aren't too stiff now given my relative lack of riding lately so pretty pleased with that!


----------



## Big_Dave (22 Dec 2014)

Well it's been 9 days since i last rode the bike which seems like forever, can't wait ti get out again, probably give it a go tomorrow, then it's the  festive 500 (308 in proper units) it'll be an epic failure attempt but I will at least try


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Dec 2014)

Right;
Kids at Mother in laws. Check.
OH out shopping. Check.
Not Raining. Check.
No excuses. Check.

Time for a ride

http://www.strava.com/activities/231783383

Felt great to be back out on the road again, happy with the avg as it was quite blowy (and so was I !).

Yes I know it wasn't far but you know what I say.................


----------



## Jody (22 Dec 2014)

My first year progress having had over a decade out the saddle.

Done over 700 miles, which is over 700 miles more than last year. Most of the miles were off road. Lost a tenth of my weight (sound better than saying 16lbs) and feel a bit fitter than when I started. Also spent more money than I dare tell her indoors


----------



## morrisman (22 Dec 2014)

Still got 38.18 miles to do to reach this years 4500 mile target or possibly 41.92 miles to get to 6000 miles recorded 'since records began in May 2013'. But it is too cold and too windy


----------



## Justinslow (22 Dec 2014)

morrisman said:


> Still got 38.18 miles to do to reach this years 4500 mile target or possibly 41.92 miles to get to 6000 miles recorded 'since records began in May 2013'. But it is too cold and too windy


Actually here in suffolk it's been a balmy 12 degrees today and dry but very windy.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Dec 2014)

Was please with how I coped with yesterday's hills

The hairpin of Combe Lane at 20% was the worst. but finished the hill no totally finished like the first time and even able to immediately cycle on to the next hill 
I am thinking about next years Sportives and may do New Forest Spring one - about 80 miles and still thinking of the Surrey Legs of Steel in Spetember. Think there is time for one or two more"!


----------



## Stonechat (22 Dec 2014)

morrisman said:


> Still got 38.18 miles to do to reach this years 4500 mile target or possibly 41.92 miles to get to 6000 miles recorded 'since records began in May 2013'. But it is too cold and too windy



Like that since records began
I cycled a lot in the past but I have no records just memoriesDid quite a few rides in the 60 mile region, but no idea how much they added up to


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2014)

And still the rain continues - been a very wet month this part of Cumbria throughout December.

Drizzling away steadily at the moment and I can't remember when it last wasn't raining - I don't mean the last day it didn't rain either. I literally mean when it last stopped raining - maybe 10-11 days back. Not sure.

Lovely part of the world but a couple of times a year this can happen - rain 'sets in' and just chugs away for days.

Cycling seems a distant memory & I've not been in the mountains for a few weeks now so getting stir crazy!

Enough whinging.

***

A day or so early but I don't enter the virtual on Xmas day and I am busy today so...

...have a great Xmas you fellow Newbies, I've enjoyed reading your travails throughout the year and look forward to doing so in 2015.

All the best. Happy ing!

Spokey


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> And still the rain continues - been a very wet month this part of Cumbria throughout December.
> 
> Drizzling away steadily at the moment and I can't remember when it last wasn't raining - I don't mean the last day it didn't rain either. I literally mean when it last stopped raining - maybe 10-11 days back. Not sure.
> 
> ...


...........and to you and yours Nick. Hope you have a lovely time.

My weather is coming out in sympathy....wet and breezy this morning. Suppose I should attempt a little exercise of some sort. Probably just a jog with the pooch I think. Tomorrow is looking perfect for walking. I'm having my Christmas on Boxing Day so might set off for a long walk tomorrow. It's barely to get above freezing all day but is to be sunny.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Dec 2014)

Nothing doing ride-wise for the past few days, what with the wind and the rain. I've got a full card for the next few days too.

It's around now I go into my annual online purdah for the season. No social media and that includes forums. So I'd like to say to everyone have a very merry and safe Christmas, and I look forward to joining you all again in the new year.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Dec 2014)

Yes I'm normally off the net for a couple of days, busy with the family.
All the best to my newbie friends.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## morrisman (24 Dec 2014)

Milage target for the year 4500 miles

Milage for the year 4500.81 miles


----------



## stevey (24 Dec 2014)

Here is wishing all on CC a happy xmas and new year. 

stevey


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Dec 2014)




----------



## Big_Dave (24 Dec 2014)

Wishing you all a very merry xmas


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2014)

Id like to wish everyone on the newbie thread a very merry Christmas and a happy new year. Thank you for your company this last year.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2014)

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas. As others have already said, it's been great following everyone's progress. Some of us have had ups and some downs, but even in the bad times the support has been great.

Here's to 2015 being all ups and no downs!


----------



## morrisman (24 Dec 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all us beginners

My other hobby


----------



## Stonechat (24 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas. As others have already said, it's been great following everyone's progress. Some of us have had ups and some downs, but even in the bad times the support has been great.
> 
> Here's to 2015 being all ups and no downs!


Yes compliments of the season
To all

I personally have a lot to contend with in the early part of the year, but will keep the cycling going especially trying to increase my hill climbing ability


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Dec 2014)

Good morning everybody and Merry Christmas.
It's been far too long since I've been on here, and I must try harder to (a) ride more, and, (b) keep in touch on here. 
Have a fab one, whatever your day involves. 
Sending you all many blessings and thanks for your support. PhoenixLincs will be back soon to catch up with you all.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Dec 2014)

See, shows how long since I posted. I forgot my emoticons don't show unless I use the official CC ones. Sorry guys, my post seemed far more festive from my end x


----------



## Steady (25 Dec 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone, I've been very quiet in the Winter months but kept an eye on this thread to check the progress of you Winter warriors who put me to shame!

Fitted SPD pedals this morning, oh my days! Has anybody got clipping in tips? Tension is already at the lowest!

I knew clipping out wouldn't phase me in the slightest, but clipping in is nothing short of a miracle! I had planned a short-ride this morning but by the time I'd fitted them and then took refuge inside whilst it rained, then scared myself half to death practicing just clipping out (and eventually in!) in the garden. 

Somehow I have fortunately I have more dexterity in my left foot than right, which is my bike standing foot, because I'm finding it takes several attempts to get my right foot in, before I can even think about pedaling off and getting the left in, which is okay since I won't unclip that foot much!

Stomping and crushing my foot down seems to be only technique at the moment. I wonder if it's anything to do with my cleats being used, bought my shoes second hand, 'barely used' was the description and they definitely look that way, not sure if it would make any difference fitting the cleats that came with the pedals.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Dec 2014)

Steady said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, I've been very quiet in the Winter months but kept an eye on this thread to check the progress of you Winter warriors who put me to shame!
> 
> Fitted SPD pedals this morning, oh my days! Has anybody got clipping in tips? Tension is already at the lowest!


Just practise.


----------



## Big_Dave (25 Dec 2014)

42.7 miles today been 11 days since I last went out and a brilliant ride out it was too, mostly sunny with a couple of showers thrown in.

Steady, you'll soon get the hang of it, after a while it will become second nature (I wont say how long)

Hope everyone's having a great xmas


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Dec 2014)

100m I think... that is metres  not miles but hey ho.... I am certainly going to be a newbie by the time I get back on a bike

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/post-3442311 walk report


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Dec 2014)

That were a tad cold, but brings up another target another I cant do not enough days left. so leaves two I think, both do able, though not sure about one of them, the other pretty easy on paper.


----------



## Big_Dave (26 Dec 2014)

We've got 3" of snow come down in the last few hours and still coming down in bucket loads


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Dec 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> We've got 3" of snow come down in the last few hours and still coming down in bucket loads


I rode through some of it, nearly -2C no wonder my hands were a bit numb. However


----------



## Big_Dave (26 Dec 2014)

you've beat your av speed @Nigelnaturist and got your 6000, well done mateyI'm on (a poor in comparison) 2286.7miles for the year, I'd say I'd loved every mile of it but there were a few not so feeling the love hill climbs


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Dec 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> We've got 3" of snow come down in the last few hours and still coming down in bucket loads


We would have 3 inches but it is melting at about 1/2 the rate it is coming down. It did however leave us with no electricity for around 4 hours due to fallen trees!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Dec 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> you've beat your av speed @Nigelnaturist and got your 6000, well done mateyI'm on (a poor in comparison) 2286.7miles for the year, I'd say I'd loved every mile of it but there were a few not so feeling the love hill climbs



Different type of terrain, not sure i would do 6,000 miles in parts of Derbyshire.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Dec 2014)

I am on 4471 miles for the year. Maybe a ride tomorrow weather and Mrs S depending.
There was an article online somewhere on how many miles to burn off a mince pie
Not sure I will do enough miles to burn off all I have eaten

No snow here


----------



## MattMM (27 Dec 2014)

So back after a few weeks out due to a root canal infection which spread into my lymphatic system...sorted last week finally after 3 courses of antibiotics and root canal surgery. Back home in the southside of Glasgow, and have winterised the Roubaix with some SKS longs, which work great. Managed a couple of light rides on my Fenwick flat loop, today's was great, not for speed or PRs, but for some great banter with roadies and clubs who were out and about. Had to stay off the cycle path and stick to roads owing to ice, but roads were fine, weather was fantastic, clear, cold, awesome. 

Nice to be back...and thanks to all the guys on Strava for kudos - means a lot particularly when you've been away for a while...cheers

http://www.strava.com/activities/233317753


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2014)

Wish this freezing weather would lift. At least minus 3 again so definitely no cycling. Maybe try a careful jog when I am walking the dog shortly but I don't think I'll even bother to record it as I think it will be a bit stop/start where it is slippy.


----------



## stevey (28 Dec 2014)

Same here Mo it's around-3 was going to ride but although the roads look ok it's the black ice you cannot see that worries me. 
So it will be a walk for me later


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2014)

stevey said:


> Same here Mo it's around-3 was going to ride but although the roads look ok it's the black ice you cannot see that worries me.
> So it will be a walk for me later


The white rhimey frost isn't so bad, but as you say the black shiny stuff is lethal. Walked the pooch and once I got to the trail I jogged or should I say slowly shuffled for a couple of miles. Shoes weren't really running shoes and had a padded jacket on so not really dressed for proper running. Still got mildly out of breath and quite warm though and that's all that's really required.


----------



## Big_Dave (28 Dec 2014)

Still snowed off here, it's been too cold for the snow to melt, might have to venture out on the mtb tomorrow and see how far I can get, bloomin' hard work cycling in the snow


----------



## stevey (28 Dec 2014)

A few of the local club went out and fell (Black ice) all ok though went for a 3 miles walk with the Mrs got back still felt antsy so went out straight away for a 3 mile run just finished a small turkey dinner.... And now rest. 
I'll see what the road are like in the morning as to whether I go out or not.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Dec 2014)

Very cold, did not get out until after 10.30
Was not able to find thickest cycling gloves, and at first hands were cold but warmed up. Did a few smaller hills as I did. not fancy the longer ride to bigger ones. Found the back of my head got very cold, need a warmer hat under the helmet. It looked glorious and sunny, but it was bitterly cold

31.49 miles at only 14.2 mph with 1168 feet climbed

http://www.strava.com/activities/233742215


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2014)

Colder than ever, plus I have a bit of a sore throat so just another day of walking I think.
Looking back to my rides last year, I think I risked cycling occasionally on really cold days but not risking it this year.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2014)

My god. It's hellish cold here, the coldest we have had so far this year. Stay safe folks. Its not worth going rrrr's over t*ts and doing yourselves an injury on your trusty steeds. Turbo for me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Colder than ever, plus I have a bit of a sore throat so just another day of walking I think.
> Looking back to my rides last year, I think I risked cycling occasionally on really cold days but not risking it this year.



Welcome to The Sore Throat Club!

Two in our house at the moment - Strepsil Central!

Much worse overnight.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Welcome to The Sore Throat Club!
> 
> Two in our house at the moment - Srepsil Central!
> 
> Much worse overnight.


Seems to be doing the rounds just now. My brother has had a cold so no doubt he passed his bugs to me when I saw him on Boxing Day.....nice of him. Lol.

Well, walk was very pleasant. It was that nice white crispy frost that you can actually get a grip on and the trail by the river is always fine too. Had a little gentle shuffle again for a couple of miles......would be exaggerating to call it a run! It is nice not be attached to a garmin for a change and I think I enjoy it more when I don't worry about how fast or slow I am.

Toast and banana for brekkie washed down by a mug of tea then better head round to the shops for bread and milk if nothing else.


----------



## huwsparky (29 Dec 2014)

Well guys/gals, fell off yesterday on ice pulling away from a junction. Knee hurts today (as it did yesterday) and the stitching on my 2 month old tights is slightly damaged. Ask yourself is it really worth it with weather like this.

To anyone interested

Check out my 47.6 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/233760703


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Well guys/gals, fell off yesterday on ice pulling away from a junction. Knee hurts today (as it did yesterday) and the stitching on my 2 month old tights is slightly damaged. Ask yourself is it really worth it with weather like this.
> 
> To anyone interested
> 
> Check out my 47.6 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/233760703




I hope you're OK.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2014)

@huwsparky I clicked like for your ride, not your off. I don't think anyone who is fortunate still not to have ever come off on ice, realises just how quickly it happens. You really don't have time to save yourself. Hope you're not too sore today.


----------



## stevey (29 Dec 2014)

As much as it's killing me not riding the bike i just ain't gonna risk it.
Stay safe @huwsparky


----------



## huwsparky (29 Dec 2014)

Thanks for your concern all! I'll be fine, very slow fall but never nice falling off.

Not badly hurt at all but I don't suppose I'll be back on the bike for a few days (which is probably for the best) with this weather.

@Mo1959 only got laughed at by the others anyway, no offence taken here. Nice bunch I ride with!! But your right, i was on the floor before I knew what had happened! 

Gritted roads were fine though but the bits in between not so!

Stay safe peeps!


----------



## Stonechat (29 Dec 2014)

Maybe next winter if we are more sorted I will consider a turbo


----------



## Stonechat (29 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @huwsparky I clicked like for your ride, not your off. I don't think anyone who is fortunate still not to have ever come off on ice, realises just how quickly it happens. You really don't have time to save yourself. Hope you're not too sore today.


I second that. I once came off when riding a moderately small motorbike
I was going round a roundabout, there was a small patch of black ice abour 2 ft 6 long and about 8 inches at the widest. That was all it took. Front wheel went away from under.


----------



## Leescfc79 (29 Dec 2014)

Complete lack of exercise for 2 weeks due to work/being away for Christmas so decided to pop out tonight and test out presents, had a GoPro Hero (to record MTB rides not road/close passes etc) and some new gloves so popped out for a couple of miles on the MTB, cars had frozen over so wasn't going to risk the roadie.

Not fast/long but first time out in a couple of weeks so progress as such!

http://www.strava.com/activities/234244553

Also just noticed Strava is saying I went out at midnight for 8 thousand hours.....interesting!


----------



## Stonechat (29 Dec 2014)

Cycling present for me was a workstand and it will be a while before I use it
1 It is so cold out
2 our garage is full of flattened empty boxes and rubbish to go to the tip and a few things to go to charity shops
Also got some books on cycling


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2014)

Well, woke up to an almost balmy three or four degrees above this morning. Got a bit of a head cold, but still managed a short tootle on the hybrid which I enjoyed. Ice still lurking at the edges, otherwise roads were pretty good. Dog walking time now.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Dec 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Ask yourself is it really worth it with weather like this.


No I agree it's a hard white out frost here in Evesham. Turbo time !


Hope you are feeling a bit better today.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Dec 2014)

Did my usual 30 min on the turbo. I can also confirm that a sweat soaked tiled floor is not conducive to a good grip with SPDs ..ouch. Kind of ironic that I stayed in to avoid the slippy ice.


----------



## stevey (30 Dec 2014)

The ice has finally melted so went out for a quick 10 Sooooo nice to get out in the fresh air 
http://www.strava.com/activities/234528521


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Dec 2014)

stevey said:


> The ice has finally melted so went out for a quick 10 Sooooo nice to get out in the fresh air
> http://www.strava.com/activities/234528521


lucky you , our main B roads still got thick snow/ice on them, bits of tarmac in places, not a gritter to be seen  in the surrounding villages in 4 days and has barley been above freezing, Weather has forecast 6c tomorrow and 11c on Thursday so should melt at last At least I've got the bikes fully stripped n cleaned/maintained


----------



## stevey (30 Dec 2014)

I hasten to add you'll be like a bullet from a gun once it thaws...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> lucky you , our main B roads still got thick snow/ice on them, bits of tarmac in places, not a gritter to be seen  in the surrounding villages in 4 days and has barley been above freezing, Weather has forecast 6c tomorrow and 11c on Thursday so should melt at last At least I've got the bikes fully stripped n cleaned/maintained



You need a hybrid and a set of ice tyres, been great riding the icy back streets around Leicester the last few days, very sunny and very quiet.


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Dec 2014)

Had a walk down our local "rail trail" with the dog earlier on, I could ride on that on the mtb tomorrow,as it's been compacted down with all the walkers now so at least I can get out on that for a ridewith the dog, walks don't do much for him, he's too damn fit for his own good.


----------



## RWright (31 Dec 2014)

I haven't been out riding much but still getting in a little walking/jogging. My brother and his family went out of the country for the holidays and I have spent some time helping my mother out. She is getting a little up there in age and doesn't drive anymore so I have been taking her food or to wherever she wants/needs to go. It is also going to be cool here for a little while and it's just quicker and warmer for now to walk instead of ride. I did not do nearly as much riding/running in 2014 as I had hoped so hopefully next year will be more. I hope everyone had a nice Christmas and has a very nice new year. 

I must have done something right in 2014, Strava made a movie about me !!!
http://2014story.strava.com/video/1397293


----------



## Stonechat (31 Dec 2014)

I am planning to start the New Year with a ride that morning
Since I am not going out today

December's totals
Mileage a meagre 168 miles
Feet climbed 5883
Ave speed 14.6
Low mileage due to moving back into our house/christmas/Mrs S having very bad back (more falls to me)
Slow speed was due maybe to cold and thicker clothing - hope I am not getting slower
Two fairly decent rides - best was doing the three hills without stopping (Newlands/Combe Lane/Crocknorth)

2014
4550 miles cycled (of which 4410 on the Felt)
156,260 feet climbed (of which 152,733 on the Felt)
Ave speed 14.6 mph
Got the Felt late January, only to be flooded out of our house 10th Feb (we did not return until 2nd Dec)
Cycling provided valuable escape for me from various pressures
In June did London to Brighton (and cycled to Clapham for the start)
In September did London to Windsor Sportive (Cycled to Richmond for the start and back from WIndsor at the end)
In Oct did the New Forest 100 Sportive for first ever century ride.
Also did some enjoyable rides in Cornwall and Sussex
During the year have (generally, apart from this month) got faster, and have got used to road bike and slightly lowered position)

Happy New YEar all and good riding


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2014)

Loaded with the cold but it is mild and breezy this morning so I think I will finish the year with a very gentle tootle. Don't want to push it when I am feeling a bit under the weather. That will get my total to just over 4900 miles for the year which I can't complain about with missing three months in the summer.

Doubt I will bother waiting up for the bells tonight so a Guid New Year to everyone when it comes. Here's to 2015 being a happy and healthy year for you all.


----------



## sutts (31 Dec 2014)

Well, I managed 8231 miles this year. I missed my target of 9000 miles because of a fall and a broken finger that needed fusion surgery. Not going out today, far too icy, far too much to lose if I fall on the mending finger!

I have set no targets for 2015! What that actually means is that I want that 9000 miles, but daren't admit it....


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2014)

sutts said:


> Well, I managed 8231 miles this year. I missed my target of 9000 miles because of a fall and a broken finger that needed fusion surgery. Not going out today, far too icy, far too much to lose if I fall on the mending finger!
> 
> I have set no targets for 2015! What that actually means is that I want that 9000 miles, but daren't admit it....


No targets for me, other than staying on the bike! 

I am feeling more relaxed about my cycling and jogging these days. I'm starting to realise that age is now working against me so no point in beating myself up comparing myself to those younger and fitter. Even with my running I was initially disappointed with my speed but I was late thirties when I last ran and not middle fifties like now so I should really stop comparing speeds and times and just enjoy getting out there.

Was a lovely morning for cycling. Reasonably mild and a bit of a breeze but the throat was getting a bit sore so called a halt just short of 17 miles. Just took the Charge Grater 1 hybrid again. Really loving that little bike. Anyone looking for a little run around that is cheap to maintain, I can't recommend it highly enough. There were a few shops selling off this years model for £300 for a while...........absolute snip.
You would think I worked for Charge the way I praise it up


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> No targets for me, other than staying on the bike!
> 
> I am feeling more relaxed about my cycling and jogging these days. I'm starting to realise that age is now working against me so no point in beating myself up comparing myself to those younger and fitter. Even with my running I was initially disappointed with my speed but I was late thirties when I last ran and not middle fifties like now so I should really stop comparing speeds and times and just enjoy getting out there.
> 
> ...



I gave up comparisons to other people yonks back Mo.

I still like to see my own little improvements or check that I am maintaining the status quo for as long as I can.

About 20 years back I went through a phase of not enjoying my climbing/hiking as I was in 'how fast can I do this route' mode. And then one day I realised I was no longer taking in the beautiful scenery so I stopped doing this. I still record mileage and times to reminisce about!

I do have a 'how's it going' route in the Lakes and every year or two I whizz up and down it to see how Father Time is affecting me - oddly not too much although I guess the bugger has some sort of exponential trick up his sleeve!

I'm 58 and my mountain buddy is 53 - and I must confess that apart from the likes of Fell Runners it is a very rare occasion for us to be overtaken by anyone and this makes us rather smug. Sort of contradicts my first para' but you know what I mean.

Hope 2015 is less considerably less Ovine for you! 

PS: your 'low' mileage is still stonking in my book.


----------



## morrisman (31 Dec 2014)

End of Year Bike Report:-
4538 miles ridden
142541 feet climbed
196 rides
311.2 hours in the saddle
14.58 mph average speed

 *Onwards and upwards!*


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> No targets for me, other than staying on the bike!


my only target will be to getting back on the bike. ANYTHING else next year will be a bonus and something to be happy about.


----------



## Justinslow (31 Dec 2014)

Went out today with a mate to our local forestry commission centre, "High Lodge" Thetford forest. Managed just over 31 miles round the trails, some of them pretty tricky.https://www.strava.com/activities/234962897
Was great fun though putting my old MTB through its paces, I've never ridden "proper" humps and bumps, it was a good work out, very hard on the posterior though and that's with standing a lot. The road bike was best left in the garage on days like this - icy and bright, much nicer through the woods on the MTB!


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Dec 2014)

*Year-to-Date 
Distance 1,584.0 mi 
Time 114h 31m 
Elev Gain 25,541 ft 
Rides 139 
*
Not as good as I had hoped but at least there is room for improvement for next year.

Happy New Year to all the newbie contributors.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2014)

Well my year finishes at:-

*Year-to-Date*
Distance 4,921.3 mi
Time 343h 29m
Elev Gain 174,816 ft
Rides 178 

Would love to have started 2015 with a ride but a) it's to be pouring most of the day and b) I have a stinker of a cold and feel really rough tonight. Thinking about heading off to bed soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2014)

I hope everyone has a great new year. My goal is to generally ride more, and walk more with other exercises thrown in for good measure. And of course I hope to have your company as well. Well done everyone. All your targets have been great.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well my year finishes at:-
> 
> *Year-to-Date*
> Distance 4,921.3 mi
> ...



Considering your accident Mo, that is still a bloody good year, add in all the running you have been doing and you will be well past 5,000 miles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2014)

My Second full year completed:

Strava stats:

Distance 19,529.6 miles
Time 1332hrs 21 minutes
Elevation 496,870 feet
Rides 653


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My Second full year completed:
> 
> Strava stats:
> 
> ...


Lightweight..........you might have made it 20,000 

Amazing stuff. I just feel sorry for the poor bikes.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2014)

@Supersuperleeds Just out of interest, what is the split of mileages between your bikes?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Supersuperleeds Just out of interest, what is the split of mileages between your bikes?



@Mo1959 

Rounded to the nearest 50 miles.

Allez 2,950
Felt 1,500
Sirrus 3,350
Tricross 11,700


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Mo1959
> 
> Rounded to the nearest 50 miles.
> 
> ...


You pleased with the Tricross then I take it? I have a bit of a hankering for a cyclocross bike. Bit of comfort on the ever worsening roads plus maybe some light trails, forestry tracks, etc would be possible too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> You pleased with the Tricross then I take it? I have a bit of a hankering for a cyclocross bike. Bit of comfort on the ever worsening roads plus maybe some light trails, forestry tracks, etc would be possible too.



Yes it is a great bike, has become my commuter bike, even got full mudguards in it! I did my first 200km on it not long after I got it, but I prefer the Allez for long rides


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> You pleased with the Tricross then I take it? I have a bit of a hankering for a cyclocross bike. Bit of comfort on the ever worsening roads plus maybe some light trails, forestry tracks, etc would be possible too.



I think CX's are great bikes Mo.

They are definitely more comfortable for me with the slightly longer wheelbase (vs road bike) and the fatter tyres. I also feel much more confident with the grip fatter rubber provides.

I'd stick my neck out and say that for many recreational riders a CX would be a better choice than a road bike.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think CX's are great bikes Mo.
> 
> They are definitely more comfortable for me with the slightly longer wheelbase (vs road bike) and the fatter tyres. I also feel much more confident with the grip fatter rubber provides.
> 
> I'd stick my neck out and say that for many recreational riders a CX would be a better choice than a road bike.


I quite like the boardman cx, seems good value even at list price (always on offer though)
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/boardman-cx-comp-bike-2014#tab2


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jan 2015)

Started off 2015 with a hard ride
Included 4 hills - Staple Lane, Shere Lane, Leith Hill and White Down.

All hard especially the gradients on the latter.

51.1 miles at a very slow 
13.1 mph , with 3317 feet climbed

I get slower it seems
Though pleased with the ride .

http://www.strava.com/activities/235247209


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Jan 2015)

Happy New Year everyone.

I have not been doing much riding recently, as a bug knocked me out for a while. I have been out for a ride today though, with hubby and youngest son. We went to a local rspb reserve with our cycling club. It was a very enjoyable ride, with a good mix of riders, from kids up to those in their 80s.

http://www.strava.com/activities/235245426


----------



## Eribiste (1 Jan 2015)

A good ride today, except for the wind! Did one of my courses, the Saintbury Saunter. That's another big hill done, on 34/26, sitting down and no stopping. A lot of stertorous heavy breathing mind you, and probably not a pretty sight for anyone coming the other way.
http://ridewithgps.com/segments/Saintbury-Hill


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Jan 2015)

Eribiste said:


> A good ride today, except for the wind! Did one of my courses, the Saintbury Saunter. That's another big hill done, on 34/26, sitting down and no stopping. A lot of stertorous heavy breathing mind you, and probably not a pretty sight for anyone coming the other way.
> http://ridewithgps.com/segments/Saintbury-Hill


Jealous.com

I will make it up in one go this year even if I have to fit a 36 tooth on the back! 

Only did thirty mins today on the turbo as we had guests


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2015)

*PROGRESS MADE!
*
At last - finally got out! Not been out for 7 weeks-ish due to thumb injury/crap weather/poorly-ness

Weather OK. Dodgy thumb OK. Man Flu finally gone apart from snotty nose (gloves came in handy).

*Ride:*

16.11 miles / 11.9mph / 1532' ascent

*Weather:*

23mph from the West according to the weather service although I can vouch that it also came from the North too!

*How did it go?:*

OK. Legs a bit leaden hence low av'speed - did 13.6mph last time on this route. Lungs great. Head Great. Bum great. Shoulders/wrists/back - achey (v.mild).

*Anything else?:*

New 12-30 (from 12-28) is super-duper thing on the hills esp' the two swine-ish ones on this route.

Bike filthy due to mud on lanes and one section of lane that had turned into a river since I last went on this route.

*How I feel?:*

Great and glad that my 2015 cycling is underway.

***

Have a safe 2015 everyone.


----------



## morrisman (2 Jan 2015)

Longest ride for a while. Seems that if you go out v early in the year even fat old blokes can get KOMs 

http://www.strava.com/activities/235632446


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *PROGRESS MADE!
> *
> At last - finally got out! Not been out for 7 weeks-ish due to thumb injury/crap weather/poorly-ness
> 
> ...


Good climbing


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jan 2015)

morrisman said:


> Longest ride for a while. Seems that if you go out v early in the year even fat old blokes can get KOMs
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/235632446


Strava have brought out year KOMs as well as proper KOMs


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2015)

Well done on all the progress folks. 

Just doggy walking here, and a second run in with a chap with two aggressive huskies who seems to find it amusing to let their lead out and have a go at other dogs. He is extremely aggressive himself but he got as good as he gave. I've discovered a couple of other people who have also had bother with him, also female, wonder if he just allows them to harrass female owners? We left on speaking terms, just, but I have warned him that I don't want them approaching my dog again.

The lurgy is disappearing but the frosty weather is due back in the morning so probably no cycling yet. May try a little jog when I get on the trail in the morning.


----------



## morrisman (2 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Strava have brought out year KOMs as well as proper KOMs


I think you will find that Year KOMs are proper KOMs


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jan 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done on all the progress folks.
> 
> Just doggy walking here, and a second run in with a chap with two aggressive huskies who seems to find it amusing to let their lead out and have a go at other dogs. He is extremely aggressive himself but he got as good as he gave. I've discovered a couple of other people who have also had bother with him, also female, wonder if he just allows them to harrass female owners? We left on speaking terms, just, but I have warned him that I don't want them approaching my dog again.
> 
> The lurgy is disappearing but the frosty weather is due back in the morning so probably no cycling yet. May try a little jog when I get on the trail in the morning.


I have had to have similar words with a guy who walks a pack of dogs across my landlady's land on a permissive path, not a public right of way. Only one of the dogs is anissue but it's the pack leader (new dog to the pack) and it went for Dusty, the Irish wolf hound sensing the dog is disabled (had an embulism on the spine as a pup). Things are better but it seems that everyone around has the same issues with this guy. I physically told him I wanted him to keep that one dog on a lead whilst on my landlady's land. The guy has actually listened and has since seen that I only need to gold Dusty's collar lightly and there is no issue with dusty only his pack. I think he is getting the message slowly but it is taking time. I've been at it 6 months so far. Keep at it and don't lose your temper. Also a squirty water bottle of the cycling type is really useful! Mind you so are the crutches now 

Best wishes and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jan 2015)

Interminable drizzle is back.

That could be an oxymoron but you know what I mean.

No cycling for me.

This plus no football of interest for me today = Kindle time.

Have a spiffing day everyone.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Jan 2015)

Hi everyone and happy new year!! 

The Christmas period was a washout (or should that be ice-out) for me bike-wise. Snow on the 26th followed by several days of calm but freezing conditions meant the hog stayed in the garage. Bottom line was I closed out 2014 on 21st December! On the upside we did have some nice walks to keep us ruddy of cheek and hale of heart.

Anyway, enough of looking backwards. If we were meant to look back we'd have necks like an owl, right? Here's to 2015, to enjoying our riding and to keeping it rubber-side down. Tally ho, peeps!


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jan 2015)

Intentions of an early start have evaporated
It is a hard frost and foggy out
Will take doggy out in half an hour and see what it's like then


----------



## monkeylc (4 Jan 2015)

It was so cold this morning coming back from doing a night shift that my hair had ice forming in it


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2015)

Freezing overnight here too but it is starting to lift now. Just tried a gentle jog to see how I felt after being almost over my cold. Felt fine so, if tomorrow looks milder as forecasted, might get a wee run on the bike.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Jan 2015)

monkeylc said:


> It was so cold this morning coming back from doing a night shift that my hair had ice forming in it


I remember one fantastic climb (mountaineering climb) back when I was at uni. Everything was covered in an extensive and very brittle layer of hoar frost many inches thick. The place looked amazing, but it was lethal to touch. Unfortuantly, a small piece of my hair was sticking out from underneath my hat. I had long since learnt to keep the hair covered in these conditions rather than leaving it exposed but a small length at the front has escaped. It was exceptionally cold out and one of my climbing partners wondered if it would snap off... 

Sadly we found out... 
luckily I can nowabout it!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jan 2015)

Freezing start - still a bit white.

Will prob' walk around the village soon to see if the roads are ok for a ride.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Cope (4 Jan 2015)

I guess having had a good few years off (partly injury, partly life circumstances) I now (re)qualify as a beginner. I'm painfully slow, but I've had two rides in the last week, and loved both. The road bike is at the LBS for a quote to get it cleaned up to its former glory, so I'm riding my fixed wheel machine at present. Nice way to get back into it! I'm in the market for a new bike too (see other threads), as I have a small 'golden hello' for my new job which I start tomorrow.

Too rainy and busy to ride yesterday, but I'll definitely have a go today. My first recorded ride here:

http://www.strava.com/activities/235711421


----------



## stevey (4 Jan 2015)

Frosty here as well this morning so had a walk instead 
http://app.strava.com/activities/236505894


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2015)

stevey said:


> Frosty here as well this morning so had a walk instead
> http://app.strava.com/activities/236505894


There's an organised group ride going out from the new bike shop in the next town. They weren't setting out till 11am so hope it's ok for them. Still very cold.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2015)

monkeylc said:


> It was so cold this morning coming back from doing a night shift that my hair had ice forming in it



I was icing over this morning and I didn't leave the house until 08:30, much kudos to you for riding early doors


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jan 2015)

Cope said:


> I guess having had a good few years off (partly injury, partly life circumstances) I now (re)qualify as a beginner. I'm painfully slow, but I've had two rides in the last week, and loved both. The road bike is at the LBS for a quote to get it cleaned up to its former glory, so I'm riding my fixed wheel machine at present. Nice way to get back into it! I'm in the market for a new bike too (see other threads), as I have a small 'golden hello' for my new job which I start tomorrow.
> 
> Too rainy and busy to ride yesterday, but I'll definitely have a go today. My first recorded ride here:
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/235711421



Keep at it!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jan 2015)

Second ride of the year - think I overdid the climbing on my first ride post lay-off day before yesterday; was just trying my new cassette out on the hills!

Legs felt 'dead' - 8lbs of Xmas lard not helping either!

So a 'shorty' today; 10.48 miles @ 13.24 mph with 735' climbing.

I am amazed at how much of a workout your body gets even over a short distance after being off the bike for a while (7 weeks). I feel 'worked out' all over.

Nice ride, blooming cold on cheeks and ear-tips plus lots of slithery mud patches on the roads by the farms. Lots of cylists out today.

Stay safe all.


----------



## Leescfc79 (4 Jan 2015)

Planned a ride this morning, was aiming for 20 road miles but was taking mtb as it forecast temps at 1 degree and feel safer on nobbles. Woke up to thick freezing fog so decided turbo was safer, need a ride soon as its been nearly 3 weeks since a decent one.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jan 2015)

Finally got out after lunch for delayed and reduced ride

Even then planned 33 miles but missed a turn, so it was about 29
Included a couple of good moderate hills
Still v cold and speed still slow

29.26 miles at 14.2 mph on garmin, 1152 feet climbed

http://www.strava.com/activities/236638103

At least I got out


----------



## stevey (4 Jan 2015)

Mrs wanted to get out the house so just got back from this
http://app.strava.com/activities/236648894
Blimey my hands were froze
Freezing fog is beginning to fall on this part of the Midlands, Just waiting for lamb dinner to cook now .... Mmmm


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jan 2015)

@Cope 

@Leescfc79 no amount of tread will stop you slipping on ice, it will help with snow though.


----------



## Big_Dave (4 Jan 2015)

Had my first ride out of the year on Friday, wind was more than a bit rough and did 52.7miles including the infamous Beeley moor climb, still small patches of snow on the tops of Beeley Moor, it was my second ride in 20 days what with man flu and then snow, so thought I'd chuck myself in at the deep end and burn off some over stocked energy (although didn't put any lard on over xmas but I have plenty in reserves lol) bit of a tough ride but thoroughly enjoyed it.

Today's 39.4 mile ride was cold but sunny, barely hit the + figures all day, in the shade it was -1.5c, even the main A6 Derby to Matlock Rd had Ice on it all day, had a Diabetic moment after 15 miles and my blood sugars level dropped thru the floor and couldn't turn the pedals so had to have an emergency mars and wispa bars, was ok after that, and managed to get to a service station for some 'proper' grub and a large bottle of lucazade sport. Lesson learned, cheese on toast is not cycling breakfast fodder. Other than that it was a cracking ride, had hoped to get another 50 today but the roads were badly freezing over so had to cut the ride a bit short for safety.

Total for year so far 92.1 miles lol

Edit: Lots of cyclists out today most i've seen since summer


----------



## Justinslow (4 Jan 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> Had my first ride out of the year on Friday, wind was more than a bit rough and did 52.7miles including the infamous Beeley moor climb, still small patches of snow on the tops of Beeley Moor, it was my second ride in 20 days what with man flu and then snow, so thought I'd chuck myself in at the deep end and burn off some over stocked energy (although didn't put any lard on over xmas but I have plenty in reserves lol) bit of a tough ride but thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> Today's 39.4 mile ride was cold but sunny, barely hit the + figures all day, in the shade it was -1.5c, even the main A6 Derby to Matlock Rd had Ice on it all day, had a Diabetic moment after 15 miles and my blood sugars level dropped thru the floor and couldn't turn the pedals so had to have an emergency mars and wispa bars, was ok after that, and managed to get to a service station for some 'proper' grub and a large bottle of lucazade sport. Lesson learned, cheese on toast is not cycling breakfast fodder. Other than that it was a cracking ride, had hoped to get another 50 today but the roads were badly freezing over so had to cut the ride a bit short for safety.
> 
> ...



Blimey, lots of rides and miles! If I haven't ridden in a while it hurts a lot when I do a "biggie", did you suffer at all? Signed up for a 60 mile sportive for April so that's something for me to aim at, I've ridden a 60+ and a 70+ and a 104 mile sportive so should be ok, just got to make sure I keep getting out every now and then to keep "on it" this cold snap doesn't give me much enthusiasm though! Had the old MTB out the other day and loved that so going to get it serviced as it hasn't been done since I bought it some 15 years ago! It was never a top MTB but I think it's worth spending up to £100 if need be, rather than buying a new one which I wouldn't really do justice to (and would cost a whole load more than £100). There's a local LBS started up near me mainly specialising in custom bike building but is offering free labour on workshop stuff for January just to get the word out- rocketboycycles.co.uk so will give them a go!


----------



## Big_Dave (4 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Blimey, lots of rides and miles! If I haven't ridden in a while it hurts a lot when I do a "biggie", did you suffer at all? Signed up for a 60 mile sportive for April so that's something for me to aim at, I've ridden a 60+ and a 70+ and a 104 mile sportive so should be ok, just got to make sure I keep getting out every now and then to keep "on it" this cold snap doesn't give me much enthusiasm though! Had the old MTB out the other day and loved that so going to get it serviced as it hasn't been done since I bought it some 15 years ago! It was never a top MTB but I think it's worth spending up to £100 if need be, rather than buying a new one which I wouldn't really do justice to (and would cost a whole load more than £100). There's a local LBS started up near me mainly specialising in custom bike building but is offering free labour on workshop stuff for January just to get the word out- rocketboycycles.co.uk so will give them a go!



To be Honest I used to suffer but not so often these days, although now I work on just getting out and enjoying the ride, nice and steady, my average speed is a few mph slower but I feel all the better for it, and I've also geared the bike down which has also made a vast difference too, that works for me.


----------



## Leescfc79 (4 Jan 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Leescfc79 no amount of tread will stop you slipping on ice, it will help with snow though.



To be honest it just makes me feel safer!


----------



## Justinslow (4 Jan 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> To be Honest I used to suffer but not so often these days, although now I work on just getting out and enjoying the ride, nice and steady, my average speed is a few mph slower but I feel all the better for it, and I've also geared the bike down which has also made a vast difference too, that works for me.


I think because I only really started in August I'm still in the "strava" must go faster thing, trying to set respectable times, pr's etc etc, it really bugs me, I don't want to ride like that but every time I go out that's how it ends up! Riding like that really isn't very good for my body particularly when I haven't ridden in a while, I'll get it out of my system soon I'm sure.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> I think because I only really started in August I'm still *in the "strava" must go faster thing*, trying to set respectable times, pr's etc etc, it really bugs me, I don't want to ride like that but every time I go out that's how it ends up! Riding like that really isn't very good for my body particularly when I haven't ridden in a while, I'll get it out of my system soon I'm sure.


Not sure it ever goes, but strava might, I keep very detailed records of my rides, I am more bothered about overall average speed, though not worried about it any more, for some reason the 383 miles I did last month were down at 14.66mph cadence was down, todays ride even with the icy conditions, was just over 15mph though one road i refused to go down and went a different way, and the ride on paper was more difficult than my average for Dec (though not very difficult compared with what @Big_Dave would have to do in the same distance) even climbing quicker though its only been one day.

Forecast for 2015 projected mileage 3842 miles with a projection of riding 120 days.


----------



## monkeylc (4 Jan 2015)

Alot of my PR's have come from just not bothering and just riding. It's not until later you realise you've beat it.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jan 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not sure it ever goes, but strava might, I keep very detailed records of my rides, I am more bothered about overall average speed, though not worried about it any more, for some reason the 383 miles I did last month were down at 14.66mph cadence was down, todays ride even with the icy conditions, was just over 15mph though one road i refused to go down and went a different way, and the ride on paper was more difficult than my average for Dec (though not very difficult compared with what @Big_Dave would have to do in the same distance) even climbing quicker though its only been one day.
> 
> Forecast for 2015 projected mileage 3842 miles with a projection of riding 120 days.


I have been trying hard not to have goals or targets

As I did 4500 or so last year, I should be able to comfortably do 5000 or more, but more climbing is a primary aim
Dependent on the weather I may be able to do the Strava climbing challenge - doesn't really matter if I don't, but with two proper rides and a couple of short hops have done 1378 metres already this year and the challenge is 6142 metres (20,150 feet)
I need the weather because I don't like to do the likes of my New Years Day ride (52 miles and 3300 feet of climbing) in weather like yesterday's


----------



## Big_Dave (5 Jan 2015)

monkeylc said:


> Alot of my PR's have come from just not bothering and just riding. It's not until later you realise you've beat it.


This is very true, We go out on our rides, usually no set route, no set mileage, and definitely no times to get anywhere, we just ride, sometimes it's 20 miles 30,40 or 50 miles, we do what we feel like doing at a speed we are comfortable with although I do set the pace being the slowest, some days the PB's come thick and fast, other days nothing, don't really care.

I have messed around with several gear ratio combinations, I have a very wide 3x10 range of gears for the terrain I ride (peak district) and with a big thanks to @Nigelnaturist who pointed me in the right direction to purchase 26t and 28t inner chainrings I now have my "perfect" gearing to what suits my riding, Also took Nigel's lead in running a 24t front capacity with 26/39/50 and run 11-32 cassette and yes it does work perfectly with no issues at all, I run a wider spec 68x118mm square taper bottom bracket this gives me the clearance on the chainrings and a lot straighter chain line on the lower end of the cassette and 105 dérailleurs.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Jan 2015)

Finally got out for a short loop.

http://app.strava.com/activities/237018092

Time to burn that 7lb Christmas fat off.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jan 2015)

Drizzle, drizzle & more drizzle today.

No progress.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2015)

It's all gone a bit quiet in here. I think we must all have the January blues.

Damp and chilly breeze here this morning but better have a wee tootle as it is to get a bit wild tomorrow with heavy rain and strong wind.

Just taking the hybrid again and picking up the road bike later. I had to take it over to the bike shop to get the headset bearings replaced as they were nearly seized. Really wanted to get a decent service done too but too cash strapped this month.


----------



## Justinslow (6 Jan 2015)

Back to work for me, so riding probably limited to fine weekends! Did fit some mudguards yesterday to my roadie though.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jan 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> It's all gone a bit quiet in here. I think we must all have the January blues.
> 
> Damp and chilly breeze here this morning but better have a wee tootle as it is to get a bit wild tomorrow with heavy rain and strong wind.
> 
> Just taking the hybrid again and picking up the road bike later. I had to take it over to the bike shop to get the headset bearings replaced as they were nearly seized. Really wanted to get a decent service done too but too cash strapped this month.


Yes , possibly
Have not weighed my self since Xmas!
I am hoping for a ride tomorrow, Friday and Sunday, my 'normal' routine 
It's all weather dependant

I bought a book with a birthday book token call the Monuments, about all the big one day races.
Some of the exploits of riders in the old days are quite unbelievable


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Have not weighed my self since Xmas!


Lol. Be a few folk afraid to weigh themselves! I didn't overindulge too much but have never really lost the bit I put on when I was laid up. Trying to drop it again now. Didn't eat much yesterday and been riding or jogging first thing with just a coffee before I go so hopefully may drop a little if I keep at it. Makes the riding feel a bit tougher when you haven't eaten much though.


----------



## Leescfc79 (6 Jan 2015)

I've been slowly putting on weight for the last 18 months and keep pretending to do something about it but Christmas alone I gained 6lbs! I started the 5:2 diet yesterday and also been on the turbo the last 3 days, only 30 minutes each time but its a start, weather looks poor this week so will probably just be turbo rides for a little while yet.


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Jan 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> I've been slowly putting on weight for the last 18 months and keep pretending to do something about it but Christmas alone I gained 6lbs! I started the 5:2 diet yesterday and also been on the turbo the last 3 days, only 30 minutes each time but its a start, weather looks poor this week so will probably just be turbo rides for a little while yet.


30 mins is about all I can stand on the turbo.

Good luck with the weight loss, I gained 7Lb this Christmas, eek!


----------



## morrisman (6 Jan 2015)

BrianEvesham said:


> 30 mins is about all I can stand on the turbo.
> 
> Good luck with the weight loss, I gained 7Lb this Christmas, eek!


Bought a turbo yesterday, did an hour last night in Zone 2 heart rate whilst listening to podcasts. Boring but warmer than riding on the road


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jan 2015)

@Mo1959 just not getting out nothing to do with weather or blues as the days are now lengthening , light is bright enough, not keen on setting out on a ride in the dark unless it has a pupose, but many an afternoon come back from my friends in the dark and that can be upto 20 miles, even though he only lives just over 3 miles away at the shortest.
Weight doesn't bother me, but I am 6ft and currently in 32" jeans.


----------



## Newbie1987 (6 Jan 2015)

Hi folks, 

New to the forum and to the world of cycling in general. 

Interested in getting your thoughts on where I am so far and how my progress is going, it's hard to gauge but I've been a bit disheartened by folk gliding past me on the cycle path. 

I usually lift weights so I'm fairly heavy at around 15 and a bit stone (6'3) but looking to lose a bit and get into the cycling more, it's been very enjoyable so far.

I'd appreciate if you could check out my Strava and tell me if I need to buck up my ideas or if it's not bad for a total beginner etc. I'm in Scotland so the weather has been horrendous (obviously!) and I've been using the same cycle path for about a month.

http://www.strava.com/dashboard?feed_type=my_activity

Hopefully that works?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jan 2015)

Newbie1987 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> New to the forum and to the world of cycling in general.
> 
> ...


Hi and 

I can't check out your Strava activities right now (I'm at work and the IT girls block Strava, which I'm sure is an infringement of some human right or other) but I will say, as a relative newbie myself, there will always be people you pass and there will always be people who pass you. You've made a start, and that's ace. If weight loss is your goal then, in my experience, cycling frequently does the job. I didn't stray from my local cycle route for quite a while when I started, but I did try to go out frequently, and my weight went down and stayed down. Should you be bitten hard by the cycling bug you'll soon realise you want to further your horizons with longer or hillier rides, involving venturing out on the roads for a bit. However (and this is the important bit) if you realise your goal by sticking to cycle routes and you're enjoying it then there's no need to tinker with the formula. See how it goes. Have fun.


----------



## welshwheels (6 Jan 2015)

On November the 29th 2014 I I struggled around a15 mile ride today I did my first 50 miler and managed it in under 4 hours with 1200ft of climbing


----------



## monkeylc (6 Jan 2015)

Newbie1987 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> New to the forum and to the world of cycling in general.
> 
> ...



Just do what you can mate and you'll just improve in your own time. 
You'll always have people shooting past you, I personally love the ones that fly past me and then a few hundred yards up the street they're absolutely fooked
It is disheartening though sometimes, just before Xmas I was powering along thinking to myself "my fitness has improved no end and I'm flying along" at the exact same time someone ripped past me and just kept going at the same pace! End of the day though he's probably years ahead of me. 
Keep on pedaling at 'your' own pace mate.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> not keen on setting out on a ride in the dark unless it has a pupose,


I know what you mean. Failed to see a pothole this morning even with my lights and nearly broke my wrists with the jolt it gave. Lol.

It's a nice feeling knowing that the days are stretching slightly now. 

Popped over to the bike shop and picked up my Forme after having its headset bearings replaced and splashed out on some new bar tape. Got a bit of a shock when he said how much it was. £28 for bar tape! Lizardskin, and in black instead of white, and have to admit, it does feel nice. No more spending on bikes for the moment though as I have my car insurance to pay soon.


----------



## stevey (6 Jan 2015)

@Newbie1987 there will always be people quicker/faster/fitter than you all I can add is cycle when you can fitness will come work up to distances at your pace if you wanna lose weight keep an eye on what you eat but don't be to strict and above all enjoy it 
And welcome


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2015)

Newbie1987 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> New to the forum and to the world of cycling in general.
> 
> ...



Welcome! Don't stop posting on this thread please - just keep at it with the bike and keep us up to speed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2015)

welshwheels said:


> On November the 29th 2014 I I struggled around a15 mile ride today I did my first 50 miler and managed it in under 4 hours with 1200ft of climbing



@welshwheels 

And a very well done to you - nice one!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I know what you mean. Failed to see a pothole this morning even with my lights and nearly broke my wrists with the jolt it gave. Lol.
> 
> *It's a nice feeling knowing that the days are stretching slightly now.*
> 
> Popped over to the bike shop and picked up my Forme after having its headset bearings replaced and splashed out on some new bar tape. Got a bit of a shock when he said how much it was. £28 for bar tape! Lizardskin, and in black instead of white, and have to admit, it does feel nice. No more spending on bikes for the moment though as I have my car insurance to pay soon.



Lovely isn't it!


----------



## welshwheels (6 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @welshwheels
> 
> And a very well done to you - nice one!


 I used to ride audax and TTs back in early 2000's then life got in the way I flirted with cycling in 2011 managed a 100k audax then my daughter popped along in 2012 and now life is starting to get a bit easier I've changed jobs to get a bit more free time and I've promised my self not to let myself get back in the same condition I was in November I ve entered a 100k audax on first of February and I'm hoping to do a 200k as well


----------



## Newbie1987 (6 Jan 2015)

Cheers for the welcome, folks!

I'm with the guy above - can't wait for the lighter nights and some decent weather!


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jan 2015)

BrianEvesham said:


> 30 mins is about all I can stand on the turbo.
> 
> Good luck with the weight loss, I gained 7Lb this Christmas, eek!


Just weighed myself for the first time since before we moved back (end of Nov)

I am down 2.5 pounds!
Don't feel as though I have and I have eaten too much!


----------



## arch684 (6 Jan 2015)

20 mile yesterday 25 today but the turbo is set up for tomorrow.Heavy rain and strong wind


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jan 2015)

Newbie1987 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> New to the forum and to the world of cycling in general.
> 
> ...


 as has been said, just keep at it, people still pass me, but that's the bikes fault not mine.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jan 2015)

Newbie1987 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> New to the forum and to the world of cycling in general.
> 
> ...


Think your link just brings up each person's own activities
Post the link of one ride and we can tell

Anyway any ride is better than no ride so you're already doing something right


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jan 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> It's all gone a bit quiet in here. I think we must all have the January blues.
> 
> Damp and chilly breeze here this morning but better have a wee tootle as it is to get a bit wild tomorrow with heavy rain and strong wind.
> 
> Just taking the hybrid again and picking up the road bike later. I had to take it over to the bike shop to get the headset bearings replaced as they were nearly seized. Really wanted to get a decent service done too but too cash strapped this month.



Some of us are busy with riding  and work


----------



## Newbie1987 (6 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Think your link just brings up each person's own activities
> Post the link of one ride and we can tell
> 
> Anyway any ride is better than no ride so you're already doing something right



Ah, thought that might be the case.

Today for example - 14.4km in 35 min exactly.
Av speed - 24.7km/h
Max Speed - 41.4km/h
59m elevation
pouring rain and wind!

Just looking for some sort of indicator as to where I am.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2015)

Newbie1987 said:


> Ah, thought that might be the case.
> 
> Today for example - 14.4km in 35 min exactly.
> Av speed - 24.7km/h
> ...



As long as you enjoyed yourself then you are in the right place.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jan 2015)

Newbie1987 said:


> Ah, thought that might be the case.
> 
> Today for example - 14.4km in 35 min exactly.
> Av speed - 24.7km/h
> ...


Well you're doing a reasonable speed on a short flatish course
Kudos for getting out in adverse weather
Keep doing mileage and stamina a speed will build


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jan 2015)

@Newbie1987 ^^^^ what he says and what @SpokeyDokey says, I always find the rides in more extreme conditions (hurricanes and ice excepted) to be more rewarding than those with more clement weather, thats not to say i dislike the more sunny calm days.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jan 2015)

Usual Weds trip to Chertsey
A bit short of time so added some hill reps

Managed to lose about 3.8 miles off return, when I was doing about 18 mph with a bit of tailwind

Total including the missing part about
16.7 mi @ 14.5 mph
1027 feet climbed

The recorded part of the ride is here


----------



## Osprey (7 Jan 2015)

welshwheels said:


> On November the 29th 2014 I I struggled around a15 mile ride today I did my first 50 miler and managed it in under 4 hours with 1200ft of climbing



Impressive loop you cycled there. How busy are the roads from Carmarthen? I,m regular on the kidwelly ferry side route but never Carmarthen back. I might try that from here for my January metric century ride.


----------



## welshwheels (7 Jan 2015)

There ok mostly all been down graded to 40 mph I used to commute to Carmarthen when I lived in kidwelly I didn't fancy the lane between ferryside and kidwelly past the holiday camp if I can avoid getting covered in cow shoot I will


----------



## Leescfc79 (7 Jan 2015)

20mph winds and freezing cold so thought it would be perfect for my first ride of 2015.

http://app.strava.com/activities/238052342


----------



## Big_Dave (8 Jan 2015)

Not a bad start to the year (for me) having done 116 miles so far, (edit was out again tonight for a ride, now at 140miles). My target for this month is to do at least 254.8 miles (Based on 3000 miles for year divided by 365 x 31, February will have a target of at least 230.14 miles 300/365x28) I thought it would be better to vary the monthly targets slightly for some unknown reason .


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2015)

No cycling today but I did fit a new chain and cassette ready for the next ride...........which may not be for a few days if the predicted stormy weather arrives. Hopefully it may not be as bad down this way as further north.


----------



## welshwheels (8 Jan 2015)

Yes I did this ride again


welshwheels said:


> On November the 29th 2014 I I struggled around a15 mile ride today I did my first 50 miler and managed it in under 4 hours with 1200ft of climbing






. So that's 2 50 milers this week


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jan 2015)

Did box hill twice
Failed to follow planned route twice, so not quite as much climbing as I had planned
https://www.strava.com/activities/238768194
Very windy , was struggling to make 12 mph in the last few miles

52.19 miles 13.2 mph
2516 feet climbed


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jan 2015)

As of today my (t)rusty steed lives in the conservatory. This move barely raised an eyebrow on Mrs. Berk. I fear I'll pay for it in other ways...


----------



## Big_Dave (9 Jan 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> As of today my (t)rusty steed lives in the conservatory. This move barely raised an eyebrow on Mrs. Berk. I fear I'll pay for it in other ways...


My bikes have lived in the house for the past 15yrs, and I can honestly say after all this time, the mrs will never get used to the idea but she does put up with it bless her


----------



## Justinslow (9 Jan 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/238821387
This afternoons/ tonight's ride, 41 miles, the first 20 rapid, the 20 home into a headwind less so. 
Had my first clipless crash aswell when I dropped my bottle in a rather exhausted state in the dark, my first reaction was to stop Suddenly forgetting I was clipped in to retrieve the bottle, cue slow speed tumble to the right towards the middle of the road! Luckily nothing behind me, although someone coming the other way slowed down and must have wondered what the hell was going on seeing me sprawling on my side trying to protect my bike! Luckily no harm done to me or the bike, did shake me up a bit though. It does show up the perils of riding exhausted, in the dark, clipped in, in a strong headwind, lesson learned -be more careful. The wind nearly took me into the ditch several times aswell.
Anyway I made it home completely shattered, shaking and a little bit dizzy with my legs spent, so had a cup of tea with two spoons of sugar and a slice of home made fruit cake and a hot bath!
I must admit with about 10 miles still to go in the dark against the headwind I did swear rather loudly........lots, and say to myself what the bloody hell am I doing! Now looking back there is a feeling of achievement which I get on all my rides afterwards and sometimes during, which I guess is why I do it. That damn headwind though, just about did me in.
As an aside, I've just fitted crud road racer 2's and was well pleased with them, worked really well with a lot of water on the roads in places. As I've only got the one roadie, I couldn't put up with all the mess without guards (or waiting for dry roads).


----------



## Eribiste (10 Jan 2015)

I do find a stiff headwind to be somewhat wearing. With a hill, eventually one reaches the top, rewarded by the view, the achievement and the downhill rush back down again, but the wind just seems relentless to me. Like Justinslow, my steed has Crud rr2's fitted to protect me, and other riders when I'm doing audax' or sportives. They do their job well.


----------



## Big_Dave (10 Jan 2015)

I used to hate going out in wind for years mtb'ing, bearing in mind I have the surface area and aerodynamics of a double decker bus, although since taking up road cycling I have become a bit more tolerant of it, stick the bike in a low gear, spin and plod along, personally speaking you are better off dropping the speed and taking your time it requires a lot less effort, the actual affective loss of my average speed is around 10% in a headwind but in speed terms is only about 1mph to 1.2mph. but trying to improve your average speed by 1mph takes a lot of bloomin' effort. Ride safe folks


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jan 2015)

I think the loss of speed in a headwind depends on the wind speed
Yesterday was doing 12-13 mph on a flat road when I should have been doing 16-18 mph


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jan 2015)

One of my segments yesterday coming home - my best is 18 mph average over 8.1 miles, yesterday it was 13.3 mph, pretty much exactly what you said Stonechat!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jan 2015)

@Stonechat as @Big_Dave says the required effort to maintain a higher speed is not worth the effort, I used to hate the wind when I started, but learnt as Dave says just to drop a couple of gears and find the right one you can spin at, the resultant loss of speed is not really important.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jan 2015)

Stared hissing down at noon on Friday and has not yet relented. Really high winds rolling in off the mountains too.

Had sleet/light snow yesterday & sleet/hail early this morning.

Had 2 nice rides planned this weekend but both now consigned to the scrap heap of what might have been.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2015)

Getting fed up now myself @SpokeyDokey We seem to be going between very wet and windy and very cold and icy, neither of which fills me with enthusiasm to do much apart from some walking. Almost decided to forget about January I think!


----------



## arch684 (11 Jan 2015)

Snow this morning then sleet now rain and wind.guess its the turbo today


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jan 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Getting fed up now myself @SpokeyDokey We seem to be going between very wet and windy and very cold and icy, neither of which fills me with enthusiasm to do much apart from some walking. Almost decided to forget about January I think!



Has been a wet few months here Mo - December was awful and January is much the same - like you, it is either very cold or lashing it down.


----------



## Big_Dave (11 Jan 2015)

Mainly sunny here today now although did rain early first thing this morning, cold strong winds tho


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jan 2015)

Continued with my hill thing today
Did following local hills each twice:-
Prune Hill
Title Hill/Middle Hill
Egham Hill/Middle Hill
Priest Hill
Crimp Hill
Must be nuts!

40.22 miles @ 13.1 mph
2497 feet climbed
Can't imagine doing more locally

https://www.strava.com/activities/239638731

Edit Strava climbing challenge now over 50%
Another hard ride windy strong again


----------



## Eribiste (11 Jan 2015)

Another tootle around the 'Bredon Hillbilly' today to check that the wheels still go round. Cold, and a bit breezy but good to be out.

https://www.strava.com/activities/239661258


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jan 2015)

Just to summarise
Over 6000 feet of climbing done this week
None of the hills today absolute killers though they have there shorter steep bit. Seemed to cope with it well

Was strange to spend so much of a ride going (slowly) uphill


----------



## stevey (12 Jan 2015)

Me and the Mrs went out yesterday on the way back she started complaining of outer right knee pain to the point of 1 mile from home she was on the verge of tears .
So eventually got back and booked and immediately got her booked for a local bike fit. Its the first time she has any knee trouble for a few months.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jan 2015)

Another short ride
Went to Chertsey with a few hill reps first
Weather cold but bearable
Shortage of time limited it to 15.26 miles @ 13.5 miles with 626 feet of climbing

At the start had used the tailwind to go for a Strava sement, but a PB and bettered my second overall butstill some way away from the leader
https://www.strava.com/activities/240916390


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Another short ride
> Went to Chertsey with a few hill reps first
> Weather cold but bearable
> Shortage of time limited it to 15.26 miles @ 13.5 miles with 626 feet of climbing
> ...




You're battering the Strava Challenge


----------



## welshwheels (14 Jan 2015)

Well the plan for tomorrow is to do a 40 mile ride regardless of the weather I will stay in if I think it will be dangerous!! With crosswind etc.


----------



## Leescfc79 (14 Jan 2015)

welshwheels said:


> Well the plan for tomorrow is to do a 40 mile ride regardless of the weather I will stay in if I think it will be dangerous!! With crosswind etc.



Hopefully weather holds up for you, I have a days holiday Monday and have exactly the same plans!


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Jan 2015)

Not much going on here in Evesham. Staring at the turbo at the moment, maybe!


----------



## Leescfc79 (15 Jan 2015)

Think it will be turbo for me later, 8th time in 10 days, need to shift some weight . 

I have a mtb ride planned for Sunday in Kent with some friends and a 40 miler in the road for Monday so hopefully weather improves.


----------



## Justinslow (15 Jan 2015)

Weather not great here (but not as bad as some) but no spare time for me so bike will have to wait, maybe get out at the weekend.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Jan 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> Think it will be turbo for me later, 8th time in 10 days, need to shift some weight.


You and me both, just climbed off the scales, nearly a stone up on pre Christmas weight.
Completed a thirty min session on the turbo.


----------



## Eribiste (15 Jan 2015)

I'm not currently riding anything, anywhere. I've picked up some horrible cold germ from somewhere that's laid me low since Tuesday. I've been self-diagnosing on the 'net, and I reckon it's either ebola, scrapie or foot & mouth. Whatever, I very much doubt I climb on a bike, let alone work the pedals. Hopefully I'll be back with the programme next week!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2015)

Eribiste said:


> I'm not currently riding anything, anywhere. I've picked up some horrible cold germ from somewhere that's laid me low since Tuesday. I've been self-diagnosing on the 'net, and I reckon it's either ebola, scrapie or foot & mouth. Whatever, I very much doubt I climb on a bike, let alone work the pedals. Hopefully I'll be back with the programme next week!




Hope you feel better soon. There are lots of these nasty colds and viruses going around at the moment. Take care.


----------



## welshwheels (15 Jan 2015)

Unfortunately I only managed a 19.8 miles ride today had an absolute tuning off the wind but never mind try again tomorrow


----------



## Justinslow (15 Jan 2015)

BrianEvesham said:


> You and me both, just climbed off the scales, nearly a stone up on pre Christmas weight.
> Completed a thirty min session on the turbo.


Wow, a stone, good living?


----------



## Leescfc79 (15 Jan 2015)

BrianEvesham said:


> You and me both, just climbed off the scales, nearly a stone up on pre Christmas weight.
> Completed a thirty min session on the turbo.



I know the feeling, when I started cycling back in October 2012 I weighed 14st, I was down to just under 11 & 1/2 stone the following May. I have since slowly gained weight to the point where after Christmas I was 14 & 1/2 stone (the heaviest I've ever been) so started a diet on the 1st January and am trying to exercise at least 5 times a week even if its only 30 minutes on the turbo and a dog walk until the weather improves, lost about 6lb in the last 2 weeks so going well so far!


----------



## Big_Dave (15 Jan 2015)

Had a great start to the year did 160 miles in the first week, but not been out for a week due to mother in law taking a turn for the worst, and then passed away 2 days ago. On the plus side the weather has been crappy so I've only sort of missed a couple or so days where I could have got out, hopefully the bad weather will have passed by the time I can get out again, only got 114 miles left to do this month so probably do that in a couple or three rides when I get chance. Looking forward to getting back out and riding, although I've not been out since last Thursday it seems like forever, my legs are going crazy from the lack of cycling.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Wow, a stone, good living?


I wish. Just an unfortuanate set of circumstances culminating in my wife having pneumonia, me cooking rubbish and no time to ride with double parent duties. No excuses though, no-one force fed me! Lesson learnt.
I need to register for the Shakespeare 100 miler in the autumn, get focussed and get out more. Simples.
Shopping for a winter jacket tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Eribiste (15 Jan 2015)

BrianEvesham said:


> I need to register for the Shakespeare 100 miler in the autumn, get focussed and get out more. Simples.
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> See you there, my entry's already in.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jan 2015)

Today we have had sleet and hail and now it is gently snowing.

No progress today - thoughts of sunnier climes abound.

Stay safe those of you in better weather areas!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jan 2015)

Saturday looks like a humdinger...


----------



## welshwheels (16 Jan 2015)

Not a bad day today felt a lot stronger all the way around broke a spoke again!! For some reason it's record a 48.8 it's usually 50 miles?? Roll on Feb the 1st for my first 108k audax ⚠


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Saturday looks like a humdinger...
> 
> View attachment 77035


What site is that?


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jan 2015)

Another ride
Used one of the Giro cafe rides as a template
Went via Epsom Downs, Box Hill the other way, and up the tougher road up to Ranmore Common

A good ride, slightly windy, and a bit chilly in places

52.70 miles @ 14.1 mph
2467 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/241752346


----------



## Venod (16 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What site is that?



Looks like the Met Office.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/gcqzwtdw7#?fcTime=1421452800


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jan 2015)

Now climbed 4162 metres of the target 6142 metres in the Strava climbing challenge


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jan 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Saturday looks like a humdinger...
> 
> View attachment 77035



Pessimist - look at that low UV index!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jan 2015)

@Supersuperleeds as @Afnug says its the metoffice 
@Berk on a Bike a bit like today then. Sleet abound this morning.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What site is that?


Yep, @Afnug was right.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jan 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Berk on a Bike a bit like today then. Sleet abound this morning.


I had an early start so missed the "fun" but Mrs. Berk told me it was wintry. Oh the joys...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jan 2015)

@Berk on a Bike I don't think there will be many winters in my life (whats left of it) as bad as 2012/13, as bad winters in the U.K. come in sort of 10-15 year cycles, to do with the sunspot max/min I suspect (as was the mini ice age of the 16th/17th cent when there was very little sunspot activate for about 60 years, another minimum like that is due, as there was one in the 13th and seems to be one also about 7th-9th centuries)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jan 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Berk on a Bike I don't think there will be many winters in my life (whats left of it) as bad as 2012/13, as bad winters in the U.K. come in sort of 10-15 year cycles, to do with the sunspot max/min I suspect (as was the mini ice age of the 16th/17th cent when there was very little sunspot activate for about 60 years, another minimum like that is due, as there was one in the 13th and seems to be one also about 7th-9th centuries)


Was 12/13 a bad one? Can't remember...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jan 2015)

@Berk on a Bike 12/13 was the last bad one in terms of snow and temps, but the preceding two at least 11/12 and 10/11 were pretty bad as I have pictures and they are date stamped, 12/13 we had snow here (Pontefract) at least mid April and towards May I think.
Temps on this chart before Oct/Nov 13 are just averages. So the max temp is the max temp for the warmest day but that was the average for the day, I can now show max temp on a ride (and min) so that will show as the max temp in a month ect..... I still need to go back and do a load of data but can't be bothered at the moment.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

If I recall correctly quite a bit of snow and lots of minus temperatures, down to -12 c one morning here in Suffolk.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> If I recall correctly quite a bit of snow and lots of minus temperatures, down to -12 c one morning here in Suffolk.


They were the recorded temps, -5.4 is with wind chill, my full temp data goes back to sep 13 and then from june back to jan,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jan 2015)

It wasn't till the 5/4 that the avg temp started to get above 5C though there were a few days it did, I was riding in minus temps as late as the 26th of March, and remember I usually ride early to mid afternoon
my average ride time





and these were the days below zero.


----------



## Steady (17 Jan 2015)

Got out for the first time this year, forgot my gloves and ended up with my first blood blister, a lot of firsts as I gave SPD's a go for the first time (and a Garmin Edge 200) and like I knew it would be, no problems clipping out, lots of problems clipping the left leg in but fortunately I can cycle without being clipped in so it isn't as scary as I thought it would be. 

I must be one of the few people terrified of clipping in instead of clipping out.

https://www.strava.com/activities/242051446 Absymal times though, that's what skipping out on Winter rides does.  Though this was just a trip to poundland to get some memory foam insoles in the hope of curing my feet for an upcoming 32 mile walk





Never having a blood blister before I was terrified when I saw my little finger I thought it was a leech or something had dug it's way into my skin!


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jan 2015)

Steady said:


> Got out for the first time this year, forgot my gloves and ended up with my first blood blister, a lot of firsts as I gave SPD's a go for the first time (and a Garmin Edge 200) and like I knew it would be, no problems clipping out, lots of problems clipping the left leg in but fortunately I can cycle without being clipped in so it isn't as scary as I thought it would be.
> 
> I must be one of the few people terrified of clipping in instead of clipping out.
> 
> ...


Have been attacked by leeches before now
You would know - you would be bleeding and it would not easily stop
More in tropical climates


----------



## Steady (17 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Have been attacked by leeches before now
> You would know - you would be bleeding and it would not easily stop
> More in tropical climates



That's one knowledge experience I'd rather not have! Maybe I'm thinking of ticks for the UK, not that I keep sheep in the shed.


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Jan 2015)

@Steady, well done for getting out, I've just come back from a 27miler and some of the roads are still quite icy.
I used to have the same problem with SPD's, more problems clipping in when I first had spd's, you'll soon get used to it, altho I did soon swapp to sh-56 cleats which are a bit more user friendly than the sh-51 cleats.


----------



## Steady (17 Jan 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> @Steady, well done for getting out, I've just come back from a 27miler and some of the roads are still quite icy.
> I used to have the same problem with SPD's, more problems clipping in when I first had spd's, you'll soon get used to it, altho I did soon swapp to sh-56 cleats which are a bit more user friendly than the sh-51 cleats.



I notice your rides on Strava they're more than impressive but they go straight into my "I'll save them for Summer routes!"

Heard of those sh-56's, maybe if I keep on struggling I'll have to consider them. I was getting half way down most roads and still not clipped in, but then sometimes I'd pull away from a set of lights and clip in straight away not by skill, just luck!


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jan 2015)

Hello peeps, just done my first ride of the year. Sunny but cold, and the park was very busy as you would expect, being a saturday. Feel horribly sluggish, but that's what 1 ride per month does to you I suppose!

Hope everyone is well.

https://app.strava.com/activities/242273086


----------



## Justinslow (17 Jan 2015)

Heading out tomorrow on the ol' mtb, going round Thetford forest mtb trails again, gonna be cold but hopefully fun!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jan 2015)

@Steady I have had them nearly two years, and still on occasion don't clip straight in, things also get a bit better once the rough edges wear off, like a chain meshing with the gears.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Jan 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Berk on a Bike 12/13 was the last bad one in terms of snow and temps, but the preceding two at least 11/12 and 10/11 were pretty bad as I have pictures and they are date stamped, 12/13 we had snow here (Pontefract) at least mid April and towards May I think.
> Temps on this chart before Oct/Nov 13 are just averages. So the max temp is the max temp for the warmest day but that was the average for the day, I can now show max temp on a ride (and min) so that will show as the max temp in a month ect..... I still need to go back and do a load of data but can't be bothered at the moment.
> View attachment 77073


 The subject of winters came up last night at a family gathering (yeah, I go to the best parties) and someone backed up your memory of 12/13 winter extending well into the spring months. My memory bank must've blanked it lol.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Jan 2015)

Extremely cold and icy in my corner of God's own you-know-what this morning. Le sigh...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jan 2015)

@Berk on a Bike the previous couple we had heavy snow falls but mainly Dec-Feb.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jan 2015)

weather ok here so out on the bike
Nice run through Windsor Great Park, to Winkfield, and back through the park, ith a few diversions to keep up my climbing thing
42.76 miles at 14.4 mph
1772 feet climbed (dare I say it was s;ightly less than planned)

4702 metres now climbed of target if 6142 so now over 75%

https://www.strava.com/activities/242705759


----------



## Effyb4 (18 Jan 2015)

It was my first ride out in just over 2 weeks today. Boy my feet were cold. At least the rest of me was toasty warm. I really need to get more winter rides in. My average speed has dropped dramatically.

https://www.strava.com/activities/242586711#kudos


----------



## Leescfc79 (18 Jan 2015)

15 miles on the mtb today, muddy and cold but great fun as usual!

http://app.strava.com/activities/242698731

Hoping for some road miles tomorrow but will see how roads are in the morning, forecast is for a very cold night


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jan 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> It was my first ride out in just over 2 weeks today. Boy my feet were cold. At least the rest of me was toasty warm. I really need to get more winter rides in. My average speed has dropped dramatically.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/242586711#kudos


Well I am riding regularly and my speed has dropped too
Think the cold leg muscles do not work as well


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jan 2015)

Helvellyn by Striding Edge - bit of a tough one today. Very high winds and -17C real feel.

Led off three under-equipped walkers (no crampons/no axes) who had gotten themselves in a real mess. One woman crying and the other shouting at her husband for having been so stupid to take them up there

Lots of spindrift and ice under snow made the going hard-ish. Took a real battering from the wind on the summit plateau.

Very sadly someone fell off the parallel (Swirral Edge) yesterday after falling 1000'.


----------



## Justinslow (18 Jan 2015)

Went out on the mtb this morning and did a frenetic 14 miles with some other "hard cases", much harder than I've ever ridden before trying to keep up with them on their latest 1k - 3k bikes, (mine cost £180 15 years ago) the difference clearly showed. Still had a lot of fun but boy oh boy off road gives you so much more of a workout than on the road! Very close to stacking many times aswell, into trees, off roots etc on my shonky old soggy bike, pushing it beyond what it could really cope with. Great fun though on a very cold wintry day.
https://www.strava.com/activities/242659942


----------



## Leescfc79 (18 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> boy oh boy off road gives you so much more of a workout than on the road!



I know what you mean, the 15 miles I did off road today feels like about 40 road miles - if not more!!


----------



## Justinslow (18 Jan 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> I know what you mean, the 15 miles I did off road today feels like about 40 road miles - if not more!!


Absolutely, I was blowing like a good un! Lots of short bursts of energy rather than a more prolonged slog on the roadie, also loads of upper body work throwing the bike around and standing up riding the bumps and tricky stuff trying to soak them up.


----------



## nobbyp (19 Jan 2015)

Squeezed in 20.4 miles at 15.5 on sat am - v pleased as last 20 mins were into the wind through a particularly heavy snow shower and looked a bit like a ⛄️. Strangely enjoyed it though and managed 13 PB's (mostly set on my old heavy bike but in far more clement weather conditions so pretty chuffed


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 Jan 2015)

Didn't manage my planned road ride today due to icy conditions, took the dogs for an extended walk instead this morning.

Also popped out for a few miles on the mtb around a local park, mainly bridleways so nothing too exciting but had a crazy 96 feet per mile so still a decent workout! Only did about 6 miles though as was a just trying to get my bearings and understand how it all linked together....still non the wiser, will try to pop back at the weekend when I have more time.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jan 2015)

Not due for another ride until Weds
Took doggy for a walk this evening and he fell in the river
Such is life!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jan 2015)

Was the mutt ok or did it drown?


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jan 2015)

No it was ok
He can swim but it is hard for him to get up onto the bank

He like to walk along the rivers edge must be interesting smells
Trouble was I had to scramble down to rescue him
He has a harness, so it is easy to grab him
Went home, rinsed him off and dried him


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jan 2015)

Bought the kindle version of 100 greatest climbs book, only £2.38 at the moment
I know where they are and have done 4 of these already, also about 3 from the second book I don't have

The ones I have done
Box Hill - he grades as 3/10 Done ,many times
Leith Hill - he grades as 6/10 done a few times
White Down - he grades as 8/10
Ditchling Beacon (I did on the London Brighton ride) - he grades as 6/10

White Downs is a b**ger - done it twice
I find Leith Hill tough longer not so bad, its just about grinding your way up slowly
Thought Ditchling was a bit tougher

Interesting to see the times he gives for the climbs, obviously I am a lot slower
between 50% and 100 % longer!

Incidentally I have done two of the ones from that second book, Coombe Lane and Coldharbour Lane
Some of the hills on other parts of the country seem impossible
I am ok on 10 even up to 12 % but White Down has sections at 20% and I am struggling.

It's a good book and at this price worth having


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Jan 2015)

First ride in two weeks this morning. Just a bimble on the local cycle route. Southerly (and downward) direction was fine. Northerly (and height gaining direction) was like riding on a toboggan run. Turned around early as I just didn't fancy the conditions at the northern extremity, but it was nice to get out in the cold!

https://www.strava.com/activities/243589931


----------



## morrisman (20 Jan 2015)

Sunny and clear this morning so 25 fairly flat miles, temperature varied between -1 and +2 C, feet were frozen by the end.

https://www.strava.com/activities/243589684


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2015)

morrisman said:


> Sunny and clear this morning so 25 fairly flat miles, temperature varied between -1 and +2 C, feet were frozen by the end.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/243589684



My water bottle was frozen by the time I got to work this morning, never mind my hands and feet


----------



## puffinbilly (20 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My water bottle was frozen by the time I got to work this morning, never mind my hands and feet



Oh that sounds particularly painful - two pairs of padded shorts may help in this weather........


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jan 2015)

Freezing cold all day here - currently gently snowing.

I've given up on January cycling.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Jan 2015)

Hoping for a ride tomorrow
Forecast cold but not freezing
Not long but need to climb some more!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Hoping for a ride tomorrow
> Forecast cold but not freezing
> Not long but need to climb some more!!!



@Stonechat

Do some for me please!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Stonechat
> 
> Do some for me please!


.........and me. Lol.

Mind you, I can't say I miss cycling in freezing conditions. Memories of previous winters with hands so cold they went numb then intensely painful when they started to thaw out are still with me. I am quite happy to wait it out for warmer days and concentrate on walking/jogging.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jan 2015)

Usual Weds ride to Chertsey and as I am doing climbing challenge, some hill repeats of St Ann's Hill
A lorry blocked the descent after a while, just went back the other way

Rather cold
19.19 mi @ a slow 12.6 mph
1280 feet climbed

5092 metres done in the Strava Hill Challenge of the 6142 metre target
https://www.strava.com/activities/244021180


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jan 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> .........and me. Lol.
> 
> Mind you, I can't say I miss cycling in freezing conditions. Memories of previous winters with hands so cold they went numb then intensely painful when they started to thaw out are still with me. I am quite happy to wait it out for warmer days and concentrate on walking/jogging.


Somehow jogging has never much appealed to me
Each to his or her own


----------



## Leescfc79 (22 Jan 2015)

22 miles this evening, first half was uphill and comfortable, second half was mainly downhill and was freezing, toes were gone at 10 miles, fingers at 15 and by the end I couldn't feel my lips - by far the coldest I've been on a bike! 

Going to invest in a buff I think and will wear overshoes when it's that cold again! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/244615645


----------



## Big_Dave (23 Jan 2015)

No road biking this week, all been Antarctic MTB rides in the snow on the "rail trails" , covered 52.5 miles in upto 3 inches of snow over 3 rides and was pretty tough going at times lol


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jan 2015)

Eventually got out
More hills in the Egham area

30.5 mi @ 12.9 mph

2043 ft climbed

5715 metres of the target 6142 climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/244939464


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Eventually got out
> More hills in the Egham area
> 
> 30.5 mi @ 12.9 mph
> ...


It was -4 dec C this morning, so did not go out

I wore my Aldi Bib tights instead of the better dhb ones, the Aldi ones are windproof at the front so warmer in the colder weather

End of the climbing challenge in sight now, Sunday should see it done, though will probably continue to climb through Jan.
It has not been too bad, though I have to ensure that every ride has some hills so it limits me - the weather too, might have otherwise done a nice 40 mile loop but too cold this morning


----------



## Effyb4 (24 Jan 2015)

I went out with a group of friends this morning. There were 7 of us altogether, ranging in age from early 40's up to 77 years old. It was a cold and bright morning. We went at a leisurely pace and had a very enjoyable ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/245320714


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jan 2015)

I found before my last ride the tyre was flat but just pumped it up and it lasted the ride
Went to fix it today
Could not find a leak, pumped it up higher and eventually noticed a slight leak from the valve, only about one bubble every 10 seconds, so ditched that inner tube. The hybrid is doing something similar and will need looking at.
The road bike is now seriously dirty, and after tomorrow's ride will need a serious cleaning.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jan 2015)

Mrs Stonechat is suffereing from extreme back problems. (These have been around for sone time), also knee. Also very cold here. If poss I will go out this afternoon


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jan 2015)

I'm afraid I now have zero interest in cycling at this time of the year.

Got up yesterday morning early to get out and there was a thin sheet of ice everywhere. Day before it rained all day turning to hail and sleet in the pm.

Got up today to get out and it is not far above zero and drizzling.

Not interested at all.

Well done for those of you who get out in this weather.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm afraid I now have zero interest in cycling at this time of the year.
> 
> Got up yesterday morning early to get out and there was a thin sheet of ice everywhere. Day before it rained all day turning to hail and sleet in the pm.
> 
> ...


I can appreciate that it will be pretty cold in Cumbria
It was freezinf first thing, though I expect the roads may not have been too bad, however the smaller roads I would cycle on may have been too much of a risk.

I saw daffodils the other day, so spring is on it's way, try to keep positive!


----------



## Heigue'r (25 Jan 2015)

I think i must be a fair weather cyclist, progress halted since October,got the bike out this morning and pumped the tyres, cleaned all the oil off the frame after my toddler had decided that the chain was his new toy, might try and get out for a few miles this evening, tried the turbo route at Christmas but not for me, yet to clock up a mile this year but hopefully that will change today


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jan 2015)

Heigue'r said:


> I think i must be a fair weather cyclist, progress halted since October,got the bike out this morning and pumped the tyres, cleaned all the oil off the frame after my toddler had decided that the chain was his new toy, might try and get out for a few miles this evening, tried the turbo route at Christmas but not for me, yet to clock up a mile this year but hopefully that will change today



i don't like Turbo trainers either - in the same category as tread mills. Best enjoyed after pre-frontal lobotomy.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm afraid I now have zero interest in cycling at this time of the year.
> 
> Got up yesterday morning early to get out and there was a thin sheet of ice everywhere. Day before it rained all day turning to hail and sleet in the pm.
> 
> ...


I hear you.
There was a break in the weather this morning, sunshine and the temp was above 5/6 degrees and no hint of frost or ice so I snuck out for a short loop.

https://www.strava.com/activities/245809296/segments/5764954521


----------



## Big_Dave (25 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm afraid I now have zero interest in cycling at this time of the year.
> 
> Got up yesterday morning early to get out and there was a thin sheet of ice everywhere. Day before it rained all day turning to hail and sleet in the pm.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain mate, I don't do rain either, the wet roads don't give me much incentive to get out, although I do force myself out if it's not raining (or rather my bike buddy does ) once I am out I do really enjoy it the majority of the time, it's just the getting out part that's the problem. I have done 220 miles this year so pretty happy with that for a January


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> I have done 220 miles this year so pretty happy with that for a January


That's excellent. 
Just checked last year I did over 400 miles in January. This year only 75 so far  Mostly weather related as I'm not prepared to chance the ice at all. Not too bothered though. I have enjoyed the four rides I have managed and the brisk walking and jogging in between seems to maintain some fitness. It's only for fun on my part anyway.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Jan 2015)

I've doubled last Januarys mileage if you count the turbo mileage.





You'll notice I didn't mention actual mileage!


----------



## Big_Dave (25 Jan 2015)

lol @BrianEvesham , (Edit, just checked your strava it's not that bad). our last ride out was in 3" of snow we averaged a whopping 5.6mph if that makes you feel any better

@Mo1959 At least you've managed something, I only ride for fun really and at times it's pain for pleasure lol


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2015)

BrianEvesham said:


> I've doubled last Januarys mileage if you count the turbo mileage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turbo mileage doesn't count


----------



## stevey (25 Jan 2015)

Determined to do a proper ride first one this year, really must take more food though
https://www.strava.com/activities/245828855


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Turbo mileage doesn't count


I think I agree, nothing compares to a real ride.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jan 2015)

Well been out did the run I have done before the three really tough hills
Newlands Corner, Coombe Lane and Crocknorth.
41.22 miles @ 14.4 mph 
1857 feet climbed

Strava climbing challenge completed 6281 metres done, now at 102% with 6 days to spare+

https://www.strava.com/activities/245954944
Agaon wore trhe Aldi Bibtights
was almost overdressed today but more comfortable enough (pad is not as good as the dhb)
Good run and now doggy needs a walk


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jan 2015)

First ride today for over a month, what with bad weather, busy-ness and bad knees. I have missed it a lot, and did enjoy getting out today, but I'm paying for it a bit now, and am hobbling around. My bike fitness will have taken quite a hit when I eventually get back to it properly. Even my Garmin was complaining this morning and spent more time auto-paused than recording my data. Hopefully a change of battery in the sensor will put that right; fitness won't be fixed quite so easily I'm afraid. Nice morning for a ride though, and a lovely day for the spicy parsnip soup that followed 

Well done everybody who has been out and about recently. Lots of progress by lots of CCers


----------



## nobbyp (25 Jan 2015)

40 miles @ 15.6 mph - second half back into a stiffish breeze. Had to ease off the gas a couple of times as chap I was tootling around with was struggling so I took the brunt of the wind to help him a bit and had to ease off as he was struggling to keep on the wheel. Lovely weather - almost 5 degrees at one point!! Best ride of the year - no snow or ice to worry about.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Jan 2015)

After a start to the year which can be best described as sporadic ride-wise, I did a chunk of mileage today. Second half of the trip I was plagued by cramping quads, so it wasn't the pleasurable experience I was after! Hopefully more regular rides will get me match fit.

https://www.strava.com/activities/246063224


----------



## Steady (26 Jan 2015)

I've not been getting out much due to time and being a weather chicken. I know this isn't a cycling progress, but it has a knock on effect. 

I've just walked 32.34 miles http://app.strava.com/activities/246314229 but the furthest I've ever cycled is 32 miles. 

That is something that needs to change soon!


----------



## Big_Dave (26 Jan 2015)

Steady said:


> I've not been getting out much due to time and being a weather chicken. I know this isn't a cycling progress, but it has a knock on effect.
> 
> I've just walked 32.34 miles http://app.strava.com/activities/246314229 but the furthest I've ever cycled is 32 miles.
> 
> That is something that needs to change soon!


Well Done, you must be really proud of yourself walking that kind of mileageit's not something I could do, hence my dog runs along side me on the bike


----------



## Steady (26 Jan 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> Well Done, you must be really proud of yourself walking that kind of mileageit's not something I could do, hence my dog runs along side me on the bike




Thanks! 

Knew a lot of the lanes I had to cross between off road bits from cycling, thought about chasing down a few cyclists and begging for a bike but it was nice to think I knew areas purely because of cycling. 

Crossing the A38 felt a bit like a game of Frogger which was stressful though. Definitely feel good, and sore! Eventually with walking I think there comes a point where the more you want to slow down the more it hurts to go slow so it's best to keep going because stopping will hurt. 

Now I just need to get out and cycle further because it just feels wrong I've walked further then I've took a bike.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jan 2015)

Another loop this morning.
https://www.strava.com/activities/246371211

I hope this weather spell holds.


----------



## Big_Dave (26 Jan 2015)

Steady said:


> Thanks!
> 
> /...Now I just need to get out and cycle further because it just feels wrong I've walked further then I've took a bike.


you're more than welcome to join us on a ride to Matlock sometime, we (aka The 2 Dave's!) can ride down to Little Eaton and you can join us from there, we ride at the slowest riders pace (99.9% is me being the slowest)

Well Done to all the other guys (& gals) for getting out


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jan 2015)

Turn around yesterday, Mrs Stonechat admitted to hospital
Looks like either leg infection or DVT. Dr came and wanted her in hospital. Could not move her so we had to get ambulance


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Turn around yesterday, Mrs Stonechat admitted to hospital
> Looks like either leg infection or DVT. Dr came and wanted her in hospital. Could not move her so we had to get ambulance


Oh no Bob, that's not so good. Glad the Dr acted on it quickly though and got her straight in. Hope you get some good news today.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jan 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> That's excellent.
> Just checked last year I did over 400 miles in January. This year only 75 so far  Mostly weather related as I'm not prepared to chance the ice at all. Not too bothered though. I have enjoyed the four rides I have managed and the brisk walking and jogging in between seems to maintain some fitness. It's only for fun on my part anyway.


Last year I did 251 miles in Jan. It was low because of the first of two waves of flooding, the second in Feb was when we flooded.
Last year did 5547 feet of climbing in Jan. this year over 20,000


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jan 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no Bob, that's not so good. Glad the Dr acted on it quickly though and got her straight in. Hope you get some good news today.


I have to stay in this morning, as someone coming, we are waiting for, so will not be able to get over hospital until the afternoon.
The ultrasound scan should help confirm whether it is DVT (Remember I was a tech suppport engineer on Ultrasound scanners so know about this area).


----------



## Reece (27 Jan 2015)

Hi all. I hope you're all well.
Sorry to hear about the wife @Stonechat 

I've not been on here for a while but glad to see the thread is going strong still. I've seriously lacked on the cycling side of things. Started a new job for Jaguar Land Rover last September. Gone from a very active workshop job to a desk job (luckily keeping the extra lbs of weight away lol!)

Hoping to get out more as soon as I can. Looking at doing steadier rides and Audaxes and enjoying the scenery and cafe's rather than all out fast as I can this year.


----------



## stevey (27 Jan 2015)

@Stonechat Hope she gets better soon


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> I have to stay in this morning, as someone coming, we are waiting for, so will not be able to get over hospital until the afternoon.
> The ultrasound scan should help confirm whether it is DVT (Remember I was a tech suppport engineer on Ultrasound scanners so know about this area).



Hope all goes well.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jan 2015)

Thanks all for good wishes
It is not DVT but still undiagnosed.

Still doing my Wednesday trip to Chertsey but as heavy rain forecast, I will be driving. I now have two peeople to visit Mum and Mrs Stonechat.
Visiting Mum this afternoon and my wife this evening.
Will try for a brief afternoon ride. Also have a delivery coming between 1 and 2 so cannot go out before that
My time is becoming more regimented!
Not enough time!


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jan 2015)

Goof job i used the car, there were terrible squalls of wind and rain


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jan 2015)

Well visited Mum by bike, belting up to Chertsey Bridge nd Back first, and after went over to Chertsey again, and did my obligatory hill reps, came back just in time to walk doggy.
Seeing Freda (my wife) tonight and I will do thi by bike.
Whilsin Chertsey I return the Garmin Heart Rate strap and monitor which has failed again, and go a front light to see by.
Spent £12 in the last two days on hospital parking so a good incentive to bike it.

Will get heart rate strap froma different maker
Forgot to stop Garmin at the nursing home
19 mi @ 13.1 mph, probably faster really
912 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/247354727


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jan 2015)

Visited St Peter's Chertsey by bike
First night ride for a long time
https://www.strava.com/activities/247461551

12.6 mi @ 14.7 mph


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well visited Mum by bike, belting up to Chertsey Bridge nd Back first, and after went over to Chertsey again, and did my obligatory hill reps, came back just in time to walk doggy.
> Seeing Freda (my wife) tonight and I will do thi by bike.
> Whilsin Chertsey I return the Garmin Heart Rate strap and monitor which has failed again, and go a front light to see by.
> Spent £12 in the last two days on hospital parking so a good incentive to bike it.
> ...



I think having to pay for parking whilst visiting a hospital for oneself, or visiting an in-patient, is a *loody disgrace.

Hope your wife is 'on the up'.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jan 2015)

SNOWING!

Still no progress!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> SNOWING!
> 
> Still no progress!


Still a covering here too. Managed a gentle jog with the pooch first thing as snow was fresh underfoot. Up to a balmy 1 degree now and heading out 1.30 for my afternoon walk with my neighbour. Blue sky and sunny so no doubt turn to frost again overnight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> SNOWING!
> 
> Still no progress!


RAINING! and bloody cold in Leicester, not looking forward to tonights ride home


----------



## morrisman (29 Jan 2015)

Bright, sunny, b00dy cold in leafy Bucks

https://www.strava.com/activities/247710538


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jan 2015)

Hailstorm here this afternoon, just before doggy's walk. May or may not manage a ride tomorrow
I have a window of opportunity. Will see how it looks in the morning.

No great progress with Mrs Stonechat. However, we will work with it however it turns out, she may have reduced mobility, don't really know yet


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Jan 2015)

Snow here for a change so will be out on the mtb tonight


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Jan 2015)

Not much road riding at the moment, masses of work tying me up.

I have purchased this today 

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/alur-700-road-bike-id_8290145.html

One of the benefits of all the extra work I've been doing.


----------



## Voinar (30 Jan 2015)

Well approx 5 months after packing in smoking and taking up the bike:

https://www.strava.com/activities/248157477

My 1st metric century


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jan 2015)

Time pressure limited my window of opportunity
Did shortish outing with three hills

Just started back when rear derailleur cable snapped
By using small ring was able to get home with a 34 x 11
Look at my speed graph and you'll see I went faster!
Tried to keep the gear turning over and to avoid stopping

https://www.strava.com/activities/248122939
15.5 miles @ 14.6 mph
692 feet climbed

Went straight out after to visit Mrs S in hospital, and en route for a nice dog walk called at Cycle Surgery and got a cable so can fix tomorrow
In the old days of shifters on the down tubes, you could see when the cable was fraying.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2015)

BrianEvesham said:


> I have purchased this today
> 
> https://www.decathlon.co.uk/alur-700-road-bike-id_8290145.html


Oooo, that looks nice and seems a bit of a bargain spec wise.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jan 2015)

Aargh

Cannot get the broken off end of the gear cable out of the shifter. I can sometime see it. The broke cable and plug but cannot get it out
Got to stop now to visit Mrs S


----------



## nobbyp (31 Jan 2015)

Only 15 today at 13.6mph - cycled to LBS to book my 6 week check in. Wind was really gusting and I never got settled on the bike as had a few sideways moments which had me taking it easy and cutting planned loop well short of the 40 I was hoping for.

One personal record was achieved though which strava failed to record - entered and exited LBS without purchasing anything!!!!


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Aargh
> 
> Cannot get the broken off end of the gear cable out of the shifter. I can sometime see it. The broke cable and plug but cannot get it out
> Got to stop now to visit Mrs S


I just don't jhave the time
Taking bike to LBS on Monday
Any rides will have to be on hybrid


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jan 2015)

Well month's end is here

As you know I did the Strava climbing challenge
448 miles at average speed of 13.74
Feet climbed 22619
So average feet per mile over the month 50.4

When the bike is up and running again will do something different this month.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Feb 2015)

Not sure when I am ever going to make much cycling progress. Really icy wind here this morning. We are certainly getting a much more consistently cold winter than we have had for a few years. Not in the mood for jogging either so just going to head out for a brisk walk soon with the dog. Must remember and wear a hat today as I gave myself a headache with the cold wind yesterday.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Feb 2015)

Yes you're right about the cold wind. House behind is having some building work done. With the wind something was clanking all night.
Trying to psych myself to go out but it is the hybrid - the more upright position means I would me more in the wind!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Feb 2015)

BrianEvesham said:


> Not much road riding at the moment, masses of work tying me up.
> 
> I have purchased this today
> 
> ...


Ooh, let me know what you think when you've broken it in. The Alur is on my wishlist.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Ooh, let me know what you think when you've broken it in. The Alur is on my wishlist.


Will do. The biggest surprise for me was the fact a medium fitted like a glove, I ride a 60 t3 at the moment.
I also think the pictures I had seen do not do it justice, remember I was very against the stealth look.

Can't wait to get it home.

In the meantime a quick cold loop on the T3

https://www.strava.com/activities/248919423


----------



## Stonechat (1 Feb 2015)

Instead of riding
1)Fixed the puncture on the hybrid (ok I wold've had to do it anyway)

2) Cleaned the chain on the road bike. The rest of the bike is not too bad, but I needed to get some of the crud from the chain.


----------



## moo (1 Feb 2015)

Spent the last 6 weeks indoors doing the TrainerRoad Sweet Spot Base II - High Volume Plan.

Finally got outside to do my first decent ride of the year:
https://www.strava.com/activities/248994574

A number of PRs despite the cross wind in both directions. The training is clearly working. Not looking forward to the next block tho as it will be mostly top-end power. A bucket may be necessary from what I've heard


----------



## Eribiste (1 Feb 2015)

Hooray! First ride for a long time (actually two weeks). Still got a bit of pleuritic pain after my bout of illness and a persistent cough but at least I know the bike's wheels still go round. I went for a trip around Bredon Hill again, adding a bit on to get up to 20 miles.
Addictive, this cycling malarkey. I've done the dry January no worries, third year running but two weeks off riding has had me real twitchy!


----------



## Heigue'r (1 Feb 2015)

First ride since 6th of october,2.3miles, I think im going to die :-)


----------



## Leescfc79 (1 Feb 2015)

January stats - 

Road bike - 41.7 miles, 1962 ft climbed
MTB - 28.2 miles, 1981 ft climbed
Turbo - 125.3 miles, 0 ft climbed!

Total - 195.2 miles

Pretty poor to be honest but weather has put a stop to most of my plans, still my main aim for January was to shed a few lbs and the above with heather eating has resulted in a 14lb loss so really happy with that.


----------



## Big_Dave (1 Feb 2015)

January's Total, 269.9 miles, (67 miles of which were off road in 2-3" of snow on the "rail trails"), 14,293 ft climbed (av 53ft/mile) Av temp for January 0.6*c 

Well Done to all that got outSorry to those who couldn't


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Feb 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> Pretty poor to be honest but weather has put a stop to most of my plans, still my main aim for January was to shed a few lbs and the above with *heather eating *has resulted in a 14lb loss so really happy with that.


I'm sure I would lose weight too if I ate heather. Lol.


----------



## puffinbilly (2 Feb 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm sure I would lose weight too if I ate heather. Lol.


Thought it was just me who've noticed that - fed on heather is a real selling point for game birds. 
On that point - game birds - I was out on Saturday and came across a small wooded area that's a regular part of my route on a Saturday morning and always enjoy seeing the pheasants around there. However, on Saturday they were surrounded on three sides by shooters every 10 yards or so........had to feel sorry them and wonder where the 'sport' is in that...... the other side was busy dual carriageway.
I managed 250 miles in January - not too bad but still way off what I want to do.

Where's @Nigelnaturist? Saw a post from him earlier but he's showing no mileage for this year yet - not like you Nigel.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Feb 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure when I am ever going to make much cycling progress. Really icy wind here this morning. We are certainly getting a much more consistently cold winter than we have had for a few years. Not in the mood for jogging either so just going to head out for a brisk walk soon with the dog. Must remember and wear a hat today as I gave myself a headache with the cold wind yesterday.



-5C at 6am this morning. Wind dropped a bit but still too cold for my liking. Saw a few hardy souls about on their bikes - the ones with red noses.


----------



## SpaCyclist (2 Feb 2015)

Well, I managed 64 miles (103Km) in January over four rides. Not very impressive due to the cold, wind etc etc. This followed on from a work related break for most of November and December, and the holidays (seems a long time ago now).

Anyway, I decided I needed a target to get me going, and have entered the Great Yorkshire Bike Ride (http://www.gybr.co.uk/) for 6 June. 70 miles from Wetherby to Filey, with return transport. I completed the ride once, in 1990 when it went from Wetherby to Scarborough, and thought it would be appropriate to do it again 25 years later - and probably on the same bike!!

Having made that decision, I resolved to get out today, and managed over 21.7 miles on a local loop - this shows the route: https://www.strava.com/activities/249476982. I found it quite hard in the cold, but hopefully it will get easier.

Not sure how easy it will be to build up to nearly four times the distance - but that's what challenges are for!


----------



## Big_Dave (2 Feb 2015)

Well, everything is all white over again just for a change fresh lot of snow has just arrived, looks like the mtb's are out again tomorrow


----------



## Berk on a Bike (2 Feb 2015)

SpaCyclist said:


> Anyway, I decided I needed a target to get me going, and have entered the Great Yorkshire Bike Ride (http://www.gybr.co.uk/) for 6 June. 70 miles from Wetherby to Filey, with return transport. I completed the ride once, in 1990 when it went from Wetherby to Scarborough, and thought it would be appropriate to do it again 25 years later - and probably on the same bike!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Not sure how easy it will be to build up to nearly four times the distance - but that's what challenges are for!


Your post reminded me of a sportive article published on the Chain Reaction blog the other day. It includes a training plan for building up to that sort of distance.

http://www.chainreactionhub.com/road/1842-10-reasons-to-take-on-a-sportive-this-year


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Feb 2015)

@puffinbilly I can't afford to ride much at the moment.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @puffinbilly I can't afford to ride much at the moment.



Hope all is ok Nigel.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Feb 2015)

Temp' going down to -10C tonight out here in the sticks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Feb 2015)

@SpokeyDokey things are ok (sort of), I just can't afford the toll the wet weather takes on the bike at the moment, I have had to get some new photo kit ect...

I have done about 120 miles so far.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Feb 2015)

One I took over the weekend.


----------



## arch684 (2 Feb 2015)

Aw lovely


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Feb 2015)

These are the first set of images I can show, shot with the new studio lights (said I had no money left)


----------



## Stonechat (3 Feb 2015)

Snow has reached here now
Busy rtoday - hope to hear mt bike is fixed now by the LBS not that I will be on it. Not much snow here as yet


----------



## Stonechat (3 Feb 2015)

The latest on Mrs Stonechat is that she can now go to rehab, will problably mean a move to the other local hospital, slightly nearer, but no real difference in driving time.
House will probably have to be assessed.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> The latest on Mrs Stonechat is that she can now go to rehab, will problably mean a move to the other local hospital, slightly nearer, but no real difference in driving time.
> House will probably have to be assessed.



Not so good Bob. Hope she doesn't have to stay in too long and you get all the help you need when she gets home.

Off for my morning walk with the pooch. Cold and dry so perfect walking weather at least. Hope it warms up a wee bit later.


----------



## SpaCyclist (3 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Your post reminded me of a sportive article published on the Chain Reaction blog the other day. It includes a training plan for building up to that sort of distance.
> 
> http://www.chainreactionhub.com/road/1842-10-reasons-to-take-on-a-sportive-this-year



An interesting read. Some of the reasons in the article definitely apply to me.

The training plans look fine. There are lots of different versions across the internet. The difficulty is fitting them around other things which have to be done. It is much easier to get out in the spring /summer when the days are longer. Much more difficult at the moment when the temperature is hardly getting above freezing, and there is snow in the forecast. I know I may be "nesh", but I cycle for fun as well as the exercise, and a biting rain/driving rain is not my idea of fun. My plan at the moment is to try to get out a couple of times a week on the best days when I can manage it, and gradually build up my maximum distance. I may try a somewhat more structured training plan when the weather improves a bit.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> The latest on Mrs Stonechat is that she can now go to rehab, will problably mean a move to the other local hospital, slightly nearer, but no real difference in driving time.
> House will probably have to be assessed.


sounds like you and she are getting far more help than I have had (which is none whatsoever!) best wishes to the both of you.


----------



## Big_Dave (3 Feb 2015)

SpaCyclist said:


> An interesting read. Some of the reasons in the article definitely apply to me.
> 
> The training plans look fine. There are lots of different versions across the internet. The difficulty is fitting them around other things which have to be done. It is much easier to get out in the spring /summer when the days are longer. Much more difficult at the moment when the temperature is hardly getting above freezing, and there is snow in the forecast. I know I may be "nesh", but I cycle for fun as well as the exercise, and a biting rain/driving rain is not my idea of fun. My plan at the moment is to try to get out a couple of times a week on the best days when I can manage it, and gradually build up my maximum distance. I may try a somewhat more structured training plan when the weather improves a bit.


I'm much the same when it comes to rain, it's my idea of hell having to cycle in rain, but I can get out in the sub zero cold, snow, wind etc a bit more easily. Late September last year I was out cycling on my own as I usually did and a cyclist came along side me and started chatting and turns out he only lives 3 miles away from me, and we have ridden together ever since, he his considerably faster than me but has no problem with riding at my slow pace, he is just glad of the company, we have a great laugh and found that I get out much more because of him.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Feb 2015)

I wouldn't go out if its icy or snowing. Rain I dislike very much and would probably avoid if it was heavy. It can get as cold as it likes though, I just get wrapped up till I'm toasty.

^^Says the guy who has barely cycled these last 3 months... 

Nice pics btw @Nigelnaturist, you have a talent.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Feb 2015)

@Nomadski as @SatNavSaysStraightOn will tell you, shoot enough images of a baby and you are bound to get the odd one or two nice ones.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski as @SatNavSaysStraightOn will tell you, shoot enough images of a baby and you are bound to get the odd one or two nice ones.


and all the boys will look like winston churchill


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski ...shoot enough images of a baby and you are bound to get the odd one or two nice ones.


Pictures or babies...?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Pictures or babies...?


I though it self explanatory really


----------



## Big_Dave (3 Feb 2015)

Just got back from tonight's ride, it was a bit cold even by my standards @ -4.8 degrees C. Cut the ride short at 24 miles we had planned to do 35 but just too cold to keep properly warm, was ok apart from feet numb and felt like blocks of ice.

@Nigelnaturist great looking pics by the way!!


----------



## Stonechat (4 Feb 2015)

Good news got the bike back yesterday from LBS with gear cable fixed (I am still busy but will try some modest mileage today


----------



## Nomadski (4 Feb 2015)

Yay, got in the ballot for RideLondon 2015! And this time I dont have the added pressure of raising money for charity (even though that was very satisfying in the end in 2013)







Better get back in full flow on the bike!


----------



## SpaCyclist (4 Feb 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> Just got back from tonight's ride, it was a bit cold even by my standards @ -4.8 degrees C. Cut the ride short at 24 miles we had planned to do 35 but just too cold to keep properly warm, was ok apart from feet numb and felt like blocks of ice.
> 
> @Nigelnaturist great looking pics by the way!!



Well done that man!! I decided that discretion was the better part of valour, and went for a 7 mile local walk this morning rather than a ride. It's bright, but so cold and now quite breezy here. Real Brass Monkeys weather!


----------



## Stonechat (4 Feb 2015)

Phone calll just as I was going out delayed me 1/2 an hour and limited my options
Chertsey and Chobham and the wind was so cold on my face
https://www.strava.com/activities/250260886
21.18 miles at 15.1 mph 712 feet climbed
Oarticuarky cycling back along the river where the wind always whips through 
I do need to stop the chain coming off, the stops on the front derailleur need adjusting.

Good news I think. In a few days Mrs S is coming home. The bad news is I am nowhere near ready

She needs a downstairs bedroom, which will be where I am sitting now
The bed could fit it, but we really neeed decent room around the bed, Will bring a single bed down here the desk and computer desk to go upstairs. The double bed should dismantle and get the aforesaid desk up there
Need wireless network card in this computer

There are two cupboards that used to be wardrobes in here
Currently have shelves in , need to be converted back to wardrobes, and all the jusnk moving upstairs and some of her stuff brinbging down. I though I had a couple of weeks and was trying to make it really nicve for her but will just have to do what I can now,


----------



## Stonechat (4 Feb 2015)

SpaCyclist said:


> Well done that man!! I decided that discretion was the better part of valour, and went for a 7 mile local walk this morning rather than a ride. It's bright, but so cold and now quite breezy here. Real Brass Monkeys weather!


It's not just the temp , the windchill factor this morning was awful


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Phone calll just as I was going out delayed me 1/2 an hour and limited my options
> Chertsey and Chobham and the wind was so cold on my face
> https://www.strava.com/activities/250260886
> 21.18 miles at 15.1 mph 712 feet climbed
> ...


Best wishes. We had similar issues but came to the conclusion I was best off living upstairs because we don't have a bathroom downstairs! So my husband makes my food for the day and I live upstairs with a note pinned to the door to ring me, we live somewhere safe enough to leave the front door unlocked all the time luckily.

I am almost good enough to manage our stairs myself but not quickly and not very often.
Thankfully house sitting for our landlady for a month has meant a change of scenery. Her house has a downstairs toilet and a large 3 seated sofa I can just about manage to life on comfortably with plenty of painkillers but...

It's not fun falling all the time though. I have to remember to carry the phone everywhere with me just in case. I'm still losing my balance +20 odd times a day and finding myself on the floor or furniture one or twice a day!


----------



## Leescfc79 (4 Feb 2015)

@Nomadski congrats, didn't get in this year and glad as its the weekend my other half is due to give birth to our first child so probably for the best! I will apply again for 2016 and hopefully be forth time lucky!


----------



## Nomadski (4 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Phone calll just as I was going out delayed me 1/2 an hour and limited my options
> Chertsey and Chobham and the wind was so cold on my face
> https://www.strava.com/activities/250260886
> 21.18 miles at 15.1 mph 712 feet climbed
> ...



Sounds like you really got your hands full.

Rather than a wireless network card get yourself a pair of TP LINK Powerline Adapters. Cheap, easier to get going, no chance of wireless interference, and you can use them in any standard plug socket around the house.

I have these - http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/comput...8899!&ef_id=VMudPQAAAfQy6Hl1:20150204182759:s *£25* from *Currys.*

If you can wait a couple of days for delivery, *Ebuyer* do the faster gigabit versions for a few dollars more - http://www.ebuyer.com/610681-tp-lin...ium=products&gclid=CICC8-_1yMMCFSfItAodxCQAHw *£33.*

I owned Belkin ones previously but they were rubbish, the TP Link ones have never needed resetting once.

How it works -

You router - Standard network cable into one Adapter which plugs into a nearby wall socket.

Where your PC is (or any device that needs networking) -> Standard network cable into the other Adapter which plugs into a nearby wall socket.

Press a button on one, press a button on the other within 30 seconds. Boom! Connected.

The ones I linked to are a set of two. Just check and see if they come with ethernet cables, you may have some lying around, or get some at Maplins. Use CAT 6 Cables if you go for the gigabit ones. EDIT: They come with 2x ethernet cables so your all set.

They are great and will save you hassle in buying and installing and configuring an internal network card.

Hope this is of some small help.


I went for my monthly (!) ride to celebrate my place in RideLondon, and because my body is telling me I reeeeeally need to. Cloudy day, little bit of rain, and quite cool but was well wrapped for it. Also was testing a new action camera for work so that was fun.

Got stuck in the rush hour(s) once I came out of the park which brought the average speed down a little, but I was hardly breaking 14mph before then anyway.

https://app.strava.com/activities/250347807

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Need wireless network card in this computer


Damon's advice sounds good, and another alternative would be a USB wireless dongle for your computer. Hope you get everything sorted out. Sounds quite an upheaval.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Feb 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Damon's advice sounds good, and another alternative would be a USB wireless dongle for your computer. Hope you get everything sorted out. Sounds quite an upheaval.


Thanks for suggestions
I already bought PCI express wireless adapter
I am rather busy at the moment
So sometimes do things when I am too tired.
I did tonight fit the adpter, a I have somehow b**@@ered the computer
Fitted cards, memory, etc before no probs.
Just does nor switch on
I have downloaded HP troubleshooting guide, will have a look tomorrow , but I DON'T HAVE THE TIME

sorry rant over


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Thanks for suggestions
> I already bought PCI express wireless adapter
> I am rather busy at the moment
> So sometimes do things when I am too tired.
> ...


Remove the card and try starting it up again. It could just be a bad connection but try again without first!


----------



## Stonechat (5 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Remove the card and try starting it up again. It could just be a bad connection but try again without first!


it's even weirder than I can imagine.
I am as I said reorganising the house. I took my allegedly bust computer up stairs and it does actually work. Mrs S's computer which was working, now works in neither. Bear in mind that we had a partial rewire, and I wonder about the quality of mains/earth/neutral
Plug a lamp in, all socket work. They will come to look at wiring, don't know when. Unlike my working days, I have no test equipment.
Odd, and wasted more time!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Feb 2015)

when you say works or does not work - are you referring to the internet connection or that actual machine powering up?

I am wondering if something like the psu connector to the motherboard has worked loose in transit.... just a thought.
You can PM me if you want some support rather than hijacking this thread - I'm an it engineer by trade and have built machines from scratch and repaired thousands and thousands of them... one of the downsides of working in a school - kids break things rather too frequently so I have had lots of practice!


----------



## Stonechat (5 Feb 2015)

This for the offer
How ever seems to be mains issue


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> This for the offer
> How ever seems to be mains issue


Check any extension leads you may be using and make sure nothing else is on the at the time. Just a thought.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Feb 2015)

@Stonechat ditto what @SatNavSaysStraightOn says, been building and repairing them for over 25 years, just today semi sorted out the O.H.'s, she wanted to try a copy of linux a few weeks back, so installed that on a separate drive, not as a dual boot but as two separate o.s's (i.e. choose the boot drive in the bios) trouble is it f'd up, so rearranged the hard drives and reinstalled windows, so everything is fresh.


----------



## Rustybucket (5 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Good news got the bike back yesterday from LBS with gear cable fixed (I am still busy but will try some modest mileage today



Where do you take your bike? Need some work doing on mine. Was thinking chertsey cycle surgery?


----------



## Stonechat (5 Feb 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Where do you take your bike? Need some work doing on mine. Was thinking chertsey cycle surgery?


Cycleman in Ashford, not ideal as not opern much.
There's also birdie bikes in Chertsey, but they are relocating


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Feb 2015)

Just updated my database, and we were talking a few weeks back about how if you keep records there is always something, well tomorrow I will pass 18,000 miles.


----------



## Ootini (6 Feb 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/251092533

First off road ride in ages. Trying out my new hard tail... the bike performed well...... I didn't.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/251092533
> 
> First off road ride in ages. Trying out my new hard tail... the bike performed well...... I didn't.


I think we are all a bit like that at this time of year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Feb 2015)

Projection for the year 2,000 miles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Projection for the year 2,000 miles.



Have you stopped using mycyclinglog?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Have you stopped using mycyclinglog?


Nothing to put in it really.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nothing to put in it really.


20 miles more than me!  I'm not too bothered about miles this year. Might even become more of a fair weather rider as I am fed up cleaning bikes and have stuff wear out quicker in bad conditions. It's been a bad few months financially and buying stuff for bikes is becoming lower priority.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> 20 miles more than me!  I'm not too bothered about miles this year. Might even become more of a fair weather rider as I am fed up cleaning bikes and have stuff wear out quicker in bad conditions. It's been a bad few months financially and buying stuff for bikes is becoming lower priority.



Clean them? A bit of dirt protects them I say.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nothing to put in it really.



Get bloody using it, that way we all know you are okay if you aren't posting but we can see your mileage going up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Feb 2015)

@Mo1959 I know what you mean, though I haven't spent anything on the bike really since the chainset in Sept. Though I am in need of new brake blocks, chain and whilst the front tyre seems like it will last forever I know it wont theres £60 or so before I start could do with changing the rear cassette from 12-27 to 12-25, another £20-25 and still no nearer to doing the Carleton other than everything is now stripped of it, new studio lights whilst a bargain to me are still expensive, and I think it will be another year on the Viking rather than a new frame (bike).
Besides Mo the weather in your neck of the woods is usually much worse than here, we have hardly seen any snow, a bit of ice right enough, but nothing to write home about, temps whilst colder than last year (though difficult to give any sort of accurate figure, as neither this nor last year have I/did I do much riding) haven't been as cold as 2013, plus I have better clothing, positively cooking this aft.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Get bloody using it, that way we all know you are okay if you aren't posting but we can see your mileage going up.


Its usually updated on strava, besides apart from a few clipless moments when I first started using them I have only come of the bike twice in 18,000 miles both down to lack of concentration really, and both times i bounced pretty well, besides when I compare the 10% of the distance you have done, you don't much feel like updating MCL  and I didn't start using it till about June/July last year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Feb 2015)

@Supersuperleeds just for you I have just put Jan totals in


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Feb 2015)

@Supersuperleeds and one other thing I am just a smidgen short of a 1,000 miles in the last 90 days.
Edit which is some 210 miles more than the same period last year in only 2 extra days riding over the same said period
Edit 2 and weigh only 12st 2lb


----------



## Stonechat (6 Feb 2015)

After 2 days of hard work at home, I a looking for a couple of rides at the weekend. Recently as a reward to myself, I ordered a couple of extra clothes. Got a dhb windslam Jersey, ordered according to measurement, I got small, which though snug is just about ok. Really warm.Also been wearing the Aldi bibtights a lot lately as warmer than the other ones,though the pad was not as good. I ended up buying some btwin ones. They are windproof, and have a good pad, fit a lot better than the Aldi ones. Got medium in these. Now better equipped, even though I actually hope the cold will finish soon. Only thing I have lacked is I only have one merino base layer.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Feb 2015)

@Stonechat I have been wearing my Aldi winter trousers of late (those days I have been out) I just wear them over my summer shorts, when its too warm for these I have some lycra leggings I have unstitched front to rear, and wear these under the shorts, the pad obviously sits where the gap is in the leggings, these I find good down to 2-5C, find them better than my leg warmers, I have also stitched some stirrups to the legs.


----------



## sutts (6 Feb 2015)

I have to say, the two-fingered Shimano gloves I got have been awesome! No cold hands this year so far! I'm on 850 miles to date and have been really lucky with no snow! I'm doing too much though, that much is clear, I'm just soooo slow at the minute! Next year, I will be sensible, but I want a big year!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Feb 2015)

sutts said:


> I have to say, the two-fingered Shimano gloves I got have been awesome! No cold hands this year so far! I'm on 850 miles to date and have been really lucky with no snow! I'm doing too much though, that much is clear, I'm just soooo slow at the minute! Next year, I will be sensible, but I want a big year!


I am slow as well, its as much in what we wear air density plays a part, colder muscles
Speeds for Feb for the last three years







and that 2013 was cold.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Feb 2015)

but if you take Sept.






I was poorly in Sept last year.


----------



## sutts (6 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am slow as well, its as much in what we wear air density plays a part, colder muscles
> Speeds for Feb for the last three years
> 
> View attachment 79124
> ...


Thanks Nigel. That's the sort of speed I get in winter. I so long for the nice weather now! I have to say though, it was 4 degrees today, but the sun had some strength when it popped through...or maybe I was dreaming, lol!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Feb 2015)

sutts said:


> Thanks Nigel. That's the sort of speed I get in winter. I so long for the nice weather now! I have to say though, it was 4 degrees today, but the sun had some strength when it popped through...or maybe I was dreaming, lol!


Temps here were 5.2 to 1.2 (wind chill included on the colder temps) I was over dressed this aft.
I tend not to ride to much in Jan-Feb, though its not a temp thing other than maybe ice on the roads.

This point last year I had done 162 miles in 9 days riding, this year 198 also in 9 days,


----------



## Stonechat (7 Feb 2015)

Well managed to get out and leave early enough to make to 700 grou ride from Windsor.
It was pretty nippy when I took the dog out first and still cold later
The new dhb Windslam Roubaix Long Sleeve Jersey was awesome jus tthe job, The btein bibtights were more comfortasble than the Aldi, and easier to ride in. After a ehile I could feel musclw a shade cold, but that was the weather.
First time I have been with thaty group for some time
https://www.strava.com/activities/251456621
40.47 miles @ 15.6 mph
659 feet climbed.

COmputer now on wireless networking - yes the card I bought.
Problem is still there. If I plug it in downstairs - any socket it won't even switch on, Mrs S's computer does not like the mains at all and will not switch on, it was OK and nothing done, I am pretty sure it is working.


----------



## Razzle (7 Feb 2015)

I'm back 

Quick 10miler to get back into the swing of things after being a fair weather cyclist lol

https://www.strava.com/activities/249070563

Daz


----------



## nobbyp (8 Feb 2015)

Lovely 35 miler yesterday - despite the feeling the entire ride was uphill - 2235 ft in 34.5 miles at 14mph. New fastest speed at 41.6mph as well !!

https://www.strava.com/activities/251568030


----------



## Leescfc79 (8 Feb 2015)

First half decent ride of the year, 40 miles but flat as a pancake although the wind more than made up for it!

http://app.strava.com/activities/252012743


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Feb 2015)

Well I cant be doing so bad this year if I am 5th out those I follow locally on this, Kvelo is the Knottingley cycling club.


----------



## stevey (8 Feb 2015)

Nice day out today started off cold but soon warmed up very nicely it was blue sky &  
https://www.strava.com/activities/252130810


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Feb 2015)

stevey said:


> Nice day out today started off cold but soon warmed up very nicely it was blue sky &
> https://www.strava.com/activities/252130810


Takes me about 6 or 7 miles to get warm hands, but at least i wasn't in a winter jacket today, just a winter shirt.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Feb 2015)

Well I am a head of last years total at this point.


----------



## stevey (8 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Takes me about 6 or 7 miles to get warm hands, but at least i wasn't in a winter jacket today, just a winter shirt.



Tell ya what Nigel I am suffering really badly with cold hands even after today's ride they were still cold didn't warm up at all. 
May have to go and see the docs as I may suffer with reynaulds


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Feb 2015)

@stevey I wear two pairs of gloves, either of which I can wear when its a little warmer, sort of does me down to freezing point and a little lower if dry, ruddy painful if it snows a lot though on a longer ride of say 10-15+ miles, I did have some Aldi gloves that served well in the winter of 2012-13, the difficulty I have is balancing what to wear, of late its been late afternoon when I get out, so the Jacket has been a must as I tend to come home in the dark, though Friday I was to warm as I was out daytime and winter trousers, today just my home made lycra leggings and shorts a compression base layer and winter shirt, overshoes and two pairs of thin socks, feet were always on the cool side but not cold, hands as I said warmed up after about 6 or 7 miles.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Feb 2015)

Got out earlier, don't usually ride two days running so could feel it in my legs
A tad warmer and less wind, Even the sun came out

Not a demanding course
Stoke D'Abernon, Cobham and Chobham (two quite different places)

39.31 miles @ 15.3 mph
1234 feet of climbing.
https://www.strava.com/activities/252071644/

Yesterday being colder used the Aldi gloves but back to thinner ones today - make is I think called Raptor.

Mrs S is getting near to being discharged - can't be soon enough for her, someone is being a bit slow in hospital - seems to be occupational therapy
Hope to see her back - this will invitrably mean a big commitment for me, but hopefully we can both work around the situation


----------



## Effyb4 (9 Feb 2015)

I haven't been out as much as I'd like the last few weeks because of the cold weather. I managed to get out yesterday and today though. It was bright, but cold, both days. I mostly feel warm. It is only my feet that feel cold.
Yesterday's ride https://www.strava.com/activities/251916668
and Today's ride https://www.strava.com/activities/252535083


----------



## spooks (9 Feb 2015)

First ride out since October!! 
Tired after 26 miles but made it up Doccombe hill without stopping so happy with that. I've got a long way to go before I'm ready for the Velothon Wales!! It was amazing to be back out and in the sun though. Looking forward to doing it again.
https://www.strava.com/activities/252563135


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Feb 2015)

@spooks lots of climbing for your first ride in a few months....very brave!


----------



## spooks (9 Feb 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> @spooks lots of climbing for your first ride in a few months....very brave!


Strava lopped a few hundred feet off the main hill so I did a bit more than it shows. I was just going to cycle along the valley and then turn around at the bottom of the hill but when I got there I thought I'd give it a bash!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2015)

spooks said:


> Strava lopped a few hundred feet off the main hill so I did a bit more than it shows. I was just going to cycle along the valley and then turn around at the bottom of the hill but when I got there I thought I'd give it a bash!


It didn't it still shows a 700+ft climb, you were under water pretty much for the first 14 miles


----------



## spooks (9 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It didn't it still shows a 700+ft climb, you were under water pretty much for the first 14 miles


Good point. It normally tops out at 1000ft and starts at under 200ft so it's probably about right. Still feels like a mountain after so long off. 3 miles of climbing is never enjoyable for me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2015)

spooks said:


> Good point. It normally tops out at 1000ft and starts at under 200ft so it's probably about right. Still feels like a mountain after so long off. 3 miles of climbing is never enjoyable for me.


Closet thing I have done thats close is this https://www.strava.com/activities/55510153/segments/1012151923.

You should be able to set way points on your 800, so when you start from a set place the unit will take that as the start height.


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Feb 2015)

Quick 10 mie blast on the MTB tonight to keep the legs going, only thing of note was nearly getting knocked off my bike by a badger! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/252694334


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2015)

Did my first non stop 50km (31 miles) ride this year, with what for round here is about as hilly as it gets 1573ft (49.5ft/mile) strava, rwgps gives 44.36ft/mile (which is what I use for my database), though not as much as @spooks


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Feb 2015)

A bimble after work
https://www.strava.com/activities/252609942/


----------



## Stonechat (9 Feb 2015)

Apologise for off topic post
Mrs Stonechat returned home from Hosp this afternoon. Everything is difficult yet. Good to have her back, but a bit scary how far she has to go.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Apologise for off topic post
> Mrs Stonechat returned home from Hosp this afternoon. Everything is difficult yet. Good to have her back, but a bit scary how far she has to go.



Good luck!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Apologise for off topic post
> Mrs Stonechat returned home from Hosp this afternoon. Everything is difficult yet. Good to have her back, but a bit scary how far she has to go.


I remember a time in here when most topics have/were covered, hope things go well.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Feb 2015)

Need to get my mojo back - completely lost interest in cycling.

Today I forced myself to get bike cleaned, tyres pumped up, everything lubed ready for a ride on Friday. 

Only opportunity I have this week as I am in the mountains Saturday and doing long low-level hike Sunday. Rest of the week I have 'stuff' to do.

I wish I could get 'grabbed' by cycling but it doesn't quite hit the spot for me - I just see it as an aid to fitness as I head into my later years. Which I guess is enough really.


----------



## nobbyp (10 Feb 2015)

Apologies if wrong thread but .... After a cracking ride on Sat I spent a lovely hour cleaning and buffing the bike on Sunday - and got to wondering whether there was a "right way" to clean a bike - particularly all the fiddly bits. 

I don't always have the luxury of an hour to give everything a good going over so any tips welcomed or any recommendations for cleaning tools / products that would help keep the bike in tip top condition.

For example I was particularly perplexed by a small bit of rust I could see in between the cogs on the cassette and can't see without taking it apart how you clean these bits


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Apologise for off topic post
> Mrs Stonechat returned home from Hosp this afternoon. Everything is difficult yet. Good to have her back, but a bit scary how far she has to go.


Good luck and best wishes. It is scary. It's a long road to recovery!
I still can't even lift a full glass of water, get myself showered or dressed, pick up anything that land on the floor... Time is the best healer, sadly sometimes it passes very slowly!


----------



## stevey (10 Feb 2015)

All the best for a speedy recovery Mrs Stonechat


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Feb 2015)

nobbyp said:


> Apologies if wrong thread but .... After a cracking ride on Sat I spent a lovely hour cleaning and buffing the bike on Sunday - and got to wondering whether there was a "right way" to clean a bike - particularly all the fiddly bits.
> 
> I don't always have the luxury of an hour to give everything a good going over so any tips welcomed or any recommendations for cleaning tools / products that would help keep the bike in tip top condition.
> 
> For example I was particularly perplexed by a small bit of rust I could see in between the cogs on the cassette and can't see without taking it apart how you clean these bits


I have rust on most of my bolt heads, doesn't seem to matter how much I put a leyer of oil on them, a bit of rust on the cassette will not do much harm as its not likely to be in contact with the chain and will be replaced usually within about 6-8,000 miles depending how you look after the drive chain, the main things are to keep cables and drive chain as clean as you can over the winter months, to clean the chain take a cloth and wrap it round the chain and spin the pedals backward this will remove the dirt, keep doing this till you can remove no more dirt, then lube the chain a small drop on each link with the lube of your choice, me just basic 3-1 type oil, again wrap the cloth around the chain till its clean, again by spinning the pedals backward, you will be surprised how quick you can do this after a bit of practise, I try and do it any time its rained and a couple of times a week if its been dry, I can have chains last up to 8,000 miles, though usually it would need a new cassette at that mileage.
Cassette, I tend to dismantle this maybe once every 2-4 weeks if its been bad weather wise (I could do with doing this at the moment).
Cables make sure the cable guide at the bottom is clean of road muck, and I use GT85 where the cables come out of the outers this just any build up of crud and helps the cables run smoothly.
Brakes try and clean these especially after a mucky ride as the build up of muck will act like a paste accelerating rim and pad wear. 
The rest can really be done as and when you have time
However if you want to clean the cassette in place try some baby wipes rolled up or pipe cleaners, its easier with the wheel removed, and I find if I remove the wheel it just as easy to strip the cassette.


----------



## stevey (10 Feb 2015)

So i decide to go out just to turn the legs and get warm.. Bam turning right off the main road to head home front wheel went ended up kissing the tarmac several grazes to knee and an extremly sore (Poss Broken) right wrist.
and my new bib shorts are ripped.....
Bike is grazed on the Front shifter apart from that it's fine.

Should have stayed in...lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Feb 2015)

@stevey I was a little more fortunate yesterday, both front and rear wheel slipped on I think a diesel/oil patch at a local set of lights, but both regain grip (so much for gatorskins being a bit slippery), hope the wrist isn't as bad as it seems.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2015)

stevey said:


> So i decide to go out just to turn the legs and get warm.. Bam turning right off the main road to head home front wheel went ended up kissing the tarmac several grazes to knee and an extremly sore (Poss Broken) right wrist.
> and my new bib shorts are ripped.....
> Bike is grazed on the Front shifter apart from that it's fine.
> 
> Should have stayed in...lol



Sorry to hear that - hope your wrist is not broken.


----------



## Ootini (10 Feb 2015)

I'd forgotten how much fun proper mud was: https://www.strava.com/activities/252979619


----------



## RWright (10 Feb 2015)

ouch @stevey I hope you heal up quickly and can repair your bibs.

I haven't been doing anything for the past few weeks and feel guilty about not getting out, we have had some nice days, some not so nice too though. It is raining and cool here today and by looking at the weather forecast I may not get back with the program for just a little longer.

I noticed yesterday that my closed bypass track is now opened for traffic. It was fun while it lasted. The good news is that the old highway should be nice for riding. I can get to all sorts of nice low traffic roads with it as well as just use it for basic fitness spins. Nice to see some of you are getting out, I hope to be back out soon. I am going to start getting the bikes ready for spring for next week or so. Have fun and be careful.  ....(I had trouble figuring out there is a new thumbs up emoticon )


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2015)

I've come down with a dose of cantbebothereditis. Lol. Gorgeous day, sun is still out and quite mild and, guilty as I feel, I just can't be bothered going out. I really struggle to go out later in the day and much prefer first thing but it's been too frosty lately to go early.

Just two dog walks for the last couple of days.


----------



## stevey (10 Feb 2015)

Thanks @RWright sore now i think its just a badly sprained wrist


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2015)

stevey said:


> Thanks @RWright sore now i think its just a badly sprained wrist


Are you not going to go for an x-ray just in case? Might be safer.


----------



## stevey (10 Feb 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you not going to go for an x-ray just in case? Might be safer.


No .... But will see what its like tomorrow (Stubborn)
And the fact i can move all fingers and rotate wrist a bit plus press all the bones on either side of the wrist says to me its not broken.
Then again ....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Feb 2015)

stevey said:


> No .... But will see what its like tomorrow (Stubborn)
> And the fact i can move all fingers and rotate wrist a bit plus press all the bones on either side of the wrist says to me its not broken.
> Then again ....


that's not a good indication... I walked on a broken leg for 5 weeks going by that as a teenager. not to mention 20 years ago when I had a badly sprained wrist x-rayed I was informed that my previous break had healed nicely except for the chip that was floating around the joint. Needless to say I knew nothing about the previous break - but could place when I had done it and how.... I had just thought it was sprained then as well! worth getting it checked IMO... sorry...


----------



## stevey (10 Feb 2015)

Well i have to go out tomorrow so if it still pains then i will pop into surgery after.

Thanks for the concern


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I've come down with a dose of cantbebothereditis. Lol. Gorgeous day, sun is still out and quite mild and, guilty as I feel, I just can't be bothered going out. I really struggle to go out later in the day and much prefer first thing but it's been too frosty lately to go early.
> 
> Just two dog walks for the last couple of days.



Shall we have a lazy competition Mo'? 

I'm pretty psyched up for Friday now and the bike is all set - I'm sure once I am up & running I'll get back into it.

Hope you find your zeal & zest again!


----------



## Stonechat (10 Feb 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I've come down with a dose of cantbebothereditis. Lol. Gorgeous day, sun is still out and quite mild and, guilty as I feel, I just can't be bothered going out. I really struggle to go out later in the day and much prefer first thing but it's been too frosty lately to go early.
> 
> Just two dog walks for the last couple of days.


Sometimes when you force yourself, you are glad
May be able to do a short ride tomorrow. Some work on the house here may mean no ride on Friday
Depends how Mrs S feels about it really as well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Feb 2015)

@stevey as @SatNavSaysStraightOn says its not easy to tell, broke a bone in my foot some years back and still bothers me now, but it wasn't overly painful at the time, mind the I think the rest of the compression injury might have had something to do with that.


----------



## stevey (10 Feb 2015)

Well my wrist has started to balloon so off to hospital in the morning....
To see what the verdict is expecting a long stay


----------



## stevey (11 Feb 2015)

double fracture of the wrist...
http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/stephen_marsden1/media/2015-02-11 13.09.06_zpshonzatw4.jpg.html


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Feb 2015)

@stevey sorry to hear that, but best you went.


----------



## Leescfc79 (11 Feb 2015)

@stevey get well soon


----------



## SpaCyclist (11 Feb 2015)

@stevey hope you are able to get back on your bike soon!


----------



## stevey (11 Feb 2015)

thanks all  this is the 2nd time there has been a bike related incident lets hope there is not a 3rd....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Feb 2015)

stevey said:


> thanks all  this is the 2nd time there has been a bike related incident lets hope there is not a 3rd....


bet you are glad we all 'nagged' you and sounded like old housewives now!

seriously best wishes and take it easy... SNSSO


----------



## stevey (11 Feb 2015)

Its appreicated thank you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Feb 2015)

stevey said:


> Its appreicated thank you.


let hope you get better faster than I have! you can get some miles in for me that way...

I've just been signed off until April for a review then (back dated to last November)! not expecting much to have changed... and don't worry I'm not trying to live off the state - the only thing I can get is my national insurance contributions paid... though I may be able to get a PIP allowance in the future but I'm not holding out much hope...


----------



## stevey (11 Feb 2015)

I very much doubt your a state sponger. Hope you get better soon as well.

P.S learning to use the mouse left handed is a PITA nevermind one finger typing left handed.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2015)

@stevey Glad you went and got it checked. You don't want it healing badly. At least the plaster holds it together nicely and should start to heal quickly. Thought they might have given you one of the modern slings rather than the old bandage type.


----------



## stevey (11 Feb 2015)

She seemed in a rush like i was inconviencing her.. Goto go back next week to see if i need another cast or can get away with a splint.

Thanks for the nagging though (joking) in all honesty was going to go anyway


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Feb 2015)

stevey said:


> I very much doubt your a state sponger. Hope you get better soon as well.
> 
> P.S learning to use the mouse left handed is a PITA nevermind one finger typing left handed.


if you have windows - look up something called sticky keys - it is a blessing. Turn it on and turn off the bleeps and make sure it does not disable itself when you press two keys together (one of the settings). I lived with only 1 good hand (the other was in plaster for the best part of 15 years sometimes to above the elbow) and sticky keys makes life so much easier! (press shift 5 times in quick succession to enable and then get to the options...)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2015)

stevey said:


> double fracture of the wrist...
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/stephen_marsden1/media/2015-02-11 13.09.06_zpshonzatw4.jpg.html



Ouch!

Thanks for pointing it out too! 

GWS and hope you are not in too much pain.


----------



## stevey (11 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Thanks for pointing it out too!
> 
> GWS and hope you are not in too much pain.


Its just in case you didn't see it...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Feb 2015)

Ok explain this to me if you can I set a couple of p.b.'s going up hill this @ 15.8mph over 1.3 miles and 98ft elevation or 75.4ft/mile, yet the whole ride of 39.2 miles @ 42.5 ft/mile my average was 14.2mph
One of the p.b.'s
https://www.strava.com/activities/254352038/segments/5953526287

and beat someone on one of these http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/review-pinarello-fp2-08-31374/
sorry didn't beat him was 4's behind


----------



## Stonechat (14 Feb 2015)

Mrs S is lacking in confidence for me to get out. So I am looking to get a turbo. Needs to be quietish, not to pricy, any recommendations? Presume that I will need a mat too. Don' want to lose fitness.


----------



## nobbyp (14 Feb 2015)

51 miles at 15.4mph with 1200 ft climbing. 1st 50 miler since I was a young fit(ish) thing.

Last 3 miles were a bit of a killer as had to do an extra loop involving some nasty little lumps.

Good news - pleased to get a 50 in so soon in the year - bad news can't imagine doing it all again in the same day - lots of miles to get in before taking on 100 miler in July to get legs used to the higher mileage


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2015)

nobbyp said:


> 51 miles at 15.4mph with 1200 ft climbing. 1st 50 miler since I was a young fit(ish) thing.
> 
> Last 3 miles were a bit of a killer as had to do an extra loop involving some nasty little lumps.
> 
> Good news - pleased to get a 50 in so soon in the year - bad news can't imagine doing it all again in the same day - lots of miles to get in before taking on 100 miler in July to get legs used to the higher mileage



You will be fine, if you've done a fifty you can do a hundred. Just take your time and enjoy it. You will probably find you will drink a lot more in the second fifty miles than the first. Also carry some haribo or jelly babies and if you feel yourself flagging a sugar boost really helps. Also if you need a rest then stop, doing a hundred is about doing the distance, time doesn't matter one bit.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You will be fine, if you've done a fifty you can do a hundred. Just take your time and enjoy it. You will probably find you will drink a lot more in the second fifty miles than the first. Also carry some haribo or jelly babies and if you feel yourself flagging a sugar boost really helps. Also if you need a rest then stop, doing a hundred is about doing the distance, time doesn't matter one bit.


Definitely
Eat and drink regularly so you don't bonk


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2015)

At last - back out! 

17.6 miles / 12.8 mph av' (bit slow but hey-ho) / 1433' climbing (ouch)

Was in the mountains yesterday for long day above the snow line - took around 9 hours so feeling a bit tired first thing this morning and dithered re bike ride.

Felt fine and dandy on this fine and dandy day once I'd gotten going.

34/30 came in handy on a couple of the longer hills! 

PS: does anyone else think that the cycling emoticon is facing the wrong way?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> PS: does anyone else think that the cycling emoticon is facing the wrong way?


Me thinks you do think too much! 

Glad you got out. Been forcing myself out the door as well, finding it hard work but glad I am getting out. 33 yesterday and 24 this morning. Finding that plenty far enough at the moment.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> *Me thinks you do think too much!*
> 
> Glad you got out. Been forcing myself out the door as well, finding it hard work but glad I am getting out. 33 yesterday and 24 this morning. Finding that plenty far enough at the moment.



Yes - too much time on my hands I suppose!

***

Glad you are out and about - looking forward to the thread livening up as the days get better.

Getting fed up with just reading about the latest exploits of @Nigelnaturist and @Stonechat  (Only because they make me feel inadequate!)


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - too much time on my hands I suppose!
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


So, I presume my more modest efforts don't offend you? Lol.

A few of us are posting on the Tea section now as there is more banter there these days.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> PS: does anyone else think that the cycling emoticon is facing the wrong way?


Yes!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Feb 2015)

@SpokeyDokey only been out 3 days this last week, and i just do the same ride to my friends house usually, which is only 3.5 miles away.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - too much time on my hands I suppose!
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


Well if it makes you feel inadequate, then me too as I am not riding at all for 1 week


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> So, I presume my more modest efforts don't offend you? Lol.
> 
> A few of us are posting on the Tea section now as there is more banter there these days.



I'll have a look in Tea Mo'.

Ok - you make me feel inadequate too! Esp' in your pre-sheep days!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2015)

Afternoon folks. its been a while since i was here. I dont like cycling in this weather, so ive spent my time walking, and generally not doing much. Yes @Mo1959 has been spending time on the tea section, along with Brian. Its the main place i hang out. Its a great bunch of people although half the time we talk complete rubbish.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2015)

> ="welsh dragon, post: 3537655, member: 32036"]Afternoon folks. its been a while since i was here. I dont like cycling in this weather, so ive spent my time walking, and generally not doing much. Yes @Mo1959 has been spending time on the tea section, along with Brian. Its the main place i hang out. Its a great bunch of people although half the time we talk complete rubbish.



Only half the time?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Only half the time?





? Ok. Ok. Most of the time then. I see you popped in to see what was happening..


----------



## puffinbilly (16 Feb 2015)

Finally got some time to go out on the bike this weekend - good 70 miles yesterday at a reasonable 14mph - everything is slower at this time of year. Then out tonight for a 23 mile run that was mostly hill climbing up some very steep roads to the west of Newcastle that were virtually deserted except for a police car doing constant loops - think he thought I was mad and was just checking. Really surprised and chuffed to have found that I averaged 13.6mph over these alpine passes.

See someone has started a vicious rumour that spring is nearly here - I know that's it's official end is 21 March but I'm going to ask if we can finish early this year.I'm actually ahead of where I was last year with 520 miles so far.

I was going to attempt the record for most miles covered by bike in a year - and had done over 8000 miles in January .......but I forgot to turn the garmin on.....so Steve Abraham I'll give you a free run at the record....absolutely incredible.
http://oneyeartimetrial.org.uk/team


----------



## Big_Dave (16 Feb 2015)

Unfortunately kurt the yank going for the same record attempt is ahead of steve abraham now by about 500 miles in comparison (started 9 days after steve), although steve's routes have been hillier and a lot colder, kurt is in sunny florida and where it's nice and flat. in january kurt averaged 9ft per mile, Steve averaged over 28ft per mile. Yes it's a mileage challenge but I know which of the 2 has the most respect, Go Steve!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Feb 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> Unfortunately kurt the yank going for the same record attempt is ahead of steve abraham now by about 500 miles in comparison (started 9 days after steve), although steve's routes have been hillier and a lot colder, kurt is in sunny florida and where it's nice and flat. in january kurt averaged 9ft per mile, Steve averaged over 28ft per mile. Yes it's a mileage challenge but I know which of the 2 has the most respect, Go Steve!!!


Wouldn't be just because he's British would it, and nothing to do with elevation, besides 29ft/mile is flat, its North Lincs flat anyway.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Feb 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> Unfortunately kurt the yank going for the same record attempt is ahead of steve abraham now by about 500 miles in comparison (started 9 days after steve), although steve's routes have been hillier and a lot colder, kurt is in sunny florida and where it's nice and flat. in january kurt averaged 9ft per mile, Steve averaged over 28ft per mile. Yes it's a mileage challenge but I know which of the 2 has the most respect, Go Steve!!!


Steve aims to ramp up his mileage with longer and warmer days


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wouldn't be just because he's British would it, and nothing to do with elevation, besides 29ft/mile is flat, its North Lincs flat anyway.


Respect to both for the mileage, nothing to do at all with being British or American just stating the facts


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> Respect to both for the mileage, nothing to do at all with being British or American just stating the facts


Yes, it's pretty mind boggling just thinking about what they are attempting. Would be nice to see the record getting broken no matter who does it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Feb 2015)

Not sure its far to say breaking this record is the same as it was, respect for the distance ect..., however with modern nutrition and bike design and better understanding of fitness, it sort of shifts the goal posts a little bit.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not sure its far to say breaking this record is the same as it was, respect for the distance ect..., however with modern nutrition and bike design and better understanding of fitness, it sort of shifts the goal posts a little bit.


Same with nearly all record breaking attempts in most sports these days though Nigel. Can't halt the progress of better equipment/nutrition etc. I suppose somebody (maybe even you with your computing expertise) could come up with some sort of algorithm that could compare their efforts?


----------



## stevey (17 Feb 2015)

Well after coming back from hospital the cast was taken off (Doc's words "It served no purpose at all") Had another xray bone still cracked so they put me in a splint and basically told no cyclng upto 5 weeks min.
So will start jogging.
http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/stephen_marsden1/media/2015-02-17 14.55.20_zpsvj1okfza.jpg.html


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Feb 2015)

stevey said:


> Well after coming back from hospital the cast was taken off (Doc's words "It served no purpose at all") Had another xray bone still cracked so they put me in a splint and basically told no cyclng upto 5 weeks min.
> So will start jogging.
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/stephen_marsden1/media/2015-02-17 14.55.20_zpsvj1okfza.jpg.html



You forgot to point out which arm the cast is on. 

Hope those 5 weeks go quickly for you.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2015)

stevey said:


> Well after coming back from hospital the cast was taken off (Doc's words "It served no purpose at all") Had another xray bone still cracked so they put me in a splint and basically told no cyclng upto 5 weeks min.
> So will start jogging.
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/stephen_marsden1/media/2015-02-17 14.55.20_zpsvj1okfza.jpg.html


Hope the time flies in and it heals well. You never know, you may end up liking jogging more than cycling. 

Starting to wonder if it would make more sense for me to jog more whilst I am still able. Would be much cheaper and no worries about mechanicals.


----------



## stevey (17 Feb 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope the time flies in and it heals well. You never know, you may end up liking jogging more than cycling.


Thanks Mo somehow i dont ever think i will like jogging more than cycling....


----------



## RWright (17 Feb 2015)

Good luck with the wrist stevey. It has been the walking wounded around here the past year or so.

We have about what looks like an inch of ice on the roads here. It is also still pretty cold and forecast to be that way for a week or so. I don't want to break anything so I will stay off the bikes. I am also not going to walk or jog. There are hardly any cars out but there is always that chance that if I go out walk that there will be that one driver that loses control and...well you know. Time to binge watch the last season of Homeland and check out a few movies I guess. I was so lucky we got more sleet than freezing rain and I did not lose power.


----------



## RWright (17 Feb 2015)

stevey said:


> Thanks Mo somehow i dont ever think i will like jogging more than cycling....


I don't know if I will ever like jogging over many forms of torture.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2015)

stevey said:


> Well after coming back from hospital the cast was taken off (Doc's words "It served no purpose at all") Had another xray bone still cracked so they put me in a splint and basically told no cyclng upto 5 weeks min.
> So will start jogging.
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/stephen_marsden1/media/2015-02-17 14.55.20_zpsvj1okfza.jpg.html



Bugger that, I'd still ride with a splint, I just wouldn't admit it to the doctor when I went back after making it worse


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Feb 2015)

@stevey you'll have to get a comfy suspension bike until your hand is better, hope it all heals up well mate. Sod jogging tho, I'd be dead within 100yards lol, I couldn't jog if my life depended on it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Feb 2015)

@Stonechat how is Mrs Stonechat doing?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Feb 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Same with nearly all record breaking attempts in most sports these days though Nigel. Can't halt the progress of better equipment/nutrition etc. I suppose somebody (maybe even you with your computing expertise) could come up with some sort of algorithm that could compare their efforts?


I ain't that good Mo. I wasn't taking away from the achievement, I know what doing only a 1/10 that distance is like, and your right you can't stop progress, but even if either rider does manage it, and remember we are still a long way from Dec, or even them finishing, its easy to start a challenge and do well, I can start any MTC on strava and go at it well, and when I was a little fitter for 30 days at a time, so whilst they are doing well still away to yet.


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Feb 2015)

Nigel, I'm rubbish at all the strava challenges, 
I maybe stupid enough to go out in sub zero temps but I've been plagued with man flu for the last 3 months I've not been out for a week now, the latest bout of man flu has knocked me right off my feet
I may join spokeydokey and hibernate for the winter , roll on summer


----------



## Tankengine (17 Feb 2015)

Back on proper rides post crash. And..(unrelated!) ..n+1! 

To celebrate gears, a functional back & half term I tried the lond to brighton again and this time got up the beacon


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Feb 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> Nigel, I'm rubbish at all the strava challenges,
> I maybe stupid enough to go out in sub zero temps but I've been plagued with man flu for the last 3 months I've not been out for a week now, the latest bout of man flu has knocked me right off my feet
> I may join spokeydokey and hibernate for the winter , roll on summer


Most of them are just about time, none are really difficult, even things like the springs challenge, its just about putting the time in.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Most of them are just about time, none are really difficult, even things like the springs challenge, its just about putting the time in.


Yes but you have to be a bit single minded.
Hoping that a *very* short ride may be in order tomorrow


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Most of them are just about time, none are really difficult, even things like the springs challenge, its just about putting the time in.


I eventually got a bit fed up with them. I started to feel like I was almost forcing myself just to ride for the sake of mileage rather than enjoyment. Much happier now that I set out not really caring how far or fast I ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Yes but you have to be a bit single minded.
> Hoping that a *very* short ride may be in order tomorrow


My mind covers loads of subjects 



Mo1959 said:


> I eventually got a bit fed up with them. I started to feel like I was almost forcing myself just to ride for the sake of mileage rather than enjoyment. Much happier now that I set out not really caring how far or fast I ride.


I actually felt better about myself when I did them, to be honest, the thing I disliked was not the distance but the time, and as you know I struggle much past a couple to three hours, unless I call in somewhere that is sort of safe for me, Peter in my case, its why most of my riding is there and back, I can stretch it to about 20miles each way.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Stonechat how is Mrs Stonechat doing?


Well she has been home for week. She has got a little more mobile during the week. We have a promise of grab rails which we are waiting for. At present too hard to get out of the house. Work on converting the loo built into outside of the house is nearly done. She did manage to get her own breakfast this morning. We think the physio ( occupational therapist) will come soon. She is not in too much discomfort, but in evenings sleeps a lot. However I have to remain hopeful that the slight improvement continues.


----------



## Justinslow (17 Feb 2015)

Haven't done a lot lately, currently on the turbo feeling the pain! Had a couple of boozy weekends on the trot, I don't normally drink much and my God has it affected me. I feel like I'm starting again, feel overweight and flat, the joys of alcohol, must try to get out this weekend as the turbo is dull as dish water but necessary. How I managed a 100 mile sportive last October I don't know!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well she has been home for week. She has got a little more mobile during the week. We have a promise of grab rails which we are waiting for. At present too hard to get out of the house. Work on converting the loo built into outside of the house is nearly done. She did manage to get her own breakfast this morning. We think the physio ( occupational therapist) will come soon. She is not in too much discomfort, but in evenings sleeps a lot. However I have to remain hopeful that the slight improvement continues.


That sounds great. You are sounding more positive as well. Sleep is good for healing. 

I'm falling asleep around 8pm at the moment. Have to actually have an alarm to wake me for my 10pm medication! (If I don't, or I take it early, I wake in agony in the early hours of the morning, it's not one of the pain killers but one to control nerve pain). 

With my step-father, once the grab rails had arrived, we have up waiting for the relevant people to come and fit them. Occupational health had marked the height they wanted them at, so I fitted them for him. It took 10 days less that way! Not something I can now do and sadly the places I need them simply can't take them! The walls are, well only partitions and won't be strong enough (places like our bathroom and shower). Plus getting any help like that when you fall into the working age bracket is proving a nightmare.

How are you holding up? I've seen toll all of this has taken on my husband. It's not good! I think me had only been out on his bike once since my disk ruptured back at the beginning of November.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> That sounds great. You are sounding more positive as well. Sleep is good for healing.
> 
> I'm falling asleep around 8pm at the moment. Have to actually have an alarm to wake me for my 10pm medication! (If I don't, or I take it early, I wake in agony in the early hours of the morning, it's not one of the pain killers but one to control nerve pain).
> 
> ...


Well you're right it is not easy, and I have not cycled since she has been home. She rather overly wants me to be at home - een without cycling there is much to do though.
It is easy for us both to get irritable about even small things so have to learn to bite my tongue sometimes, not easy for me!

A couple of rides and a turbo would do me some good


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well you're right it is not easy, and I have not cycled since she has been home. She rather overly wants me to be at home - een without cycling there is much to do though.
> It is easy for us both to get irritable about even small things so have to learn to bite my tongue sometimes, not easy for me!
> 
> A couple of rides and a turbo would do me some good


I know here we are both seriously glad we didn't wait for the NHS to get their act together (they are not as good as our old NHS back in Surrey) because as it is, it looks like I probably have some permanent paralysis. By the time I had been operated on privately, the local NHS hospital hasn't even given me a date for a 'red flag' MRI to find out what was wrong.

It does sound like the Surrey crew (I know the Chertsey hospital well having lived in Woking for 4 years) are helping you out much better than the Crewe bunch failed to do here!


----------



## stevey (18 Feb 2015)

@Stonechat @SatNavSaysStraightOn Reading about your own woes sort of puts my little injury into perspective hope you both come through your own battles ok.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Feb 2015)

I do like this thread for the opportunity to share our tales of adversity as well as progress. Many of you have a variety of challenges in front of you and it's great to see you remaining (it seems to me) in high spirits. I'm lucky in that myself and my loved ones are healthy. My biggest woe is not finding time to get on my bike during half term! It's been noted on other threads that a man died on a bike ride on Sunday not far from me. He was my age and had a family too. It brings it home to me how tenuous our grasp is sometimes. My wife has already pointed out, "that could be you one day". But if we avoided risks we'd never do anything. And that would never do, would it?

Respect to you all.


----------



## Leescfc79 (18 Feb 2015)

Did 26 miles last night over in Kent, didn't quite go to plan.

Firstly, I forgot my winter gloves so had to borrow a pair from a friend, he only had thin summer gloves spare so took them, after about 3 miles I'd lost feelings in my fingers. Then we had to take a diversion as one of the roads we usually take was closed as they were doing electrical works, we were diverted into some lovely lanes, well they would be in the summer, they had flooded from the previous days rain and the roads were covered in standing water and mud, I lost my back wheel at one point descending and still don't know how I managed to stay on the bike, that coupled with a traffic jam where all the cars were being diverted took some of the fun out of the ride.

Still, all miles are good miles ;-) 

https://www.strava.com/activities/256280314


----------



## Stonechat (18 Feb 2015)

Finally got out this morning 
As I did not have a lot of time, decided to try to make it a bit harder
Did some 2 minute intervals
Felt great to be out again

https://www.strava.com/activities/256582700


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Feb 2015)

Sorry @Stonechat, @SatNavSaysStraightOn, & @stevey ( I think you lot had better change screen names as they all start with S, anyone else notice that one), I know your all having a naff time at the moment, but I am pretty well peeved off, need to get more new wheels (I think), what looks like a slight crack in the rear rim, like last year, these haven't done as far either, doubt they have done 6,000 miles.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (18 Feb 2015)

21 and a half miles, (don't forget the half!), and childishly pleased with myself for breaking the 20 mile mark, even if only by one and a half miles!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Feb 2015)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> 21 and a half miles, (don't forget the half!), and childishly pleased with myself for breaking the 20 mile mark, even if only by one and a half miles!


All those half miles add up.


----------



## puffinbilly (18 Feb 2015)

@Nigelnaturist -what wheels are you riding at the moment - remember you having trouble before and getting a replacement. The r501 are £60 from Amazon at present.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Feb 2015)

RS11's RS10 replacements, almost the same thing, except its not as big a crack, I do need to confirm as it is so faint at the moment, but it starts at a spoke nipple, and the wheel seems more out of true than normal, (catching the mudguard where it hasn't been doing, I though it just excessive mud), I have seen them (R500/1's ) at good prices best I have seen is £50 at plent-x, but I suspect they will have gone even though they show 4 in stock, my wheels still have a warranty, but as I put a dent in the rim I am not fully sure how this would effect it, when I got the replacement wheels, (again planet-x) said a new two year warranty this was March last year.


----------



## SpaCyclist (18 Feb 2015)

Sorry to hear about the problems some people are having at the moment.

I managed to get out this morning - 33 miles - which is my longest ride so far this year. The first part of the ride was pretty flat, but there were some modest hills in the second half - nothing too steep! I am quite pleased, as I am almost half way to my target of 73 miles for the great Yorkshire Bike Ride on 6 June. It was quite warm if a little breezy when I was out. Unfortunately that may be my only ride for this week due to poor weather forecasts and work commitments.

You can see the ride here: https://www.strava.com/activities/256591800.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sorry @Stonechat, @SatNavSaysStraightOn, & @stevey ( I think you lot had better change screen names as they all start with S, anyone else notice that one), I know your all having a naff time at the moment, but I am pretty well peeved off, need to get more new wheels (I think), what looks like a slight crack in the rear rim, like last year, these haven't done as far either, doubt they have done 6,000 miles.


Almost puts me off getting new wheels
Anyway if I get anything it will be a turbo
Just hoping Mrs S will feel OK for me to do an outing on Sunday
She is really OK but see how she feels


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Almost puts me off getting new wheels
> Anyway if I get anything it will be a turbo
> Just hoping Mrs S will feel OK for me to do an outing on Sunday
> She is really OK but see how she feels


Its probably just my maintenance, mind you the guy at a local bike repair place, its not a shop but a guy that repairs bikes/builds wheels, has indicated that the spokes could be over tight, though not much, and that I really do punish my wheels somewhat with the mileage, never thought of it that way.
Hope you get to go out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its probably just my maintenance, mind you the guy at a local bike repair place, its not a shop but a guy that repairs bikes/builds wheels, has indicated that the spokes could be over tight, though not much, and that I really do punish my wheels somewhat with the mileage, never thought of it that way.
> Hope you get to go out.



You should consider some hand built wheels. Will be more expensive than off the shelf, but will last a lot longer. I paid around £180 each for the two sets I've had built by my lbs.


----------



## Justinslow (21 Feb 2015)

As hoped, managed to get out this morning
https://www.strava.com/activities/257826150
Felt ok until the last 15 miles where by I had nothing left!
Overall a nice ride and I managed to pretty much ignore strava for the whole journey not worrying about segments etc. was pretty happy I could do over 50 miles without much recent time in the saddle, although I do "hurt" a bit, particularly in the nether regions. To me, it goes to show the turbo doesn't come close to replicating "real" rides - who sits on a turbo for over 3 hours? (For me the turbo just keeps me vaguely bike ready)


----------



## Nomadski (21 Feb 2015)

Went out with @themosquitoking for a planned pootle to Box Hill on a very chilly day. Went a very wonky route to try and minimise hills, and what with Saturday traffic made very heavy work of not a great deal of miles. Decided to do the indoor cafe at Ewell before Box Hill as the day was really not Box Hill Cafe friendly! After tea (and beans on toast) headed off to the main event, but found I was leaving my riding partner behind (unusually) at pretty much every hill. As he didnt seem to have much in his legs, we detoured back on ourselves, sat in more traffic, and headed home.

Was still good to get out, and got some miles under us, even if it was at a very slow pace. Also makes February my most active month since September, with 3 rides, which is nice.







https://app.strava.com/activities/257909544


Hope your year gets better @Stonechat, @stevey & @SatNavSaysStraightOn.


----------



## Leescfc79 (21 Feb 2015)

Last 2 years I've done the 40 miles 'No Excuses' sportive, this year decided to go for the 80 miler. 

With very little training got around ok but my friend had to give up at 55 miles as he felt terrible which was a shame as he's usually much fitter than me but a mixture of him struggling and the strong wind meant we only averaged about 10mph for about 20 miles in the middle.

Made up a bit of speed to average 12.6 so pretty slow but still happy to get 80 miles under my belt on a cold, windy day in February.

http://app.strava.com/activities/257906579


----------



## Justinslow (21 Feb 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> Last 2 years I've done the 40 miles 'No Excuses' sportive, this year decided to go for the 80 miler.
> 
> With very little training got around ok but my friend had to give up at 55 miles as he felt terrible which was a shame as he's usually much fitter than me but a mixture of him struggling and the strong wind meant we only averaged about 10mph for about 20 miles in the middle.
> 
> ...


Did you do much training leading up to the ride? I find on these higher mileage rides you realy have to put the miles in beforehand or you are gonna struggle, perhaps your mate hadn't quite done enough! I couldn't have done much more today as I was spent but my route dictated that I had to keep going to get home! I was down to the inner ring and the largest rear crawling up hills in the last 10 miles of my ride as my legs just had nothing left.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Feb 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Went out with @themosquitoking for a planned pootle to Box Hill on a very chilly day. Went a very wonky route to try and minimise hills, and what with Saturday traffic made very heavy work of not a great deal of miles. Decided to do the indoor cafe at Ewell before Box Hill as the day was really not Box Hill Cafe friendly! After tea (and beans on toast) headed off to the main event, but found I was leaving my riding partner behind (unusually) at pretty much every hill. As he didnt seem to have much in his legs, we detoured back on ourselves, sat in more traffic, and headed home.
> 
> Was still good to get out, and got some miles under us, even if it was at a very slow pace. Also makes February my most active month since September, with 3 rides, which is nice.
> , and i'm still getting used to them.
> ...


I was rubbish, i'm really sorry. I ended up with someone elses legs last saturday night, something i'm still not sure you weren't responsible for and i'm still getting used to them. I'm assuming, after todays ride, that i didn't get the legs of Froome or Quintana.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> I was rubbish, i'm really sorry. I ended up with someone elses legs last saturday night, something i'm still not sure you weren't responsible for and i'm still getting used to them. I'm assuming, after todays ride, that i didn't get the legs of Froome or Quintana.


Maybe you got mine. I've been feeling really heavy legged for a couple of weeks now. Making exercising hard work.

Had thought about a wee run this morning as it was freezing overnight but it is now lightly snowing. Got a cheek to call it a run.........more a gentle shuffle!


----------



## Leescfc79 (22 Feb 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Did you do much training leading up to the ride? I find on these higher mileage rides you realy have to put the miles in beforehand or you are gonna struggle, perhaps your mate hadn't quite done enough! I couldn't have done much more today as I was spent but my route dictated that I had to keep going to get home! I was down to the inner ring and the largest rear crawling up hills in the last 10 miles of my ride as my legs just had nothing left.



This year I've done 1 40 miler, 3 rides of around 20 miles and a couple of MTB rides. I've also done a bit of turbo riding so nowhere near enough training, to be honest though due to the slow pace I felt fine and could've gone further just had the aches of not being on a bike for that long (sore lower back/shoulders). 

My mate did exactly the same level of training as me minus the turbo (not enough!!!)


----------



## Stonechat (22 Feb 2015)

Managed to get out for first proper roide since Mrs S came home from hospital
Not long, and even then missed a loop so cut off 3.5 miles

Went through Datchet to Windsor and back through the park, down through Vrginia Waters to Chertsey and back Feels good to be out
29.12 miles at 15.4 mph
866 feet climbed
and back in time to get a light lunch ready

https://www.strava.com/activities/258312692

Edit
Even a pr on a very frequently ridden segment along the river, can't remember going that hard


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2015)

Today - got up super early to get out on 30-miler but...

...rain-sleet-snow-unusual combinations of all three, has set in.

Demotivated again.


----------



## Big_Dave (22 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Today - got up super early to get out on 30-miler but...
> 
> ...rain-sleet-snow-unusual combinations of all three, has set in.
> 
> Demotivated again.


If it makes you feel any better it's hammering it down here with rain/sleet 

Yesterday was the first day I was well enough to get out just for a short mtb ride, I've had 11 days off the bike and it felt like months little bit behind on my personal monthly mileage challenge but not too worried still I've got 10 months left to catch up .


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (23 Feb 2015)

Eleven miles yesterday, but I was in good company, six or seven female members of the Great Britain cycling team breezed past me with a team car following. They didn't speak but I expect they were trying to catch their breath after chasing me down!


----------



## nobbyp (23 Feb 2015)

Short of time this weekend but squeezed a 30 miler in 

https://www.strava.com/activities/257783310

Bit blustery and was waiting in vain for the headwind to turn into a tailwind on the turn for home. Couple of slightly hairy side wind moments at the top but all good


----------



## sutts (23 Feb 2015)

I went to Fuerteventura a couple of weeks ago. I hired a mountain bike with tyres big enough to put on a tractor...now considering that it was horrendously windy all of the time and quite cold, I managed to do 385 miles in 4 days of cycling.  This was great really, 'cos there is nothing on that island to do at all. I really disliked the place, never again, but at least it boosted my year-to-date total...and gave me my 1st and 2nd 100 mile rides (and probably my last). The wind was atrocious, I battled and battled a head wind for almost 30 miles, only to turn around and it was still a head wind, sure of it!


----------



## Justinslow (23 Feb 2015)

That's a lot of miles on a slow bike!


----------



## sutts (23 Feb 2015)

Justinslow said:


> That's a lot of miles on a slow bike!


Yes, it really was! I have put in a lot of miles since starting two years ago and it made it possible. I remember having jelly-legs after doing 15 miles when I started...seems impossible now! I'm not quick, too old to be quick, but I do have a great deal of stamina, I suppose. I'm really proud of what I have achieved, as an ex 50 a day smoker who gave up in 2000, this is a new lease of life and it has given me an improved outlook too. I just feel generally happier...unless of course I can't get out then I feel all guilty!!


----------



## Justinslow (23 Feb 2015)

sutts said:


> Yes, it really was! I have put in a lot of miles since starting two years ago and it made it possible. I remember having jelly-legs after doing 15 miles when I started...seems impossible now! I'm not quick, too old to be quick, but I do have a great deal of stamina, I suppose. I'm really proud of what I have achieved, as an ex 50 a day smoker who gave up in 2000, this is a new lease of life and it has given me an improved outlook too. I just feel generally happier...unless of course I can't get out then I feel all guilty!!


Do you get out often in this country then? I want to get out more but I'm not really interested in freezing dark salt encrusted roads! It limits my saddle time no end, roll on the spring. 
Top job though, kudos to you, proving it can be done, who would have thought it possible when you were puffing 50 a day (and omg the cost of all those fags)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2015)

sutts said:


> I went to Fuerteventura a couple of weeks ago. I hired a mountain bike with tyres big enough to put on a tractor...now considering that it was horrendously windy all of the time and quite cold, I managed to do 385 miles in 4 days of cycling.  This was great really, 'cos there is nothing on that island to do at all. I really disliked the place, never again, but at least it boosted my year-to-date total...and gave me my 1st and 2nd 100 mile rides (and probably my last). The wind was atrocious, I battled and battled a head wind for almost 30 miles, only to turn around and it was still a head wind, sure of it!


I don't know, quite a sort after naturist/nudist place I believe.


----------



## sutts (23 Feb 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Do you get out often in this country then? I want to get out more but I'm not really interested in freezing dark salt encrusted roads! It limits my saddle time no end, roll on the spring.
> Top job though, kudos to you, proving it can be done, who would have thought it possible when you were puffing 50 a day (and omg the cost of all those fags)



Yes, to be fair, I get out a lot. I'm lucky (debatable!) that I work 12 hour shifts, so get plenty of time off (same hours a year, just that we work a day and a half every time we go in). I have failed twice to get 9000 miles in a year, achieving 8700 in my first year (got the flu in the last few weeks) and 8300 in the second (broke finger on bike, had to have surgery to repair it). This year, I am hoping to get it...and hoping to do much less next year, 'cos, its hard work (as we all know). I'm on 1409 year to date, so I am on course.


----------



## sutts (23 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I don't know, quite a sort after naturist/nudist place I believe.



Oh! Not my thing Nigel..but it was too cold anyway...and we all know what happens in the cold!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Feb 2015)

sutts said:


> Oh! Not my thing Nigel..but it was too cold anyway...and we all know what happens in the cold!


Doesn't bother a true naturist


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Feb 2015)

Pretty ropey out there - the four black horses in the field that abuts our back garden have turned an interesting shade of white-grey in the sleet and hail.

Mrs SD has been out with carrots to 'cheer them up'!


Oh; forgot to mention - no pedaling today!


----------



## Stonechat (25 Feb 2015)

Did another ride
Managed to fit in a little before my Chertsey visit
21.57 miles @ 16.2 mph
600 feet climbed

It was drizzling when I started
Got to Chertsey a bit mucky
Nice ride though

I am showing an increase in speed though it is a bit illusory as I am only doing short rides and no hill repeats!

Need to adjust tension on gear cables
Bike mucky too
https://www.strava.com/activities/259650260


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Feb 2015)

Squeezed a very short ride in 8.59 miles / 12.47 mph av' / 543' elevation gain.

Very windy and cold - I was pretty slow going against the wind and didn't seem to gain much when coming back (psychological thing I'm sure).

5 long sections of flooded lane - one almost at bottom bracket height for about 40m.

Bike looks a mess and can have a scrub-up at the weekend


----------



## Stonechat (27 Feb 2015)

Having done one job at home and accrued some brownie points, the weather looked good, a birthday card to be delivered (birthday today) 
So donned my SHORTS! and did a little ride.

Couldn't remember the 'cycle route', but found it, not as good as I remembered
Had not got my overshoes on and went through some puddles and mud and with the loose gravel could not make such good time.
Returned with a diversion around Colnbrook

GLorious sunny day and legs had their first airing of 2015

Considering the slow part very please with average speed of 16.3 mph
16.12 miles done and 200 odd feet

https://www.strava.com/activities/260539936


----------



## Steady (28 Feb 2015)

Got up early this morning with the intention of taking advantage of the becoming early sunrises, got my cycling gear on only to find it was drizzling set to turn to rain, being a fair weather cyclist I did for a split moment think about ditching the ride but I was dressed and went along with a "sod it!" mindset and did a quick spin. I'm finding it much easier to clip in now, not getting half way to the next junction/unclip point before I get clipped in, it's almost instant. 

The rain's killed my planet x rear light though, should have seen that coming from the reviews but oh well, maybe it'll dry out. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/260812639


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2015)

Steady said:


> Got up early this morning with the intention of taking advantage of the becoming early sunrises, got my cycling gear on only to find it was drizzling set to turn to rain, being a fair weather cyclist I did for a split moment think about ditching the ride but I was dressed and went along with a "sod it!" mindset and did a quick spin. I'm finding it much easier to clip in now, not getting half way to the next junction/unclip point before I get clipped in, it's almost instant.
> 
> The rain's killed my planet x rear light though, should have seen that coming from the reviews but oh well, maybe it'll dry out.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/260812639



Regarding the rear light, a bit of vaseline around any joins and cling film wrapped around the light help keep water out.


----------



## Steady (28 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Regarding the rear light, a bit of vaseline around any joins and cling film wrapped around the light help keep water out.



That was one of those things I planned to do, but never did. Light survived after a bit of drying so I'll get on that today (or tomorrow!)


----------



## ChrisEyles (28 Feb 2015)

Just finished the first 50 miler of the year, a lovely route up onto Exmoor and back - but avoiding the worst of the local lungbusting hills (at least for now!)  

Can't wait for the Spring and to get out on some longer rides!


----------



## Renmurew (28 Feb 2015)

I just started cycling in January and completed my first 20 miler this morning. Still feeling on a high and even the dog is getting tired of me grinning now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Feb 2015)

Renmurew said:


> I just started cycling in January and completed my first 20 miler this morning. Still feeling on a high and even the dog is getting tired of me grinning now


Nice one well done, it wont be be to long before 20 miles is just a warm up.


----------



## Eribiste (1 Mar 2015)

Renmurew said:


> I just started cycling in January and completed my first 20 miler this morning. Still feeling on a high and even the dog is getting tired of me grinning now


Well done. I remember my first 28 mile ride for a charity as a near death experience toward the end! As Nigel says, it's just a nice ride out distance now.


----------



## axwj29 (1 Mar 2015)

I was chuffed with myself yesterday, I made it up two short but steep (one had a 20% sign) hills, then decided to get home the hard way, up the long hill in to the village that seems steep in the car. The wind did help, but I was surprised I managed it no problem.


----------



## Steady (1 Mar 2015)

Clipless moments, of course I had one, even though I was dead certain I wouldn't. 

Early morning short ride spotted my brother who was dropping my nephew off at Army cadets, he's off to qualify for their Cross Country reginal final run today down in Cambridge to see who goes to the nationals and I happened to cycle past their drop off point, of course my clipless form went out the window slowed first and then tried to unclip resulting in me toppling over in front of them (and the young cadets!) Needless to say I'll spend the rest of the day mortified and icing my knee and then suffer the retelling of the tale when I see my brother later today. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/261325864 Nice sunrise this morning though!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2015)

We've had rain and hail today with high winds. Now we have thunder and huge snowflakes!

No pedaling today.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We've had rain and hail today with high winds. Now we have thunder and huge snowflakes!
> 
> No pedaling today.


Got out for a really good ride.
Went to Box Hill, was nice and sunny, but EXTREMELY windy. There were times I struggled to go above 12 mph.

43.51 miles at 15.0 mph, not bad considering the wind.
2306 feet climbed.

Plenty of cyclists about, and I passed a good few, so not the slowest.

https://www.strava.com/activities/261491045


----------



## iggibizzle (1 Mar 2015)

I was a bit of a cyclist in my teens (on the rd on a mtb) but then pretty much gave up for 15 years to abuse my body in the name of fun. Last summer I sold the car and decided to buy a road bike. The stress of driving was too much. Overnight I just went from one to the other! Just gone through the 8500km mark since July (that's with being off the bike for a month too with broken wrist ). Now averaging 300+km a week with ease. Decent speeds. Managed 1350km for the 4weeks of feb. Loving it


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Mar 2015)

So we're into March and we get a return to wintry weather. Strong winds and hail today. More forecast for the beginning of the week. Jesus wept.


----------



## iggibizzle (1 Mar 2015)

But of snow on the way home earlier! At the same time as sunshine. Baffling.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Mar 2015)

Monthly stats for Feb
183 miles done = a low total due to circumstances
5069 feet climbed
Average speed 15.58 mph


----------



## Leescfc79 (2 Mar 2015)

February stats

Road bike - 141.1 miles, 4015 ft climbed.

MTB - 25.5 miles, 1223 ft climbed

Turbo - 54.6 miles.

Total - 221.2 miles.

Not happy about the totals but I lost a week doing any exercise due to decorating the house from top to bottom, going to join the stava climbing challange which starts this weekend to help motivate me and hopefully we will start to see spring soon!


----------



## starthms (3 Mar 2015)

Hi all,

Not been on here in a bit, cool to see how people are doing so well. I thought id give an up date to how things are going for me. well on the weight front gone from 100kg to 86 kg so very much happy with that and yesterday did a 71km ride at 25.1 km ave speed again very happy with that.

i am doing the Velothon Wales in June is anyone on here doing it too?

Question to peeps, with a new baby long ride are not easy to pull off so say if i only have an hour to ride which is best? A ride with a lot of hill climbing or a ride with sprint intervals in it.
Anyway keep up all the good work people hope to hit 100km this month


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2015)

starthms said:


> Question to peeps, with a new baby long ride are not easy to pull off so say if i only have an hour to ride which is best? *A ride with a lot of hill climbing or a ride with sprint intervals in it.*
> Anyway keep up all the good work people hope to hit 100km this month


Are these not much the same, but both will help, any riding will help keep the body for becoming to unfit. I can't ride much at them moment, just can't afford the maintenance on the bike, but I try and do 50-150 miles of different riding, I am not fast, my average this winter being (it being the slowest in 2 years) at 14.56mph however the riding is much more difficult than that I was doing in the summer, its difficult to compare 2013 as I used a Garmin 500, and it gave a slightly higher corrected height on rwgps, one day I will go through my database and compare unit elevation and see what difference that has


----------



## iggibizzle (3 Mar 2015)

Anything that hurts is good training I say. Not many hills at all round my way, but plenty of wind. A winter of dealing with 50mph headwinds some days (including last few mornings!) is a great workout. So good infact that I'm quicker up killer hills than people who practice them all the time! If there is no wind I just make surs I'm pushing it a bit for longish periods on the flat.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2015)

Just been creating a new table, this compares the unit elevation where I have the data, or in the case of the Bryton R20 from RWGPS, I think I have full unit data from Sept 2013 onwards (which just happens to be my quickest avg sp month), from Dec 13 to about Moy 2014 data is from the R20, from then onwards if I have it its from the edge 705, or the R20 if thats failed. i had been wondering why I am so slow in recent months, I think this explains it, though I suspect some of the data from Dec 2013-May 2014 may be from the R20







Edit, though I am still not convinced how accurate any of it is.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just been creating a new table, this compares the unit elevation where I have the data, or in the case of the Bryton R20 from RWGPS, I think I have full unit data from Sept 2013 onwards (which just happens to be my quickest avg sp month), from Dec 13 to about Moy 2014 data is from the R20, from then onwards if I have it its from the edge 705, or the R20 if thats failed. i had been wondering why I am so slow in recent months, I think this explains it
> 
> View attachment 81264


Yes I was slower while doing the Strava climbing chalenge, though doing it has probably strenthened myand my climbing.
Felt so much better in shorts the other day though, sure I go faster when not clobbered by winter clothing


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2015)

@Stonechat we all do Bob, many other factors too, like less weight both in clothing and kit you carry lights and batteries ( I usually carry two battery packs for my cree light, three rear lights), air density ect....
If you take the two Aug figures 






There is little difference in speed, 2014 I was on better wheels and had a years riding, but if you look after Aug 2014, this I know is from the same unit so is like for like comparison 






I have been trying to include more climbing, which is quite difficult here, I have kept on trying to better it.
If I take the rwgps corrected data it shows 2013 as being much more difficult. You can also see that rwgps rounds the Edge 705 data down 






but the 500 data up





That Aug 2013 should be 44,168ft, but even so the rwgps corrected is still much higher.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Mar 2015)

Things I learned today: riding in a hailstorm stings a bit, and it is possible even on a circular loop to have a headwind all the way. I think.

https://www.strava.com/activities/262354553


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Things I learned today: riding in a hailstorm stings a bit, and it is possible even on a circular loop to have a headwind all the way. I think.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/262354553


Certain wind directions and topography can feel like that. Sw or westerlies are bad here as I am going N/S so get a side wind of some sort or into it, for big chunks of the ride


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2015)

ordered some R501's from Ribble £65 hopefully with these being a more standard J spoke, I may have better luck sourcing them if they brake, chain and cassette will have to do for now, as I will be changing to a 12-23 it doesn't really matter if they are worn a little, also the old wheels will be something to put the carlton frame should I have be in position to put it all together.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Certain wind directions and topography can feel like that. Sw or westerlies are bad here as I am going N/S so get a side wind of some sort or into it, for big chunks of the ride


A bit like today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2015)

I think this shows that the difficulty of a ride is a combination of both distance and elevation






Todays ride being pretty much my standard 50km loop (with slight variations depending how I am feeling)
Rather pleased with this even with the tail wind cutting 25's of my previous best A638 Roundabout to Barnsdale Bar
There were a few others all wind assisted this was the up hill bit 1.1 miles and 99ft (strava) @ avg sp 18.2mph


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2015)

Having said that, it kept my speed down on some down hill bits.
This one is half the speed (14.3mph) of my p.b. of 30mph


----------



## Stonechat (3 Mar 2015)

starthms said:


> Hi all,
> Question to peeps, with a new baby long ride are not easy to pull off so say if i only have an hour to ride which is best? A ride with a lot of hill climbing or a ride with sprint intervals in it.
> Anyway keep up all the good work people hope to hit 100km this month



I too am having limited time.

Not sure exaclty the same
If/when I get a trainer then it would be easier to keep to intervals
I have done intervals from 30 s up to several minutes. Itaffects how hard you can go
Also recovery time in between


I do think intervals are supposed to extend your capacity for using energy

However the hill climbin definitely increased my ability to grind out hills


----------



## starthms (4 Mar 2015)

@Stonechat i guess the best thing would be to alternate between them. so increasing use of energy to apply to hill climbing, but nothing going to be better than just a nice long hard ride just have to make sure i enjoy and understand they are a treat.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Mar 2015)

Well another Wednesday another ride
Definitely windy out. Riding along the river with headwind at times

23.3 miles at 15.4 mph
1266 feet climbed
Sunny but the rather cold wind made it a good shoirtish workout

https://www.strava.com/activities/262825979


----------



## puffinbilly (4 Mar 2015)

I was only doing 70 officer........took a nice little jaunt down this lovely piece of tarmac today... three lanes and a cycle lane all marked off.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-31726226

I have been out far more over this winter than last and have noticed speeds dropping but managed to cover 500 miles last month and have 820 miles so far this year. Should make for an enjoyable spring and summer.

Good to see @Nigelnaturist has come out of hibernation now for @SpokeyDokey and @Mo1959 as the better weather heads north.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> I was only doing 70 officer........took a nice little jaunt down this lovely piece of tarmac today... three lanes and a cycle lane all marked off.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-31726226
> 
> I have been out far more over this winter than last and have noticed speeds dropping but managed to cover 500 miles last month and have 820 miles so far this year. Should make for an enjoyable spring and summer.
> ...


I never stopped riding , your a bit ahead of me mind, I have done 560 miles so far, 160 miles or so more than this time last year,


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

I'm back and with my speed I think I qualify as a newbie... certainly a newbie to recumbent trikes... 2 miles in 30 minutes! Can I come back to the thread please?
not going to set the world on fire, but with 2 partially paralysed legs and a bad back I am definitely back in the newbie

My ride today....
https://www.strava.com/activities/262882504


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm back and with my speed I think I qualify as a newbie... certainly a newbie to recumbent trikes... 2 miles in 30 minutes! Can I come back to the thread please?
> not going to set the world on fire, but with 2 partially paralysed legs and a bad back I am definitely back in the newbie
> 
> My ride today....
> https://www.strava.com/activities/262882504




Welcome back SNSSO. Glad your back in the saddle. As they say, its not the distance, or the speed, but the ride, and the enjoyment.


----------



## Effyb4 (4 Mar 2015)

It's great to see you back on a bike SNSSO and back to this thread. Your distance will certainly improve.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn nice to see you back and


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2015)

According to rwgps today was about 200ft more than yesterday but the unit gives about the same height.







My last 5 rides, it is the rwgps difficulty i use in my main tables, as i thought it to be more consistent.
Today was pretty tough really, certainly felt it long before home time, not sure if the wind was worse today than yesterday, slightly different direction, so just probably felt it more.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn it should have been this way round,  back,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Mar 2015)

I had a look at the V.A.M./hr and it was 50m/hr or so more than Tuesday, but looking back through my data, this is only about average for my rides longer than about 5 miles, and I would if this is where my speed went, not putting the effort in on the hills.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I had a look at the V.A.M./hr and it was 50m/hr or so more than Tuesday, but looking back through my data, this is only about average for my rides longer than about 5 miles, and I would if this is where my speed went, not putting the effort in on the hills.


 sure that the climbing figures don't give the whole story.
Sometimes how much time you spend climbing gradients of over 5% and over 10% affects average speed, a lot of more gentlE gradients may give same figures but be easier


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> sure that the climbing figures don't give the whole story.
> Sometimes how much time you spend climbing gradients of over 5% and over 10% affects average speed, a lot of more gentlE gradients may give same figures but be easier


Not really, I know my avg V.A.M. is usually much higher the more climbing I do as in a steeper gradient, shallow gradients tend to have a low v.a.m. It has to do with the fact even though you are slower up a steeper gradient, you climb more feet/metres quicker in a given time.


----------



## stevey (6 Mar 2015)

So after several weeks of the bike I decided to see how my wrist felt so got the bike out and managed to cycle a few times up and down the garden path. Both on the hoods and drops 
All in all not to bad just not ready for the road yet. 
Think it was for my piece of mind that it is getting better.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not really, I know my avg V.A.M. is usually much higher the more climbing I do as in a steeper gradient, shallow gradients tend to have a low v.a.m. It has to do with the fact even though you are slower up a steeper gradient, you climb more feet/metres quicker in a given time.
> 
> View attachment 81540


OK I have not tended to use VAM much so far
Good new is I got a refund from Energy provider so it goes into the turbo fund
Watch this space


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2015)

@Stonechat rwgps gives total accent time, if you divide height by that, gives you an average vertical accent, obviously need to convert if using feet, but either would work. I think I could climb 100ft in a mile quicker than say 100ft in 2 miles.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Mar 2015)

stevey said:


> So after several weeks of the bike I decided to see how my wrist felt so got the bike out and managed to cycle a few times up and down the garden path. Both on the hoods and drops
> All in all not to bad just not ready for the road yet.
> Think it was for my piece of mind that it is getting better.



How's the wrist healing - ok? Still in pain?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm back and with my speed I think I qualify as a newbie... certainly a newbie to recumbent trikes... 2 miles in 30 minutes! Can I come back to the thread please?
> not going to set the world on fire, but with 2 partially paralysed legs and a bad back I am definitely back in the newbie
> 
> My ride today....
> https://www.strava.com/activities/262882504



Better than nothing! Onwards and upwards.

Can I have the secret of turning back time please as I see you are a maiden again.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Better than nothing! Onwards and upwards.
> 
> Can I have the secret of turning back time please as I see you are a maiden again.


Lol............Do you want to be a maiden too? 

Wouldn't mind turning the clock back a few years too. Currently feeling more like 75 than 55


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol............Do you want to be a maiden too?
> 
> Wouldn't mind turning the clock back a few years too. Currently feeling more like 75 than 55



It's all that jogging you are doing, it is very bad for you.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's all that jogging you are doing, it is very bad for you.


It's a whole lot cheaper though and no filthy drivetrain that sounds like a bucket of rusty nails after every ride through the puddles and road grit. Seriously thinking about becoming a fair weather cyclist and running more to be honest.


----------



## stevey (6 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How's the wrist healing - ok? Still in pain?


Not to bad thanks getting some movement back now wouldn't like to chance it though out on the road as yet (Potholes etc).
Hopefully be back on it in around 2 weeks


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> It's a whole lot cheaper though and no filthy drivetrain *that sounds like a bucket of rusty nails after every ride through the puddles and road grit*. Seriously thinking about becoming a fair weather cyclist and running more to be honest.


Glad its not just me that can hear it. Though I liken it it to grinding paste.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

2nd ride on the trike today. Double the distance this time to a lofty 4 miles! I'm not sure what my average is, but I might just consider turning back on the auto pause option to improve it a touch. 

4 miles in 40 minutes including getting the trike out. I can't explain to anyone what the sense of freedom is like after 4 months of only seeing a max of 400-500 metres from my home unless on my back on a stretcher! Great fun if a little slow!

https://www.strava.com/activities/264100508

Piccies.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Mar 2015)

Usual ride to me ma's then a circuitous way home. Wore the shorts for the first time in 2015  however it was VERY windy. Still, the legs felt unusually good and the segment list shows it! Bravo for spring!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/264236808/


----------



## Stonechat (7 Mar 2015)

Well have ordered the turbo, should come tomorrow,, thou I am riding am. Wind was definitely picking up during dog walk so hopefully on tomorrow


----------



## Stonechat (8 Mar 2015)

Today' ride was a group ride at a very slow pace, did a belt round at the end

32.08 miles @ only 13.1 mph 1138 feet
In the earlier and later bits a few PRS, went for it up prune hill, good pr

https://www.strava.com/activities/264791475


----------



## Stonechat (8 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well have ordered the turbo, should come tomorrow,, thou I am riding am. Wind was definitely picking up during dog walk so hopefully on tomorrow


Turbo has arrived


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Mar 2015)

24.3 miles @ 13.47 mph av' with 1774' climbing and half a mile of boggy Bridleway (a mix of mud and horse crap I think).

Windy day, sun out (novelty) - enjoyed the ride (another novelty).

Spent relaxing hour getting muck off of the bike plus squirting bike lube everywhere as well as dolloping on lumps of bike grease here and there.

Smashing!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

Out again today. 7.1km in 42 minutes. Average 10.0kph!
Even got my garmin out to record the ride! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/264677547


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Out again today. 7.1km in 42 minutes. Average 10.0kph!
> Even got my garmin out to record the ride!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/264677547



Great to see you out and about on a bike again Emma.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Great to see you out and about on a bike again Emma.


Thanks it is so great to be out again. My aim is every morning. Let's see how long that works! Almost done every morning on for, so might just manage it on the bike, sorry trike! But by heck, I feel like a newbie again!


----------



## Stonechat (8 Mar 2015)

Well faffed about and eventually got new trainer set up, it will be easy now just clip the bike in when I do a session
. Probably tomorrow will have a real go


----------



## Leescfc79 (8 Mar 2015)

First time out for nearly 2 weeks, wore shorts and a t-shirt which was nice.

Only had a spare hour and as I've signed up to the strava climbing challange I used the short time doing a few hill repeats, painfully slow but managed 900ft of climbing in 9 miles which isn't bad for flat Essex!


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well faffed about and eventually got new trainer set up, it will be easy now just clip the bike in when I do a session
> . Probably tomorrow will have a real go


Good luck, I failed to get motivated on mine. I went and bought some quality warm gear so I could ride out in the cold instead.


----------



## nobbyp (8 Mar 2015)

Cracking ride yesterday - bit short at 35miles but was pushed for time. Shorts on - no leggings / jacket / overshoes / winter gloves etc.

Couple of decent PB's but just loved being out in the sunshine


https://www.strava.com/activities/264352264


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn nice to see things picking up, just need to see @stevey picking it up a bit now.

I don't post my rides in here much these days, just totals, but I was rather chuff with this p.b. and 6th fastest this year 

https://www.strava.com/activities/265103732/segments/6209617197


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2015)

This is good






All figures are relative I hope, the last time I was this quick, (not that its quick) I was doing more than 4ft a mile less which in terms of difficulty is much easier, even from 14.75mph in Jan that got to be an improvement a touch quicker more climbing, these are averages so should compensate for any weather fluctuations


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is good
> View attachment 81936
> 
> 
> All figures are relative I hope, the last time I was this quick, (not that its quick) I was doing more than 4ft a mile less which in terms of difficulty is much easier, even from 14.75mph in Jan that got to be an improvement a touch quicker more climbing, these are averages so should compensate for any weather fluctuations



@Nigelnaturist 

Is your feet/mile figure averaged over the total miles traveled for the month or for half the miles traveled?

I never know what other people do.

Yesterday I ascended 1773' over 24.3 miles which gives 73' per mile average ascent per mile traveled.

Doesn't seem all that steep though on paper.

But as half the ride I was going up and the other down (not always the case but yesterday was a there and back) my actual average ascent rate over the parts of the route that I was actually climbing was 146' per mile.

Still doesn't seem a lot but it felt it at times!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Mar 2015)

Out again this morning. tad colder and a bigger tad slower than yesterday as well... had some wheel spin uphill in mud this morning and by the looks of things it must have rained overnight quite heavily! 
I have ascertained that a trike in mud is hard work! No one else needs now test this theory! 

I have also moved the mirrors from the steering thingies to the helping handles.... which are there to help me get in and out of the trike and are proving essential!

So a slower run today 7.2km in 45 minutes. guess it was just colder and well 3rd day in a row... harder as well because of the mud for long stretches...
https://www.strava.com/activities/265388515


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Mar 2015)

@SpokeyDokey overall.


----------



## axwj29 (9 Mar 2015)

The figures don't mean much to me yet but yesterday I did 20.85 miles in 2h 1m. Elevation gain was 1588. Most of that was in to a pretty strong wind (I was struggling going in to it on the flat!). I also had my most fun downhill experience yet. I can't wait to try the ride when it's not windy, see how much I can improve my time


----------



## Nomadski (9 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn - Congratulations on getting back on 2/3 wheels, hopefully will help your recovery no end.



starthms said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not been on here in a bit, cool to see how people are doing so well. I thought id give an up date to how things are going for me. well on the weight front gone from 100kg to 86 kg so very much happy with that and yesterday did a 71km ride at 25.1 km ave speed again very happy with that.
> 
> ...



I'm doing it (nice they have released the gpx so early, not so nice they have added 20km to the total distance!). Really looking forward to it, but am behind where I need to be for it atm.

My day on Saturday went like this:

2.30am Woke up and went to work
2pm Got home and donned new fancy long legged bibs I had bought for the horrible cold weather, even though when it arrived it was typically sunny and mild!
3pm Set off southbound wondering why I was wearing winter clothing when it was 16 degrees outside, albeit a little windy.

6 miles in: Hit the second bad climb on How Lane, and began to wonder why I was doing this, after no sleep.

17 miles in: Had a wee rest at the bottom of Box Hill and with the sun peeking thru the trees, felt much happier about the whole cycling thing.






Of course I had to climb Box Hill, which put a dampener on the moment, but even that was a little fun, and totally worth it at the top!






Went back to the Box Hill Cafe to top up water, only to find it was closed!

Oops!

Headed off to the Giro cafe in Esher as was down to half a bottle of water at this point which I sipped economically thru Leatherhead and Oxshott, cramp was also becoming an issue here as well as a bit of neck ache.

33.29 Miles in: Reached Giro!






Who were about to close!! :O

But fortunately let me take on some more water, and sold me two bits of much needed cake.






So I ate the cake, rubbed my legs a bit, and looked at all the traffic building up and the sun going down. Switched the lights on, and after setting off again, I hit the first bump in the road and the front light went off!

I found a little technique of waiting for the light to reboot itself (its supposed to be a fancy dan one) and then hitting it quite hard, would get it to switch back, on, but only till the next large bump.

So began, over the next 11 miles or so an interesting game where I was trying to get home as it got colder and darker, while keeping my light on by avoiding any bumps, and hitting it very hard when it did go off before a car could get the opportunity to run me over!

To be fair it DID take my mind off the cramp and neck ache.

And at 7.15pm I finally got home, in need of a very hot bath, a new front light, a bike wash, and lots of food and drink.

Long legged bibs had been useful after all, keeping me nice and toasty throughout.

It felt like an odyssey. It was 43.5 miles........ In my defence that did include 2,379ft of climbing so!

Rubbish average speed, rubbish fitness, but it is another distance milestone this year, and I had been awake since half two in the morning working!!

https://app.strava.com/activities/264496754


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn - Congratulations on getting back on 2/3 wheels, hopefully will help your recovery no end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice write-up & well done you!


----------



## Eribiste (9 Mar 2015)

I really must try to stop falling over whilst riding a bicycle or one these days I'll do some lasting damage to the bike. I came a cropper on a right turn today on the way home from work. I was turning off the main road into a side road, quite slowly, as the turn is tight and uphill, but even so, the bike just disappeared from underneath me on a road that was only slightly damp. Quite a surprise really. My new tights now have a clutch of holes around the right knee, and I've sprained my left thumb, which now has an impressive swelling and hurts a lot.
It might be a day or two before I can work the left brifter, what a nuisance.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> I really must try to stop falling over whilst riding a bicycle or one these days I'll do some lasting damage to the bike. I came a cropper on a right turn today on the way home from work. I was turning off the main road into a side road, quite slowly, as the turn is tight and uphill, but even so, the bike just disappeared from underneath me on a road that was only slightly damp. Quite a surprise really. My new tights now have a clutch of holes around the right knee, and I've sprained my left thumb, which now has an impressive swelling and hurts a lot.
> It might be a day or two before I can work the left brifter, what a nuisance.


Perhaps you need to look at your tyres. What ones do you have on the bike at present?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Mar 2015)

Well this is interesting the R501's with the same set up cassette, skewer but a different tube the other failed at the valve putting together, as far as I can make out lighter than the RS11's (this is the rear wheel) it is only marginal and could be down to the tube its so close in weight. Well the RS11 is 1060grms for the wheel and the R501 is 1075grm so it could be the tube, but nothing to write home about (so one has to wonder why I am writing this, as its a pointless exercise), hopefully the slightly higher spoke count might help, and the spokes look like they are just standard J-spokes and nipples also the rim doesn't have an off set the same way the RS10'11's do.

Edit the front is with the same tube and skewer 15grms light.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Mar 2015)

Another ride on my trike. the 5th... and I managed just under 10km which was in all honesty probably too much too soon. 1hr ride time and I was out for 1hr 30mins. It is possible I took too many photos but the light was great today and I really enjoyed it.

this one might be my favourite




but it is a close run thing with this one and this one...




https://www.strava.com/activities/265861179


----------



## Eribiste (10 Mar 2015)

Tyres currently are nicely smoothed Vittoria Zaffiro's with nothing you could call a tread pattern visible. I wonder if this has something to do with losing grip.....

New Lugano's are in the post, to be fitted once both thumbs look the same.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> Tyres currently are nicely smoothed Vittoria Zaffiro's with nothing you could call a tread pattern visible. I wonder if this has something to do with losing grip.....
> 
> New Lugano's are in the post, to be fitted once both thumbs look the same.


Road tyres don't need tread, in fact usually worse for it, bike tyres are so thin they can't aquaplane hence don't need tread.Chances are you slipped on oil especially as it was only slightly damp, a bit more rain would help in washing it away, also it being a junction, car/trucks ect that take a turning here if they have any sort of oil leak will deposit it on the road just where you on bike are likely to take the turn, I know its happened to me both front and rear, first the front slipped controlled that then the rear went and controlled that (take that as managed to not come off rather than controlled)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Mar 2015)

Found out why I have been so slow, spoke reflectors 0.66mph quicker, similar thing happened last year when the wheels got changed didn't put them back on as the later evenings are coming and again I was faster, though for some reason it was a week or so before I got quicker last year, not only was it 0.66mp faster it was 1.37ft/mile more (rwgps) over nearly another 15miles.


----------



## spooks (10 Mar 2015)

Only my second ride in the last 6 months done today. I now have just a couple of months to get from zero to velothon wales fit which could be a bit of a struggle since it looks like I'll only have 1 free day and maybe an evening a week to train. I seem to do this every year, set a challenge and then leave it really late to start getting fit for it just to make it that bit trickier. 
Today was only 24 miles but had one decent sized hill. Got a bit lost coming down the other side of it but ended up in the right place somehow. I have the next week and a bit off so my aim is to ride this hill, down the other side and then straight up another that is also 800ft elevation onto dartmoor and home. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/265907227


----------



## Stonechat (11 Mar 2015)

Did my first trainer ride yestrday
Did not have an overall plan of what goal I had so just picked a session that seemed to aimed at my level
After faffing around setting things up (in the garage), started the session.
Made a mistake on the warm up - I accidentally made it too hard - supposed to be easy. coping ok until some tough sections, had to concede these were beyond me, had to scale them back.
Supposed to be various sections at different 'slopses', with specified gearing and cadences. Finished the session it its watered down form
11 'miles' @ 13.6 mph
It was quite tough and I was dripping.
Need to be better organised next time. Will do some sort of test, so i can measure my progress
This is the Vortex smart, which I control from mobile phone.
I want to control it from the tablet, though I checked compatability when I bought the trainer, it seems my tablet is the Nexus 7 2012 edition, It doesn't have Bluetooth 4.0 aka Bluetooth smart aka BLE
I have seen an app that claims to update this, but it would mean rooting the tablet.
The train has both ANT+ and Bluetooth. It will probably be easier to get an ANT+ dongle for the tablet.

The tablet app is much more extensive, that's why I want to get this going.

THe trainer gives power readings, so for the first time I can see my power output.

Here is the session
https://www.strava.com/activities/265994861


----------



## Stonechat (11 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Road tyres don't need tread, in fact usually worse for it, bike tyres are so thin they can't aquaplane hence don't need tread.Chances are you slipped on oil especially as it was only slightly damp, a bit more rain would help in washing it away, also it being a junction, car/trucks ect that take a turning here if they have any sort of oil leak will deposit it on the road just where you on bike are likely to take the turn, I know its happened to me both front and rear, first the front slipped controlled that then the rear went and controlled that (take that as managed to not come off rather than controlled)


Yes diesel is the worst. Going up Creocknorth hill, my rear wheel was slipping away.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2015)

I needed to adjust the RD a touch as it was catching the spokes, needed to tighten the front wheel a touch as creaking sound I though was the usual seemed louder than normal, then got louder, after that it was nice and quite. Still needs a little tweaking or cables cleaning.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2015)

New chain ordered, just a cassette to get in 2 weeks, and some tyres, and I should be set till at least June, no looking for bits to make the bike better as I don't think I can really. Short of fitting carbon bits, and thats not cost effective on the Viking.


----------



## Big_Dave (11 Mar 2015)

Not much progress here, only been doing short rides for the last couple of months and got a bit behind on the mileage target now , never mind worse things happen at sea lol, Good to see people are getting out and rides appearing on Strava a bit now.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Mar 2015)

Ride out without the normal Chertsey visit to make

23.92 miles @ 16.3 mph
853 feet climbed

Was passed by a number of riders from a club or group called pedal heaven, they eased up enough for me to latch on. Where I had been riding at 17 mph, suddenly I was at 24mph with less effort, unfortunately they soon diverted

https://www.strava.com/activities/266429368


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2015)

Got out again this morning before the weather changed. Strangely the same route as yesterday! Thought I was faster than yesterday but the 30 minute reminder on my garmin told me otherwise 
Still I made it to the old railway station and made a full 10km unlike yesterday!

https://www.strava.com/activities/266395651


----------



## Eribiste (12 Mar 2015)

Well, that's me off the bike for a month or so then. I took my sore and swollen left hand off to the Doctor's yesterday to check out my 'sprain'. It turns out to be a broken thumb with a Bennet's, at the base where it meets the metacarpal, so after a lengthy visit to the hospital I came home sporting a plaster cast for my first time. It's taken me 60 years to break something, but there you go, there's a first time for everything. I hope it's not habit forming....


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> Well, that's me off the bike for a month or so then. I took my sore and swollen left hand off to the Doctor's yesterday to check out my 'sprain'. It turns out to be a broken thumb with a Bennet's, at the base where it meets the metacarpal, so after a lengthy visit to the hospital I came home sporting a plaster cast for my first time. It's taken me 60 years to break something, but there you go, there's a first time for everything. I hope it's not habit forming....


Sorry to hear that but glad you went and got it checked out. I hope it heals quickly. You'll just need to do what I did with my collar bone and do some walking for a while..........speaking of which, coffee consumed, I am off for my 5 miler with the pooch.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> Well, that's me off the bike for a month or so then. I took my sore and swollen left hand off to the Doctor's yesterday to check out my 'sprain'. It turns out to be a broken thumb with a Bennet's, at the base where it meets the metacarpal, so after a lengthy visit to the hospital I came home sporting a plaster cast for my first time. It's taken me 60 years to break something, but there you go, there's a first time for everything. I hope it's not habit forming....


Best wishes. You now qualify for the cc stick list!   obviously said in jest..

Do you ride a road bike or a mountain bike? You may find you can manage a mtb bike once your hand feels comfortable again, seriously. I rode with my left arm in a permanent cast for over 8 of the 15 years it was in it. You just can't race along and have to accept front brake braking only, but it was how I commuted to work for at least 5 of those years.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Mar 2015)

@Eribiste sorry couldn't help but like that bit at the end, hope you mend well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Mar 2015)

I reckon I can get one of these Ribble 7005 Ultralite Racing Frame to weight just over 8.5 Kgs on a 105 triple.


----------



## stevey (12 Mar 2015)

@Eribiste Bad luck mate get well soon, it seems nearly everyone is getting there bad luck out of the way in the first few months of the year.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I reckon I can get one of these Ribble 7005 Ultralite Racing Frame to weight just over 8.5 Kgs on a 105 triple.


the link goes to a frame that is and I quote



> Raw frame weight (average size) 1350g.



How are you going to knock 5kg off that? or what have I missed?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn you awake yet. frame is 1.35Kg  Should have made it clearer, a full bike build on a 105 triple.
This as far as I can make out from weights I have done, the ones I haven't are bars, stem and bb, though I am sure I did that. things missing cables and bar tape, and then things you carry.






weights are in grammes so that is 8.544Kg, unless my maths is wrong.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn you awake yet. frame is 1.35Kg  Should have made it clearer, a full bike build on a 105 triple.


possibly not  @Nigelnaturist I would go for another  but I have had my 2 cups for today, and a hot chocolate as well. Guess the dose of morphine earlier has my dyslexia putting the decimal in the wrong place again in my mind! Oops. 

The 7005 audax is what my OH has with full 105 triple all round... think he had a triple anyway - might be a compact.. not sure now... will have to check the invoice given the bike is outside with my trike.
never mind. sounds like a nice weight that does in hindsight  

I did say....


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> or what have I missed?


  I shall find a film to watch for the afternoon I think! It could be safer


----------



## Eribiste (12 Mar 2015)

I reckon my problem comes down to passing my National Cycling Proficiency back in 1967, such a long time ago. 

I obviously need to re-do the test again.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> I reckon my problem comes down to passing my National Cycling Proficiency back in 1967, such a long time ago.
> 
> I obviously need to re-do the test again.


I'm still wondering if you would benefit from a grippier tyre (such as a durano plus) and accept that you will be slower on it. Either that or I can recommend a trike!


----------



## Eribiste (12 Mar 2015)

I Think I've found the answer to my prayers.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I emailed them about the sportive regarding frame weight as I couldn't see one. that combo would come in at less than £200, though from what i have read, a 9sp Sora compact it weighs about 9.4Kg I might just get that under 9 or at least close to it, I can probably save a few 100 grms on tyres next purchase, as I don't really see much benefit in 25c over 23c. and as it will a bike just to ride, rather than the utility bike the Viking sort of is, I can probably dump things like mudguards too, it would be nice to have a dry weather bike. as well, but it then needs kitting out, so it might just be better to save up for a tiagra triple as I guess by the time I might have the funds, the 105 triple as an option will be in the history books.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> View attachment 82245
> I Think I've found the answer to my prayers.


I would be careful with that, especially if you go near the Grantham area any time in the future.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> View attachment 82245
> I Think I've found the answer to my prayers.


nahhh - you need these






from @mickle 's shop http://www.getcycling.org.uk/details.php?id=466


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn I emailed them about the sportive regarding frame weight as I couldn't see one. that combo would come in at less than £200, though from what i have read, a 9sp Sora compact it weighs about 9.4Kg I might just get that under 9 or at least close to it, I can probably save a few 100 grms on tyres next purchase, as I don't really see much benefit in 25c over 23c. and as it will a bike just to ride, rather than the utility bike the Viking sort of is, I can probably dump things like mudguards too, it would be nice to have a dry weather bike. as well, but it then needs kitting out, so it might just be better to save up for a tiagra triple as I guess by the time I might have the funds, the 105 triple as an option will be in the history books.


ahhh - thinking about it, he has the 11 speed 105 combination so it has to be a compact. Mind you I don't mind the compact, less gears to get lost in and less use of my bad hand - win win really until my disc gave up the ghost!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> ahhh - thinking about it, he has the 11 speed 105 combination so it has to be a compact. Mind you I don't mind the compact, less gears to get lost in and less use of my bad hand - win win really until my disc gave up the ghost!


I understand where your coming from, but I ride virtually on the 38th ring, and I find the 12-27 to wide a range round here, so a triple 26/38/50 12-23 is going to be better for me, the 23th might be a bit tough for a while as I do use the 24 from time to time, but then I will have the 26th inner should it be needed, giving a range from 30-110" as I say 38x27 is 37" so I have plenty of scope. I might get a 12-25 if start to venture into the pennies this summer, probably not miss the 18th as much in the hills. 26x25=27.6" would need a 34x32 to get even close to that with large gaps. In all seriousness the front shifts a dream, from the middle to the outer you can hardly tell if you have shifted on the front or the rear. I generally spin a 38x15-19 gear at 85-95rpm 13.5-19mph my actual average these last two months as been a 60.62" gear at 81.31 =14.67mph if I exclude the 500 data, the rides are about 20% more difficult than most of what I was doing for most of last year, certainly till about Oct, Then a big jump in Dec where my speed fell, but as you know there are so many factors involved you cant pinpoint one thing really. 
The difficulty should be relative to each other, though in itself means very little






The reason the ft/mile in Jan/Feb last year is so high, is it was just local, to group, into town


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I understand where your coming from, but I ride virtually on the 38th ring, and I find the 12-27 to wide a range round here, so a triple 26/38/50 12-23 is going to be better for me, the 23th might be a bit tough for a while as I do use the 24 from time to time, but then I will have the 26th inner should it be needed, giving a range from 30-110" as I say 38x27 is 37" so I have plenty of scope. I might get a 12-25 if start to venture into the pennies this summer, probably not miss the 18th as much in the hills. 26x25=27.6" would need a 34x32 to get even close to that with large gaps. In all seriousness the front shifts a dream, from the middle to the outer you can hardly tell if you have shifted on the front or the rear. I generally spin a 38x15-19 gear at 85-95rpm 13.5-19mph my actual average these last two months as been a 60.62" gear at 81.31 =14.67mph if I exclude the 500 data, the rides are about 20% more difficult than most of what I was doing for most of last year, certainly till about Oct, Then a big jump in Dec where my speed fell, but as you know there are so many factors involved you cant pinpoint one thing really.
> The difficulty should be relative to each other, though in itself means very little
> 
> View attachment 82248
> ...


my OH is a grinder not a spinner! he has thigh muscles that would make the pros envious and he doesn't try. life is just not fair sometimes....
his favourite trick on either him mountain bike or touring bike both with panniers on is to find an uphill and sprint up it. If he spots another cyclist - they have had it and if they are on a road bike, he will smile and overtake them sitting bolt upright appearing to put no effort into it and what's more he can maintain that and continue to the top of the uphill without pausing or slowing down... I have no idea how he does it, but I get that pleading look from him, you know the one a dog gives you.... and once I say yes, leave me here to slowly spin up this hill, he is off! Its not even like he gets any practice at hill either!


----------



## Eribiste (12 Mar 2015)

.....Or maybe attach one of these to SatNav's recumbent.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> .....Or maybe attach one of these to SatNav's recumbent.


there's a recumbent trike tandem for sale... you and I .....


----------



## Eribiste (12 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> there's a recumbent trike tandem for sale... you and I .....






..Which has to have one of these attached to the rear !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn its just how my cycling has develop, I remember when I started in 2012, I went through all different combinations with rear ratios, the got a smaller chainset (28/38/48) one of the cheaper ones from Spa, and found i could get most places on a 12-24 7sp at the time, 12/13/15/17/19/21/24 I think I made up, then progressed to an 8sp can't remember ratios, then put the 52/42/30 chainset on, then changed the middle ring to a 40th, then went to a 9sp which I think was 13/14/15/17/19/21/23/25/28 which was quite nice, then get the 105 kit same change set 30/40/52 and 12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27, but found the 17-19 gap to much, so I lowered the middle to 38th in effect lowering the 19 towards what the 40x18 would be, but it didn't really seem to work so well as I lost speed, so I am hoping that the 12-23 will bring some of that back, even if I have to use the 26th more often on climbing. This is a brake down of the different set ups, excluding the various 7sp setups sorted by avg sp





Some of the loss in speed I guess is down to the increase in elevation per mile even though its only small, weather I think has probably played a part too.
current setup old setup








and what I propose






You can see there is very little difference in range apart from on the high end, and I am never going to push a 110" gear on the flat at any sort of cad. Very little difference between the 38x23-24 as I have said I very rarely use the 38x27, and this is covered well on the 26th, I must admit though I do miss the 40x12 88", that was good on some slight down hills.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> View attachment 82249
> ..Which has to have one of these attached to the rear !



You could attach a "Bus and Trucks, stay clear behind" too!


----------



## Nomadski (12 Mar 2015)

Just posted this in the Velothon Wales thread, as someone is trying to get prepared for The Tumble (and to a much lesser extent, Caerphilly Hill). If anyone is local to this and has a go at the route, let me know if you think my legs will explode attempting it! (Its 100ft/mile)

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7174105


----------



## Rustybucket (12 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Just posted this in the Velothon Wales thread, as someone is trying to get prepared for The Tumble (and to a much lesser extent, Caerphilly Hill). If anyone is local to this and has a go at the route, let me know if you think my legs will explode attempting it! (Its 100ft/mile)
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7174105


 
I love these hills - might add your route into a ride, dont think ive done one of the hills.

one of my most recent boxhill routes
https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477


----------



## Stonechat (12 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Just posted this in the Velothon Wales thread, as someone is trying to get prepared for The Tumble (and to a much lesser extent, Caerphilly Hill). If anyone is local to this and has a go at the route, let me know if you think my legs will explode attempting it! (Its 100ft/mile)
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7174105


Well I have done all bar Broomehall Lane 
Having White Down forth is a bit hard- it is the steepest
I have it in mind to do Surrey Legs of Steel in the autumn which includes many of these and Newlands, Combe Lane and Barhatch Lane
Neither route is long but plenty of hills


----------



## Nomadski (12 Mar 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I love these hills - might add your route into a ride, dont think ive done one of the hills.
> 
> one of my most recent boxhill routes
> https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477



I'd be very interested to know how that route went, specifically from Walton round thru Shere as I always follow the RideLondon route from Kingston to Shere via Pyrford, but have often wondered about detouring west past Staines to Chobham, but never really figured a safe route thru.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I'd be very interested to know how that route went, specifically from Walton round thru Shere as I always follow the RideLondon route from Kingston to Shere via Pyrford, but have often wondered about detouring west past Staines to Chobham, but never really figured a safe route thru.


I live at Staines but frequently ride through Chertsey to Chobham, there are some good cycling roads


----------



## Nomadski (12 Mar 2015)

I've routed this which is too ambitious for me right now, but the key is to plot to round from Hampton to Shere in the kind of loop @Rustybucket did.

I'm doing this purely for variety really. I'm going to plan a route back much earlier than Shere, or at least cut out the hills, for a slightly more attainable route that has the miles, but not so much the hills.

The key thing is I want to avoid horribly busy roads where I don't know the area.







Actually, do you guys know any good cycling friendly cafes in these two areas?


----------



## Stonechat (12 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I've routed this which is too ambitious for me right now, but the key is to plot to round from Hampton to Shere in the kind of loop @Rustybucket did.
> 
> I'm doing this purely for variety really. I'm going to plan a route back much earlier than Shere, or at least cut out the hills, for a slightly more attainable route that has the miles, but not so much the hills.
> 
> ...


There is the cafe at the top of Newlands Corner
On a nice day can be busy.

Slightly outside your other zone there is a cafe called the Old School Cafe between Chertsey and Chobham, at KT16 0DP
Have never tried it.


----------



## Rustybucket (13 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I've routed this which is too ambitious for me right now, but the key is to plot to round from Hampton to Shere in the kind of loop @Rustybucket did.
> 
> I'm doing this purely for variety really. I'm going to plan a route back much earlier than Shere, or at least cut out the hills, for a slightly more attainable route that has the miles, but not so much the hills.
> 
> ...



Sorry I don't really stop. Only a quick pit-stop at box hill cafe for some water. 

The route I do is mainly on good roads for cycling.


----------



## Leescfc79 (13 Mar 2015)

Strava climbing challenge is out of the window, 6 days in and 487 metres of 4096 completed! I really fancied this one but work/life has got in the way, will try to get a couple of rides in over the weekend but away with work a couple of nights next week so will be lucky to hit 25% - oh well, maybe the next one!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Mar 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> Strava climbing challenge is out of the window, 6 days in and 487 metres of 4096 completed! I really fancied this one but work/life has got in the way, will try to get a couple of rides in over the weekend but away with work a couple of nights next week so will be lucky to hit 25% - oh well, maybe the next one!


Difficult in Essex I suppose , but in all honesty its a joke, 5 days riding and I haven't even tried 1815 metres and strava is a touch higher at 1864, I have only done 233km works out in old money at 41ft a mile. which is 248m/day for the remaining days my average is 454m a day. Mind you on second thoughts it is some 300ft more a day than I do on average.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Mar 2015)

Managed to get an ANT+ USB dongle ( much cheaper than Garmin one) and plugged that into the tablet via an OTG cable. After loading a couple of ANT+ Apps and the tablet and the app are now communicating with the turbo.

Did another session, ran a couple of tests, however this is not logged on the Garmin for some reason. Will check it out to to what mileage etc later


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> Strava climbing challenge is out of the window, 6 days in and 487 metres of 4096 completed! I really fancied this one but work/life has got in the way, will try to get a couple of rides in over the weekend but away with work a couple of nights next week so will be lucky to hit 25% - oh well, maybe the next one!



Fingers crossed I should get it done early next week


----------



## Stonechat (13 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Managed to get an ANT+ USB dongle ( much cheaper than Garmin one) and plugged that into the tablet via an OTG cable. After loading a couple of ANT+ Apps and the tablet and the app are now communicating with the turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a screenshot from the great app running on my tablet which is controlling the turbo

The app shows only 3.5 miles at 8.5 mph, but that was not the point, got up to 250W power.
Not sure whether that is good or bad,but I can compare it with similar runs later


----------



## Rustybucket (13 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> View attachment 82425
> 
> Here is a screenshot from the great app running on my tablet which is controlling the turbo
> 
> ...



All looks very fancy!!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Fingers crossed I should get it done early next week


It will be harder for for you using a mobile device, I know if I was using the R20 I would probably be on about 1,3-400 meters.


----------



## Steady (14 Mar 2015)

Nearest I've gotten so far this year to a "proper ride" on my usual route - https://www.strava.com/activities/267800116 It's funny how whilst out riding you can feel terrible, and feel like you weren't this bad last year, and rue the Winter for not getting out as much and losing progress etc and then find you're not that bad actually against yourself with previous times, and actually beating yourself in certain places, but not all, hills I lost all progress with.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It will be harder for for you using a mobile device, I know if I was using the R20 I would probably be on about 1,3-400 meters.



I lose about a third of my elevation on upload to Strava, but still finished it today


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Mar 2015)

SO much for chains only lasting 1,000 miles, just changed mine at 3651 miles and on the quick test spin no slipping, maybe this bears out what i say about compacts being a compromise. Excessive lateral wear, I know its the rollers and pins that dictate wear, but running with as straight a chain line as I do................


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> SO much for chains only lasting 1,000 miles, just changed mine at 3651 miles and on the quick test spin no slipping, maybe this bears out what i say about compacts being a compromise. Excessive lateral wear, I know its the rollers and pins that dictate wear, but running with as straight a chain line as I do................


on my road bike (OK now not in use) the chain is still going strong after a very similar mileage and has not even met the 0.75% mark on my chain tool. the 10 speed cassette looks like new. So tbh, I think more of it has to do with how clean you keep the chain and cassette rather than anything else. After all, there is very little difference between an 8 speed cassette and a 10 speed cassette in width - what is it? 1mm for the required spacer on my Fulcrum Racing 7 CX wheels to accommodate the 8 speed cassette rather than the 10 speed I now how? That isn't that much difference in chain line Nigel.


----------



## spooks (14 Mar 2015)

Just repeated my ride from earlier in the week. Found it much harder today! It was a bit windier (why is it that you often seem to get a headwind all the way around but never a tailwind!) and a lot colder so that might have had something to do with it. I actually managed to do it a tiny bit faster (0.5mph) so I may have been pushing harder too. I'm meant to be taking the dog for a walk now but my legs need to stop wobbling! I cant see me being fit enough for the velothon in June though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn 






in mm
So explain to me how so many get through chains in less than 1,000 miles when they seem to know what they are talking about, and many seem to be riding a 50/34 setup. I won't say compact, because people don't seem to know what that means either.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So explain to me how so many get through chains in less than 1,000 miles when they seem to know what they are talking about


they just don't know how to clean their chains correctly and they cross their chains too often - can happen even on 8 speed triples - take my husband for example.
And I know from experience that when I first returned to cycling, I got through a chain, cassette and chainrings in 1,000 miles through lack of cleaning, bad cleaning, wrong oil type and leaving it til the weekend when I had more time.... any excuse except clean the bike. Its still working what's the problem? 
Like I said, my road bike is now on a similar mileage to yours that you have just changed the chain on and it does not need to have the chain changed, its a 10 speed compact 34/50 with a 12-32 cassette. It comes down to care and attention to the bike, nothing more - and that includes use of, cleaning of and oiling of... just my opinion


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn my chains been through hell this last winter, it really has been mucky here, ok my mileage was down a bit in Jan/Feb, but Oct-Dec


----------



## Leescfc79 (14 Mar 2015)

@spooks I'm sure you'll be fine for June, wish I'd signed up for it now, was toying with it last year but never got round to it!


----------



## Stonechat (14 Mar 2015)

I have never checked my chain, don't have a tool, and done over 5000 miles

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> I have never checked my chain, don't have a tool, and done over 5000 miles
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


You may end up wearing out your cassette and chainring faster than you _could_, nothing more. Cassettes and chainrings tend to cost a lot more than a new chain, and they can easily out last 2 or 3 chains of the chain is changed in time. Have a peep at Sheldon Brown's webpage regarding it!


----------



## Steady (15 Mar 2015)

Think I finally mastered clipples today, past few rides were okay with the seemingly traditional heel out to unclip but it required effort, a bit of force and concentration (and I couldn't brake at the same time!). 

Tension was at its lowest, I had to unclip in anticipation all the time because I couldn't unclip quickly at all. 

I was on the verge of going back to flats, I do like clippless though, so cue plenty of Google searches and on the single-track forum I found some people unclip heel inwards towards the bike so i set out on a short spin today and what do you know, unclipping is a breeze this way, foot just slides off the pedal, no effort. 

Feeling much more confident now, I knew this had the potential to put me off, so it was either a fix it or back to flats situation. Can't believe how massive the difference is in ease.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Mar 2015)

@Steady I think we all develop our own way, with my left I sort of twist out and up a little works for me even when almost stationary.

@Stonechat are you still on the 9sp Bob or did you upgrade, I ran an 7/8sp up to 8,000+ miles but both did need changing, but I had planned the short lived 9sp upgrade anyway, as there is not much difference in price between a chain and cassette every 8,000 or a chain every 3,000 miles or so, though if you did get a third chain on the cassette then it would be cheaper. Much beyond this there is chance the teeth will wear to much and the chain starts to slip. 
10sp it becomes a little more important especially on the higher group sets Ultegra & Dura-Ace and Uletgra cassette is £30+ and Dura-Ace over £100, as @SatNavSaysStraightOn says it also effects the chainring, back in 2012 I got a 28/38/48 chainset from spa thats was cheap but allowed my to play about with gears ratios blah blah .........., anyway I put this back on last Sept to try briefly, as I was getting the new one and wanted to see how the 38th worked, however the middle just kept slipping, and this I think took the brunt of those 8,000+ miles (my records are not that complete), my current middle looks like it has no wear at all (except being a bit mucky, which it got a cleaned yesterday)
As for a tool you don't need one (and some say they actually give a slightly over wear indication, as they push the rollers and pins further out), if you take an imperial ruler and measure twelve links under tension i.e. the bottom run of the chain as it is under tension from the RD and measure 12" if you measure pin to pin this should be 12" when new, if its less then 12 1/16th (50%) its ok 12 1/16th to 12 1/8 you need a new chain beyond 12 1/8th both chain and cassette are likely to be needed. 
My middle ring the other week.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Steady I think we all develop our own way, with my left I sort of twist out and up a little works for me even when almost stationary.
> 
> @Stonechat are you still on the 9sp Bob or did you upgrade, I ran an 7/8sp up to 8,000+ miles but both did need changing, but I had planned the short lived 9sp upgrade anyway, as there is not much difference in price between a chain and cassette every 8,000 or a chain every 3,000 miles or so, though if you did get a third chain on the cassette then it would be cheaper. Much beyond this there is chance the teeth will wear to much and the chain starts to slip.
> 10sp it becomes a little more important especially on the higher group sets Ultegra & Dura-Ace and Uletgra cassette is £30+ and Dura-Ace over £100, as @SatNavSaysStraightOn says it also effects the chainring, back in 2012 I got a 28/38/48 chainset from spa thats was cheap but allowed my to play about with gears ratios blah blah .........., anyway I put this back on last Sept to try briefly, as I was getting the new one and wanted to see how the 38th worked, however the middle just kept slipping, and this I think took the brunt of those 8,000+ miles (my records are not that complete), my current middle looks like it has no wear at all (except being a bit mucky, which it got a cleaned yesterday)
> ...


Thanks for the info

I have not had remotely Near enough time to upgrade.

I am wimping out this morning, forecast heavy rain about 11.
Trying for a trainer session instead.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Mar 2015)

@Stonechat seems @Mo1959 has the better weather today, I can understand that with the year or so you've had, just thought I might have missed something.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Mar 2015)

No ride today. Mothers day things beckon what with having one of my own and being married to one! Have a great day y'all.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat seems @Mo1959 has the better weather today, I can understand that with the year or so you've had, just thought I might have missed something.


Yep........chilly but dry here Nigel. Been seriously struggling with tired, heavy legs lately but still managed a wee tootle on the hybrid. Shame not to go out when it is dry.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Mar 2015)

Yes mother's day and Mrs S commitments were part of my reasons, bad weather never materialised, but hey how will try for a trainer ride and longer ride during the week


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2015)

17.35 miles at 12.91 mph av' with 1477' ascent.

Cold, windy but rather enjoyable nonetheless - lots of horses out today; jittery buggers!

New route for me and I ventured into some steep hilly areas with very narrow, twisty & 'dirty' lanes - the ones that are strewn with fine gravel, mud and the middle 1' or so is grass. The land that time forgot. They don't half slow you down!

Stay safe all.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Mar 2015)

A quick loop from me as needed at home for Mother's Day duties

https://www.strava.com/activities/268486822

A long time since avg was over 18


----------



## Eribiste (15 Mar 2015)

I recently changed the chain on my compact 9 speed at 4000 miles, and one the consequences has been much more consistent indexing of the rear mech. I should imagine that's to do with the fact that the new chain only bends in one plane!


----------



## Eribiste (15 Mar 2015)

BrianEvesham said:


> A quick loop from me as needed at home for Mother's Day duties
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/268486822
> 
> A long time since avg was over 18


Well done sir, By the time I'm riding again I'll be back down to 15 mph I suspect.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> Well done sir, By the time I'm riding again I'll be back down to 15 mph I suspect.


I'm struggling to *get up to 15mph.* Lol


----------



## Stonechat (15 Mar 2015)

Yes only just got back to 15-16 mph


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Mar 2015)

Thanks, but it was only 8.7 mile loop. I need to get out more on do some real miles but free time seems very short at the moment


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2015)

Crikey - by the summer I'll only be averaging around 14.5mph.

I need some flats (not the PF kind though).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Mar 2015)

Quite pleased with this p.b especially as it was 35 miles in and 4.2 miles long with 268ft elevation and I was held up at two red lights. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/268605685/segments/6291491481


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey - by the summer I'll only be averaging around 14.5mph.
> 
> I need some flats (not the PF kind though).


Yea but with what you have to climb thats good, it took me 35 miles to do that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea but with what you have to climb thats good, it took me 35 miles to do that.



We are on holiday in Norfolk later in the year - I'm tempted to take my bike and see how I do.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We are on holiday in Norfolk later in the year - I'm tempted to take my bike and see how I do.


You would find it seriously boring, I do if I go N. Lincs/E Yorks way on, pancakes are by scale hillier.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm struggling to *get up to 15mph.* Lol


I'm struggling to get up to 5mph! what are you lot all complaining about!  6mph is exhausting me!


----------



## Stonechat (15 Mar 2015)

Did another turbo trainer session

Did 40 minutes of a hill training session, these were gentle gradients but got a good hard effort

9.5miles in 40 mins, average wattage 133


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Mar 2015)

Biggest thing to note on my ride today is my avg HR is beginning to drop below the 140 mark, after being up in the mid 150's in Jan, and the Ultegra chain is no quicker than the KMC I had. Though I do need a new RD cable.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Mar 2015)

I'm still trying to get my husband to remove the speed and cadence sensors from my road bike so I can attach them to my trike... Plus my pump holder which is currently in my barbag annoying me!


----------



## Effyb4 (15 Mar 2015)

I'm afraid I will never reach the dizzy heights of 15 mph. The highest average I managed last July was 13 mph. Still I'm happy just cycling


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Mar 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> I'm afraid I will never reach the dizzy heights of 15 mph. The highest average I managed last July was 13 mph. Still I'm happy just cycling


Do you want to see my first years record


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Mar 2015)

@Effyb4 here you go







And to be honest not much quicker these days, its just easier.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm still trying to get my husband to remove the speed and cadence sensors from my road bike so I can attach them to my trike... Plus my pump holder which is currently in my barbag annoying me!


Sure it will be soon done. I expect he has plenty of jobs queuing up!


----------



## Stonechat (15 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Effyb4 here you go
> 
> View attachment 82653
> 
> ...


Was it Greg Lemond who said it never gets easier, you just get quicker?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Sure it will be soon done. I expect he has plenty of jobs queuing up!


Maybe but I get to the point of no longer asking because I feel like I am constantly asking him and it still doesn't get done. So I try to do it my self which just annoys him because I either can't, I hurt myself or it reminds him he has forgotten. I can't get him to make a jobs list and if I start one for him, it gets 'lost' very quickly. I don't quite know how to help him out really. I don't like asking for him to do something more than twice a week...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Was it Greg Lemond who said it never gets easier, you just get quicker?


Depends on the level of cycling you do, there comes a point what you do is easy, the terrain you usually ride becomes easier, then you start having to _train _to get better, in my case I am riding more difficult rides than back then ( I think) in terms of distance/elevation/day sort of thing I am a touch quicker 1/2-1mph. but find the riding much easier, I have no real way of comapring like with like as the 500 seems to have a higher elevation than the 705, short of reloading all the 500 garmin data to rwgps again, and all the data from GTC for it and putting it in the database.

The only other thing is, where as back then I looked at having something low geared <26" if possible, and whilst do have such a low gear at the moment unlike then its not used, so is wasteful, but that's the terrain I ride, it would be different in other areas, over Hull way chances I would only need to ride a 52/39 12-23 or even just the 39 front.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Depends on the level of cycling you do, there comes a point what you do is easy, the terrain you usually ride becomes easier, then you start having to _train _to get better, in my case I am riding more difficult rides than back then ( I think) in terms of distance/elevation/day sort of thing I am a touch quicker 1/2-1mph. but find the riding much easier, I have no real way of comapring like with like as the 500 seems to have a higher elevation than the 705, short of reloading all the 500 garmin data to rwgps again, and all the data from GTC for it and putting it in the database.


Must be old age. I am finding it harder these days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be old age. I am finding it harder these days.


Just lack of being out Mo. Many of us are like that at this time of year, I know I was last year, I am 0.23mph quicker this March than last with nearly another 4ft/mile ( I think thats close to being right) but I have ridden 200 miles more in two days less for the quarter, though the qrt figures are very close in terms of averages. 
It wasn't till about now I started really ridding last year, then had that infection at the beginning of April (and one in Sept), I am currently ridding 9 miles a day more than I did in the Qrt and 13miles a day more in the March. Though I am no where near the mileages of 2013, with about 2 weeks left in the quarter I am some 657 miles behind 2013 totals,


----------



## Ootini (16 Mar 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/268553921

I am in tatters!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Mar 2015)

Ootini said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/268553921
> 
> I am in tatters!


Can't be that bad with a 4th this year


----------



## Ootini (16 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Can't be that bad with a 4th this year


I never realised how hard climbing on wet grass is!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Mar 2015)

@Ootini Not an MTB fan, but I can imagine.


----------



## axwj29 (16 Mar 2015)

Interesting ride yesterday

https://www.strava.com/activities/268490004

I was using a demo saddle which started out more comfortable than usual but that didn't last. I tried to take it easier than usual the first half of the ride (as I often do the first nine miles or so just as a route by itself and push myself). I then stopped at Hedley on the Hill to eat an oat bar thing, thinking it would have about twenty minutes to kick in before the big climb I knew was coming. Said big climb proved too big, though I think I maybe could do it usually.. I hadn't had a proper dinner Saturday night and didn't have a huge breakfast before I set off (muesli and some fresh fruit). I had to walk the steep bit of that hill, then was just exhausted with no more food to see me through (I didn't think I should need it for twenty miles). I made it up the short steep climb on to the A694, but then had to dismount for a breather. My legs were shaking as I peddled along that road, wondering how the hell I was going to get up the hill to Chopwell! I made it, though did stop for a breather about two thirds of the way up and was very slow.

Lesson: eat more  always carry something (I'm veggie so no jelly babies buy maybe a Mars bar?).

The front of my thighs are sore today.

My sister wants me to do forty miles on Good Friday, I was planning to increase my distance to thirty next weekend but am now a bit worried about running out of energy.

Oh, the good news... I unclipped on a hill three times! No topples


----------



## Stonechat (16 Mar 2015)

axwj29 said:


> Interesting ride yesterday
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/268490004
> 
> ...


That's about a hundred feet per mile, so it is hard


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Mar 2015)

the slowbies progress... a full 12km at 9.9kph today! 
https://www.strava.com/activities/269070096


----------



## puffinbilly (16 Mar 2015)

axwj29 said:


> Interesting ride yesterday
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/268490004
> 
> ...



Very impressed - if you're just starting out for the year - I'm local to you and that is quite some climbing over twenty miles as @Stonechat says 100ft per mile. I was up in Allendale on Saturday from Newcastle and that was only 3500ft over 70 miles or so. Think your forty mile ride on Good Friday will be a walk in the park unless your sister is planning some serious hills in the North Pennines for you.


----------



## puffinbilly (16 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> the slowbies progress... a full 12km at 9.9kph today!
> https://www.strava.com/activities/269070096



Hi - that's pretty impressive after what you've been through.

Seeing as your on here a bit more often....perhaps I could pick your IT brains via PM please @SatNavSaysStraightOn ? Just trying to get an ancient laptop working again for an old lady


----------



## axwj29 (16 Mar 2015)

Thank you guys, I have been wondering if my climbs would count to 'proper' cyclists so this is good to hear! I only started cycling in November (after 15+ years not cycling at all). I feel more encouraged now as I felt a bit pants about having to get off!

Puffinbilly, I had planned a circular route around Derwent Reservoir, Slaley for lunch, then home via Stocksfield. However, after this ride I called my sister and suggested we change the route, finishing at Haydon Bridge (where our folks live), so that the last ten miles will be pretty easy instead of more climbing.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Mar 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> Hi - that's pretty impressive after what you've been through.
> 
> Seeing as your on here a bit more often....perhaps I could pick your IT brains via PM please @SatNavSaysStraightOn ? Just trying to get an ancient laptop working again for an old lady


feel free....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2015)

Ootini said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/268553921
> 
> I am in tatters!



Your avatar is revolting.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2015)

axwj29 said:


> Interesting ride yesterday
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/268490004
> 
> ...



Good effort there - some chunky climbs on that route. Similar to what I do round here.

Not sure about the food thing though - shouldn't be an issue for 20 miles of riding.

Are you maybe pushing it a bit too hard at the moment? The shaking leg thing's not a good sign.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2015)

Cold and damp this afternoon - didn't feel like going out but glad I did.

29.11 miles / 14.33 mph av' / 2512' ascent.

Bike is now a mess as I rode half a mile along a bridleway to avoid what looked like a million cows coming down a lane headed straight for me. Usual gloopy combination of horse crap and mud all over my bike, shoes and legging thingies.

Rode over a big dirty white bone on the bridleway! Possibly one of the aforementioned cows forbears?

Bike has been hosed, clothes in the washer. Not sure what to do about the shoes at the moment. I think they need sanitizing.

Happy riding all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Mar 2015)

@axwj29 not to mention the cups you got, let alone the p.b's 

I have to do some 40 miles to even get close to that elevation, well I could do it in less, but hate reps.


----------



## nobbyp (16 Mar 2015)

No time at the weekend but managed to slip my quick hour loop in - which I managed in less than 50 mins - over 10 mins off the 1st time I did it in the summer after getting back into this bike lark.

It's a gnarly little loop with no chance to get your breath back so really pleased to get round at 15mph and a major PB on my least fav hill - some 3.5 mins quicker than the 1st effort in the summer.

1 stone gone since start of 2015 and boy does it help going uphill!!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/267806793


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2015)

Good weight loss!

That's a nasty little hill 2 miles after the start! I find any hill in double figures a bit of a hack and tbh if they went on for any great distance I don't think I would be up for it.

There's a (up to)17% hill not too far from me and it is about 2.5K long and it is beyond my capability - maybe one day!

There's also a fairly long 25% jobbie between Grasmere & Langdale and that looks hideous - saw a really old grizzled chap on a heavily laden tourer chugging up it last year - every credit to him and I was dead impressed. Couldn't even contemplate trying it!


----------



## nobbyp (16 Mar 2015)

Yep - that's my progress monitor hill - took me almost 3.5 mins longer to crawl up it 7 months ago when I started back riding - managed the first section out of the saddle on Saturday - everything was screaming at me and if I had ridden after breakfast instead of before I am pretty sure I'd have seen it again. I've got a couple of local hills I've not tried yet at 20% plus which I am working up to as they are both in the 2nd half of the RTB sportive in July which I am working up to - god help me as riding down them feels terrifying !!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Mar 2015)

nobbyp said:


> Yep - that's my progress monitor hill - took me almost 3.5 mins longer to crawl up it 7 months ago when I started back riding - managed the first section out of the saddle on Saturday - everything was screaming at me and if I had ridden after breakfast instead of before I am pretty sure I'd have seen it again. I've got a couple of local hills I've not tried yet at 20% plus which I am working up to as they are both in the 2nd half of the RTB sportive in July which I am working up to - *god help me as riding down them feels terrifying !!!!*


Put some Koolstops on, you will feel much safer.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Mar 2015)

@nobbyp I was up that way last Aug, though straight up the A58 from Leeds to Wetherby.

https://www.strava.com/activities/181840481

I have never done any of the segments, but a few good riders I know have, and your times are very favourable against them


----------



## Stonechat (17 Mar 2015)

Having cleaned the chain. And adjusted rear derailleur yesterday, did a two hill ride to Crocknorth and Box Hill.

https://www.strava.com/activities/269595125

49.2 mi @ 15.1 mph

2290 ft climbed
Feels good to do decent ride again


----------



## Nomadski (17 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Having cleaned the chain. And adjusted rear derailleur yesterday, did s two hill rife to Crocknorth and Box Hill.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/269595125
> 
> ...



That's one hell of a ride Bob, so many PRs broken. Must have felt magic.

I so wanted to go out today, being so sunny, but had to decorate instead. 

Also really need to change chain as it failed the 75% test about a month ago (!) so not too eager to go too far afield.

On that note, have just received the last bits I wanted (FS1 degreaser) to have a proper go at cleaning the cassette when I replace the chain. Is there any tips from anyone who has dismantled their cassette before? Am a bit nervous about it tbh.

One worry I really need to ease is the order when I put them back on - do the cogs only go on one way? I know they have a groove to slide on, but will it slide either way or are they made to only slide facing the right way? I'm guessing I will need to write down the order of cog and washer as I take them off.

Will I need to adjust gearing or derailleur or anything afterwards?

After replacing chain and dismantling cassette, if time and weather permits, will head out for a ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2015)

@Stonechat great ride Bob, closest I can find, is from two years ago  https://www.strava.com/activities/55510153


----------



## Stonechat (17 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> That's one hell of a ride Bob, so many PRs broken. Must have felt magic.


I am well pleased with the improved hill segment times, especially Crocknorth. It is much tougher than Box hill. It has sections averaging 11%. I pushed a little too hard and teeth gritting was needed.

I am not so pleased with overall speed, I was a bit faster last year, and it was some effort to keep up that pace.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2015)

@Nomadski regarding the cogs, they only go on one way, and to help easy your worries, the number of teeth is stamped on the facing side, different speeds vary a little but the principles are the same, make note of spacers spoke side of the cassette, and towards the lock nut, my 12-27 105 has the two small cogs with in built spacers, the rest bar the three low cogs have individual spacers, the three low gears are on a spider, tiagra I believe ( but I would need to look this up) have 5 or 6 on a fixed spider, making cleaning a little more tricky, not sure towards the lock nut, Ultegra as far as I know is the same as 105, there are plenty of docs showing the order and what is on the spider, 9sp and below, if you remove the pins can be assembled as individual cogs (though 9sp spacers are a little prone to breaking).
Make sure you seat the threads of the lock nut correctly before tightening.
You shouldn't need to touch the gears, though as with everything, just check everything runs smooth after assembly, I have had to tweak things going from the RS11's to the R501's, mainly due to the Rd catching a spoke or two, I also think I need to check the lock nut.
Trust me once you've had it off a couple of times you will wonder what the fuss is all about, a bit like sex really.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Mar 2015)

Today's ride made it to the dizzying average of double figures.


10.0kph!

I may have to renamed the slowbies club!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Today's ride made it to the dizzying average of double figures.
> 
> 
> 10.0kph!
> ...



Switch to metres per hour - will sound better still!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Switch to metres per hour - will sound better still!


I think I might work on just maintaining this 'speed' for the time being.
I do have to take into account that this is a trike and it's off road, not on road and if that muddy section which is at least 1/2 mile long was a little drier...

I know excuse, excuses


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Mar 2015)

Well I did it, I have ordered the 12-23 cassette, lets see now what are the chances it will rain everyday next month, apart from shifters which should last a while, this is the most expensive single item I have bought for the bike, (chainset was bought as individual parts) that has a finite lifetime (how far is dependent), I have got this a head of next week, as whilst the 105 seems fine on the road, there is when its on the stand a little bit of rumble as you rotate the cranks and it more noticeable in the 15-17 range usually where I ride, so I am presuming there is a little bit more wear than I thought.
Also its time to see if what I have been saying about the triples and a closely grouped cassette is true, as since I changed from the 30-40-52 chainset my avg sp has been down, not entirely sure why, and its not solely the weather, though some could be fitness as my cad is down, I was also quicker on the 9sp 30-40-52 13-25 setup, however neither setup did a climb as much per mile, its only slightly different however a couple of feet/mile. The average HR seems to backup up the fitness thing, also the rides have been more difficult







Edit the bad shift might also be the cassette is a little lose I will look at it later, not sure if new I didn't tighten it enough on the new wheel or I missed a spacer, former I think.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Mar 2015)

Slightly shorter version of normal Weds Chertsey outing
Forgot to restart Garmin on the way back
About 17.3 miles at about 16.5 mph 
433 feet climbed on the bit I did record and the rest was pretty flat
Recorded part here
vhttps://www.strava.com/activities/270120798


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Mar 2015)

today's ride - once again the Whitegate way... 13km or 8 miles. at 10.1kph... slowly improving 
https://www.strava.com/activities/270109975
I may soon have to come up with ideas for extending this route, given I can't go much further along it before an obstacle I can't get through!


----------



## spooks (18 Mar 2015)

Felt like a sack of potatos with legs of jelly trying to ride a bike with the brakes on today. Beautiful morning so though i'd repeat my ride up Haldon hill and back but as soon as it started going uphill at 4 miles in I wanted to call for a lift home! I've managed the hill with only 1 or 2 stops up until now (really unfit at the moment) but today I had 4 and a long sit down at the top with a cake to recover. Then on the way down I had a visit from the puncture fairies but I was in a nice sunny spot to fix it at least. There were cars galore and the descent is narrow and twisty with gravel everywhere and was still really wet which made it exciting. Then to top it all off a suicidal squirrel nearly had me off. Still glad I persevered though. I will get fit for summer!!


----------



## stevey (18 Mar 2015)

Well went to the hospital today and it's good news wrist is all healed and got the ok to carry on cycling... Now all i have to do is get rid of this ear infection i seemed to have caught more or less totally deaf in both ears, and get bike fixed it would seem the FD has been knocked out of line and i may have a bent RD.....Oh the joys...

Hope everyone is ok and getting better


----------



## Nomadski (18 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski regarding the cogs, they only go on one way, and to help easy your worries, the number of teeth is stamped on the facing side, different speeds vary a little but the principles are the same, make note of spacers spoke side of the cassette, and towards the lock nut, my 12-27 105 has the two small cogs with in built spacers, the rest bar the three low cogs have individual spacers, the three low gears are on a spider, tiagra I believe ( but I would need to look this up) have 5 or 6 on a fixed spider, making cleaning a little more tricky, not sure towards the lock nut, Ultegra as far as I know is the same as 105, there are plenty of docs showing the order and what is on the spider, 9sp and below, if you remove the pins can be assembled as individual cogs (though 9sp spacers are a little prone to breaking).
> Make sure you seat the threads of the lock nut correctly before tightening.
> You shouldn't need to touch the gears, though as with everything, just check everything runs smooth after assembly, I have had to tweak things going from the RS11's to the R501's, mainly due to the Rd catching a spoke or two, I also think I need to check the lock nut.
> Trust me once you've had it off a couple of times you will wonder what the fuss is all about, a bit like sex really.



Thanks for the advice. Couldn't put any of it into practice today sadly as I came down with a heavy dose of manflu thru the night so woke up and stayed in bed. For the whole day! Currently wrapped up with some paracetamol and a chicken cup a soup and a large dose of felling sorry for myself.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Mar 2015)

Been playing around with gear ratios again, this is pretty wacky but has a great range and a good low end, low on the middle a little high but with 8 gears lower than 50" on the inner ring ___________________________________what I will have come the wkend_______________my current ______________________________a 50/34 covering the same














Not quite sure how low a road FD will go, but if I am ever fit enough, and have the funds, I might give it go, as you may notice they are all geared around having a straight chain line around what I spin at, my average being around about 61", 61" @90rpm is 16.34mph, on a flat calm day I can ride about 19-20mph so 19mph @90rpm is 71" or 38x14 72", or 50x18 73.6"


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2015)

Well to say I am a bit peeved is an understatement. Well to today is 1,000 days since I started cycling and my 600th actual day out, and the garmin stopped recording the gps track, did it on that rout about the same spot, on top of that so did the Bryton (full memory), I have managed to reconstruct the missing bit https://www.strava.com/activities/270777924 suspect the p.b's will be wrong, as I had to use an average moving speed, which I calculated from the total time-the time from the recorded segment, created a route in rwgps, exported that to TCX converter, corrected the speed, exported as history, corrected the time stamp, and uploaded that to strava, I could have merged the two, but the second bit started a few mins before the first one ended and really couldn't be bothered to sort it. The elevation is about right too. 413 on strava, 390 corrected rwgps
So my stats for today are 48.46 miles at 15.04mph with 1971ft elevation (40.67ft/mile) this puts me about 50m short of the challenge. 
Back to my 600 days, 




Thats a coincidence at a 1,000 rides, its not as the the first 6 months are just daily totals, as you can see, elevation is recorded at 785,060ft but I don't know how accurate it is. I started on the 23/6/2012 so 2012 is only 6 month a few days.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Mar 2015)

So I did this today... https://www.strava.com/activities/270652605

When I have the mornings free (i.e. working late shift) I always take Mrs Berk to work; she doesn't drive and it saves her yomping over the hill. Today I assured her I'd be back in time to do my taxi duty. So confident was I, I didn't bother to take a house key. However at some point I decided to alter my route and take the long way home. Cue embarrassing phone call from roughly 3km out to say I wouldn't make it in time. She said no problem; she didn't want to leave the house unlocked and, seeing as I was nearly home, she'd call work to let them know she'd be a bit late.

When I got home, I chucked the bike to one side, changed out of helmet and bike shoes and grabbed my car keys. I then casually asked Mrs Berk if her work was ok with her being late. She said they were fine with it. What did you tell them, I asked.

"I just told them you'd been out on your bike and you'd fallen off..."


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2015)

This is it as fully corrected as I can make it.
https://www.strava.com/activities/270847595


----------



## Stonechat (20 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well to say I am a bit peeved is an understatement. Well to today is 1,000 days since I started cycling and my 600th actual day out, and the garmin stopped recording the gps track, did it on that rout about the same spot, on top of that so did the Bryton (full memory), I have managed to reconstruct the missing bit https://www.strava.com/activities/270777924 suspect the p.b's will be wrong, as I had to use an average moving speed, which I calculated from the total time-the time from the recorded segment, created a route in rwgps, exported that to TCX converter, corrected the speed, exported as history, corrected the time stamp, and uploaded that to strava, I could have merged the two, but the second bit started a few mins before the first one ended and really couldn't be bothered to sort it. The elevation is about right too. 413 on strava, 390 corrected rwgps
> So my stats for today are 48.46 miles at 15.04mph with 1971ft elevation (40.67ft/mile) this puts me about 50m short of the challenge.
> Back to my 600 days,
> View attachment 83026
> ...


I have sometime tried to do that sort of thing with little success
Good ride thiough


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Mar 2015)

@Stonechat its more difficult with fit files, I use two utilities one called tcx convertor which can export a plotted ride as a history file, and firstobject xml editor
if you have the raw tcx file the important bits are between the first and end <lap> markers, there may only be a pair it depends how you have your unit set up yo record laps, mine id every 5km, You also need the <Id> tag line this identifies the activity, This is from the header of a tcx file, the red bit is from the tcx converter and is removed the green bit is the activity identifier, the yellow is the rides total/average details (for some reason though the 705 sometimes stops recording the gps track, it still records the ride, even with out a sp sensor), so its not like I put it on pause ect...
Below the yellow section is the first track point, 





A tcx file direct from the 705, the yellow is the lap totals as in the one above but that lap is for the total (something that was lost), and the red the first track point of that lap, you can see the difference in the header.






This is why I can reset my garmin say at a friends, then I can stitch the files together, copy header, to the last lap marker in the first file, and then and then from the first lap marker, under the id tag, (if this was included, strava would load it as two separate activities), and then past that at the end of the original (or first part)

This is the footer, the end lap point as I mentioned, the green bit is the bit you remove from the first file if you stitch things together, but you keep it from the file you copy 






Its a while since I did a fit repair, you need to export the fit file you have providing its not corrupted as a tcx file, say with rwgps (don't correct data) delete the footer, than using rwgps, plot the missing bit, export as course, load that to tcx converter, make sure you adjust the avg speed to what your average speed over that course was (it will effect your p.b's on any strava segment), export that as a history file, and then join the two as described. 

And that is probably as clear as mud, only one cup so far.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2015)

I think I will treat the legs to a very slow and gentle spin after doing the climbing challenge. Maybe leave it in the small ring and spin along very gently and try and catch the eclipse if it stays clear enough. Breeze is picking up anyway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Mar 2015)

@Mo1959 just be careful even a small amount of sun light can damage the eyes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Mar 2015)

The next thats as good as this one ( I think better) as viewed from here Pontefract is in 11 years. It is a total, but not viewed from here.

The uniqueness of this one is an eclipse doesn't often fall on the same day as the equinox, speaking of which, welcome to spring day.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2015)

Sitting waiting. Starting g to get darker. Lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Sitting waiting. Starting g to get darker. Lol


It doesn't much unless above 95% and then only a twilight, you can notice a change in the quality of light,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2015)

Had a cracking view of it here in Leicester.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Mar 2015)

Well the CS-6700 12-23 is 42grms lighter than the cs-5700 12-27, probably more to do with less metal work than anything. Suppose it compensates for a slightly heavier chain.


----------



## Learnincurve (21 Mar 2015)

Hey everyone, I've not been around for a while or on the bikes because of a combination of my knee playing up and really good stuff happening in my personal life. Did one ride in the winter on my MTB and regretted it because it was mile after mile of black ice and snow on the trail. Did a couple of rides and a long walk to get back into it this week and I'm back out of shape but not as bad as when I first started. 

Next week I'm getting suicide levers and hybrid tyres put on my audux so I will actually be able to ride it \o/


----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Mar 2015)

Getting back into the hill climbing with the better weather. Managed a 50 miler today with 3400ft of climbing at a 15mph average - quite pleased with this as I haven't done any tough climbs for some months. Things are looking good for heading back out to Dartmoor soon


----------



## nobbyp (21 Mar 2015)

36 and a bit today - fair bit of climbing incl Black Hill Road - niggly little half mile climb that needed 2 stops to stop lungs exploding. Worst thing was being passed twice by same young girl who was doing training sprints up and down it on some sleek carbon machine with an unrecognised exotic name 

Felt hard today as blustery wind seemed determined to refuse to ever fall into the trap of being a tail wind. Good ride though - looking forward to pitting myself against Black Hill Rd again as it is on route of my 1st 100 miler planned for July (about 70 miles in). 

https://www.strava.com/activities/271763864


----------



## Nomadski (21 Mar 2015)

nobbyp said:


> 36 and a bit today - fair bit of climbing incl Black Hill Road - niggly little half mile climb that needed 2 stops to stop lungs exploding. Worst thing was being passed twice by same young girl who was doing training sprints up and down it on some sleek carbon machine with an unrecognised exotic name
> 
> Felt hard today as blustery wind seemed determined to refuse to ever fall into the trap of being a tail wind. Good ride though - looking forward to pitting myself against Black Hill Rd again as it is on route of my 1st 100 miler planned for July (about 70 miles in).
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/271763864



It might have felt worse if that was your bike and she did the same!


----------



## nobbyp (21 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> It might have felt worse if that was your bike and she did the same!



Only worse if she'd have been pulling a wheelie


----------



## Nomadski (22 Mar 2015)

nobbyp said:


> Only worse if she'd have been pulling a wheelie



A no handed wheelie, agreed. 

I've been there plenty of times. I just keep telling myself I'm only racing against myself. Endlessly tell myself that, no matter the age, the gender, the 'fitness' level or even if they are on a fixed gear and breezing past me uphill, I'm only racing myself. 

Now somebody in a giant mascot outfit riding a BMX I might take an affront to, but still...only racing myself.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Mar 2015)

nobbyp said:


> 36 and a bit today - fair bit of climbing incl Black Hill Road - niggly little half mile climb that needed 2 stops to stop lungs exploding. Worst thing was being passed twice by same young girl who was doing training sprints up and down it on some sleek carbon machine with an unrecognised exotic name
> 
> Felt hard today as blustery wind seemed determined to refuse to ever fall into the trap of being a tail wind. Good ride though - looking forward to pitting myself against Black Hill Rd again as it is on route of my 1st 100 miler planned for July (about 70 miles in).
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/271763864



Hefy climb there - well done!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Mar 2015)

Nice day here - a couple more cups of tea and my body will realise that it is out of bed and off for a ride at about 8.30am.

Was gardening yesterday (despise it) and my lower back is sore so just poring over local map to find something that passes for flat round here.

Have a great day all.

PS: nice to see the thread properly emerging from it's winter tickover state!


----------



## stevey (22 Mar 2015)

Just gonna get some porridge in a bit then shower then go for my first ride in about 6 weeks with the o/h. 
It will be slow, it will be steady, it will be short, hopefully not too nervous.. 

Enjoy all the rides people do today


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2015)

stevey said:


> Just gonna get some porridge in a bit then shower then go for my first ride in about 6 weeks with the o/h.
> It will be slow, it will be steady, it will be short, hopefully not too nervous..
> 
> Enjoy all the rides people do today


Good to see you getting back on board. Just take it gently and have fun.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2015)

another ride, and I have made it to an average of 7mph!. managed 9.4 miles! this slowbie is getting a touch faster now! 
https://www.strava.com/activities/272123972


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Mar 2015)

Beautiful day - a tad cold but lovely nonetheless.

20.25 miles @ 13.7 mph av' and 1037' ascent.

Took it nice and easy due to iffy back and just span away so was a bit surprised my average was up from rides of late. Combination of slowly shaking off winter sloth and the fact that the route was relatively flat I guess.

Stay safe all & happy riding.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> another ride, and I have made it to an average of 7mph!. managed 9.4 miles! this slowbie is getting a touch faster now!
> https://www.strava.com/activities/272123972


You'll be catching me up before long at the rate I am slowing down. Lol. Well done. Keep it going Emma


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> You'll be catching me up before long at the rate I am slowing down. Lol. Well done. Keep it going Emma


today has completely exhausted me... but it is really good to know that I can get down the slope, up the slope and that the barriers at the bottom are negotiable by trike! I am hoping to make it to 10 miles for the end of (next) week so that I can pick some wild garlic or at least watch my husband pick me some wild garlic. I rather like wild garlic pesto and want some for this year! that's the target anyhow...


----------



## Stonechat (22 Mar 2015)

Rode in a different direct to usual

I had found a hill climb that is sometimes used for competitions and thought I would have a go
Windsor Hill is not near Windsor but near Wooburn in Bucks
It start about 4% and slowly ramps up to 14+%. Fortunately it is not too long

Duly completed it (slowly) without too much bother
Nice and sunny but still cold
45.1 mi at 15.5 mph
1211 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/272234531


----------



## spooks (22 Mar 2015)

Did my first ride in Wales today. Went out with the CTC since I don't know any routes. Did my longest ride since october by a good 20 miles (only 5th ride since then too!). Nice to know I can still do a good distance even if it was slow and not hilly. I was surprised (and very happy) to find that there are some flat (ish) routes around south wales. 
Edit: Forgot to say that I managed to fall off outside Caerphilly castle because I wasn't concentrating going through a set of bars. Got laughed at by a man on a park bench. Luckily nothing dented other than pride. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/272394501


----------



## Tankengine (22 Mar 2015)

Sounds like people had fun today 

I managed to ride my first 100 miles. Down from london to ide hill, loop round to frant, over to turners hill, back up to london. Didn't get off and walk on any hills . I love having a bike with gears.....so much!

Fun ride, esp along "the ridge" near colemans hatch, great view. 

Can't wait for the 6am commute........!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Mar 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Sounds like people had fun today
> 
> I managed to ride my first 100 miles. Down from london to ide hill, loop round to frant, over to turners hill, back up to london. Didn't get off and walk on any hills . I love having a bike with gears.....so much!
> 
> ...



@Tankengine

Very good effort!


----------



## ChrisEyles (22 Mar 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Sounds like people had fun today
> 
> I managed to ride my first 100 miles. Down from london to ide hill, loop round to frant, over to turners hill, back up to london. Didn't get off and walk on any hills . I love having a bike with gears.....so much!
> 
> ...



Congrats on the first century!!!


----------



## Nomadski (23 Mar 2015)

spooks said:


> Did my first ride in Wales today. Went out with the CTC since I don't know any routes. Did my longest ride since october by a good 20 miles (only 5th ride since then too!). Nice to know I can still do a good distance even if it was slow and not hilly. I was surprised (and very happy) to find that there are some flat (ish) routes around south wales.
> Edit: Forgot to say that I managed to fall off outside Caerphilly castle because I wasn't concentrating going through a set of bars. Got laughed at by a man on a park bench. Luckily nothing dented other than pride.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/272394501



47 miles and 2.5k ft of climbing I wouldn't call 'not hilly'! I suppose it's all relative though. Going to be heading past Caerphilly Castle as we loop round to do the hill there at the back end of Velothon Wales. Should be interesting after 100kms of riding, including The Tumble in Abergavenny...

Good ride though, well done!



Tankengine said:


> Sounds like people had fun today
> 
> I managed to ride my first 100 miles. Down from london to ide hill, loop round to frant, over to turners hill, back up to london. Didn't get off and walk on any hills . I love having a bike with gears.....so much!
> 
> ...



Congrats on the 100 sir.


----------



## spooks (23 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> 47 miles and 2.5k ft of climbing I wouldn't call 'not hilly'! I suppose it's all relative though. Going to be heading past Caerphilly Castle as we loop round to do the hill there at the back end of Velothon Wales. Should be interesting after 100kms of riding, including The Tumble in Abergavenny...



Not flat by any means but definitely less hilly than I'd imagined all routes would inevitably be. In my head I was having to climb the tumble every time I went out on the bike. A couple of people in the ctc are doing the velothon too so we are going to do a practice ride or two before the big day. Caerphilly mountain is going to be a killer at the stage of the ride it's at that's for sure.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2015)

@Tankengine nice one.


----------



## Eribiste (23 Mar 2015)

@Tankengine 100 miles! Bonzer


----------



## Nomadski (23 Mar 2015)

So I've dismantled most of the bike and successfully removed the cassette and got it pretty much cleaned up. All no bother really.

Only thing that I'm scratching my head over is every video or description I've seen about shimano cassettes is there is the lock piece, 5 or 6 cogs of varying sizes with mostly washers between them, and the last part consisting of the biggest 3 cogs as one unit.

Well my cassette has the lock piece, a small cog, then two more slightly larger ones THEN a single washer, then a 7 piece final part. Not seen this anywhere. Wonder if cannon dale do weird things with their cassettes like their bottom brackets? Hey ho, makes it a bit more difficult to clean properly but had them soaked in degreaser for 10 mins so see how it goes.













Cassette pieces



__ Nomadski
__ 23 Mar 2015



Not as many as I expected


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2015)

@Nomadski its a tiagra cassette
http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/ev/EV-CS-4600-3143.pdf


----------



## Nomadski (23 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski its a tiagra cassette
> http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/ev/EV-CS-4600-3143.pdf



Hmph, was under the impression the bike was supposed to be full 105! At least that explains that. Im going to hazard a guess looking at that PDF manual, I should be ok with a 12-30T cassette too? Have been wondering about a larger ring for the really bad climbs I have got lined up. My front is a 50-34 (unless the bike shop lied about that too!)

Without going into too much detail, would it be worth it in terms of any lost combinations? I do end up on the biggest cog at the back frequently uphills and sometimes want a little extra gearing to help me.



So at one point had the Synapse in quite a few pieces (for me anyway!).










Got my silver steed back in shape with the new chain, and a clean cassette, and gave the dear a good proper clean up, so she is looking as well as she has ever looked.


















Marks and grazes wont clean off, especially the horrible ones there on the chainring, but am happy enough with my first strip down and clean.

May even go out for a ride tomorrow to test I've done the brakes right! :S


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2015)

Should worry to much about marks on the chainrings as the wear out over time. Brakes arn't 105's either.
Gearing, get a triple change left shifter front RD and a new chainset 
Depends what you want, I like a close ratio cassette, but I am struggling find the right setup, the 50/38/26 12-27 I had worked well enough even the drop from 38 to 26, but it doesn't work so well on the 12-23 cassette.
Your RD looks like a short cage (SS) so a 50-34 (16th gap) and a 12-30 (18th) total of 34 should be ok http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/um/UM-5Y40A-002-00-ENG.pdf. If its the 12-28 you are likely to notice the jump from 21-23 to 21-24 possibly not so the 24-27 below 21 its the same, if it the 11-25 its the same from 12- to 21, then like before, I found the 21-24 quite a jump, the 24-27 not so bad, the 21-23-25-28 is a good combination I think.


----------



## Nomadski (23 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Should worry to much about marks on the chainrings as the wear out over time. Brakes arn't 105's either.
> Gearing, get a triple change left shifter front RD and a new chainset
> Depends what you want, I like a close ratio cassette, but I am struggling find the right setup, the 50/38/26 12-27 I had worked well enough even the drop from 38 to 26, but it doesn't work so well on the 12-23 cassette.
> Your RD looks like a short cage (SS) so a 50-34 (16th gap) and a 12-30 (18th) total of 34 should be ok http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/um/UM-5Y40A-002-00-ENG.pdf. If its the 12-28 you are likely to notice the jump from 21-23 to 21-24 possibly not so the 24-27 below 21 its the same, if it the 11-25 its the same from 12- to 21, then like before, I found the 21-24 quite a jump, the 24-27 not so bad, the 21-23-25-28 is a good combination I think.



Heh yeah I knew about the brakes being Tektro ones, I understood they were fine so never bothered getting them upgraded.

So you think moving from my 12-28 setup to a 12-30 would give me that extra gear up the big hills, but I would have a steep jump from 21-24? Will have to focus on that ring changeover when I ride tomorrow to see how bad a jump it is now, and if I could sacrifice that one.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Heh yeah I knew about the brakes being Tektro ones, I understood they were fine so never bothered getting them upgraded.
> 
> So you think moving from my 12-28 setup to a 12-30 would give me that extra gear up the big hills, but I would have a steep jump from 21-24? Will have to focus on that ring changeover when I ride tomorrow to see how bad a jump it is now, and if I could sacrifice that one.



@Nomadski

I have similar combo ie 12-30 Tiagra cassette (was 12-28) and 46/34 front (was 46/36 but I wanted a smaller front ring).

34 x 30 is really good for my abilities and ambitions re surrounding hills and much better than my original 36x28 lowest.

Tbh I don't notice the jumps on the 12-30 at all - they seem perfectly fine to me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2015)

@Nomadski 

This (scroll down a bit and on the right of the page) shows the sprocket sizes for the three different Tigra cassettes:

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/shimano-tiagra-cs-4600-10-speed-cassette/aid:519986


----------



## Nomadski (23 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Nomadski
> 
> I have similar combo ie 12-30 Tiagra cassette (was 12-28) and 46/34 front (was 46/36 but I wanted a smaller front ring).
> 
> ...



Hmmm, just checked out Wiggles Q&A page and people are asking similar questions. Apparently you need a mid sized rear dérailleur cage for a 30T cassette, the short one that I have (105 5700) possibly won't accommodate the extra width.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Hmmm, just checked out Wiggles Q&A page and people are asking similar questions. Apparently you need a mid sized rear dérailleur cage for a 30T cassette, the short one that I have (105 5700) possibly won't accommodate the extra width.



@Nomadski

I think the mid length thing gets confusing!

I got very confused with it all tbh. AFAIK there is short cage and long cage. Short is for doubles and long is for triples.

When I was Googling I found that many people were running the short cage 105 5700 with a 12-30. Apparently Shimano are conservative with their capacities.

I went ahead and ordered a 12-30 thinking my RD was a 105 5700 and I found out it was a 105 5701 when I was fitting the new cassette chain! The 5701 goes up to 32 apparently.

Pretty sure you won't have a problem with 12-30 and the 5700 (short cage).

I'd dump the query into 'Technical' if I were you and see what the guys/girls with all the real expertise have to say.


----------



## Nomadski (23 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Nomadski
> 
> I think the mid length thing gets confusing!
> 
> ...



Thanks Spokey, good advice, seems like its worth the punt, its only £12 so. Think I will drop a question in there too, just for some reassurance.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2015)

@SpokeyDokey this also shows how they are clustered http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/um/UM-5Y40A-002-00-ENG.pdf, though rose is where I usually look first.

@Nomadski this is your current set up__________And what your looking at doing. 



__________________





My current





As you can see the same range, but a lot closer grouping, also if you look the difference between you two rings as a ratio is pretty much the same as my inner and middle. 
If you look at the percentage changes you will have I would say you will notice them, I missed the 18th between 17-19, but where the changes are are not really critical as they will be gears you are climbing in, where bigger changes are usually needed compared with spinning on the flat, which there is quite a bit of round here. This is the reason I like a triple (don't care what proper cyclists say) I have a good road range, plus low gearing for hills, this is why I would love the 12-25 11sp as a triple. also remember I have the 12-27 I can put back on if I am going to be doing some hills. Which gives me a range from 25-110".


----------



## Nomadski (23 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey this also shows how they are clustered http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/um/UM-5Y40A-002-00-ENG.pdf, though rose is where I usually look first.
> 
> @Nomadski this is your current set up__________And what your looking at doing.
> View attachment 83507
> ...



I'm not sure how to read the table bar the teeth number down the left and the chainring numbers near the top? What are the numbers the matrix is giving out? And what do the percentages down the right, and at the top mean?


----------



## Razzle (23 Mar 2015)

Hey all,

Back again, as its starting to get a bit warmer heh!
Just a little spin to try and get back into it: https://www.strava.com/activities/272970275

Daz


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2015)

This is the RD-5700 as @SpokeyDokey says the RD3701 goes to 32th
Both the SS and GS will both do 30th however the SS can only do that range on a double both compact and normal. In theory when I change my moddle ring to a 28th is should work with a SS only fly is the recommended front 16th max, however it says the max of the FD is 20th mine is currently 24. 
In short a 12-30 should work with a 5700 SS it will work with a 5700 GS or 5701 GS


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I'm not sure how to read the table bar the teeth number down the left and the chainring numbers near the top? What are the numbers the matrix is giving out? And what do the percentages down the right, and at the top mean?


Sorry the main numbers are gear inches, and the percentages are the change from one gear to the next. Ignore the colour coding, normal I highlight gears in red you wouldn't use. The lower the percentage the less noticeable the change.


----------



## Nomadski (23 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sorry the main numbers are gear inches, and the percentages are the change from one gear to the next. Ignore the colour coding, normal I highlight gears in red you wouldn't use. The lower the percentage the less noticeable the change.



Ah the percentages make sense now. Useful.

I've asked in the tech help section and already I'm getting nodding heads, but I need to consider chain length, which according to the chain length calculator linked in that thread, I will need a 134.62cm chain length.

Quite annoying as I've just put a new shiny chain on this afternoon and cut it down to the original chain length!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Hmmm, just checked out Wiggles Q&A page and people are asking similar questions. Apparently you need a mid sized rear dérailleur cage for a 30T cassette, the short one that I have (105 5700) possibly won't accommodate the extra *width*.


Be-careful using this as cassette width is different to cassette range, the width is more usually used with the actual width of the cassette i.e a 7sp is 31.9mm a 10sp is 37.2mm, what you are really looking at is length, the RD can cope with the extra length, for example the required length of chain to cover 30-110" compared with 35-11" the difference being the large rear sprocket, how ever width can refer to if an RD can cope with the width as mentioned regarding cassette width, for example my 7/8sp Sora worked on my 9sp setup up a max 27th sprocket, never tried on the 10sp but as there is only 0.7mm difference in width between 9 and 10sp it might well work with my current setup.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Ah the percentages make sense now. Useful.
> 
> I've asked in the tech help section and already I'm getting nodding heads, but I need to consider chain length, which according to the chain length calculator linked in that thread, I will need a 134.62cm chain length.
> 
> Quite annoying as I've just put a new shiny chain on this afternoon and cut it down to the original chain length!


Its a bummer, I have left my new chain the same as the old for the time being, it wont matter it being on the longer side as the RD can cope, as it just thinks its on 23th sprocket on 12-25 ect...


----------



## Nomadski (23 Mar 2015)

Well the calculator said I needed a 134.62cm chain length, and when I laid my original chain down and measure it, it was over a cm longer anyway?! So either the calculator is wrong, or I've been running a longer chain than I should have from day one - haven't ever replaced the original chain till now.

Hmm going to order the cassette anyway and see.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2015)

@Nomadski the easy way is to run the chain over the large rear and large front without going through the RD, and then plus one link, I have read plus two.
http://sheldonbrown.com/derailer-adjustment.html#chain


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski the easy way is to run the chain over the large rear and large front without going through the RD, and then plus one link, I have read plus two.
> http://sheldonbrown.com/derailer-adjustment.html#chain



Mines plus 2 and works fine plus the RD looks in right place, according to Shimano blurb, when positioned in all the extreme combinations.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Well the calculator said I needed a 134.62cm chain length, and when I laid my original chain down and measure it, it was over a cm longer anyway?! So either the calculator is wrong, or I've been running a longer chain than I should have from day one - haven't ever replaced the original chain till now.
> 
> Hmm going to order the cassette anyway and see.



Yes - just order and have a fiddle. I think sometimes web research makes you dither and fret when in fact things are often dead simple once everything is in front of you.

You'll be rattling up those hills before you know it!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2015)

Feeling a bit fed up feeling so heavy legged and lethargic. After pushing myself to go out six days last week and do decent mileage, I am still putting weight on.  Going for some blood tests next Monday and I'm almost hoping it is something like an under active thyroid so I at least have something to blame.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Feeling a bit fed up feeling so heavy legged and lethargic. After pushing myself to go out six days last week and do decent mileage, I am still putting weight on.  Going for some blood tests next Monday and I'm almost hoping it is something like an under active thyroid so I at least have something to blame.



Good luck with that Mo'. You can feel very very tired with an under-active Thyroid. I was a long way over until I had Radio Iodine treatment November before last and then went 'under' as planned. Still having trouble getting weight off (think I got greedy when I was 'over').

Under-active symptoms for me were huge weight gain, real difficulty in walking up even the easiest of hills etc, lethargy, stomach pains and feeling very cold all the time. I definitely could not have ridden a bike though.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Feeling a bit fed up feeling so heavy legged and lethargic. After pushing myself to go out six days last week and do decent mileage, I am still putting weight on.  Going for some blood tests next Monday and I'm almost hoping it is something like an under active thyroid so I at least have something to blame.


Hope you get sorted
I am riding less and still losing
Now 10st 1.5 lb in old money (64.23 kg)
When I started cycling again I was 2 st heavier. At a peak was 12 st 6 lb 87 kg.

Going to try for a trainer session tomorrow
Maybe some under/overs


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Feeling a bit fed up feeling so heavy legged and lethargic. After pushing myself to go out six days last week and do decent mileage, I am still putting weight on.  Going for some blood tests next Monday and I'm almost hoping it is something like an under active thyroid so I at least have something to blame.


Weight gain, 6 days training at hills! Muscle... Just thinking out loud as it once again tries to hail.

Dawn chorus in full blast at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Weight gain, 6 days training at hills! Muscle... Just thinking out loud as it once again tries to hail.
> 
> Dawn chorus in full blast at the moment.


I wish Emma, but definitely bigger round the waist as trousers are getting tighter 

Brrr, bit chilly here at the moment so just off for a walk once coffee is finished. Maybe get a wee spin before lunch.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Mines plus 2 and works fine plus the RD looks in right place, according to Shimano blurb, when positioned in all the extreme combinations.


I did two on my last one and it was too long on smallxsmall with the RD going back far enough to allow the chain to rub on the cage.

@Mo1959 hope things go well.

@Stonechat the fitter you are the easier it is, as your HR is lower and tends to burn more fat that cals. .

cue chart







This shows the % of fat used, not sure how accurate it is, but it does show the lower the hr the more fat fat is burnt, just I think, hardly scientific though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2015)

Well I did 200 miles last week and still put on 4lb.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I wish Emma, but definitely bigger round the waist as trousers are getting tighter
> 
> Brrr, bit chilly here at the moment so just off for a walk once coffee is finished. Maybe get a wee spin before lunch.


same here... have officially put on 6kg since the disc went. trying to get it back off again but after a series of hypoglycaemic attacks last week I am having a few weeks easy until whatever is going on passes... then I will weigh myself again and depress myself yet again!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> same here... have officially put on 6kg since the disc went. trying to get it back off again but after a series of hypoglycaemic attacks last week I am having a few weeks easy until whatever is going on passes... then I will weigh myself again and depress myself yet again!



Beat ya!

I put on 2 stone 4lbs last March when I went fully under-active ie thyroid not doing a damn thing.

Have managed to shift 9lbs thus far but it is taking an age - not helped by the big stacks of Easter Eggs currently on display in the local Morrisons.


----------



## Nomadski (24 Mar 2015)

Got cassette now and the mechanic reckoned the existing chain should be alright for an extra 2 teeth so having a cuppa then will pop it on. As I was waiting at the desk heard a conversation going on for a fella looking for his first bike and was looking at a Specialized and a Cannondale. As soon as I heard the name I looked over and o.....m.....g.... I fell in love.






Its basically the 2015 version of my Synapse with a carbon instead of aluminium frame. Different geometry but the rest was same specs. I had a closer look and it is downright gorgeous. I could feel my wallet bouncing so paid for the cassette and left as quick as possible! (It's £1499).


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Got cassette now and the mechanic reckoned the existing chain should be alright for an extra 2 teeth so having a cuppa then will pop it on. As I was waiting at the desk heard a conversation going on for a fella looking for his first bike and was looking at a Specialized and a Cannondale. As soon as I heard the name I looked over and o.....m.....g.... I fell in love.
> 
> View attachment 83572
> 
> ...


..............and it's got an 11-32 cassette. Think of the money you would have saved on another cassette!


----------



## arch684 (24 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> ..............and it's got an 11-32 cassette. Think of the money you would have saved on another cassette!


I like your thinking mo


----------



## Nomadski (24 Mar 2015)

arch684 said:


> I like your thinking mo



Don't encourage her, or me for that matter, I'd done enough spending these last few months...or have I?

No, I have.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2015)

Well this is about as tough an hill as there is round here for grade, just not very long, I would have made it up on the 38x23 (I did over the worst bit) but I dropped it down on the inner to the 28th, since I changed it this morning from 26, having decided the drop between 38 and 26 is to great on the new 12-23 cassette.
Make up your own minds if you think I have been right all along about triples.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2015)

@Nomadski that Tiagra cassette has me thinking, I could make up a 12-24 (12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-24) The 12-18 from the Ultegra and the 19-24 from the Tiagra, its just a thought.
The charts


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2015)

Short ride earlier on today:

11.88 miles @ 14.03 mph av' with 994' ascent.

Nice ride - nothing major to report!

Longer ride planned tomorrow if the weather is as nice as it is supposed to be.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Mar 2015)

Had another go on the trainer.
Don't think I have my power levels right. Could not do what I was trying to do. Also still trying to get all the settings right, recorded this on on the Garmin, but not the power from the turbo.
https://www.strava.com/activities/273372549

Will need to set future runs to ramp up in some way
Will gradually get there. Normal cycle tomorrow, and maybe a turbo ride again Fri


----------



## Nomadski (24 Mar 2015)

Ok so the new cassette is fitted. The RD positions with the 50 chainring selected at the front, are as below -

Cassette 30T






Cassette 12T






There is still enough of a gap between the RD and Cassette I think -

Side






30T






12T











*Only issues*

When turning the wheel am getting a clicking sound with the 12T selected. When I slow it down I see the chain kind of jumping into its position every quarter turn or so -



_I guess this is indication I need to adjust the gears??_

And cross chaining is causing much more chain rub against the FD, I guess expectedly -



Another cuppa time methinks.


----------



## Razzle (24 Mar 2015)

quick ride tonight after work agian.

3rd ride this year if I remember rightly and 2nd one in a row, after training legs at the gym this morning.

https://www.strava.com/activities/273445775/

6.7mi Distance
25:00 Moving Time
400ft Elevation
20 Suffer Score

Had to stop at the top of hill to remove earphones as the batteries died 

Daz


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2015)

@Nomadski

Not sure: I'll look at mine in both positions.

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/chain-length-sizing


----------



## Stonechat (24 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Ok so the new cassette is fitted. The RD positions with the 50 chainring selected at the front, are as below -
> 
> Cassette 30T
> 
> ...



Makes me wary of such work myself. Not that I have the time

Your videos come up as private


----------



## Nomadski (24 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Makes me wary of such work myself. Not that I have the time
> 
> Your videos come up as private



I am sure there is an easy solution, I just don't know it myself yet.

Do the videos work now?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2015)

@Nomadski

Here are mine although I have 46 as my big ring not 50. They work perfectly.

The 34x30 looks more scrunched up than it really is prob' camera angle - no slack in the chain in this combo.

34x30






46x12


----------



## Nomadski (24 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Nomadski
> 
> Here are mine although I have 46 as my big ring not 50. They work perfectly.
> 
> ...




I think mine is just about ok, but its definitely straighter than yours.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2015)

@Nomadski & @SpokeyDokey both look really short to me.

Do as I have suggested and put the chain round the big big without going through the RD, and then plus two, if it still looks the same it should be ok,


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski & @SpokeyDokey both look really short to me.
> 
> Do as I have suggested and put the chain round the big big without going through the RD, and then plus two, if it still looks the same it should be ok,



I have plus 2 Nigel in Big/Big without going through the RD. I think mine looks roughly the same as the correct bend in Big/Big as per the Part Tools website.

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/chain-length-sizing

My new chain is 2 links longer than the chain the bike came with for my 12-28 - just counted them both.

All works perfectly so I guess it is fine.


----------



## Nomadski (24 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski & @SpokeyDokey both look really short to me.
> 
> Do as I have suggested and put the chain round the big big without going through the RD, and then plus two, if it still looks the same it should be ok,



This is what I get (without the missing link attached).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Mar 2015)

I guess so then, maybe mine is too long 
Mind you its a combo you won't generally use.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I guess so then, maybe mine is too long
> Mind you its a combo you won't generally use.



the clicking and jumping happens when the chain is on the 50T ring too though Nigel! Strangely it happens on the 12T ring, and I had a 12-28 previously, so I really don't understand. Taking it to an old couple who work out of their garage later today for them to work their magic.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Mar 2015)

Had a ride out , no visit to Chertsey as would normally happen, so did slightly longer ride in the afternoon.

Went via Chertsey to Brookwood and Frimley, and back via Windlesham and Egham

I felt good without pushing the pace at all.

33.2 miles @ 15.9 mph
1112 feet climbed.

Happy with that pace, over what was moderately hilly route

https://www.strava.com/activities/273910752


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Mar 2015)

Suspect as was mentioned in the other thread a stiff link, the Quick Link I used on the Uletegra seems to be an issue (not 100% its that) could be shoe/cleat, its likely to happen more so on the small rear as the chain is more curved I guess, I have always found though that new kit needs a bit of running in, so it sort of meshes together a bit, this chain didn't do the same on the 105 cassette that had done nearly 4,000 mile most of it the latter part of last year (and is still good enough to run on a new chain, I ran it 200 miles on this new one).

For what its worth my two extremes, bear in mind the length is set for a 50x27 combination.


----------



## Razzle (25 Mar 2015)

Reverse of yesterdays route... today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/273965269

6.1mi Distance
23:09 Moving Time
400ft Elevation (?)
19 Suffer Score

HR was up a bit more than yesterday..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Mar 2015)

For what its worth, my Viking Torino (and before you say owt, I have noticed the wheel)




Not bad to say its done nearly 20,000 miles.
This year new, brake blocks, wheels cassette & chain & saddle, shouldn't need owt for a while, well May at least.


----------



## Learnincurve (25 Mar 2015)

Tomorrow my Audux goes in for it's suicide levers, today I changed the tyres. Beaded cheap chinese things for beaded marathon plus, now I can change a normal tyre in less than five mins...this took _two hours_, I had to use _four_ tyre levers and zip ties to get the bloody things off/on


----------



## Nomadski (26 Mar 2015)

Yesterday was a very good day. 

Finished my early shift and gave Mike (the retired gentleman who works on bikes) a ring. After a little chat he told me to bring it down. 

Once up on his stand, he made a couple of adjustments to the H screw on the RD, and voila! No more chain skipping on the 12T!

It was a little puzzling as I'd made similar adjustments with absolutely zero change, so had reset the H and L screws to their previous position. 

Anyway we found the chain was still not quite shifting right, and no matter what barrel adjustment Mike made couldn't get it working perfect both ways - it either skipped gaining up the cassette or coming down. 

So Mike contacted a LBS round the corner as he knew the mechanic and the guy told me to bring it round. 

So after popping £5 into Mikes charity box (as he didn't want any payment for his help) I whizzed round to the LBS where the bike was inspected. Found the RD was slightly bent, which I reckon was from my fall on the tramlines late last year, so dismantled that, got it back into perfect shape, greased the cable near the RD and made a couple of other adjustments and voila! A perfect shifting drivetrain. 

The mechanic didn't even want any payment so I plan to use them for the full service I will do in a few months time. 

On top of that, I got an email from the German website I used to buy the expensive LS950 front light 2 years ago (which went wonky on my last ride) to say they have repaired it and are returning it to me. Quite surprised as it's been a good 2 years since I purchased it. 

Felt like putting some cash down on the lottery after all that. 

Yay!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Yesterday was a very good day.
> 
> Finished my early shift and gave Mike (the retired gentleman who works on bikes) a ring. After a little chat he told me to bring it down.
> 
> ...



Nice one!

All set for the big hills then!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2015)

Yesterday I planned a nice long ride for today.

Today I was going for a nice long ride.

Yesterday was a lovely blue sky day.

Today we have 2" of snow in the garden and it is cloudy and sleety.

Yesterday I had a no-fuss tickly feeling in my throat.

Today I have a very sore throat.

Yesterday I had a real spring in my step.

Today I feel fed-up.

What a difference a day makes.

***

Happy & safe riding for those of you that do not have snow.

And, of course, for those that do have snow and go out!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yesterday I planned a nice long ride for today.
> 
> Today I was going for a nice long ride.
> 
> ...


Wet, sleety stuff here too. The weather really affects my mood and I am feeling about as gloomy as the weather. Hoping it brightens up by afternoon so I can at least get a reasonable walk. Cut this mornings short as it isn't a huge amount of fun walking any distance in wellies and overtrousers.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yesterday I planned a nice long ride for today.
> 
> Today I was going for a nice long ride.
> 
> ...



Tell me about it. yesterday was beautiful - probably make it into next years family landscape calendar I do. wonderfully calming, amazing light, coupled with misty frozen start (freezing fog burnt off)...
Today is yuck... we have that cumbrian cold rain and although it was totally still earlier (when forecast to be gales!) it is now beginning to pick up again... All I really need now is the roar of the gales down the valley and I could easily be back in the farmhouse I used to live in, in Martindale... no riding even though there is no snow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2015)

This is the cassette I just took off after nearly 4,000 miles.



Not the greatest shot I have ever took.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2015)

This is a bit better.



As you can see very little wear on the middle cogs.
To get any more depth of field I need to get the tripod out, as it was shot with an old (about 35 years old) Helios 58mm lens with a 13mm extension tube @f4
I really don't understand how people get through chains and cassettes so quickly.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Mar 2015)

I don't know what to look for but cannot see the wear anyway
The last bike I had in the 80s and 90s never changed cassettes or chains


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2015)

@Stonechat if you look at the shape of the teeth on the middle (most used) cogs and the slightly out of focused outer ones (previous picture), these being less used, there is very little difference between them, my most used would be the middle 4


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> I don't know what to look for but cannot see the wear anyway
> The last bike I had in the 80s and 90s never changed cassettes or chains


I'm beginning to think they made them better back then. I can't remember ever having to change anything on bikes I had as a kid. They probably make them out of cheese nowadays so we all have to replace bits much more often!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm beginning to think they made them better back then. I can't remember ever having to change anything on bikes I had as a kid. They probably make them out of cheese nowadays so we all have to replace bits much more often!


You probably didn't ride them 6,000 miles a year either.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat if you look at the shape of the teeth on the middle (most used) cogs and the slightly out of focused outer ones (previous picture), these being less used, there is very little difference between them, my most used would be the middle 4
> View attachment 83811


much clearer on that picture!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> much clearer on that picture!


I still don't understand how people get through chains/cassettes so quickly.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I still don't understand how people get through chains/cassettes so quickly.



I didn't change my cassette because it had worn though, my cassette I took off was pretty much perfect still. Wanted a different cassette on mine, to give me an easier ride up the worst of the hills.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I didn't change my cassette because it had worn though, my cassette I took off was pretty much perfect still. Wanted a different cassette on mine, to give me an easier ride up the worst of the hills.



@Nomadski

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I didn't change my cassette because it had worn though, my cassette I took off was pretty much perfect still. Wanted a different cassette on mine, to give me an easier ride up the worst of the hills.


I wasn't getting at anyone in particular. I know why you changed, I changed for the same reasons, just in a slightly different way, its just some seem to only get 1,000 miles out of a chain, and these are supposedly more experienced riders than many of us in here. I mean I am not easy on my kit, ok its not commuting ( I can understand, that kit is out in all weathers), but I don't shy away from, rain, muddy roads ect, mind you my wheels don't seem to last, but maybe that just says how hard I am on my kit, and I need more expensive wheels , but the way these 501's seem to be (seem smooth on the road than the RS10/11's ) perhaps just get a pair of them every year at £60-70, who knows the rims might last longer than 7,000 miles, lets put it this way my front gatorskin is on its third rim and still keeps going.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm beginning to think they made them better back then. I can't remember ever having to change anything on bikes I had as a kid. They probably make them out of cheese nowadays so we all have to replace bits much more often!




Nice one Mo'.

That's my next excuse ready made for when I can't be *rsed to go out on my bike when I should be out on it.

"They don't make them there cassettes like they used to. It'll wear out too soon if I keep using it too often."

Thanks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2015)

@SpokeyDokey no excuse. Tell you what if that wind is a bit brutal, and thats hate to be out in it your way.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I still don't understand how people get through chains/cassettes so quickly.



bad maintenance. It is amazing what grit and water in an oil mixture can do to metal. just think constant nail file action with every pedal stroke.


----------



## Learnincurve (26 Mar 2015)

Bike still in shop, had a "well, I guess it wasn't me all along then" moment when they looked at the brakes, rear one in particular is a mess.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> bad maintenance. It is amazing what grit and water in an oil mixture can do to metal. just think constant nail file action with every pedal stroke.


Almost every bike I see seems cleaner than mine.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> but the way these 501's seem to be (seem smooth on the road than the RS10/11's ) perhaps just get a pair of them every year at £60-70, who knows the rims might last longer than 7,000 miles, lets put it this way my front gatorskin is on its third rim and still keeps going.


My Forme's wheels have done over 10,500 miles but they are finally starting to sound a bit rough. I see Amazon have the 501,s for £59.99. I am a bit tempted.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2015)

@Mo1959 Its not my hubs that give out but the rims, they start to fracture come the end of the end of the winter in both cases, I can't fault the 501's yet they do have a slightly higher spoke count, at 20/24 compare with 16/20, there are rim profiles 24mm and 30mm, the 30mm are quite a bit heavier, the 24mm are about the same weight as the RS10/11's I weighed the front at 845 and rear at 1075, just the wheel no skewer or cassette or tyre.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 Its not my hubs that give out but the rims, they start to fracture come the end of the end of the winter in both cases, I can't fault the 501's yet they do have a slightly higher spoke count, at 20/24 compare with 16/20, there are rim profiles 24mm and 30mm, the 30mm are quite a bit heavier, the 24mm are about the same weight as the RS10/11's I weighed the front at 845 and rear at 1075, just the wheel no skewer or cassette or tyre.


Will a 10 speed cassette fit straight on or does it need a spacer?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2015)

@Mo1959 its straight on, there is a small spacer that comes with 105 and Ultegra cassette, not 100% about Tiagra, @Nomadski should be able to say having just fitted one, according to the techdocs there isn't must be to do with how the lower three gears are mounted on a spider I guess, so Tiagra will go one without any spacer, 105 ect with the spacer provided with the cassette,


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Almost every bike I see seems cleaner than mine.


its not how clean the bike is that counts.... you should see the state my husband deliberately keeps the frame work in.... also what the oil is counts. 3 of our bikes have brown chains as well which makes it look dirtier than it actually is. the rest have silver chains which really show how clean or dirt life is... they are much easier to look dirty... the brown chain just looks dirty all the time!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn but wouldn't you think if a person has a clean frame the rest will be clean.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn but wouldn't you think if a person has a clean frame the rest will be clean.


I think the fact that the frame is much easier to clean, rather than an oily, grimy drivetrain. I usually end up filthy myself after it. I am starting to understand people that only cycle in nice weather. It was getting seriously annoying coming back with a filthy bike after nearly every ride for a while there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Mar 2015)

@Mo1959 whats difficult about mickling a chain, takes two mins to clean the crud off, I understand what you mean about the filth its the same here being very much arable farming lots of tractors all times of the year, not to mention quarries/mines the coal dust mix that with water, and your bike is black in seconds, even when they run a road sweeper all day long, and yes I have got back and put the bike away thinking I will do it before I go out, then forget, only to hear the grinding paste 5 miles in to a ride, it still doesn't take away from the fact the chain lasted nearly 4,000 miles and I suspect I would get much more out of it, and that the cassette is good I would say for at least another 4,000 miles, yet many don't get 1,000 miles out of a chain.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Mar 2015)

wrong oil... since I changed to wax, life has been so much cleaner. mud grit and grim does not stick... mind you I have had to microwave the bottle of wax in the last few days to get it to be a little less solid


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> wrong oil... since I changed to wax, life has been so much cleaner. mud grit and grim does not stick... mind you I have had to microwave the bottle of wax in the last few days to get it to be a little less solid



@SatNavSaysStraightOn what wax are you using?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn what wax are you using?


finish line ceramic wax...
http://www.finishlineusa.com/products/chain-lubricants/ceramic-wax-lube
this one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> finish line ceramic wax...
> http://www.finishlineusa.com/products/chain-lubricants/ceramic-wax-lube
> this one.



I use finish line ceramic - not sure if it is the wax version though, I will have to check


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I use finish line ceramic - not sure if it is the wax version though, I will have to check


does the bottle look the same as the one in the link?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2015)

Just checked, I use the Wet version, going to try the wax, especially as it is only £5.99 on Wiggle


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> does the bottle look the same as the one in the link?



Bottles identical, label is different though


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bottles identical, label is different though


that has to be the best line I have seen in a long time. it really made me laugh.... it is almost worthy of a signature entry!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that has to be the best line I have seen in a long time. it really made me laugh.... it is almost worthy of a signature entry!



Almost? Story of my life.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2015)

@Supersuperleeds With the miles you do should you not have a wee oil bottle attached to the bike dripping oil on the chain continuously?  I do believe there is such a contraption for the likes of motor cycles but can't remember what it's called.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> @Supersuperleeds With the miles you do should you not have a wee oil bottle attached to the bike dripping oil on the chain continuously?  I do believe there is such a contraption for the likes of motor cycles but can't remember what it's called.


it also exists for bikes... I kid not!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Almost? Story of my life.


I can add it to my signature if you like...

@Supersuperleeds stated "Bottles identical, label is different though "
I do have enough space left...


----------



## Stonechat (27 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 whats difficult about mickling a chain, takes two mins to clean the crud off, I understand what you mean about the filth its the same here being very much arable farming lots of tractors all times of the year, not to mention quarries/mines the coal dust mix that with water, and your bike is black in seconds, even when they run a road sweeper all day long, and yes I have got back and put the bike away thinking I will do it before I go out, then forget, only to hear the grinding paste 5 miles in to a ride, it still doesn't take away from the fact the chain lasted nearly 4,000 miles and I suspect I would get much more out of it, and that the cassette is good I would say for at least another 4,000 miles, yet many don't get 1,000 miles out of a chain.


I am obviously slow at chain-cleaning then. Does seem to have been a very mucky winter for cycling


----------



## Stonechat (27 Mar 2015)

Seem to remember that when I got back into cycling, sites were recommending wet over dry lubes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> I am obviously slow at chain-cleaning then. Does seem to have been a very mucky winter for cycling


It was here, hence the odd time it just got put away. However this is is after 3,500 miles


----------



## Razzle (27 Mar 2015)

After work ride again tonight, nice and flat as i'm just getting back on bike after winter (summer rider) heh.

https://www.strava.com/activities/274926588

14.9mi Distance
53:53 Moving Time
161ft Elevation (?)
25 Suffer Score


----------



## Learnincurve (27 Mar 2015)

New bike  it's number 5 and a giant TCX 2 (cyclocross) I have no excuses other than it's a bargain - I've been looking for a second hand cross bike in my price range and size for 6 months and always managed to miss out or they ended up going for too much. It's £400 with all new cassette/chainrings/chain/tyres, plenty of pictures and I know the seller, should be getting it early next week.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Will a 10 speed cassette fit straight on or does it need a spacer?





Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 its straight on, there is a small spacer that comes with 105 and Ultegra cassette, not 100% about Tiagra, @Nomadski should be able to say having just fitted one, according to the techdocs there isn't must be to do with how the lower three gears are mounted on a spider I guess, so Tiagra will go one without any spacer, 105 ect with the spacer provided with the cassette,



Both my Tiagras (the original 12-28T and the new 12-30T) came with one single spacer. There is basically a block of 5 or 6 gears then 1 spacer the all the remaining gears go on individually with their own built in spacers, and finally the lock ring piece.

I've seen videos with a spacer between 6 or 7 seperate gears, before the final block of 3 or so gears goes on, but the Tiagras were far simpler.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2015)

@Nomadski you might think separate cogs more difficult, but trust me, it makes cleaning them very easy, once you took a cassette off a few times, you will have no qualms about stripping it to clean it. I hate the three low gears 19-21-23 as they are a little more difficult to clean.
I think the spacers @Mo1959 was referring to are between the cassette and free-hub, I don't think there is a spacer from what I saw on the exploded diagrams. The spacers your referring to are the spacers for the cogs, as far as I know 11sp freehubs come with a spacer to allow 8/9/10 sp cassettes to fit.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Mar 2015)

Learnincurve said:


> New bike  it's number 5 and a giant TCX 2 (cyclocross) I have no excuses other than it's a bargain - I've been looking for a second hand cross bike in my price range and size for 6 months and always managed to miss out or they ended up going for too much. It's £400 with all new cassette/chainrings/chain/tyres, plenty of pictures and I know the seller, should be getting it early next week.



I have a TCX 1 and it is a really nice bike - very comfy and really strong brakes which are handy for me on the hills here.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Mar 2015)

Well that's that then...

Gale force winds and very heavy rain equals no biking for me.

This week we have had glorious sunshine, snow and now this.

Still...variety is the spice of life as they say.

Hope the weather is better where you are.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hope the weather is better where you are.


Unfortunately not. Been raining since middle of the night. Dog has just had an extremely short walk.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2015)

Got stuff to do today. Which is a shame as I am only 36Km from 1,000Km for the month, and none of the remaining days look great, I thought in like a Lion out like a lamb, as I recall it was blustery at the start of the month. From my records wind on the 3rd was 14.5 max, the same as Thursday (weather from sporttracks)


----------



## Eribiste (28 Mar 2015)

I've got just over two weeks to go before my thumb spica cast comes off, when I hope to be able to ride again. 

If I remember how.....

Fortunately it's left thumb, which I only use to select the 'wheel of weakness' on the front mech cycling wise, so I don't think I'll have too much trouble. Mind you, I've also got some nice new tyres to put on, so that should give me some physiotherapy opportunity before the ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> Fortunately it's left thumb, which I only use to select the *'wheel of weakness'* on the front mech cycling wise, so I don't think I'll have too much trouble. Mind you, I've also got some nice new tyres to put on, so that should give me some physiotherapy opportunity before the ride.


Wrong attitude, just the correct gears for the conditions.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski you might think separate cogs more difficult, but trust me, it makes cleaning them very easy, once you took a cassette off a few times, you will have no qualms about stripping it to clean it. I hate the three low gears 19-21-23 as they are a little more difficult to clean.
> I think the spacers @Mo1959 was referring to are between the cassette and free-hub, I don't think there is a spacer from what I saw on the exploded diagrams. The spacers your referring to are the spacers for the cogs, as far as I know 11sp freehubs come with a spacer to allow 8/9/10 sp cassettes to fit.




Your right, having that block of gears together definitely makes it tougher to clean. But I used some degreaser and let it soak for 20 minutes then got a rag and cleaned it like dental floss. Probably have missed bits but it looks clean enough. Shiny even!

After replacing the cassette I do agree it is very easy to do. The only thing that leaves concern is any adjustments I found I had to make afterwards, but that was after switching different sized cassettes. Probably taking it off and putting back on wouldnt normally require any adjustments afterwards.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> I've got just over two weeks to go before my thumb spica cast comes off, when I hope to be able to ride again.
> 
> If I remember how.....
> 
> Fortunately it's left thumb, which I only use to select the 'wheel of weakness' on the front mech cycling wise, so I don't think I'll have too much trouble. Mind you, I've also got some nice new tyres to put on, so that should give me some physiotherapy opportunity before the ride.


Never heard it called that before
I am hoping weather will permit a ride tomorrow at present if I don't get out it is harder to make it up


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2015)

@Nomadski not normally, no worse than changing a tube, I had to tweak mine but that was a change of wheels, and as @Mo1959 was on about spacers that was an 11sp freehub, when I put the R501's I found the part of the RD cage catching the odd spoke, so just had to tweak a little, but then I put a new cable in a week later so had to do it again, and there is usually a little settling period, I always find things work better after a couple of hundred miles. I managed an average speed of 16mph with an overall + grade yesterday, on the third part of my ride, the last 14 miles or so, so I think I am getting the gearing right finally, the 23th isn't as bad as I thought, managed a steady climb of just over a mile and 167ft at 11.1mph avg with a cad of 83rpm gear inch 44.93" the 38x28 is 43.8" and that was with the headwind all be it in the lee of the hill. https://www.strava.com/activities/274844233/segments/6436898998


----------



## spooks (28 Mar 2015)

I was looking forward to getting out for a ride tomorrow but the gale force winds predicted are putting me off a little!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2015)

spooks said:


> I was looking forward to getting out for a ride tomorrow but the gale force winds predicted are putting me off a little!


Not looking good your way on , we will get a lull from about 10 till sometime in the afternoon, then its breezy till the end of the month at least.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Mar 2015)

It never ceases to amaze me how I can go to work indoors looking at the sunshine as I leave home all week, and then the first of two days off I get it looks like up to 25mph winds and rain for the mid morning early afternoon stint. Monday looks a little better, but still rain predicted late afternoon. No wonder I have a vitamin D deficiency!!


----------



## spooks (28 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> up to 25mph winds and rain


 We have up to 50mph winds here!! Me and my housemate have harry potter boxset plans.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Mar 2015)

More rain. No progress.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2015)

Was cold and got caught in a heavy shower which made the roads a bit puddly yet again. Survived for 36 miles with tired legs and a creaking, groaning bike. Lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Was cold and got caught in a heavy shower which made the roads a bit puddly yet again. Survived for 36 miles with tired legs and a creaking, groaning bike. Lol


Didn't go as far, things to do, but I think the bike gets lubed in the wet as apart from the mudguards, it was as quiet as a church mouse.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Didn't go as far, things to do, but I think the bike gets lubed in the wet as apart from the mudguards, it was as quiet as a church mouse.


Just did another turbo ride, fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Stonechat (30 Mar 2015)

Today decided to have a go at Barhatch Lane, supposedly the toughest hill in Surrey.

Went via another hill (on both outward and return journeys) Combe Lane which is tough itself, especially on the northward direction.

Reached Barhatch after about 24 miles lower slopes were ok, the there were several sections where it was too steep for sitting, I have to admit that I stopped for breath near the end, if I had realised how near the end I might have made it in one go.

Stlll very pleased with my form considering my reduced mileage lately.

Weather was pleasant, just a normal westerly wind.

52.1 miles @ 14.5 mph
2982 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/276381296

Edit the final part is a 20% ramp


----------



## Nomadski (30 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Today decided to have a go at Barhatch Lane, supposedly the toughest hill in Surrey.
> 
> Went via another hill (on both outward and return journeys) Combe Lane which is tough itself, especially on the northward direction.
> 
> ...



Well done. Good speed too for the climbing you did! That hill sounds interesting, could incorporate that loop into my Ridelondon route as it just follows on from newlands corner. 

Would be a bit silly to do that though.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Mar 2015)

Perfect weather at the moment.

If you like flying kites, that is. Cycling? Erm, no.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Perfect weather at the moment.
> 
> If you like flying kites, that is. Cycling? Erm, no.


Its not too bad, I think last week was worse, wind wise.


----------



## Nomadski (30 Mar 2015)

Went out to give the new cassette its first run out. Did 2 laps of Richmond Park and found I was still getting shifting issues while shifting down, and I couldn't shift up to the largest cog at all, which kind of defeated the purpose of the new cassette (being a 32T rather than 30T).

Even though it seems long enough, I'm going to order a new chain and cut it so the RD is a little less stretched out. Can't figure the shifting issues could be down to anything else, as the shop seemed to get it shifting ok on the stand.

What did surprise me was the number of PR's (25), 3rd personal best times (6) and 2nd personal best times (9) that I got on a route I have done loads. I did notice a large chunk of those PRs are just similar segments that muppets on Strava have just recreated, which took a bit of gloss of it all, but there are a few others dotted around.

So I guess even with the shifting issues, the new cassettes range seems to suit me better.

It was cool, but not too bad except for the Wind Tunnel AKA Sawyers Hill stretch of Richmond Park, which is always windy, even on the calmest of days!

https://app.strava.com/activities/276469103


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2015)

@Nomadski couple of areas like that round here. Shifting on a stand is completely different to the really world, nothings under load, I usually find I have to tweak it a little, last time out I needed to tighten the RD cable a touch, but it was difficult to be 100% in all the rain yesterday. Why is it I put new kit on the bike and it rains, I keep putting things off (re. money) and we have long periods of dry weather.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its not too bad, I think last week was worse, wind wise.


Well, enjoy!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Well, enjoy!


Been to busy painting, done the lounge, hall, stairs, landing and a large bedroom, just finishing that off.
Not all today, I might add.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Been to busy painting, done the lounge, hall, stairs, landing and a large bedroom, just finishing that off.
> Not all today, I might add.


Ah the devil's own job. Good on yer. Just now the beeb tweeted weather warnings for strong winds and huge gusts for tomorrow which is a bummer. I'll just have to plan some routes which don't take me to the tops of hills or have wide open spaces on both sides!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Ah the devil's own job. Good on yer. Just now the beeb tweeted weather warnings for strong winds and huge gusts for tomorrow which is a bummer. I'll just have to plan some routes which don't take me to the tops of hills or have wide open spaces on both sides!


Was a mixture of rain/sleet here and more of same tomorrow with icy winds. Needless to say, I won't be cycling.

Talking of gear changes, mine is playing up too. It feels like it is sticking between gears and I sometimes have to give another click up or down to fix it. Poor bike is really needing a bit of work on it I think.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Was a mixture of rain/sleet here and more of same tomorrow with icy winds. Needless to say, I won't be cycling.
> 
> Talking of gear changes, mine is playing up too. It feels like it is sticking between gears and I sometimes have to give another click up or down to fix it. Poor bike is really needing a bit of work on it I think.



Was a tad wet coming home tonight and still windy, but surprisingly warm, broke 5,000 miles for the year today


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was a tad wet coming home tonight and still windy, but surprisingly warm, broke 5,000 miles for the year today


I'll be lucky to do that in the whole year. Lol. Well done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll be lucky to do that in the whole year. Lol. Well done.



It was trying to match your early hours rides that got me addicted to this, I'd get to work feeling smug that I'd biked in, then I'd log onto Strava and see you'd gone out a lot earlier, ridden a lot further and climbed a hell of a lot more than me


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It was trying to match your early hours rides that got me addicted to this, I'd get to work feeling smug that I'd biked in, then I'd log onto Strava and see you'd gone out a lot earlier, ridden a lot further and climbed a hell of a lot more than me


Ahhhhh, those were the days. Sadly no more, but quite happy pootling about doing shorter distances now.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Well done. Good speed too for the climbing you did! That hill sounds interesting, could incorporate that loop into my Ridelondon route as it just follows on from newlands corner.
> 
> Would be a bit silly to do that though.


To do the steep Barhatch climb you need to do it from the south. You can do Combe Lane after (as I did), or Newlands from the south


----------



## Learnincurve (31 Mar 2015)

Giant cyclocross bike is here \o/ needed to swap the stem so it would fit my long legged self but my first impressions are "my god it's light!", second thought was "my god, just how bad were the brakes on the audux!" (it's in for repair). Hoping to go take it for a trial run tomorrow if I can get the other half to babysit.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Mar 2015)

Monthly summary for March
376.7 miles done
of these 320 are real miles and the rest on the trainer
Ave speed 15 mph
Feet climbed 13591

Highlight has been the buying of a turbo trainer
It has proved quite a learning curve
Sessions are typically short and harder.

Trying to keep in future to a specific aim for each turbo session (e.g. high cadence, or conversly a hard session at low cadence to build leg strength)
I am pleased I have managed to keep to a minimum of riding despite circumstances limiting my time.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2015)

Learnincurve said:


> Giant cyclocross bike is here \o/ needed to swap the stem so it would fit my long legged self but my first impressions are "my god it's light!", second thought was "my god, just how bad were the brakes on the audux!" (it's in for repair). Hoping to go take it for a trial run tomorrow if I can get the other half to babysit.



@Learnincurve 

What brakes does it have?


----------



## Learnincurve (31 Mar 2015)

@SpokeyDokey tektro cantilever with suicide levers, it's this one https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2013.giant.tcx.2/11842/56837/ it's in medium. I've already shortened the stem, done the classic drop bar noob thing of brining the drops up, fitted various frame bags, and discovered the non-stock saddle does know if it wants to be comfort or race and has ended up being neither so that's being swapped tomorrow.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2015)

Learnincurve said:


> @SpokeyDokey tektro cantilever with suicide levers, it's this one https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2013.giant.tcx.2/11842/56837/ it's in medium. I've already shortened the stem, done the classic drop bar noob thing of brining the drops up, fitted various frame bags, and discovered the non-stock saddle does know if it wants to be comfort or race and has ended up being neither so that's being swapped tomorrow.



Nice bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2015)

I am back, miss me !


----------



## Learnincurve (1 Apr 2015)

More than you will ever know

I might get to go riding tomorrow /cross fingers


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2015)

Still not stopped sorting stuff here, and I don't like the monitor/tv thing on one of my outputs, really sh** image.


----------



## RWright (1 Apr 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am back, miss me !


Where have you been for so long? 

I finally got back out today. It had been a while and I will be paying for it the next couple of weeks. I was checking out the new traffic patterns in one of my areas. I was very sluggish....oh and I will have to go thru saddle torture again I am afraid.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2015)

RWright said:


> Where have you been for so long?
> 
> I finally got back out today. It had been a while and I will be paying for it the next couple of weeks. I was checking out the new traffic patterns in one of my areas. I was very sluggish....oh and I will have to go thru saddle torture again I am afraid.


Nice to see you back out.


----------



## Learnincurve (2 Apr 2015)

I did it! I made the hills  Not the quickest ride I've ever done, partly because the canal part of the ride was packed and partly because for the first half of the ride I was more skittish than bambi, then I realised that my seat was slightly too far forward, adjusted it and everything fell into place. Still braking on the suicide levers but I'm using the tops most of the time. 
Going to completely change my normal daily route to make it about 8 miles longer, less pretty but also way less people.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Apr 2015)

Did a quick (for me!) ride
Made it up as I went along

Down to Chertsey over St Ann's Hill through to Prune Hill up to Windsor, down the other side of the park and back

32.21 miles @ 16.4 mph - unheard of speed for me - I was trying to push on a bit.
(THis as usual for me is average moving speed as given by Garmin)

1053 feet climbed
Few PR's including St Ann 's Hill and most of the segments on PPrune Hill
Turbo working on me already?? I notice leg muscles are bigger than they used to be!

https://www.strava.com/activities/277871848


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2015)

Lovely day for cycling but I am running out of time. Still got the pooch to take for her second walk so probably another day off.


----------



## stevey (2 Apr 2015)

First solo ride out in 7 weeks and was hard felt heavy and sluggish, Need to step away from the biscuit barrel and the cheese etc!!.
https://www.strava.com/activities/277929221
Disappointed!!! Feel i have gone back 6 months fitness wise.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Apr 2015)

Sure you will get there and find once you have got going the form will return

After some period with little riding, and doing less than before , today's was my third fastest ever ride over 30 miles


----------



## stevey (2 Apr 2015)

Cheers @Stonechat I know it's just frustrating thats all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Apr 2015)

@stevey it don't take long, though I haven't had as long as you or @Mo1959 or @SatNavSaysStraightOn have had off continuously, I have have had periods where I have done very little, and understand a little what you mean.


----------



## Tankengine (2 Apr 2015)

Couple of nice rides this week, box hill which was great fun and a lot easier then been led to believe (waiting for it to kick up..never really did) and toys hill from the north (same story but less epic). Today got to the top of a steep hill out of cudham and stopped for breath at the top, thinking why does this relatively short hill kick my ass so much everytime? Turned around to look back down it and caught a road sign showing 25% gradient. Ah. That might be why.....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Apr 2015)

Today it is raining.

Today it is wet.

Today it is cold.

I intend to remain esconced in the warmth and relative luxury of Spokey Dokey Towers.

However, on Sunday, I will have waded my crampon shod feet through the huge snow dump that currently shrouds Scafell and, atop the summit with my best mate, we will eat our Hot X Buns (plus swig of Brandy) and all will be right with the world.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Apr 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Today it is raining.
> 
> Today it is wet.
> 
> ...


Well have not done a lot today

To be more exact, after doggy walk, gave doggy a bath, dried him, and trimmed him
Last nioght made some home made hot cross buns, so had a couple today. 
They are favourite but home made beat supoermarket ones when I can do it
(By home made I use the bread maker to make the dough but still have to make the busn, crosses and glaze them. I could not find the scales for the ingredients to make the dough - some of the post flooding confusion. So I more or less guessed, and when dough was too stiff had to add more liquid)
Delicious hot x buns
Will hopefully manage a ride sunday or Monday


----------



## Stonechat (3 Apr 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Couple of nice rides this week, box hill which was great fun and a lot easier then been led to believe (waiting for it to kick up..never really did) and toys hill from the north (same story but less epic). Today got to the top of a steep hill out of cudham and stopped for breath at the top, thinking why does this relatively short hill kick my ass so much everytime? Turned around to look back down it and caught a road sign showing 25% gradient. Ah. That might be why.....


No Box Hill is an even enough gradient that you can try to push it or do repeats without too much effot

Do not know Cudham Hill though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2015)

Well I have rearranged this room, I can get my computer chair in now, two computer systems, I had one in the bedroom and one in a dedicated room. Did cabling to yet another room, which had been all cabled up till th O.H. decided some months back it no longer needed it, (and now it does) and cut the cable at the entry point, so I have had to channel the plaster out again, which entailed the removal of a kitchen unit. The only thing i couldn't fix today was the network cable as I need some connectors to fix it. So after a blip last night when no ones upstairs T.V.s were working due to me mistaking the RF in to a splitter with an RF out, both the same cable outer so an easy mistake, most things are now working correctly, just did a speed test and getting 56Mb from the router through a switch box, the house network is all (or will be) 1Gb.


----------



## Tankengine (3 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> No Box Hill is an even enough gradient that you can try to push it or do repeats without too much effot
> 
> Do not know Cudham Hill though



Yeah that's actually what I thought when I got to the top. It's a really nice climb, shame it's so short.

Roads coming out of cudham are short and steep...downe road or church hill. The latter made difficult by needing to turn right at the end of it straight onto the last steep section of downe road


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Apr 2015)

Another day I am not likely to get out, need to take floor boards up again to run a new Ethernet cable, from the switch box here down to where the one the OH half cut, as at the minute its easier to do that that take up he lounge floor boards, as that is where the original ran to the router.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Another day I am not likely to get out, need to take floor boards up again to run a new Ethernet cable, from the switch box here down to where the one the OH half cut, as at the minute its easier to do that that take up he lounge floor boards, as that is where the original ran to the router.


Can you not just use wifi like the rest of us. Lol.

Lovely day here but couldn't be bothered going out.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Apr 2015)

Having relatives over for an Easter visit. I was hoping I'd catch something contagious and force a postponement, but no. Damn my virile bones.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> *Can you not just use wifi like the rest of us.* Lol.
> 
> Lovely day here but couldn't be bothered going out.


Not seen a WiFi network work at 1,000 Mbs yet, unless you know something I don't, the fastest I know of is a dual band N which I believe over short distances can achieve 300Mbs or so maybe @SatNavSaysStraightOn can put me right, and not to forget reliability and security, no one can access your data if they can't get in.


----------



## Learnincurve (4 Apr 2015)

Got my first strava badge for doing a 2 hour ride 

Got to the end of that ride and my hips were killing me, adjusted seat down a tiny bit and it's much better. Understanding far more how the steering woks and how shortening the stem has affected it, it's perfectly fine in the drops which is where I am 90% of the time and I'm starting to try to use the brakes on the top rather than suicide levers all the time now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Apr 2015)

Just bagged an Athlon II triple core for £14+2.50pp this processor is capable of similar performance as my Q9400 quad core., which cost me £100 in 2010-11 (and still rocks compared with many), this will give the O.H. a bit of a performance boost till we can afford an FX processor this start at about £50 for the FX4100 





this is just a cpu benchmark (the program does other stuff like memory, discs ect. as you can see Sandra's current Athlon 4800+ whilst it is no slouch if you compare it with a more modern processor like the FX, but its the 3 core 455 that really shines. So I think for about £43 for the mobo, and £17 for a processor i think thats pretty good value, for what is essentially a new system, I built a system, well the core parts for someone just before xmas and it cost £160 and its cpu mark is 2151, is only 25% better than Sandra's system now, so to get something approaching 1.8x better than that for £60 or so, with room for further improvements.


----------



## pdh (4 Apr 2015)

First ever 20 miler today average speed of just over 10 mph ....happy days


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2015)

pdh said:


> First ever 20 miler today average speed of just over 10 mph ....happy days


Well done. I think the first 20 miles always seems pretty special when you start out. Before long you will be using that as a warm up 

What do you think of the Marin? I have looked at it online and quite like the specs of it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Apr 2015)

@pdh nice one, as @Mo1959 says the first anything is always nice also to backup what say said about the distance, it won't belong before 20 miles feels like you haven't been out. 

Last thing about computers, this CPU I have just got, if what I read is true I might be able to unlock the 4th core on it making it a quad core, even a modest overclock, should get it close to if not better than mine


----------



## Stonechat (4 Apr 2015)

Learnincurve said:


> Got my first strava badge for doing a 2 hour ride
> 
> Got to the end of that ride and my hips were killing me, adjusted seat down a tiny bit and it's much better. Understanding far more how the steering woks and how shortening the stem has affected it, it's perfectly fine in the drops which is where I am 90% of the time and I'm starting to try to use the brakes on the top rather than suicide levers all the time now.


Never heard the term suicide levers before

I don't spend that much time on the drops, am mainly on the hoods, my 63 year old back is slowly adapting and I go onto the drops when into a stiff wind or on a descent, cannot stay too long


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Never heard the term *suicide levers* before
> 
> I don't spend that much time on the drops, am mainly on the hoods, my 63 year old back is slowly adapting and I go onto the drops when into a stiff wind or on a descent, cannot stay too long


The term comes from the levers that went under the bars on 70/80's racers and were very ineffectual at applying the brakes hence the term suicide levers. I had them on a Gitane, also another suicide option on that bike was the position of the gear levers on the headstock so if you were in a low gear on the rear so the lever was in the down position and you got out of the saddle to sprint you tended to catch it with your right knee there by got from 1 to 5th let you figure out what happens when you have so much slack chain to take up.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Apr 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The term comes from the levers that went under the bars on 70/80's racers and were very ineffectual at applying the brakes hence the term suicide levers. I had them on a Gitane, also another suicide option on that bike was the position of the gear levers on the headstock so if you were in a low gear on the rear so the lever was in the down position and you got out of the saddle to sprint you tended to catch it with your right knee there by got from 1 to 5th let you figure out what happens when you have so much slack chain to take up.


Ah my old Claud Butler had those brakes that had an extension under the bars


----------



## Learnincurve (4 Apr 2015)

I may have confused my terms, I was on the hoods 90% of the time and tried the drops once and went "I don't like this" and went up again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Apr 2015)

Learnincurve said:


> I may have confused my terms, I was on the hoods 90% of the time and tried the drops once and went "I don't like this" and went up again.


You get use to it the more you do it, give me an extra 1mph or so on the flat at a steady cad of about 90-95, helps into the wind too.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Apr 2015)

Learnincurve said:


> Got my first strava badge for doing a 2 hour ride


darn it. didn't know about that. I have just done an epic 14.3 miles in 1hr 56 mins 56 seconds. I could have ridden around the pond a few more times and got a badge!  Mind you having looked it up,. they were not exactly roads I haven't cycled before and I didn't take any photos either...  The weather was for the most of it medium dense fog/hill cloud


----------



## Harv (5 Apr 2015)

http://www.strava.com/activities/279606503

Not been out much this year. Had a goof ride out with the family seeing as it's getting warmer.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Apr 2015)

wey hay.... 14 miles but just not very fast... a little under 2 hours.
Must try harder... The really annoying thing was that had I have been just that little bit slower I could have got a strava challenge badge!
https://www.strava.com/activities/279519451


----------



## Barnet Goat (5 Apr 2015)

Did my first 100km ride yesterday (112k). Barnet to Hitchin via Wheathampstead and back via Watton and Essendon. Average speed a meagre 12.5mph. Thank you to the man in the white BMW and the cyclist who offered help when I was sat on a tree stump changing an inner tube. Thighs hurt today but did a short 15 miles nonetheless.


----------



## Learnincurve (5 Apr 2015)

Challenge is till the 7th so there is time for people


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Apr 2015)

Learnincurve said:


> Challenge is till the 7th so there is time for people


yep - all I have to do is take a photo, tag it and go slower tomorrow!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> darn it. didn't know about that. I have just done an epic 14.3 miles in 1hr 56 mins 56 seconds. I could have ridden around the pond a few more times and got a badge!  Mind you having looked it up,. they were not exactly roads I haven't cycled before and I didn't take any photos either...  The weather was for the most of it medium dense fog/hill cloud



You don't need to take the photo to get the badge or ride new roads, just do the time.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You don't need to take the photo to get the badge or ride new roads, just do the time.


missed it by 3 minutes today! ride time was 1 hr 56 mins 56 seconds. elapsed time 1 hr 58 minutes 40 seconds... :bloody typical:

so same route tomorrow, and just so it more slowly!


----------



## Nomadski (5 Apr 2015)

Latest update on my mini odyssey since changing the cassette...

Wasn't able to shift much by the end of my last ride, and found I couldn't shift at all after trying to index the gears. Spotted fraying occurring on the rear gearing cable under the downtube so decided to have the cable out for a look...

Had the bike on a stand and dismantled the rear gearing cable and when the cable came out of the 105 shifter it looked like this...







Saw the cable had dismantled itself in and around the internals of the shifter so took it to the only place open...Halfords....






The guy essentially took it all apart and managed to get out the jammed cable and the stopper thingy at the end of what was left of the cable...






No wonder I was struggling to shift...

Thanks to @themosquitoking for his help today!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Latest update on my mini odyssey since changing the cassette...
> 
> Wasn't able to shift much by the end of my last ride, and found I couldn't shift at all after trying to index the gears. Spotted fraying occurring on the rear gearing cable under the downtube so decided to have the cable out for a look...
> 
> ...


Its a very common cause of gear shifting problems. I have had it more times than I would care to mention, but I was covering a high mileage until recently.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Its a very common cause of gear shifting problems. I have had it more times than I would care to mention, but I was covering a high mileage until recently.



Didn't think it was common, thought my bike had just gone all terminator on the cable!

Quite glad it isn't just my bike being psycho though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Its a very common cause of gear shifting problems. I have had it more times than I would care to mention, but I was covering a high mileage until recently.


Never had it had, used to have frayed ends when I didn't know better in my youth, but since being a bit more serious about, the only thing that has happened was a one broken stranded on the cable I have just replaced, but that was a galvanised one, its one i got shortly after I put the 105 shifters on as I put a kink in the original, and the guy (who runs his own repair shed) said it would be fine, it was it shifted fine ect... but detriated over the winter, the others two brake and front gear are fine, but then I do tend to replace them every 6 months or so.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Didn't think it was common, thought my bike had just gone all terminator on the cable!
> 
> Quite glad it isn't just my bike being psycho though.


It is definitely your bike being


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2015)

I am guess under the desk for the computer isn't the best place.





And this isn't even O.C. as much as it will go. Max Temp is actually 71C


----------



## Renmurew (5 Apr 2015)

My newbie progress continues.......I upped my distance this morning to 27 miles. I intended to aim for 25 but missed a road turning (no sign) and ended up with a 2 mile detour.  2 hrs 26 in total and I had a smile on my face the whole way . Maybe that had more to do with the small packet of jelly beans in my back pocket I was pacing myself with 

Wendy


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Didn't think it was common, thought my bike had just gone all terminator on the cable!
> 
> Quite glad it isn't just my bike being psycho though.





Nigelnaturist said:


> Never had it had, used to have frayed ends when I didn't know better in my youth, but since being a bit more serious about, the only thing that has happened was a one broken stranded on the cable I have just replaced, but that was a galvanised one, its one i got shortly after I put the 105 shifters on as I put a kink in the original, and the guy (who runs his own repair shed) said it would be fine, it was it shifted fine ect... but detriated over the winter, the others two brake and front gear are fine, but then I do tend to replace them every 6 months or so.



Both my triban 3 (multiple times both shifters) and my Fuji (only the once on the rest) have broken cables in that manner. The what have you fixed today thread will have the photos somewhere as well one of the my ride today threads when my shifter broken the cable on the wrong side of the local hills leaving me with a useless combination of gears for riding steep incline! My husband's T3 has also done the same or started to until I stopped him cycling the bike till it was replaced (cable not bike)...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn all I can say it can only be I change them that often.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Apr 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am guess under the desk for the computer isn't the best place.
> View attachment 84782
> 
> 
> And this isn't even O.C. as much as it will go. Max Temp is actually 71C



blimey, you should look at your cooler/thermal paste/case airflow there. my i7 sits between 30 degrees and 55 max under load. neverhad a cpu run that hot, most of my gpus dont go far over that!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> blimey, you should look at your cooler/thermal paste/case airflow there. my i7 sits between 30 degrees and 55 max under load. neverhad a cpu run that hot, most of my gpus dont go far over that!


Its where its sat, its getting moved today, its never that high.
Bare in mind it has 6 hard drives and 2 graphics cards so runs warmer than many systems anyway.

Edit right lets see how that goes.


----------



## nobbyp (6 Apr 2015)

Big fat zero this week on the bike but a fab week on a pair of planks in the Alps where I learnt 2 things

1 cycling is great for ski fitness - found I could stay in really decent tuck on long schusses (whatever the plural of schuss is??) for as long as I wanted rather than have quads burning after 30 seconds 

2 - we don't really have hills in UK - just little bumps - viewed the climb up to Les Arcs a tad differently this year thinking what it would be like on a bike - hard was the conclusion but god how much do I want to find out!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Apr 2015)

15 miles done, 2 hours taken, 1 strava challenge badge awarded 
https://www.strava.com/activities/280137466


----------



## Tankengine (6 Apr 2015)

Out in the sunshine loads of riders around. Went and had a go at kidds hill and cob lane. Kidds hill great views at the top but another one that's fairly doable and a sit in the saddle. Cob lane....steep and short but got up in one go.

Hunt for hills so far stands at 
Beacon
Toys south and north
Box hill
Kidds hill
Ide hill from the north
Cob lane
Groombridge hill 

Any other s.e. suggestions? I'm thinking leith and white down...


----------



## Stonechat (6 Apr 2015)

Did a goodish ride down to Godalming and looped round taking in Combe Lane on the way back
did not push it too hard
Wore leg warmers which came off half way round
52.84 miles at 15.3 mph
2208 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/280249538


----------



## Stonechat (6 Apr 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Out in the sunshine loads of riders around. Went and had a go at kidds hill and cob lane. Kidds hill great views at the top but another one that's fairly doable and a sit in the saddle. Cob lane....steep and short but got up in one go.
> 
> Hunt for hills so far stands at
> Beacon
> ...


Also Coldharbour Lane
Also you can do Newlands Corner, followed by Combe Lane, then of you turn right at the bottom also Crocknorth

Go down to the south coast and do Ditchling Beacon


----------



## Tankengine (6 Apr 2015)

Heading over to Surrey hills on Friday so I'll check them out. 
Done ditchling couple of times before, nice views but think that's the one I found the hardest. that or toys heading north!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2015)

@Nomadski this is when I first built it.


----------



## Effyb4 (6 Apr 2015)

I went for a rider to an RSPB reserve with the boys. They managed 25 miles well. It was a lovely sunny day. I took some photos on the camera, but I can't seem to be able to synch them with strava, so I'll post them here instead.














https://www.strava.com/activities/280288552


----------



## nobbyp (6 Apr 2015)

Found a spare hour this afternoon so managed to squeeze a cheeky little loop in.

Combination of the awesome weather, only having on short sleeve jersey and shorts on and a week working the legs on the slopes and result is ave speed just shy of 17 mph and host of PB's - 1 happy bunny 

https://www.strava.com/activities/280392007


----------



## Leescfc79 (6 Apr 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Out in the sunshine loads of riders around. Went and had a go at kidds hill and cob lane. Kidds hill great views at the top but another one that's fairly doable and a sit in the saddle. Cob lane....steep and short but got up in one go.
> 
> Hunt for hills so far stands at
> Beacon
> ...



Would recomend York's Hill if you haven't done it, not too far from Ide and Toys hill and ridiculously steep in places.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Apr 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Out in the sunshine loads of riders around. Went and had a go at kidds hill and cob lane. Kidds hill great views at the top but another one that's fairly doable and a sit in the saddle. Cob lane....steep and short but got up in one go.
> 
> Hunt for hills so far stands at
> Beacon
> ...



Have a little go at this route I created...

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7343210

Let me know how you got on so I can judge if I will need defibrillators.



What a lovely sunny day! With my bike finished with its gear cable chewing nonsense, I headed out to @themosquitoking and ran over some glass and debris. Checking the tyre revealed an object was lodged in the tyre pretty thick, and a second slice had been made as well. Reaching Carshalton, we swapped the tyre (which to be fair was intact on the inside still) and left for a slow jaunt to Croydon, accidentally leaving one of my green valve caps on the grass...D'oh.

Croydon tramlines successfully navigated this time (!) albeit on foot, and checked out my main man's place of work for the next year or so.

Double backed and went to the rather more scenic hills of north Surrey, and I found up How Lane (nasty) I couldn't actually get into the 30T again. Just would not budge. Didn't even feel like the RD was making any effort to even consider glancing that way. So I ended up doing this silly steep little hill with the 27T, 1 tooth short of the cassette I replaced to make these buggers easier!

Headed over to a rather lovely treasure trove of weirdness and wonder that is Fanny's Farm. Stop giggling you! It's strange mix of farm cafe, farming museum, Paddington Bear Appreciation Society HQ, WW1 bunkers, gardens and well, a farm, was a sight to behold. Walls of honey, jam and marmalade and fresh fruit greeted you inside the main shop, and a very nice rock cake and tea was had in sunny Surrey!


































Attempted to adjust the L-screw but the RD just refused to budge.

I also locked myself in the lavatory with a bee. I don't like bees.

After going our separate ways, I headed out to Box Hill, getting an unexpected PB down Lodgebottom Road, and a rather expected slooooow time up Box Hill. Damn I wanted to try that 30T!

Anyway, obligatory tea and photo op at the Box Hill Cafe...






Felt the warmth draining a little bit, so headed back, after a few more viewing point pics...











Deciding I should go back to try and find the lost valve cap as I'm a bit OCD about them, I ventured forth back to Carshalton, getting very lost in the process, but arrived eventually, and cap was found!

Short ride back home and finito. Picked up the average speed from the 11mph it was when we left Croydon, but not by very much, but then it was pretty hilly. Slow ride, but my longest for quite a while, which was much needed.

https://app.strava.com/activities/280440758

Final thing is to try and get to the bottom of this shifting issue, as it's making my new cassette pretty redundant at the mo.

Hope everyone had a fab Easter .


----------



## Nomadski (6 Apr 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski this is when I first built it.
> View attachment 84882



No fancy dan lights, but I was quite pleased with my tindyness!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> No fancy dan lights, but I was quite pleased with my tindyness!
> 
> View attachment 84936
> 
> ...


I'll stick with my iMac........no big boxes sitting around. Lol


----------



## RhythMick (6 Apr 2015)

Building up to riding London to Paris 1st weekend in June with 50 work colleagues. Nowhere near enough training done. This weekend became a "just effing do it" weekend. 44 miles Friday, 53 Sunday. That's better. Next weekend, 2 x 60 milers.

4 years ago when I started cycling I struggled to manage 10 miles and certainly couldn't get up hills. Progress feels good.


----------



## Tankengine (6 Apr 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> Would recomend York's Hill if you haven't done it, not too far from Ide and Toys hill and ridiculously steep in places.




No haven't done that before, thanks for the shout. Take it that is from the south, right of ide hill? I can't see a name on google maps but I see the York farm house...?




Nomadski said:


> Have a little go at this route I created...
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7343210
> 
> ...



 .......!.....does that route go up leith hill twice?! Haha OK potentially that's the Friday route, I like a challenge... Kinda!!


----------



## Nomadski (6 Apr 2015)

Tankengine said:


> No haven't done that before, thanks for the shout. Take it that is from the south, right of ide hill? I can't see a name on google maps but I see the York farm house...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, where it joins the road is almost at the top of leith hill. You do have to do that bit twice, but it's only the very last bit.

There's a bit of a respite as you swoop west, although it's adding miles, to get hill 3 in, but yeah, if you like hills there's lots there!

Looking forward to your report!


----------



## Leescfc79 (6 Apr 2015)

@Tankengine this is the road, I come from the North, go up (then down) Ide Hill, not the best surface but it's used for Catford Cycling Clubs hill climb competition - lots of videos on YouTube to give you a idea, toughest hill I've attempted.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2015)

@Nomadski time for a new case I think, Mind you I think the heat sinks need a clean, but this room is really warm.


----------



## Tankengine (6 Apr 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> @Tankengine this is the road, I come from the North, go up (then down) Ide Hill, not the best surface but it's used for Catford Cycling Clubs hill climb competition - lots of videos on YouTube to give you a idea, toughest hill I've attempted.
> 
> ]



Ah ok got you, thanks, know where you mean. just youtubed it,man that looks like a seriously shitty road surface and a really tough steep climb! Wouldn't want a car behind me on that one either!!!!


----------



## RWright (7 Apr 2015)

I got home late today so I only did a short ride since it was nearly dark and I also wanted to get a short walk in as well. I guess on my ride I must have pressed the buttons on my Ambit in the wrong order. After I uploaded the ride and the walk it showed my ride as lasting 6 seconds. I normally visually check but since it was dark and I was in a little bit of a hurry I just went by audio cues and I forgot that it also looks for speed cadence sensors as well as a heart rate monitor, so I pressed the button an extra time...I think. 

On the bright side I did notice something laying on the shoulder of the road that looked like it may be worth going back and investigating. I found one of those push button dog leash reel things, not that I really need it because I don't have a dog but I am now the proud owner of a leash. I am not sure how the cat is going to like it but it might be fun seeing what he thinks.

There was a dark side to the bright side though. I saw something lying on the road beside it (no not a dead dog...not that dark ) and couldn't figure out what it was. My first thought is maybe it is a bag of money or drugs or something, I wasn't quite sure so I gave it a little poke and it felt like heavy cloth or something. I was then very confused so I sort of carefully pinched it between the tips of my thumb and index finger and picked it up slowly. It seemed very heavy so picked it on up for a closer look and I see like these little cartoon characters on it. By then I was thinking WTF is this...then it dawned on me, it was a used disposable baby diaper... .
Not only did someone lose Poochie's leash, they also lost little Jr.'s latest deposit. Next time I will use pliers for my investigations.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Apr 2015)

Well I am building up to the Ups and Downs Sportive 80 miler, no 100this early 

Not dissatisfied with my form though my gear cables need adjustment or something, I get skipping
Legs achier than usual this morning


----------



## sleaver (7 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Have a little go at this route I created...
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7343210
> 
> Let me know how you got on so I can judge if I will need defibrillators.


That's almost the same amount of climbing as RideLondon but 55 miles less 

I could ride to the start in Dorking from my house but I think getting home from the top of Box Hill would be in survival mode 

Unless I've messed the route up, that would be 72.7 and 5061 feet for me taking pretty much the shortest rout from my house to Dorking and then back from Box Hill.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Apr 2015)

@Nomadski - great 'article' and the photo's are very good too.

I know that part of the world well - in another life I had a Regional Office in Wallington and Lovely Mrs Spokey Dokey used to work in Caterham.

Occasionally I would ride home on my bike to Tunbridge Wells (this was a good excuse for Mrs SD to get her hands on the wheel of the rather fast car we had at the time and drive home in it - she used to have some fun on that big bend where the M25 intersects the A21! - naughtygirl!).

Hope you get that RD sorted!


----------



## Learnincurve (7 Apr 2015)

Swapped to a different longer stem, may be a bad idea but I won't know until I try it.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Have a little go at this route I created...
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7343210
> 
> ...



It's a bit like the Surrey Legs of Steel, which I still reckon I might have a go at this year (Sept)
http://www.fulontri.com/legs-of-steel

*Long Route:* 81k; 1600m of climbing
*Short Route:* 46k; 1020m of climbing


----------



## Nomadski (7 Apr 2015)

sleaver said:


> That's almost the same amount of climbing as RideLondon but 55 miles less
> 
> I could ride to the start in Dorking from my house but I think getting home from the top of Box Hill would be in survival mode
> 
> Unless I've messed the route up, that would be 72.7 and 5061 feet for me taking pretty much the shortest rout from my house to Dorking and then back from Box Hill.



Do it! 

There is an "easier" 5 hill course I have routed, following the same hills bar to the one in the west, with a little loop around to a) give legs a little rest and b) to do Leith Hill from the beginning.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7342448

I plotted both of these because of Velothon Wales. 15 miles less distance, a thousand feet or so more climbing...


----------



## sleaver (8 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Do it!


I would do but for some reason my legs are toast after 60km and only about 500 meters of climbing  I'm hoping that when I start getting out in the evenings again, that will change.

Driving to Dorking and then doing it is an option though until my legs get back with it.


----------



## Tankengine (8 Apr 2015)

So with the obligatory holiday hacking cough I set out today in the sun, taking In Yorks hill, ide hill, toys hill, groombridge hill and some random up and downs on the way.

yorks hill is......interesting?! The road surface is crap and very narrow. At about 10 metres from the top, seeing the end I decided to give it everything and err...ended up cycling straight into the bank, forgetting that thing called steering/bike handling skills. Damn it! A little pissed I didn't make it all the way but at least I'm still riding with the single speed mentality even on the new geared bike - no hill has beat me until (a) crank doesn't go round and/or (b) I fall off the bike 

Total climb apparently 1111 metres and 71km. (Training for Nomadski's delightful romp in Dorking? ....) now where's my lemsip....


----------



## Stonechat (8 Apr 2015)

Well did my normal Weds outing to Chertsey, with a few miles beforehand.

22.80 miles @ 16.7 mph
1138 ft climbed

Halfway through I thought it was hard, and I was slow, checked ave speed, and it was ok.

https://www.strava.com/activities/281399419


----------



## Nomadski (8 Apr 2015)

Tankengine said:


> So with the obligatory holiday hacking cough I set out today in the sun, taking In Yorks hill, ide hill, toys hill, groombridge hill and some random up and downs on the way.
> 
> yorks hill is......interesting?! The road surface is crap and very narrow. At about 10 metres from the top, seeing the end I decided to give it everything and err...ended up cycling straight into the bank, forgetting that thing called steering/bike handling skills. Damn it! A little pissed I didn't make it all the way but at least I'm still riding with the single speed mentality even on the new geared bike - no hill has beat me until (a) crank doesn't go round and/or (b) I fall off the bike
> 
> Total climb apparently 1111 metres and 71km. (Training for Nomadski's delightful romp in Dorking? ....) now where's my lemsip....



I reckon your pretty much there already with that ride you have done. Mine is going to be a breeze.  

The idea of taking the car is a good one, even though you live fairly close-ish. My route is planned so I will get a train down to Dorking, and be on the train home via Westhumble. I have NO intention of cycling up the few Carshalton / Chipstead hills getting there!

Anyway, I went for a nice drive with the better half yesterday, took her to Fannys Farm (!) to see the array of jams, marmalades, sausages and WW1 bunkers that exists within this treasure trove introduced by my cycling buddy a couple of days ago. Then headed off to Dorking's Denbies Vineyard for her to taste some of Britain's finest wine and spotted more than a fair share of *cheating* cyclists preparing for Box Hill! If they can do that for one hill, we can certainly do it for 5 or 6!

Finished off with tea and cake at the top of Box Hill and had a little walk. Lovely day.

Today was about painting the living room balcony door, preparing the study for painting (next job after writing this), and getting the shifting fixed. Popped the bike up to Evans, and watched as £35 vanished quicker than you can say Halfordssetmy bikegearsuplikeitwasa9speedbikeinsteadofa10speedbike.

All sorted now and while my wallet is a little lighter, I actually used the 30T ring for the first time since fitting the cassette! Didn't use it for very long as the road was flat and my legs kinda went off like Wile E Coyote running off a cliff edge. But it works!







An awesome 4.1 mile combined ride today, with a quite unbelievable 108ft of combined climbing! Boom. Although I DID get a PR going up to Wimbledon, which included a minute wait at South Wimbledon junctions traffic lights.

https://app.strava.com/activities/281481874

https://app.strava.com/activities/281481892

May hit some hills tomorrow, wife permitting, to try out the cassette for real.

Enjoy the everyone (hopefully).


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2015)

I seem to be making no progress at the moment. Every ride feels like hard work and I am getting slower and slower. It's a toss up between giving up or resigning myself to forget all about speeds/segments/challenges and try and ride at a much more leisurely pace and just enjoy the exercise and fresh air. Did that today..........leaving it in the small ring for the entire ride and just averaging 12mph over to visit Dad. Getting seriously frustrated with myself seeing folks I follow coming on in leaps and bounds, knocking out big miles and climbing. Used to love climbing myself as it was probably my strong point but no more.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I seem to be making no progress at the moment. Every ride feels like hard work and I am getting slower and slower. It's a toss up between giving up or resigning myself to forget all about speeds/segments/challenges and try and ride at a much more leisurely pace and just enjoy the exercise and fresh air. Did that today..........leaving it in the small ring for the entire ride and just averaging 12mph over to visit Dad. Getting seriously frustrated with myself seeing folks I follow coming on in leaps and bounds, knocking out big miles and climbing. Used to love climbing myself as it was probably my strong point but no more.



The like was because you keep going. Who cares what speed you go at Mo, ride at a leisurely pace and enjoy.


----------



## Nomadski (8 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I seem to be making no progress at the moment. Every ride feels like hard work and I am getting slower and slower. It's a toss up between giving up or resigning myself to forget all about speeds/segments/challenges and try and ride at a much more leisurely pace and just enjoy the exercise and fresh air. Did that today..........leaving it in the small ring for the entire ride and just averaging 12mph over to visit Dad. Getting seriously frustrated with myself seeing folks I follow coming on in leaps and bounds, knocking out big miles and climbing. Used to love climbing myself as it was probably my strong point but no more.



Fact is if your not enjoying it, or feel it's more work than play, then switch it around so you can enjoy it. if that means only using your bike computer to log whatever miles you do for the year etc and not for speed, or distance on the day then so be it. Don't ever be a slave to cycling, it's not why you started it, or why you enjoyed doing it. Do what you say, use it for the wonderful form of exercise it is, to get out in the fresh air and lift your head up to take in the place around you.

You can enjoy cycling, just adjust the parameters somewhat, until you do.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I seem to be making no progress at the moment. Every ride feels like hard work and I am getting slower and slower. It's a toss up between giving up or resigning myself to forget all about speeds/segments/challenges and try and ride at a much more leisurely pace and just enjoy the exercise and fresh air. Did that today..........leaving it in the small ring for the entire ride and just averaging 12mph over to visit Dad. Getting seriously frustrated with myself seeing folks I follow coming on in leaps and bounds, knocking out big miles and climbing. Used to love climbing myself as it was probably my strong point but no more.


Well doing the January Strava hill challenge has improved my climbing, not necessarily that much faster, but can seem to manage the tougher hills ok


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I seem to be making no progress at the moment. Every ride feels like hard work and I am getting slower and slower. It's a toss up between giving up or resigning myself to forget all about speeds/segments/challenges and try and ride at a much more leisurely pace and just enjoy the exercise and fresh air. Did that today..........leaving it in the small ring for the entire ride and just averaging 12mph over to visit Dad. Getting seriously frustrated with myself seeing folks I follow coming on in leaps and bounds, knocking out big miles and climbing. Used to love climbing myself as it was probably my strong point but no more.



Hey girl, look at my speed. now forget about how slow you feel and remember to take it in and enjoy it. I would be seriously happy with 12mph right now. I'm not holding 7.5mph and I'm trying exceptionally hard. as for climbing, go and find somewhere with some good views on a good day and sit at the top of the climb and take the view in and remember how lucky you are to have a) a view and b) the health to get there. there are a lot of people who can't do it and having spent some time as one of them, I know how they feel and know what it is like to be able to get out and enjoy myself again. So take out a flask and go and enjoy that view at the top of a nice climb, then sail back down it and enjoy yourself!


----------



## RWright (9 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I seem to be making no progress at the moment. Every ride feels like hard work and I am getting slower and slower. It's a toss up between giving up or resigning myself to forget all about speeds/segments/challenges and try and ride at a much more leisurely pace and just enjoy the exercise and fresh air. Did that today..........leaving it in the small ring for the entire ride and just averaging 12mph over to visit Dad. Getting seriously frustrated with myself seeing folks I follow coming on in leaps and bounds, knocking out big miles and climbing. Used to love climbing myself as it was probably my strong point but no more.


I am back to being slow again from the layoff but I still am a much stronger rider than before I started riding. I also mostly just ride for basic fitness but it is nice to see the speed improve some. Hills that that were torture when I started out and then became almost unnoticeable, are now back to being hills but nothing like they were in the beginning. I bet some of your speed comes back as the weather warms up but trying to keep up with younger riders will be hard to do. Just riding and enjoying the outdoors is plenty of fun for me...especially after I get thru this latest round of saddle soreness.

I also have another theory now of why speeds might not be as fast right now.  I couldn't sleep tonight and didn't feel like playing internet spaces and got bored so I went for a quick spin just to shake down some tweaking I had done to the bike. I don't know when the big pollen season is there but tonight while I was riding with the light on, I could see just a steady stream of pollen going into my light beam. I was just thinking breathing all that might not be the most helpful thing for having faster times right now.


----------



## sleaver (9 Apr 2015)

Maybe a meet up in Dorking is needed to test out Nomadski's route.

We could all sit in his wheel cursing at how many hills there are before getting him to buy the cakes at the top of Box Hill for putting us through it


----------



## stevey (9 Apr 2015)

@Mo1959 As others have said just enjoy the ride no matter how fast/far just don't give up Mo. 
We can't all go at 100% all the time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2015)

@Mo1959 just ride girl, and enjoy it, there are good and bad days/periods, just look at what you have achieved, and whilst it might seem tough, I bet not as tough as when you started. My avg speeds are not fast high 14's to low 15's, but when I look at what I am currently doing, I am ok with it, as the rides are much tougher than I used to do, as for p.b's there comes a point it gets very difficult to get them with out serious training, I just like tinkering and seeing what works or not, and whilst I set a few today one on a tough hill (not long but steep) which had me down to the 28x23 (32") I made it, though I think any longer I might have been wanting.


----------



## Learnincurve (9 Apr 2015)

Bike is far far more stable with the longer stem and bars rotated up, it's just as murderous on my arms/wrists but that has nothing to do with the bike fit, Just feels like my legs did when I started cycling. 

anyway, cycled to rother valley and encountered a pretty much solid shared path filled with absolute hoofing morons. I would have been just as annoyed had I intentionally been on foot, which I had to be anyway because of the huge packs of people with prams stood around in the middle of the path talking and ignoring what the 3 year olds with them were up to. 
If I'd been one of the poor saps who had hired a bike from there I would have been utterly livid.


----------



## Learnincurve (9 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I seem to be making no progress at the moment. .



I wonder, is your bike too heavy or weighed down with too much stuff? Pootling speed difference with me is 3 mph on the flat between the 13kg hybrid and the 10kg cyclocross bike with less effort.

edit: are you drinking enough as well? My unfit legs turn to lead if I get dehydrated. You want at least 500ml an hour.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2015)

@Learnincurve I think @Mo1959 knows enough about stuff like that, however you have me thinking  Mo when was the last time you had your wheel bearing checked, this is a sure fire way of losing speed and not really knowing about it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Learnincurve I think @Mo1959 knows enough about stuff like that, however you have me thinking  Mo when was the last time you had your wheel bearing checked, this is a sure fire way of losing speed and not really knowing about it.



or pumped up the tyres, or cleaned the chain - yes I'm teaching grandma to suck eggs


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> or pumped up the tyres, or cleaned the chain - yes I'm teaching grandma to suck eggs


My tyres are never flat (never get a puncture, only time they come of is to put new wheels on), I have some of the longest living chains around, my old ones at 3,000+ miles are better than many at 1,500 miles 
I mentioned the hubs as its not an obvious first thought.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Learnincurve I think @Mo1959 knows enough about stuff like that, however you have me thinking  Mo when was the last time you had your wheel bearing checked, this is a sure fire way of losing speed and not really knowing about it.


The wheels are indeed on the way out on the Forme Nigel, but sadly even using the good bike which only comes out on really nice days makes very little difference. 

Definitely something up physically I think. Blood tests came back within normal range for usual stuff, but I still feel my lumbar discs may be causing some sort of weakness. Just clutching at straws really as nothing else has changed. Eating and drinking pretty much the same as usual. 
The best way of describing how it feels, is like having lactic acid in your legs all the time, but not just after a long hard effort. It starts from the very first sign of a gradient or putting any effort in. I try setting out gently to warm up, etc. Been going on too long to be viral I think but I will persevere for another month or so and maybe go back to the doc if I am still struggling.

In the meantime, I think I will just have to slow right down so that I can at least enjoy what I am currently managing. A more leisurely, touring sort of pace and just enjoy the fresh air and lovely scenery I am blessed with around here.


----------



## Learnincurve (9 Apr 2015)

@Mo1959 my partner is using words like "anaerobic metabolism" and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactic_acidosis


----------



## Nomadski (9 Apr 2015)

Learnincurve said:


> I wonder, is your bike too heavy or weighed down with too much stuff? Pootling speed difference with me is 3 mph on the flat between the 13kg hybrid and the 10kg cyclocross bike with less effort.
> 
> edit: are you drinking enough as well? My unfit legs turn to lead if I get dehydrated. You want at least 500ml an hour.



Such a simple thing but something I really don't do enough of. Still in the beginners habit of drinking only when I'm thirsty. End up 2 hours later with cramping legs.



@Mo1959 With what your body went through after your accident, I'm really not surprised there are ongoing after effects. I would personally ride within yourself and not be too bothered by the resulting speed, and see if, over a prolonged period, there is improvement, and if not then speak to someone.

Just don't push your body too hard, if it's telling you it doesn't want to be pushed. There are varying levels of when you should listen to your body of course, and when you need to tell it to shut up, but I think you would know yourself what those levels are.

Most important thing is to enjoy your riding, not to make it something you want to avoid, God knows life is too full of those things already! If I was even slightly bothered about being slower than those I follow, or those riding near me, I would have given this game up a long time ago! Have settled for my rubbish 13 -14.5 mph average speed as being what I do!

I also like @SatNavSaysStraightOn's suggestion about stopping and enjoying the view of a climb. I always do it on top of Box Hill if I am alone and it certainly makes it more a place I want to return to, its an extra benefit so to speak.

Anyway, all my two cents, and not based on any personal medical knowledge, or skillset, but is how I would approach things in your situation.

Hope the bug bites again, your an inspiration to many in this thread, regardless of what speeds your doing.x


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2015)

@Mo1959 psychological, if your thinking about the hill before hand and its hurting, I tried not to think about this one today South Elmsall High Street Left but you can't help it really, its short but pretty brutal


----------



## nobbyp (9 Apr 2015)

A night at Manchester velodrome - see how hard it can be????


----------



## GreigM (9 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I seem to be making no progress at the moment. Every ride feels like hard work and I am getting slower and slower. It's a toss up between giving up or resigning myself to forget all about speeds/segments/challenges and try and ride at a much more leisurely pace and just enjoy the exercise and fresh air. Did that today..........leaving it in the small ring for the entire ride and just averaging 12mph over to visit Dad. Getting seriously frustrated with myself seeing folks I follow coming on in leaps and bounds, knocking out big miles and climbing. Used to love climbing myself as it was probably my strong point but no more.



12mph is faster than I go  don't be thinking about giving up!


----------



## nobbyp (10 Apr 2015)

nobbyp said:


> A night at Manchester velodrome - see how hard it can be????



As one of our group is now headed to A&E with either broken collarbone / arm or possibly both - I would say it can be quite hard - especially if you momentarily forget to keep pedalling a fixie at 30 mph at the end of a lap sprint 

Ouch


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2015)

Hope its not so bad as that.


----------



## nobbyp (10 Apr 2015)

Find out what he broke tmo - but something definitely wasn't straight in the shoulder area - track session was really good fun until then - got a huge amount of respect for these (track) guys now - definitely recommend it as an experience - just don't stop pedalling!!!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2015)

nobbyp said:


> As one of our group is now headed to A&E with either broken collarbone / arm or possibly both - I would say it can be quite hard - especially if you momentarily forget to keep pedalling a fixie at 30 mph at the end of a lap sprint
> 
> Ouch


Hope it's not as bad as feared.

Wouldn't mind a single speed bike but no notion of a fixie.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Apr 2015)

Learnincurve said:


> I wonder, is your bike too heavy or weighed down with too much stuff? Pootling speed difference with me is 3 mph on the flat between the 13kg hybrid and the 10kg cyclocross bike with less effort.
> 
> edit: are you drinking enough as well? My unfit legs turn to lead if I get dehydrated. You want at least 500ml an hour.


I never drink that much. During 100 miles Sportive drank less than3 x 500 mill bottles. Over 7 hours on the bike


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> I never drink that much. During 100 miles Sportive drank less than3 x 500 mill bottles. Over 7 hours on the bike



The weather affects my drinking rate, in winter I can do 100 miles without drinking anything, in the summer that can rise to two or three litres.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2015)

Well, for the first time in yonks I really enjoyed my ride this morning. Welcome to the new me who will now be cycling at a relaxed touring pace and hopefully regaining my enjoyment of cycling. 

If this morning is anything to go by it should work. 43 miles at a gentle pace that I felt I could have carried on all day. Didn't have anything to eat or drink with me so felt that was enough but was a beautiful day. Think this is what it will be about from now on. 

Shame the weather is going to break down, but already looking forward to maybe packing a small rucksack with a camera and picnic and having some nice relaxing cycles this summer.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The weather affects my drinking rate, in winter I can do 100 miles without drinking anything, *in the summer that can rise to two or three litres*.


I've been known to get through twice that and still be thirsty in the summer!


----------



## axwj29 (10 Apr 2015)

I'm noticing some progress.. when I first started out in November, my average speed was approx. 8.5mph (I had to walk up the steeper hills and braked all the way down hills!). It's crept up and now seems to be 11.5-12mph. Hopefully it will keep getting better over the summer


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2015)

@axwj29 My first rides were like that, it went up from an average 10.75mph for the first 4 days (fist ride was 9.5mph I think) this on a monthly avg, July 2012 was 12.07mph, Aug & Sept 14.03, but these were really flat rides I then started doing some hills and my speed went down but elevation and distance went up, it wasn't until nearly a year after I started I started to hit averages of 15mph only one month did I average over 16mph for the month Sept 2013





The elevation for 2013 may be a bit high

Also I have found a way of using the data from my R20 and getting it to strava with pretty much the correct elevation, though a bit long winded, down load the ride from the unit, upload to rwgps, correct the elevation, as the R20 doesn't really record it, just what seems to be an accumulation of something, download that as a txc history file, use a the header and footer from a garmin tcx file, copy the ride data from the <ID> tag, to the last <Lap> tag and insert that, strava sees the file as a 705 file and uses the elevation data, which when uploaded to strava is a little high compared with rwgps, but to within a 100ft or so, if I uploaded direct from the garmin it tended to be much higher, so in away its making it more accurate, yesterdays ride for instance rwgps gave me a corrected elevation from the R20 of 1651ft, using the same data strava gave 1761ft, and if I plotted the ride on strava's route planner it gave it at over 1,800ft, plotting the same ride on rwgps its 1581ft.
If you hadn't gathered my 705 isn't recording the rides, well the gps track anyway.


----------



## Nomadski (10 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, for the first time in yonks I really enjoyed my ride this morning. Welcome to the new me who will now be cycling at a relaxed touring pace and hopefully regaining my enjoyment of cycling.
> 
> If this morning is anything to go by it should work. 43 miles at a gentle pace that I felt I could have carried on all day. Didn't have anything to eat or drink with me so felt that was enough but was a beautiful day. Think this is what it will be about from now on.
> 
> Shame the weather is going to break down, but already looking forward to maybe packing a small rucksack with a camera and picnic and having some nice relaxing cycles this summer.



Good stuff, and still a decent speed for a cruise.

I went out knowing I may go out tomorrow too, depending on hangover (!) so planned just a short ride with some sun and fresh air. Did 3/4 lap of Richmond Park and stopped for a tea and mint choc ice cream (yum).






And decided after to do a slightly extended 1.5 laps of the park. Taking in another photo opp for the heck of it.






As i got on my way I noticed I had an unusually high average speed on my Garmin (for me anyway) of 16.2mph, so decided to push on for the rest of the lap and on the way home. WIth traffic and other London reasons my final speed dropped to 15.9mph according to my Garmin by the time I got home, and then Strava added its speed tax to that to bring it down further to 15.5mph but am happy as it's still the fastest average speed I've achieved since RideLondon in 2013.

My shifting worked great too, and have hit my 60 mile weekly target for the first time in ages, so am feeling very content.

https://app.strava.com/activities/282759367


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Good stuff, and still a decent speed for a cruise.
> 
> I went out knowing I may go out tomorrow too, depending on hangover (!) so planned just a short ride with some sun and fresh air. Did 3/4 lap of Richmond Park and stopped for a tea and mint choc ice cream (yum).
> 
> ...


That ice cream looks good. Maybe next really nice day I could stick some money in my pocket and go on an ice cream hunt. Lol


----------



## Nomadski (10 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> That ice cream looks good. Maybe next really nice day I could stick some money in my pocket and go on an ice cream hunt. Lol



Some things just HAVE to be done.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Apr 2015)

Unusually for me I have a riding companion on Sunday as Marcin is joining me.
I am doing a bit of a warm up for 80 mile sportive a couple of weeks down the line
So doing 68 miles and over 4000 feet of climbing (hopefully)

Put new brake blocks on today
Winter took its toll on the old ones

Bob


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2015)

17.27 miles @ 14.21 mph av' and 1319' ascent. My quickest av' speed this year.

Stiff wind outbound but compensated on the inbound.


----------



## RWright (11 Apr 2015)

A lot of nice rides by everyone. I haven't been riding even though the temperature has been about perfect for it. There have been some serious thunderstorms rolling through and they always seem to be around during my riding time. One guy got struck by lightning and killed while walking in a mall parking lot yesterday. I was just at that mall last week too. I know that when it is your time it is your time and all that, but I don't want to increase my odds. I hope to start getting some more miles in soon. I was able to finally get a lot of home and lawn work done but had to waste perfectly good riding time in order to do it. My neighbors probably appreciate it though. 

It is great to see Spring return, everyone stay safe and be careful.


----------



## axwj29 (11 Apr 2015)

That's interesting @Nigelnaturist. I have two phones (one from work) so I use map my ride and strava and have noticed the difference in data so realise it mustn't be that accurate. For example on Wednesday Strava said my top speed was about 32mph but MMR said about 27mph. I had felt like I was pushing it (by my standards) going downhill so hope Strava was right! 

I have arranged to meet up with a friend who cycles 'properly' for the first time today. It will also be a ride in a slightly different area so I'm looking forward to it.

I hope everyone else has fun rides planned!


----------



## Stonechat (11 Apr 2015)

axwj29 said:


> That's interesting @Nigelnaturist. I have two phones (one from work) so I use map my ride and strava and have noticed the difference in data so realise it mustn't be that accurate. For example on Wednesday Strava said my top speed was about 32mph but MMR said about 27mph. I had felt like I was pushing it (by my standards) going downhill so hope Strava was right!
> 
> I have arranged to meet up with a friend who cycles 'properly' for the first time today. It will also be a ride in a slightly different area so I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> I hope everyone else has fun rides planned!


Speeds from GPS are pretty inaccurate, whether on a smartphone or a garmin type device. That's why we have speed sensors


----------



## Steady (11 Apr 2015)

I became the bringer of rain this morning at 7am. Pre-ride it was the beginning of a beautiful sunrise and as soon as I stepped out the sky was a darkening cloudscape of rain, I did a short route instead of the slightly longer more scenic route I had in mind. Just typical that it's been nice all week and been envious of everyone's rides here, and on Strava but been exhausted all week with hospital appointments (it's amazing how doing nothing, sitting and waiting can drain energy so badly), finally caught up and didn't feel tired so this was my first real chance to get out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2015)

@Steady sods law with me as well, though usually when I fit new running kit.
@axwj29 My speed sensor has been working all winter and my avg sp has been down, but too many factors to say if its the sensor, my speed has been going back up since fitting the 12-23 cassette and changing the front inner ring from 26 to 28. But I need a new one as my 705 has stopped recording the gps track, it records the rides so I can take data from that, I can get full data bar hr zone times if I don't reset it, but for history rides its only max sp/hr avg sp/hr/cad time and distance.The R20 cant sense the senor so only records the gps data and hr


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2015)

@Nomadski well I stripped it all down, reassembled at the temps shot up to 70+ in seconds, took the cooler off and turned it the right way, and with no external chassis fans high 60's on Prime95 after 25 mins, as a side note got a new cooler for £5 for this Athlon dual core 4800+ which over clocks pretty well. looked up some specs on it when it new in 2005 it was $1000


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Apr 2015)

This week has been a sorry tale of best laid plans. Last Sunday I did a trial run of a work commute. I had Monday and Tuesday off for Easter and was resolved to bike it on Wednesday morning.

On Monday I came down with a rotten head cold.

By Wednesday I couldn't even drag my arse out of bed. I felt achey and exhausted so I extended my leave by a day. That helped but on Thursday morning I was in no fit state to cycle the 12 miles, so I took the car on the last two days of the week. 

I've drawn a complete blank this week, possibly the finest week of weather so far this year. So bloody frustrating!

Silver linings: I feel like I'm on the up today. Might have a pootle tomorrow to test my legs. The grand commuting plan is rescheduled for Monday (when I work from lunchtime to late evening).

Oh, and on Monday morning I pick up my new Cannondale Synapse.

But that's for another thread...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> This week has been a sorry tale of best laid plans. Last Sunday I did a trial run of a work commute. I had Monday and Tuesday off for Easter and was resolved to bike it on Wednesday morning.
> 
> On Monday I came down with a rotten head cold.
> 
> ...



Aaaaargh! Frustrating isn't it?

Managed just over 70 miles this week and today I had 34 mile route planned - 100 miles in a week for me is huge.

Been nice weather all week but today it is...

...cold, raining and 100% *loody miserable out there.

Prospects of getting out on my bike next week are slim due to other commitments.

This is one of the big reasons why cycling has really failed to grip me - it is really an on and off activity both seasonally and on a week to week basis as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Aaaaargh! Frustrating isn't it?
> 
> Managed just over 70 miles this week and today I had 34 mile route planned - 100 miles in a week for me is huge.
> 
> ...


Yep. Same here. I've just had to go and rake out the winter woolies again just to sit in the house! Currently around 5 degrees and wet. Tonight to go down to 2 and wet again tomorrow later. Afraid if you want to ride consistently there is no choice other than to brave the weather. I can do rain and light winds, but won't do strong winds or very cold or icy conditions.

Just having a lazy morning chatting to the peeps on the tea section. You should pop in. Friendly bunch.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Same here. I've just had to go and rake out the winter woolies again just to sit in the house! Currently around 5 degrees and wet. Tonight to go down to 2 and wet again tomorrow later. Afraid if you want to ride consistently there is no choice other than to brave the weather. I can do rain and light winds, but won't do strong winds or very cold or icy conditions.
> 
> Just having a lazy morning chatting to the peeps on the tea section. You should pop in. Friendly bunch.



I probably do need to visit Tea Mo'.

Central heating on here we have football fest on TV this pm so nice log fire will be in order there.

Last Sunday I was up in the mountains in very hot sunshine with only a few tatty cornices in evidence. Yesterday they were drenched in snow. And today it is decidedly wintery out there. Little stick-on-the-window outside thermometer gadget has us 1C warmer than you - so I count my blessings.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Apr 2015)

This last week as you can gather as all been about room changes sorting and computers, but have still managed over 100 miles, might get out later not sure yet need to have look see what shelving I can muster up with excessive wood we have knocking about, got a lot of empty space above the computer desk which could be utilised.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Apr 2015)

Well did a longer tough run with Martin.

Plan was to do 4 hills
Box hill
Coldharbour Lane
Leith Hill
Combe lane

Loss of GPS signal round Leigh hill, meant we never went fully down After coldhabour before Leith. So the profile looks like 3 hills, but was really 4

It cut off a little from the planned climbing

The wind was really hard, and substantially added to the difficulty.

I am pleased that my sportive is only 80 and not 100.

Had a slight tendency to crampy problem in the legs, which never really became an issue.
66.88 miles @ 15.0 mph
3871 feet climbing

Amazed at the speed given the distance/hills/wind

https://www.strava.com/activities/283969402


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Apr 2015)

@Stonechat how is mrs stonechat at the moment? keep meaning to ask...


----------



## Tankengine (12 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Had a slight tendency to crampy problem in the legs, which never really became an issue.
> 66.88 miles @ 15.0 mph
> 3871 feet climbing
> 
> ...



 Well done, wind certainly blowing away today.


Didn't manage to get down to Surrey hills on frid due to lurgy but feeling slightly better today and not wanting to waste last holiday day went out for a ride. Idea being to scoot down south and maybe get the train back. Instead feeling OK by the time I got 30 miles ish in meant back to unfinished business......York Hill take 2. This time made it to the top  Just! That hill really is a b*****d. I think the steepest part must be that kick right at the end. Anyway In a fit of enthusiasm also decided to ride back home and went via star hill which haven't done before, quite a scenic climb.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Stonechat how is mrs stonechat at the moment? keep meaning to ask...


Hi
Mrs Stonechat is now walking with two sticks. We have made a few visits to garden centres etc. Varying amount of pain is still a problem, we will probably have to go back to doc. At present she hasn't yet gone outside on her own. At present all social activity depends on me. A relatively small improvement could help a lot.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Hi
> Mrs Stonechat is now walking with two sticks. We have made a few visits to garden centres etc. Varying amount of pain is still a problem, we will probably have to go back to doc. At present she hasn't yet gone outside on her own. At present all social activity depends on me. A relatively small improvement could help a lot.


Please pass of my best wishes to her. It sounds like she is doing well. It is hard work, but it will get easier the more she tries. I resisted going on to time release morphine, and to be honest, I improved the most when I went on to it. If she gets the option of zomorph, that is the time release morphine, it does make a considerable difference.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Apr 2015)

I won't bore you with commuting posts all the time (not when there's a separate section for that ) but from a newbie progress POV I did my first commute to work this lunchtime. Now I'm just waiting for 9pm to roll around so I can ride home again...


----------



## Stonechat (13 Apr 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Well done, wind certainly blowing away today.
> 
> 
> Didn't manage to get down to Surrey hills on frid due to lurgy but feeling slightly better today and not wanting to waste last holiday day went out for a ride. Idea being to scoot down south and maybe get the train back. Instead feeling OK by the time I got 30 miles ish in meant back to unfinished business......York Hill take 2. This time made it to the top  Just! That hill really is a b*****d. I think the steepest part must be that kick right at the end. Anyway In a fit of enthusiasm also decided to ride back home and went via star hill which haven't done before, quite a scenic climb.


I looked up that hill, looks very tough


----------



## Learnincurve (14 Apr 2015)

My audux is back from the LBS, all the cables were norked (on a brand new bike), one of the blocks on the rear brake is at it's lowest position and about 1mm from the tyre wall but...the breaks work!


----------



## Learnincurve (14 Apr 2015)

I took the audux along the cycle path today which was admittedly brave because I'm running marathon+ in 25. Steel soaked up _some_ of the bumps but I'm back to square one with the arms hurting thing again.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Apr 2015)

Usual quick trip to Chertsey
Could not get out very early as we had an appointment with someone coming first

Did 18.24 miles @ 17.0 mph (using Garmin's Ave moving speed)
571 feet climbed
Glorious weather and not tooo bad speed!
https://www.strava.com/activities/285805851


----------



## Luked1980 (16 Apr 2015)

Hi all, not been on for a while as have been busy training. Signed up here in October and did my first ride which consisted of 3 miles.......and nearly killed me. On Sunday I completed the Wiggle New Forest epic 88 mile course. Although not a regular poster on here I have visited daily and taken advice from every thread that I have read. Thank you everybody for your help (although you may not have known it!)

Now on to my 300 mile ride on the 10th - 12th June, the whole reason I started!


----------



## Nomadski (16 Apr 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> This week has been a sorry tale of best laid plans. Last Sunday I did a trial run of a work commute. I had Monday and Tuesday off for Easter and was resolved to bike it on Wednesday morning.
> 
> On Monday I came down with a rotten head cold.
> 
> ...



Ooh pics of the Synapse please... 



Stonechat said:


> Well did a longer tough run with Martin.
> 
> Plan was to do 4 hills
> Box hill
> ...



Great ride sir, very difficult route right there, anyone could tell just from the elevation profile. You only nipped the very top part of Leith Hill though *coughs*. 



Luked1980 said:


> Hi all, not been on for a while as have been busy training. Signed up here in October and did my first ride which consisted of 3 miles.......and nearly killed me. On Sunday I completed the Wiggle New Forest epic 88 mile course. Although not a regular poster on here I have visited daily and taken advice from every thread that I have read. Thank you everybody for your help (although you may not have known it!)
> 
> Now on to my 300 mile ride on the 10th - 12th June, the whole reason I started!



Congrats, great progress!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2015)

nearly up to 300 miles 
just still only at 7-8 mph though....

this tour in the summer could be a very slow tour at this rate!


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Apr 2015)

Half way through April and 4.6 miles done, had a really bad 4 weeks or so at work and not had a weekend off for 3 weeks and when I do have a spare hour I'm too tired to do anything! Things seem to be getting back to normal now so plan to get out this weekend for a couple of rides, and want to start getting an hour in the evenings too.

I also aim to commute to work at some point in the next few weeks too, 48 mile round trip so wont be happening too often and I work either from home or away a lot but I will try once or twice a month to get the mileage up.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> You only nipped the very top part of Leith Hill though



This was unintended. GPS signal lost.

The strong winds more than made up for it.

Ups and down sportive takes in Leith Hill and White Down which is in just over a week. I am doing 80 miles, which still includes more than enough climbing.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Ooh pics of the Synapse please...


I will, for sure. It's been one of those weeks. Since taking it out of the boot on Monday it's been a lovely ornament in the conservatory. Hoping to put it through its paces (i.e. figure out how to ride the thing) at the weekend!


----------



## Hutch118 (16 Apr 2015)

Decent outing today, legs not so sore, building up the miles and added another 25 today.

Thanks for the additional tips from folk as well, wee adjustments to the bike made a difference and properly inflated tyres.

Well chuffed. Hutch


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Apr 2015)

Nice ride today - bit heavy going on one hill but chuffed I did it; been avoiding it for a while!

18.77 miles / 12.3 mph av' / 1707' ascent / max' gradient 13.2%

Average speed a bit on the low side but the long hill (1.4 miles) took a while to get up. Long descent on a twisty gravel track was slow too!

Lovely weather, lots of lovely lambs frolicking and lovely that Spring appears to be here at last!

Stay safe all.


----------



## Hutch118 (16 Apr 2015)

Funny you mention the lambs coz the estate we ride through had hundreds running about this afternoon, it was a beautiful site seeing them with their mums, some must have been just a few days old.

Gorgeous day as well.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Apr 2015)

Did my first 10 mile time trial tonight 
https://www.strava.com/activities/286691220
Came in 19th out of 27 with a time of 28.42, the quickest was 23.03!
Since I started road cycling in August of last year I've now chalked off my first 100 mile sportive and my first time trial! Pretty chuffed with that when you're trying to balance a work life balance with young kids, it's not easy finding the time to get out and ride. 
Anyway my first TT thread is in the racing section if anybody is interested.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Apr 2015)

I fancy a go at 10 miles on a quiet area but won't enter a TT as I am too slow.
Have not done under 30 minutes for 10 miles since I was about 17!


----------



## Smithbat (17 Apr 2015)

Okay so mine will seem pitiful, but. There is a hill on my way to work. It is not particularly long or steep but I managed to ride all the way up it this morning. When I first started walking to work in February, I had to stop at the top if it to catch my breath so I am very very pleased with this little bit of progress.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Apr 2015)

Smithbat said:


> Okay so mine will seem pitiful, but. There is a hill on my way to work. It is not particularly long or steep but I managed to ride all the way up it this morning. When I first started walking to work in February, I had to stop at the top if it to catch my breath so I am very very pleased with this little bit of progress.


don't worry about it, well done and congratulations! we have all been there and done that, and it took me a lot longer to be able to cycle up the hill I used to have to on the way to my old work place, so just keep at it and watch it get easier.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Apr 2015)

Smithbat said:


> Okay so mine will seem pitiful, but. There is a hill on my way to work. It is not particularly long or steep but I managed to ride all the way up it this morning. When I first started walking to work in February, I had to stop at the top if it to catch my breath so I am very very pleased with this little bit of progress.


Well @Smithbat these small step of progress are how we all measure our progress.

Personally if I get up White Down in one go after about 70 miles and 4500 feet of climbing it will be a b**** miracle but I am still hopefull


----------



## nobbyp (17 Apr 2015)

Things I learnt this week

1. If you don't press record properly on the iPhone - strava doesn't magically record the ride for you.

2. If you do a 45 miler on a fast day (5-2 diet where you get 600-650 cals on 2 days of the week) you have a very high chance of bonking

3. If the last 15 miles of your 45 miles are into wind the chance of bonking increases exponentially

4. It's amazing how you can keep going if you put your mind to it and try and ignore wind and ever increasing glycogen deficit

5. Non diabetic Hypoglycaemia caused by being a stubborn idiot who is old enough to know better is not pleasant 

Still 45 miles in just under 3 hours on the flats of the vale of York was decent effort - just need to remember to eat / fuel next time and press the button properly on the iPhone.


----------



## puffinbilly (17 Apr 2015)

Smithbat said:


> Okay so mine will seem pitiful, but. There is a hill on my way to work. It is not particularly long or steep but I managed to ride all the way up it this morning. When I first started walking to work in February, I had to stop at the top if it to catch my breath so I am very very pleased with this little bit of progress.



Which hill was this in Aylesbury - i used to live there and used to go out to Stokenchurch and through the Chilterns, good part of the world to cycle in.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Apr 2015)

nobbyp said:


> 5. Non diabetic Hypoglycaemia caused by being a stubborn idiot who is old enough to know better is not pleasant


An adrenal hypoglycemic attack is also not pleasant and unlike a diabetic one cannot be cured by eating something sugary. I had one on Wednesday. It can also kill and is often mistaken for a diabetic attack and treated incorrectly!

My physio found me semi conscious in the house alone when she came to give me my session at home. Luckily she is very level headed and knew what it was and about my adrenal insufficiency and was able to treaty me and sit with me whilst I improved and my husband got home. Sadly it is one of those conditions where if I ring for help whilst I'm still able to I'm not bad enough not need it but 15-30 minutes later I can either be fine or, as it was on Wednesday, too bad to actually be able to ring for help or know what is happening to me. I have no memory of 2-3 hours of Wednesday so I have no idea what happened, what I did or what I said in the time leading up to it. I just know I wasn't with it and didn't really understand what was going on at all.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Apr 2015)

It has taken 2 months but I have finally managed to cycle 300 miles! 
I know I should be happy but... It's hard letting go off the past.


----------



## Smithbat (18 Apr 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> Which hill was this in Aylesbury - i used to live there and used to go out to Stokenchurch and through the Chilterns, good part of the world to cycle in.


It is a really small one going up to Rabans Lane but I am that unfit that it was a challenge. My next one to conquer is Bicester Road or Buckingham Road. Learning to use the gears properly is helping too.


----------



## Steady (18 Apr 2015)

Sore knee after today's short ride, managed to topple over even when I had my foot down whilst using clipless pedals, fortunately on a cycle path to cut around a busy light controlled roundabout so nobody saw except a few passing cars, I blame the wind, I'm not normally a toppler. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/287500710 Nice morning for me for once, no rain in sight although the spray of a fountain on the opposite side of a road found it's way across to me, that never happens in Summer when I'd like it to!


----------



## Stonechat (19 Apr 2015)

Got out for a semi-easy ride, as tapering off now.

Went through Windsor GT Park to Waltham St Lawrence and Binfield. Good ride, plenty of riders about, was near the top of Tite Hill when I realised that I was still in the big ring!

Got a PR there.

https://www.strava.com/activities/288368291

39.95 miles @ 16.3 mph

1365 feet climbed


----------



## nobbyp (19 Apr 2015)

Nice morning loop today - just shy of 41 at a slightly slow 14.4 but fair bit of wind and a bit climbing thrown in

https://www.strava.com/activities/288294864

For some reason my saddle is not agreeing with my arse after about 30 miles - any recommendations - for a replacement saddle?


----------



## stevey (19 Apr 2015)

Went out to the malverns today bit chilly but soon warmed wanted to test myself on some hills glad to say didn't get off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/288514747


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Apr 2015)

Very windy 21.39 miles at 13mph av' and 1114' ascent. Just over a mile on a rough old bridleway which was mainly uphill and very overgrown.

Enjoyed myself.

Can't think of anything else to say.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Apr 2015)

stevey said:


> Went out to the malverns today bit chilly but soon warmed wanted to test myself on some hills glad to say didn't get off.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/288514747



Nice ride.


nobbyp said:


> Nice morning loop today - just shy of 41 at a slightly slow 14.4 but fair bit of wind and a bit climbing thrown in
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/288294864
> 
> For some reason my saddle is not agreeing with my arse after about 30 miles - any recommendations - for a replacement saddle?



Ignore all recommendations - they will generally be what fits the poster's *rse and not necessarily yours. 

Go get your sit bones measured and choose off the back of that.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Apr 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice ride.
> 
> 
> Ignore all recommendations - they will generally be what fits the poster's *rse and not necessarily yours.
> ...



I do agree with the saddle comment, however a common recommendation is a spoon charge saddle which I myself ordered at a very inexpensive £20 and it is marginally more comfortable than the Cannondale seat that came with my bike. Obviously YMMV.


----------



## nobbyp (21 Apr 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice ride.
> 
> 
> Ignore all recommendations - they will generally be what fits the poster's *rse and not necessarily yours.
> ...



Who does sit bone measurement? 

I bobbed into Evans and they don't (although they will let you return up to 30 days after even if you have used it)

Heard that specialized stores do it ? Is there are charge? If you don't fancy a specialized saddle can you take the measurement noted and buy something else?

Thanks


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Apr 2015)

nobbyp said:


> Heard that specialized stores do it ? Is there are charge?


no, no charge and yes, spesh stores. they also do a free return of the saddle you buy inside 30 days I think it is, even if used (they expect you to use it). The exchange is money off the next saddle you try, but it is useful and handy to know. You just have to keep the card that the saddle is mounted to. The one I tried on and settled on in the store (and I tried many different saddles - take your own bike, cycling shorts and shoes for this, as per your normal setup) was actually fine and I didn't need to test the 30 day return, but I do know of people who have.


----------



## dee.jay (21 Apr 2015)

Bought a new bike, did my first commute this morning, smashed 5 records. Love it.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Apr 2015)

dee.jay said:


> Bought a new bike, did my first commute this morning, smashed 5 records. Love it.


What bike is it, and why not post a picture?


----------



## dee.jay (21 Apr 2015)

I will get round to it  I have a Cotic Roadrat


----------



## nobbyp (21 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> no, no charge and yes, spesh stores. they also do a free return of the saddle you buy inside 30 days I think it is, even if used (they expect you to use it). The exchange is money off the next saddle you try, but it is useful and handy to know. You just have to keep the card that the saddle is mounted to. The one I tried on and settled on in the store (and I tried many different saddles - take your own bike, cycling shorts and shoes for this, as per your normal setup) was actually fine and I didn't need to test the 30 day return, but I do know of people who have.




Thx SNSSO


----------



## Hutch118 (21 Apr 2015)

Another 11.9 miles in an hour tonight. Beginning to find my feet and maintain a good pace. Climbing has improved and really getting used to using the bike correctly thru the gears. It was a cracking night and wish I'd put in a few more miles but time restraints this evening.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Apr 2015)

@nobbyp 

Trek stores as well.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Apr 2015)

As promised/threatened, a pic of my new Synapse. Apologies for the lighting (taken in the approaching gloaming) and general lack of bike picture conventions.







That's actually a bridge I'm on. Didn't think to get any, you know, what's it called, scenery in. Duh.

Anyways, first proper ride on it yesterday evening, a 25km bash on the local cycle way. The PRs didn't exactly tumble but it was heaving with other users and still having the flat pedals on was weird. My posterior contact point (yeah that bit) felt a bit tender but I partly put that down to me newly commuting for the past week and a half; cycling twice a day every day is a shock to the bracket. On the plus side it goes like nobody's business when asked and makes my hybrid feel like a two-wheeled anvil. Wahey!!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> As promised/threatened, a pic of my new Synapse. Apologies for the lighting (taken in the approaching gloaming) and general lack of bike picture conventions.
> 
> View attachment 86430
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm.................I like that  Still wish they wouldn't insist on putting white bar tape on so many of them though.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Mmmmmmm.................I like that  Still wish they wouldn't insist on putting white bar tape on so many of them though.


I'm not dead keen on it myself. How long will it stay white?? Place your bets...


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I'm not dead keen on it myself. How long will it stay white?? Place your bets...


Think mine was ok for a few months, especially at this time of the year, but changed it to black eventually and much prefer it.


----------



## iamRayRay (22 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Think mine was ok for a few months, especially at this time of the year, but changed it to black eventually and much prefer it.



I have white Continental Sport tyres... amazing, yet to get an puncture.

Alas, they are now a fantastic shade of yellow dirty grey now!

Live to learn eh!


----------



## puffinbilly (22 Apr 2015)

@Mo1959 For someone who's lost her cycling 'bug' - your distance YTD is certainly starting to rack up - good to see you've rediscovered some of the enjoyment of cycling. You're rapidly catching me - I'm on 1700 miles for the year so far.
Good to see you see back to your old ways!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> @Mo1959 For someone who's lost her cycling 'bug' - your distance YTD is certainly starting to rack up - good to see you've rediscovered some of the enjoyment of cycling. You're rapidly catching me - I'm on 1700 miles for the year so far.
> Good to see you see back to your old ways!


Thanks. Still not feeling very energetic and speed is down on this time last year, but I have been putting in some decent miles with this nice spell of weather. Would be almost criminal not to take advantage of it.


----------



## Leescfc79 (22 Apr 2015)

Been out 3 out of the last 4 days, one MTB ride where I had an argument with a tree and lost, bike was fine just my leg was cut in a few places but nothing to worry about.

2 road bike rides too, both only short 10 miles but its a start and even got up an hour early this morning and was out on the road at 6:15am before work as I knew I wouldn't have time tonight - that's progress for me!!


----------



## Stonechat (22 Apr 2015)

Usual Weds trip to Chertsey- did some hill intervals first
GOt one KOM on a little cyccled section
THis doesn't quite make up for one I lost which will beyond my speed

The return journey was with the wind but did not record it!

https://www.strava.com/activities/290335911

All in all about 22 miles ave speed - ?? return journey was whizzing so can gues at abt 16 mph overalll
988 feet climbed - all in one section of 10 miles I guess
A bit miffed at forgetting to restart Garmin and missing some good segment times!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2015)

Just back from a pootle round my usual haunt. MR WD put some toe clips in my bike the other week, but I haven't felt well enough to try them out. Ladt night however, was the first night I had without waking a 3am having a coughing fit. So today was and is glorious weather and I decided to try the toe clips.

I was out for an hour or so, and I can say that the toe clips are brilliant. I wish I'd had them put onto my bike before. Had a great time turning the pedals and getting out in the fresh air. It's a pity I couldn't stay out longer but Mr WD needed help in the garden. Oh well. I'll be off out tomorrow as well.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Apr 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> @Mo1959 For someone who's lost her cycling 'bug' - your distance YTD is certainly starting to rack up - good to see you've rediscovered some of the enjoyment of cycling. You're rapidly catching me - I'm on 1700 miles for the year so far.
> Good to see you see back to your old ways!


I am well down at 1244 miles for the year so far.


----------



## dee.jay (22 Apr 2015)

I should be on way more miles than I thought by now, but I had 4-5 weeks off it in Jan/Feb to sit my big exam, and I've been bikeless for weeks having issues with my cheap hybrid.

Though so far, so good on my new one. (touching lots of wood)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Apr 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Just back from a pootle round my usual haunt. MR WD put some toe clips in my bike the other week, but I haven't felt well enough to try them out. Ladt night however, was the first night I had without waking a 3am having a coughing fit. So today was and is glorious weather and I decided to try the toe clips.
> 
> I was out for an hour or so, and I can say that the toe clips are brilliant. I wish I'd had them put onto my bike before. Had a great time turning the pedals and getting out in the fresh air. It's a pity I couldn't stay out longer but Mr WD needed help in the garden. Oh well. I'll be off out tomorrow as well.


great news on both the cough front and the toe clips front!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> great news on both the cough front and the toe clips front!




Thanks SNSSO


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Apr 2015)

Well done to you higher mileage peeps! 

I still find your mileages astonishing - I aim for a couple of bike rides average a week across the year (in effect ranges from none to about 4 per week as the year rolls by) with a distance of 15-25 miles per ride.

This equates to around 2000 miles a year - which seems a lot to me but in reality it pales into insignificance with what some of you Newbies do.

I have no idea how I'd fit eg 6000 hour miles a year in which is about 430 hours for me. Esp' as for a number of weeks of the year it is just plain foul weather where I live.

I must be a slacker!


----------



## Eribiste (22 Apr 2015)

Hooray! Plaster came off my now repaired left thumb a week ago, and I've just recorded my first ride since 9th March! Only a little tootle around the local roads to see if everything still functions, but it does feel good to be back on the bike again.


----------



## axwj29 (23 Apr 2015)

I made it up a big (by my standards!) hill this morning, I wasn't sure I'd make it before I set off so I'm chuffed. I think next time I might head back to the hill that defeated me about six weeks ago.

https://www.strava.com/activities/290865861


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Apr 2015)

I made it to 8.5mph average today! Yeh.
https://www.strava.com/activities/290990078


----------



## dee.jay (23 Apr 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/291011423

So I decided to go out for a nice ride, and ended up doing 31.3 miles.

Ignore the suffer score, appears I had a small malfunction with my cadence sensor and heart rate sensor (Think it was my fault playing about with Strava whilst it was recording)

I also did not hit 60.4MPH whilst riding, either!

Oh yes, here is my new bike: -


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Apr 2015)

21.09 miles @ 12.9 mph av' and 2444' ascent - a slog in the heat but very enjoyable.

Went off piste and ended up on a long dusty lane where I expected a couple of dueling banjos to kick off. Some semi-deserted farms and manky farm machinery added to the mood.

Two big hills today - one was a long and tatty farm track that went up and up and up and had 9 gates where I had to dismount. Wonderful for getting in the rhythm - not!

Had 'one of those moments' - where you think 'what a lucky bugger I am to live in a place like this' - at 16 miles I had mountains to the front and rolling Fells on the other three sides. Just me, my bike, some sheep and buzzy things and it was blooming glorious.

Hope you had/will have happy and safe ones today.

Now - off to Morries to get Feta cheese for salad + over-priced roast chicken thing to go with it + strawberries + Old Rosy Cider. My, my, my - don't we live well.


----------



## Smithbat (23 Apr 2015)

Getting quicker, now under 20 minutes both ways and I go up both hills without stopping. Yes I might be in the lowest gear by the top but it doesn't matter. Even riding into the bit of wind we had yesterday, I still did it in 19 minutes. Yay!


----------



## Rustybucket (23 Apr 2015)

Ive nearly had 2 weeks off of the bike - Im getting withdrawal symptoms! Hopefully ride into work tomorrow!!!!


----------



## dee.jay (23 Apr 2015)

Oh yeah, I've got 7 mile commute later too


----------



## Nomadski (23 Apr 2015)

@Berk on a Bike - Great bike dude, congrats! personally would lose the white tape but I'm sure it will last at least a few months ;S Super jealous of your rig though, its a cracker.

Despite my lack of serious riding this year, I do have a few things coming up so I need to get jiggy with it a little more.

Went out yesterday intending to do my 61 mile flatish route I had basically Frankensteined from other peoples rides.

Was also trying out a new Sony Action Camera from work (AS200V) on my head, which may not have been the best idea, given the jump in miles I was attempting!

Weather was dry, with the occasional outbreak of sun, and at times a little blustery 14mph wind. Nothing like the heatwave day before when I was stuck indoors on a late shift!

Everything was pretty smooth during the known part of my route, and hit Bushy Park for the first time and it was a lot nicer than I expected, with loads of deer, a large fountain roundabout and nice smooth road.













Had a few wrong turns at some busier sections of road, but was a pretty decent ride through to Staines where I noticed my average speed was in the 18.7mph range, pretty much warp speed for me!

As I headed through Virginia Water, I began to notice shifting issues again. Clicking up a gear wasn't doing anything from about the 4th cassette ring (from the smallest) to the 5th cassette, but then clicking again would jump two rings. I could then click down one to get to that 5th cassette, but it was a right pain, and something I had to put up with for the remaining 35 odd miles.

Worse still, my planned stop at the Old School Cafe on Longcross Road was abruptly stopped when I got there and it was shut!

Carried on the route and went through Chobham Common.






And it was going through Chobham at the 35 mile point, I started to really feel tiredness in my left leg creep in. I tried to start taking more water, but I was also aware that with no cafe open, I was running a little lower on water than I would have liked with half distance still to go.

Continuing through Send (which is a thing) my lack of checking the route I had frankensteined bit me back a little, as a tracked road seemed almost certainly to be a private one, mostly uphill, and in dire need of pothole management. I skirted through this bit as quick as I could, fearing Tony martin esque repercussions on my encroachment. Appearing on the other side, my next "street" was one fit for other types of bike, not mine! So had a wee stop and figured out the best way around it that didn't involve 4x4 wheels.






Just south on Ripley Lane I saw a couple of locals chatting outside, and I cheekily asked for a refill, to which they very kindly obliged. Yay for West Horsley locals!! 

It was also shortly after that while standing at a junction checking out the route and distance to go, I was approached by a man who was either very eccentric, or quite mad, or possibly a mix. Sadly my camera had sadly died long ago so didn't get the meeting on record, but it did leave a smile on my face, and he eventually wandered off to either his mansion, or his skip.

Won't tell a lie, the last 20 miles or so were uncomfortable. But at least the sun kept shining, and it was decently warm enough. I eventually got to Raynes Park and realised with just a couple more miles (or maybe 5 to make sure no shenanigans took place) I could have just my 5th metric century.

So I detoured to Wimbledon, then did a wee lap of my local block, getting a couple of sneaky PBs in right at the end. Who says tiredness is mind over matter?

I WAS royally knackered by the end though. I truly have NO idea how I used to do this so comfortably 2 years ago, or how many people on here do this distance (and far greater) several times a week! I have learned I have many more miles to ride before I can take on Velothon Wales though - the thought of doing Caerphilly mountain at the point I finished (and having already done The Tumble midway) is brain numbing right now!

Oh and the distance, tiredness and back to London traffic meant my average speed dropped to 14.5mph, but happy enough with that.

I undid all the hard work 2 hours later with a large pizza and a pint.






I would have liked to have posted the video footage here with this post, but alas Youtube doesn't seem to want to publish my video at 60fps even though that is exactly what it is. Maybe when I sort it, will post.

https://app.strava.com/activities/290710240


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> @Berk on a Bike - Great bike dude, congrats! personally would lose the white tape but I'm sure it will last at least a few months ;S Super jealous of your rig though, its a cracker.
> 
> Despite my lack of serious riding this year, I do have a few things coming up so I need to get jiggy with it a little more.
> 
> ...


You will have cycled passed or potentially even through my old work place when you did Chobham Common. Is the old base still there? It's so long since I last went that way.

Congrats on a metric century.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Apr 2015)

Nomadski said:


> @Berk on a Bike - Great bike dude, congrats! personally would lose the white tape but I'm sure it will last at least a few months ;S Super jealous of your rig though, its a cracker.


Cheers, mate. I hear you re the bar tape. Was almost a deal-breaker (but not quite).


----------



## Stonechat (24 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You will have cycled passed or potentially even through my old work place when you did Chobham Common. Is the old base still there? It's so long since I last went that way.
> 
> Congrats on a metric century.


Are you talking the tank armour place? If so it hsa been redeveloped as Longcross Studios!!!
I frequently pass that area


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Are you talking the tank armour place? If so it hsa been redeveloped as Longcross Studios!!!
> I frequently pass that area


Yep - it was MOD Chertsey. I worked on both sides of the M3... Longcross Barracks and MOD Chertesy - we had a walkway under the M3. There were talks about removing the entire site MOD Chertsey site to return it to the common (as was part of the original requirement when it was first developed.) They were never going to be able to get rid of the other side though with the barracks, officers mess and the test track.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Apr 2015)

@Nomadski - I do love your write-ups and pic's!


----------



## Steady (25 Apr 2015)

I'm glad the good weather held out until today for me, although not as glorious as other mornings which have had me in envy, it was pretty nice this morning. 

Setting off immediately I ran into the aftermath of bad luck from another cyclist, if the two items were connected that cyclist must have had a horrible time. First there was a nice sliver (and clean) unlinked, and then further up a saddle with the rails completely gone, maybe they're not connected but neither really makes either sense. Had me wondering whether a thief had gone to extreme measures to get a bike, but that doesn't make sense either.

Bit of an adventurous morning, new route for me.
https://www.strava.com/activities/292032515


----------



## Nomadski (25 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You will have cycled passed or potentially even through my old work place when you did Chobham Common. Is the old base still there? It's so long since I last went that way.
> 
> Congrats on a metric century.



I didn't really see much there bar when I stopped for the photo, but then by that point the shouting at the legs and the gearing had started so. 



Berk on a Bike said:


> Cheers, mate. I hear you re the bar tape. Was almost a deal-breaker (but not quite).



Ah getting new bar tape is no biggie, certainly no way to decide about a bike! It looks fab.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Apr 2015)

Well , Ups and Downs Sportive 80 miler tomorrow with over 5000 ft of climbing

Have preregistered, so good to go tomorrow. Compared with 100 miler it's got all the main hills. After 70 milles I will hit Leigh Hill and White Down (18%).

Forecast is looking better than before.

Was checking over the bike and found a big cut in rear tyre, which has now been replaced. 

Should be OK


----------



## Tankengine (25 Apr 2015)

Nice rides from everyone 
Nearly didn't go today after seeing the forecast but chanced it and glad I did. About 68 miles at 1350m total assent. Quite tired so pretty slow effort. As I was grinding up a hill, front wheel lifting and weaving all over the place a guy cycling down in opposite direction yelled some encouragement which was nice (and got me up the hill!). Also met a guy early on with a puncture so gave him a spare and we rode together for a little bit. I love how easy it is to interact on bikes. I have aspergers and suck at small talk in any other area of life but I can handle cyclist social interaction much better


----------



## Tankengine (25 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well , Ups and Downs Sportive 80 miler tomorrow with over 5000 ft of climbing
> 
> Have preregistered, so good to go tomorrow. Compared with 100 miler it's got all the main hills. After 70 mes I will hit Leigh Hill and White Down (18%).
> 
> ...



Good luck! Hope you get some good weather for it


----------



## Snoopeh (26 Apr 2015)

Planning my first 20 plus miler tomorrow. depending on how it goes and the weather might push for 30, keeping it relatively flat on the canal my usual haunt. just hope the rain stays away.


----------



## nobbyp (26 Apr 2015)

Went looking for hills today - found them!!! 

Great ride - managed both the nasty climbs in the 104 miler I am doing in July - the climb up Norwood Edge was easier than I thought - no stops at all!!!

Got up Black Hell (sic) Lane with only one stop this time. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/292867418


----------



## Stonechat (26 Apr 2015)

Duly completed my 80mile ride. The end was quite tough with hills
Started with slight rain, but soon stopped, and left waterproof on all the ride

Managed to forget to press start, so missed a little bit at the start.
The supposed first feed station for us did not materialise, we suspected it was only on the 100 miler, but we were promised it. Even away from the bigger hills, the terrain was rolling.
The .main hills were

Ranmore Common
Green Dene
Hound House (edited in)
And near the end
LeithHill
White Down (18%)

I slowed bit at the end
Leith Hill was tougher than I have found before
Having White Down directly after was tough after j
70 miles.

I dug in very deep and managed it without stopping, and even got a pr.

80 miles including missed bit
5545 feet climbed.

Speed mostly was about 15 mph but then those two big hills clobbered ave speed down to 13.9

Enjoyed it though tougher than expected.

https://www.strava.com/activities/292929511


----------



## Nomadski (26 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Duly completed my 80mile ride. The end was quite tough with hills
> Started with slight rain, but soon stopped, and left waterproof on all the ride
> 
> Managed to forget to press start, so missed a little bit at the start.
> ...



Great ride Bob, tough route and leaves the hardest part till last - nasty!


----------



## Stonechat (27 Apr 2015)

Reflecting on climbing White Down during the sportive, I was concerned that with wet roads, that rear wheel would be slipping
That road was still a bit damp, but a managed to climb it enirely sitting down, in fact had the opposite once, the front wheel briefly lifted off, got my weight forward a bit.

I can't do wheelies and up a 17% hill is not the place to start!


----------



## puffinbilly (27 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Duly completed my 80mile ride. The end was quite tough with hills
> Started with slight rain, but soon stopped, and left waterproof on all the ride
> 
> Managed to forget to press start, so missed a little bit at the start.
> ...



That's an excellent ride - you may not have had the time recently to put the miles in but the hills that you did the early part of this year are obviously paying dividends. Over 5000ft of ascent - respect.


----------



## Hutch118 (27 Apr 2015)

Another 11.1 miles takes me past the 100 mile mark. Legs now getting used to it and not sore any more. Speeds improved a fair bit and enjoying getting out. Using my gears well and more comfortable than ever.

Also just to say total respect to the commuters going back and forth through Dalmeny Estate. I'm trying my best and they speed past me like Bradley W. I know they do this every day so just goes to show what can be achieved not just in training but having to focus on heading back and fwd to and from work.


----------



## dee.jay (28 Apr 2015)

Today's ride took me to the coast for an ice cream. (Don't tell my wife)


----------



## Stonechat (28 Apr 2015)

Pushing hard uphill on Sunday
p.s. Don't assume my whole wardrobe is Castelli just the waterproof top!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> View attachment 87182
> 
> Pushing hard uphill on Sunday
> p.s. Don't assume my whole wardrobe is Castelli just the waterproof top!



Looking at the gear (chainring/cog not fancy jacket) you are in, that hill must've been steep?


----------



## Stonechat (29 Apr 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Looking at the gear (chainring/cog not fancy jacket) you are in, that hill must've been steep?


Well I downloaded from official photographer , so I don't know the location, but I remember photographers on Leith Hill, but not on White Down the really tough one (road a bit narrow and overshadowed by trees), so I guess it was Leith Hill. It is a longer hill, bit of a grind when already tired


----------



## Stonechat (1 May 2015)

Not having done much cycling this week, Weds being wet, so only managed short trainer session, managed to get out for a blast through Windsor Great Park and back via Chertsey
Felt reallly good, seemed to be flying along, and even though there was some traffice and slow vehicles on the latter part, averaged 17..1 mph over 21.77 miles
(Strava being miserly makes it 16.9)
This includes another PR on what was my nemesis as a total newby, Tite Hillm over the last couple of weels, my PR has gone down from 4 min 30 sec to 4 min 9 sec.

Felt really good to be out and giving it a little bit of welly (sure there must be a more approproate cycling expression!!!!)

https://www.strava.com/activities/296022457/

827 feet climbed btw


----------



## nobbyp (2 May 2015)

Off back to the dark side today - the old sturdy MTB out for a blast round Malham in the dales - should be a hoot


----------



## simo105 (2 May 2015)

Finally done my first 100 miler!
Absolutely shattered now tho! Ive learned now that you need plenty of food whilst on your travels!
http://www.mioshare.com/recording/detail/3180564?uk=Apmb0vhqhCJQpAGbugjWyQ==


----------



## dee.jay (2 May 2015)

That's top notch!

After tomorrow morning's commute home I will have done 150 miles in the last fortnight. Not "massive" numbers on the grand scheme of things, but I'm very happy with that  Considering I've done 800 miles since October '14 - to do that amount in two weeks only goes to show how far I've come.


----------



## simo105 (2 May 2015)

dee.jay said:


> That's top notch!
> 
> After tomorrow morning's commute home I will have done 150 miles in the last fortnight. Not "massive" numbers on the grand scheme of things, but I'm very happy with that  Considering I've done 800 miles since October '14 - to do that amount in two weeks only goes to show how far I've come.



You will only improve as long as you keep going at it!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2015)

Stonechat said:


> View attachment 87182
> 
> Pushing hard uphill on Sunday
> p.s. Don't assume my whole wardrobe is Castelli just the waterproof top!


Wouldn't noticed (still don't) well done on the ride.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 May 2015)

Well - it started raining yesterday morning and it is still raining now.

The rough track to the house is now a small stream.

The sheep look sodden.

The horses look sodden.

Everything is sodden.

I'm not getting sodden on my bike.

No marks for guessing there will be no progress today.

***

I wish all you hardier peeps safe and happy rides today.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I wish all you hardier peeps safe and happy rides today.


I consider myself reasonably hardy but I ain't going out in that. Struggling to pluck up the enthusiasm just to take the dog for twenty minutes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I consider myself reasonably hardy but I ain't going out in that. Struggling to pluck up the enthusiasm just to take the dog for twenty minutes.



Shame they can't go on their own on days like these.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Shame they can't go on their own on days like these.


Knowing her, she would probably manage. She is pretty bright. Oh well, can't put it off any longer. Waterproof overtrousers, jacket and wellies all for a quick walk then a soaking dog to dry off on return.


----------



## Stonechat (3 May 2015)

Went out a little later than ideal
Good run until taking a corner in Burnham, not a sharp corner and not fast, had an off. Road must have been greasy.
Helpful local picked up bike and my specs, both lenses had come out and frame was a little bent, but managed to sort that out and complete ride

I had finger problems with Garmin today, kept accidentally yturning it off and then when on forgetting to restart

Still apart from sore shoulder I enjoyed ride
about 37 miles allowing for finger problems
16.5 mph
1017 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/297237176
Apparently no damage to me or bike.
Edit on closer inspection have a grazed hip , and shoulder, also arm warmer has scuffed logo.


----------



## Stonechat (3 May 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Shame they can't go on their own on days like these.


God knows what mischief mine would get up to


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 May 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Went out a little later than ideal
> Good run until taking a corner in Burnham, not a sharp corner and not fast, had an off. Road must have been greasy.
> Helpful local picked up bike and my specs, both lenses had come out and frame was a little bent, but managed to sort that out and complete ride
> 
> ...



Ouch! Hope you are ok - the aches tend to start some hours later and definitely when you get up the next morning after an 'off'.


----------



## Rustybucket (3 May 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Went out a little later than ideal
> Good run until taking a corner in Burnham, not a sharp corner and not fast, had an off. Road must have been greasy.
> Helpful local picked up bike and my specs, both lenses had come out and frame was a little bent, but managed to sort that out and complete ride
> 
> ...




Glad you are ok and nothing too seriously damaged!


----------



## dee.jay (3 May 2015)

I got back home after 12 hour shift to find water inside my shed. I think it's come from the bank out the back - lot of heavy rain and there were a load of leaves against the back of the shed... Not a good combination. Shed has been there 4 years so not like this is a recurring theme. It rained most of the winter though and I can't recall such problems so hope it's a one off.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 May 2015)

dee.jay said:


> I got back home after 12 hour shift to find water inside my shed. I think it's come from the bank out the back - lot of heavy rain and there were a load of leaves against the back of the shed... Not a good combination. Shed has been there 4 years so not like this is a recurring theme. It rained most of the winter though and I can't recall such problems so hope it's a one off.


It's what they call a watershed moment...

*gets coat*


----------



## Tankengine (4 May 2015)

Kind of weird ride. 
First half:
- oh here we are in chipsted etc again zzzzz
- what the hell are all these people doing here (box hill)
- get me the hell away from box hill
- get me the hell out of Dorking and it's dumb dual carriage way/bike lane pavement thing

Second half:
- yey no traffic, and it's a hill! Coldharbour lane
- general enjoyment of countywide and less people
- wow awesome hill this was the general idea - white down
- and back to box hill--- home.

Didn't think I had the legs for the "insanity" route but I wish I'd tried coming the other way and avoiding box hill and Dorking centre altogether. Yuck. Surrey hills are fun but i don't like it as much as the north downs or ashdown forest. Too many people and too many cars


----------



## nobbyp (4 May 2015)

Squeezed an hour in tonight - after a busy weekend away drinking, walking and little bit of dragging an MTB through a bog in the dales 

Pushed it and didn't leave anything out on the road - managed an ave speed of 17 over 15.2 miles with 783 ft of hill - v chuffed with 42 year old slightly overweight self

https://www.strava.com/activities/298104648


----------



## Stonechat (4 May 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Kind of weird ride.
> First half:
> - oh here we are in chipsted etc again zzzzz
> - what the hell are all these people doing here (box hill)
> ...


Yes, you more or less have to go through Dorking to do Coldharbour Lane. Generally apart from Box Hill and Newlands Corner, (where there are sometimes crowded NT cafés) they are not too bad.

Well done on Coldharbour - seems to go on forever- and White Down


----------



## Nomadski (5 May 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well I downloaded from official photographer , so I don't know the location, but I remember photographers on Leith Hill, but not on White Down the really tough one (road a bit narrow and overshadowed by trees), so I guess it was Leith Hill. It is a longer hill, bit of a grind when already tired



That isn't Leith Hill Bob. The only sharp hard left like in your pic is right at the bottom, coming off Ockley Road, which has clear white road markings. Plus you wouldn't be in that gear at that point as it's flat at the junction. It's easy to miss photographers on these rides though, especially when your swearing at your bike / legs / brain.

Speaking of which, my ride yesterday with @themosquitoking didn't go quite as planned. Took off a ride from RideWithGPS which was supposed to be a 48 miler as I wanted to go somewhere different, heading down through Godstone and Caterham and looping around.

Obviously the guy who made the route was a bit of a hill fan. I knew it was going to be hilly as it was 3,700 ft of climbing, but I had hoped it was a little spread out, instead there were lots of incredibly sharp, short bursts of elevation gains.







I also would have hoped my legs didn't turn into jelly from the very first hill! On the flat I was fine, could have gone on and on. Every hill though my legs just didn't have any power in them at all. Found it hard just to even sit down and cruise up in granny gear mode.

Had a breather near Hanging Wood (!)
















Still, some of the views were cool, and we went downhill on a road so steep even with both brakes on was still moving!

Probably working till 9.30pm and not having much breakfast didnt help too much, but anyway the ride was cut short and we abandoned the route somewhere near Chaldon as it was going to loop down for another bout of Silly Hill Attack.

A road where we met the full onslaught of Surreys Royal Midgie Force, and another unexpected sharp climb later we found Farthings Down which was new to us, and gave a pleasant view, including the London Shard and other buildings (really cannot tell from this pic unless zoomed right in)...
















Then it was almost completely flat the way home, and my legs felt fine again, with plenty of zip in them.

Can't really explain why every hill was such a massive challenge. I even walked a fair way up one hill that was probably a slightly shorter version of Leith Hill. Ah well.

https://app.strava.com/activities/298115352


----------



## stevey (5 May 2015)

Well i will be taking my winter/everyday bike to service tomorrow in prep for mondays ride to my new job (It's only taken a year nearly to the day).... Nervous not about riding but the new job/people.


----------



## Effyb4 (5 May 2015)

I went for a ride with 2 boys and hubby yesterday. It was a very pleasant ride with a fair number of small children, dogs off the lead and people enjoying the bank holiday sunshine, for us to negotiate. We managed 35 miles with only a pub lunch stop and drink stop at the RSPB reserve.

I'm sorry about the pictures, I always seem to manage a finger or something over the lense.

https://www.strava.com/activities/297988190


----------



## Tankengine (5 May 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Can't really explain why every hill was such a massive challenge. I even walked a fair way up one hill that was probably a slightly shorter version of Leith Hill. Ah well.
> 
> https://app.strava.com/activities/298115352




Looks like hard work!! And fun...! Have you got a link where you can zoom in on the route?


----------



## Nomadski (5 May 2015)

Tankengine said:


> Looks like hard work!! And fun...! Have you got a link where you can zoom in on the route?



If you click on the strava link at the bottom of my post you will be able to see and zoom the route.


----------



## Tankengine (5 May 2015)

Nomadski said:


> If you click on the strava link at the bottom of my post you will be able to see and zoom the route.



Couldn't get it to zoom...maybe because I'm on a tablet and/or don't have strava? Will try it the PC tomorrow.


----------



## Stonechat (6 May 2015)

Nomadski said:


> That isn't Leith Hill Bob. The only sharp hard left like in your pic is right at the bottom, coming off Ockley Road, which has clear white road markings. Plus you wouldn't be in that gear at that point as it's flat at the junction. It's easy to miss photographers on these rides though, especially when your swearing at your bike / legs / brain.
> 
> Speaking of which, my ride yesterday with @themosquitoking didn't go quite as planned. Took off a ride from RideWithGPS which was supposed to be a 48 miler as I wanted to go somewhere different, heading down through Godstone and Caterham and looping around.
> 
> ...


Really good ride @Nomadski 
For some reason it was a tough day for you.
You did it


----------



## Stonechat (6 May 2015)

Went out for usual Weds jaunt to Chertsey.
Powerful winds with swirling gusts made it difficult to find a good rhythm.
Avoided the worst of the rain,

18.3 mi @ 15.5 mph, I suppose a fair speed given the wind

984 ft climbed

One minute was sailing along with the wind, the the wind swirled, and I was against it.

https://www.strava.com/activities/299147197


----------



## Nomadski (6 May 2015)

Last couple of days have been horrible conditions for cycling. BBC had Morden down for 40mph gusts on Monday.


----------



## Stonechat (8 May 2015)

Had time for a shortish ride today
Went round the Great Park on familiar roads

22.97 miles @ 16.3 mph
735 feet climbed

A few PRS

https://www.strava.com/activities/300353786

Mild weather and not so much wind


----------



## stevey (8 May 2015)

Morning ride with a mate (Before the Rain) Was a nice ride/route
https://www.strava.com/activities/300382456


----------



## ChrisEyles (9 May 2015)

Went out to Exmoor this morning, and managed 51 miles in 3:05, not a bad average speed for me. Even though there aren't any proper climbs as such there's still over 3,000ft of climbing along the route, nearly all on the way out up to the moors. Most of the rides I've been doing recently have had a few proper steep 15%+ climbs after which I tend to take it a little easier, but this route is a good one for sustaining a constant moderate effort - my legs certainly feel a little heavier now than usual after a ride! 

On the way back home I got thinking about all the little bearings whizzing around in the wheel hubs, and the springs and cunning action of the derailleurs.... bicycles are really fantastic machines  Does make one feel a little precarious if you think too hard about it above 30mph though!


----------



## mintymurray (10 May 2015)

rode my first 140km last sunday the lovely tour de yorkshire, got a little wet  not bad seeing as only had a bike since January
https://www.strava.com/activities/297595943


----------



## mintymurray (10 May 2015)

just a few pics of the












ride


----------



## Stonechat (10 May 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Went out to Exmoor this morning, and managed 51 miles in 3:05, not a bad average speed for me. Even though there aren't any proper climbs as such there's still over 3,000ft of climbing along the route, nearly all on the way out up to the moors. Most of the rides I've been doing recently have had a few proper steep 15%+ climbs after which I tend to take it a little easier, but this route is a good one for sustaining a constant moderate effort - my legs certainly feel a little heavier now than usual after a ride!
> 
> On the way back home I got thinking about all the little bearings whizzing around in the wheel hubs, and the springs and cunning action of the derailleurs.... bicycles are really fantastic machines  Does make one feel a little precarious if you think too hard about it above 30mph though!


Good ride and faster than I have managed 50 miles


----------



## Stonechat (10 May 2015)

Wanted to do a few hills today
Did 50 miles going from hom here in Staines down to Newlands Corner, Conbe Lane, Crocknorth, and Box Hill

Nice day and plenty of cyclists about, at Combe Lane came across a lot of riders doing a Sportive.
Combe Lane is a tough hill, and I was happily overtaking many riders on the way up - I take that as a mark of the progress I have made. I lost the Sportive riders at the time, only to rejing them later at Box Hill

The Sportive they were doing was Human Race London Sportive - I will look it up later.
I may be thinking them going poorly and maybe they had actually done a lot already.

Still they did hold me up a bit and cars overtaking up Box Hill (and motorbikes) were a major hazard when descending.

50.93 miles at only 14.8 mph.
Strava and Garmin are robbing me blind on the climbing today - it says 2756 feet but it was over 3,000 feet when planned and nothing missed out


https://www.strava.com/activities/301733835


----------



## ChrisEyles (10 May 2015)

Thanks @Stonechat - it's faster than I normally manage too, hence the heavy feeling in my legs! I think I prefer my rides to have at least one challenging climb in - your climb up box hills sounds like a good one


----------



## spooks (10 May 2015)

Haven't managed to get out much at all this year so this mornings 56 mile effort has left me a bit sore despite the very steady pace. I absolutely love the scenery here in Wales though. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/301938434


----------



## bpsmith (10 May 2015)

I was out in Wales today too and fairly close to you at furthest point away @spooks.

I get to ride this every time, as I live here, but there are some really great routes as you enter to Brecon Beacons Park area where you were close to.

https://www.strava.com/activities/301698680


----------



## spooks (10 May 2015)

bpsmith said:


> I was out in Wales today too



I only moved here 6 weeks ago from the flat New Forest so it'll take a while before I'm ready for the Brecon Beacons!


----------



## nobbyp (10 May 2015)

Squeezed 31 in tonight - bit slow but put that down to the wind.

Finally did Black Hill Lane without stopping

Lovely evening in N Yorks despite the gusts

https://www.strava.com/activities/301951402


----------



## bpsmith (10 May 2015)

spooks said:


> I only moved here 6 weeks ago from the flat New Forest so it'll take a while before I'm ready for the Brecon Beacons!


Won't be long before you can't help venturing up there.


----------



## Stonechat (10 May 2015)

spooks said:


> I only moved here 6 weeks ago from the flat New Forest so it'll take a while before I'm ready for the Brecon Beacons!


You will probably get ready for it by doing it! Choose something you can just manage and build up


----------



## Stonechat (10 May 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Thanks @Stonechat - it's faster than I normally manage too, hence the heavy feeling in my legs! I think I prefer my rides to have at least one challenging climb in - your climb up box hills sounds like a good one


Box Hill is the easiest of the hills, though it keeps going up the gradient is never challenging. You never think, I need to stop but have to keep going on
White Down and Barhatch Lane are challnging though


----------



## Heigue'r (10 May 2015)

So after having not cycled for quite a while, I went out for a quick 5 miles tonight, it felt great, better than ever, starting weight of 15 stone so that might have a bit to do with it, a healthier lifestyle,14 stone is the goal for the end of july


----------



## Eribiste (11 May 2015)

Had a good ride out on Sunday (100515) doing the Bell Rings Audax from Evesham, just about 150 kms including the ride to and from the start. First 'proper' ride since scrambling my left thumb a couple of months ago, so I'm not in the peak of condition. Fortunately I ended up with the good company of a chap called Robin who kept me going, especially helpful on the last section, with a strong headwind all the way. There's no doubt that having a ride buddy is a real boost on a long(ish) haul. Next planned thrash is the Beacon Road Club's Cotswold Journey on June 14th, a hundred mile job, so I've got to do some training to get ready for that one. 

www.strava.com/activities/301979003


----------



## Nomadski (12 May 2015)

Some quite epic rides on the last couple of pages. @mintymurray that elevation was insane! Congrats on the sportive, especially with the weather.

I didn't go out on Sunday as planned, as I had to pack up 6 boxes and start clearing the loft for the trip to Manchester.

Today had a slightly mad day, returning from Manchester, then shooting straight out to go to the gym (which I'm going to use to help me strengthen my legs and help with general fitness in the 5 weeks leading up to my trilogy of challenges). Did 40 minutes trying various machines of torture, no doubt designed by a fellow with legs wider than my door.

Despite the ridiculous amount of sweat, felt rather invigorated afterwards, so went home, slung on my riding gear, and went out for a wee lap and a half of Richmond Park. Was absolutely gorgeous as the sun started to set, saw hardly any cars, just joggers, dog walkers, cyclists and a couple of squirrels that I may have saved as they ran in front of my bike, while a chasing fox stopped as I cycled past and looked at me like I had just called his mum "Roadkill".






Chinook!











Although it was only 24.5 miles, really enjoyed the serenity of it, even the roads through Raynes Park and Wimbledon were relatively quiet, which helped keep my speed up. I did hit every traffic light on red of course but we can't have it all.

https://app.strava.com/activities/303321816


----------



## Stonechat (13 May 2015)

Eribiste said:


> Had a good ride out on Sunday (100515) doing the Bell Rings Audax from Evesham, just about 150 kms including the ride to and from the start. First 'proper' ride since scrambling my left thumb a couple of months ago, so I'm not in the peak of condition. Fortunately I ended up with the good company of a chap called Robin who kept me going, especially helpful on the last section, with a strong headwind all the way. There's no doubt that having a ride buddy is a real boost on a long(ish) haul. Next planned thrash is the Beacon Road Club's Cotswold Journey on June 14th, a hundred mile job, so I've got to do some training to get ready for that one.
> 
> www.strava.com/activities/301979003


Good ride @Eribiste , Yes I have not had company on my longer rides, apart from one training or practice in the run up to the Ups and Downs Sportive.


----------



## Stonechat (13 May 2015)

Usual Wedneday outing to Chertsey, doing an extra bit beforehand

https://www.strava.com/activities/303619497

21.2 mi @ 16.5 mph
587 feet climbed
pretty much par for me, some light winds but pleasant


----------



## Stonechat (14 May 2015)

Just bought a chain wear measuring tools as shifting was getting bad and hard to adjust

It seems my chain wear is off the scale, I had used @Nigelnaturist 's method with a ruler, and thought it was OK but unequivalently badly worn,

I can't seen any wear on the cassette or the chainwheels, but what do I know?
So I reckon I need to change chain and cassette at least.
I have ridden 5900 miles on the bike

In the old days, I rode for miles and never replaced a chain, casssette
edit - may not be true as I have an old chain tool from those days (and a more modern one)


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 May 2015)

5900 miles seems quite a lot for a single chain - probably time for a switch! Mind you, my friend rides a low-ish end Claude Butler that's done around 20,000 miles now and I think he's changed the chain about once, and maybe oiled it twice, and that's been it in six years or so. He just thinks I'm being anal cleaning my bikes all the time and replacing bits on it!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 May 2015)

No progress at all this month.

Was going quite well up to the last week of April - enjoying my rides and doing ok.

And then...we had some foul weather and other stuff got in the way and now I can't even be bothered to get out and ride.

Take today - for 4 hours I've been thinking that I should get out on my bike and I just can't do it. Wasted the afternoon thinking about it.

I know it's ridiculous but I'm really struggling to get motivated.

I'm one of those creatures who once they get on a roll then I'll happily carry on rolling but once my plans to roll are derailed eg rides planned for a certain day and then the weather is crap, it all goes to pot and I struggle to get going again.

Just sounding off....


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 May 2015)

Know exactly what you mean about the bad weather, and the loss of motivation once you lose momentum. I've often had to bully myself onto the bike (triply so when commuting at 6:45am start in winter), but I've never ever had a ride I didn't enjoy once I started. If you've got a second-best bike you don't mind taking out in the pouring rain, maybe try taking it for a spin anyway - I'll bet you enjoy it a lot more than you think


----------



## Stonechat (15 May 2015)

Did a run with some hills take at low cadence, aiming to build more leg strength
Manged as so often to no record a bit (( forgot something so went back and forgot to restart Garmin)

Total including cut off bit about 25.4 miles @ 16.2 mph
Feet climbed 1322 - (welll I take this from the descent in the climb so this is minimum figure)
Nice short session that fitted into time available.http://www.strava.com/activities/305016940


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Just bought a chain wear measuring tools as shifting was getting bad and hard to adjust
> 
> It seems my chain wear is off the scale, I had used @Nigelnaturist 's method with a ruler, and thought it was OK but unequivalently badly worn,
> 
> ...


The thing with measuring tools is they can give a false indication, as they push the rollers further apart, what you have to remember 1/16th of an inch isn't much, the only time I would have had an issue was when having covered 8,000+ miles on one chain, and you could see the cogs were worn, but I had been waiting on upgrading from the 8 to 9sp (which lasted all of about 2,500 miles, failing that though I look at replacing about 3-3,500 miles or so the last KMC lasted about 3,500 and the new Ultegra chain was fine but changed the cassette soon after, and I love the 12-23 setup, even though the gaps between 19-21 and 21-23 are now beginning to show, I can't remember the last time I was on the 28th (oh yea I can South Elmsall) though I was nearly wanting another gear on that, shortest current gear is about 33"


----------



## Stonechat (16 May 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The thing with measuring tools is they can give a false indication, as they push the rollers further apart, what you have to remember 1/16th of an inch isn't much, the only time I would have had an issue was when having covered 8,000+ miles on one chain, and you could see the cogs were worn, but I had been waiting on upgrading from the 8 to 9sp (which lasted all of about 2,500 miles, failing that though I look at replacing about 3-3,500 miles or so the last KMC lasted about 3,500 and the new Ultegra chain was fine but changed the cassette soon after, and I love the 12-23 setup, even though the gaps between 19-21 and 21-23 are now beginning to show, I can't remember the last time I was on the 28th (oh yea I can South Elmsall) though I was nearly wanting another gear on that, shortest current gear is about 33"



Well have done the replacement of chain and cassette. There is no question that the chain was very badly worn. Used a quick link on the chain. 

Will be riding tomorrow


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well have done the replacement of chain and cassette. There is no question that the chain was very badly worn. Used a quick link on the chain.
> 
> Will be riding tomorrow


Try the old cassette on the new chain and if it doesn't slip it should be ok, as you said very little wear can be seen this was my cassatte after 3,500 miles or so


----------



## Stonechat (17 May 2015)

Good ride this morning
Headed out through the park and Winkfield to Winnersh, which was against a headwind, then down through Yateley, where we used to live, to Frimley. From there back home via Chobham and Chertsey, and just a last sting with last w- 3 miles against wind again. Noticed another cyclist getting a tow behind me, he then took his turn and towed me along until my turn off. 

54 miles @ an incredible ( for me) 16.1 mph with 1775 feet climbed (Actually 1990 on the planning)

It was the first time I have done 50 miles at over 16 mph. 

Good ride and pleased at the progress

https://www.strava.com/activities/306272470


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 May 2015)

Got off my bum today after three weeks of not riding.

43.38 miles @ 13.12mph av' and 3007' ascent.

Very windy.

The muscles at the top of my leg (front) feel sore - I probably overdid it after three weeks off but I needed to shake off the lethargy somehow.

Treated myself to an Aero Mousse (2 little pots actually) afterwards. Tut tut! 

@Stonechat That's pretty rapid over that distance - hats off to you. Way outside my league.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2015)

Nice to see the new Tiagra stays a triple, I believe the ergonomics of the shifters is the same as the 105, so a left triple tiagra right 11 sp 105, and a 12-25 rear 11sp coupled with a front 28-39-50 and you get....... wait for it






@Stonechat & @SpokeyDokey nice rides


----------



## Nomadski (17 May 2015)

@SpokeyDokey Well done getting out. I know myself how hard it can be when you get plans overruled by circumstance. Can be quite deflating. Getting back on the bike and getting out is the best remedy though, like above said, once your out the enjoyment comes back.

@Stonechat Your progress is very inspirational. Your climbing, speed and mileage have come on leaps and bounds, and your doing it regularly. Very envious!

I went out with Matt to do a flat-ish 65 mile route that became an 80 mile route as we added in Richmond Park. Like a fool I paused the Garmin at Bushy Park, and didn't restart it till Egham, so have lost 15 miles. Determined as I was to hit the metric century in the upload, I did an extra loop around the block a couple of times, so in the end had actually completed 80 miles with 2,388 ft climbing at an average of 14.8 mph, though it may have risen an extra .1 with the extra mileage as it was flat.

Hey ho, stupid me.

https://app.strava.com/activities/306539985


----------



## Harv (18 May 2015)

I've been doing a bit of off road mountain biking lately. Really enjoyable and a lot more taxing than road biking. 

However I'm starting to miss the road bike so will probably get back to that on my next ride.

My average speed is around 12mph. I've been asked to do a mini sportive (30km). Am I too slow for this. Don't want to embarrass myself and come in way behind everyone else.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2015)

@Harv if your avg sp of 12mph is mainly from the M.T.B, I wouldn't worry, beside 30Km is only 18 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2015)

I scalped a copper the other day  and they are supposed to catch crooks on those bikes, funny thing is in all the miles I have done only seen two that I can recall and both of them at the same lights.


----------



## Rustybucket (18 May 2015)

For the first time & probably the last - I finished 3rd for longest ride in a week In the Cycle chat group on strava!
https://www.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat

Well chuffed!


----------



## GreigM (18 May 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Harv if your avg sp of 12mph is mainly from the M.T.B, I wouldn't worry, beside 30Km is only 18 miles.



only 18 miles might be a lot for a beginner


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2015)

GreigM said:


> only 18 miles might be a lot for a beginner


I don't think @Harv is a beginner, besides when I started in 2012 I was capable of 18 miles, the very second ride I did was 18 miles (though I did have issues like a broken spoke) but I was slow 10mph or so, but I take your point.


----------



## Stonechat (18 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> For the first time & probably the last - I finished 3rd for longest ride in a week In the Cycle chat group on strava!
> https://www.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat
> 
> Well chuffed!


----------



## Stonechat (18 May 2015)

Yes mind boggling
Truly excellent ride


----------



## Rustybucket (18 May 2015)

Was training for the wiggle dragon ride next month. More for the saddle time. Im going to plan to do a 200 mile ride sometime in October...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Was training for the wiggle dragon ride next month. More for the saddle time. Im going to plan to do a 200 mile ride sometime in October...



200 in a month is a good month for me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 200 in a month is a good month for me.


I ain't done that this last 5 weeks


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Was training for the wiggle dragon ride next month. More for the saddle time. Im going to plan to do a 200 mile ride sometime in October...


The thought of that fills me with dread to be honest!  As much as I enjoy my cycling, I have had enough after around 4 hours I'm afraid. I just can't see the attraction of doing really long rides apart from if you are touring.


----------



## Stonechat (19 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> The thought of that fills me with dread to be honest!  As much as I enjoy my cycling, I have had enough after around 4 hours I'm afraid. I just can't see the attraction of doing really long rides apart from if you are touring.


Well I can't wait to another century, but I accept that the time is quite long, so won't go for anthing much longer.

The Dragon Ride is way beyond anuthing I could consider
Distances of 301km, 230 km, and 153 km, but the climbing! Those distances have 15919 ft, 11864 ft, and 7892 feet.

Well @Rustybucket I wish you all the luck and strength in your legs, you will need it


----------



## Effyb4 (19 May 2015)

We go on a short tour of Essex today (118 miles over 3 days). I have been so excited. The weather is looking a bit unsettled today, but I'm hoping tomorrow and Thursday are better. The bags are all packed and I will be riding my hybrid. Hubby is riding a road bike fitted with a seat post rack. The boys are looking after the house.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> The thought of that fills me with dread to be honest!  As much as I enjoy my cycling, I have had enough after around 4 hours I'm afraid. *I just can't see the attraction of doing really long rides* apart from if you are touring.


Don't worry Mo, well make a cyclist of you yet 











Effyb4 said:


> We go on a short tour of Essex today (118 miles over 3 days). I have been so excited. The weather is looking a bit unsettled today, but I'm hoping tomorrow and Thursday are better. The bags are all packed and I will be riding my hybrid. Hubby is riding a road bike fitted with a seat post rack. The boys are looking after the house.


Best of luck and remember to relax, enjoy it and look at the scenery. Oh and take some photos!


----------



## Rustybucket (19 May 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well I can't wait to another century, but I accept that the time is quite long, so won't go for anthing much longer.
> 
> The Dragon Ride is way beyond anuthing I could consider
> Distances of 301km, 230 km, and 153 km, but the climbing! Those distances have 15919 ft, 11864 ft, and 7892 feet.
> ...


 
Thanks Im doing the 230km - I am abit worried of the climbing thou! Hopefully my knees wont fall off...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> The thought of that fills me with dread to be honest!  As much as I enjoy my cycling, I have had enough after around 4 hours I'm afraid. I just can't see the attraction of doing really long rides apart from if you are touring.



@Mo1959 

Liking your Avatar! Lazy Moggie! Is that the puss that went missing and gave you a scare?

***

i did have a look at the Cycle Chat Strava Group leader board and as mentioned it is mind-boggling.

Fair play to the guys and girls that crunch out these huge distances but it's not my bag.

We have one of those old red-nosed cyclist fellas living up the valley and he averages around 15000 miles a year - massive mileage and very good for someone who must be late 60's/early 70's.

I think his whole life is cycling - he says he enjoys every minute of it which is great. Would drive me barmy - even if I was capable.

Took me a few hours and a bit to get around 43 miles at the weekend and tbh, apart from my legs being a bit sore, my boredom threshold had been well and truly breached - I wonder how some people can get up and do the same thing day after day after day.

Still - we're all different!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 May 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> We go on a short tour of Essex today (118 miles over 3 days). I have been so excited. The weather is looking a bit unsettled today, but I'm hoping tomorrow and Thursday are better. The bags are all packed and I will be riding my hybrid. Hubby is riding a road bike fitted with a seat post rack.* The boys are looking after the house.*



Is this a cause for concern?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Liking your Avatar! Lazy Moggie! Is that the puss that went missing and gave you a scare?


It was indeed. She is currently crashing about in the bedroom playing with something.......probably mousey. Lol.

Had a nice run out this morning. Just got home as the wind was picking up a bit.

Still lots of the yellow stuff in the fields. I quite like it, although I know most hay fever sufferers hate the stuff.


----------



## GreigM (19 May 2015)

Really been neglecting my cycling not just this year but last as well, gonna make a much bigger effort to get out more as when I do I remember why I love it. Struggled to do 15 miles today (I blame the wind).


----------



## Col5632 (20 May 2015)

GreigM said:


> Really been neglecting my cycling not just this year but last as well, gonna make a much bigger effort to get out more as when I do I remember why I love it. Struggled to do 15 miles today (I blame the wind).



Keep at it  

I'm in Fife too if you ever fancy a cycling buddy to help motivate you


----------



## Stonechat (20 May 2015)

Was just going to cycle to Chertsey today when it started raining. Not even done a trbo session today. Oh well


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 May 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Was just going to cycle to Chertsey today when it started raining. Not even done a trbo session today. Oh well


give how little is on the rain radar, I don't think I will amount to much!


----------



## Stonechat (20 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> give how little is on the rain radar, I don't think I will amount to much!


Well it did teem down while I was there, so glad I didn't cycle. Window of opportunity has gone 4 today


----------



## Eribiste (20 May 2015)

To and from work today for the first time in a while. Slow on the way in, but for some reason a much better pace on the way back. I want to keep those legs going as I've got a 160 klick audax coming up in June!


----------



## Stonechat (21 May 2015)

Made up for lack of ride yesterday by having a turbo session today.
Did some short intervals

https://www.strava.com/activities/308723530


----------



## Effyb4 (22 May 2015)

We have made it back from our tour of Essex. Yes the house is still standing and youngest son made it to school every day with the help of his older brothers. 116 miles ridden over 3 days with 3,454 feet climbed. The full story is in the travelogue section of the site, with lots of pictures, if you are interested.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/s...iumph-over-heart-failure.180536/#post-3707239


----------



## Steady (22 May 2015)

Keep meaning to get out in the week, and decided today was the day, since I'm at hospital with my Dad all morning (judging by the way hospitals work could be all day!) I went out at six am. 

I'm glad I'm not a commuter I think this mornings experience has put me off for life and it wasn't for even busy. 

Had the typical indicating left over take into a place of business (fortunately stopped before pulling in, but why even do it?) then had a lorry accelerate up beside me at a pinch point and the suddenly brake and I did exactly the same thing as there was no way I was going into that space with him on my side, lorry held back and I went through and I felt like the 'thank you' I gave was more like "thank you for seeing you was about to seriously hurt or kill me and choosing not to!" 

Oh well on with the day now.


----------



## Stonechat (22 May 2015)

Decided after good 50 mi speed on Sunday, I would see what speeds I could do over shorter distances. CHose a loop in the thorpe area and really pushed the speed.
Did 21.91 miles at 18.1 mph , neddless to say Strava makes its usual deduction.
Not much climbing, 351 feet, just one hill on the loop.
Speed slightly slowed by some traffic coming back through Chertsey.

Best 10 miles was 33 min 55 sec, so in time trial terms rather slow!
https://www.strava.com/activities/309435851


----------



## Nomadski (22 May 2015)

Really stupid question, but it's been a while since I ordered any....when you buy new tyres do they come in packs of two or a single each time? No information on the product page, so I guess it's TOTALLY obvious to everyone else.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Really stupid question, but it's been a while since I ordered any....when you buy new tyres do they come in packs of two or a single each time? No information on the product page, so I guess it's TOTALLY obvious to everyone else.


Usually single unless specifically advertised as a pair which Ribble, Merlin, Wiggle and maybe others sometimes do.


----------



## Nomadski (22 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Usually single unless specifically advertised as a pair which Ribble, Merlin, Wiggle and maybe others sometimes do.



Nice cat


----------



## Nomadski (22 May 2015)

After having some serious issues with my Garmin 800 this week, and some help from some nice people on the Garmin forums, I went out to check it was running ok again.

Wasn't paying much attention to the average speed, just following the course, seems I may have to do that more often!

Although Strava took away half a bleedin second from Garmin + Endomondo + MapMyRide who all came in between 16.3 and 16.1 mph. Strava Speed Tax sucks.

https://app.strava.com/activities/309633120


----------



## Eribiste (23 May 2015)

Half a second? Strava stole half a flamin' minute off me on Thursday this week! According to Garmin and MapMyRide I posted a 45 minute time to work, but Strava Speed Tax nudged me over 46 minutes.


----------



## Stonechat (23 May 2015)

Nomadski said:


> After having some serious issues with my Garmin 800 this week, and some help from some nice people on the Garmin forums, I went out to check it was running ok again.
> 
> Wasn't paying much attention to the average speed, just following the course, seems I may have to do that more often!
> 
> ...


Yes I agree
I have had some problems with synching the Garmin,
Garmin Express wouldn't do it automatically
If I went in and told it to do updates, it woul then sync, but always said it had failed. The ride however was uploaded to Garmin Connect, and thence to Strava.
Garmin Support suggested deleting possibly corrupt items from aparticular folder, which I did with no success,
I eventually tracked problem to a course I had in Garmin Connect - presumably corrrupt - deleted and all is now back to normal.

I had changed heart rate zones and now able to update them (you can't do this on the Garmin 500 itself)

Yes I was riding home and Ave speed was 18.1 mph all the way, just dipped down to 18.0 at the end.
Yes Strava insists it was 17.9. Garmin Connect gives moving speed of 18.1 which is probably correct. 

Strava/Garmin combo also robs of climbing altitude.
Recent ride was Planned as 3000 feet climbing - on Strava

Ride came in at 2700 feet. I put it down in spreadsheet as 3000, but Veloviewer obviously takes the Strava figure.
I know Strava can correct climbing , but I found this was always downwards!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2015)

My understanding of the situation with strava adding time and hence docking average speed has to do with segments and auto-pause. Strava clearly state that all time inside a segment counts unless you have manually paused your recording, and clearly state that auto pause time counts. So if you apply this logically, of you have a segment where you have had to stop for 30 seconds for say a set of traffic lights, the time won't count on garmin but will count on strava. Hence as 30 seconds to your overall time, and this a lower average.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Stonechat (23 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My understanding of the situation with strava adding time and hence docking average speed has to do with segments and auto-pause. Strava clearly state that all time inside a segment counts unless you have manually paused your recording, and clearly state that auto pause time counts. So if you apply this logically, of you have a segment where you have had to stop for 30 seconds for say a set of traffic lights, the time won't count on garmin but will count on strava. Hence as 30 seconds to your overall time, and this a lower average.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Yes I know segment time does not allow for pauses.
My beef is overall average speed. Strava has given me average speeds a few points lower on occasion.
I accept that all systems will have there oddities and in the end you have to work with them


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Yes I know segment time does not allow for pauses.
> My beef is overall average speed. Strava has given me average speeds a few points lower on occasion.
> I accept that all systems will have there oddities and in the end you have to work with them


The overall average speed includes the auto pause times for segments, hence it will always be lower if you have had to stop in a segment. It makes sense for it to be included from a 'competition' point of view.

I've been known to stop and have lunch inside a segment.. That really kills your average speed


----------



## Stonechat (24 May 2015)

Nice ride following broadly familiar roads at the start.

At Ripley (I think) there was a procession of historic bikes, including 2 penny farthings, with riders in Edwardian type clothes. Probably about 20 to 30 all told.

Did the three hills, Newlands Corner, Combe Lane, and Crocknorth, all one after the other, the took a different route back. I had seen a small hill on the map and paid no attention. Now as I started up it, there was a 20% sign. Not as long as the others, just manageable

https://www.strava.com/activities/310709261

46.64 miles @ 15.7 mph, not bad considering they were tough hills.
2221 feet climbed, another Strava underestimate.

Nice ride

P.s.

Again did pr on Combe Lane. Not surprised as I pushed too hard and was gasping at the top. Think I need an easier week though


----------



## Effyb4 (24 May 2015)

I went on the 'easy' club run that my club have just started today. 49.5 miles with several new faces. Yes I was still the slowest, but I made it round. I think they will be doing weekly easy rides through the summer. Lets hope my legs have recovered by the next one.

https://www.strava.com/activities/310757422


----------



## Stonechat (24 May 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> I went on the 'easy' club run that my club have just started today. 49.5 miles with several new faces. Yes I was still the slowest, but I made it round. I think they will be doing weekly easy rides through the summer. Lets hope my legs have recovered by the next one.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/310757422


Really well done @Effyb4 
You must be pleased


----------



## Kev.1995 (24 May 2015)

Hey guys haven't posted here in a while, finished my exams so found time to do my first 40 miler! previous rides have maxed at 30-35 due to not bringing food. (yes, i have only just realised the important of food of rides and I have to say I am glad I did!)

https://www.strava.com/activities/310909421


----------



## Effyb4 (24 May 2015)

@Stonechat it definitely feels like an achievement. I have felt that I am too slow for club rides, for over a year now and I had been a little put off doing this route because of the climbing involved (most of my rides are very flat).

Well done @Kev.1995 I felt completely exhausted towards the end of my first 40 mile ride, but it wasn't long after that I did a 50 mile ride.


----------



## Stonechat (24 May 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> @Stonechat it definitely feels like an achievement. I have felt that I am too slow for club rides, for over a year now and I had been a little put off doing this route because of the climbing involved (most of my rides are very flat).
> 
> Well done @Kev.1995 I felt completely exhausted towards the end of my first 40 mile ride, but it wasn't long after that I did a 50 mile ride.


Well I have kept away from club rides too, think maybe I could now, have done some group rides, one of the groups has become a club, and there is a local club, I have always suspected they are too fast/serious/etc for me


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 May 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> @Stonechat it definitely feels like an achievement. I have felt that I am too slow for club rides, for over a year now and I had been a little put off doing this route because of the climbing involved (most of my rides are very flat


I too have kept away from club rides for the very same reason. In fact it wasn't until autumn last year that I felt I was getting fast enough and had the stamina for them as well. The irony of my position now is not lost on me!


----------



## GreigM (25 May 2015)

Got 25 miles in today, got myself a new bike a Triban 520, my Triban 5 was too big for me and no matter how much I tried to get it comfy it was not going to work so bit the bullet and got a new one with the right frame size, will sell the old bike and recoup some of the cost. New bike felt so much better so already well worth the outlay 

My Mrs thinks I am mad but my old bike had blue highlights so most of my clothes were blue to match so my new one is red highlights so naturally I need a new wardrobe right?


----------



## david k (25 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Feeling a bit fed up feeling so heavy legged and lethargic. After pushing myself to go out six days last week and do decent mileage, I am still putting weight on.  Going for some blood tests next Monday and I'm almost hoping it is something like an under active thyroid so I at least have something to blame.


Did you get your results?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2015)

david k said:


> Did you get your results?


All came back normal thanks. Still not feeling as good as I did at this time last year but keeping plugging away. Maybe just old age. Lol.


----------



## Stonechat (29 May 2015)

Not ridden since Sunday - must get a ride in
I sound like a junkie needing a fix


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Not ridden since Sunday - must get a ride in
> I sound like a junkie needing a fix


I know the feeling. Although I am still finding my cycling hard work, I miss it when I don't get out. Dad has an early Dr's appointment this morning so just about to get ready to go over and pick him up so didn't have time for my early tootle. Almost perfect morning too. Oh well. I am sure a day off will do me good. At least the pooch has had 4 miles.

Hope you get out.


----------



## Stonechat (29 May 2015)

Well I was trying to fit a ride in between weather and other commitments
It didn't look good this afternoon so did a turbo interval session instead

https://www.strava.com/activities/308723530

Considering joining club run from local club this Sunday - would be a first though the runs with the Giro cafe group were quite tough


----------



## Effyb4 (29 May 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well I was trying to fit a ride in between weather and other commitments
> It didn't look good this afternoon so did a turbo interval session instead
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/308723530
> ...


 
Go for it Stonechat. You would be fast enough for my clubs intermediate ride and you would definitely be able to do the distances they do. Have you contacted them to ask about average speeds and distance?


----------



## ChrisEyles (30 May 2015)

Managed to get out up on Dartmoor for the first time this year, and it was fantastic  Gorgeous sunny weather and beautiful scenery, saw loads of buzzards, finches, wagtails and other birds along the way and had a lovely cake break on a little stone bridge over the river Bovey to top it all off. I love my bike  

Only 46 miles, but 4060ft of climbing (88ft / mile), including a fair deal of 15%+ gradients. I will confess to the occasional "WooHoo!!!" on the way down some of these


----------



## Stonechat (30 May 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Managed to get out up on Dartmoor for the first time this year, and it was fantastic  Gorgeous sunny weather and beautiful scenery, saw loads of buzzards, finches, wagtails and other birds along the way and had a lovely cake break on a little stone bridge over the river Bovey to top it all off. I love my bike
> 
> Only 46 miles, but 4060ft of climbing (88ft / mile), including a fair deal of 15%+ gradients. I will confess to the occasional "WooHoo!!!" on the way down some of these


That's a great, tough ride


----------



## nobbyp (30 May 2015)

The good - 1st metric century at grand old age of 42.

Great weather - awesome ride - some good climbing

The bad - phone died after 58 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/314737967

That's the slightly challenging 2nd half of the RTB sportive in the bag ahead of the big day in July - felt really strong today so actually beginning to look forward to it now


----------



## Stonechat (31 May 2015)

Went on first club run (though have I suppose bee on similar group rides)
Horrible drizzly morning

Went with Hounslow and District Wheelers, who despite the name are based in Staines
Went to Seale and back.
I kept up easily.
Punctured ot the start of return journey - pinch puncture.

49.94 miles @a leisurely 15.6 mph
1545 feet - not a hilly route
https://www.strava.com/activities/315429579

Might say a bit more when I have dried off


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Went on first club run (though have I suppose bee on similar group rides)
> Horrible drizzly morning
> 
> Went with Hounslow and District Wheelers, who despite the name are based in Staines
> ...


Well done. Kind of wishing I had gone out for a wee spin myself. Next couple of days look horrendous. Wet and windy tomorrow and gale force winds on Tuesday. Wednesday still very gusty so may well be Thursday before it is more pleasant.


----------



## Stonechat (31 May 2015)

Well the drizzle was fairly persistent in an on off sort of way, but did not detract from my enjoyment. 700 club at Windsor is another option, but various reasons, including distance lead me to give h & d w a go. The pace early seemed rather slow though I suspect there was a slight headwind that I was being sheltered from. Made me wonder what my reservation had been


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2015)

Why is it when I decide to pick up the mileage the weather turns bad, 
On the plus side at least I haven't lost any speed over a bit of distance.


----------



## rogdodge52 (1 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Why is it when I decide to pick up the mileage the weather turns bad,
> On the plus side at least I haven't lost any speed over a bit of distance.


Thanks for the Kudos today..back on the bike cycling on local towpaths..getting used to it again after I fell off a roof last year..nothing broken but plenty of bruising lol...really enjoying the cycling once again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2015)

@rogdodge52 
I only did 160 miles last month which has left me a bit to do this month, if I am to hit 20,000 miles in 3 years. Capable of doing it however it is last Oct since I last did the mileage I need.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jun 2015)

Yes for the first time this year I have now fallen below last year's mileage running total
To be expected really. Going for a century I think at the end of the month though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2015)

@Stonechat I wouldn't mind but I rode 17 days as it turns out, its the first time ever my average daily mileage is below 10miles (edit for a month), however its not my lowest monthly total.
Got the W.N.B.R. on the 21st in York, however I won't be riding to the group in the morning as its on Sunday this year and a little earlier in the day, York is about 1 1/2 hours (25 miles or so)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2015)

Blow me it were a bit breezy today.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jun 2015)

Just got around to checking May's total
390 miles @ ave speed of 15.94 mph
14517 feet climbed

1st club run done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Just got around to checking May's total
> 390 miles @ ave speed of 15.94 mph
> 14517 feet climbed
> 
> 1st club run done.


Don't feel so bad about my 160 miles or so now, since most were to my mates house to decorate for him, most being in the region of 2.5 to 3.5 miles 7154ft @ 15.4 mph and as I did 7ft per mile more not so upset about the avg speed either  I normally ride 30-40 miles when I go see him 2-3 times a week. You and me Bob we are slacking these days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Kind of wishing I had gone out for a wee spin myself. Next couple of days look horrendous. Wet and windy tomorrow and gale force winds on Tuesday. Wednesday still very gusty so may well be Thursday before it is more pleasant.


Ah but it might give me chance to catch up a bit.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Don't feel so bad about my 160 miles or so now, since most were to my mates house to decorate for him, most being in the region of 2.5 to 3.5 miles 7154ft @ 15.4 mph and as I did 7ft per mile more not so upset about the avg speed either  I normally ride 30-40 miles when I go see him 2-3 times a week. You and me Bob we are slacking these days.


Need a longer ride as build up for century at end of month


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2015)

@Stonechat you will be fine Bob, its like I have found you don't lose it that quick, after the hours we put in, the edge sort of goes a bit
The ride back from my mates yesterday into the wind (14 miles of which maybe 8 of it into the wind, mainly the latter 8 most with a positive grade), was no worse in terms of avg speed than many a ride back with no wind, though I must admit there are not many days I either get there or home and I am breathing hard, thats how bad it was yesterday. This pretty much the home ward leg





Not my best time, but its an average climb rate of 73ft/mile, but as its up and down its not so bad apart from the odd little kick in there, and that penultimate peak is quite open to any westerlies thats just left of Darrington, and that final climb has a climb rate of 197.5ft/mile but only 0.4 miles, and its flat round here.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2015)

5pm came and there I was sitting on the sofa (the trendy checked one) having a cup of Chimp Juice and trying to make a Wagon Wheel last longer than the usual 2 seconds when I realised Lovely Wife was going to be late home tonight as she was having another (expensive) hair-do, so I thought I would give a nice evening ride a crack.

Glad I did as it was gorgeous.

23.22 miles 1857' ascent 13.8mph av' - quite pleased with the av' speed as the first 5 miles which was maybe three quarters heading upwards took 30 mins!

Went up a seriously steep chunk of single-track about 6-7' wide that was teeming with water and was very gritty - only about 300m long but hard work! The down was a nightmare - brakes were not slowing the bike down as much as I wanted and when I pulled harder the wheels just locked and slid. Very steep and twisty!

Counted 21 rabbits on my journey. 

Stay safe all.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jun 2015)

Did a hard run for the #MYHOUR challenge.
Not quite as fast as I did a couple of weeks ago, there was a little wind, which slowed me a little.

https://www.strava.com/activities/318006972

Lovely weather (sorry to rub it in for those with rain)

26.15 miles @ 17.9 mph 
Best 1hour split 18.03 miles

Overall 535ft climbed


----------



## puffinbilly (4 Jun 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Did a hard run for the #MYHOUR challenge.
> Not quite as fast as I did a couple of weeks ago, there was a little wind, which slowed me a little.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/318006972
> ...



That's impressive - in London too - are there quiet roads around there? 

Also - importantly how many rabbits did you see? (see @SpokeyDokey post above)


----------



## Big_Dave (4 Jun 2015)

Been a while since I last posted. Still getting out pretty much on target for my mileage this year. Had a bit of a spill couple of weekends ago cracked a few ribs n tiny fracture on hip and still rode home. Not as bad as it sounds still walking lol probably try a little ride out next week.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jun 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> That's impressive - in London too - are there quiet roads around there?
> 
> Also - importantly how many rabbits did you see? (see @SpokeyDokey post above)


Not quite in London , live in Staines, and the Chertsey lanes are quiet enough. When we were flooded out last year, we were at Ashford, just a short way from gtr London border.

Saw no rabbits, though I often see or hear interesting birds. Particularly in Windsor Great Park, there are Red Kites


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jun 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> Been a while since I last posted. Still getting out pretty much on target for my mileage this year. Had a bit of a spill couple of weekends ago cracked a few ribs n tiny fracture on hip and still rode home. Not as bad as it sounds still walking lol probably try a little ride out next week.


Ouch, you have my sympathies.
Had a small off and though nothing broken, took abt 3 weeks before shoulder was normal. Did not stop me riding through


----------



## nobbyp (4 Jun 2015)

Squeezed 40 mins in tonight - didn't bother even taking the phone so as no strava it mustn't actually have happened. 

Anyway pointed my steed in the direction of all the pesky hills within spitting distance of the house (surprisingly quite a lot of them round here)

tonight's challenge - climb them all in the style of Bertie Conrador - dancing on the pedals. Pleased to say mission accomplished - v pleased as normally I can only manage about 30 seconds before reverting to my froome stem gazing style.

Also news in from the weight dept - now firmly in the 11 stones something range - down from my circa 14 stones in August last year. 

Weather awesome

All good

Ps a good 8 rabbits spotted


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jun 2015)

nobbyp said:


> Squeezed 40 mins in tonight - didn't bother even taking the phone so as no strava it mustn't actually have happened.
> 
> Anyway pointed my steed in the direction of all the pesky hills within spitting distance of the house (surprisingly quite a lot of them round here)
> 
> ...



Well done on the weight loss dude, and on the 'Conrador' dancing! (googled that but nothing much came up). 

I had an eventful ride today.

With Velothon Wales coming up a week Sunday, and my climbing still horribly sub par, and not really having done enough mileage this year at all to be putting my flaky body through such challenges, I felt I really needed to head out and do some miles AND hills.

Despite the best advice of the bike fitter who said I should do plenty of small rides to acclimatise to the new setup I went and attempted a 70 miler taking in much of the RideLondon route...

Dressed in my new gear bought for the 3 big rides coming up, and my knee support on my left knee just as a precaution, off I went.

And everything was going fairly swimmingly in some rather nice sunshine until mile 18 when I came off.

So heading wide round a roundabout I went to the left as I usually do to clear traffic, but there was a ridge between the middle lane and the filter lane coming from Cobham, as I crossed it I realised there may well be fast moving traffic behind me so attempted to cross the ridge again, at a slower speed, back to let the traffic flow. Front wheel went straight over, rear wheel went "nah" and threw me off the bike. It was a pretty similar accident to my tramline incident some time ago.

In this picture I would have been coming round and heading straight to my position with the camera...






Quickly checking the bike (was ok) then my leg (not too ok) I remembered there was a Halfords close by. Went in and asked for some wipes, and they very generously gave me access to their bathroom, medical kits and wipes.

It was sore, but fortunately nothing at all broken. My right wrist hurt quite a bit, and I knocked the inside of my left leg, but the most visible effect was the knee area.






If this had been a recreational ride I probably would have turned coat and gone home, but this wasn't a fun ride dammit! Decided to carry on...

It was 5 miles later, while I was rather uniquely overtaking 2 road cyclists near Ripley when I realised I hadn't started the Garmin since Halfords.






Onwards and upwards. Specifically Newlands Corner hill, when my chain fell off the big cassette cog.






For those that know Newlands, during the steep section there is a left hander. Well it happened 50 yards after the bend, and with no pavement to sort it out, and cars screaming at 50 mph round the bend it was nappy time. Getting started again wasn't easy either!

Reaching the top, I needed some relaxation to ease the woes. So some photos and a cuppa!
















The Newlands descent is normally fun, but there were an inordinate number of German built 4x4s wanting to skim me as close as possible when I should have been safer by being in the middle of the road.

Onto Leith Hill and felt it was a struggle, stopped for a quick breather twice and didn't really feel like I was anywhere close to 2013.

At the top, another breather and photo.






Must say, every descent from this point on was pretty painful on the right wrist. Was generally ok, but the bumps at speed were not nice. Was certainly feeling this far more than my leg.

Through to Dorking was uneventful, although I did feel the first twinges of cramp in my left leg (always my left leg!)

Had another cuppa at Rykers at the bottom of Box Hill as I needed a water fill up, then onto Box Hill.

When my chain fell off again.






Stupidly I hadn't looked at the L screw after Newlands, and it was fine at Leith so.. Anyway, made an adjustment, and seemed to fix it. I think the crash maybe knocked the dérailleur out of position slightly, as this had already been fixed weeks ago. Strangley post crash, while I had these issues, the shifting generally seemed much better!

Knowing my time up there was already crud, I stopped where the squiggles on the road are, and took a photo, which I don't normally do.






The rest of the ride through Leatherhead, Oxshott, Esher, Kingston and back home was pretty uneventful. I seemed to be riding ok on the flat, Kingston hill felt a bit rough, but came home very happy I managed to complete the route, especially with the incidents. Rule 5 was definitely invoked.

The knee held up, though I'd be lying if I wasn't concerned by a few little twinges every now and then near the end. The new gear wasn't torn or marked by the fall and the footbeds in my shoes seemed a natural fit.

Then I loaded up my Garmin to the website and Strava.






First thing I noticed was a PB up Leith Hill! Despite two stops and feeling meh, it was the single best time I've ever done up it! I knocked 1 minute 12 seconds off my previous best, and I've been up it without stopping before!

Then scrolling through I saw the rest on a well ridden route. 15 PB's, 21 2nd best and 15 3rd best personal times.

I never imagined getting even close to one top 3 or 4 times at any point.

One of the biggest changes apart from the bike after the fit, and being back on clipless pedals, was my riding position, where I was told I was too upright, and I should relax the arms more, and push the shoulders back. I spent quite a bit of time focussing on doing this, as it wasn't natural to me yet. The combination seems to have helped massively though, and I do wonder what I could have got up Newlands and Box Hill had it not been for the facepalm moments.

Dead chuffed. Now just need to get something to help the achey wrist tomorrow. Open to suggestions.

69.3 miles recorded, 5 miles missing, 3,671ft climbed at 14.2mph.

https://app.strava.com/activities/318412511


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Well done on the weight loss dude, and on the 'Conrador' dancing! (googled that but nothing much came up).
> 
> I had an eventful ride today.
> 
> ...


The like is for the good ride, not the aches and pains which I'm sure are probably feeling worse this morning. Was that the knee that had been giving you bother that you landed on?


----------



## Nomadski (5 Jun 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> The like is for the good ride, not the aches and pains which I'm sure are probably feeling worse this morning. Was that the knee that had been giving you bother that you landed on?



No, it was the good knee!!


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jun 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Well done on the weight loss dude, and on the 'Conrador' dancing! (googled that but nothing much came up).
> 
> I had an eventful ride today.
> 
> ...



Well done, especially for having the bloodymindedness to keep carrying on


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jun 2015)

@Nomadski I think he meant Contador type dancing

Froome stays in the saddle wherever possible
people like Bertie Contador are often dancing on the pedals up the steeper hills


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jun 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Well done on the weight loss dude, and on the 'Conrador' dancing! (googled that but nothing much came up).
> 
> I had an eventful ride today.
> 
> ...



Pretty eventful ride there! Top effort .Hope your injuries heal quick.

V.good write-up as usual!


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 Jun 2015)

@Nomadski great effort! Makes my efforts at "determination" seem pretty paltry by comparison  Hope the knocks and scrapes heal up nice and quickly and congrats on all those PBs!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jun 2015)

26.8 miles 1684' ascent 14.3 mph.

Chose a flat-tish route for these parts as it is seriously humid and is threatening to pour down.

Square-ish route - bit breezy on the heading West and South bits.

One vile little hill-ette of about 150m length that had me standing and just about turning 36x30 and it hurt my left knee a tad - ok now though.

Most of the ascent was in the 4.5 miles before the last 1.5 miles which was a nice whizzy-wheeeeeeee of a descent to chez moi.

Very enjoyable!

4 Rabbits - 1 deceased 

2 Pheasants

3 Magpies (not sure what that means?)

I Blackbird - deceased 

4 Horses

Hope all is well fellow Newbies.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 3 Magpies (not sure what that means?)


3 for a girl. Lol. Glad you enjoyed your ride.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jun 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> 3 for a girl. Lol. Glad you enjoyed your ride.



Hmmm - I was snipped years back when Lovely Wife said "no more tablets for me".


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hmmm - I was snipped years back when Lovely Wife said "no more tablets for me".


Puppy???? Go on. You know you want to!


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jun 2015)

Good Club run again today to Great Missenden with the H & DW
Pace a little faster but kept up 

62.17 miles @ 16.0 mph
1847 feet climbed

Really enjoyed - esp the bacon sandwicch


----------



## ChrisEyles (7 Jun 2015)

@Stonechat - I always especially enjoy my snack breaks too  That's a decent pace over that distance too! 

I was out in the Cotswolds with a friend yesterday, we did 52 miles with around 3200ft climbing. Doesn't sound like much and we certainly weren't going fast (total time 4hrs 15, not sure of moving time) but what with the strong winds and one near-vertical climb on the back lanes I was pretty much done for when we got back in. So tired in fact I didn't even object to the F1 going on the telly when we got in, I was content to just veg out on the sofa with my cuppa and well-earned cake  

One new progress milestone achieved for me though - although I lost our traditional mid-ride sprint for the town sign (as always), I was first up the brutal climb, for the first time ever


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jun 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> @Stonechat - I always especially enjoy my snack breaks too  That's a decent pace over that distance too!
> 
> I was out in the Cotswolds with a friend yesterday, we did 52 miles with around 3200ft climbing. Doesn't sound like much and we certainly weren't going fast (total time 4hrs 15, not sure of moving time) but what with the strong winds and one near-vertical climb on the back lanes I was pretty much done for when we got back in. So tired in fact I didn't even object to the F1 going on the telly when we got in, I was content to just veg out on the sofa with my cuppa and well-earned cake
> 
> One new progress milestone achieved for me though - although I lost our traditional mid-ride sprint for the town sign (as always), I was first up the brutal climb, for the first time ever


Yes it helped that it was a group ride, someone at front to take the wind

BTW 2 red kites. No rabbits


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jun 2015)

Eddington number now up to 44


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Jun 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Eddington number now up to 44



How long have you been keeping track? Mine's 36 after 18 months of recording mileage - will be relatively easy to get up to the mid forties for me, but after that will slow down drastically! 

Red kites always lovely to see, I miss them from when we were living in Oxfordshire a few years ago.


----------



## nobbyp (8 Jun 2015)

20 done last night - phone dead so no strava

20.7 shoe-horned in tonight

https://www.strava.com/activities/321173050

Couple of PB's - nice little ride - but black hill lane not getting any flatter

Red Kites - lose count of them round here - they were reintroduced at Harewood House a couple of years ago and now they are regular sight - awesome things up close. 

Very near turned a bunny into 2 halves tonight thankfully somehow it jumped the right way at the last minute - not sure I've got a bunny removal brush in my cleaning kit.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jun 2015)

Currently on hol's in North Norfolk - rabbit carnage on the roads in these parts.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jun 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Currently on hol's in North Norfolk - rabbit carnage on the roads in these parts.


In the 80's did many a ride up and down the North Norfolk coast with all my birdwatching gear
Happy memories


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jun 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> How long have you been keeping track? Mine's 36 after 18 months of recording mileage - will be relatively easy to get up to the mid forties for me, but after that will slow down drastically!
> 
> Red kites always lovely to see, I miss them from when we were living in Oxfordshire a few years ago.


Well I have all my rides since about August 2013. I suppose that Autumn I reallly started riding more

I am not counting rides from previous cycling as i have no records. Realistically must have done 20 + rides of 60ish miles and plenty of 50 + miles
However not counting those

Well Red Kites certainly expanding outwards from their Chilterns reintroduction - can be seen in Windsor Great Park and here (Staines) and even sometimes from M25


----------



## Harv (9 Jun 2015)

My longest ride in ages

https://www.strava.com/activities/319414058/overview

My average speed is still not very fast. However I've just signed up for a local group ride of 35 odd miles. My plan is to hang on for dear life at the back. If I can't keep up hopefully they won't notice and I'll slip away quietly and hang my head in shame.


----------



## GreigM (9 Jun 2015)

Glorious day up here today set out to do a 12 mile loop of the local loch, ended up doing 30 as it was so nice just to peddle and enjoy myself  Hopefully it stays this way!


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jun 2015)

Ususal short Weds outing to CHertsey
Wind picking up a bit
19.9 miles @ 16.6 mph
489 feet climbed 
Managed a couple of PRs too
https://www.strava.com/activities/322379653


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Ususal short Weds outing to CHertsey
> Wind picking up a bit
> 19.9 miles @ 16.6 mph
> 489 feet climbed
> ...


It's picking up a bit here now too. Glad I went out early as usual. Very sunny though so it will be nice to have a breeze for my walk shortly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> It's picking up a bit here now too. Glad I went out early as usual. Very sunny though so it will be nice to have a breeze for my walk shortly.



Hasn't died down here for ages, last few days it's been a cold Northerly


----------



## Cadire (10 Jun 2015)

Did my usual lunchtime loop of 8.5 miles and, despite it being quite windy on stretches, enjoyed it very much. I always find my lunchtime loop a bit of a chore to start with as I have to go uphill no matter what direction I choose, which isn't much fun when one is barely warmed up!

I've been tweaking my sitting position over the last three weeks that I've had the bike and I think I'm getting close to where it needs to be. The saddle is quite a bit higher than when I started, and slightly back from its original position. The result is a much more comfortable (and controllable) ride.

I spent last night indexing my gears and adjusting my brakes. I was surprised by how much they were out, but soon had them in much better shape (it was actually very easy to do after watching a couple of youtube tutorials). Shifting is now the best it has been (or maybe I'm just getting used to it).

I'm finding that I'm settling into a bit of a rhythm when peddling now. Rather than try and grind in as high a gear as I can, I am now staying in a gear where I can get a good spin going ( I could never imagine that I'd be thinking about cadence even 4 weeks ago )

All in all I'm starting to realise the fruits of my efforts. I'm not about to go on an Audax, or a Sportive any time soon, but I am in noticeably better shape than I was 3 weeks ago and I'm also a safer and more confident cyclist.

Oh, and I saw one rabbit... but I don't think you want to know about that!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jun 2015)

Cadire said:


> Did my usual lunchtime loop of 8.5 miles and, despite it being quite windy on stretches, enjoyed it very much. I always find my lunchtime loop a bit of a chore to start with as I have to go uphill no matter what direction I choose, which isn't much fun when one is barely warmed up!
> 
> I've been tweaking my sitting position over the last three weeks that I've had the bike and I think I'm getting close to where it needs to be. The saddle is quite a bit higher than when I started, and slightly back from its original position. The result is a much more comfortable (and controllable) ride.
> 
> ...



Rabbit spots are ok. On holiday in Norfolk at the moment and the poor blighters have taken a pounding from the traffic.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jun 2015)

I have noticed as my strenth and form has improved so my riding style has increased
I am more aggressive on hills, improving more strava times on hills now.
My overall position is still not that great so it does not improve Veloviewer score though
The hill work and intervals has done me some good though

I am now looking forward to next century at the end of the month
Need to do a longer ride on Sunday, 80ish miles. Following week will be more into tapering


----------



## the_craig (10 Jun 2015)

Having been cycling for a month, I am starting to see some progress and improvement in my speed but also my confidence in handling my bike. I can take a drink without almost falling off and look behind me without veering right.

Although I can see a big difference in certain segments on Strava, in particular a climb near me.

https://www.strava.com/segments/2359108

My first week I completed it in 8:45 after riding around 6 and a half miles. (Strava)
Today I done the same climb in 7:43 after riding 18-odd miles in today's scorching weather. (Strava)

I feel quite good just now.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Jun 2015)

Got out for a 30 mile ride, through Windsor Gt Park round the regular roads round Winkfield (think they use them for TTs sometimes)
A couple of hills but kept to a reallly good speed
Weather not too warm but rather humid

30 miles at 17.2 mph


Saw one rabbit, a couple of ex-rabbits and an ex-rat
birds singing, yellowhammers, whitethroats

https://www.strava.com/activities/323802339/

Edit

Also Roe Deer ran across the road


----------



## Cadire (12 Jun 2015)

Weighed myself this morning and found that I was exactly the same weight as last week, despite having a calorie surplus for all 7 days!

Went out on the bike, back to the hill that nearly got me yesterday , to see if I couldn't get up it a little faster. I did, but it was an effort.

15.5 miles in total (11.8mph average), lots of uphill/downhill/bend action (particularly around Matching Tye). It's very warm out there and I ended up drinking all of my water.

I stopped at the bench-by-the-pond in Matching Green (a favourite stop going by the amount of cyclists I see sat there most days), had a drink and a nibble... and left my helmet there. I didn't realise until I'd gone about a mile and a half that I wasn't wearing it, went back... but it was gone! Oh well, back down the shop tomorrow 

Saw two pheasants (or grouse, I can never tell) and then a third running down the middle of the road away from me


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Jun 2015)

Cadire said:


> Saw two pheasants (or grouse, I can never tell) and then a third running down the middle of the road away from me



Your cut-out-and-keep guide to identifying pheasant and grouse...







You're welcome 

Been a great week for commuting this week. Those tan lines are looking ace. This evening I get out of work a whole 3 hours early (new work\life balance initiative) so will be taking the scenic route home 

Weekend looks wet and rubbish where I am, so enjoy your rides if you're able.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jun 2015)

All set to get ready for bed, then an early rise to head off to Wales to register for Velothon Wales. Sunday should be an interesting day...closed roads, 85 miles, perhaps a few irate NIMBYs throwing tacks / eggs / coloured paint, The Tumble, Caerphilly Mountain, and the wondrous Welsh weather system.

Nighty night


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2015)

Nomadski said:


> All set to get ready for bed, then an early rise to head off to Wales to register for Velothon Wales. Sunday should be an interesting day...closed roads, 85 miles, perhaps a few irate NIMBYs throwing tacks / eggs / coloured paint, The Tumble, Caerphilly Mountain, and the wondrous Welsh weather system.
> 
> Nighty night


Sounds interesting! Good luck to you and @Goonerobes and anyone else from CC who is doing it.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jun 2015)

Cadire said:


> Weighed myself this morning and found that I was exactly the same weight as last week, despite having a calorie surplus for all 7 days!
> 
> Went out on the bike, back to the hill that nearly got me yesterday , to see if I couldn't get up it a little faster. I did, but it was an effort.
> 
> ...


You won't have grouse in your location @Cadire 
Pheasants have a long tail, or could be partridges


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jun 2015)

Nomadski said:


> All set to get ready for bed, then an early rise to head off to Wales to register for Velothon Wales. Sunday should be an interesting day...closed roads, 85 miles, perhaps a few irate NIMBYs throwing tacks / eggs / coloured paint, The Tumble, Caerphilly Mountain, and the wondrous Welsh weather system.
> 
> Nighty night


Good luck. Hopefully doing a long run myself to warm up for century in two weeks


----------



## Cadire (13 Jun 2015)

Stonechat said:


> You won't have grouse in your location @Cadire
> Pheasants have a long tail, or could be partridges



Oh no, a third option!

The first two i saw were a pair, a very colourful male, mostly white with a little blob of red around his beak area,and a drab little brown thing that I'm assuming was the female.

The third one looked like a 'normal' pheasant (brownish with a colourful tail and green bit on neck) and was running along the road!

EDIT: Just looked at some pictures and the white one was apparently a 'white-eared' pheasant.

I need to buy an RSPB bird identifier book now


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jun 2015)

Cadire said:


> Oh no, a third option!
> 
> The first two i saw were a pair, a very colourful male, mostly white with a little blob of red around his beak area,and a drab little brown thing that I'm assuming was the female.
> 
> ...


White-eared pheasant is a bird of Chinese mountains and similar in that area ( I have seen them)
More likely to be albino pheasant


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jun 2015)

28.78 miles @ 14.57 mph av' with 1923' ascent.

No bunnies at all. 

Very humid day - came back a bit soggy.

Have a fun cycling weekend everyone.


----------



## nobbyp (13 Jun 2015)

No miles

No bunnies

Just rain

Meh!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2015)

Rain here this morning, but I am going to be a dedicated non-fair weather cyclist and go out at least for a bit. It's been a big week mileage wise for me so as well to complete it with another ride.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jun 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain here this morning, but I am going to be a dedicated non-fair weather cyclist and go out at least for a bit. It's been a big week mileage wise for me so as well to complete it with another ride.



Good luck with your ride today.

The weather forecasters got it totally wrong this weekend.

Yesterday was supposed to rain on & off all day. It threatened but didn't.

Today was supposed to be dry & ok and like you I got up to rain. Still a bit on & off but looks like it will dry out.

Got up at 6.30 planning to do 35-40 at 8.00 but didn't fancy the wetness!

Trying to keep my motivation to get out intact.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good luck with your ride today.
> 
> The weather forecasters got it totally wrong this weekend.
> 
> ...


I braved it, and got soaked and chilly hands and feet. Took the hybrid and tootled round a 48 mile route. This is been a high mileage week for me......biggest since July 2013 and also a fair bit of climbing. I am happy my endurance has returned but not so happy the back is still playing up which I suspect is the reason I can't seem to get much power/speed back into the legs.


----------



## the_craig (14 Jun 2015)

So I've done my longest run today of a little over 29 miles. 

Got up nice and early and I was out the door for about 7:30. Headed out to Bathgate to climb Cairnpapple Hill after @MrGrumpy mentioned it on the Hills, hills, hills thread. Now Ive been up and down it in the car numerous times and know that it's steep but on a bike, it is a sheer cliff. I basically had my head down and kept turning the pedals and it was tough going. I was burst. After that, I went into get me home mode as the wind picked up and it was raining. And the tin lid on it was the wee cafe I planned to stop at wasn't open! 

Sounds pretty miserable but it was fantastic. I love cycling! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/325016980


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jun 2015)

the_craig said:


> So I've done my longest run today of a little over 29 miles.
> 
> Got up nice and early and I was out the door for about 7:30. Headed out to Bathgate to climb Cairnpapple Hill after @MrGrumpy mentioned it on the Hills, hills, hills thread. Now Ive been up and down it in the car numerous times and know that it's steep but on a bike, it is a sheer cliff. I basically had my head down and kept turning the pedals and it was tough going. I was burst. After that, I went into get me home mode as the wind picked up and it was raining. And the tin lid on it was the wee cafe I planned to stop at wasn't open!
> 
> ...



Good effort!


----------



## the_craig (14 Jun 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good effort!



Cheers dude. 

It was an experience to say the least and I may have to reward myself with a beer or two later. Last day of holidays and that.

Oh, and I've ridden 130.5km and climbed 1,200m this week. 

Progress right enough.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jun 2015)

Went out, not sure I was going to did not sleep well, and there was a faint drizzle- very very little, on and off

More or less a new direction, towards Oxted. and two really tough hills, Chalkpit Lane, and White Lane. The ride the was very good country,.

Managed to blow the first, and longer, but not pacing correctly, had to stop for breath. White lane very steep, but not so long. Managed it OK.

Return route was tending to be a bit more suburban. However kept plodding back with increasingly weary legs.

Somewhere to the South of Croydon, Garmin lost signal, so I took a wrong turn. Added about 7 miles to route!

All in all 78.10 miles @ 14.9 mph, and as hilly route, climbed 4098 feet

https://www.strava.com/activities/325309934


----------



## Cadire (14 Jun 2015)

I can only look on in awe at some of the mileages being achieved by other members!

15.4 miles today, slightly drizzly at the end, just beat a shower of rain to home.

I managed to up my average speed to 12mph, which is a record (it was 8mph when I started just over 3 weeks ago).

EDIT: Not much wildlife about, but did see this shy creature hiding in the hedge...


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Jun 2015)

Well my first century ride done today not too bad to be honest! Missed the jump into the faster group but 17.5mph avg ain't bad.
https://www.strava.com/activities/325555121


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jun 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> Well my first century ride done today not too bad to be honest! Missed the jump into the faster group but 17.5mph avg ain't bad.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/325555121



Big ride- well done you! Fair bit of ascent too.


----------



## Eribiste (15 Jun 2015)

I also ticked off my first Imperial century ride on Sunday. Not triffic quick with an average of 14.8 mph, and the last 20 klicks dragged a bit, but at least I know I can do it now. I'm properly mentally geared up for the McMillan 100 in September as a consequence. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/325635038


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2015)

Eribiste said:


> I also ticked off my first Imperial century ride on Sunday. Not triffic quick with an average of 14.8 mph, and the last 20 klicks dragged a bit, but at least I know I can do it now. I'm properly mentally geared up for the McMillan 100 in September as a consequence.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/325635038


Brilliant. I would be chuffed to bits with that average over a 100 mile hilly route. It will hopefully feel even easier on an organised ride with the extra atmosphere to keep you going.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jun 2015)

Cadire said:


> I can only look on in awe at some of the mileages being achieved by other members!
> 
> 15.4 miles today, slightly drizzly at the end, just beat a shower of rain to home.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the rest of us, keep riding and gradually speed and endurance will improve


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jun 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> Well my first century ride done today not too bad to be honest! Missed the jump into the faster group but 17.5mph avg ain't bad.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/325555121


Well done, a major milestone for you

Could not achieve those sort of speed over that distance


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well done, a major milestone for you
> 
> Could not achieve those sort of speed over that distance


Me neither. Sadly, speed seems to have departed from my legs but endurance is still there so happy enough.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jun 2015)

Eribiste said:


> I also ticked off my first Imperial century ride on Sunday. Not triffic quick with an average of 14.8 mph, and the last 20 klicks dragged a bit, but at least I know I can do it now. I'm properly mentally geared up for the McMillan 100 in September as a consequence.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/325635038


Well done- seems many riders have done good rides worthy of congratulation


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2015)

That's me completed the climbing challenge. Wasn't sure how close I was to finishing it but scraped home by 2 metres! 

Just had the most relaxed recovery spin on the hybrid this morning. I don't think my breathing barely altered for the whole ride I was taking it so easy. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Leescfc79 (15 Jun 2015)

Very jealous of everyone getting the miles in, a mixture of being away a lot with work, holidays and DIY have limited my mileage to 225 miles over the last 4 months which is shocking, the other half is heavily pregnant with our first child too so I doubt its going to improve much over the next couple of months either.

Need to find the time for the odd hour here and there to keep the legs ticking over, seeing all these great rides on this thread and strava is keeping my love of cycling alive though!


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Jun 2015)

if i didn't commute I would do nowt ! So don`t feel guilty!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jun 2015)

Repeated same ride I did on Saturday - average down by 0.25 mph despite my ascent being 28' lower! 

***

Really big day in the mountains tomorrow.

For those who know the Lake District:

Start/Finish car park opposite YHA on West side of Hardknott Pass.

Up Hardknott > Down Hardknott > Little Stand > Crinkle Crags > Bowfell > Esk Pike > Great End > Ill Crag > Broad Crag > Scafell Pike > Scafell > Slight Side.

Estimating 12-14 hours depending on wind (not supposed to be much), heat (not supposed to be too bad) and how many things we have to set right with the world! Yakking slows us down!

Looking forward to it plus Piggy Chinese when I get home.


----------



## the_craig (15 Jun 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> Very jealous of everyone getting the miles in, a mixture of being away a lot with work, holidays and DIY have limited my mileage to 225 miles over the last 4 months which is shocking, the other half is heavily pregnant with our first child too so I doubt its going to improve much over the *next couple of months* either.
> 
> Need to find the time for the odd hour here and there to keep the legs ticking over, seeing all these great rides on this thread and strava is keeping my love of cycling alive though!



Ha! Next couple of years more like!


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jun 2015)

Had bike in at LBS today to sort shifting. Evidently the spring in rear shifter was causing the slight problems
Bike now good to go for the Chiltern Classic on 27th
Will go for a proving run on my usual Weds short ride


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jun 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Repeated same ride I did on Saturday - average down by 0.25 mph despite my ascent being 28' lower!
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


Don't know Hardknot but from what I have heard it is for the seriously hard.
Good luck


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jun 2015)

Usual Chertsey run today, found at least initially legs a bit heavy, and there was some wind

Still, managed 18.61 miles @ 16.9 mph
756 feet climbed
Three prs, one I have done 72 times before, but the wind though not that strong, was favourable

https://www.strava.com/activities/327206931


----------



## the_craig (17 Jun 2015)

Good stuff @Stonechat. I'm getting PRs because I'm doing seggies twice. 

Today, I've been out on my bike twice. This morning, I went for a quick ride with a wee slog of a climb. I've had a chesty cough since my '29 miler' on Sunday so I was blowing the cobwebs away. It was awfy wet and windy and I was conscious of the time as Mrs the_craig was on the Backshift and I was on daddy duty. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/327201903

However, the weather cleared up this evening as the sun came out but with a stiff breeze. I had been away visiting with the in laws when the_craig jr decided she was staying with Granny. Result! Also, on the way home, a local bike club was doing their weekly ride and I was a bit envious. So I buggered off again. This time, a bit longer and a bit tougher. One thing to note was a top speed of 37.8mph or 59.8km/h. Amazing what fresh brake pads does for your confidence.

https://www.strava.com/activities/327553118

Now it's time to put the bike away and for three night shifts...


----------



## Cadire (18 Jun 2015)

Today was my first day out after a couple of days feeling a bit Meh, and I really enjoyed it.

I've taken to doing a 15.5 mile loop around the local area. It's mostly country lanes, but with some A-Road stretches. It's a very nice and relaxing loop around the Sawbridgeworth/Matching/Hatfield Heath/Spellbrook area.

www.strava.com/activities/327919229

I'm now able to get around with only one stop (at the top of a hill) whereas I was stopping 4 or more times on my first few runs. Very pleased with that  The loop itself is a mixture of bendy lanes, uphill/downhill sections and is mostly on good surfaces. My aim is to get all the way around without stopping, just so that I know I can go for 15 mile spells with a short break in between. I was tempted to go round twice today, as I felt really good, but work interfered with that 

One thing I noticed is that if I wear my fingerless padded gloves, I get pins and needles in my hands, but not if I don't wear them. Guess I'll be looking for some non-padded ones then, and maybe also some end-grip thingies.

I hope everyone else, who managed to get out, enjoyed their ride as much as I did.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jun 2015)

Did a little loop. Stanwell, Old Windsor, Windsor Great Park
I am supposed to be tapering off so theoretically not too hard.
Had the aim of keeping cadence high. I did better last year than this. However got stronger legs this year, so can get away with lower cadence.
Keeping to this may have resulted in pushing a little.

However good shortish ride
24.41 miles @ 17.2 mph
709 feet climbed
Average cadence 90 rpm

https://www.strava.com/activities/328537136

Somehow dspite not suppoesed to be trying too hard, got a bucketload of PR's!


----------



## tfg71 (19 Jun 2015)

First ride on my bike - 6 weeks post heart attack and many years out the saddle. kept it short but felt good.
https://www.strava.com/activities/328555127


----------



## Cadire (19 Jun 2015)

tfg71 said:


> First ride on my bike - 6 weeks post heart attack and many years out the saddle. kept it short but felt good.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/328555127



That's impressive, good on you!


----------



## Cadire (19 Jun 2015)

Did my usual 15 mile lunchtime loop, and my average speed is slightly higher again, which is nice.

Off to Glastonbury next week so I need to get as many rides in as I can between now and Wednesday 

Now that I'm getting used to the bike, I'm starting to think that my seating position is slightly too low and slightly too far forward... Ill have a look at that tomorrow.


----------



## tfg71 (19 Jun 2015)

im loving the feedback on this forum - feel part of something already thanks.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jun 2015)

Expletive deleted raining with an endless grey sky here today.

June?


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Jun 2015)

its dire unless living in the South East thus far this year! My heating came on yesterday FFS its June!! Without the wind it would be warmish I reckon but been windy up here for sometime now, best weather we had was back in April!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Expletive deleted raining with an endless grey sky here today.
> 
> June?


Supposed to be two of the wettest months of the year.
@tfg71 it is a great little forum, and well done.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jun 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> its dire unless living in the South East thus far this year! My heating came on yesterday FFS its June!! Without the wind it would be warmish I reckon but been windy up here for sometime now, best weather we had was back in April!



@MrGrumpy 

Been very poor so far this year - doesn't help as we live to the East of the mountains and the South Westerlies hit them and dump their load on us. 

Only 13.5C out there at the moment - and still drizzling away.


----------



## SeanM (20 Jun 2015)

Had a couple of firsts today. First time out on my new bike today, first time cycling in the UK, first time out on any bike since Feb, and first 'almost' clipless moment (though as i rescued myself at the last second i did manage to hammer my right knee straight into my handlebars, that'll be stiff tomorrow), didn't go too far, just under 20 miles, which was double my normal trundle in Oz, and it was pretty slow at just less than 4 min miles (Roger Bannister) but it was slightly wet, slightly windy, plenty of red lights, and i had no idea where i was going and ended up on a dirt track for a little bit. But i'm pretty happy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2015)

@SpokeyDokey
Previous June's weather





This is of cause only the data from when I have ridden
rain is in mm, wind speed mph, temp C

Edit I think I would rather have a slightly lower temp than last year and thjis years rain compared with 2013,


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey
> Previous June's weather
> View attachment 92657
> 
> ...



Yes, 2013 was wetter here for sure.

Last year was nice.

Not overly wet this year, in fact not bad.

Basically it's just dull, grey and cold.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2015)

I got up early as usual and headed out for a Solstice ride. Not many glimpses of the sun but I scraped a metric century. That's definitely my limit these days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I got up early as usual and headed out for a Solstice ride. Not many glimpses of the sun but I scraped a metric century. That's definitely my limit these days.


I will be doing 60 ish got the WNBR in York today, kicks off at 16:30 short ride about 6-8 miles then home, ride to and from York about 24-25 miles, only problem is its flatter then a pancake for most of it and pretty open and the forecast is for 14-15mph westerlies which is mainly the direction the roads go coming home well sw then the final 6-7 miles west, with rain when I set off to go there, so not an awe-inspiring day in prospect.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2015)

@SpokeyDokey July is usually much warmer by some 3-4 degrees, people forget that most of June is still in spring time, its only from today that summer starts, Aug from records is warmer than June even with much shorter days, and sept just a touch cooler, by then of which the daylight hours match the night time hours (though of course you know all this )


----------



## nobbyp (21 Jun 2015)

Had a 90 min window yesterday so nipped out for a cheeky 20 miler - as only a short ride I thought I'd make it hurt a bit - got back feeling pretty tired but somewhat perturbed that I'd only been out for an hour - smashing previous best ave of 17.8 mph by a fair margin - looked a bit like this felt like this


----------



## Harv (21 Jun 2015)

Harv said:


> I've just signed up for a local group ride of 35 odd miles. My plan is to hang on for dear life at the back. If I can't keep up hopefully they won't notice and I'll slip away quietly and hang my head in shame.



Just did the group ride. Really nice people who kept a slow pace for me. Really enjoyed it. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/329916382/

Will do another one soon.


----------



## sutts (21 Jun 2015)

I cycled all through the winter, longing for the warmer weather...and I can honestly say that apart from a few days, I have been bloody freezing on the bike all year! The weather in this country is abysmal and depressing...and as for that bloody cold wind, well, don't even get me started! 

It will warm up in July and August, it always does...along with the 6 inches of rain per month!  Roll on winter...lol.


----------



## Cadire (21 Jun 2015)

After this week's disappointing weight loss, I decided to go a little further today. Usually I do a 15 mile loop, but today I extended it by 11 miles (26.5 miles total).

www.strava.com/activities/330010924

I decided that I wasn't going to slog my guts out but instead enjoy a nice relaxing ride around Herts and Essex. Kept up a nice relaxing pace... and ended up improving my average speed over every section that I'd ridden before! Lesson learned there I think 

... and I hate to say it, but I found myself running out of gears using just the middle front ring


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jun 2015)

Ride out this morning, found there was quite a wind

Looped off through Stoke Poges and across, down to Cookham , and across the bridge, finally down skirting the Great Park to Virginia Waters

44.27 miles @ 16.6 mph - a good speed considering the wind
1558 feet climbed.
Another thing taking the speed down was traffic, not a good route going past Windsor Castle twice with all the tourists and traffic on the A30 nearing home

Still a good ride, not tooo hard as I am in tapering off mode

https://www.strava.com/activities/329902195


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jun 2015)

34.71 miles @ 13.88 mph av' on a flat-ish route of a tad over 1400'.

Windy and chilly to start but got warm-ish as the ride went on.

We were celebrating a bit last night so my legs felt leaden esp' on one sod of a climb. Never got off on a hill before but was sorely tempted on this nasty little devil. Stuck it out and 'won'.

Just been playing with my Edge 200 - never used the course function before as I know my way around where I live (not many roads and it's easy to find your way about due to the hills giving good location fixes). But next ride I'm having a stab at the virtual racer! How exciting! 

Might be tomorrow as I have a short stint at what passes for work these days in the morning so in theory I am unencumbered for the afternoon. Fortunately, fitting the new black sink is too long a job to fit into an afternoon!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jun 2015)

sutts said:


> I cycled all through the winter, longing for the warmer weather...and I can honestly say that apart from a few days, I have been bloody freezing on the bike all year! The weather in this country is abysmal and depressing...and as for that bloody cold wind, well, don't even get me started!
> 
> It will warm up in July and August, it always does...along with the 6 inches of rain per month!  Roll on winter...lol.



@sutts 

Crap isn't it.


----------



## sutts (21 Jun 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @sutts
> 
> Crap isn't it.


It is! I went out the other morning and for some reason I thought it was summer...well, it even looked like summer, 'cos the sun was shining for all of 5 minutes. I went around the block and headed back home for some warmer clothes, it was bloody freezing, like 8 degrees or something! 

I do like to moan about it though...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2015)

@sutts just had a pleasant ride around York at a steady pace, to steady to be honest but with over 100 cyclists can't be anything else, one lady was 93, one of the oldest naturist's in the country I believe, and yes she did but only at the end as even though it was warmer than last year, I think a bit much for her over the 7 miles or so, the 50Km home on the other hand were a totally different ball game Leg to York 23.92miles @ 17.73mph ride in York 7.1miles @ 6.72mph, home leg 31.64miles @ 14.44mph.

Edit so the two legs there and back were 55.56 miles @ 15.7mph with 1517ft @ 27ft mile (rwgps corrected) for the record the ride yesterday of 32miles and 1323ft elevation @ 41.31ft/mile was actually technical more difficult than todays jaunt out I also did it at 16.23mph, so it just shows how bad that wind was coming home.


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jun 2015)

Three big rides for me, Velothon Wales, a charity London Bridge to Blackpool challenge and RideLondon within about 7 weeks. The first two have now been completed and I'll try and write up the second tomorrow.

For Velothon Wales it was the climbing rather than the distance that provided the bigger challenge, with around 5,000 feet of climbing, mostly on two climbs, the 3 mile long, 500 metre high Tumble about 50 miles in, and the 1 mile Caerphilly Mountain which was short but incredibly steep - the third steepest hill in Wales apparently. Plus that was 80 odd mile in!

With rain forecast for much of the week (not that I checked every 12 minutes or so) I arrived on a drizzly saturday to get registered.







With the shock of a 13 storey hotel and spa only having about 30 car park spaces subsided, I drove up to check out the fabled Tumble in the car.






As is with photos, the wide angles tend to flatten gradient and perspective somewhat. I tried to get a better idea of the hill imposing itself on the buildings below.






The view from the top was lovely, albeit shrouded in clouds and mist.











What was clear was my legs were going to hurt up this hill. At times I could really feel the changes in gradients in small ramps in the car, especially in and just after the second hairpin.

Unlike what I had heard, it absolutely didn't get easier after the cattle grid. The wandering sheep also provided another potential hazard as they crossed the road to get to that greener grass on the other side.

Caerphilly started off ok, then got silly. Thoughts of walking with the bike entered my mind, but if I was going to stop, I wouldn't walk an inch, just get a breather and get back onto it.

As I returned to Cardiff I noticed a particularly large group of riders who clearly didn't understand the entry rules regarding equipment...






(This lot went much, much further back than the bus!)

So all dressed in my new shirt addition, and still wearing a wrist support from my fall a week before, I got everything ready.






8.15am In the pen waiting to head out. Dry and pretty damned decent all round weather!






The first 40 miles were quite flat, bar some hills near the Celtic Manor golf club. On one stretch there were a lot walking, as some tacks had been thrown by some miserly degenerate.

Having a quick 10 minute pit stop at the first of the three hubs.











Passed though a VERY strange section of road, that felt like a gravity hill. I know there is an official one further north, but I'm pretty sure despite looking like it was downhill, having to pedal a fair bit to move would insinuate the area has more than one!

We got to The Tumble, and on the very first hairpin had to stop to let an ambulance and white transit van through, and never really got back going.

Rather embarrassed to say I stopped 11 times on that 3 mile climb. I didn't push the bike at all, as planned, and a lot did, but I would have hoped I could have gotten further and longer before and in between the 10 second stops.

Didn't look at the gorgeous view this time, it was all gritting teeth and making lots of grunts and urggghs (however that sounds). No sheep were harmed, and I didn't fall off the edge, so all was good in the end.






Had a decent long stop at the top as we knew we weren't going to be getting a start to finish time worth boasting about.

I benefited from the preview drive earlier with the downhill sections, the twisty village section near the bottom was an accident waiting to happen (a rather bad looking accident happened some way down from the summit, but I understand a few bones broke and a day ruined, but nothing worse) but all around me safely navigated the 90 degree turns as a group.

Between here and Newbridge I expected to be quite tough, but with speed from the downhill sections the uphills didnt really register like I thought they would.

The Newbridge to Caerphilly section was the worst part of the day for me. Dull long slowly ascending dual carriageways, the second identical to the first, only made bearable by the people stood cheering on the bridges overhead.

Like RideLondon, the crowds gathered on the hills, roundabouts and sidewalks really made it a memorable day, and didn't give the idea every local hated the event, like the Abergavenny MP stated. The vast majority seemed to be having fun with lots of cowbells, drums, kids high fiving riders and a lot of smiles.

This was especially true of the Caerphilly climb. Lots of spectators lying through their teeth that the summit was close (every turn brought another STEEP section).

My legs were not in the mood for steep climbing this day - I stopped another 9 times (only 2 less than The Tumble) and Matt had decided he was going to have no more fun unless he got some coffee down his neck.

Like magic, Caerphilly had a cafe at the summit. And hot drinks were had.






I had a spare unopened packet of jelly babies which I gave to a family sitting next to us, and we set off for the final, short stint to Cardiff.

More crowds, a bit more energy in the legs got me up the last few small climbs, and the riding was done with not a raindrop landing on the head!

Lovely medal.











Must say it was much tougher than RideLondon, but just as enjoyable on the closed roads.

Later that night we had a grand meal, and on the walk back I saw not only a bar with a transvestite host of a karaoke who couldn't sing, but also signs for the other major event happening in south Wales that weekend...






85.8 miles, 5hrs 24mins moving time, 15.9mph average speed. A terrible chip time so we wont go there. *coughs*

https://app.strava.com/activities/325624257

Marchogaeth Hapus!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jun 2015)

@Nomadski I am miffed, I didn't get no medal , mind you it were only 7.5 miles.
Though I think this lady puts us all to shame at 93. It was none to warm at the start though it did warm up, and was warmer than last year.





The rest of the 100km about 55miles I did on my own as usual, and I do wish people would stop moaning about hills, as this was flatter than a pancake (scaled up or down which ever you prefer), no one to tuck in behind on the ride home, and open fields for the most part, though not the worst wind I have ridden in but energy sapping all the same.
This is what the demonstration is about




and the oil dependency on which we currently depend.
I have other pictures but not really suitable to an open forum.
This was the ride https://www.strava.com/activities/330313006
and this there and back https://www.strava.com/activities/330313908
This the outward leg https://www.strava.com/activities/330313908/segments/7824757042
This the segment home https://www.strava.com/activities/330313908/segments/7824789708 with as usual any climbing (what there is) at the end, I did stop for 20mins my actual avg sp was 14.4mph.
One other note one guy has managed to do 50 WNBR, I believe currently a world record.
And dont get me on the condition of some of the bikes.


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jun 2015)

Following on from Velothon Wales on the Sunday, went for a quick spin around Richmond Park on the Wednesday.

https://app.strava.com/activities/327395337

My second challenge was a charity ride from London's Tower Bridge to Blackpool Tower in 24 hours. In aid of The Lullaby Trust, a charity which, among other things, provides bereavement support for families who have lost an infant. This was of particular significance to Ian, one of the riders, who works with his wife with a lot of help from Stephen in supporting this cause due to tragic circumstances of their own.

With Stephen and Lisa doing most of the organising, Matt and I were brought in, along with a GB under 21 Pro Triathlete Daniel Busbridge to help share the mileage.

My own contribution was to take the auto route, and make a full, safe route that would get us there without doing a Nigel and going the wrong way down a major carriageway! My route came to 301 miles in total.

Stephen took the route and planned a set of rendezvous points (RP) every 15 miles or so along the route for a support vehicle to meet us to allow changeovers and refreshments. We would also have a mechanical support van following right behind the last cyclist to provide cover, mechanical help, and extra light for the night time rural sections.

Both support vehicles would meet us near Rickmansworth, once we had cleared the M25.

*Friday*

4.15am - 5.45am: Woke up, got the porridge down the neck and headed off out down to where the Winnebago was meeting us.

https://app.strava.com/activities/329816195

It was quite big...











Inside there were double beds front and back, table, fridge, tv, wifi, shower, wc and sink which all had separate doors to create a little changing room, oven, hiding compartments in the floor like the Millennium Falcon and a garage for the bikes (!)

I renamed it the Millennium Bago.





















6am: 3 bikes loaded, headed off to central London to have breakfast provided for by The Tower Hotel.






7am - 9.45am: The other riders arrived, along with the other support vehicle, girls for the charity promotional pics and the two drivers for the Millennium Bago.

The riders - Matt, Ian, Lisa, myself, Stephen and Dan.






The full crew with (L-R) Cathrine, Mark, Darren and Steph.






And with the promotions team.






The route was set, and in the end I would have recorded 6 stints, but stints 3 & 4 was a double shift for me with a rider changeover, which I recorded separately.






9.57am: *Stint 1 (27.5 miles 1,562ft) *- https://app.strava.com/activities/329816192

All set to go, and off we went!

For exactly 0.77 miles. Then Ian's pedals nearly dropped off.






Fortunately it couldn't have happened at a better place, with a Cycle Surgery shop 200 yards away (the mech van and Winnebago had already departed for RP1).

With pedals fixed, and a cable tie for Ian's loose bottle cage I did start to worry a little about the remaining 300.33 miles.

Onwards past Buckingham Palace, saw the changing of the guard, and as we crossed into Hyde Park, Lisa decided to cycle straight into the barrier, rather than the opening between it.






It was as slow as you would expect, and a few little visits through parks to cut out some roads led to some little interesting pathways not easily picked up on google maps.

We got to Wembley where one of Lisa's friends joined us for a stint towards RP1, which we reached about 1.15pm and loaded all but Dan and Lisa's bikes onto the Millennium Bago.

Lisa had already done a 24 hour charity cycle challenge at a supermarket on a trainer, and was prepared to cycle as much as possible. Dan wanted to do a century, and maybe a little more.

So the four of us chilled out for the next few RP's, gathering supplies at a Tesco in Buckingham, Bucks, who VERY kindly donated £97 of food and water for the event. Photo's were taken for the charity publicity and we picked up another couple of friends to join us for the next few stints.






9.22pm - *Stint 2 (29.5 miles 2,054ft) *- https://app.strava.com/activities/329816978

With Lisa becoming exhausted at the 98 mile mark just south of Alcester, Warwickshire, with a little dehydration kicking in, Lisa was swapped with myself and Matt.

Lights were loaded as it was getting darker and off we went, headwind all the way, as it would be for the whole journey. We decided we would skip one RP, and do a double stint. I failed to start the Garmin for 2 miles, and the route quickly became very hilly, and dark.

Fortunately the van drivers kept close to the last rider, so headlights were helping light the way. The roads became very windy, some loose gravel road sections gave us squeaky bums, and one part of the route let us down with a cycle path that wasn't there. A farmer came out to see why we were there, but after banging on the van door, was amicable once we explained what we were doing.

A reroute got us back on track, and a couple of hours later found the RP and switched riders, with Dan still staying on. Having rode all the way, Dan thought that was the toughest stage yet - although his next one with Stephen and Lisa would be probably the toughest of the event.


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jun 2015)

*Saturday*

02.47am - *Stint 3 (17.1 miles 705ft)* - https://app.strava.com/activities/329816919

After 148 odd miles, Dan finally stopped for a rest, Matt was snoozing, and Cath & Steph were catching a little well deserved sleep, all was very quiet.

Myself and Ian headed out. It had rained pretty much none stop since the backend of my second stint, but plenty of warm clothing left, we headed out into the unknown, in Wroxeter, Shropshire.

Still a headwind, the first 6 miles or so were nice and flat. Ian, the only one without a road bike, tucked in behind me and I helped him draught through at a decent pace.

Went through Shrewsbury which seemed a lovely place to visit again, and then got a few hills, but nothing as bad as before.

Got through to the next RP point realising nothing is waterproof, but ready to go straight again.

04.16am - *Stint 4 (14.4 miles 709ft)* - https://app.strava.com/activities/329816890

Swapping Ian for Matt, we headed out, still raining, still a headwind from Baschurch, Shropshire, northwards towards the Welsh border.

Taking in turns to lead, we made decent progress, the rain lifting somewhat, and the sun reappearing. We passed through Whittington which had a lovely ruins of a castle, would have liked to have gone exploring here, but had to make do with a photo, with Mr Teapot himself.






Saw a huge number of rabbits all over the place, up to no good I don't doubt.

As the stint came closer to finishing, there were a few little hills that really took it out of my legs, but pushed through knowing warmth and a change of clothes, and perhaps even some sleep, was waiting.

3 hours sleep later I awoke, and got into my last relatively dry clothes ready for another stint.

09.38am - *Stint 5 (15.9 miles 856ft)* - https://app.strava.com/activities/329816884

The rain had subsided, but I kept the cycling hat on under my helmet just in case. While I was sleeping we had been joined by another friend, Philip who took part in Ironman competitions. Alongside us was Dan, Mr Pro.

Getting on the bike, just north of Widnes, Cheshire, and having just woken up, and cycling with a triathlete, and an Ironman, I was a little worried I was out of my depth!

I stayed behind them tucking in and letting them chat as they effortlessly pedalled and dragged me along. They were just cruising while I was hitting every uphill head on with a toothy grimace.

To their credit they slowed the pace to suit me with no issues, and Philips local knowledge came in as we avoided a gravel road along the route.

Headed past St Helens Rugby league ground, down a quite hazardous downhill section Philip warned us about, and safely back to the next RP.

13.07pm - *Stint 6 (15.2 miles 420ft)* - https://app.strava.com/activities/329816840

As Matt, Philip and Dan arrived at the final RP, we all got out ready for the final push. A lot of cyclists had joined us for the ride into Blackpool, including one guy with a ZZ Top style beard, that everyone seem to just call Beard. Seems logical.

On the previous stint, Philip had re routed around a closed off area due to a car crash, making his participation very lucky indeed once again.

Friends and family of Lisa (and perhaps Ian?) were there to see us off, and to meet us in Blackpool, and so after a time, we headed out from The Wheatsheaf, in Woodplumpton, Lancashire.

(Picture completely misses the masses who were there, d'oh)






A final picture en route of the riders and support drivers.






With the 6 main riders, and a good 7 or 8 new riders, the Millennium Bago, support van and a host of cars, we set off into the headwind, and the rain. But we didn't care.

Actually Matt did - he wanted a hot drink. And not to be cold. And wet.

The rest of us were ok though!

As we closed in, the Tower was shrouded in mist from halfway up, and I navigated round the back to loop around. Ian took the lead, the 5 of us behind, and the others behind us. A bus decided to try and run us off the road with all the space for himself anyway, I an promptly told him where he should stick his bus, and we came round the corner for the final straight, the group that had been at the Wheatsheaf, along with my wife were there clapping and cheering, and I think for a few in particular, it was a very emotional moment, especially as the sun finally came out again!

A lot of planning had took place, a lot of negotiating with companies for help, and for Ian I think a personal moment of achievement. Stephen, who organised most of it all, and Lisa who did an awful lot in support were there with Ian in terms of the emotional finish.

I'm also pretty sure the mech van drivers (especially Mark who had done 90% of the driving) who had been a cheery, and expertly driven support all the way, along with Cath and Steph who could drive the 'Bago backwards down the narrowest paths (and did!) were all feeling the relief and sense that we'd done it!






(Photobombed group shot)











After breakfast provided by Hotel Eleven, my wife and I went to our hotel and I slept for a few hours before eating a banquet (literally) at Mandarin's restaurant.

A quick pootle along the sea front






And then scared by the number of giant inflatable penises being carried by hens we made our way back to sleep.

On our way back I spotted an unusual hen party consisting of a dozen women dressed as Super Mario characters, eating pizza in a fast food place called...Mario's.

My only regret for the whole trip was not taking a picture of it.

*Sunday*

It was a long journey back in the Millennium Bago, but I was just glad I wasn't cycling!

For the record, nobody had a visit from the P Fairy, and nobody had a mechanical issue beyond the first mile!

My overall numbers - 121.6 miles cycled (including 2 miles missed on the Garmin), 6,306ft climbed, sore legs in 28.5 hours so missed the target time by quite a bit, but that included some long changeovers.

if anyone would like to check out the charity page, where you can read a little about Ian and his wife's reasons for putting this together please check out this link - https://www.justgiving.com/towertotowercycleforalexander/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jun 2015)

@Nomadski nice one. It touches home a little as I lost two unborns.
By the way I was ill, incredibly so in a very short time, and still made it home on the bike, even if heading towards your neck of the woods for a while.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jun 2015)

Piddly little write-up after what has gone before! 

23.08 miles / 1050' ascent / 14.55 mph av'.

Quite pleased with this ride - one of my best av' speed vs distance rides.

Also chuffed with my virtual racer which was lagging behind me all the way. I think I need to switch off auto-scroll as there was too much going on on the Edge 200.

Also I can see the sense of an out-front mount if I am to avoid doing the M1959 Sheep thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Also I can see the sense of an out-front mount if I am to avoid doing the M1959 Sheep thing.


I saw it ok. I just didn't anticipate it would prefer the other side of the road all of a sudden!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jun 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Piddly little write-up after what has gone before!
> 
> 23.08 miles / 1050' ascent / 14.55 mph av'.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't get anything more complex then, when mine is on mapping I have 2 data screens with upto 8 fields, one with the map/nav with upto 4 fields, a direction list field, and a compass screen, I don't use auto-scroll, I either have the map thing on or the first data screen, with speed, distance, cad, avg cad, HR, HRzone, elevation gained and time ridden, the 2nd data screen has like avg sp, and some other s*** thats not needed whilst riding, the map screen shows sp, time to next turn (or is it distance) time and distance to destination. There are loads of field you can choose from, but those do me, then I have the R20 showing sp in KM/h distance in Km and time of day usually, though I may have it showing cad if if the garmin is set to the map. It (the garmin) has had a few niggles since I got it, like it just switching of mid ride, sorted that by going back to a previous firmware, and strangley recording the ride, but the gps plot would just stop, I think this was due to the auto lapping, I had it set to chime at 5Km, I have turned that off, as it was difficult extracting the data from the various laps, so far it hasen't done it, though I haven't many long rides since I did that, so I can't be 100% sure, it also make sense on strava as if I put two rides together like yesterday afternoon, it shows as the two distint laps, there and back, I could have put the ride in at well, but I missed the first 400yrds or so, and it would have skewed the main ride data.






You can see what the difference that wind made


EDIT then of cause if I added the same route as a course at the same time, there is another page with course data, the VP time to waypoints and another page with yet more directions, and you though my database was bad.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jun 2015)

I really didn't like the jaunt out today. worst average for sometime below 14mph over 20miles.
Having said that I just looked at the figures, and it was almost as difficult as the whole of yesterday,
Yesterdays total difficulty 114.38 today 105.33, just goes to show you.


----------



## SeanM (23 Jun 2015)

Out for the 2nd time this week, which is the first time, according to Endomondo, since Jan. Went one whole mile further today, now upto 21m and slightly faster at just under 16mph, but it did feel faster, especially without the rain this time, but wasn't really that much difference and it took just slightly longer. I've been having a specific knee problem for six months or so, which just isn't getting better and should be 10 weeks into my usual football season by this point, but i've done sweet fa because of my knee - i can barely walk for two weeks if i play just one game. i don't feel even remotely fit, i guess it's going to be a long process this time. 

Still, it's only the 2nd time i've seen the sun in about 6 weeks, so that's a definite improvement 

I've also signed up for Liverpool 2 Chester (50m) which might have been a little excessive at this point.


----------



## nobbyp (23 Jun 2015)

Nice little jaunt this evening - an unexpected window opened and as the sun was visiting Yorkshire it seemed almost rude to not bob out

https://www.strava.com/activities/331386123

Actually bothered to take the phone so it was just shy of 39 at 16.6 mph with a piddly 1205 ft of climbing - smashed a PB on one of my "progress hills" - got to top feeling I could have done more (ie no feeling of imminent death) so there's more to come out of that one 

Bit of an odd route - went for a bit of an explore (badly as it turned out) as finally had to accept I just needed to turn around as the loop option never materialised and I was just getting further away from home.

Lovely night though and no wandering crash happy sheep encountered


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jun 2015)

@nobbyp I had crash happy drivers, one stopped on a T-Junction just as you would expect them either to turn or go straight on, just stopped for no reason, another cut right across the very next T-Junction as I approached and less than 3 miles later, some twit pulled out on me whilst I was doing neigh on 30mph, just glad I changed those clarks pads for some koolstops a few months ago, the number of times these pads have saved my bacon is totting up, or is I just read the road well not sure.


----------



## nobbyp (24 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @nobbyp I had crash happy drivers, one stopped on a T-Junction just as you would expect them either to turn or go straight on, just stopped for no reason, another cut right across the very next T-Junction as I approached and less than 3 miles later, some twit pulled out on me whilst I was doing neigh on 30mph, just glad I changed those clarks pads for some koolstops a few months ago, the number of times these pads have saved my bacon is totting up, or is I just read the road well not sure.


Glad you are back in one piece - think I might upgrade the pads on mine at some point - are the koolstops the best bet then?


----------



## nobbyp (24 Jun 2015)

SeanM said:


> Out for the 2nd time this week, which is the first time, according to Endomondo, since Jan. Went one whole mile further today, now upto 21m and slightly faster at just under 16mph, but it did feel faster, especially without the rain this time, but wasn't really that much difference and it took just slightly longer. I've been having a specific knee problem for six months or so, which just isn't getting better and should be 10 weeks into my usual football season by this point, but i've done sweet fa because of my knee - i can barely walk for two weeks if i play just one game. i don't feel even remotely fit, i guess it's going to be a long process this time.
> 
> Still, it's only the 2nd time i've seen the sun in about 6 weeks, so that's a definite improvement
> 
> I've also signed up for Liverpool 2 Chester (50m) which might have been a little excessive at this point.


Feel your frustration - I had to give up the footy 2 years ago. I had managed to recover from a couple of snapped medial ligaments but had to give up when the kicking ankle just gave in completely. Miss the sat afternoon ritual of footy but being out on the bike pretty much makes up for it. 

FWIW if you can do 21 miles at 16 mph you'll do 50 miles in your sleep


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jun 2015)

nobbyp said:


> Glad you are back in one piece - think I might upgrade the pads on mine at some point - are the koolstops the best bet then?


Best I have had and you can get them for about £8 a pair if you watch out. I had some clarks triple compounds for a while, never again, the koolstops are really quite on the rims a softer compound, though my last set lasted over 3,000miles but exact figure not sure, and yes come to my rescue on more than one occasion, but that was only the braking bit the other is being fully aware, you dont have much time when a car left hooks you, and I swear its the closet I have come to hitting a car without hitting one, it made last night look like nothing out of the ordinary, I am not given to completely losing it, but I was 95% the way there that day.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jun 2015)

Usual Weds run to Chertsey with some hill reps thrown in.

Weds I always have rucksack with a few extra kilos too.

After three hill reps varied it a bit, whenever came to uphill section I pushed it a bit

21.61 miles @ 16.5 mph
1037 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/331887815


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jun 2015)

Wet and grey - thoroughly crap out there.

Made some progress though - SRAM Quickview arrived from Wiggle and it is fitted.

Wonderful!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jun 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wet and grey - thoroughly crap out there.
> 
> Made some progress though - SRAM Quickview arrived from Wiggle and it is fitted.
> 
> Wonderful!


I have one, unit is a little lose after 14 months or so but still secure, mind it is a 705 so a bit bigger than a 200/500, the R20 sits on a normal one on the stem.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jun 2015)

Well after a poor Monday, and a curtailed Tuesday ride, I did 74miles today not fast but 3,000+ ft nothing really tough though, all on a bowl of porridge and a peanut butter butty.

https://www.strava.com/activities/332886685


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well after a poor Monday, and a curtailed Tuesday ride, I did 74miles today not fast but 3,000+ ft nothing really tough though, all on a bowl of porridge and a peanut butter butty.


Good one Nigel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2015)

A car was backing out into the road toward the end of the first ride, and caught me slightly, managed to stay up right by warding the bike off with my left hand, fortunately it was at a slow speed as it was on a climb.
https://www.strava.com/activities/332886685/segments/7887957602
you can see the little jump in elevation where I stopped.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> A car was backing out into the road toward the end of the first ride, and caught me slightly, managed to stay up right by warding the bike off with my left hand, fortunately it was at a slow speed as it was on a climb.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/332886685/segments/7887957602
> you can see the little jump in elevation where I stopped.


Hope you and bike are all ok


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jun 2015)

Easy Pre-sportive spin this morning
17.1 miles @ 16.8 mph (did I say easy - well it felt easy)
No climbing to speak of
https://www.strava.com/activities/333273614


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Hope you and bike are all ok


Fine just a glancing blow really, not really anything to right home about, I just thought it ironic when the ride on Sunday was about road safety.
Have fun tomorrow, I am just getting slower at the moment.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2015)

I think I have left it a little late for the June climbing challenge


----------



## Steady (27 Jun 2015)

Haven't been getting out much, hate to compare my mileage this year to the same time last year, it's no where near it, but there's far too many complexities before even getting on the bike, and I feel guilty going out on the bike at the so the last thing I need is to feel guilty for not going out.

https://www.strava.com/activities/333754968

Short spin. Finished with someone shouting at a van driver for me I think, there's a particular junction that always makes me anxious, a side-road junction before a set of traffic lights where people have a tendency to jump out/across etc. Saw a blue (scrap metal van) waiting at the junction, no sign of moving so I figured he's not going to jump out at the last minute only for me to get along side him to and hear his engine rise and he's edging out on my bike wheel. I'm pretty certain he had seen me and it was the typical 'creep out' and the next thing I hear is a lot of raised voices which at that point I assumed was directed at me, but my attention was on the traffic lights other cars etc, but thinking about it now it sounded more like "You nearly ran over that push bike". Which makes me wonder just how close the van got to my back wheel that a pedestrian felt the need to shout at him. Didn't get a chance to look back because as soon as I'd stopped the lights had changed and I was a bit flustered. 

Couldn't claim he didn't see me though, I caught my reflection earlier in a window and with new yellow bar tape, a Primal Bold Women's jersey (traffic light colours), and DeFeet high viz socks I look like a brightly coloured zebra. 

As always though, lovely to get out on the bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2015)

@Steady the more you ride the more you will come across these things, I think I mentioned the incident Thursday, the previous ride there were three of note, I have cropped this so its suitable for general viewing, the whole image is much better though as it includes the 93 year old woman on the ride, I think its self explanatory



Of course many people do the ride for many reason, environment this includes the other thing the ride is about oil dependency, but the environment on a wider scale, some do it purely because they are naturist's, some do it as a tick on their bucket list, the list I guess is endless.
Some one mentioned in the York paper that we would be taken more seriously if we did in in Dec, so a few us on the on the York WNBR FB page, mentioned doing one on or around about the winter solstice, as being one with nature its why it ridden near the solstice I guess, anyway the point I am trying to make here is they forget really how tough cycling is and how tough it can make you physically to endure conditions most people can't contemplate, its one thing moaning about the weather then getting in your car from your house then from your car to what ever it is your doing, but try enduring those same conditions a on bike for upto several hours, whatever your wearing.
As for mileage I am down by about 33% or so on last year, and slower, but I am not bothered I still enjoy riding, but I understand what you mean about feeling guilty.


----------



## Steady (27 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Steady the more you ride the more you will come across these things, I think I mentioned the incident Thursday, the previous ride there were three of note, I have cropped this so its suitable for general viewing, the whole image is much better though as it includes the 93 year old woman on the ride, I think its self explanatory
> View attachment 93648
> 
> Of course many people do the ride for many reason, environment this includes the other thing the ride is about oil dependency, but the environment on a wider scale, some do it purely because they are naturist's, some do it as a tick on their bucket list, the list I guess is endless.
> ...



It always takes a while for me to adjust to to getting comfortable around 'traffic' again, once I get into the routine of it it's fine but I just haven't been able to establish that routine. I've just never had someone shout up in _defense _of me though before so maybe it shows that people are becoming more aware of how we should treat people on bikes, even if I couldn't truly appreciate it at the time. 

Massive respect for doing it and even more so for now even contemplating cycling in December though especially near the solstice that might require some cold preparation training for! 

I try to put these things out of my mind as quick as possible otherwise I'm the type to dwell and have it knock my next 'outing', but thinking about it I've seen the scrap metal van around before, for whatever reason he's always attracted my attention and never in a good way, thinking back I can remember the van in an oncoming lane flashing his lights at me a couple of months back for no reason at all, maybe he sees all bikes as scrap metal revenue.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2015)

@Steady, love the last statement, we have a few chicanes around here that some seem to think is there right of way even when its on their side, I hold my ground till I have no choice, to make a point (but then I do have a bit of a death wish), however many motorist and vans (had few good ones of those in recent weeks) are well behaved and curtious, however there are many that pass to close (way to close in one or several this week), had a few really close trucks pass this week also over taking when really they shouldn't have, forcing them to have to pull back in earlier than they would normally. It's incidents like these that can easily be avoided, many motorist see us as anti-car, I am not (apart from the oil dependency bit and the co2 emission's ect) we just want motorists to be more aware and considerate.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2015)

Here is something a bit spooky




This years June's figures and last (and the previous two) almost the exact same distances elevation ect, though with 4 days left it will change.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2015)

Well that little jaunt gives me a fighting chance 948ft in 15.38 miles, just did some loops around a 1.2 mile loop with 75ft elevation in it, best I can find locally thats easy to do with a good elevation, with the down hill bit not so long.
This is the short climb


Peaks about 6.7 towards the the top but an overall climb rate of 195ft/mile, but just took it easy with an avg HR of 134bpm, average speed of 13.2mph


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jun 2015)

Well completed the Chilterns Classic 100 miles sportive
Garmin said 100 miles but when down loaded it seems just shy 

There were some tough hills, touhgre than expected - mainly loaded at the end

5584 feet of climbing
Speed 14.4 mph

A good day out

https://www.strava.com/activities/334078282


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2015)

@Stonechat nice one Bob, that is a p*****, what does it say on garmin connect, we all know that strava nicks stuff off us.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jun 2015)

I looked on Garmin itself - it said 100 miles, If it had said 99.9 I would have cycled up and downthe car park a couple of times (Event started at Wycombe Wanderers Football Ground)
However transferred to Garmin, it and Strava give it just under. I did manage to cut of a little bit at start, though IA couple of slight diversions should have more than made up for it
I am not worried, I cycled my second Imperial Century


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2015)

@Stonechat thats all that matters, you know you did, It was like yesterday, I got home knowing I should have done the distance I needed, but when I look at the total odometer in the settings it said 19,999.9, so you know what I am like I went did another 1/4, anyway when I did it all at home I was 1.94 over, I had worked out I needed 28miles on a 2nd run yesterday to do it, its probably something I didn't record on the Garmin, like a trip in to town or something. What was a bit annoying is I was/am only just under 2 miles for my greatest total for June, previous being 706.29mils in 23 days I am however 2 days ahead of that.


----------



## sutts (28 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat thats all that matters, you know you did, It was like yesterday, I got home knowing I should have done the distance I needed, but when I look at the total odometer in the settings it said 19,999.9, so you know what I am like I went did another 1/4, anyway when I did it all at home I was 1.94 over, I had worked out I needed 28miles on a 2nd run yesterday to do it, its probably something I didn't record on the Garmin, like a trip in to town or something. What was a bit annoying is I was/am only just under 2 miles for my greatest total for June, previous being 706.29mils in 23 days I am however 2 days ahead of that.



I'm on my third attempt at getting 9000 miles in a year. I failed in the first year because I got a cold in last two weeks, I failed last year, because I smashed up my finger after a bike fall and had to have it pinned...but this year is on plan. I'm on 5158 miles for the year to date after putting in a huge effort in June, I have already beaten my 1200 miles record in a 30 day month, currently on 1280 and will get about 1340 I suppose. That's a lot of hard work and have no intention of ever trying to beat it again!

6000 miles next year as a maximum...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2015)

sutts said:


> I'm on my third attempt at getting 9000 miles in a year. I failed in the first year because I got a cold in last two weeks, I failed last year, because I smashed up my finger after a bike fall and had to have it pinned...but this year is on plan. I'm on 5158 miles for the year to date after putting in a huge effort in June, I have already beaten my 1200 miles record in a 30 day month, currently on 1280 and will get about 1340 I suppose. That's a lot of hard work and have no intention of ever trying to beat it again!
> 
> 6000 miles next year as a maximum...


Thats what I set myself as a target, I did 1256 in Aug 2013, that was hard so I know what you mean, that year I was 340 miles off 9,000, I don't really intend riding that much, for one I can't afford, and really would like a new lens and a computer, a new bike would be nice but don't see it before 2017, by which time I will have taken the Viking the same distance (and more by then) around the world, not bad for a bike many don't rate, its had upgrades but nothing more than many do to more expensive bikes, and then they arn't expensive upgrades, the most expensive being the 105 shifters. I am behind to hit 6,000 by at least 500 miles. Current projection is 4,536 miles my rolling year is 5520 miles, but I did in the later of 2013 4588 and both 2013 & 2014 rode more in the last 6 months than the first, and I did over 3,000 miles in my first 6 months.

I also take back what I said about the climbing challenge, if I can't do 120 meters in 2 days shoot me. The other challenge is can I do the 1,250Km I have 65Km easy enough to do, but when you think I didn't do a signal 50km day between 28/3 and the 1/6 in which time I did 371 miles, this month alone I have doubled that, just goes to show you don't lose the ability that quickly, I am not as fast, but not sure if thats the wheels gearing or fitness.
I never have been as quick on the current setup, also the elevation I think is making a difference, there is only in the last year and a half two weekly occurrences, I have climbed at this rate (41ft/mile) and done more than 100 miles one at 161 miles the other 138, this week its 237

Edit 
Just seen that over quarter of those miles have been on he 105 kit


----------



## nobbyp (28 Jun 2015)

Off into the dales today for 70 cracking miles - wetherby to Grassington via Menwith Hill / Stump cross / Hebden. Back via Burnsall / Appletreewick / Bolton Abbey / Ilkley / Otley & Pool

Climbing - yes definitely a fair amount but as Garmin in stroppy teenager mode and didn't bother setting off strava on the iPhone ( no chance it would last 70 miles) I don't have a record of the actual - might plug it into Garmin as a route and see - but I'd hazard a guess at 5000-5500 ft. 

Mates computer had us at 15 mph so pretty pleased at that.

Bloody windy at times and flirted only briefly with some nasty rain but neither were going to take edge of a cracking ride.

3 weeks til 104 miler - pretty confident now as feel pretty fresh with 70 pretty tough miles in the bag.

Good day alround


----------



## Nomadski (28 Jun 2015)

With perfect preparation the night before (getting smashed at a BBQ until the early hours) and my cycling buddy @themosquitoking feigning head injuries the morning after, I headed off later than planned to do a Surrey Hills RideLondon circuit as I hadn't done the 3 hills for quite some time.

After Saturdays blistering sunshine, I got everything together, got the bike outside, and it started raining. Took the bike back up (two floors....grr), added the mudguards and picked up a water resistant gilet and toe covers and headed back down.

Avoiding falling off at the roundabout I fell off last time I was here, all was good. The rain was persistent, but quite light, and last weeks Tower to Tower ride had given me plenty of experience riding in the rain (like my Kool Stop Salmon's being completely ineffectual when wet).

I huffed and puffed through Newlands Corner where I had a wee tea break involving a cheese and ham Panini and a Magnum as the rain had finally gone for good.







Enjoyed the flowing downhill section to Abinger Hammer before stopping for a quick photo op at the Church on a hill at Holmbury St Marys






A LOT of huffing and puffing up Leith Hill where I had got a PB last time out, but had stopped twice for quick breathers. This time I grinded all the way up in one go, interested if it was faster to just grind it out, than stop for mini breaks.

At the top, my bike reeeally needed a breather...






Then downhill towards Dorking, where a motorbike nearly took me out passing on the right of me despite me having taken control of the lane to make a safe corner at speed.

Another quick photo op outside the very lovely Denbies Vineyard where some very lovely liquid of fun is produced.






I had never done a sub 10 minute climb of Box Hill, in about 17 attempts, closest I ever got was 10.05, so I made sure I had plenty of water and was going to give it a real go. It's on my list of things to do before I move back 'oop north.

Having no idea of my time, I had a final pit stop with a coconut macaroon which was meh, and a tea which was yay! and headed off home via Sutton.











I felt good having done a slow leisurely paced metric century, a ride which I took at my own pace, but had a go at the hills which will provide the biggest challenge during RideLondon.

At home I found I had 70 trophies of one form or another, a PB up Newlands Corner, 55 seconds off my previous PB on Leith Hill, and a time of 9 minutes 54 seconds on the segment I watch up Box Hill!! To my bigger delight, all the various Box Hill full segments were under 10 minutes so I can safely tick that box off the list!

Dead chuffed, it being a week since my last ride, the hangover, carrying mudguards the whole route, a fair bit of the journey being rained on, I really enjoyed it!

https://app.strava.com/activities/334935719


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jun 2015)

nobbyp said:


> Off into the dales today for 70 cracking miles - wetherby to Grassington via Menwith Hill / Stump cross / Hebden. Back via Burnsall / Appletreewick / Bolton Abbey / Ilkley / Otley & Pool
> 
> Climbing - yes definitely a fair amount but as Garmin in stroppy teenager mode and didn't bother setting off strava on the iPhone ( no chance it would last 70 miles) I don't have a record of the actual - might plug it into Garmin as a route and see - but I'd hazard a guess at 5000-5500 ft.
> 
> ...


Give me a route map and can create a history file for you based on your average speed if you want, time on strava will be a bit screwy though. Use rwgps to create the route.


----------



## steveo269 (29 Jun 2015)

After stating on another post,"First 30 miler",that I was going to target 40 by the end of June then instantly regretting it I've finally managed it today !
Road bike was in the menders so I had only planned to take the MTB along the canal for 20 miles or so,nothing too much in case it was to hot. I rode from Trowbridge to Devizes along the Kennet and Avon and still felt pretty good after 13 miles so decided to keep going for a bit,after Devizes the towpath turns into a rutted grass track embedded with large pieces of flint ! NCR 4 leaves it to follow the road and so did I,cycling through the Vale of Pewsey aiming for the White Horse at Alton Barnes. I was on 18 when I got to that so thought "b*llocks to it" only had to do another 2 through a couple of villages then head back,easy !!!!,well to be honest it wasn't that bad,not too hot,slight headwind coming back but once I got back on the canal it was downhill or flat,good ave speed for me considering it was a heavy MTB,dodging walkers along the canal,the low gearing helped me up the hills a bit I think,if I can do it on an MTB it should be easy on the road bike !. All done on 3 muesli bars and some raisins and 750 ml of squash,one thing,next time I'll take 2 bottles 

http://www.strava.com/activities/335434932/overview


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jun 2015)

Well considering my ride again, it seems I must not get too carried away with my improvements in fitness, it was b** ** hard
Speed and hill climbing have improved but endurance over the longer distances not so much.

I was going to use this as a benchmark for what to ride later on.

Surrey legs of Steel is the same climbing on on just over 50 miles! Mega tough hills included too.

At one stage in the ride I tucked into a group of riders who pulled me along nicely for about 20 miles of the flatter (but not flat) stretches
They dragged me along 20 miles at a tad under 66 minutes

I may not have fuelled enough around the 2/3 mark must eat more on long rides


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jun 2015)

Nothing like you long distances riders , I have however managed the Strava climb for Nepal, having done from my records just shy of 10,000 ft in the last 6 days riding out of 7 days, easier if I do this





However I am just 10Km shy of the Strava M.T.C. of 1,250Km. and just 30miles shy of 800 for the month. last time I di such mileage was May last year, that was 1013 miles in 29 days riding avg od 34.96/day this month so far over the 22 days riding its been 33.5, which when you consider I oly did the 160miles last month at an avg of 9.5 miles a day, is a bit of a jump.
As you maybe away the difficult score is up on my average hence the low average speed, my average difficult score using the same recording data is about 81 a day since Jan 2014, the the average per miles is only a little more than the average over the same period of 3.08/mile, this takes into account distance and elevation, short rides with lots of climb (of which not many round here) will score more than longer rides with less, some 25-30 mile rides can actually score more than a 50-60 mile ride, pretty obvious I guess.
A trip into town and back of two miles scores 59.8 or 28.08/mile. a trip to my friends like today 34.1 miles scored 88.95 or 2.61/mile, just shows you the flipping hill I have to climb to come home the short way. , its actually easier from my mates house than town and back, 59.6 or 14.55 a mile, its one mile further, town is a mile away, my mates short way is 3.
The score numbers are only a guide, they don't actually mean much in themselves apart from against each other, I sometimes wonder how accurate they are, I don't think short rides are a fair comparison, but looking at the data from the hill rep's I did Sat morning 15.38 miles with 948ft or 61.6ft/miles (not difficult I know), that includes the short ride there and back overall score 137.8 or 8.93/mile, the elevation into town and back is 175ft or 82.16/mile, I will now shut up as its quite boring.
EDIT
Well heres something I have only just seen, last Thursday when I totalled 74 miles, I actually climb over 3,000 ft for the first time ever , and that includes the Garmin 500 data, which compared with the 705, registered higher elevation (when corrected with rwgps, not sure if they have fixed the issue)


----------



## craig kennedy (29 Jun 2015)

can I ask, whats the ave speed on the 40 miler?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jun 2015)

@craig kennedy how do you mean, I might have missed a relevant post, if its a general question, there are so many variables, but my average over most things is about 15mph ( it has been lower of late though), more climbing usually means a lower avg, but it doesn't always follow.


----------



## steveo269 (30 Jun 2015)

craig kennedy said:


> can I ask, whats the ave speed on the 40 miler?



@craig kennedy if you mean mine it was 11.3 mph,not great,even by my standards ! But on a heavy MTB,dodging walkers,stopping to open and shut gates and over that distance I was quite happy with it !


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nothing like you long distances riders , I have however managed the Strava climb for Nepal, having done from my records just shy of 10,000 ft in the last 6 days riding out of 7 days, easier if I do this
> View attachment 94156
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't actively seek out hills, I would climb much less
Maybe a ride to the Surrey Hills, but depending where I go, takes 15-19 miles to get to a good hill.
Jan when I did the Strava Hill Challenge I go so many endless hill repeats of local smaller hills it got boring

Just need to keep riding and planty of hills


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2015)

Stonechat said:


> If I didn't actively seek out hills, I would climb much less
> Maybe a ride to the Surrey Hills, but depending where I go, takes 15-19 miles to get to a good hill.
> Jan when I did the Strava Hill Challenge I go so many endless hill repeats of local smaller hills it got boring
> 
> Just need to keep riding and planty of hills


I have to be in the mood for hills  ........and I wasn't today, or distance for that matter. Just a nice 27 miles on my little hybrid. Bit humid with a slight drizzle which was actually quite refreshing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jun 2015)

Stonechat said:


> If I didn't actively seek out hills, I would climb much less
> Maybe a ride to the Surrey Hills, but depending where I go, takes 15-19 miles to get to a good hill.



Its the same here Bob, there are a few that are short and sharp, like into town and back, my normal 50km ride has a bit of climbing at the beginning and the drag back to the house and a flat spinney bit in the middle, I was doing that most rides during the winter, as its pretty good with W.SW and S winds apart from the last bit, most of the climbing is into the lee of the wind, though there are some exposed areas. These days I just make variations of it, it has enough of each to have a work out, if I go east it truly is flatter than a pancake, then you are looking for motorway bridges ect to relive the boredom, I did some rides last year to cover some roads I haven't done a few 100Km rides and the roads were as straight as a die for miles and flat, with the odd sharp left or right turn usually 90 degrees.
@Mo1959 prefer them when I am fitter though, not that you are ever as fit as you would like to be I guess. , but even with the climbing last week my HR was on avg for the 5 days 224 miles @ 14.87mph with 8969ft of elevation (1,794/day or 39.9ft/mile) down 142bpm the previous week to 137bpm, this is easier






The last 5 rolling 7 day periods. you can see I hope) that even though I tried to up the elevation its still nothing great, and also the the difference is not enough to make much difference to my avg as I can be faster on slightly more elevation/mile than less


----------



## sutts (30 Jun 2015)

Well, that's half the year done! I come in at 5233 miles for the first half and a new record of 1355 miles in a month (June)! I'm just having an a perfect afternoon, a few lagers, iPod on random and it's actually sunny and warm....and I am ever so slightly drunk!  9000 is my target for the year, but it's obvious that I am eying the bigger prize! Maybe I shall I go for it...maybe I will settle for the easy 9000!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jun 2015)

sutts said:


> Well, that's half the year done! I come in at 5233 miles for the first half and a new record of 1355 miles in a month (June)! I'm just having an a perfect afternoon, a few lagers, iPod on random and it's actually sunny and warm....and I am ever so slightly drunk!  9000 is my target for the year, but it's obvious that I am eying the bigger prize! Maybe I shall I go for it...maybe I will settle for the easy 9000!



Go on, go for the 10,000


----------



## sutts (30 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Go on, go for the 10,000



Well, it's tempting, but it's bloody hard work. House is filthy, garden over-grown, dog barks at me every time I come home...


----------



## sutts (30 Jun 2015)

I'm the worst cyclist on here. I wear all the wrong gear, don't use cleats, don't drink enough, never eat anything whilst riding, bike is an absolute wreck (that chain guage goes in the next hole, never mind 100%!)...I get it all wrong!  I did laugh at someone at work the other day, they said they were doing 20 miles and had to get some of those sachets...I just said 'what for 20 f***ing miles!! Seriously, some people...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jun 2015)

@sutts Tell em what @Mo1959 has before doing her motime spin out and how far @Supersuperleeds is much the same as are many others on here, I know what you mean though, bowel of porridge and usually good up to 50miles if needed, though more usually 30-40, (as I said I ride 20 to my mates), though hydration is important in this weather, as for the bike well lets say I look after the running gear, it does after all cost me 3 weeks spare cash.
Next months climbing challenge is a joke, please tell me they got something wrong 1,860m in 10 days


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @sutts Tell em what @Mo1959 has before doing her motime spin out and how far @Supersuperleeds is much the same as are many others on here, I know what you mean though, bowel of porridge and usually good up to 50miles if needed, though more usually 30-40, (as I said I ride 20 to my mates), though hydration is important in this weather, as for the bike well lets say I look after the running gear, it does after all cost me 3 weeks spare cash.
> Next months climbing challenge is a joke, please tell me they got something wrong 1,860m in 10 days


Seriously I find up to 50 miles I don't need to eat much , provided I have eaten enough beforehand. Longer though, and I need to be eating regularly from earlier in the ride.


----------



## puffinbilly (30 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @sutts Tell em what @Mo1959 has before doing her motime spin out and how far @Supersuperleeds is much the same as are many others on here, I know what you mean though, *bowel of porridge* and usually good up to 50miles if needed, though more usually 30-40, (as I said I ride 20 to my mates), though hydration is important in this weather, as for the bike well lets say I look after the running gear, it does after all cost me 3 weeks spare cash.
> Next months climbing challenge is a joke, please tell me they got something wrong 1,860m in 10 days



Please Nigel have some decorum - we never mention the nether regions on here - or perhaps its just you're now writing in estuary English - it's a bowl. 

Good to see that you're back doing some big miles - now just have to hope that @Mo1959 regains her cycling bug - what.......up to 3600 miles and this was the lady who after her encounter with Sean the Sheep lead us all to believe that Mo time was no more. Mo you're now nearly 1000 miles ahead of me for the year.

As ever I'm really enjoying the cycling but struggling to find time to do it - I'll have to start doing some of the challenges - especially the climbing I'm now searching out the hills, not to hard in Northumberland.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jul 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> Please Nigel have some decorum - we never mention the nether regions on here - or perhaps its just you're now writing in estuary English - it's a bowl.
> 
> Good to see that you're back doing some big miles - now just have to hope that @Mo1959 regains her cycling bug - what.......up to 3600 miles and this was the lady who after her encounter with Sean the Sheep lead us all to believe that Mo time was no more. Mo you're now nearly 1000 miles ahead of me for the year.
> 
> As ever I'm really enjoying the cycling but struggling to find time to do it - I'll have to start doing some of the challenges - especially the climbing I'm now searching out the hills, not to hard in Northumberland.


even I miss the odd spelling, I don't think that I will be doing to often though, but most of my mileage does come in the later half of the year, and I didn't ride much last Aug about 400 or so and much the same in Sept, I couldn't ride then for two weeks, this year started well enough but April and May were poor though I rode most days.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Jul 2015)

Did an early shift (4am - 1pm) then got home and considered a ride with @themosquitoking, but fell asleep for 2 and a half hours or so. Woke up and found he had come back from his ride.

Being a HOT sunny beautiful day, but feeling a little lethargic and leggy from my last ride, I decided to do a slow pootle up to central London as it's as flat as it gets here. Spent plenty of time catching some photo ops, had a sit down to people watch on the west steps of St Pauls Cathedral, enjoyed relatively small amounts of traffic and all in all had a thoroughly enjoyable ride.

I did sped it up beyond Battersea, as the light was quickly diminishing, and I hadn't brought any lights with me.

When I got home, the moon was in the sky, and the temperature was still 23 degrees!










































































And for the final picture...anyone seen The IT Crowd? Specifically (IMO) it's best episode, "The Work Outing"? This pic may ring some bells....







I really took my time, stopping for photos at every decent opportunity, and just going steady on the bits inbetween. It says a lot about how my speed seems to have risen somewhat since my bike fit and restoration of the cleats and clipless pedals, as despite holding my heart rate in zones 2 and 3 for the whole ride (when its normally almost always in zone 4 or 5), I've got another huge batch of Strava achievements - 76 in fact, on a course I have done maybe 4 or 5 times for the latter half, and quite a few more times for most of the first half.

https://app.strava.com/activities/336466925


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jul 2015)

@Nomadski I find if I do bits I haven't in a while I get new times, take the ride to York, quite a few there as though I have done the half nearest home a few more times (though one segment of 5 miles or so I was a smidge under 20mph I think) most of the ones the York half of the ride most will have been some sort of timed gong as its only the third time, but what i was pleased with was a segment I have done a fair few times, I got a third best ( I think it was on that ride) over an open stretch with a strongish head/side wind (W/NW wind) this being toward the end of the ride, but most of them with in 15-20 miles I have done to death, but every now and again I get a gong.

p.s. I would get ride of the roll of film from the 70's though it hasn't aged well.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jul 2015)

In June I did 439 miles @14.9 mph with 17528 feet of climbing
Average speed down a bit owing to slower speed on a couple of longer hillier rides

Highlights were the 100 mile Chiltern Sportive and a long ride in the run up to it taking a couple of serious hills, also second club run with H & DW


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jul 2015)

Tried to beat the heat 
Early ride but still hot
15.69 miles @ 17.8 mph
Only 167 feet of climbing
Tried to dodge queues forming in the rush hour

Need to be earlier

https://www.strava.com/activities/336710420


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Tried to beat the heat
> Early ride but still hot
> 15.69 miles @ 17.8 mph
> Only 167 feet of climbing
> ...


Went out early myself. Was very pleasant to get a few miles in before it builds up again. Nowhere near as fast as your ride Bob but a wee bit further and slightly more climbing, plus on the hybrid so happy enough.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jul 2015)

My data for the month with weather, the weather is only from when I ride so is no indication of global warming however.........


compare


and 



or


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jul 2015)

26.61 miles @ 14.5mph av' and 3008' climbing.

Too hot/too sweaty/too stinky.

Feeling a bit 'done in' tbh - a couple of climbs that I normally do ok had me feeling a bit leaden!

Raining now so at least I didn't get wet! Although perhaps it wouldn't have made much difference - my clothes were pretty soggy when I finished.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jul 2015)

I am trying to recover some data (bike data is ok though), got the original images on dvd and other drives but not the work I have done, I have just got another 1TB drive to back it up just not got to it what with strava, tried alsorts so far, just haven't been able to extract the raw data from the drive yet, you scan showed every sector as bad, unless something wrong with the logic board. So stuck in the bedroom with two computers going, this one has been over heating so I have lock down two of the cores, the fan on the graphics card melted, so working off the onboard graphics.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jul 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am trying to recover some data (bike data is ok though), got the original images on dvd and other drives but not the work I have done, I have just got another 1TB drive to back it up just not got to it what with strava, tried alsorts so far, just haven't been able to extract the raw data from the drive yet, you scan showed every sector as bad, unless something wrong with the logic board. So stuck in the bedroom with two computers going, this one has been over heating so I have lock down two of the cores, the fan on the graphics card melted, so working off the onboard graphics.



Good luck Nigel!


----------



## nobbyp (1 Jul 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Give me a route map and can create a history file for you based on your average speed if you want, time on strava will be a bit screwy though. Use rwgps to create the route.


Thanks Nige - have done what route I reckon we did - flatter than I thought (the legometer needs recalibrating by the sound of things). I'll pop it thru


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jul 2015)

nobbyp said:


> Thanks Nige - have done what route I reckon we did - flatter than I thought (the legometer needs recalibrating by the sound of things). I'll pop it thru


a tcx course file is best, it might have to wait a while, don't want to do much while the other comp is scanning.
@SpokeyDokey thanks, looking to get another HD, the one I got is a portable 2.5" from a portable device that the usb interface f'd up on, its ok for storage but wouldn't want it has the primary drive as its a bit slow, I have 7 drives in at the moment, though a couple are only small.
If you send it as an attachment rename the tcx bit as doc or txt


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jul 2015)

Seems I can't recover the data , the scan only showed something like 110 files, out of something like 30,000

Edit
Well took the HD out connected it to this computer, and I am trying a digital media recover, instead of fixing the F.A.T. its been at it 20+ mins and found over 6,000 files, so there is hope yet, however it will take another 3 +hrs.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2015)

Good luck with that @Nigelnaturist, I know what it's like to lose digital content and the relief of getting it back!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jul 2015)

@Nomadski I have most of the images on flickr but I can only get them back as jpegs, and not as a the working copy, I have all the original raw files from the camera, backed up.
I am looking to put together an AMD 8 core system based on an Asrock Extreme mobo, however I will need a psu, and ram, and new graphics card as the mobo doesn't have one on-board, the AMD cpu can live on it till I can afford the 8 core, but before that I need a 2 or 3 new drives and set up some raid system on which ever I use as my main system, this system (my intel quad core) will support 6 s.a.t.a. drives but has space for at least 7/8 HD and an optical drive, so 4 1TB drives op sys and progs on one with possibly 2x1TB (possible 2TB if cost comes down) for data and then those mirrored, the other drives I have in it currently can go in the new build till I get the new cpu/mobo then I can just transfer the data drives to that, once I have installed the op sys/progs, but its a long term project really, not likely to happen fully till next year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jul 2015)

Well it did the scan showed 60,000+ raw media files but then wouldn't safe them, doing a slight different scan, this so far has shown






So I will let it finish this about 10 tonight and then see.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jul 2015)

Well this seems to be working


146,882 files altogether, just guess I will let it get on with it, it will probably take longer to copy to the other drive than it did to find them all (4 1/2 hrs)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2015)

Well its still copying them across, some 10hrs later.
Done pictures recovered along with a load of other stuff I wasn't to bothered about, but nice none the same. No wonder data recover is so expensive, I have ordered another 1TB drive, need to see about migrating the os to one of the 1TB drives or copy the data from the d: partition to another drive then resize it to 1TB


----------



## Stonechat (3 Jul 2015)

Went over to RIchmond Park to do some laps
Like a daft idiot, I went there through Hampton Court (while the flower show is on - traffic was bad
Did two clockwise laps and two anticlockwise.
Used to think that clockwise was much worse, but didn't seem so much difference now
Went home a quieter route through BUshy Park

Lap time for Richmond Park now about 25 mins (edit just over 24 minutes), less than the last time I _went 
_
Been meaning to go there for some time but wanted to avoid Sunday when it is so busy

With the outward and return journeys and the 4 laps of circa 6.7 miles
52.62 miles @ 16 mph - not bad speed I suppose though held up
1755 feet climbed


https://www.strava.com/activities/338146309


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2015)

Got out early before the heat builds up and the excuses begin. 

28.17 miles / 2982' ascent /14.1 mph - quite a good effort for me.

Highlight was a long (3 miles-ish) switchback country lane where I gaily swooped up and down with not much effort.

One disgusting smelling decomposed badger corpse spotted. 

Got a creaky something going on at the back of my bike - possibly wheels/spokes flexing as it happens when I pedal hard up a hill with a little bit of bum sway. I will fidddle and swear later in the day. 

Right then where's the juicer hiding? I need a slurp of banana/strawberry/ginger.....

Have a good ride all and stay safe.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got out early before the heat builds up and the excuses begin.
> 
> 28.17 miles / 2982' ascent /14.1 mph - quite a good effort for me.
> 
> ...


Great ride. About the same climbing as me this morning but over a shorter distance so your ride must have been tough.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Great ride. About the same climbing as me this morning but over a shorter distance so your ride must have been tough.



@Mo1959

Actually it was a piece of cake Mo' - I have legs like Oak trees!

That's me dreaming there - haha.

I'm slowly getting better at hills and really quite like them tbh. I wouldn't say I actively seek out extra hard ones but if I stumble upon a 'goody' I almost get giddy with excitement!

Mind you, this is me at the keyboard talking - whilst I am huffing & puffing up them I'd probably say something entirely different!

Much over 12-13% I find hard but then I used to find 5-6% hard- so I am improving.


----------



## Torvi (5 Jul 2015)

my strava newbie progress after riding same route on new bike:


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2015)

Not much riding, but I did get the data back, and reorganised the drives ect, got a new 1TB coming this week (might have mentioned that), might get another, but I need to get another graphics card, at least as a spare my other died, well the fan melted


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jul 2015)

The fan melting on my last computer destroyed the poewr supply and the computer was not worth repairing, put the HDDs in the new computer


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2015)

@Stonechat psu's are cheap enough for a basic one (more expensive for quality though), cpu's are a different ball game (though cheap enough, got a phenom x4 FX5000 for about £6 the other month), won't set any trial blazing these days, but it unlocked from an Athlon x2 5000+, with full l3 cache, so its not a bad chip for the price, plenty fast enough for p.s. and loads of others tasks, its only a little slower than my intel Q9400, and about the same as this Athlon x3 455 (unlock to a Phenom x4 B55, but without l3 cache), my next system which I am planning, will be an AMD FX8xxx probably an FX8350, as it has great potential for rendering, though as I pointed out in the previous post need that new graphics, so I am trying to get one up a little from the one I have, which isn't bad but not great, I will double both the cpu performance and the GPU performance, r.a.m. will be an upgrade, though not sure how much more of a benefit DDR3 is over DDR2 as I have some pretty quick r.a.m. The bottle neck will be the H.D. can't afford a SSD drive, but as its not games its not a real issue, still thinking about which mobo and chipset to get.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jul 2015)

Been down to Box Hill and done the hill three times
Strava makes it looks like one ascent was shorter, but I went up three times

Nice day good workout

54.33 miles @ 15.3 mph
2841 feet climbed
Some good rides out there will catch up later - and there's tdf to keep an eye on

https://www.strava.com/activities/339558200

Had rained in the Box Hill area when I arrived but saw no rain at all


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jul 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Mo1959
> 
> Actually it was a piece of cake Mo' - I have legs like Oak trees!
> 
> ...


YEs improvement seems to be gradual on hills. Jan strava climbig challenge, some sessions at lo cadence, i.e. in higher gear all helped


----------



## iamRayRay (6 Jul 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got out early before the heat builds up and the excuses begin.
> 
> 28.17 miles / 2982' ascent /14.1 mph - quite a good effort for me.
> 
> ...




Awesome effort! Trying to get my wife involved now (also warrants me buying a new bike hehehe!)

Doing London > Brighton this weekend with my mates! Excited!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> YEs improvement seems to be gradual on hills. Jan strava climbig challenge, some sessions at lo cadence, i.e. in higher gear all helped


I have found that, since changing to the 12-23 cassette, though I am not any quicker than I was, if anything a touch slower, but where I was climbing on a 38x24 before I am doing the same on a 38x19 or 21 (usually weather dependent)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> YEs improvement seems to be gradual on hills. Jan strava climbig challenge, some sessions at lo cadence, i.e. in higher gear all helped



It does take a while.

I 'get better' in fits and starts: one day I am just riding along and suddenly a hill that previously felt hard becomes of little consequence. But it definitely isn't a steady linear increase - I can struggle on a particular hill for quite a while before it gives way!

On my ride yesterday there was a chunk of climb at 14.5% (according to RWGPS) and I had been having trouble with it for a while. As I approached the top I had a distinct 'not sure what the fuss was about' moment - not saying it was easy because it wasn't. It just suddenly 'went'.

I have a few big hills in my sights, but they are for another day - at the moment they are outside what I think I can do but maybe next year...


----------



## puffinbilly (6 Jul 2015)

Oh no @SpokeyDokey looks like you're getting the bug for hills - I've been hit with this lately....searching for more and more hills to climb. I've put it down to not been able to get to the Lakes much at the minute. 
I had a 20% climb yesterday - I would have avoided this at all costs not so long ago not I'm actively searching for them. I think it was easier because of the lack of traffic about - it's in the middle of nowhere and pre 8 on a Sunday morning might it was very quiet.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jul 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> Oh no @SpokeyDokey looks like you're getting the bug for hills - I've been hit with this lately....searching for more and more hills to climb. I've put it down to not been able to get to the Lakes much at the minute.
> I had a 20% climb yesterday - I would have avoided this at all costs not so long ago not I'm actively searching for them. I think it was easier because of the lack of traffic about - it's in the middle of nowhere and pre 8 on a Sunday morning might it was very quiet.



20%  I'd probably be ok on that if it lasted for only about 50m. 

I've got my eye on a 25% (at least that's what the sign says) that lives between Grasmere and Langdale (Chapel Stile).

A couple of winters back I saw this grizzled old chap in one of those old yellow cycle capes on a fully laden tourer grinding his way up it in foul conditions - to say I was impressed would be an understatement.


----------



## Andie-Priscilla (7 Jul 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.........shame when people disappear and you are left wondering if they are still ok or just got fed up with cycling. It does happen.


Just picked you out for your quote, I often wonder what happened to Typhoon too  To save any confusion, I've been here before but disappeared a year or two ago. Not being one for hiding, I once was known as AndyPeace on this site. I've somewhat moved forward since in myself! I still ride a bike so here I am again! Hi! ♥ ♥ Xxx


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2015)

Andie-Priscilla said:


> Just picked you out for your quote, I often wonder what happened to Typhoon too  To save any confusion, I've been here before but disappeared a year or two ago. Not being one for hiding, I once was known as AndyPeace on this site. I've somewhat moved forward since in myself! I still ride a bike so here I am again! Hi! ♥ ♥ Xxx


Welcome back.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jul 2015)

Andie-Priscilla said:


> Just picked you out for your quote, I often wonder what happened to Typhoon too  To save any confusion, I've been here before but disappeared a year or two ago. Not being one for hiding, I once was known as AndyPeace on this site. I've somewhat moved forward since in myself! I still ride a bike so here I am again! Hi! ♥ ♥ Xxx


Hi again.

Still on with computers, after the hissy fit it had last week, I ordered a new drive and a new graphics card (well 2nd hand), botht of which are fine, but it then decided it didn't want to see my garmin nor do a graphics driver update, so spent the day re-installing windows, trying to get the programs I had on back one, (about 20% through, doesn't just apply to hills ) and then when I have every thing done, I then have to migrate it back to the other drive as its a quicker drive (not the one that was iffy), but before that I need to make sure everything is link as it was, somethings are not right yet, some of the 3d stuff doesn't open right as yet.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jul 2015)

Found this draft from YEsterday still not sent , so better late than never
2 Short outings - Should have really combined them into one ride
Shopping trip
8.99 miles @ 17.8 mph

Then a couple of Loop down the river and back through other way
10.72 miles @ 18.0 mph

Not much climbing, only motorway bridges!

Pleased with the speeds as tough blustery conditions - I was pushing a bit

https://www.strava.com/activities/341523095
https://www.strava.com/activities/341523101


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2015)

Am I the only oe on here?
Ride to Wooburn Green and home via Winkfield and the Park
41.62 miles @16.3 mph
Bad choice of roads in Maidenhead, some winds and roadworks, so pleased with that time
1073 feet climbed
Some nice quiet lanes in betweeen all that

https://www.strava.com/activities/342961953


----------



## Eribiste (10 Jul 2015)

Looks like just you and me then Stonechat. I've been off the bike for a couple of weeks, due to a holiday and a tyre with a failed carcass. All is well now, just getting some fitness back!


----------



## the_craig (10 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Am I the only one on here?



Nope. I've just not been on any decent rides due to life getting in the way. 

Yesterday, I blitzed my highest distance by a good 10 miles, took in three local authorities and generally had a good ride. 

61.3km (38.3 miles) ridden.
23km/h (14.4mph) average speed.
699m (2,272ft) of climbing.

'Twas a good day. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/342374851


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Am I the only oe on here?
> Ride to Wooburn Green and home via Winkfield and the Park
> 41.62 miles @16.3 mph
> Bad choice of roads in Maidenhead, some winds and roadworks, so pleased with that time
> ...





Eribiste said:


> Looks like just you and me then Stonechat. I've been off the bike for a couple of weeks, due to a holiday and a tyre with a failed carcass. All is well now, just getting some fitness back!




No - still here. Just been doing other stuff none of which involve cycling - unless you include trying to fix my noisey pinging rear wheel.

Anyway, just to keep you up to speed I am posting a nil return for today's non-ride.

0 miles / 0 mph av' / 0' ascent.

Not too taxing for me but could do better.

Can't comment on what dead wildlife I would've seen for obvious reasons.


----------



## SteveF (10 Jul 2015)

Lovely day, decided to challenge myself a little so ended up doing 75k on my hybrid, I'm very pleased, however my thighs are complaining somewhat!
Not sure if the linky will work but here goes: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/828924370
Pity the road to East Hanningfield was closed for resurfacing and the Garmin went a bit odd in Basildon (though Basildon is a bit odd I suppose)


----------



## Effyb4 (10 Jul 2015)

I'm still about and still cycling, but probably not as much as I should.


SteveF63 said:


> Lovely day, decided to challenge myself a little so ended up doing 75k on my hybrid, I'm very pleased, however my thighs are complaining somewhat!
> Not sure if the linky will work but here goes: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/828924370
> Pity the road to East Hanningfield was closed for resurfacing and the Garmin went a bit odd in Basildon (though Basildon is a bit odd I suppose)


 
That's very similar to a route I do fairly frequently. It looks like you are fairly local to me @SteveF63. If you see a middle aged woman pootling around the lanes give me a wave. Btw I agree Basildon is a bit odd and I try to avoid it if possible.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2015)

SteveF63 said:


> Lovely day, decided to challenge myself a little so ended up doing 75k on my hybrid, I'm very pleased, however my thighs are complaining somewhat!
> Not sure if the linky will work but here goes: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/828924370
> Pity the road to East Hanningfield was closed for resurfacing and the Garmin went a bit odd in Basildon (though Basildon is a bit odd I suppose)


Nice ride!


----------



## SteveF (10 Jul 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> If you see a middle aged woman pootling around the lanes give me a wave.



Will do  and likewise, a middle aged bloke puffing away on a Specialized Cross Trail (that said I have just sold my motorbike and some of the money is asking to be spent on a road/Audaxy esque bike)


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2015)

the_craig said:


> Nope. I've just not been on any decent rides due to life getting in the way.
> 
> Yesterday, I blitzed my highest distance by a good 10 miles, took in three local authorities and generally had a good ride.
> 
> ...


Well done, good amount of climbing


----------



## sutts (10 Jul 2015)

I'm never wearing cleats again, not ever! I had only just started trying them again, after failing to get on with them last year. I won't ramble on and on about what happened, but I fell off the bike because I had to brake suddenly when exiting a junction and turning right, lost my balance and ended up in the middle of the road on the floor! I know it's funny just watching a grown man tip over on a bike and I even laughed with the other driver who stopped, but this was quite concerning.

I probably was doing it all wrong, I probably should have had both feet free at the junction rather than one...but I make mistakes like this, I'm haphazard and I take risks. What 'could have been' was quite a scary thought though...and from now on, my feet are going to be free to stop me doing this again! Each to their own, I know most people love them, but I think they are potentially dangerous (for me!).


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2015)

sutts said:


> I'm never wearing cleats again, not ever! I had only just started trying them again, after failing to get on with them last year. I won't ramble on and on about what happened, but I fell off the bike because I had to brake suddenly when exiting a junction and turning right, lost my balance and ended up in the middle of the road on the floor! I know it's funny just watching a grown man tip over on a bike and I even laughed with the other driver who stopped, but this was quite concerning.
> 
> I probably was doing it all wrong, I probably should have had both feet free at the junction rather than one...but I make mistakes like this, I'm haphazard and I take risks. What 'could have been' was quite a scary thought though...and from now on, my feet are going to be free to stop me doing this again! Each to their own, I know most people love them, but I think they are potentially dangerous (for me!).


Really don't have any problems now (touch wood)
Even when have to suddenly stop.


----------



## the_craig (10 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well done, good amount of climbing



Cheers dude. Got a couple of hard routes in my mind that I want to tackle but I'm keeping schtum just now.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2015)

sutts said:


> I'm never wearing cleats again, not ever! I had only just started trying them again, after failing to get on with them last year. I won't ramble on and on about what happened, but I fell off the bike because I had to brake suddenly when exiting a junction and turning right, lost my balance and ended up in the middle of the road on the floor! I know it's funny just watching a grown man tip over on a bike and I even laughed with the other driver who stopped, but this was quite concerning.
> 
> I probably was doing it all wrong, I probably should have had both feet free at the junction rather than one...but I make mistakes like this, I'm haphazard and I take risks. What 'could have been' was quite a scary thought though...and from now on, my feet are going to be free to stop me doing this again! Each to their own, I know most people love them, but I think they are potentially dangerous (for me!).


I can manage wobbles even with flat pedals so have resisted even giving them a try. Perfectly happy with pinned pedals and rubber soled shoes.


----------



## Eribiste (11 Jul 2015)

I had a good, crisp ride in to work yesterday, 18mph over the 13 miles, most satisfactory. Coming back home though, I just bimbled along, not a care for what the Garmin was displaying so it was a slow ride back with not much effort applied. It was quite pleasant doing this, catching the sun's rays and looking at the scenery. My 'not trying at all' average was 13mph.


----------



## Effyb4 (11 Jul 2015)

sutts said:


> I'm never wearing cleats again, not ever! I had only just started trying them again, after failing to get on with them last year. I won't ramble on and on about what happened, but I fell off the bike because I had to brake suddenly when exiting a junction and turning right, lost my balance and ended up in the middle of the road on the floor! I know it's funny just watching a grown man tip over on a bike and I even laughed with the other driver who stopped, but this was quite concerning.
> 
> I probably was doing it all wrong, I probably should have had both feet free at the junction rather than one...but I make mistakes like this, I'm haphazard and I take risks. What 'could have been' was quite a scary thought though...and from now on, my feet are going to be free to stop me doing this again! Each to their own, I know most people love them, but I think they are potentially dangerous (for me!).


 
I've tried them and not got on with them. I'm terrified of falling over and hurting myself (I bruise extremely badly due to medication) and I've not noticed any positive benefits. Do what is right for you. Ignore what anyone else says.


----------



## Steady (11 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/343494136 
Fancied being adventurous, never been in 'proper' single track roads before but at this time in the morning it was almost empty, just two cars and a passing tractor.


I'm also a bit of a glutton for long distance walking, riding to places that I've previously 'walked' changes the perception of the whole area. In the distance is Wirksworth, Derbyshire one of my favourite places because I love walking the area for those that know it Black Rocks is just off picture to the right, the quarry in the middle is in Middleton-by-wirksworth/Middleton top and whilst heavily fenced off if one is persistent enough it's accessible and I've gotten some fantastic pictures from being in there in the past, it's been disused for the past twenty odd years and the way nature reclaims a place like that is breath-taking.

30 miles for the view is a good mornings job before breakfast.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jul 2015)

Steady said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/343494136
> Fancied being adventurous, never been in 'proper' single track roads before but at this time in the morning it was almost empty, just two cars and a passing tractor.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jul 2015)

30.1 miles / 14.4 mph av' / 1683' ascent

About as flat a route as I can find for this distance around here.

Very lovely it was too - bit of a (warm) wind blowing hard in places.

Profile thingy from RWGPS:


----------



## digit (11 Jul 2015)

cleats .... hhmmm. near enough recovered from my last off (knee still stiffens and lump still there) Anyway, decided to get some SPD's as my foot position
on the pedals keeps moving. First trip out went fine until I hear a tractor approaching from the village, I know I can get round the corner to the field gate and pull in ...
no, tractor the width of road beats me to it, pull in to hedge, lean, lean, oh shiiii, left foot finally clears with me near enough horizontal but clear of tractor.

Nettle stings, bramble scrapes .... wife wouldn't expect me back without something gone wrong

Cheers
digit


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jul 2015)

Since my bike fit got me back on the cleats I've never looked back, been doing times I never thought I could do on well worn routes. If people bought the quick release cleats by Shimano, instead of putting on the stock cleats that come with the shoes, they would never have a fall (unless they completely forgot to move their leg while falling!).

Some are very happy on flats so it's all good. 

I had the old mountain bike pinned pedals after my silly saddle adjustment left my knee very sore, and tbh I did more damage to my shins carrying the bike upstairs than I can ever imagine falling due to clipless moments!


I did a little pootle up to town and back via Richmond Park today. Despite being stuck almost constantly behind packed saturday traffic (and the congestion causing masses of taxis and buses!) there was one car that I didn't mind seeing...






https://app.strava.com/activities/343788905


----------



## sutts (11 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Since my bike fit got me back on the cleats I've never looked back, been doing times I never thought I could do on well worn routes. If people bought the quick release cleats by Shimano, instead of putting on the stock cleats that come with the shoes, they would never have a fall (unless they completely forgot to move their leg while falling!).



I don't know mate. I was at the crossroads today, where I had my little incident yesterday. I was behind another cyclist and he did exactly as I did, he de-clipped his left foot, stopped, made sure it was all clear and then turned right. If he had to emergency stop within a second as I did (as a car was also turning right, opposite and towards me) as he turned right (with the bike now leaning to the right) he would have no chance to de-clip. Each to their own, they are good for some people, but I now think they are potentially dangerous.

I suppose the answer is, to de-clip the foot in the direction that you wish to turn...that would be safer, but that's not what I did!


----------



## Stonechat (12 Jul 2015)

sutts said:


> I don't know mate. I was at the crossroads today, where I had my little incident yesterday. I was behind another cyclist and he did exactly as I did, he de-clipped his left foot, stopped, made sure it was all clear and then turned right. If he had to emergency stop within a second as I did (as a car was also turning right, opposite and towards me) as he turned right (with the bike now leaning to the right) he would have no chance to de-clip. Each to their own, they are good for some people, but I now think they are potentially dangerous.
> 
> I suppose the answer is, to de-clip the foot in the direction that you wish to turn...that would be safer, but that's not what I did!


I nearly always unclip the right foot no matter what.. Just if filtering through on the left it is easier if narrow to have left foot unclipped.

The only time I nearly had a clipless moment lately was when standing outside the house, slight lack og balance when astride the bike with one foot clipped in.
Grabbed the fence and was thus ok.
At least noone saw my weird goings on


----------



## Tankengine (12 Jul 2015)

decided to ride back to my folks after work. It's a distance I've done before plenty of times and I figured I'd take a scenic route round to put it around 50 miles with a few small ups and downs.

vastly underestimated doing that after a day of work in 25 degrees heat and AM commute. tempted a few times to jump on a train or call and ask for a lift but made it in the end...!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jul 2015)

Tankengine said:


> decided to ride back to my folks after work. It's a distance I've done before plenty of times and I figured I'd take a scenic route round to put it around 50 miles with a few small ups and downs.
> 
> vastly underestimated doing that after a day of work in 25 degrees heat and AM commute. tempted a few times to jump on a train or call and ask for a lift but made it in the end...!



A long way even without the working day - well done you.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jul 2015)

sutts said:


> I don't know mate. I was at the crossroads today, where I had my little incident yesterday. I was behind another cyclist and he did exactly as I did, he de-clipped his left foot, stopped, made sure it was all clear and then turned right. If he had to emergency stop within a second as I did (as a car was also turning right, opposite and towards me) as he turned right (with the bike now leaning to the right) he would have no chance to de-clip. Each to their own, they are good for some people, but I now think they are potentially dangerous.
> 
> I suppose the answer is, to de-clip the foot in the direction that you wish to turn...that would be safer, but that's not what I did!



Like I said, multi release cleats are the answer. It really doesnt matter if your prepared for a stop or not, a panic stricken pull of the leg will release the foot from the pedal and you will have foot on terra firma just as quick as with flat pedals.

I've had moments of sudden panic, but I've never ended up in a ditch, on the floor, or any other awkward / painful / embarrassing situations because I use these - http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...Y_eqTarAQBRHdZk_6qZ7IaAthr8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

I'm not trying to change your mind, or suggest you have to use clipless pedals, but every single time I've heard of an incident or seen with my own eyes (as happened with a friend on the London To Brighton ride twice) a fall with foot stuck in pedal, I just shake my head and mutter "SH56".

If you fall with these cleats, you would have fallen with flat pedals.

@Stonechat - I think when learning to unclip, its always best to brain train the left foot to unclip, for the reason you gave, when filtering with traffic, you want your left foot free where the pavement is, as opposed to the right foot where vehicle wheels are! Also your left pedal is clear of the footpath.

Unfortunately I naturally unclip right (like you) and find it far more difficult in balance to have left foot out. Just the way I have learned and brain trained myself, and its wrong.


----------



## sutts (12 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Like I said, multi release cleats are the answer. It really doesnt matter if your prepared for a stop or not, a panic stricken pull of the leg will release the foot from the pedal and you will have foot on terra firma just as quick as with flat pedals.
> 
> I've had moments of sudden panic, but I've never ended up in a ditch, on the floor, or any other awkward / painful / embarrassing situations because I use these - http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...Y_eqTarAQBRHdZk_6qZ7IaAthr8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> ...



Thanks. If I told you I was using those, would you believe me? I don't think any cleat can be safe in an 'emergency stop' situation when the person is taking a turn and the bike is beginning to lean in that direction. You might well be right, I might well have hit the deck without cleats on...but we are talking 1/10ths of a second here and I feel confident my foot would have been on the floor on that occasion.

I'm not knocking them, not at all, but I have thought about this over the last couple of days and I can't actually see any advantage in them 'for me' anyway. I am not that interested in speed (and I am equally not sure that they gave me much more) and whilst there might be a slight advantage in hill climbing, it's not really an issue for me, the highest hill in Norfolk is mounting the pavement! 

Appreciate the reply and equally, I am not trying to knock those who do wear them, or change their mind.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Jul 2015)

Club run to Arborfield today.
Outward leg was against the wind from which we were thankfully mostly shielded.
Stopped at garden centre in Arborfield for coffee etc.
Pace picked up a bit on return
Nice ride
50.86 miles @ 16.4 mph 
1417 feet climbed it didn't feel like that not too hilly

https://www.strava.com/activities/344410482


----------



## Effyb4 (12 Jul 2015)

I went on our 'easy' club ride today. It was unusual in that it was all women. We got slightly lost on the way to the café stop, so I took over navigation on the way home. Luckily we got home without incident. It was a slightly lower speed because one of us was on a hybrid, but it was a good ride with good company. My garmin decided to turn itself off a mile from home, so it was really about 47 miles at an average of 12.1 miles an hour.

https://www.strava.com/activities/344476835


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Jul 2015)

No great shakes on the mileage front but went to Hadleigh Park today which was the MTB course used for the Olympics which is now open to the public.

It was by far the most technically challanging thing I've ever done and I didn't go anywhere near the 'black' graded areas but really good fun.

Anyone in the South East who enjoys a bit of off road I'd highly recommend

Its only 15 minutes from me so will try to make good use of it.


----------



## Eribiste (13 Jul 2015)

I took myself off for a tootle over the Malvern Hills to try out part of the route that I'll be doing on the Aviva Tour Ride from Worcester in October. There's hilly bits there where you have to pedal a bit. Church Street in the middle of the town is a bit steep, but mercifully short. The climb up and over the Wyche Cutting is easy but goes on a bit, followed by a compulsory stop at the tea bar at British Camp  Then there's the descent down to Welland, an absolute hoot! The ride was topped off with finally beating my previous best on Baker's Hill, a cheeky little Strava segment on my regular commute, jolly satisfying.

www.strava.com/activities/344565568


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2015)

No progress so far today - still raining and it has been on the go since the early hours.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jul 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No progress so far today - still raining and it has been on the go since the early hours.


Feeling slightly off colour today. Stiff neck (could be cycling related), but generally below par. Will take it easy and hope OK for rise any Weds


----------



## Lemond (13 Jul 2015)

Started riding again properly in July 2014 with a very slow and painful 5 miler. Next Tuesday I'm on a self funded charity ride from London to Paris and have raised almost a grand for children with cancer. I'm quite chuffed with that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Feeling slightly off colour today. Stiff neck (could be cycling related), but generally below par. Will take it easy and hope OK for rise any Weds



GWS


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2015)

Lemond said:


> Started riding again properly in July 2014 with a very slow and painful 5 miler. Next Tuesday I'm on a self funded charity ride from London to Paris and have raised almost a grand for children with cancer. I'm quite chuffed with that.



Brilliant - good cause too.


----------



## iggibizzle (13 Jul 2015)

Just passed my 9,500 miles since I started cycling properly at the end of June 2014. Should hit 6,000 miles for this year by end of the week


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jul 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Just passed my 9,500 miles since I started cycling properly at the end of June 2014. Should hit 6,000 miles for this year by end of the week


That's a good rate mileage


----------



## iggibizzle (13 Jul 2015)

Should have started years ago rather than smashing my knees to bits playing football and running every day!


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jul 2015)

BTW Think I have a developing issue with a headset bearing, there is a slight resistance when moving handlebars through the straight ahead.
Not sure I want to do it myself so will be a visit to the LBS


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> BTW Think I have a developing issue with a headset bearing, there is a slight resistance when moving handlebars through the straight ahead.
> Not sure I want to do it myself so will be a visit to the LBS



Good luck! Just sorted a really irritating BB clicking without using LBs which is where I thought i would end up.

Can't focus on a ride properly when there is a bike issue.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jul 2015)

Did some intervals on my river loop course, had some fine rain for a bit, some kamikaze ducks and ducklings, missed fortunately, 
Did 26.91 miles @ 18.3 mph
295 feet climbed (6 times over the motorway bridge)
Pleased with that speed as there were easier and harder bits in there. I have the feeling I push too much during the easier parts!

https://www.strava.com/activities/346468331/


----------



## puffinbilly (15 Jul 2015)

I'm doing some interval training as well - as advised by a much fitter cyclist than me - however, he seemed a little disturbed by finding me sitting having a coffee and cake and then an hour later outside the pub with a pint during the weekend ride. Had to remind him that he had advised intensive interval training for me and I was doing just that - trying to fit as many intervals in as possible....hard work this interval training......

My speed seems to going down not up at present - always seem to have quicker times in March and April than the summer months. 

Impressive speeds Bob - however looking at Strava it's all the more impressive since it seems you were subsea level cycling, peddling a submarine - no wonder you were seeing kamikaze ducks you're supposed to be on the path/road beside them not in the pond with them!! Come in number 32 !!


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jul 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> I'm doing some interval training as well - as advised by a much fitter cyclist than me - however, he seemed a little disturbed by finding me sitting having a coffee and cake and then an hour later outside the pub with a pint during the weekend ride. Had to remind him that he had advised intensive interval training for me and I was doing just that - trying to fit as many intervals in as possible....hard work this interval training......
> 
> My speed seems to going down not up at present - always seem to have quicker times in March and April than the summer months.
> 
> Impressive speeds Bob - however looking at Strava it's all the more impressive since it seems you were subsea level cycling, peddling a submarine - no wonder you were seeing kamikaze ducks you're supposed to be on the path/road beside them not in the pond with them!! Come in number 32 !!


Noo just the normal pressure dropping, as a front of whatever went through

Was a flat course, even the motorway bridge was only about 4%


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jul 2015)

Had a pootle up the superhighway to the City, got stuck in some heavy (bus) traffic not helped by the time of evening when everyone uses the Superhighway to park their cars. Eased up once we got to the Elephant so had a quick photo check of the Shard.







After joining Cannon Street, and stuck at lights, I noticed a strange wedge shaped building next to the St Mary Aldermary church I hadn't really noticed before.






From here to Trafalgar is usually a battle of wills with an infinite number of buses and taxis, but this time it was manageable, and it was quite a fast, fun jaunt past St Pauls through Fleet Street, Royal Courts and The Strand.

I tried to keep up with some speedos on bikes past Big Ben and CS8, but despite a few traffic lights helping me out, they kept dropping me. I know my limits so watched as they headed out on their own adventure.

Hitting lights at Chelsea Bridge I popped another couple of photos of it and Albert Bridge in the distance..






"I Dreamt We Were Standing" Anyone?






Thru Battersea I scalped a couple of girls on Boris Bikes (they all count, no?) and in Wandsworth spotted a fair menagerie of drunken ladies ("Iuvenes Birdus Drunkus") and almost got hit by a guy running out between parked cars who gave a shriek akin to Ned Flanders.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3OpgwpgqXA


Along Upper Richmond Road the roadworks and a few lorries were building traffic quite a bit, but everyone on 4 wheels was extremely generous with me, no tooting or honking, and the lorry sat behind me even when he had opportunity to pass. I tried on my part to keep the speed going as much as possible.

Hitting Priory Lane and another stop for a pint photo. (Sorry, bad taste).






And then onto a VERY dark Richmond Park. Gates are closed at sundown to cars, but the pedestrian gates are open 24 hours a day.

It's quite a freaky experience actually. I like the quiet, the solitude, and lack of things around me, except they were there, with great giant antlers. I just couldn't see them until they were 5 yards to my left or right. When I did spot a couple of reflecting eyes staring at me, it just made me pedal faster!!

It may have been the first time in history I had done Sawyers Hill without a gale in my face, maybe the wind only works during the day? There were certainly above cloud thunderstorms happening, but no lightning to ground. It was quite spectacular at times.

Owning the road was also rather lovely, even took a couple of pictures going up Sawyers Hill.






Blur-O-Vision






And then headed back thru Raynes Park to Wimbledon, via a detour as they were resurfacing the B235 from the mid point from Raynes Park to Wimbledon, no doubt for RideLondon.

When I got to South Wimbledon, and with a total lack of traffic, I went hell for leather for that out of reach 1 mile segment "Sub 3 mins and you are faster than the Northern Line" (always being stuck with traffic / lights / more traffic).

When I got home I found I had 62 achievements, including a PR up Sawyers Hill (why did I take photos!!!), a bunch near Big Ben no doubt helped by those fast dudes, along Wandsworth (with some help from nice lorryman) and a 2min 56 time on THAT segment, beating the Northern Line by 4 seconds!

I also learned that deer with big antlers that come out of the dark can be quite eerie.

https://app.strava.com/activities/347646978


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jul 2015)

Done very little night riding. Got a good front light, though the rear Lezyne packed up after an unreasonably short time


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jul 2015)

Another day another ride with intervals
There were supposed to be less hard.
If you look at my ride and the HR, it doesn't look like any difference in effort at all!

Rode down to Chertsey and looped round various lanes, made up on the spot

Not too hard but a bit hillier than Weds ride
Only really put the hammer down on the segments returning home from Chertsey Bridge, and again got PRs on most of those

This was overall not a hard ride but the stats are
27.34 miles @ 17.5 mph
974 feet climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/347930780

I am really please with my continued improvement in form/speed etc over the last couple of months
Clubs rides have proved easier than I feared
The 100 mile Sportive was still tough mind you


----------



## iggibizzle (17 Jul 2015)

6000mile for the year hit tonight as predicted


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jul 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> 6000mile for the year hit tonight as predicted


Well done, such distances are likelybeyond what I can expect - most;y due to limitations on time


----------



## iggibizzle (18 Jul 2015)

In lucky that I can commute. 10miles there in morning, then I extend it to 20-30 miles on way home. Only do a long ride from home on a Sunday. Or maybe one night in the week. But haven't really done a major long ride for a while. Amazing how quick the miles add up. And I'm on the bike not much longer than id be stuck in traffic in the car. Although when it's blowing 40-50mph gusts in my face down blackpool seafront like this morning it's hard work


----------



## Torvi (18 Jul 2015)

todays club ride 
https://www.strava.com/activities/348542149/overview

somehow im getting slower on downhills but my average keep staying on 14.8-15mph i don't know just somehow all the downhills aren't as fast as they used to be...


----------



## SteveF (18 Jul 2015)

Decided to go for a ride to London today with a mate, didn't really have much of a plan..lol Still,103km on the hybrid (furthest I've done ) am very pleased.

Had an issue with the Garmin (erm definitely user error ) when we stopped at the Prospect of Whitby so had to rely on my Polar upload: http://www.mapmyrun.com/workout/1078439577


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jul 2015)

Having n club ride decided to put in a few hills
Did
1. Newlands Corner
2. Combe Lane(aka Combe Bottom)
3. Crocknorth
4. Box Hill
Managed to lose about 4 miles from not restarting Garmin.
So did as an estimate in total
50 miles @ 15.2 mph
2559 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/349351323

Goodish ride

The wind at first was mostly against - it seemed I never really got a tailwind to compensate
The three hills, which I am more than familiar with, were as ever a bit tough when one after the other. Hoever did them all without any pause between 

After the rideI can feel the effort, nhave done worse but it was an effort though


----------



## Torvi (19 Jul 2015)

did today this route:
https://www.strava.com/routes/2845091
silly me didnt turned on strava = no achievements ;( 

bloody hilly route, well at least for me and the pack i was riding with, pic from highest point


----------



## nobbyp (19 Jul 2015)

First 100 miler done and dusted today - RTB Sportive in Wetherby. Great organisation / food / quite a small event but really friendly feel

Garmin (or me - who can tell) failed to record the ride but 104 miles done at 14.5 mph

Happy bunny


----------



## iggibizzle (20 Jul 2015)

Did my 1st solo 100 yesterday. Had done a few 100's before but in a group. Well it ended up 106 but went through the 1st 100 in 6hr 13. Battering headwinds for last 60mile too. A year ago I could barely do ten miles. Coming on nicely! Legs are a bit stiff today but cycling to work as usual will loosen them up


----------



## Stonechat (20 Jul 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Did my 1st solo 100 yesterday. Had done a few 100's before but in a group. Well it ended up 106 but went through the 1st 100 in 6hr 13. Battering headwinds for last 60mile too. A year ago I could barely do ten miles. Coming on nicely! Legs are a bit stiff today but cycling to work as usual will loosen them up


Well done. Not done 100 as part of a grou, only solo - and with a lot of climbing.

And cycling to work afterwards. I always have a couple of days off afterwards. I don't do recovery rides. My recovery/loosener is walking doggie


----------



## iggibizzle (20 Jul 2015)

Wasn't much climbing involved. About 2000ft. And I only did that because the a6 was so tedious mile after mile so took a detour! 10mile ride to work into headwind was fine. Legs felt totally normal.


----------



## the_craig (21 Jul 2015)

Great stuff folks. I enjoy reading this thread. Last night I had a new first but not a positive one.

I was out last night on my bike when some fat peanut in a 4x4 shouted out his car window and threw what seemed to be a box of popcorn at me. He was coming towards me and decided it would be good to show someone on a bike who's boss. I'm sure he feels good that he got "wan ae thaim cyclists".

The wind and rain don't faze me but this big eejit did. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/350388555


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jul 2015)

Did another few loops of the river loop near me
I created the Strava segment to keep an eye on my progress, obviously others have used and I am now up to 6th overall out of 24, does not sound that impressive, but average speed over the 3.5 mph lap was over 20 mph.

Normall cycle earlier on Weds but Mrs S had arranged coffee with a neighbour.
Some black clouds were looming, so as soon as home did my qquick cycle

23.26 miles @ 18.4 mph
462 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/351522201


----------



## Tankengine (22 Jul 2015)

Been short on time recently so last couple of rides have been hr long blasts on the mtb at the olympic trails. Really enjoyed it. And there's been hardly anyone else over there both times so get the place to myself! I've gotta get out on it more often, think it will help with balance/coordination/general bike handling skills.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jul 2015)

Not been out for 9 days due to weather and a slip whilst hiking in the mountains last Thursday - hurt knee, chest and back. Back still niggly but I am committed to a 25-30 tomorrow.

Not too bothered about 9 days off as my mate and I knocked out 12 Hrs 20 Mins hiking over 14 miles and 8200' ascent/descent in the mountains last Thursday.

Blooming knackering tbh and the last couple of hours which included a very steep 2500' descent and a final rise of 1200' was purgatory with my knee hurting big time.

Cycling - a walk in the park!


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jul 2015)

Well raining a lot here so did my intervals on the turbo

https://www.strava.com/activities/353057586


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Well raining a lot here so did my intervals on the turbo
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/353057586


Instruments of torture. Even rain is so much better!


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jul 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Instruments of torture. Even rain is so much better!


Well just solid heavy rain so it was that or nothing


----------



## nobbyp (25 Jul 2015)

Majorca here I come - nice little Kuota booked for 2 weeks 

The (in)famous Sa Colabra awaits !!!!!


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jul 2015)

Well not sure - rain forecast tomorrow and bike into LBS monday so have to ride. 
Do I?
Well I don't know see how I feel in the morning


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jul 2015)

Well I manned up and went out - there were 5 of us a the club ride meeting place - 1 went elsewhere so we following Antonio on a route to Jealotts Hill - was slow very wet and cold
not quick
34.4 miles @ 14.3 mph
492 feet climbed
Coffee in Windsor di9d not warm me up

https://www.strava.com/activities/354337057


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

Got back yesterday from a 4 day break in south east Italy, and had pre hired a bike out from the local town, and they even plotted a route for my Garmin, roughly 30 miles as requested. With RideLondon

looming I didn't want to go a few days without spinning the legs, and the area looked Lincolnshire flat.

But a hot Lincolnshire. Weather reported it as being around 34 degrees, Garmin somehow got an average of 37.5 degrees for the ride...

I am not good in warm weather. I am a guy whose head begins dripping at around 25 degrees.

So just to note, on the way there I did hammer all them blokes doing that ride around France, at least on the Belgian section...







Anyway, we stayed in a very rural area in Apulia, just north of Mesagne in a rather beautiful 17th century converted farm building called Masseria Baroni Nuovi which still produces its own wine and

olive oil.





















With only 12 rooms, it was peaceful and hot! We stayed in the suite which had a whirlpool...






So the bike arrived and was a Specialized Diverge A1, chosen as I had seen the roads on Streetview, and a pure roadbike would have fallen to bits quite frankly!

First time with disc brakes and 30c tyres. And reflectors. Many, many reflectors.






So away I went...






First stretch was a long straight bit of road I had driven down, with not a lot to talk about other than I was starting to think my face was about to melt already, and the front brake was as effective

as shouting at the wheels to stop turning. I relied quite heavily on the rear brake for most of the journey...

Got down to the square in Mesagne with no issues.











On a "busy" stretch of road they had built a cycle lane of a couple of hundred yards, that then stopped abruptly,. Busy is subjective I guess.






For the next 5 miles the road switched from flat with cracks, to off road hole-a-thons via loose gravel pits, the scenery consisted of lots of very nice vineyards and olive plantations. The soundtrack

was provided by a thousand Cicadas...





















Arrived at the Santa Maria della Neve church in Latiano with one bottle drunk and my headband soaked. One can of coke downed, a new bottle off water ordered and after some pics I was ready to go again.






So Italian.






Passed by an unusually modern looking church with 4 bells at the front called the Santuario Santa Maria Di Cotrino.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

And onwards towards Oria.






Getting myself ready for the hill climbing section of the route, an almighty 110ft, CAT 26, my aim was the castle on the highest point. As I got closer, finding it was a bit tricky with the narrow roads narrowing all the time.
















Eventually I got up there via a quite steep and very slippery road, and like most things in this area in mid afternoon, it was shut.





















Getting back down the hill was a bigger challenge! The front disc brake still not cooperating, the middle part of the road with large steps in it, and the sides being well polished stone, I made my way down slower than I had gone up.

I had to get to the road below the one I was on. The first road I tried going down I had to come off the bike, and even then my SPD shoes were slipping like heck, so went back to some steps I had spotted earlier.

(The photo does NO justice to how steep this was!)






Coming down the steps was marginally less tricky, but I was glad my belly wasn't bigger than it already is...






Finally got to the border of the old town, and the hill was done! Phew...






Looking back, the castle was way bigger than I had any idea of it being, surrounded by the old town.











Then it was a quick trip back to Mesagne via the vineyards, olive trees, chalkpits and d'Potholios.






A supermarket owner sold me some more water, just as he was about to shut (well it WAS about 2pm...) and I hit the last leg home doing a quick action shot to commemorate actual tarmac in front of me, and of the glorious front reflector reflecting the HECK out of everything it could.






And passing a grand entrance to a property called Castello Acquaro...






Just to get back before some rather nasty winds decided to make an appearance!

One gecko was spotted, many Cicadas were annoying, Italians were all incredibly patient on the roads around me, the front disc brake never came back from the different holiday it was on and one headband and 2 buffs were thoroughly soaked through.

https://www.strava.com/activities/353000357


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

As a side note, if anyone ever goes to south east Italy, I would thoroughly recommend visiting Ostuni. Its quite a mad place where a large amount of the towns budget is spent on white paint for the old town section (pictured) and they have some wild and rather large markets spread throughout the new town on Saturday mornings.

Its kind of an emulsioned Kings Landing on the outside, and an emulsioned ratmaze on the inside!



















































There were people there, honest.











So Italian 2


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jul 2015)

How inte


Nomadski said:


> As a side note, if anyone ever goes to south east Italy, I would thoroughly recommend visiting Ostuni. Its quite a mad place where a large amount of the towns budget is spent on white paint for the old town section (pictured) and they have some wild and rather large markets spread throughout the new town on Saturday mornings.
> 
> Its kind of an emulsioned Kings Landing on the outside, and an emulsioned ratmaze on the inside!
> 
> ...


How interesting - good write up


----------



## puffinbilly (27 Jul 2015)

Good write up @Nomadski - but how come you've a photo of my bedroom.....which night was that...didn't see you.. but then again me and the wife didn't notice that coach party till they started that game of football.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jul 2015)

Well bike is in LBS now for headset replacement.
Will be glad when it's done


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jul 2015)

@Nomadski Great looking holiday and write-up.

What was wrong with the front brake?

***

Well, today it is...

...raining, so...

...can't be arsed with it at all.

Mileage for month only 162 due to me hurting knee/chest/back on a slip (hiking) in the mountains. Mrs SD reckons I am getting too old for for 'it' - whatever 'it' may be.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Nomadski Great looking holiday and write-up.
> 
> What was wrong with the front brake?
> 
> ...



It had to be squeezed and held tight, talked nicely to and caressed and sung poems of enchantment before it slowed the bike at all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2015)

More rain - in fact lots of it.


----------



## nobbyp (28 Jul 2015)

Awesome little spin to cap de Formentor this am 

Probably best ride I've ever done - amazing bit of Tarmac and decent amount of climbing - if you exclude the 8 miles to get to the interesting bit it's 5300+ ft of climbing in 23 miles!

https://www.strava.com/activities/355705142


----------



## Nomadski (28 Jul 2015)

Impressive riding there @nobbyp get any nice pics up top?

Hope your feeling better after your fall @SpokeyDokey.

Haven't done any hills for a few weeks and felt I needed to get a quick loop in with some lumps prior to RideLondon. Felt slow and lumpy and fat, and made me a little concerned about Sunday, not helped with some occasionally blustery winds, especially right in the face after the first switchback on Box Hill.

Surprisingly got good times up those hills, even though my legs weren't giving me much hope, my 3rd best up Box Hill, and a PB up How Lane, which is a short and not massively difficult hill, but I hate it, as do my legs. Was quite happy with the results, but I do need to eat better this week.

Also saw some preparation for our alien overlords arrival, or RideLondon on Sunday, at Box Hill (or it's always been there and I'm blind, equally possible).







http://www.strava.com/activities/355918752


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Impressive riding there @nobbyp get any nice pics up top?
> 
> Hope your feeling better after your fall @SpokeyDokey.
> 
> ...


Good luck on the ride 100. I've seen plenty of road signs warning of closed roads for this.


----------



## the_craig (28 Jul 2015)

A familiar 24km ride tonight up and down my usual haunts today but that's not the big deal.

https://www.strava.com/activities/355920026

I bought myself a pair of bar ends and fitted them. And I certainly feel that I was able to get my legs moving with the change of hand position. Very similar to how I imagine riding on the hoods on a roadie. However, my handlebars seem a bit wide so I'm maybe thinking about trimming a couple cm off the ends. 

So I'm getting to the stage where I'm thinking about how I can improve my bike and the difference between May 9th and now is night and day.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2015)

the_craig said:


> A familiar 24km ride tonight up and down my usual haunts today but that's not the big deal.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/355920026
> 
> ...


Easy enough to do. I chopped just over an inch off my hybrid with a hacksaw and it feels comfier.


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2015)

Went over to Sigma Sports to pick up my 3.5mm Cannondale bar tape I'd ordered to replace the rubbish tape Pearsons had put on my bike when they serviced it, and tried to blag them to fit it for me, but as they were booked up with jobs the best I got was a promise they would do it tomorrow.

So with a 50/50 defeat/success under my belt, I rode back home, only to get utterly soaked through by a little shower that timed it to perfection.











Saw the barriers up for RideLondon 2015 in Richmond Park.....getting excited now! 






Hoping the current weather reports are correct and Sunday will be a nice clear warm(ish) day.


https://www.strava.com/activities/356727037


----------



## Leescfc79 (30 Jul 2015)

@Nomadski enjoy Sunday and hopefully weather holds out, last year I had to walk most of Richmond Park as it was flooded!


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jul 2015)

With headset bearings now replaced, took bike for a run, familar roads over to Chertsey and up Prune Hill to Windsor Great Park and back via a loop
Set a goodish pace
32.81 miles @ 16.9 mph, with 1076 feet climbed
Good to stretch the legs and the weather nicer too

https://www.strava.com/activities/358012791


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2015)

Did a couple of short rides today to get my nice fat Cannondale bar tape fitted, and then to drop some stuff off at my mates. On the second ride managed a 9th overall time (out of 249) on a segment, albeit a grit-your-teeth downhill one with speed bumps and parked cars aplenty. Wont be going any higher on that leaderboard!

While I waited for the bar tape to be done, had a cuppa in a very coffee orientated cafe, to the point they had a sign saying you should be thick skinned if you ask for tea! (I had 2). 






https://www.strava.com/activities/357959597
https://www.strava.com/activities/358010675


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Did a couple of short rides today to get my nice fat Cannondale bar tape fitted, and then to drop some stuff off at my mates. On the second ride managed a 9th overall time (out of 249) on a segment, albeit a grit-your-teeth downhill one with speed bumps and parked cars aplenty. Wont be going any higher on that leaderboard!
> 
> While I waited for the bar tape to be done, had a cuppa in a very coffee orientated cafe, to the point they had a sign saying you should be thick skinned if you ask for tea! (I had 2).
> 
> ...


No cake????


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> No cake????



Would you be disappointed in me if I told you I am not a fan of cake?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Would you be disappointed in me if I told you I am not a fan of cake?


Jealous more like. I have a sweet tooth and sometimes wish I hadn't!


----------



## Heigue'r (2 Aug 2015)

23 miles clocked this morning.road bike was feeling left out since I got a mtb bike but enjoyed every mile of the ride this morning.plan was to do a practice ride up to kensington from Upminster but there is some event in London that put paid to that.hoping to commute during the coming week which is also,purely coincidentally,23 miles.Feeling great!


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Aug 2015)

I've done a few 6-8 mile outings on a used road bike this week, after many, many, many years off, the slightest of inclines is hard work, but I know (hopefully) that in a few weeks it'll be fine.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Aug 2015)

Club run to Henley and back, with stop for bacon sarnie.
Nice weather and not too taxing a ride, some mild hills

51.49 miles @ 16.0 mph
1411 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/359448584


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Aug 2015)

I bagged my first 50 (62) mile and 100 km today, beating my previous best of 42 miles/69 km. I did not plan to do it, but the weather was perfect and the legs were feeling good so I kept going. Noticing I was at 70 km and around 15 km from home I decided to have a go at the 100 km, I had to do a few detours to hit it though. My back was getting a tad stiff in them there last 20 km`s I can tell you and I seem to have added 3 or 4 kg to my weight in thunder bugs
http://app.strava.com/activities/359667759


----------



## Stonechat (2 Aug 2015)

Summary for July
457.4 miles with 13496 feet climbed at a speed of 16.3 mph

Upward trend of speed continues, though there was less climbing this month

Did manage my fastest ride yet of 18.4 mph, though could do more I think


My friend Martin has asked when we are riding again. This is a man who just did the RideLondon at an ave of over 20 mph!
Took him on some hills last time. I am still planning to do Surrey legs of Steel - will need some hilly rides as prep , and need to do Barhatch (aka Winterfold Hill) again, I can conjure up a route I think.


----------



## the_craig (2 Aug 2015)

Good going @Stonechat 

You've got me going through my Strava account too.

439.8km (273.3 miles) ridden.
3.987m (13,081ft) of climbing.
23.24km/h (14.4mph) average speed.

And I've lost half a stone so feeling rather proud of myself.


----------



## Big_Dave (3 Aug 2015)

Been a while since I last posted, had a bit of a lazy summer cycling wise, had a bad off in may so that put me out of action for quire a while, did the odd ride here and there, but the last couple of weeks I seem to be feeling the love again with just shy of 200miles in the last 2 weeks, so that is pretty much my july totals.Lost quite a bit of my fitness over the last few months but it's coming back in leaps and bounds with every ride and its great to be back out again.


----------



## puffinbilly (3 Aug 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Summary for July
> 457.4 miles with 13496 feet climbed at a speed of 16.3 mph
> 
> Upward trend of speed continues, though there was less climbing this month
> ...



Hi Bob - been watching your progress with envy this year. I'm finding it difficult to get out as much as I would like due to family commitments. I know you've (or had) similar circumstances but you're coming on leaps and bounds in comparison to me. Are you putting the uplift in speed down to all the hill work that you've been doing or riding with club runs etc?


----------



## Stonechat (4 Aug 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> Hi Bob - been watching your progress with envy this year. I'm finding it difficult to get out as much as I would like due to family commitments. I know you've (or had) similar circumstances but you're coming on leaps and bounds in comparison to me. Are you putting the uplift in speed down to all the hill work that you've been doing or riding with club runs etc?


Well January did the Strava climbing challenge, Definitely helped with hills
In Feb did not cycle so much (Mrs S in hospital etc) 
Bought a turbo trainer, and the shorter harder sessions helped with speed.
Think the increase in speed occurred due to pushing myself, presumably all the other work helped.

Only joined club runs when I had the speed.
They were actually easier than I expected due to having sometime take the wind.

I try to always get out 3 times a week, there were one or two occasions when it was only two.

There was no doubt I lost speed in the winter, with circumstances weather etc could not always get out.
So had to try harder to build it up


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

Registered on Saturday afternoon for the Sunday event, found out Wiggle had only brought enough official jerseys for the number of participants, and had apparently sold out on Friday...







Ended up buying a Gran Fondo New York jersey a) to quell my need to buy something, and b) it had 2 very useful pockets at the side making 5 in total - useful!

Set up the stickers and chip to outfit and bike and settled down for the night.






Had a 7.39am start so woke up around 5am and watched some early riders making their way to their pens...











Then making my way down to the entry point for Orange and Blue waves where the trucks were waiting for bag drop offs.






And continued towards where my start would be.






I somehow ended up going 20 yards to the right here for some reason, until I realised I was surrounded by blues...it's not like the sign was big enough...






Still can't believe West Ham will be playing here soon..






Still walking and waiting for the waves to go thru...
















We got a nice celebratory flyover...






And the songs that kept changing suddenly switched to Neil Diamond's Sweet Caroline, which was strange as I'd been humming that tune for no reason whatsoever all day Saturday in the car. Kinda freaked me out to the point I forgot how iphone video cameras work...



Nearly there....






And off we went. My target was a sub 6 hour time. Last time in 2013 I had done it in an official time of 6hrs 35 mins, with 6hrs 05mins cycling time. I thought I could knock a big chunk of that off with more efficient choices in where to stop.

Started really well, an average of around 20mph or so hiding behind the wheels of two Wheelers and a RideLondon official jersey cyclist (gritted my teeth at Wiggle).

Saw first incident at the top of a bridge where a girl was being treated with a fellow female cyclist with her, looked just like a scrape, nothing too serious.

Richmond Park was lovely and sunny, Sawyers Hill was its usual windy self.






Kingston was noisy and fun, and then thru to Hampton Court and the first HUB which in 2013 was a nice and easy get in/get out situation. This time it was in a field, requiring you to walk with the bike the whole length to get out. Topped up bottle, did my business and a slow walk out still took 13 minutes. D'oh.

The dull section to Walton seemed to pass by quite quick, and I used to roads all the way to Pyrford to eat as much as possible. So 2 bananas, 3 Nakd bars and lots of water intake and then it was the hills!

Newlands passed by with no issue, wasn't particularly fast, wasn't slow, then the downhill I took slower than I usually do as I had some clearly nervous riders to the front and side of me, so the nice flowing downhill was a bit wasted, but safely navigated by all.

Gave it some between Abinger and Forest Green where I stopped at the water break, which again took longer than I expected as bike stands were limited and it all seemed a little crazy, certainly all the stops seemed less spread out as they had been in 2013. Another 7 minutes lost here. 

I got a little confused where we actually were here, and hit the big ramp prior to Leith Hill thinking it was the ramp up to the Forest Green turn off, so when we took a sharp left and went onto Leith Hill I was a little surprised.

Then I saw people indicating slow down, and cyclists dismounting, which I did too, then heard people shouting for any medics to come, and saw a pair of legs on the ground, the gentleman on his back. I took the bike a good way around the group there and carried on. Of course later you find the tragic news about the person (a Mr Stephen Green) who died of a cardiac arrest while cycling for a children's charity 'Action for A-T' Stephen's Charity Page. So so sad, on a day of celebration and fun.

Took a breather at the top of Leith Hill (where I heard the sad news from a marshall)






20 IMG limit so split into two...


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

Continued...

Got some photos of friends at the park, all suffering a terrible day in the heat.











It was touch and go on the target time, so I left and really tried to put the hammer down, down through Headley to Leatherhead, through to Esher and then Kingston and Raynes Park all done in 32 minutes. There @themosquitoking was waiting to jump in for a few select miles and give me some much needed encouragement up Wimbledon Hill.

My legs were shot at this stage, but I kept spinning and we rode down the fun section through to Putney where he veered off to civvy traffic while I gritted and rode with a few fellow Cannondale riders.

As we approached Parliament Square I went for a last gasp sprint, enjoying the noise around me of barriers being beaten, and cheers from various charity volunteers, rounded the last corner under the arch where my wife just about managed to catch me on a photo at the back, although the grinning chap in the foreground seemed quite happy to be finishing too!






And done!





















A long wait for the medal and to get bags back, but chuffed it's a different colour to 2013, and same high quality medal. Very relieved to have finished.

Then some treats.











The wife seemed very happy with her medal...






Then it was a matter of riding the 1 mile to drop the bike of with the trucks, head back to QEOP and pick it back up to take back to hotel.

STILL cant believe this is West Ham's ground...






Then a meal and quite a lot of 2for1 cocktails! Salute.






My cycling time was 5hrs 42mins, my official time came in at 6hrs 12mins. So I still have that 6hr official time to beat, but 190 Strava achievements and a sub 6 hour moving time still left me happy with the effort.






My Garmin only recorded 99.6 miles. Which was annoying!

https://www.strava.com/activities/359939786


----------



## the_craig (4 Aug 2015)

Good write up @Nomadski of what seemed a great day, apart from the poor fella on Leith Hill. 

Well done!


----------



## Stonechat (5 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Continued...
> 
> Got some photos of friends at the park, all suffering a terrible day in the heat.
> 
> ...


Well done
Shame about the man
Good write up again


----------



## Stonechat (5 Aug 2015)

Seeing as my friend Martin did his ride at over 20 mph, though I would see if I could do a meagre 10 miles at 20 mph
The ride was actually 19.52 miles @ 18.5 mph
Not much climbing
The 10 miles section - best split - was 31 min 14 sec

I soon found that my heart rate was not reading correctly - I have had problems with Garmin straps in the past. will look into it but readings are too high. Will give the strap a good wash and see if it is working. After 2 Garmin straps failed, I am using a 3rd party strap with the Garmin unit on.

https://www.strava.com/activities/361663838


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Aug 2015)

@Nomadski - if you had not stopped to take all the photos you would have smashed 6 hrs.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Seeing as my friend Martin did his ride at over 20 mph, though I would see if I could do a meagre 10 miles at 20 mph
> The ride was actually 19.52 miles @ 18.5 mph
> Not much climbing
> The 10 miles section - best split - was 31 min 14 sec
> ...



I'm using the Polar HRM strap with the Garmin unit attached, and touch wood it seems to be consistently working. Gave up, like you, on the Garmin straps they are crap.



Supersuperleeds said:


> @Nomadski - if you had not stopped to take all the photos you would have smashed 6 hrs.



Hehe. I lost the time on the stops. If I could have stopped, got new water and gone, like I wanted I would have done it. But Hampton needed you to get off bike, walk along a field to relevant table, then walk to the end of the field to get back on bike. The water stop prior to Leith was just a bit messy with more bikes than space. Combined they cost me 19 or so minutes.

I have to rethink my stop strategy, need to have a word with Lewis Hamilton.

Also, @Supersuperleeds how the holy buggery do you do these miles consistently? I forget each time I do this event that it is just a normal distance for riders like you, respect sir.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> My Garmin only recorded 99.6 miles. Which was annoying!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/359939786


Same happened to me at the Chilterns sportive


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Same happened to me at the Chilterns sportive



Somebody suggested taking different cornering lines throughout the course could lead to a few .% points being dropped from the distance. IE if your going around the bends on the outside all the time, you will record higher distance than someone on the inside all the time.

Not sure how this would pan out, but still seems annoying!


----------



## Heigue'r (6 Aug 2015)

First commute for me today......buzzing.....24.8 miles through london.....did I mention im buzzing....loved it!


----------



## Heigue'r (6 Aug 2015)

And following on from the post above,I managed to make it 26 miles home,legs are a bit sore but 50.8 miles on the clock,a 9 hr shift and still home to play with the kids around the same time,give or take a few mins.Oh and the £9.70 saved from not using the tube.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Aug 2015)

Got out this afternoon, rode tound a loop through Frimley, Deepcut, Pirbright and accidentally hit central Woking

A bit of iffy navigation so was 38.9 miles instead of over 40
17.2 mph average and 1050 feet climbed.
So pleased with that - the ride was pleasant nice country lanes with some hilly bits

Saw few cyclists around

http://www.strava.com/activities/363370640


----------



## Stonechat (7 Aug 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Got out this afternoon, rode tound a loop through Frimley, Deepcut, Pirbright and accidentally hit central Woking
> 
> A bit of iffy navigation so was 38.9 miles instead of over 40
> 17.2 mph average and 1050 feet climbed.
> ...


I can observe that I felt better today than Weds. Not that I felt off on Weds butfelt I pushed hard and not quite as good as I hoped
There may have been one reason. Tuesday I painted the wall in the conservatory, and there was lots of bending down. Legs were aching.

Also Weds was a bit thrown off as was getting false HR readings. Having washed the strp, readings were back to normal again today.

Not that I need HR, but if I am pushing sometimes it's only when you see the HR you know you are not pushing as hard as you can.
Usually happens when there is a wind. Contrast today felt really good and did not feel I pushed that hard, Yet got (a tad under) 40 miles at 17 mph.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Aug 2015)

Sunday Club Run with the Hounslow and District Wheelers
Change of plan, it went to Seale tea rooms

Due to good turnout went in fron group, which may have been the faster one
49.79 miles at an amazing for me 18.0 mph
1503 feet climbed
Just getting a bit warm at the end
https://www.strava.com/activities/364931844

Good workout

Sitting at table with people who had done Galibier, Alpe d'Huez etc!


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2015)

Bit late on the Waspgate report, but had to trek up and back to Manchester so.

Me and @themosquitoking went off on Friday to venture forth towards Leith Hill so I could do the much talked about White Downs. We went via the hilly How Lane (only 0.6 miles but 7% average), and down to Beare Green where we got liquid refreshment, and I had a wasp which crawled down my top and promptly stung my neck... Other wasps took this as an invitation for a frontal assault and I spent the next ten minutes Ned Flandering my arms around trying to defend my soul, with Matt looking bemused and amused in equal measure.







With the power of WASP inside me we powered on, the tower of Leith Hill looming far away in the distance, but getting ever closer.






Then onto the hill where a chap in a yellow fluorescent jacket warned us they were doing work, but wouldn't stop us going up there. The whole road had loose chippings which made for some hilarity in climbing it as the rear wheel spun like crazy and straight lines were in our dreams. That said Matt was storming ahead, clearly in 4x4 mode and looked good to better our PB's up there.

That was until 100 metres from the summit, when another road blockage and a guy warning us the whole road had the same surface. Not fancying a Leith Hill downhill on loose chippings we decided to head down Coldharbour Lane instead (my first time).






Blimey that was a steep descent! I've never gone up Coldharbour Lane, not sure I want to!

In keeping with today, our normal route out from Dorking to the A24 had yet more loose chippings, clearly they had waited till after RideLondon to do some work!

As we hit Box Hill we both agreed we werent going for a time, so cruised the first section. About halfway to the first switchback Matt said he had nothing in his legs, and for some reason this spurred me on to having a go at our time, feeling fresh! I have no idea why this psychology happened...

I put every effort into the hill, I knew I was going at a decent (for me) pace as I was actually catching and passing folk, and I looked behind where I had dropped Matt. As it turned out I did a PB of 9.28, and was left with the feeling of what could have been had I put the pace down from the start... Anyway, Matt arrived a bit later looking like he'd just been out for a Sunday stroll...






Some tea and more wasps decided they wanted to sit on my man parts / buzz me for shoots n giggles / generally make me Ned Flanders around again. I hate wasps, they are mean.

(For the record I did kill one, so as far as I'm concerned, it was Humans 1 : Wasps 1, a score draw).






And then rode home. Still haven't done White Downs, but did see what Coldharbour Lane was all about!

https://www.strava.com/activities/363516466/


----------



## Stonechat (10 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Bit late on the Waspgate report, but had to trek up and back to Manchester so.
> 
> Me and @themosquitoking went off on Friday to venture forth towards Leith Hill so I could do the much talked about White Downs. We went via the hilly How Lane (only 0.6 miles but 7% average), and down to Beare Green where we got liquid refreshment, and I had a wasp which crawled down my top and promptly stung my neck... Other wasps took this as an invitation for a frontal assault and I spent the next ten minutes Ned Flandering my arms around trying to defend my soul, with Matt looking bemused and amused in equal measure.
> 
> ...


Well done @Nomadski
Yes Coldharbour lane is a hard ascent - it seems to go on for a long time and has several false summits.
White Down is an evil b###er but is is cycleable - I even managed it after 75 miles in the ups and down sportives


----------



## nobbyp (10 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Impressive riding there @nobbyp get any nice pics up top?


 
Thanks Nomadski - was an awesome ride and for some unknown and delightful reason my legs just kept going and going

I got some really nice pics of the road - its an amazing bit of tarmac (recently been resurfaced on the section from Formentor beach to the lighthouse at the cap - its only really surpassed by the Sa Colabra road both of which were unfortunately on the iphone that I dropped in the sink last night - they dont swim very well it seems

Anyway highlights / lessons of 2 weeks in Majorca

1 Sa Colabra - pictures dont do this road justice - it is just bonkers plain and simple - 12 km of insane road leading to the tiniest little hamlet at the bottom with a stunning cove /beach. You have just got to love the plain madness of the decision to build this road. 

To anyone who doesnt know it you have to ride all the way down it first so you find yourself plunging ever further down hill wondering if you'll ever manage to get back up again and why you are doing it - then when you get back trying to explain why you've done it to your non-cycling family is as challenging as the ride itself - "because its there" is about as strong a point as I could make

According to strava I recorded one of the slowest ascents of this bit of tarmac ever - in my defence - it was 34 degrees when I reached the top and I did pass 4 people on the way up and wasnt passed myself.

Thanks to the kind lady at the top who took pity on the incredibly sweaty mess that wandered into her lovely cafe - the plate of fresh oranges she gave me worked a treat!!!

www.strava.com/activities/361806609/

2. Majorcan roads and drivers - 95% of tarmac is smooth as silk with 99% of drivers giving you plenty of space and time

3. Climbing hills

Just really love pushing myself up these 6-12km long ascents - bizarrely enjoy it more than the descents - which I am really bad at and must the slowest descender in the world!! Managed to squeeze in about 33,000ft in the 2 weeks including 12,500ft in one 50m ride. 

4. Getting fit[ter]

I got into riding 12 months ago when I hired a bike whilst staying out here in Pollensa and mostly did flat loops of about an hour - with my longest ride being the climb up to the monastery at Lluc - which took me about 2 hours to get up 18 km road and needed to stop probably 6/7 times just to get breath back - This year the same climb was done in half the time - never getting out of breath and never needing to stop. What a difference 12 months makes.

Can wait to get back - if you are ever out in the Pollensa / Alcudia area and need a bike I can heartily recommend pollensa cycling - brilliant customer service - really nice and well maintained bikes, free delivery and collection to your accommodation all from about 16 euros / day for a 10speed ultregra Kuota Korsa


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Aug 2015)

Newbie progress

First week I did a few 6-8 mile rides around Lymm Cheshire, getting use to the road bike.

Second week a few 12-18 mile rides around the country lanes, including Arley Hall Cheshire, things are getting slightly easier.

Third week I started with a 21 mile ride to Tatton Park and back, but at a very slow pace, the inclines are definitely getting easier.

At aged 52, and too many years off a bike, it's a lot harder than when I was a young man, but I'm enjoying the scenery more.


Totton park map below:


----------



## ChrisEyles (10 Aug 2015)

Very proud of Mrs Chris - she went out for a sneaky ride while I was away at the weekend and ended up covering 55 miles (her longest ride by some distance). Over the last couple of weeks she has covered a lot more miles than I have!


----------



## Nomadski (11 Aug 2015)

nobbyp said:


> Thanks Nomadski - was an awesome ride and for some unknown and delightful reason my legs just kept going and going
> 
> I got some really nice pics of the road - its an amazing bit of tarmac (recently been resurfaced on the section from Formentor beach to the lighthouse at the cap - its only really surpassed by the Sa Colabra road both of which were unfortunately on the iphone that I dropped in the sink last night - they dont swim very well it seems
> 
> ...



Nice write up, and just checked out some google images of Sa Colabra, it does indeed look completely nuts!


----------



## Aunty Tyke (11 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Bit late on the Waspgate report, but had to trek up and back to Manchester so.
> 
> Me and @themosquitoking went off on Friday to venture forth towards Leith Hill so I could do the much talked about White Downs. We went via the hilly How Lane (only 0.6 miles but 7% average), and down to Beare Green where we got liquid refreshment, and I had a wasp which crawled down my top and promptly stung my neck... Other wasps took this as an invitation for a frontal assault and I spent the next ten minutes Ned Flandering my arms around trying to defend my soul, with Matt looking bemused and amused in equal measure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunty Tyke (11 Aug 2015)

Total adventure


----------



## Stonechat (11 Aug 2015)

Well I have gone for it - I have now entered the Surrey Legs of Steel Sportive
51 miles with 5248 feet of climbing, and it includes Barhatch Lane (also known as Winterfold Hill)
Roads signs say 21% but _Another 100 greatest cycling climbs _ reckons it hits 25%

This is early October


----------



## ChrisEyles (12 Aug 2015)

@Stonechat blimey that sounds like a tough ride - good luck with the training! Looking forward to hearing how you get on on the day


----------



## Stonechat (13 Aug 2015)

Having visitors during the day yesterday, and not being able to get out today, I did an unusual for me evening ride
Just blasted round one of my usual loops in the Chertsey Thorpe direction,
https://www.strava.com/activities/367594182

26.07 miles @ 18.4 mph 446 feet of climbing

It was a nice run and roads not too busy, still unsure about evening rides


----------



## Stonechat (14 Aug 2015)

Needing to do more hills again, did some hills reps today - Prune Hill twice and Tite Hill twice.
Neither hill is especially long, both average 6.0% and max out at 12%

Then blasted away through Chertsey route back home

24.22 miles @ 16.5 mph
Climbing was 899 feet.
I thought the average speed was not bad considering that the hills were slower ones, and as it was a touch damp, I was slow and cautious on the descents

https://www.strava.com/activities/368701251


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Aug 2015)

Did an 80 miler last Sunday (been a long time since I last did that mileage, 2009 was the last time i did, and the time before that was 1985 lol), with 5780ft climbing hoping to do the gran fondo 150km (93.2miles) this coming Sunday, We are taking the newbies out for the first 50km with our local cycling club, then me and another club member going off on our own to do the remainder. I'm not a fast rider so taking the new guys out is great for me, as I cant keep up with the main gang, although I can do the mileage.

Last Sundays Ride...
http://www.strava.com/activities/365310185


----------



## Stonechat (15 Aug 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> Did an 80 miler last Sunday (been a long time since I last did that mileage, 2009 was the last time i did, and the time before that was 1985 lol), with 5780ft climbing hoping to do the gran fondo 150km (93.2miles) this coming Sunday, We are taking the newbies out for the first 50km with our local cycling club, then me and another club member going off on our own to do the remainder. I'm not a fast rider so taking the new guys out is great for me, as I cant keep up with the main gang, although I can do the mileage.
> 
> Last Sundays Ride...
> http://www.strava.com/activities/365310185


A lot of Climbing there @Big_Dave Good ride


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Aug 2015)

Getting excited, it's a beautiful day and I'm about to head off on a lovely 100km through the Blackdown Hills in Devon and Somerset  Raised the saddle a bit last night so hopefully I'll get on with the new position OK!


----------



## Stonechat (15 Aug 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Getting excited, it's a beautiful day and I'm about to head off on a lovely 100km through the Blackdown Hills in Devon and Somerset  Raised the saddle a bit last night so hopefully I'll get on with the new position OK!



I find it a constant thing to try to improve position. I am sure saddle could go back and maybe up, etc


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Aug 2015)

Added on a little extra loop to make it 72 miles in total, with around 3500ft climbing (800ft of this in one long 6.5 mile climb to get up onto a plateau). Total time out the house 5hrs 30mins, probably with around 5hrs on the bike. Found it quite a bit tougher than I expected, maybe the new saddle position will take a little getting used to (needs to come forward a smidge too), or I was just having an off day. 

At the 40 mile point I was feeling fantastic and vaguely planning my first 100 miler.... but I definitely don't want to cycle another 28 miles right now! I'm finished for the day  Next stop: a cuppa and biscuits and book on the sofa


----------



## Stonechat (16 Aug 2015)

I decided that club run would not have enough climbing in , so I did a route to Newlands Corner, Combe Lane, Newlands Corner again, Combe Lane again, and Crocknorth.
52.07 miles @ 15.5 mph
Garmin gives 2703 feet climbed, it was planned as 3114 feet, so a bit lost

I have Surrey legs of steel early Oct so need some hilly rides
My strategy was to go steady both on the flat and particularly on the hills. Only when last hill was done did I open up a bit

https://www.strava.com/activities/370251122

Overall not as tough as I thought so this is likely the way I will ride legs of Steel (though got to get up Barhatch)

Trmenendous feeling of wellbeing after recent rides - must be natural endophins I suppose


----------



## Sim2003 (16 Aug 2015)

105.84 miles ridden this week . Did a 20 mile ride out straight after work pannier included on Monday. This was with a chap I met on these forums . Also 36 miles on the Tuesday with a nice lady that joined me via skyride social. the 36 mile ride was planned to be 23 but we extended it and tried out several different lanes. The rest was my commuting. 

If you use Runtastic you can view the activities there


----------



## Glass Kites (17 Aug 2015)

65 miles done yesterday (my furthest to date), average of 15mph. Fairly flat route (1400ft elevation).

All in preparation for a Halifax to Chester ride in three weeks time with the father-in-law to be. Approx 75 miles in total, but with 4000ft elevation! (Plenty of hills over in Halifax which I'm not looking forward to!)


----------



## nobbyp (18 Aug 2015)

Planned a 2.5 hr ride on Saturday - the plan went out of the window when OH suggested it was a great evening to sit in a beer garden. She was right and 2.5 hours became a 1 hr sprint ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/369653358

Couple of really good PR's on the run - nearly in the top 1000 on Harewood hill climb - now just under 5 mins for 1st time. (Down from 8.59 the 1st time I tried it a year ago). Just need to shave another minute off it to get into the top 100!!!!! (Dream on)


----------



## Big_Dave (18 Aug 2015)

I did my first 100+ miler on Sunday with a friend of mine, 102 miles and 5200ft climbing lol, We had to take out the new starters out on a 30 mile club ride first for our local club, which involved a lengthy cafe stop, which delayed us a bit but to be fair we had anticipated the club ride taking a good chunk of time up, after that we were away, really enjoyed the ride, and managed fairly easily, waking up Monday morning was a different story, a bit stiff to say the least and shattered lol. 100 miles was not something I had really thought of doing but the weekend before I did an 80 miler, and thought I may as well go for the 100 now. no plans for a bigger ride yet tho.
https://www.strava.com/activities/370598226


----------



## ChrisEyles (18 Aug 2015)

@Big_Dave - Nice one! I've still yet to crack the hundred, so I'm suitably impressed!


----------



## Big_Dave (18 Aug 2015)

@ChrisEyles to be honest I've spent over a year doing 50 milers, and getting stuck in a rut of not getting myself past that, as I felt comfortable doing 50 miles yet not confident enough to do over that, a moth ago I was doing virtually hardly any cycling after an off in may, took quite a while to recover, then the last 4 weeks I jumped in at the deep end and hit it hard and averaged over 120miles a week over the last 4 weeks which for me is big mileage, so I'm dead chuffed to be able to achieve the big imperial century.


----------



## ChrisEyles (18 Aug 2015)

Cracking effort - all the more impressive for ramping it up so quickly! My longest ride to date is 72 miles, after which I can honestly say I didn't want to cycle another 28


----------



## Eribiste (20 Aug 2015)

Big_Dave said:


> @ChrisEyles to be honest I've spent over a year doing 50 milers, and getting stuck in a rut of not getting myself past that, as I felt* comfortable doing 50 miles yet not confident enough to do over that*, a moth ago I was doing virtually hardly any cycling after an off in may, took quite a while to recover, then the last 4 weeks I jumped in at the deep end and hit it hard and averaged over 120miles a week over the last 4 weeks which for me is big mileage, so I'm dead chuffed to be able to achieve the big imperial century.



Personally, I've found that once I started hitting the 100km's a bit, the big challenge wasn't the physical, more the mental one of persuading myself that I could do the 100 miles, all I had to do was try. So I did, and I found out I could. Done once, you can do the same again, assuming one survives of course.

Mind you, a bit of proper prep helps, like drinking fluids en route and taking in a bit of food before and during. Don't let the monster beat you; others do it and so can you!


----------



## Stonechat (21 Aug 2015)

Eribiste said:


> Personally, I've found that once I started hitting the 100km's a bit, the big challenge wasn't the physical, more the mental one of persuading myself that I could do the 100 miles, all I had to do was try. So I did, and I found out I could. Done once, you can do the same again, assuming one survives of course.
> 
> Mind you, a bit of proper prep helps, like drinking fluids en route and taking in a bit of food before and during. Don't let the monster beat you; others do it and so can you!


Yes once I was regular on 50 miles, longer runs seemed not so bad. 100 milers are still tough - only done 2 and they both had quite a few hills


----------



## Stonechat (21 Aug 2015)

wnent on a riide and decided to do Red Road (a hill) twice at least. Really went for it the first time, the second time chain came off near the top

Red Road is a different shape to most of the hills round here. It goes up for some way with a couple of smalll downs and as ever steepest bit is on the top

Pushed hard (why do I push hard?) but pleased with the speed
Heart rate reading wrong again, the strap needs more than the slight rinse I did last time.

34.60 miles at 17.5 mph
Total climbing was 1270 feet

https://www.strava.com/activities/373995446


----------



## Stonechat (22 Aug 2015)

From my Chilterns Sportive there was a hill I struggled with
I reckoned I could reach today and di this and another hill
After 25 miles is better than meeting a tough hill after 90 miles

SO it proved, though Strava didn't seem to have me doing it before. (I walked up part)

Good ride and all hills managed ok

Looked after hydration as temps were warm.
Must've neglected nutrition as I hit the bonk at 50 miles.

Anyway all in all a good ride
Riding Sat rather than Sun as family coming tomorrow

When I got home found unexpected visitors with Mrs S

62.13 miles @ 15.1 mph
1916 feet climbed. THe plan said 2700 - so again Strava robbing me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/374887332

For the first time for a while I am ahead of last years running total of mileage


----------



## iggibizzle (24 Aug 2015)

Well I've been in awe of these roads since I was a kid and my dad struggling to drive over. But yesterday took on wrynose pass. I know some people would say I'm far from a beginner, but having only cycled for just over a year, I still say it's early days. Never dreamed of power up that. What a day. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/375738358


----------



## Stonechat (24 Aug 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Well I've been in awe of these roads since I was a kid and my dad struggling to drive over. But yesterday took on wrynose pass. I know some people would say I'm far from a beginner, but having only cycled for just over a year, I still say it's early days. Never dreamed of power up that. What a day.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/375738358


Wow that's a tough one
10 out of 10 in the 100 climbs book
A bit harder (longer at steep gradients) than any of mine.

I will be still a newbie until the end of the year.
Only two years back after 20+ years of and at 63, nearly 64 it take longer to get the strength back

Do you have any other big hills planned.
Ihave now done all hills in my immediate reach, so may have to travel further afield to get anything harder


----------



## iggibizzle (24 Aug 2015)

Yes I've got the books. Think that's 8 or 9 ticked off so far. Living in Blackpool , (ironically the worlds flattest place ) it's a treck to any of them. I've done fleet moss and that now out of the uber big climbs. Normally in the top ten toughest that there is. Hardknott next


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Aug 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Well I've been in awe of these roads since I was a kid and my dad struggling to drive over. But yesterday took on wrynose pass. I know some people would say I'm far from a beginner, but having only cycled for just over a year, I still say it's early days. Never dreamed of power up that. What a day.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/375738358



Well done, great stuff, Wrynose pass, that's very hard work.


----------



## iggibizzle (24 Aug 2015)

Came down that way. That's the less horrendous side!


----------



## Stonechat (24 Aug 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Yes I've got the books. Think that's 8 or 9 ticked off so far. Living in Blackpool , (ironically the worlds flattest place ) it's a treck to any of them. I've done fleet moss and that now out of the uber big climbs. Normally in the top ten toughest that there is. Hardknott next


None of the southern hills go on as long as these though some make up for it in steepness
YEs I have done 9 of them.
Another 3 are reachable by cycling and the rest would need for me a car journey

Toughest in the Southeast is Barhatch Lane aka Winterfold Hill
I have to meet that again in Oct in the Surrey Legs of Steel

I feel I need to get out of the area though I did do some cycling in Cornwall last year

Hardknott is the one that is legendary - not sure I want to try that yet


----------



## iggibizzle (24 Aug 2015)

Ive been told by a few people that they found this side of wrynose to be tougher that the harder side of hardknott. Hardknott reaches 30% but I believe there is a flattish bit halfway to get a bit of a breather. Wrynose was just relentless. Il find out if they are having me on when I try it!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Well I've been in awe of these roads since I was a kid and my dad struggling to drive over. But yesterday took on wrynose pass. I know some people would say I'm far from a beginner, but having only cycled for just over a year, I still say it's early days. Never dreamed of power up that. What a day.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/375738358



Superb!


----------



## iggibizzle (27 Aug 2015)

Hardknott next. Harder side obviously!


----------



## puffinbilly (27 Aug 2015)

I've done both Wrynose and Hardknott in my younger and fitter days - but actually perversely found Honister pass worse. I think the problem was that I had psyched myself up for the first two and was expecting pain and difficult climbs but with Honister was expecting it to be a walk in the park-it wasn't.
I watched the tour of Britain a couple of years back and was pleased to find that even the top pros were struggling on the top section of Honister.

Some great climbs in the Lake District - I'm hoping to be fit enough to do the Fred Whitton at some stage in the next couple of years. However, at present the climbing in the Lakes is limited for me to the odd weekend due to family and climbing the fells on foot.


----------



## iggibizzle (27 Aug 2015)

might go back up there Sunday morning and do another couple. Honister looks pretty hard. Kirkstone, the struggle, whinlatter etc all look pretty comfortable.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> might go back up there Sunday morning and do another couple. Honister looks pretty hard. Kirkstone, the struggle, whinlatter etc all look pretty comfortable.



Honister is a very long climb!


----------



## iggibizzle (27 Aug 2015)

Yes I've researched it. Looks great fun


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Aug 2015)

I'm riding about 30+ miles about three or four times a week, my bike fitness is very steadily coming back.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Sep 2015)

If anyone wondered where I am, I am in France on hols non cycling. Did try to hatch avplan to do ventoux, but will not happen


----------



## sutts (5 Sep 2015)

Just an update on my progress this year. At the end of September I was on 7126 miles, so my target of 9000 will be easy. Going for the 10,000 now!

Does it seem windier this year to you? It seems to be constantly bloody windy in Norfolk this year...it's just awful, but I suppose it is flat here...


----------



## Glass Kites (7 Sep 2015)

Done 81 miles yesterday (Halifax to Ellesmere Port). My longest ride yet. Those hills coming out of Halifax and getting over the tops were tough, but glad we got it out of the way early on. Thing I noticed most was how sore my wrists got about midway through the ride - heading through Manchester, where the roads have been dug up so many times, and potholes everywhere - my wrists seemed to take the impact of them all.

Got very light headed 5 miles from the end and when we stopped at home the missus said I went white. Few cups of sugary tea sorted me out though.

Overall, made up to have completed the ride - aiming for 100 now!


----------



## Nomadski (8 Sep 2015)

Stonechat said:


> None of the southern hills go on as long as these though some make up for it in steepness
> YEs I have done 9 of them.
> Another 3 are reachable by cycling and the rest would need for me a car journey
> 
> ...



Barhatch Lane doesn't look that difficult? It's only a 3% gradient for 1.8 miles, unless google brought me the wrong strava segment?

I must say Bob, your hill climbing has come on leaps and bounds in 2015. You seem to be quite the hill demon. Always sat here impressed with your rides, if I can be half as good at your age I will be very happy!


*************
After not riding since 7th August, I've been out twice in 3 days, primarily as we have flat viewings for selling and I needed to clear orf!

The first was a welcoming flat ride into the city, through Wandsworth then around Richmond Park and back. En route we went over Blackfriars bridge (rather than Southwark) to check out the under construction new cycle lane being built along the embankment to Parliament.

I have to say it's a massive improvement over the normal CS "Blue Lanes of Doom" as they are fully segragated from the road. Me and Matt did manage to ride on a small section already completed prior to the end.

Happy






Pedestrians will still need to be looked out for





Better put the phone away!





At Richmond Park we did what we had talked about doing for ages - we swapped bikes! Found my shifting was worse, Matt's seat was probably too high, my bike rolled faster down slopes, and Matt's bike was comfier over bumps!

https://www.strava.com/activities/385344710

**************
I also had to clear out this afternoon, so went out for a hillier venture through Carshalton, up How Lane and along to Box Hill and back.

It was noticeable cooler on these two days, but it's my kind of weather. No sweat dripping down my northern scalp, no blinding heat on my face...just cool air telling you your not pedalling quick enough!

The road in the distance is the Headley road that quickly grinds upwards which people who did RideLondon will remember I'm sure.





Lodgebottom Road...hehe bottom.





The very lovely Headley Lane that Lodgebottom (hehe) turns into





Going to miss Box Hill





The obligatory shot at the top





Got a nice bunch of PB's up a well worn route, and got some nice comments about the overpriced (but I have to say exceptionally good quality, very light & nice fitting) blue Strava jersey I wore too!

https://www.strava.com/activities/387081558


----------



## Stonechat (8 Sep 2015)

Barhatch Lane peaks at over 21% , the author of Another 100 climbs thinks its about 25%, and that is the top end


----------



## Nomadski (14 Sep 2015)

This thread has gone super quiet!

With another flat view booked at 6.30pm I made my leave of the flat unfortunately in the midst of a right shower, requiring some last second change of gear and mudflaps on the bike. Made a pootle to Teddington then came back as the sun was disapearing around Richmond Park where apart from a couple cars making a last ditch for the vehicle gates before they closed was just inhabited by runners, cyclists and some very awesome deer.

On the way back to Wimbledon via Raynes Park I closed a gap and overtook a cyclist who then used my wheel for the remaining three quarters of a mile as a wind shield.

Quite wet, very windy but I got a PB up Dark Hill which was nice, and my average for the 24 miles was a decent 15mph even with the .2mph Strava tax.











https://www.strava.com/activities/392289665


----------



## Eribiste (14 Sep 2015)

I managed to put another imperial century ride together yesterday on the MacMillan Shakespeare 100. A bit steady, over 8 hours including a nice halt at Long Compton village hall for a bacon roll, coffee, a piece of parkin cake and a chat in the sunshine. One or two steep hills requiring one to pedal a bit but generally a very nice scenic ride around Warwickshire, plus a bit of money raised for MacMillan too.

https://www.strava.com/activities/391884519


----------



## Rustybucket (15 Sep 2015)

I've been off the bike for 5 weeks with a bad back, currently seeing a chiropractor once a week. My aim is to be back on the bike by the of the year.


----------



## iggibizzle (15 Sep 2015)

After 14 months of cycling (seriously rather than a pootle round the block) I've managed my 1st sub 6 hour 100 mile. 

5hr 34mins 02 seconds to be exact 

Happy with that. 5 hour one day!!


----------



## Eribiste (15 Sep 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> After 14 months of cycling (seriously rather than a pootle round the block) I've managed my 1st sub 6 hour 100 mile.
> 
> 5hr 34mins 02 seconds to be exact
> 
> Happy with that. 5 hour one day!!




Blimey, that's a bit good! Chapeau.


----------



## iggibizzle (15 Sep 2015)

Cheers. Hit 70miles in 3hr 58 so was a bit behind schedule. Wanted to go under 5hr 30. Put the hammer down and was just 4mins over by the end. Good to have targets! 

On another note just passed 8000 miles for this year so far too


----------



## Stonechat (15 Sep 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> After 14 months of cycling (seriously rather than a pootle round the block) I've managed my 1st sub 6 hour 100 mile.
> 
> 5hr 34mins 02 seconds to be exact
> 
> Happy with that. 5 hour one day!!


Chapeau
Did my first sub 7 hour 100 this year.
I seem to flag a bit in 2nd half

Done some excellent speeds up to 60 miles


----------



## Stonechat (15 Sep 2015)

Well after an unprecendented 3 weeks away from bike due to
a) bad weather in last week before hols
b) being on holiday for 2 weeks.in S of France.
Mrs S is still catching up healthwise so did not leave her , though if we go again then I will cycle while over there
c) a couple of days to get over the journney back and catch iup with all sorts of things
Finally got out today
Made it a lumpy route on some of the local hills
Went up Prune Hill, down Egham Hill, up Tite Hill and then through the Park towards Sunninghill,
22.75 miles @ 15.6 mph, so a bit slower than I was doing before but blown out a few cobwebs
1053 feet climbed
Normally try to get out on Wednesday but the forecast is rain tomorrow
So after being in London AM on some family business, decided to make the best.
Brief showers did not materialise as anything heavier

Nice to get out again,


----------



## iggibizzle (15 Sep 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Chapeau
> Did my first sub 7 hour 100 this year.
> I seem to flag a bit in 2nd half
> 
> Done some excellent speeds up to 60 miles



If anything I felt stronger for last 50. between 40-70 I was just flying. Even into headwind. Constant power. Felt a bit disappointed at the end that I could have gone faster 

Ah well always next time!


----------



## Reddragon (16 Sep 2015)

A few firsts today, first time I have taken a photo on my ride, this is the view on my way back down to home











Next first was having to stop to take on water, it was tough today even though I didn't go far or fast.
The final and worst first was I had to get off and walk up a hill  I was not happy and managed to get going again after a bit of a walk. Having said that, on looking on strava when I got back, some bits of the hill are 14% ish and it was at mile 7 of 8 so I will let myself off and do better next time!
edited as can't seem to link strava so here is screenshot.


----------



## Reddragon (16 Sep 2015)

Oh god knows how I managed to duplicate all the images, sorry


----------



## Leescfc79 (17 Sep 2015)

Well, after 2 months off the bike 
I finally managed to get out for a couple of rides this week, both under 10 miles but when you've got a 6 week old baby daughter time (and energy) is a hard to come by.

Had a terrible year cycling wise so far but hoping to try and get in a couple of short rides a week over the autumn and winter then I'm going to sign up for a couple of tough sportives to get me motivated next year.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Sep 2015)

First decent ride for about 3 weeks

Hastily planned a route to Henley and back through Marlow
Some moderate hills and one a little bit tougher - Quarry Hill, which I have done once before

I was concerned I might have lost a bit of edge, but proved today it's not too much.

I was originally going to ride PM, but forecast suggested some showers, so I did it AM
Still ran into a couple of showes, and sheltered under a tree for a short heavier shower

Went out through Windsor, and then very nice cross country roads to Henley.

Didn't want to overdo it today as on Suday doing a practice run for Legs of Steel with Marcin.

52.22 Miles @ 16 MPH (Garmin moving average~)
1217 feet climbed

Edit
PS, weather most variable since I got back, heavy rain but did not last long, then sunny


----------



## Nomadski (20 Sep 2015)

Went out knowing I was very close to a bit of a milestone for me - 43 miles shy of reaching 4,000 miles since I took up cycling in December 2012. Cycle buddy Matt came to my place at which point he had just hit 4k himself. We headed down to Box Hill where I hit a PB of 9m 14s, and then looped back north. Along the way a convertible Mercedes driver sat at a driveway exit and looked at me 3 times. Just as I had a feeling he would, he pulled out right in front as I was doing about 22mph. Gave him the self-gratification artist sign and he just lifted his hand up and waved back.

The lights at the end of the road are usually busy with traffic and I got there in good time, but this time zero traffic was there. So wanted to have a little chat with him.

Anyway, headed back and had a cuppa at a mates, then went over and did a loop of Richmond Park to get to the big 4k. My first bike ride back then was on a rented mountain bike from the Richmond Park hire place, and ironically I hit 43 miles within view of the same place, just 0.2 miles before it.

Overall did 52.5 miles and a lovely feeling of accomplishment.

https://www.strava.com/activities/395628200

No pretty pictures today. Just some cake, and a random cyclist doing some well deserved stretches at the Box Hill Cafe...


----------



## steve50 (20 Sep 2015)

Personal best for me today unfortunately strava would not connect , kept getting messages about the servers being down??
Set off from my home HX3 9dt, cycled through Elland then onto B6114 Saddleworth Rd for several miles before turning left onto New Hey Rd to Outlane then onto Lindley Moor Rd before finally getting back onto the A629 Calderdale way and back home. That saddleworth Rd stretch is a steady uphill climb for quite a few miles but I did it , chuffed to bits that I completed the entire route as the last time I tried I gave up part way through the ride.
Some of the pics i snapped along the way, it can be very bleak over those moor roads.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Sep 2015)

Met up with Marcin - we are doing Surrey Legs of Steel together - for practice run

At present I can't get the ride to upload to Strava by any method - there may be a problem there
We took in the following hills

Holmbury St Mary Hill
Coneyhurst or Pitch Hill
the mighty Barhatch Lane aka Winterfold Hill (21% or maybe even up to 25%)
St Martha's Hill
Newlands Corner from the South
Staple Hill
Leith Hill via a pecial route of my devising.

Marcin went on to do White Down - which I have done, it was new for him

45.45 miles @ a measly 12.2 mph, climbing given by Garmin 4173 feet

Eventually managed to load to Strava - suspect the site has problems

Legs of Steel is in two weeks and now feel it is within my capabilities

Was pleased with Climbing Barhatch/Winterfold in one go






https://www.strava.com/activities/396434003


----------



## Stonechat (20 Sep 2015)

steve50 said:


> Personal best for me today unfortunately strava would not connect , kept getting messages about the servers being down??
> Set off from my home HX3 9dt, cycled through Elland then onto B6114 Saddleworth Rd for several miles before turning left onto New Hey Rd to Outlane then onto Lindley Moor Rd before finally getting back onto the A629 Calderdale way and back home. That saddleworth Rd stretch is a steady uphill climb for quite a few miles but I did it , chuffed to bits that I completed the entire route as the last time I tried I gave up part way through the ride.
> Some of the pics i snapped along the way, it can be very bleak over those moor roads.
> View attachment 104385
> ...


Yes I had problems after the ride uploading


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Sep 2015)

Looks bleak...very bleak. Well done.


----------



## Batgirl (20 Sep 2015)

Steve50 - lovely pics.. though I want to pick up that rubbish and put it in a bin.  Our weather looked like that today too.


----------



## Rustybucket (20 Sep 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Yes I had problems after the ride uploading



I have an entry for the cycling weekly box hill original on the Sunday 11th of Oct ( I think) do you fancy it? No chance I can do it with my back. I can email you the details when I get them, don't think they check too much at registration, as long as you say my name?


----------



## steve50 (20 Sep 2015)

Batgirl said:


> Steve50 - lovely pics.. though I want to pick up that rubbish and put it in a bin.  Our weather looked like that today too.



Yes i tried not to get the worst of the litter in the picture, it was a lot worse than it looks, it is an absolute disgrace the mess that some people seem to think is ok to dump from their cars.


----------



## Batgirl (20 Sep 2015)

I've been really pedantic in the past and told people they've 'forgotten' their rubbish to shame them. I ride horses and get to the beach to find a black bag full of rubbish from a family clearly just having left after camping.. or a throw away BBQ.. drives me nuts! people go to places because they're beautiful then trash them.


----------



## GeordieCyclist (20 Sep 2015)

First ride which averaged over 16mph today. Only 15 miles but still pretty fast for me, as no matter how far I was cycling I always ended up riding at just above or below 15mph!


----------



## Stonechat (21 Sep 2015)

GeordieCyclist said:


> First ride which averaged over 16mph today. Only 15 miles but still pretty fast for me, as no matter how far I was cycling I always ended up riding at just above or below 15mph!


About where I was last year. THis year speed has picked up again,

Well done


----------



## Batgirl (21 Sep 2015)

Picked up my new to me bike this morning!  I wished away the torrential rain and the sun came out!

Here is a picture from our ride. Not sure we did that many miles but we worked on the harder part of the cycle track from where we live - involving multiple 'hills' aka slopes - the most difficult one I did I made it 2/3rds the way up and had a bench as a marker - I was determined to make it to the bench (I didn't sit down on it just wanted a marker point). So, we have a point of reference. Stopped off for a diet coke (i'm on slimming world so no cake sadly) and was pleased with my first outing. She's much lighter than my old bike and easier to get moving (to the point the first take off nearly saw me in a bush)! lol


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2015)

Back to 'normal' Wednesday short rides. Including a stop in Chertsey, did a loop to Thorpe, Virigia Water and Chobham Common
21.96 Miles @ 16.6 mph
614 feet climbed.
Lovely weather
In myrecent near 3 week absence, I know I had lost no strength, a little bit of speed gone - that is also partly due to emphasis on climbing.
Nice day to be out

https://www.strava.com/activities/398428139


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Sep 2015)

I am not new to the sport... New around here... So lets see:

2011: 135 hours on the bike... 3159 km.... Started cycling in May but to keep record from September...
2012: 510 hours on the bike.. 11510 km... Full year recording..!
2013: 502 hours on the bike.... 12144 km.. Hey I got faster..! (less time more distance)
2014: 340 hours on the bike.. bad year.. 8552 my season finished on October due to a car crushing my knee.. (tibia Plato Fracture)
2015: 250 hours so far.. Still trying to get over the fear of cars.. and rebuilding my fitness.. 6410 km done till here..

Will be happy with 12000 km for the year... But I am realistic, 10000 will do..at this pace...

My profile in Strava: https://www.strava.com/athletes/136421


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> I am not new to the sport... New around here... So lets see:
> 
> 2011: 135 hours on the bike... 3159 km.... Started cycling in May but to keep record from September...
> 2012: 510 hours on the bike.. 11510 km... Full year recording..!
> ...


You're doing well
I had hoped to beat last year's total of 4550 miles but will be luck to reach that


----------



## Stonechat (25 Sep 2015)

Got out today and pushed a little bit
Did 27.83 miles @ 17.0 mph (Garmin ave moving speed)
879 feet climbed
Nice and sunny but could feel the lower temp, had gilet and arm warmers on.

Went out slightly different way to usual wen to Lightwater and back

https://www.strava.com/activities/399746292


----------



## stevey (26 Sep 2015)

Well today finally broke my 100 duck with this little ride, Apart from a few niggles around the knees around 90 miles not as bad as i expected.

https://www.strava.com/activities/400602216


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2015)

H & DW Club Run went to Seale with a detour on the return through Shackleford and Puttenham
55.27 miles @ 15.7 mph
1988 feet climbed
Nice weather - cool at first, cake stop at Seale

Good ride 
https://www.strava.com/activities/401258709

Bit hillier than most club runs but no killer climbs


----------



## steve keay (27 Sep 2015)

What a lovely ride out today, left Ipswich and went out into the countryside via Bramford, cycled through lots of villages stopping for lunch In Hadleigh. we passed lots of cyclist, a couple of larger groups, everone saying a cheery hello (apart from one guy) after lunch we cycle through more villages eventually heading home. Passing the scene of a horrible motorcycle crash (the guys in hospital majot injuries but not life threatening)
I was out on my Boardman hybrid with my partners boy on his mountain bike. at one point we caught up a couple of girls ( at this point I was feeling a bit knackered esp my sore arse lol ) he said "lets pass them" I said "we can but it'll be embarrassing if we do and they catch us up again" so we passed and said hello but cycled our arses off for the next couple of miles 
All in all a lovely 27.4 mile ride in lovely countryside saying hello to lots of like minded people, A perfect Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (27 Sep 2015)

steve keay said:


> What a lovely ride out today, left Ipswich and went out into the countryside via Bramford, cycled through lots of villages stopping for lunch In Hadleigh. we passed lots of cyclist, a couple of larger groups, everone saying a cheery hello (apart from one guy) after lunch we cycle through more villages eventually heading home. Passing the scene of a horrible motorcycle crash (the guys in hospital majot injuries but not life threatening)
> I was out on my Boardman hybrid with my partners boy on his mountain bike. at one point we caught up a couple of girls ( at this point I was feeling a bit knackered esp my sore arse lol ) he said "lets pass them" I said "we can but it'll be embarrassing if we do and they catch us up again" so we passed and said hello but cycled our arses off for the next couple of miles
> All in all a lovely 27.4 mile ride in lovely countryside saying hello to lots of like minded people, A perfect Sunday afternoon.


That sounds perfect!


----------



## RegG (28 Sep 2015)

I was pleased with myself yesterday..... went up a moderate climb 17 seconds quicker than my previous attempt a few days earlier!


----------



## RegG (29 Sep 2015)

RegG said:


> I was pleased with myself yesterday..... went up a moderate climb 17 seconds quicker than my previous attempt a few days earlier!



Not so pleased with myself yesterday though - I suffered the 'inevitable' clipless pedal fall. Unclipped my left foot as I have been doing for the last couple of months without problem, but tried to put my right foot to the ground, still clipped in!!! You can guess the rest. Pride hurt more than anything although the saddle has been ripped so will need to look for a replacement eventually!


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Sep 2015)

I had a slight twinge in my hamstring, behind my knee, last week, so I've had three days off the bike.

I lowered the saddle, to see if that helped (maybe it was a bit too high) and did a short 16 mile ride yesterday. I tried pedalling, using a continuous, higher cadence with less pedal pressing/force. Hamstring seems ok(ish), hopefully I'll get out today for a longer ride, especially while the sun is shining.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Sep 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> I had a slight twinge in my hamstring, behind my knee, last week, so I've had three days off the bike.
> 
> I lowered the saddle, to see if that helped (maybe it was a bit too high) and did a short 16 mile ride yesterday. I tried pedalling, using a continuous, higher cadence with less pedal pressing/force. Hamstring seems ok(ish), hopefully I'll get out today for a longer ride, especially while the sun is shining.


Sometimes you end up stronger after these slight problems
Hope it is all ok. Don't lower saddle too much, as I progress I seem to have higher saddle position


----------



## Stonechat (29 Sep 2015)

RegG said:


> Not so pleased with myself yesterday though - I suffered the 'inevitable' clipless pedal fall. Unclipped my left foot as I have been doing for the last couple of months without problem, but tried to put my right foot to the ground, still clipped in!!! You can guess the rest. Pride hurt more than anything although the saddle has been ripped so will need to look for a replacement eventually!


It soon becomes second nature. Sometimes the mistakes come when tired so pay more attention then


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2015)

Usual Wednesday ride - did not leave so early so not so far, but did three reps of St Ann's Hill, and a quick ride round
Quite windy today
19.74 miles @ only 15.3 mph (hills + wind slowed me)
1516 feet climbed

Seemed a certain lethargy initially, hopefuly past that now

https://www.strava.com/activities/403352230#


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Oct 2015)

Nice, slow, circular 35 mile Cheshire ride today, sunny all the way, the country lanes were looking good and plenty of pheasants wandering across the roads. 

Lymm-Dunham-Bowden-Mobberley-Knutsford-Budsworth-Whitley-Hatton-Stocktonheath.

And, my Hamstring seems ok. Very happy.


----------



## Reddragon (1 Oct 2015)

Furthest ride from the house today, 15.3 miles (16.1 miles is my furthest but that was taking car down to coast) After the initial climb from home it was a pleasant lumpy route with only 812ft elevation. I stopped in Caerwys and took some photos of the alpacas and my bike. Making the most of the weather before it changes.


----------



## Glass Kites (2 Oct 2015)

Went out for a quick and flat ride yesterday as the weather was decent (40 miles and 680ft) - was planning on doing another 10 miles or so, when I exited a roundabout a car pulled up sharply in front of me, wound his window down and gave me some grief. Turns out it was one of my mates winding me up. Was quite surprised that he recognised me in my cycling gear to be honest.

He was coincidentally on his way to our LBS to get himself his first road bike, so went along with him and he ended up coughing up £800 on a Merida. Are they any good?


----------



## Stonechat (2 Oct 2015)

Well went out for a bit of a spin on a flat course to loosen up the legs for the onslaught onto Legs of Steel tomorrow
Wento Bushy Park via the river and back via Fetham

22.09 miles @ 17.7 mph
(Climbing only 138)

Bit of a slight wind but glorious weather

https://www.strava.com/activities/404739117


----------



## Stonechat (3 Oct 2015)

Completed Surrey Legs of Steel
Marcin and I met up at the top of Box Hill. Got rather cold queing to start.

A bit misty, but not real fog. Once under way, down Box Hill got even colder, but climbing Ranmore common, soon warmed up.
Next up was Leith Hill via the Coldharbour Lane route. Didn't seem as hard as previously.
Next main bill was Holmbury Hill. This had a couple of sharp bits but not so bad.

By this time Marcin had gone on ahead, wanting to get home soon. He is much younger, so doesn't need me to hold him back. I heard a shout 'Bob' from behind, of was Graeme, a former colleague, who used to do racing.
However all too soon we reached Barhatch Lane aka Winterfold Hill. This is clearly the toughest hill of the ride with gradients of 21% and more.
Most of the way up I was still within sight of him. But he disappeared ,but I made it up ok.

Then followed a smaller hill, St Martha's, but this whole section was quite hilly.

Then came Coombe Lane, an old favourite, by now fatigue slowed me somewhat.
This was immediately followed by Crocknorth aka Dunley hill. I had to pause here.

Then some miles of rolling ups and downs before ascent of Box Hill and the finish

Cut off a little bit at start

About 50.3 miles with 5322 feet of climbing. 12.7 ave speed.

Quite a tough ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/405338708

PS Edit

Official time 4 hr 19 min 3.65 sec
Garmin moving time 3 hr 49 min 27 sec

If I hadn't stoppped might have got the silver time for my age and gender


----------



## steve50 (3 Oct 2015)

Good early ride out today, 25.70 miles, 1,976ft climb between Mytholmroyd and Blackstone Edge reservoir, average speed 11.83mph. Foggy as hell over the top of the pennines with visibility down to about twenty feet in places. Enjoyed it though.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Oct 2015)

This was the queuing yesterday at Box Hill as taken by Marcin


----------



## steve keay (4 Oct 2015)

Today I took part in the Ipswich cycle swarm, what a fab ride. I opted for the 25 mile route as I had my partners boy with me on his mountain bike. in total we rode 34 miles today,
On the ride to the start point in the local park we gentle ride through the centre of the park. I had completely missed a sign saying no cycling although I did see a blue circular sign with a bike in it which I thought was ok. An old couple were walking towards us so I said good morning the guy ignored me and the old dear ripped into me about no cycling , I apologised and said we were riding for a cancer charity and she said it was no excuse oops.
Anyway off we went, some people were taking it really slow and some flying along. We overtook a few people but were overtaken by more.

Low point of the day was a girl in a Mini started to overtake then got half way past then decided she wasn't going to make it before the lights so she decided to squeeze me against the kerb, I shouted , she looked me in the eye then cut right across the front of me :/

Highlight of the day was a large group of riders from the Stowmarket cycle club catching us up. It felt like the peleton catching a breakaway rider in the Tour de France. I latched on the back for a short time, it was an amazing feeling like being towed along. No way was I going to keep up but it was fun while it lasted.

Finally got back to the park, arse and legs hurting but felt great. Finished the day by having a try of the Mr Carbon road bike on display, wow what a machine. Then off to mcDonalds for a well earned burger.


----------



## Ihatehills (5 Oct 2015)

First time I've ridden over 30 miles with some hills involved ,13.8 mph average. it was a highly enjoyable ride along the Cornish coast, with the sun shining but not too hot and not a breath of wind. why cant all rides be like this ?
https://www.strava.com/activities/405579794


----------



## RegG (7 Oct 2015)

My partner and I went out for a ride yesterday morning as the weather was looking good (before the forecast downpours). We eventually did nearly 21 miles which is our second longest ride since taking up cycling more seriously earlier this year. My partner is not too confident in traffic but she did very well yesterday and really enjoyed the ride. Hoping for some dry, if cold, days in the coming months so we can keep it up!


----------



## iggibizzle (7 Oct 2015)

Well my 1st full year of cycling is now at 9000 miles for the year so far. And I've entered a 1000km audax next summer (over 4 days!! And some of the toughest terrain in uk!). Plus might enter some 100 mile tt's as it seems I have decent speed. So you can say my newbie status can now be upgraded  Good when you discover a hidden talent!!


----------



## 13 rider (7 Oct 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Well my 1st full year of cycling is now at 9000 miles for the year so far. And I've entered a 1000km audax next summer (over 4 days!! And some of the toughest terrain in uk!). Plus might enter some 100 mile tt's as it seems I have decent speed. So you can say my newbie status can now be upgraded  Good when you discover a hidden talent!!


Wow that's some progress  I had just done my first year and have done 3000 miles which I am more than happy with Good luck on your adventures . yes you maybe past newbie stage now  but keep posting and telling us of your progress


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Well my 1st full year of cycling is now at 9000 miles for the year so far. And I've entered a 1000km audax next summer (over 4 days!! And some of the toughest terrain in uk!). Plus might enter some 100 mile tt's as it seems I have decent speed. So you can say my newbie status can now be upgraded  Good when you discover a hidden talent!!




Great stuff....


----------



## iggibizzle (7 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> Wow that's some progress  I had just done my first year and have done 3000 miles which I am more than happy with Good luck on your adventures . yes you maybe past newbie stage now  but keep posting and telling us of your progress



Will do. Will have to do a few 200mile rides in preparation for this audax. If only to get my arse ready for the distance!


----------



## Stonechat (7 Oct 2015)

Rather foolishly I am doing 100 miler this weekend, just one week after legs of steel
Went out today and legs still a bit sore
Just an easy ride now on Sat perhaps before the original Box Hill Sportive

Today's ride
18.90 miles @ 16.2 mph with 656 feet climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/408105119


----------



## puffinbilly (8 Oct 2015)

Think you missed a 6 out there Bob - according to Strava it's 656 feet of climbing - I had to look just to find out where you'd cycle where the elevation was only 3 feet per mile. I know most of the area (have relatives in Strawberry Hill) that you regularly cycle and have cycled around there myself so was a little puzzled as to it's ultra pancake profile.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Oct 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> Think you missed a 6 out there Bob - according to Strava it's 656 feet of climbing - I had to look just to find out where you'd cycle where the elevation was only 3 feet per mile. I know most of the area (have relatives in Strawberry Hill) that you regularly cycle and have cycled around there myself so was a little puzzled as to it's ultra pancake profile.


Yes you're right I'll edit it


----------



## steve keay (8 Oct 2015)

Well today I did my first 40 mile ride. Rode from Ipswich to Bawdsey caught the foot ferry to Felixstowe then cycled home.bloody knackered now. While I was,waiting for the ferry I had a chat with another cyclist I'd seen chatting to a couple in a car. He said "they were a funny couple the guy asked if I wanted some fun with his wife" .


----------



## Stonechat (8 Oct 2015)

Having said I wouldn't ride again until possibly Sat, her I am riding again.
Mrs Stonechat had the car and I had a family history society meeting in Woking.

I I quite forgot what it is like to ride at night. (Though have done some shorter rides)
Quite enjoyable, expecting it to be a little colder so I was almost too warm.

Did not push too hard
20.62 miles @ 15.9 mph
600 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/409069645

Good meeting too


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Did not push too hard
> 20.62 miles @ 15.9 mph
> 600 feet climbed


That is pushing hard for me these days. Lol. Time I started posting back in here again as I still feel like a beginner  I hang out more in the Tea section these days for more general chat but it's still nice to catch up on what everyone's getting up to in here too.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> That is pushing hard for me these days. Lol. Time I started posting back in here again as I still feel like a beginner  I hang out more in the Tea section these days for more general chat but it's still nice to catch up on what everyone's getting up to in here too.


I will have to stop posting in here - even though it's my favourite part of the forum. 

End of the year maybe

I noticed when cycling in the dark you have less idea how long each hill is so took them all all slowly
Ride was relatively flat though


----------



## Stonechat (11 Oct 2015)

Did the Epic- Box Hill Sportive. ( Thanks @Rustybucket )
It was only 8 days since legs of steel, and could still feel the after-effects slightly.
I rode conservatively, though as it went I still foud it very tough.

First was an ascent of Box Hill, very routine for me. Then the rather steeper Ranmore Common climb.
There was a norther loop up through Effingham and Ockham and West Horsley, then a climb of a hill called perhaps Shere Hill I had not done before, quite tough

Then a smaller climb near Albury called Radnor Road climb
There were Ravens at the top (quite uncommon in Surrey)
THe next 60 odd miles were what looked on the profile to be undulating terrain. However it was quite wearing, there were few flats and by the time the proper hills started again, was quite tired in the legs
Route followed a typically loopy sportive route, via Carnleigh, Godalming, Hascombe, and down to near Billingshurst in Sussex.

Serious hills again were Box Hill and White Downs
The latter I found quite hard, and there were a few shell shocked cyclists at the finish

NOt a ride for quick times!

102.86 miles @ 13.3 mph
Feet climbed were 7615 feet, most I have done
https://www.strava.com/activities/411001082

Hope I will not offend admins by cross posting to your ride today


----------



## Stonechat (14 Oct 2015)

Did my usual shorter ride to Chertsey and back with a short extra bit first
Weather decidedly cooler and later wind getting up

Stiffness in the legs not too bad from Sunday's 100 miler
Colder conditions and wind slowed me a bit

20.3 miles @ 16.1 mph
Only 479 feet climbed

Still good to get the legs working again

https://www.strava.com/activities/412804998


----------



## RegG (14 Oct 2015)

Thought I might contribute here......

Been out today and attempted some hills, one being 10% albeit not too long. Didn't manage to get up the last bit without stopping but was fairly pleased I didn't walk any of it! Hoping my legs are getting stronger.....

https://www.strava.com/activities/412839071


----------



## Rustybucket (15 Oct 2015)

2 months off the bike & counting - Im hoping to get back on by the end of Dec...


----------



## Stonechat (15 Oct 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> 2 months off the bike & counting - Im hoping to get back on by the end of Dec...


Let's hope for you that all goes well


----------



## the_craig (15 Oct 2015)

Hey folks.

Been off the bike for the past couple months. After my holidays, just had no notion to get out cycling Coupled with dark mornings and 13 hours shifts means that commuting has been on the head until the clocks go forward again.

But I did manage to get out yesterday. 
18.7km in under an hour was ok going. But my poor rear end...
https://www.strava.com/activities/412798179


----------



## Stonechat (16 Oct 2015)

Went out this morning.Seemed a shade warmer so went back to shorts.

Really quite windy
Went through Chertsey and turned towards Egham, up Prune Hill and a Loop though Windsor Great Park. Going across Smith's Lawn (the Polo field) was incredibly windy.

Bit disapointed at the slow speed.
Although as usual Garmin average moving speed gives a better picture
25.20 miles @ 15.9 mph.

1037 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/414023625/


----------



## Stonechat (18 Oct 2015)

Nice outing to Marlow with the club
Nice comedy element with group being lost near Hurley.
Managed to shamble through to the cafe in Marlow. I won't go into details!
Pace was good but Strava will not show that due to time being lost in traffic and some offroad etc

In shorts again - long may it last

55.7 miles @ 14.5 mph - slow as mentioned
1407 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/415423049


----------



## SeanM (20 Oct 2015)

So after finally getting my knee sorted seven weeks ago, i have started venturing out on the bike again. Trying not to go too mad, i've been staying relatively local and having a few rides around Sefton Park and such. In anticipation of starting work in a few weeks in Chester i ventured off for a bit of a dry run in case i decide i can actually commute to work. I did manage to get a bit lost around Runcorn, also fell off my bike (which was pretty funny), and finally made it in 2 hrs 20, which was a little longer than i hoped, but it did include stopping to check my phone for directions a couple of times, and then cycling up a hill, down a hill, and then back up the same hill after asking a bloke for directions. 

Still, i'm pretty happy. Although, when i did stop to check my phone, Endomondo stopped tracking, which was a little annoying.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Oct 2015)

Very wet so no riding today.


----------



## the_craig (21 Oct 2015)

Managed 30km today - my first autumnal ride.

It's was very cold, wet and windy. So just like summer cycling except there were leaves on the road. 

It was very nice. On country roads, surrounded by the lovely colours of the season. Although I almost fell off on a couple times on gravelly, leaf covered sections. 

And I think I need some warmer clothes.

https://www.strava.com/activities/417306677


----------



## Stonechat (23 Oct 2015)

First ride for a few days as weather meant I did nn Weds
As I have a slightly longer group rode on Sunday (Sigma Sport challenge), and I need to keep up, tried to throw in some hills and faster sections

Overall speed does not look good but I went up 'Egham' hill 4 ways and did a bit of climbing
Some traffic and level crossings etc slowed average speed

34.69 miles @ 15.6 mph and 1535 feet climbed
On the Strava climbing challenge this month I have now done 5795 m out of target of 7500 m
With about 4000 feet on Sunday with is 1226 metres, I might meet this challenge

https://www.strava.com/activities/418544595


----------



## RegG (25 Oct 2015)

Been trying out some new routes on Friday and this morning. Very pleased with my progress. On Friday I did 17.1 miles at an average of 14mph and today I did 18.4 miles averaging 14.2 mph over a similar route. I think I am finally getting the hang of pedalling in an efficient way!

I may not be that quick compared to the young 'uns but I'm pleased with what I have achieved.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Oct 2015)

Well tough ride
My Friend Marcin told me about the Sigma Sport Challenge (ride run by the Sigma Sports bike shop)
I looked on the net and there were three groups, I signed up for medium speed

Route was (first I cycled to the shop in Hampton Wick), then through Kingston, Banstead, Purley, end a couple of Kent Hills with a loop near Biggin Hill.

I could keep up on the flat but not on the hills, near halfway managed to change to the slow group, (though doing so did a 3 mile loop twice)

A reall toughie and a half

Including the ride from and to home, 89.7 miles, 15.1 mph (pleased with that speed, considering)

Feet climbed 4193

https://www.strava.com/activities/420101196

Marcin hoped to come with me, but had a text from him, he has kidney stones, I feel for him , I had one myself and it is awful

p.s. Eddington Number up to 48


----------



## Stonechat (29 Oct 2015)

Completed my Strava climbing challenge yesterday, posted the ride on YOur ride today here
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-342
Will post my future rides there


----------



## steve keay (29 Oct 2015)

Hit my first 50 mile ride today  Celebrating with wine


----------



## Stonechat (30 Oct 2015)

steve keay said:


> Hit my first 50 mile ride today  Celebrating with wine


Well done, good to hit the milestones.


----------



## iggibizzle (31 Oct 2015)

10,000 mile for the year done. Average of 32.9 mile per day all year. @15.5mph. 1st full year of cycling remember. So hope I inspire some others


----------



## Aunty Tyke (31 Oct 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> 10,000 mile for the year done. Average of 32.9 mile per day all year. @15.5mph. 1st full year of cycling remember. So hope I inspire some others


That is awesome!


----------



## Aunty Tyke (31 Oct 2015)

the_craig said:


> Managed 30km today - my first autumnal ride.
> 
> It's was very cold, wet and windy. So just like summer cycling except there were leaves on the road.
> 
> ...


Leaves are well dodgy!


----------



## Aunty Tyke (31 Oct 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Very wet so no riding today.


With you on that,definitely a dry weather rider!


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> 10,000 mile for the year done. Average of 32.9 mile per day all year. @15.5mph. 1st full year of cycling remember. So hope I inspire some others


Amazing mileage
Know I could hit 5000 but there are things that happen in my life and just have to do what I can then


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Amazing mileage
> Know I could hit 5000 but there are things that happen in my life and just have to do what I can then


Barring anything unforeseen, I should hit the 7,000 ok. Anything more will just be a nice bonus.


----------



## sutts (31 Oct 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> 10,000 mile for the year done. Average of 32.9 mile per day all year. @15.5mph. 1st full year of cycling remember. So hope I inspire some others



That's incredible, well done! I am on 9067 to date, so 10,000 should happen with ease. It's such a hard, hard target as most of us here know, so very well done. 

Can I ask, how old are you and do you work? I find that work just gets in the way now...!!


----------



## iggibizzle (1 Nov 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Amazing mileage
> Know I could hit 5000 but there are things that happen in my life and just have to do what I can then



Most of mine is commuting (always go the long way round  ). 6 days a week. I rarely have days off so it's big miles week in week out. Mrs works all day Sunday so i have a long ride then. I'm lucky that I can cycle to work. Otherwise my mileage wouldn't be nearly as impressive


----------



## iggibizzle (1 Nov 2015)

35 and w


sutts said:


> That's incredible, well done! I am on 9067 to date, so 10,000 should happen with ease. It's such a hard, hard target as most of us here know, so very well done.
> 
> Can I ask, how old are you and do you work? I find that work just gets in the way now...!!



^^ see above. amazingly I recon even with all the cycling to work and back, I am home more than I was when i used to drive to work, then go to gym or football. Was out all night then. These days I'm home by 7pm and have done 40 mile as well as worked all day


----------



## sutts (1 Nov 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> 35 and w
> 
> 
> ^^ see above. amazingly I recon even with all the cycling to work and back, I am home more than I was when i used to drive to work, then go to gym or football. Was out all night then. These days I'm home by 7pm and have done 40 mile as well as worked all day



I can't really cycle to work, as it would mean very early starts (I work 12 hr shifts) along a dangerous dual-carriageway. I do cycle 15 miles after work and after getting up on nights (before work)...the rest I fit in on my days off. The advantage of 12hr shifts is that we get more days off. 

I am tired now though, I'm getting slower and slower as the year progresses (so many people pass me and I can't keep blaming the bike, lol). This is a once-in-a-lifetime personal challenge for me and I aim to do 5 or 6000 next year. I admire anyone who can do such a mileage in a year, whilst working (or even whilst not working)!


----------



## iggibizzle (1 Nov 2015)

Another 85 mile thrashed out today around trough of Bowland . 15mph average with 4000ft climbed. 89 personal trophies on strava. Not a bad day  
40mile of that were totally flat in and out of the fylde coast too.


----------



## steve keay (1 Nov 2015)

It's been a decent week off, hit my first 50 mile ride this week and my highest weekly mileage of 128 miles. But I must admit I'm feeling knackered after today's 35 mile round trip.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2015)

steve keay said:


> It's been a decent week off, hit my first 50 mile ride this week and my highest weekly mileage of 128 miles. But I must admit I'm feeling knackered after today's 35 mile round trip.


Great effort . Don't forget to rest and recover that's important


----------



## yuujiin (6 Nov 2015)

From last year doing naff all.This year have done 4 sportives the longest being 85 miles.The hardest round the peak district all on a hybrid.Have just took delivery of a Giant Defy 0 2015 and booked on for the coast to coast 150 miles in a day .
At 47 losing weight from 21.5 stone to 17.5 cycling has been fantastic for me.Need to shed some more for next year.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Nov 2015)

yuujiin said:


> From last year doing naff all.This year have done 4 sportives the longest being 85 miles.The hardest round the peak district all on a hybrid.Have just took delivery of a Giant Defy 0 2015 and booked on for the coast to coast 150 miles in a day .
> At 47 losing weight from 21.5 stone to 17.5 cycling has been fantastic for me.Need to shed some more for next year.


Great and well done
Wow that's a big step up from 85 to 150

Myself have done 2 100 mile Sportives this year. Just about had enough of being on the bibike by the end though
Sure the peak district is a tough ride, especially on a hybrid.

Just looking myself to do Sportive(s) further afield next year and rejected Peak DIstrict as too tough
100 miles with 9000 feet of climbing? I found 7000 feet tough enough!

Sure you will have a good training regime, good luck with it


----------



## iancity (7 Nov 2015)

Absolutely peanuts compared to others on here but just logged my 1000th mile for 2015, personally delighted with it, seeing my 2014 total was 314 miles :-)


----------



## the_craig (8 Nov 2015)

Well done @iancity 

I'm just 150km off 1,600km for the year (1000 miles) 

I fully expect to hit that in the next fortnight and reach a goal I quietly set myself when I got my bike in May. 

85.2km ride done today with 933m of elevation gain and an average speed of 21.7km/h.

Although my favourite thing about today was my Vmax of 76.7km/h (47.9mph) 

https://www.strava.com/activities/428705570


----------



## ChrisEyles (22 Nov 2015)

Went out for my first proper ride since injuring my knee in a MTB accident a couple of months ago. I picked a nice easy route along the back lanes without any big hills, about 45 miles, and was very pleased to get around it with only a little knee pain (which vanished fairly quickly after finishing the ride). The knee had been giving me some serious pain over the last couple of months, so It's very good to see light at the end of the tunnel and to feel a bit more optimistic about making a full recovery in the future. Plus it was the first properly gorgeous winter's day of the year, definitely my favourite weather to ride in (as long as you're well wrapped up!).


----------



## Aunty Tyke (22 Nov 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Went out for my first proper ride since injuring my knee in a MTB accident a couple of months ago. I picked a nice easy route along the back lanes without any big hills, about 45 miles, and was very pleased to get around it with only a little knee pain (which vanished fairly quickly after finishing the ride). The knee had been giving me some serious pain over the last couple of months, so It's very good to see light at the end of the tunnel and to feel a bit more optimistic about making a full recovery in the future. Plus it was the first properly gorgeous winter's day of the year, definitely my favourite weather to ride in (as long as you're well wrapped up!).


That was a long ride after your injury,well done you! Good to be out again


----------



## ChrisEyles (22 Nov 2015)

Definitely great to be out and about again  The distance was not a problem, but going fast and getting up the hills was!


----------



## Nomadski (27 Nov 2015)

Reposted from Your Ride Today thread.

Well I finally got out on my first Manchester ride. ColinJ very kindly offered to show me a few sights in his neck of the woods, so met up in Todmorden.







Forecast was a bit grim for later in the day so we set off heading through Hebden Bridge (which I've heard of...somehow) and Mytholmroyd before hitting the first climb. Near the top the wind got a little outrageous, so we diverted off the main road just after Cragg Vale. The view was fantastic.





















Hilly climbs was followed by step descents, and on new roads I was taking the downs almost as slowly as I was climbing!

Another climb up Luddenden Foot, avoiding a rather irate driver (irate for goodness knows what reason other than we hadn't thrown ourselves and our bikes into the nearest ditch for him) for another photo op






Then thru Midgley for another climb, at this point the weather started turning from reasonable sunshine to light rain. In the distance, dark clouds were a loomin'.






Photo of a photo being taken of a photo being taken...






A few more skittish descents, this time in light rain, and back through Hebden Bridge (still hadn't figured out how I knew this place) where ColinJ went full evil and looped us back to a monstrous hill that I shall call "Mount Sonofabitch" (although its technical name is Heptonstall Road). The rain lashed down as I huffed and puffed my way up the 1 mile, 10% average gradient, having to stop 3 times for a quick breather while Colin effortlessly span his way ahead of me.

Then the rain got heavier, and for the last 100 yards I was treated to cobbles! And mad bus drivers doing Colin McRae impressions!

Almost at the top I was greeted with the beautiful oasis that was a cafe.






A cold shivering Nomad sat eating his chip butty and drank his tea, but in truth it didn't concern me too much as Colin was great company, even though it was clear from the last climb that he was secretly trying to kill me.

I also had a theory that I maybe read about Hebden Bridge due to some war, perhaps the war of the roses?

(^^ I've looked, it has no history with wars, floral or otherwise).

After the pitstop, and being reassured it was all downhill from here, we carried on up the rest of the climb (there was some left apparently) and then had to stop as Colin was suffering from a slack bottom.






Then followed quite a few sketchy descents, and some unannounced climbs before a final photo op of some more stunning scenery.






Finally making our way back down to Todmorden where we parted ways and I spent 20 minutes loading the car back up for the ride home.

Despite not having ridden too much recently, having the backend of my manflu, and clearly being out of my depth with these hills, I thoroughly enjoyed it, and must give massive thanks to ColinJ for all the local tales he passed on, being great company, and being very, VERY patient!

I also found out it was the second biggest ascent in a single ride, after Velothon Wales - and that was only 150 metres more over an extra 60 miles!

I still don't know where I know Hebden Bridge from.

https://www.strava.com/activities/440284946


----------



## bikeman66 (27 Nov 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Reposted from Your Ride Today thread.
> 
> Well I finally got out on my first Manchester ride. ColinJ very kindly offered to show me a few sights in his neck of the woods, so met up in Todmorden.
> 
> ...


Great reading! Looks like a fantastic ride. I'd like to think I'll get to do some riding up that way at some point in the future. If you're ever heading towards the Isle of Wight give me a shout, I'll gladly show you around.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (27 Nov 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Reposted from Your Ride Today thread.
> 
> Well I finally got out on my first Manchester ride. ColinJ very kindly offered to show me a few sights in his neck of the woods, so met up in Todmorden.
> 
> ...


Brilliant ride!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2015)

Well having done a grand total of 577 miles since the 1st of July, I guess I am back here.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well having done a grand total of 577 miles since the 1st of July, I guess I am back here.


You and me both Nigel. Between nagging back pain again and really shitty weather I have hardly done a thing the last few weeks. Not that bothered to be honest. Might even just have a really good rest over the next couple of months and pick up again early spring.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2015)

@Mo1959 winters usually much worse your end anyway, last winter here was mild, expect the same this year to be honest, its the 2nd week in Dec and temps are at 10+C. I have just been busy with other stuff, all I seem to have lost is a bit of stamina, though I was slower last night than of late, but that could be because it was dark, it was the same last winter.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2015)

sutts said:


> I am tired now though, I'm getting slower and slower as the year progresses (so many people pass me and I can't keep blaming the bike, lol). This is a once-in-a-lifetime personal challenge for me and I aim to do 5 or 6000 next year. I admire anyone who can do such a mileage in a year, whilst working *(or even whilst not working)*!


Its got to be those that can do this whilst working, doing it whilst not working is pretty easy, just need to motivation to go out.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Dec 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well having done a grand total of 577 miles since the 1st of July, I guess I am back here.


Good to see you back Nigel
Having done a bit of a marathon effort in October, i.e.
Surrey Legs of Steel, 50 miles and 5000 ft, with evil hills (up to 25%)
Following week Original Box hill sportive, 104 miles, 7000 feet
Following week just a normal club run with local club
Following week Sigmasport CHallenge, which inclucing the cycling to get there and back was 89 miles and 4000 ft

So I Have mostly gone onto the Your Ride Today thread, but still calling in here quite often.
We have not had the worst of the tweather here, I feel for them in Cumbria as we were flooded ourself last year

Sorry to hear your back is playing up @Mo1959 , hope it is no for too long

I am not resting up but trying to retain as much form as possible over the winter, it took a lot of effort to get the speed back this year, to the point where I was fast enough to join club runs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2015)

@Stonechat just looked at my data in garmin training centre, and June it was 15.4, its currently about 14.3, but I am not fused I just enjoy riding, I can still ride 20+ miles without a break (more probably, but thats as much as I have done recently), something I could,'t even a month or two into cycling. I can't remember my first non stop 20+ ride nor any of them to be honest, just all the miles.


----------



## sutts (8 Dec 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its got to be those that can do this whilst working, doing it whilst not working is pretty easy, just need to motivation to go out.



Well, I understand what you are saying, but I disagree that it is ever easy. 10,000 miles on a bike, in a year, is a big ask for anyone. Of course, having the motivation is the key, but it still requires a lot of effort and energy! I certainly won't be trying it again...and as an update, I am now just 96 miles away from my target.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2015)

I'm making a guest appearance in this thread after spotting Nomadski's ride report above. The picture of me pulling a very strange face was because I had a chilly gale force wind blowing towards me at the time. As for my 'slack bottom' ... it was a joke inspired by the road sign behind me! 

Yes, it was a fun ride. If any of you are ever planning to come up here to do some cycling and want a guide, let me know and I'll do the same for you.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I'm making a guest appearance in this thread after spotting Nomadski's ride report above. The picture of me pulling a very strange face was because I had a chilly gale force wind blowing towards me at the time. As for my 'slack bottom' ... it was a joke inspired by the road sign behind me!
> 
> Yes, it was a fun ride. If any of you are ever planning to come up here to do some cycling and want a guide, let me know and I'll do the same for you.


Nice offer, I have a hankering to ride up Holme Moss sometime, but that's someway off just yet


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2015)

sutts said:


> Well, I understand what you are saying, but I disagree that it is ever easy. 10,000 miles on a bike, in a year, is a big ask for anyone. Of course, having the motivation is the key, but it still requires a lot of effort and energy! I certainly won't be trying it again...and as an update, I am now just 96 miles away from my target.


I did just short of it in my first full year of cycling, the year we had lying snow till the end of April here, so I know what's involved, I should have clarified it a bit in that you quoted 5-6,000 which is relatively easy in a year if not working, I should hit 3,000 miles this year, and I have only done 550 miles or so since 1st of July. I did 6,000 last year with two lay off's the bike due to infections, a month doing the front garden (well not quite only 400 miles or so). I also did 3,000 miles in my first 6 months, that was hard, so I am not taking away from your achievement, which is an amazing target, just that the 5-6,000 isn't so difficult in a year as I said that sort of distance is down to motivation and commitment, I didn't have it the latter part of the summer, plus I had to dig a flaming new bigger pond, 4,000 litres, again in Aug, 3ftx6ftx8 1/2ft and all the plumbing, building wiring (its designed should any of the pipes leak it flows back into the pond, its quite clever the design , as all the workings are pretty much hidden but easy to change if need be. Sorry about using both metric and imperial, but a child of the 60's so I work in both if need be.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Dec 2015)

Yes I remain resolutely in the miles and miles per hour camp and feet climbed. My Garmin, though configured to imperial, resolutely gives climbing in metres though.

I don't set targets for longer periods as life has the habit of getting in the way, Dad died, we got flooded, wife was in hospital etc., etc.

However I think there is still a slight possibility I may catch up with last year's mileage. If I set a targewt it would've been 5000 miles, but won't make that


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Yes I remain resolutely in the miles and miles per hour camp and feet climbed. *My Garmin, though configured to imperial, resolutely gives climbing in metres though.*


Must have been a child of the 60's who designed it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2015)

@Nigelnaturist  stranger - glad to see you are back.

@sutts 10,000 miles is a great achievement. Don't worry about the slowing down, we all slow down this time of year and most of the people going by you won't have done the mileage you have. Make sure you tell us when you've knocked off those last few miles


----------



## RegG (9 Dec 2015)

Having read many of the threads on here I am feeling pretty inadequate in that I have just about managed 900 miles so far since around April. This is my first year getting back into cycling properly for many years so I suppose I am doing reasonably OK. Hoping to crack the 1000 before 31 December but as we are away for 9 days soon that could prove difficult. Well done to everyone else who has clocked up so many thousands of miles in a year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2015)

@Supersuperleeds some mileage you done there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2015)

RegG said:


> Having read many of the threads on here I am feeling pretty inadequate in that I have just about managed 900 miles so far since around April. This is my first year getting back into cycling properly for many years so I suppose I am doing reasonably OK. Hoping to crack the 1000 before 31 December but as we are away for 9 days soon that could prove difficult. Well done to everyone else who has clocked up so many thousands of miles in a year.


On my 2nd half year performance your ahead of me I think, would need to work it out, yea by about 2 miles month, me 103 ish you about 105 a month (give or take) so don't feel down bout it, celebrate the fact you do 25-30 miles a week more than many of the nation. Hope you manage the 1,000 miles.


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Dec 2015)

I did a 30mile ride today, 2nd ride this week, I've found that I've not been stopping, because I was getting too cold off the bike in this weather.


----------



## RegG (10 Dec 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement. I hope to crack the 1000 miles but if the weather stays wet and windy as it is today I'm not so sure I'll get there! Don't mind a bit of wind but hate the rain.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Dec 2015)

RegG said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I hope to crack the 1000 miles but if the weather stays wet and windy as it is today I'm not so sure I'll get there! Don't mind a bit of wind but hate the rain.


You get used to it,


----------



## RegG (11 Dec 2015)

Been out this morning and have now passed the 900 mile marker for this year. It may not be a lot compared to some forum members but I am more than happy with it. If I can I would like to crack the 1000 before the end of the month but thats looking unlikely at the moment due to various other commitments.


----------



## iggibizzle (12 Dec 2015)

Well, (touch wood) looks like I might hit 12,000 for the year. Just under 11.5 at the moment. So can actually ease off the weekly average a bit and still hit it. Rarely used to cycle until late last year. And working 6 days a week, planning a wedding etc. Fits in nicely 

Some of the weather I've powered on through has been a real challenge. Blackpool has taken the brunt of the recent storms.


----------



## iggibizzle (12 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/athletes/5123842 See if I make it


----------



## RegG (12 Dec 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Well, (touch wood) looks like I might hit 12,000 for the year.



Blimey! Thats more than I do in my car. Well done


----------



## iggibizzle (12 Dec 2015)

Yup. Used to drive the miles but the stress of driving around blackpools pathetic road networks was doing my head in. Had the car crushed and bought a bike. I have a car again now, but rarely use it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2015)

RegG said:


> Been out this morning and have now passed the 900 mile marker for this year. It may not be a lot compared to some forum members but I am more than happy with it. If I can I would like to crack the 1000 before the end of the month but thats looking unlikely at the moment due to various other commitments.



@RegG 

Don't underestimate what you have achieved there - think about what you have ridden as a straight line single ride. It is a blooming long way. Well done to you.

Re: comparing yourself against other people - not worth it. Different people have more time than others, are more committed & focussed, are more obsessed, some commute (relatively easy way to rack up big miles) and other people have bigger family commitments, job/study commitments and maybe a wider range of health activities etc.

I think the high mileages racked up on here are fantastic but I'm not going to compare myself to them as I get my health fix/kicks in other ways and tbh the thought of sitting on a bike for maybe 20-25 hours a week year round does not float my boat one iota.

We are all individuals and I think you are doing really well. Keep at it!


----------



## iggibizzle (1 Jan 2016)

Finished up the year on 12,157 miles. 1st full year into cycling. Surprised myself with that one


----------



## the_craig (1 Jan 2016)

Not been here for a while. 

Today I popped a cherry of sorts, I had my first crash. 

Coming up to a roundabout and I hit a patch of black ice and down I went. I only sustained some scrapes and minor road rash but my bike didn't fare so well. Front dérailleur ended up completely bent and my left pedal had a big chunk taken out of it. 12km into my planned 60km ride as well. Just called it a day and went home with my pride severely bruised. 

Although, while I was trying to fix my bike, a cyclist stopped to make sure I was ok. We even exchanged a handshake and a "Happy New Year"  I never even caught his name but if you are here, cheers mate.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Jan 2016)

the_craig said:


> Not been here for a while.
> 
> Today I popped a cherry of sorts, I had my first crash.
> 
> ...




Had 2 of them ones. Not very pleasant, but the old adage of getting back on as soon as possible is true, soon it will be but a distant memory.


Haven't posted about my first ride on my new CX bike but I went out for a slightly longer ride few days ago to test it.

When I went in for measuring at Dolans office, I was advised to get a 56cm frame. We went through all the usual stuff and a bike was ordered. A few weeks later I still hadn't heard anything so contacted Dolan and got their sales director on the phone saying the person who had done my fit wasn't with the business anymore (uh-oh) and everyone who had looked at my details reckoned I should have been advised to get a 58cm frame.

My Cannondale was a 54cm frame so the jump up was a little alarming, and I did wonder if they had a shortage of 56cm's and were trying to fob me off a little with the 58cm, but they reassured me many of their mechanics had looked at my measurements and didn't understand why a 56cm was advised. So I tried it out and immediately it felt BIG! Not much room for the old man parts when free standing, but the reach felt ok-ish.

So the first ride went ok, but I wanted to try over 30-35 miles as that is where trouble usually kicks in when I havent got a good setup.

So off I went along the various parks through National Route 6, which was even boggier than the first time (pictured) but still gloriously quiet. A fantastic 6 or 7 miles up to Radcliffe.







Cutting across the M60 halfway over reminding me of the M25 crossover en route to Box Hill.






Just prior to arriving at Radcliffe, the river Irwell was showing at its banks some of the debris from the recent flooding that had impacted the area quite hard over December.






From Route 6 I went urban, heading round Radcliffe and Pilsworth until a fellow cyclist came alongside and chatted for a couple of minutes along Moss Hall Road. While he was fully road biked up, my heavier CX bike was getting to my legs a little on the tarmac so I made no attempt to keep to his pace, but was nice to have a friendly chat for a couple of minutes.

He did say the upcoming climb I was about to do was "nice". When a cyclist says a climb is nice, that is usually the point I reroute, but I was out so...

After shooting past my turn off and turning round, I stopped for pics, and to stop coughing (stupid cough) for a moment at the base of the hill.






So up to Ashworth Reservoir I went! A few steep bits slowly ground out, a few flats followed by some more steep bits. It seemed to go on for ages, and every time I was stopping for pics "near the top" I was finding out I wasn't actually near the top at all.

"Ice To See You" (<---------- Yeah, I went there).




































By the time I got to the top, I was getting a bit chilly (my fault for stopping so much to take pictures!) and I missed the best shot coming over the top facing the reservoir itself (again due to taking so many photos, and too much Beatles music playing!).

So with depleted phone battery I continued, knowing the hills were mostly behind me.

Along the A680 I started getting quite bad neck ache, and 10 miles later quite a bit of lower back pain too. Something I never had with the Cannondale, and leaves me thinking something isnt right with the bike. It might be just a shorter stem required - my knees and legs were ok, so perhaps that means the frame itself is of an ok size....I need to speak with Dolan.

Anyway, back home muddied, a little damp and cool, but neck and lower back ache aside, I felt good to get out in 2016 and have found another route I can have some fun on.

https://www.strava.com/activities/461403476

Hope everyone had a great New Year, and have a great 2016.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Jan 2016)

It was a great day today in Cheshire, I did a 30 miler around the river Weaver up near Frodsham hill. 

30-40 miles seems to be the limit of my legs at the moment, hopefully, they'll improve over time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jan 2016)

3,108 miles off last years target.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jan 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 3,108 miles off last years target.


I have not really been able to set targets, life seems to get in the way
In 2015 managed just shy of 2014's mileage though a lot more climbing


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jan 2016)

Stonechat said:


> I have not really been able to set targets, life seems to get in the way
> In 2015 managed just shy of 2014's mileage though a lot more climbing


All I can say is it was 2 1/2ft more per mile than the year before and slightly more difficult per mile, but hardly taxing.
Data in quarters


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Feb 2016)

Just done the weather for last years rides on the whole cooler than 2014, and about the same as 2013 and 2012, the days I was out on the whole not as windy as previous years, , though it rained less (or I went out on less wet days) those I did tended to be wetter, 




Last 4 columns to do with head and tail winds.


----------



## Leescfc79 (14 Mar 2016)

Can't believe this thread has gone so quiet, I remember when it was hard to keep up with the number of posts!

I'm classing myself as a newbie again, after a cycling disaster of 2015 and a complete loss of mojo I got a place for RideLondon so have a goal for this year and thought I'd better pull my finger out so I've been out for a ride for the last 4 days in a row, only 10 miles at a time but really enjoyed it and think I might just have the bug back! 

A long way to go to get my fitness of a few years ago but everyone has to start somewhere.....again!


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Mar 2016)

Good luck with RideLondon.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Mar 2016)

This thread was a big help to me when I restarted, but have now moved on as my fitness has improved.

Doing Velothon this year and Mont Ventoux

Good luck @Leescfc79 with the Ride London, I know someone at our club who is doing this too


----------



## GreigM (15 Mar 2016)

Don't think I ever stopped being a beginner, last year I only went out 24 times on my bike, life and moving house seemed to just take over. Hopefully this year I can get out a lot more, not seen @Mo1959 on Strava recently, hope all is ok with everyone here


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Mar 2016)

GreigM said:


> Don't think I ever stopped being a beginner, last year I only went out 24 times on my bike, life and moving house seemed to just take over. Hopefully this year I can get out a lot more, not seen @Mo1959 on Strava recently, hope all is ok with everyone here



@GreigM 

Not seen Mo' on here for a while - does anyone know what has happened to her?


----------



## Leescfc79 (18 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @GreigM
> 
> Not seen Mo' on here for a while - does anyone know what has happened to her?



She seems to have disappeared from both CC and Strava, hope all is OK.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Mar 2016)

With the improved weather in the last few months, I'm getting out for longer rides and more enjoyable rides.

I've found that there is a big difference between riding 50miles with stops and 50miles with no stops. Not stopping takes a lot more discipline than I have.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2016)

GreigM said:


> Don't think I ever stopped being a beginner, last year I only went out 24 times on my bike, life and moving house seemed to just take over. Hopefully this year I can get out a lot more, not seen @Mo1959 on Strava recently, hope all is ok with everyone here





SpokeyDokey said:


> @GreigM
> 
> Not seen Mo' on here for a while - does anyone know what has happened to her?





Leescfc79 said:


> She seems to have disappeared from both CC and Strava, hope all is OK.


Hi Guys. Thanks for the concern. All is well with me.

Got a bit fed up of the forum after what I considered some overly heavy handed moderation in another section and only look in very occasionally now.

I also decided to cancel my old Strava account and start afresh. I was getting a bit disillusioned comparing my current performances with what I was able to do only a couple of years ago. Not sure I've ever really regained full strength and fitness since my crash summer before last. Also a local group I joined just for a bit of banter all got a bit serious too wanting to organise cycles and runs and go for breakfasts after, etc. I just felt that they were all much better athletes than another couple of us that were there and secondly, they all work so paying for full english after a run would be pocket money to them but is serious money when you are retired. Lol.

Anyhoo. I still use Strava just to record things and don't mind anyone following me that rides or jogs like I do............purely for fun, fitness and fresh air and doesn't care about segments, challenges etc. I am now using my Mo 1959 name on it.

All the best guys. Keep the pedals turning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2016)

Mo1959 said:


> Hi Guys. Thanks for the concern. All is well with me.
> 
> Got a bit fed up of the forum after what I considered some overly heavy handed moderation in another section and only look in very occasionally now.
> 
> ...



@Mo1959 I was just wondering the other day if you were okay as I hadn't seen you on here or Strava for a while. Glad you are okay, I'm going to follow you on Strava if you don't mind as you were one of the people who really motivated me when I first started.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Mar 2016)

Yes you and @Nigelnaturist seemed to keep the thread going


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Mo1959 I was just wondering the other day if you were okay as I hadn't seen you on here or Strava for a while. Glad you are okay, I'm going to follow you on Strava if you don't mind as you were one of the people who really motivated me when I first started.


Don't think I will be motivating many folks these days. I've kinda resigned myself to less miles and slower speeds and only on nice days. Lol


----------



## tfg71 (21 Mar 2016)

I haven't posted on here for a while as I have been busy work and home life, however have decided finger oot. Went out couple weekends ago and decided to set my Garmin for 5 miles, plan was 5 out 5 in on the local cycle path on my mtb, ended up doing 11.49miles. Felt a bit rubbery legged but good. Forward to 2 weeks later and on Sat went out took my wife and we did 10.5miles then same again on Sunday. Felt great could have gone further but my wife was feeling the effects. Not once did I even think about my heart attack in May 2015 I was too busy enjoying myself. Going to try and get out again this Wed and try a bit further at the weekend.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Mar 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> 30-40 miles seems to be the limit of my legs at the moment, hopefully, they'll improve over time.



It's interesting how quickly we can improve if we get out for regular rides each week, I now regularly ride 50miles (slowly with no hills)...............


----------



## steve50 (31 Mar 2016)

Been a while since I updated my own progress, best ride to date was on the 20th of this month, set off at 06.20am steady ride out to Hollingworth lake and back 42 miles in total, had aching legs and a very sore posteria for a couple of days (wrong choice of saddle) probably could have done with feeding a bit more on the way back as i really started to feel it two thirds of the way home. It served to highlight the importance of feeding the body as well as re-hydration. Still not too bad for my first "real" ride out since before Xmas last year.


----------



## DaveGM (1 Apr 2016)

Having started riding towards the back end of last summer following retirement, I set myself two goals for this year.

1200 miles for the year or 100 miles a month, and a single trip from Southport pier to the Iron man Anthony Gormley statues on Crosby beach and back - a round trip of just over 30 miles.

Yes, very modest compared to a lot of you about here but I hoped it would be an achievable goal for me.

In March, I clocked up 120 miles ( after approx 40 in each of January and February) so that goal is looking a possibility, and I am now beginning to think the 30 mile trip may be achievable in the shorter term. My longest single ride to date has been about 22 miles.

Onwards and upwards - I hope!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2016)

Been ages since I posted in this section of the forum.

Got my bike 3.5 years ago and after a first ride of 7 miles or so I did 2400 miles and around 165000' climbing last year.

Bit down on last year to date but hey-ho.

So all you Newbies - keep at it!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Apr 2016)

Hmmm - not many Newbies to keep the thread alive?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hmmm - not many Newbies to keep the thread alive?


Wait till after the Olympics , like @Mo1959 I have done very little since July, not quite 1,000 miles I think, what i have found is that whilst fitness has fallen off, its never as bad as when I started, still June is coming so need to get out a bit for the ride to York.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (11 Apr 2016)

Newbie? Well I am not NEW to cycling but I am new to MTBiking...
Yesterday was actually my first ride ever with a MTB and man they choose a route that was hmmmm "complicated" But as a newbie everything now silky smooth is complicated..







One of the pictures I took yesterday... Soon after that tunnel I had to dismount and push the bike up a hill.. Fun times..fun times..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Apr 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wait till after the Olympics , like @Mo1959 I have done very little since July, not quite 1,000 miles I think, what i have found is that whilst fitness has fallen off, its never as bad as when I started, still June is coming so need to get out a bit for the ride to York.



@Nigelnaturist 

Good to hear from you! 

That is low mileage for you!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Nigelnaturist
> 
> Good to hear from you!
> 
> That is low mileage for you!


I know, had other things happening. Money being a big issue at the moment, I have to reduce costs somewhere. I try to not ride to much in wet weather at the moment for that reason.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Apr 2016)

DaveGM said:


> Having started riding towards the back end of last summer following retirement, I set myself two goals for this year.
> 
> 1200 miles for the year or 100 miles a month, and a single trip from Southport pier to the Iron man Anthony Gormley statues on Crosby beach and back - a round trip of just over 30 miles.
> 
> ...


Keep at it, the miles will start to get easier


----------



## Heigue'r (16 Apr 2016)

Haven't been about for a while,last major ride i done was a 25 mile commute each way last august....got out last monday for the first time since then!!...feeling great and looking to majorily pick things up this year...Quit a 50 cig a day habit on new years day this year so allthough ive put a few lbs on,the cycling felt better than ever.Ive been doing a lap of hyde park in the morning before work and its great...there are 100s and 100s of cyclists in there,very motivational


*edit*just seen my sig with weight....hahaha...haha...i wish


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

Heigue'r said:


> Haven't been about for a while,last major ride i done was a 25 mile commute each way last august....got out last monday for the first time since then!!...feeling great and looking to majorily pick things up this year...Quit a 50 cig a day habit on new years day this year so allthough ive put a few lbs on,the cycling felt better than ever.Ive been doing a lap of hyde park in the morning before work and its great...there are 100s and 100s of cyclists in there,very motivational
> 
> 
> *edit*just seen my sig with weight....hahaha...haha...i wish


You can lose a bit, if you end up off the bike for a bit. It's easily sorted


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Apr 2016)

@Mo1959 Great to hear from you! I was wondering why you'd disappeared from Strava. You were always first to dish out the kudos, seemingly no matter the time of day!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> @Mo1959 Great to hear from you! I was wondering why you'd disappeared from Strava. You were always first to dish out the kudos, seemingly no matter the time of day!


Sadly, I'm back to beginner status again I think. Lol. Have really slowed down these days, but still enjoying it which is the main thing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2016)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly, I'm back to beginner status again I think. Lol. Have really slowed down these days, but still enjoying it which is the main thing.


Guess your starting point was better than mine then.


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 May 2016)

2 months on from getting my mojo back and starting to feel a bit fitter, only manged 300 miles in that time but it's not far off what I did in the previous 12 months so a massive improvement.

Biggest ride for nearly 18 months was done last Sunday (41 miles) with relative ease although slow but I've never been bothered about speed.

Hopefully be ready for Ride London at the end of July but need to find time to get some longer rides in....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 May 2016)

Leescfc79 said:


> 2 months on from getting my mojo back and starting to feel a bit fitter, only manged 300 miles in that time but it's not far off what I did in the previous 12 months so a massive improvement.
> 
> Biggest ride for nearly 18 months was done last Sunday (41 miles) with relative ease although slow but I've never been bothered about speed.
> 
> Hopefully be ready for Ride London at the end of July but need to find time to get some longer rides in....



Good stuff!


----------



## GreigM (23 May 2016)

Not much posts in here these days! Still a beginner after a poor year last year but getting out a lot more regularly this year, have already done more miles this year than last so hopefully can keep it up. Plodded along to my longest ride to date today at 40 miles, was a lovely day for it as well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2016)

Second longest days ride this year yesterday all of 23.6 miles total to date 327.2 miles (rwgps) and 16,443ft


----------



## GreigM (31 May 2016)

Lovely couple of days up here in Scotland, got out for 30 miles then 24. Bike felt really strange today so when got home had a check over and my headset was rather loose so hopefully that was the reason. Also had a rather annoying clicking with every pedal turn which turned out to be the pedal catching on the fd cable, wish I had noticed it before I got home


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2016)

GreigM said:


> Lovely couple of days up here in Scotland, got out for 30 miles then 24. Bike felt really strange today so when got home had a check over and my headset was rather loose so hopefully that was the reason. Also had a rather annoying clicking with every pedal turn which turned out to be the pedal catching on the fd cable, wish I had noticed it before I got home


Mines been lose for years, headset that is.


----------



## Stevec047 (10 Jun 2016)

My progress is going from strength to strength. Having only started cycling back in october I have already put over 300 miles on the bike from January with nearly all 500 to date.

Having slowly built up my distance from 17 miles to recently a 50 miler charity ride and regular once a week 30 to 35 mile rides solo or as a social group, I have now lost quite a bit of weight starting from 17 stone down to mid 14 stone and my fitness levels have sky rocketed. I actually have leg muscles and nice sculptured shoulders that I never knew existed and seem to be hooked on getting on the bike each week.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jun 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> My progress is going from strength to strength. Having only started cycling back in october I have already put over 300 miles on the bike from January with nearly all 500 to date.
> 
> Having slowly built up my distance from 17 miles to recently a 50 miler charity ride and regular once a week 30 to 35 mile rides solo or as a social group, I have now lost quite a bit of weight starting from 17 stone down to mid 14 stone and my fitness levels have sky rocketed. I actually have leg muscles and nice sculptured shoulders that I never knew existed and seem to be hooked on getting on the bike each week.



Good news on the weight loss - presume you are doing something on the diet front as 500 miles wouldn't lop 2.5 stone off of you? (I'm not saying that's what you intimated btw.)


----------



## Stevec047 (10 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good news on the weight loss - presume you are doing something on the diet front as 500 miles wouldn't lop 2.5 stone off of you? (I'm not saying that's what you intimated btw.)


Yeah I have cut all the rubbish out of the diet and trying to eat fresh meat veg and fruit staying away from highly processed sauces meals etc oh and reducing portion sizes.

The main thing that has helped is just excersise silly as it may sound 15 years sat doing nothing and then starting really kicked started my matabolism in to action.

I find that after a ride I am not hungry at all and tend to be able to wait till tea time before eating a proper meal. Probably not the best idea but I don't seem to feel any negative effects and still hAve plenty of energy for the rest of the day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2016)

Well the eye doctors say i have this problem "non-arteritic anterior ischaemic optic neuropathy" need to go back in a month or so just to check there is nothing more underlying cause.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jun 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the eye doctors say i have this problem "non-arteritic anterior ischaemic optic neuropathy" need to go back in a month or so just to check there is nothing more underlying cause.



Good luck with getting that sorted Nigel - problems with eyes are always a big worry.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good luck with getting that sorted Nigel - problems with eyes are always a big worry.


Thanks, from what they were saying and what I have read I don't think its a thing to worry to much about, they want to keep an eye on me though (sorry).


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jun 2016)

Hope it's all ok @Nigelnaturist


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Hope it's all ok @Nigelnaturist


Thanks Bob, it should be.


----------



## RegG (18 Jun 2016)

Me and my partner are progressing well, at least in our opinion! We have just completed our first 25 mile ride this morning - not a high mileage compared to many/most of you out there but at 62 (me) and 59 (she) we are very pleased. We are doing the 25 mile Great Notts bike Ride next weekend and are now confident we can do it without a problem.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2016)

RegG said:


> Me and my partner are progressing well, at least in our opinion! We have just completed our first 25 mile ride this morning - not a high mileage compared to many/most of you out there but at 62 (me) and 59 (she) we are very pleased. We are doing the 25 mile Great Notts bike Ride next weekend and are now confident we can do it without a problem.


Nice one, its more than I have done in a single ride this year.


----------



## RegG (18 Jun 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice one, its more than I have done in a single ride this year.



Thanks.... hope you get your eye problem sorted and get a few more miles in soon!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2016)

RegG said:


> Thanks.... hope you get your eye problem sorted and get a few more miles in soon!


Its not the eye keeping me of the road, just had no drive since last July, that and cost at the moment just can't afford new parts.
I ride pretty regular just tends not to be far.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jun 2016)

RegG said:


> Me and my partner are progressing wellout there but at 62 (me) and 59 (she) we are very pleased. We are doing the 25 mile Great Notts bike Ride next weekend and are now confident we , at least in our opinion! We have just completed our first 25 mile ride this morning - *not a high mileage compared to many/most of you* can do it without a problem.



@RegG

Don't be negative about the distance you have ridden. 25 miles is a decent length ride in most cyclist's books.

For sure there are plenty of cyclists who regularly ride much longer distances and plenty who ride much shorter routes.

I neither look up to those who ride further than me or down on those who do less. Ditto on the average speed front. Not everyone wants to spend hours and hours on a bike pushing their performance limits. Good on those that do but it really is not the be all and end all.

The important thing is you are out and exercising which is super-important esp' as we enter our 'Golden Years' - my age is under my avatar btw.

Here's a thing - when you are next in a car going for a modest drive then clock the first 25 miles - you'll notice that it is a pretty long distance. 

You're both doing well and what's really nice is that you are doing it with each other - stick at it!


----------



## RegG (19 Jun 2016)

Thanks to SpokeyDokey for your reply and apologies to NigelNaturist if I have misread his earlier posts.


----------



## DaveGM (19 Jun 2016)

RegG said:


> Me and my partner are progressing well, at least in our opinion! We have just completed our first 25 mile ride this morning - not a high mileage compared to many/most of you out there but at 62 (me) and 59 (she) we are very pleased. We are doing the 25 mile Great Notts bike Ride next weekend and are now confident we can do it without a problem.



I think that's good going

Why? because I am also at the same stage where 25 miles has been my longest to date. Also similar age at 64. It didn't seem too far to ride on a nice sunny day, but as SpokeyDokey pointed out its actually quite a long way.

To me, the main thing is enjoying it and not feeling pressurised to do more than you want to.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2016)

@RegG none needed, I had an eye test on the 22 of May, two days later I was at the eye clinic for tests, nine days later I had a Fluorescein angiography (dye in the blood to show up the blood vessels better) and two weeks later back for more tests and a diagnosis of non arteritic ischemic optic neuropathy or an optic nerve stroke, they don't think anything more serious is wrong, but need to go back for further tests just to check it is nothing more serious like a brain tumour ect..


----------



## RegG (23 Jun 2016)

My partner and me went out again yesterday with the intention of doing another 25 miles in preparation for this weekends Great Notts Bike Ride...... and ended up doing just over 30 miles! Having a rest now before Sundays ride.


----------



## Emmaroid (28 Jun 2016)

Well after never really doing any cycling in my life i've started cycling and am loving it. Been bought a Merida Reacto 400 which is damn sexy and am trying to build up my distances. Last night I went out and did 10 mile, Not far, I know but its a start! I found the main thing which made me want to stop wasnt my legs or being out of breath but the pressure felt on my wrists. This has been the case whichever bike I have ridden... Tell me my wrists will get used to it please!

EDIT: just searched and found some tips on a video to help my wrists so will try that the next time I ride :-)


----------



## RegG (28 Jun 2016)

Emmaroid said:


> Well after never really doing any cycling in my life i've started cycling and am loving it. Been bought a Merida Reacto 400 which is damn sexy and am trying to build up my distances. Last night I went out and did 10 mile, Not far, I know but its a start! I found the main thing which made me want to stop wasnt my legs or being out of breath but the pressure felt on my wrists. This has been the case whichever bike I have ridden... Tell me my wrists will get used to it please!
> 
> EDIT: just searched and found some tips on a video to help my wrists so will try that the next time I ride :-)



Sounds like you are doing very well - keep it up and just go as far as you feel capable and don't worry about speed, its not about that. 

As for the wrists, are you gripping the bars too tightly? My partner had this problem to begin with as she was nervous of traffic and tended to cling to the bars. She is not so bad now but we also got some of these cycling mitts which have also helped as they have some padding in them. Could be worth trying....

https://www.evanscycles.com/altura-peloton-progel-mitt-EV227994


----------



## Smithbat (28 Jun 2016)

I haven't posted in here in a while. I started again this year on a new bike taking 20 minutes to do my 2.5 mile commute, it now takes me between 13-15 minutes depending on traffic lights. I am also riding much further and longer just for fun so I took part in my first 25k (16 miles) cycle event on Sunday and I was really pleased that I did it in less than an hour and a half. My next aim is to do 20 miles in one ride, only 4 miles further so I am hoping to do that by end of July. 

I have not lost that much weight but I have definitely toned up and my fitness is off the charts to what it was 3 months ago.


----------



## Smithbat (28 Jun 2016)

Emmaroid said:


> Well after never really doing any cycling in my life i've started cycling and am loving it. Been bought a Merida Reacto 400 which is damn sexy and am trying to build up my distances. Last night I went out and did 10 mile, Not far, I know but its a start! I found the main thing which made me want to stop wasnt my legs or being out of breath but the pressure felt on my wrists. This has been the case whichever bike I have ridden... Tell me my wrists will get used to it please!
> 
> EDIT: just searched and found some tips on a video to help my wrists so will try that the next time I ride :-)



As @RegG said, try wearing some padded gloves, they have helped me with pain in my hands and wrists no end. You can get a cheap pair in sports direct for about £7.


----------



## Buck (9 Jul 2016)

It occurred to me today that I've now had my road bike exactly one year!

From 8th July last year to the end of 2015 I rode 620 miles and to date this year I've clocked up 878!

Thoroughly enjoyed my time on the road bike and have come to be realise that effort in absolutely equals results out. I use Strava to log my rides and it helps me track my distances as well as my progress on repeated routes. I love it when I can see my progress in numbers (seconds).

I bought my bike from a guy on here and the forum has helped me lots with advice, guidance, humour and even a forum ride last year with @ColinJ which was challenging but rewarding. 

I set out this year to do 1000 miles. Looks like I'll do that and some so who knows, it might be 2000! Regardless, I'll keep riding despite odd days of "heavy legs" or feeling the post ride aches!!

PS. Am resisting the N+1 but might reward myself later in the year if there's a good deal to be had


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2016)

Buck said:


> I bought my bike from a guy on here and the forum has helped me lots with advice, guidance, humour and even a forum ride last year with @ColinJ which was challenging but rewarding.
> 
> I set out this year to do 1000 miles. Looks like I'll do that and some so who knows, it might be 2000! Regardless, I'll keep riding despite odd days of "heavy legs" or feeling the post ride aches!!
> 
> PS. Am resisting the N+1 but might reward myself later in the year if there's a good deal to be had


Keep it up! 

There is a chance that I will be doing a shorter, less hilly Yorkshire Dales ride than last weekend's monster. That would be mid-August, if you are interested ... (35-40 miles)


----------



## Buck (9 Jul 2016)

Thanks Colin. 

Interested in the ride so will keep an eye out for the date as we are away in August so hopefully it won't clash!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2016)

To those that come to this thread and may be concerned with their apparently low mileage and or speed don't be, for I have just come across data from when I first got the bike in 2008 (at least I think thats when it is from. maybe 2009), I then stopped and started more seriously in 2012 of which I do have full data but won't bore you with it.






As far as I can make out this must have been over a 12 week period but it might have been longer, the bottom averages are worked out from the totals to give an overall figure opposed to averages of averages, as a quick comparison these are figures from the first 6 months after I started ( I know I said I wouldn't ....) I did get faster in later years






I don't even come close to that mileage at the moment and hardly any faster






The two periods compared next to each other





The biggest difference is the elevation (though it might not be what it seems as I have used different gps units but all corrected with rwgps) and of course the mileage.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jul 2016)

Finally passed 800 miles for the year, just short of 300 being this month


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Finally passed 800 miles for the year, just short of 300 being this month



Well done Nigel!

If it helps I am stuck on 846 up to the start of June due to health scare and subsequent med's.

By the weekend you will be past me!

I did 2400 last year but will be down by a fair way by the end of the year.

Still - there's always 2017!

Good to see you back in the swing of things!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jul 2016)

@SpokeyDokey its because of the health thing I have been doing the miles to and from the hospital 6 or 7 times so far, seems it may have been the hormones I got off the net, its not certain but .... and the other thing is the social group I go to and the job club thing, though I can't get a job till I get some i.d.
I can't see me hitting 846 for the week end, besides I am not bothered I just enjoy riding, I am slower but there are two reason extra weight usually i.e. my d-lock, a book to read ect and about a 25% increase in elevation / mile up from an average 37 to 48-49 ft/mile


----------



## sutts (28 Jul 2016)

Hi all, haven't been here for a while! I've been cycling this time around for 3.5 years now and I'm on course for 7k this year, deliberately down on the 10.4k from last year.

It doesn't bother me exactly, but I'm just so slow and I do wonder why! My best ever speed was ony 17.7mph over 30 miles (and that was a staggering effort!), but nowadays it is a rarity to get 16 mph, the norm is about 14.5! I hear tales of people doing 20 mph as an average and I just can't compete. Well, I cycle alone, with all the wrong gear on, on a hybrid bike, so what's to be expected? That plus the fact I am approaching 60 now (how the hell did that happen?)!

Oh well, who cares, I occasionally overtake the odd newbie and then I feel all good inside.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jul 2016)

@sutts I beat you 13.8 ish at the mo, I did do once over 18 but I would need to confirm that, that was over distance I think a few 17 pluses, but I think best average for a month was over 16, but again would need to look it up.


----------



## sutts (28 Jul 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @sutts I beat you 13.8 ish at the mo, I did do once over 18 but I would need to confirm that, that was over distance I think a few 17 pluses, but I think best average for a month was over 16, but again would need to look it up.



Hi Nigel. I do wonder how much difference a road bike would make? My bike is fantastic, I truly love it, it's a Specialized Sirrus expert and it's gorgeous, but being carbon doesn't automatically make it faster, I guess. I'm still eating for 10K miles a year and have put on about 3kgs in the last few months, so that's probably part of the reason....and that damned wind around here, doesn't help!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2016)

sutts said:


> Hi all, haven't been here for a while! I've been cycling this time around for 3.5 years now and I'm on course for 7k this year, deliberately down on the 10.4k from last year.
> 
> It doesn't bother me exactly, but I'm just so slow and I do wonder why! My best ever speed was ony 17.7mph over 30 miles (and that was a staggering effort!), but nowadays it is a rarity to get 16 mph, the norm is about 14.5! I hear tales of people doing 20 mph as an average and I just can't compete. Well, I cycle alone, with all the wrong gear on, on a hybrid bike, so what's to be expected? That plus the fact I am approaching 60 now (how the hell did that happen?)!
> 
> Oh well, who cares, I occasionally overtake the odd newbie and then I feel all good inside.



@sutts 

I'm 60 in November and generally average around 14mph although it ranges anywhere from around low 13's - to high 15's here in the hilly Lake District.

Very few people pass me btw so I guess a) I'm doing ok and b) most of the 20mph plus brigade must be invisible.


----------



## sutts (28 Jul 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @sutts
> 
> I'm 60 in November and generally average around 14mph although it ranges anywhere from around low 13's - to high 15's here in the hilly Lake District.
> 
> Very few people pass me btw so I guess a) I'm doing ok and b) most of the 20mph plus brigade must be invisible.



....or maybe they are creative with the truth?


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jul 2016)

sutts said:


> Hi all, haven't been here for a while! I've been cycling this time around for 3.5 years now and I'm on course for 7k this year, deliberately down on the 10.4k from last year.
> 
> It doesn't bother me exactly, but I'm just so slow and I do wonder why! My best ever speed was ony 17.7mph over 30 miles (and that was a staggering effort!), but nowadays it is a rarity to get 16 mph, the norm is about 14.5! I hear tales of people doing 20 mph as an average and I just can't compete. Well, I cycle alone, with all the wrong gear on, on a hybrid bike, so what's to be expected? That plus the fact I am approaching 60 now (how the hell did that happen?)!
> 
> Oh well, who cares, I occasionally overtake the odd newbie and then I feel all good inside.


You can get your speed up, but you need to ride regularly and Ideally following a training plan

A couple of years ago I was on this forum, doing 14+ mph, remember I was on a group ride in one Jan truoble keeping up at that speed

Now I have done 50 miles at over 17 mph, and 80 miles at over 16 mph, also a group ride of 50 miles at 18 mph.

Does it matter to you, your speed? If so do something about it.
Yes a road bike makes a big difference.
BTW I am 64 soon to be 65, so age is not a limiter, though I think it may be harder to build up as you get older

So decide what you really want and act on it!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jul 2016)

@sutts as @Stonechat says road bikes (or more importantly drops) make a difference I think at least 1/2 to 1 mph, I know why I am slower weight and increased elevation but I am not worried about it. I do the 10 miles to Wakefield in about 40 mins ride time so say inside 50 mins door to door, I can't do that on public transport and doubt I would be very much quicker in a car, plus the expense of fuel and parking. I still have costs on the bike, but what I save in theory covers the difference.


----------



## Biff600 (31 Jul 2016)

I'm quite pleased with myself, I got my Cannondale on the 7th July

And to date since I have got the bike I have totalled *376.2 miles.
*
Something that I never thought I'd achieve after the years of debauchery I subjected myself to in the Royal Navy !!

In that time I have also done *6250 sit-ups* (250 per day, rain or shine !)

I was going to the gym 5 times a week,(8 miles on the cycle, 10km on the rower per session) but have binned my membership as I prefer to be out clocking the mileage up on the roads 

I will be away for a fortnight as from Tuesday (a well-deserved holiday for the pash)

But then I'll be back in the saddle !!


----------



## Bielzibubz (31 Jul 2016)

My first ride out in 30+ years after picking up my new bike to help me lose weight and get fitter. 12km around the roads where I live.

Forgot to start the Strava app so did my own in Photoshop


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2016)

Couple of new peeps in here  Welcome and happy cycling. I think I better come back in here as I'm getting slower these days............or maybe we need another section for old crocks with bad backs and niggly knees. Lol.

After having gone out yesterday and deliberately rode even slower, I can honestly say it was the most enjoyable ride I've had for ages. It's not good for you constantly comparing yourself either to how you were a few years ago, or to others who you feel you should be comparable to.......just do your own thing and enjoy it or you won't stick at it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2016)

@Bielzibubz try ridewithgps (rwgps) for maps and data, they have an app too, rides from either can be exported and uploaded to either, I just upload to both from my garmin, nice one on get out on the bike, keep at it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2016)

@Mo1959 hi stranger, you and me both, though in my case I know why (apart from the age thing of course)


----------



## Goggs (1 Aug 2016)

I'm not new to cycling as such but I've been off the bike for far too long. I just got a new bike four days ago & I've been out on it every day since but I have to say my but is killing me. I was ready for that but I wasn't ready for wrist pain. I'm not sure what to do about that to be honest. 

It's great fun though & ironically just about the only way to keep cool in this insufferable heat.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2016)

@Goggs till you stop.
Could be one of several problems, from just not being used to it, putting to much body weight on your arms, slightly wrong fit length of stem angle of saddle tipping you forward slightly to put weight on your arms, fitness there are people on here that will help better than I can


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2016)

Like Mo its been a while since I was on this thread and it is nice to see new people. I must admit I lost my mojo big time, but for the last few weeks I have been getting out there.

@Goggs get yourself some good cycling shorts and like nigel says relax. Don't put quite so much effort into cycling. Relax your arms and take things slowly. Good luck and its nice to see new cyclists here.


----------



## Goggs (1 Aug 2016)

Thanks Nigel. I've been tinkering a bit and moved the saddle back just a bit. It does seem to have helped the back-end but my right wrist is still giving me trouble. I'm thinking about chopping the bars down a bit because they do feel very wide to me. Alternatively I might look for a decent riser bar.


----------



## Goggs (1 Aug 2016)

Hi Dragon, I bought a pair of Fox shorts which aren't too bad. The liner is padded & the outers look like regular shorts. I'm just back in the house from a morning ride - to the local boulangerie for cake, lol - and things do feel better.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> Thanks Nigel. I've been tinkering a bit and moved the saddle back just a bit. It does seem to have helped the back-end but my right wrist is still giving me trouble. I'm thinking about chopping the bars down a bit because they do feel very wide to me. Alternatively I might look for a decent riser bar.


I presume it's a hybrid type bike with flat bars when you mention chopping a bit off? My little Charge Grater hybrid had exceptionally wide bars and I chopped a couple of inches off which helped. A good set of comfortable bar ends would help too and give you some different hand positions which might help.


----------



## Goggs (1 Aug 2016)

Bar ends are an excellent idea Mo. I'm going to a bike shop later today so I'll see what's available & for how much.


----------



## steve50 (1 Aug 2016)

@Goggs , how long is the stem from steerer to the handlebars, if the stem is too long you could be "over reaching" which will cause you to put more pressure on your wrists, if you suspect this to be the case you could try a shorter stem. Ideally you need to be able to ride your bike with very little weight on your wrists, your saddle (backside) should take the majority of you body weight with your hands just lightly resting on the handlebars, bar ends are a must if you ride flat bars so you can vary your hand positions.


----------



## Goggs (1 Aug 2016)

Hi Steve. The length is fine. I think it's just me as I've had trouble with my left wrist at work. This is the right one that's playing up now though which is strange but hey, I'm not getting any younger. I think I might swap out the bars for a pair of risers and see if that does the trick. One thing I'm not sure about is these ergonomic grips. Are they supposed to be horizontal or angled downwards? I'm going to look into bar ends later today, although the shop I'm going to isn't really the best.


----------



## Goggs (1 Aug 2016)

Does anyone know where to measure your chest as a rough guide to handlebar width?


----------



## steve50 (1 Aug 2016)

Bar ends want to be imo angled slightly upwards or if you prefer horizontal, it's a case of try it and see what is more comfortable to suit yourself. The handlebar width thing is again personal choice, some like wider bars others like narrower. Arms straight out in front of you palms down should give you a rough idea of handlebar width, I know, primitive but I don't know any other method.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2016)

@steve50 funny that I posted this the other day.
@Goggs this is for drop bars


----------



## Goggs (1 Aug 2016)

Thanks @steve50 & @Nigelnaturist 

It would seem I do have a problem. I've had the bike three days & I'm taking it easy trying to ease myself into things but..

Day 1: 25km Painful bum & right wrist.
Day 2: 12km Same but wrist worse.
Day 3: 15km Same but wrist is far outweighed by my ON FIRE arse!

I blame the saddle for the numb bum & I think I know what to replace it with. At least, I know what size & shape to go for. My wrist though is a bigger problem. This evening I tried riding it with virtual bars. i.e. I balled my fists on top of the bars as is and the pain disappeared completely. I know that's not scientific but it does seem to point towards my bars being too low and thus making me carry too much weight on my wrists.

My saddle's in the correct position as far as my leg rotation is concerned so as far as I cen see I have two options..

1. Buy a riser bar
2. Buy a stem with a steeper rise.

The stem I have currently is *Cube Performance Stem 31.8mm* according to the website. That must be it's horizontal length I guess. On the stem itself it says '31.8' & '90' which I guess is the rise.

Can anyone suggest a cheap solution to this problem? It could be that I just have to get used to it & it'll go away of course, I don't know.


----------



## Goggs (1 Aug 2016)

OK, I'm wrong about the numbers on the stem. The '31.8' every to the handlebar diameter and the '90' refers to the length (extension). Sorry.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> OK, I'm wrong about the numbers on the stem. The '31.8' every to the handlebar diameter and the '90' refers to the length (extension). Sorry.


You could maybe try an adjustable stem which would give you the option of gradually lowering it again in the future once you got stronger.

This is one, but there are others.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/adjustable-bike-stem-11-8-id_8272094.html


----------



## Goggs (1 Aug 2016)

Good find @Mo1959 

I was thinking along the same lines with this.. 

http://www.wiggle.com/ritchey-comp-30-degree-stem/

Or this.. 

http://www.wiggle.com/ritchey-adjustable-mountain-bike-stem/


----------



## steve50 (1 Aug 2016)

an adjustable stem would serve you better as there are various settings you could try to find that sweet spot that suits you, regards the sore arse, that is your sit bones getting a bit of a bruising, we've all been through it and it will take a week or two to settle down.


----------



## Goggs (1 Aug 2016)

Good advice @steve50 

I like this place.


----------



## Goggs (2 Aug 2016)

Me again. Sorry to keep going on about this but I don't ever stop thinking. Not even when I'm asleep, sadly.

Regarding seat position, both horizontally & vertically. Back in the day I was a fairly accomplished TT rider & the general rule then was that you should sit on the saddle with your heel on the pedal & your leg should be locked out at the bottom of the pedal stroke. That's how I've got this new bike set up but now I'm wondering if that's not maybe overkill. I'm not racing anyone after all so maximum power isn't really what I should be looking for, is it? Perhaps tomorrow I should try lowering the saddle 10-20mm & see how that goes for me. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2016)

@Goggs That still applies maybe not locked as you put it but pretty dam close, there are dozens of formulas, also consider crank length, though this tends to be an issue with leg problems. Its possible your stem is a tad long making you over reach, an adjustable stem will shorten the reach as you rise it. Regarding the saddle area it takes time, took me months to full sort out bike and fitness ( I ain't saying how many it can be off putting) these are good cheap bibs £20+pp at the moment.


----------



## Goggs (2 Aug 2016)

Yeah, makes sense. Bib shorts are something I've considered but never owned. I do have regular length mountain bike shorts by Fox which are pretty good. Like you say, it'll take time.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Aug 2016)

My Road bike - which was my first for over 20 years - had adjustable stem

I adjusted initially up fully, then haddown as i get used to lower positions.
But good shorts are essential.
Set-up is important too, correect saddle height and front to back position. you can get a shorter one.if necessary. 

Have someone look at your position who knows - you may be able to get feedback


----------



## Oldfentiger (2 Aug 2016)

Having had a MTB and hybrid, I bought my road bike in April last year.
It's a bit lumpy where I live and up till then I would load the bikes in the car and go and find somewhere flat to ride.
I bought the road bike to try and improve my fitness and climbing ability so that I could ride locally instead of running away from it.
I was hopeless to begin with, stopping multiple times on each climb, gasping for breath with thighs on fire.
Improvements came quickly, which is great for motivation to carry on.

This is what I've done this year so far:

Dropped 10Kg body weight

65 rides
1123 miles
65,392' climbed

Longest ride 113 miles (thanks @ColinJ )

I've conquered most of my local climbs, which are up to 20% gradient. This means I can actually escape the valley where I live.

I'm 63 years old, and cycling has proved to me that age isn't a barrier to getting fitter and improving. I'm fitter now than I have been for 20 years.

I'm having a shoulder operation next Monday, after which I won't be allowed to drive or cycle for 12 weeks.
I'm now trying to figure out how I can retain some of that fitness during the lay-off.
On the upside my consultant has said it's OK to use an exercise bike.


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> My wrist though is a bigger problem. This evening I tried riding it with virtual bars. i.e. I balled my fists on top of the bars as is and the pain disappeared completely. I know that's not scientific but it does seem to point towards my bars being too low and thus making me carry too much weight on my wrists.



Do some practice trying to keep your wrist-hand straight, no bends puts less strain on the wrist.











https://focusbodywork.com/2014/10/13/bike-without-wrist-pain/ 
http://breakingmuscle.com/cycling/pain-free-cycling-avoiding-wrist-and-elbow-injury


----------



## Goggs (2 Aug 2016)

Hi folks. OK, I'm just back from a pedal and it went really well. The wrist pain is much improved. The only real difference I made to the set-up was I dropped the seat by 20mm. So it looks like I can say definitively that a higher rise on the handlebar stem will do the trick and also allow me to raise the seat back up to where it was definitely better as far as pedalling is concerned. So I have a couple of questions before I buy a replacement stem. I don't really want to buy an adjustable stem if I can avoid it as they're heavy, sometimes noisy and always ugly. Here's a couple of pictures showing what I have now..











I'm assuming my stem has zero rise, is 90mm in length (horizontal) & takes a 31.8mm bar. Does anyone have any idea what the two other numbers refer to? Namely '51' & '15'?

Here's the replacement stem I'm looking at..

http://www.fun-corner.de/en/stems/2013-xlc-knieprotektoren-kw-s02.html#/833-size-90_mm

It can be bought in either 70, 90 or 110mm. I'm discounting the 110mm version as it will likely make things worse. So should I go for the 70mm or stick with the same length as I have, namely 90mm? I'm thinking the 90mm will effectively be less than that anyway once the elevation rise is factored in but am I right to think this way?

I'm sorry for all the questions. If I could just go into a shop and either buy the stem or even talk to someone in English trust me, I would. Unfortunately buying online is my only option.

As always, any & all help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Goggs (2 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Do some practice trying to keep your wrist-hand straight, no bends puts less strain on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. Yeah, that second pic is pretty much how I have it but I just think my bars are too low relative to the saddle and putting too much weight where it shouldn't be.


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah, that second pic is pretty much how I have it but I just think my bars are too low relative to the saddle and putting too much weight where it shouldn't be.



Once you have the height sorted, bent wrists is a common cause of wrist pain. I make a conscious effort to ensure that they are straight.


----------



## Goggs (2 Aug 2016)

I went out & bought myself one of these..

http://bbbcycling.com/bike-parts/stems/BHS-25

Fitted it just now & it's dark outside and no lights but sitting on the bike in the shed it seems much, much better. I was right too. Although it's still technically 90mm reach it is actually closer than the original flat stem. Time will tell but I'm optimistic that it's sorted now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> I went out & bought myself one of these..
> 
> http://bbbcycling.com/bike-parts/stems/BHS-25
> 
> Fitted it just now & it's dark outside and *no lights* but sitting on the bike in the shed it seems much, much better. I wa right too. Although it's still technically 90mm reach it is actually closer than the original flat stem. Time will tell but I'm optimistic that it's sorted now.


Cree T6
£12

Sorry meant to post this about 3 hrs ago.


----------



## sneaky beaky (3 Aug 2016)

Hello, went to watch Graeme Obree's film 'Battle mountain' , he was there for Q&A's after the film and mentioned a sportive up in Ayrshire he was running called 'The Beastie' - so thought to my self, I'll ave a go at that 

Been training hard since May, was in reasonable shape but wouldn't call my self fit or a cyclist. I do physical work during the day and find it difficult to get the right training information for people doing heavy manual work, so sometimes I'm learning the painful way when not resting enough.

Got an old Raleigh 531 with a nice old shimano groupset - such a lovely bike to ride, I live up near cumbria and the roads around me are have some great hills, also bought a turbo trainer and it's been an absolute blessing for mid week training - although having just the one bike can be a bit of a pain setting up etc

Anyway, just found this thread so thought I'd say hello - i'll be reading some of the older posts THANX for the inspiration 

old Raleigh made good bikes from what I can tell - this is from the light weight division (although not the lightest) - thinking of doing the sportive on it in a few weeks

Best wishes


----------



## Goggs (3 Aug 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Cree T6
> £12
> 
> Sorry meant to post this about 3 hrs ago.



I like the price but I don't want the hassle of a separate battery pack. I'm just looking for a rear that will keep me safe & a front that's powerful enough for me to see on the road in the dark. Budget is next to nothing sadly which is why the Cree is so attractive.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> I like the price but I don't want the hassle of a separate battery pack. I'm just looking for a rear that will keep me safe & a front that's powerful enough for me to see on the road in the dark. Budget is next to nothing sadly which is why the Cree is so attractive.


I have used one of this since 2012, generally pretty reliable and lets say 15-20mph on dark country roads is easy, the battery on fully (depending on light out put and battery size) is usually about 2 hrs on fully and upto 10 hrs on low, some have different settings, there are a couple of adaptations you can make like a wide angle lens and a fixed swivel mount, the basic light tends to have quite a hot spot light. Here is a short review I did in 2012 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6-u2-etc-thread.117285/ and don't let the separate battery put you off as if you have two its much easier to change (usually) and lasts longer.


----------



## Maisie65 (3 Aug 2016)

My first workout.

http://www.mapmyfitness.com/workout/1651768262


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Aug 2016)

For the record I have ridden 800 days out of the last 1500 days the reason its so low is I haven't done much the last 12 months.


----------



## Buck (4 Aug 2016)

A ride with the family yesterday clocked up 14 enjoyable miles. 

More to the point I have now done just over 1000 miles this year. My original target was 500. Now revised to 1500


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2016)

Buck said:


> A ride with the family yesterday clocked up 14 enjoyable miles.
> 
> More to the point I have now done just over 1000 miles this year. My original target was 500. Now revised to 1500


I have always found I tend to do more in the later part of the year, so you never know 2,000 might be a possible target.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2016)

First broken spoke on the R501 wheelset.


----------



## Goggs (5 Aug 2016)

It's Friday!

That's my first full week in with the bike & I feel great! Distance haven't been high but comfort is improving as is my stamina. I'd say (in the absence of a computer) I've covered maybe 60km this week with no one ride being more than around 20km. There are places I want to visit that are around 20km away but they can wait for now. I want to get my basic fitness up to a level where I'm not falling off the bike on arrival. I _love_ hub gears. Although I still try to get into the right gear before stopping there's been the odd occasion in traffic where I've failed to do that and just being able to twist into the right gear before setting off again is a god-send. The spacing of the gears is a bit odd, particularly the jump from 5th to 6th.

Negatives? Not many. I had to change the handlebar stem because of wrist pain but now it's been replaced my wrists feel much better. The downside is that the already questionable comfort of my saddle has been amplified because it's taking even more of my weight. I think so anyway. I'm in less pain now than when I started but I fear that may be down to my arse moulding to the saddle rather than the other way around. It's a very firm saddle & quite sporty looking which tends to make it look uncomfortable to start with. I'm wary of going for one of the plush gel types though because I know they're not necessarily any more comfortable in practice. I'll give this one another week before commiting to a replacement.

Anyway, so far so good. Thanks for all the help & encouragement you folks have provided. It means something.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2016)

@Goggs the saddle does get easier, it took me months to get it all setup, one of the biggest improvements I made was with the bars (drop) I never liked the originals never felt right, however a thread in the headset stripped (cheap alloy I guess, its only a cheap bike) anyway i replaced that only to find it the wrong size for the bars (diameter) so I got new bars, they have a short drop and a different profile and immediately noticed a difference and was much more confident on the drops.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2016)

Spoke done. just to put the cassette ect back on.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2016)

It seems ok, went out for a wee spin.


----------



## Old Steve (6 Aug 2016)

First proper go at a hill.. ( or a bump to some of you)
I went out last Saturday morning and was going to try some hilly stuff, but got half way round and got called back home..
So I decided to have another go this morning and although this circuit is only fairly short it is a lot hillier that the twenty mile rides I am doing on the flat..
The 14.4 mph average was not particularly fast and the times were not quick... But the speed coming down the other side felt pretty dam quick.. All in all I felt that I accomplished something for a 55 year old geezer that has only been riding since the beginning of June.....can't wait to try it on my new road bike ( arriving in two weeks ish )


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2016)

@Old Steve your as quick as me, if not quicker.


----------



## Old Steve (6 Aug 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Old Steve your as quick as me, if not quicker.


Thanks Nigelnaturist, I feel that I am getting fitter every day.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2016)

@Old Steve you will, sometimes you will feel your not or even going backwards, but keep at it as improvements to your body are continuing in the background that you don't notice, then one day you will a big smile on your face because something that was always difficult all of a sudden is easy. 

Oddity here just popped over to my uncles, and the Km covered was exactly the same as my avg sp in mph 13.86


----------



## Old Steve (7 Aug 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Old Steve you will, sometimes you will feel your not or even going backwards, but keep at it as improvements to your body are continuing in the background that you don't notice, then one day you will a big smile on your face because something that was always difficult all of a sudden is easy.
> 
> Oddity here just popped over to my uncles, and the Km covered was exactly the same as my avg sp in mph 13.86



The good thing that has come out of this is.. After letting myself get overweight and unfit I decided to go on a diet and then a while later later get myself a bike to help with losing weight and fitness.. I got my bike in the beginning of June and was on my diet a few weeks before ( when I weighed in at just under 15 stone I think ) I have now covered 778 miles and weigh in at 12 stone 6 pounds ( with my weight still dropping weekly ) but the thing is I now love cycling and just can't get out on my enough..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2016)

@Old Steve you will able to eat junk food now like me.


----------



## Old Steve (7 Aug 2016)

Can't wait..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2016)

Old Steve said:


> Can't wait..


I have lost 3lb in the last 12 days, I weigh 11st 10lb


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Aug 2016)

Well two new 700x223c Gatorskins fitted total time less than 30 mins, must be the warmer weather that made them easy to fit today.

Whats more I think I have sourced a new headset (those that know me, will know how its bugged me over the years)


----------



## GreigM (9 Aug 2016)

Broke my target of 1000 miles this year, quite happy with that and still plenty of time left in the year to get the total higher  not getting any quicker though lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2016)

GreigM said:


> Broke my target of 1000 miles this year, quite happy with that and still plenty of time left in the year to get the total higher  *not getting any quicker though *lol


It will come.
I am only a smidgen behind you now 930 ish but 400 of that has been since the start of July speed is up from 12.91mph avg in May to 14.61 this month so far, but it could be just that I haven't climbed as much per mile as I did in May.


----------



## RegG (11 Aug 2016)

I clocked up a 1000 miles so far this year yesterday giving me a total of 1900 since I started seriously in May last year. I set myself a goal of 1250 miles this year which should be easily achievable at my current rate. Average speed not really increasing though..... when out on my own I seem to get to around 14 mph but the 15 mph average (the next step for me) seems to be ever elusive!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2016)

@RegG The only times I hit over 15mph avg for a month is when I do a lot of riding, 4-500+ miles a month, but I don't have the lightest of bikes (12.5Kg stripped) and I usually carry 3+Kg of kit at the moment.
There are many factors involved in average speeds an often overlooked factor is the type of riding, especially stop start riding, this can really impact average speeds.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2016)

Talking of avg speed, the new tyres are an improvement, not often I average 12+mph into town and back, 1 mile either way +100ft elevation both ways, give or take. next job see if this headset fits.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2016)

Well the headset is done, but need a new spacer. 

edit
Nipped to Halfords again picked up three 5mm spacers (1x10 would have done) but all they had, all sorted and the first time in years my headset has been adjusted properly.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Aug 2016)

RegG said:


> I clocked up a 1000 miles so far this year yesterday giving me a total of 1900 since I started seriously in May last year. I set myself a goal of 1250 miles this year which should be easily achievable at my current rate. Average speed not really increasing though..... when out on my own I seem to get to around 14 mph but the 15 mph average (the next step for me) seems to be ever elusive!


Yes as @Nigelnaturist says it depends on the sort of riding. Hills, town centres etc have an impactgently hilly terrain canugh steeper hills really take the ave speed down. Speed comes if you persist.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Aug 2016)

My ride today I hit 15.6mph average somehow. I do that loop a bit, but the other way and usually get around the 14mph range. My usual average is somewhere between 13-14.5mph. Today, with the hillier route, and 4pm-6pm traffic I still managed 15.6mph. 

I'm going to put it down to pretending I was Jason Kenny every time I had a flat section.


----------



## GreigM (17 Aug 2016)

I signed up for the 46 mile Pedal for Scotland, 40 miles had been my max distance so far but went out on Monday and done 47 was rather slow at 10.5mph average but least I know I can do the distance and could probably be a bit quicker. Biggest issue was running out of water and food so will be better prepared in future


----------



## sutts (17 Aug 2016)

Hi all, just a quick question really, but I don't want to start a thread. I don't understand tyre sizes and their relation to wheel sizes and don't really want to, but I do want to put a different tyre size on my bike (so it could be argued that I now need to..). Current bike has 700x30 tyres fitted to AXIS 2.0 Disc wheels. Can I change them to 700x28 so I can put Marathon+ on?

Thanks...


----------



## 13 rider (17 Aug 2016)

sutts said:


> Hi all, just a quick question really, but I don't want to start a thread. I don't understand tyre sizes and their relation to wheel sizes and don't really want to, but I do want to put a different tyre size on my bike (so it could be argued that I now need to..). Current bike has 700x30 tyres fitted to AXIS 2.0 Disc wheels. Can I change them to 700x28 so I can put Marathon+ on?
> 
> Thanks...


Almost certainly yes 700 is the wheel size and 30 or 28 is the width of the tyre most rims will accept a range of tyre widths


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Aug 2016)

@13 rider beat me to it.

@Stonechat I am losing a 1lb a day at the mo


----------



## sutts (17 Aug 2016)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Stonechat (18 Aug 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @13 rider beat me to it.
> 
> @Stonechat I am losing a 1lb a day at the mo


Very good

I am relatively constant now at around 10 st 6


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @13 rider beat me to it.
> 
> @Stonechat I am losing a 1lb a day at the mo



Can you lose some for me please?

Big health scare last month and I have been off my bike for 5 weeks and have piled on 6 pounds.

I think I am able to cycle now and was going to give it a crack today but it is *issing down.

Not looking forward to my 'first' ride as I know it will be hard - and this is a barrier in itself to getting back out there. Stuck at a tad under 1000 miles up until first week of July. Bit fed up with the whole situation but in reality it could've been a lot worse.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2016)

@SpokeyDokey nothing serious I hope. It won't be so bad getting back out.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Can you lose some for me please?
> 
> Big health scare last month and I have been off my bike for 5 weeks and have piled on 6 pounds.
> 
> ...




I'm glad you can get back out there. Just enjoy a slow pootle.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2016)

@SpokeyDokey p.s, putting on weight now or I was.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2016)

forget that lost another 1lb in a day and half, scales says a bmi of 15 though I suspect nearer 22, more accurate I believe is Waist Hip 0.97 and Waist Height 0.47 (both in ratios) in both cases the lower the ratio = less fat 

This is a short table showing weight since 25/7







I know I should be more consistent time wise but I am only checking not to serious about it, bar maybe losing to much to quickly


----------



## sutts (22 Aug 2016)

I've lost the will to live! I changed my tyres today to Marathon +... and oh my God, what a farce! Every time I do this, I end up with a back-ache, several burst inner tubes, broken tyre levers and a general hated of cycling! It was hell, sheer and utter hell getting those damned things on the rims...and I just know when I go out tomorrow the inner tube will explode, it always does. I'm useless, absolutely totally and utterly useless at putting these tyres on, or in fact any sort of cycle maintenance at all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2016)

@sutts I am lost for words, get some smaller wheels they will go on easier. I had a similar problem with gatorskins and RS10's on the R501's fitting is a breeze.


----------



## sutts (22 Aug 2016)

It's ok Nigel, there is beer in the fridge, so that helps. I have just completely wimped out and ordered a 'Kool-Stop jack' to assist me in the future. I swear that anyone who can fit Marathon+ tyres is a far, far better man than I will ever be.

It's all good now and the sun is gonna shine tomorrow. Ok, I will be walking the bike home, but it will be sunny.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kool-Stop-...1471902656&sr=8-1&keywords=koolstop+tyre+mate


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Aug 2016)

sutts said:


> I've lost the will to live! I changed my tyres today to Marathon +... and oh my God, what a farce! Every time I do this, I end up with a back-ache, several burst inner tubes, broken tyre levers and a general hated of cycling! It was hell, sheer and utter hell getting those damned things on the rims...and I just know when I go out tomorrow the inner tube will explode, it always does. I'm useless, absolutely totally and utterly useless at putting these tyres on, or in fact any sort of cycle maintenance at all.




That sounds like me. I hate tube changing so much that i do not attempt it. I pay someone else to do it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> That sounds like me. I hate tube changing so much that i do not attempt it. I pay someone else to do it.


Pay me last time took me 30 mins to change both tyres and replace tubes, including removal and refit of wheels


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Aug 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Pay me last time took me 30 mins to change both tyres and replace tubes, including removal and refit of wheels


If i had your services on tap i would do! The lad in my LBS can change a tube in about 5 minutes, though it has taken him about 10 minutes with Marathon Plus's in the past. Hopefully i'm off to St Annes tomorrow (60 mile there and back) to see my mum. I'll be on the bike that has 28mm Marathon Plus's fitted. A) for the bumpy cycle route. B) for the puncture protection. I hope i'm ok.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> That sounds like me. I hate tube changing so much that i do not attempt it. I pay someone else to do it.


You'll have to when the dreaded p word happens


----------



## sutts (23 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> That sounds like me. I hate tube changing so much that i do not attempt it. I pay someone else to do it.


I think I might do that next time! Still, I'm just back from my 30 mile ride and lo and behold, no punctures, so I must be getting better at it!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2016)

I have the gear cables to change so as it entails stripping the bar tape might as well do the brakes as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2016)

All done bar adjusting them, and its not index re-indexing as they are already indexed, its merely adjusting the cable to the right tension


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2016)

Todays job brakes, ordered on Thurs from High on Bikes 2nd class arrived this morning


----------



## Old Steve (27 Aug 2016)

It just go's to show that if you stick at something there will be an improvement, In time. I got my first bike since being a kid about 12 weeks ago ( am now a few days away from 56 now ) so that was a long time without riding a bike, I had been on a diet for a few weeks but got the bike to help the cause. The first few rides were a killer, but in the last 12 weeks I have managed to ride over 1200 miles and coupled with a good diet the weight is falling of ( was 15 ish stone, now 12 stone.. 12 weeks riding and a few weeks dieting before I got the bike ) I am now totally addicted and going further afield with my rides and really enjoying it, the weight that I have lost and the exercise that I am doing has made a massive difference to my back and knee pain which has now all but gone. Also I find that I am looking for hills ( all be it small ones ) so as I can hopefully improve my hill climbing ( this mornings effort below was a bit bumpy, but good fun)
Anyway for anyone that is just starting with cycling stick at it and it won't take long to see and feel an improvement... Oh yeah factor in some extra money for new clothes as the old ones get too big quite quickly..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2016)

Brakes done, just a chain to get and should be set for the next 3,000 miles or so, well winter at least.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2016)

and what does it do first time out .......................


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2016)

Whats the betting it will rain in the next 9 hrs and I will be out in it, why you ask well new chain has arrived and from experience I know what the weather will do.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2016)

Well it didn't yesterday, but it is this morning and I have to go out. So much for the mirror's we are heading back to a heatwave, bit like their story and the werewolf down the road near Hull and they get their facts wrong about when the last wolf disappeared in this country, typical rag.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Sep 2016)

Well for the first ever I did a ride that the garmin showed an average of 20mph it wasn't a long ride but I had 10 mins (or so I was lead to believe) to cover just short of 3 miles, I did 2.9 in 8:58

Strava shows it as 19.7, to be precise it was 19.97mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/705358165/segments/17301876542


----------



## Eribiste (11 Sep 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well for the first ever I did a ride that the garmin showed an average of 20mph it wasn't a long ride but I had 10 mins (or so I was lead to believe) to cover just short of 3 miles, I did 2.9 in 8:58
> 
> Strava shows it as 19.7, to be precise it was 19.97mph
> https://www.strava.com/activities/705358165/segments/17301876542


Hot ride!

I too had a blast today, seeing just shy of 87 kph coming off the Malvern Hills back down to Welland.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2016)

Eribiste said:


> Hot ride!
> 
> I too had a blast today, seeing just shy of 87 kph coming off the Malvern Hills back down to Welland.


I don't think I will ever do it again, I don't think I could have done another Km at anything like that pace.


----------



## GreigM (12 Sep 2016)

Done pedal for Scotland yesterday, really enjoyed it and would probably do it again. https://www.strava.com/activities/708284542 quite happy with 12.9mph average which is pretty decent for me


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2016)

GreigM said:


> Done pedal for Scotland yesterday, really enjoyed it and would probably do it again. https://www.strava.com/activities/708284542 quite happy with 12.9mph average which is pretty decent for me


Looks a nice ride. Nice one.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Sep 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well for the first ever I did a ride that the garmin showed an average of 20mph it wasn't a long ride but I had 10 mins (or so I was lead to believe) to cover just short of 3 miles, I did 2.9 in 8:58
> 
> Strava shows it as 19.7, to be precise it was 19.97mph
> https://www.strava.com/activities/705358165/segments/17301876542


That same limit is elusive to me. It takes a while to fully warm up (for me)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Sep 2016)

Stonechat said:


> That same limit is elusive to me. It takes a while to fully warm up (for me)


This was exceptional Bob, I had (so I was lead to believe) 10 mins to cover nearly 3 miles to get to my friends surgery for his medication (script) he had been promised earlier in the day, I am not sure I could have kept it up more than another 500m, I was lucky in that all bar a shortish climb was either flat or down hill.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Apr 2017)

Stonechat said:


> That same limit is elusive to me. It takes a while to fully warm up (for me)


When did you do Mont Ventoux Bob? Seriously impressive.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Apr 2017)

Nomadski said:


> When did you do Mont Ventoux Bob? Seriously impressive.


Did Mont Ventoux last September
See *this thread*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Apr 2017)

Crikey - I thought this (very good) thread had died for good.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey - I thought this (very good) thread had died for good.


The way my average speed has dropped off I think I should join in again. Lol.

Hope you're doing well Spokey


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Apr 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> The way my average speed has dropped off I think I should join in again. Lol.
> 
> Hope you're doing well Spokey



@Mo1959

Hi Mo.

Had a bad year last year as I was ill from July onwards - all ok now but I have been off my bike for months and am effectively a Newbie again. I did have a short potter on Sunday (a heady 10 miles) and I have discovered that I have dropped 50 seconds per mile. 

My newly gained stone of lard is not helping methinks.  Too much of this!

Hope all is well your end and that your injury is not giving you ongoing grief.

Not seen Nigel about for a while either!


----------



## Stonechat (5 Apr 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> The way my average speed has dropped off I think I should join in again. Lol.
> 
> Hope you're doing well Spokey


Well following shoulder fracture my speed dropped away, perhaps not on the flat but when there was climbing, however I am hopeful it is coming back
Used to enjoy this thread

@SpokeyDokey yes when I stopped, put on 6 lbs in the first two weeks, another 3 soon after.
Not entirely come off, and I have cut out those extra snacks etc


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> My newly gained stone of lard is not helping methinks.  Too much of this!
> 
> Hope all is well your end and that your injury is not giving you ongoing grief.


No, shoulder was obviously well fixed by the surgeon as it doesn't bother me, but like you and Stonechat I have put on a bit of extra weight too, plus the lower back and right knee niggle away. Still putting in reasonable miles but at a much slower pace than I was.

As long as we are still getting out there it's got to be better than sitting on the couch though. Glad you're picking up again too.


----------



## DaveyM (5 Apr 2017)

Good to see that people are still plugging away and getting the miles in. I am still getting out and still (very slowly) dropping the weight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2017)

@SpokeyDokey still knocking out, though I have done worse these year than last and ditto I thought it had died too, @Stonechat I aint saying how much I have put on its embarrassing. (from 11st to 13 8, though most seems to have been in the last month or so) @Mo1959 nice to see your still doing the miles.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Apr 2017)

@Nigelnaturist 

Nice to hear that you are still out there!

I'm heavier that you at the moment!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Nigelnaturist
> 
> Nice to hear that you are still out there!
> 
> I'm heavier that you at the moment!


Its been a difficult few months especially Dec/Jan.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Apr 2017)

@SpokeyDokey not sure about the weight thing tipping the scales at nearly 14st I was 11 last Oct, but then between early Dec and end of Feb I only did 139 miles (the new flat is not very conducive to just nipping out for a quick blast) plus Jan a Feb I hardly got out of bed bar to go to the off license (I think maybe you get the idea how bad things have been), however since March I have done 216 miles 120 of which in this month and 88 of those in the last 7 days not great cycling by any means, but apart from a nasty little bump coming home from the hospital in Wakefield (12.5 miles from the flat) at about 2.30am last Sunday I have managed any riding I have needed to do.
My edge 705 has developed a fault as in it wont reset and save a history file though it does record ride data totals and lap info so I can at least construct a history tcx from that if a bit long winded, however yesterday it died in the rain (typical give the bike a bit of care Thurs i.e. hubs and drive chain clean and what does it do next time out) anyway all is not lost as it was an exact copy of the ride on Tues bar speed/time/cad/hr so I will edit date in that file for strava/garmin/rwgps. and as expected its dried over night and is working this morning.
On Thurs I took the plunge and got a Edge 800 on ebay £132 if it lasts as long as 705 (nearly 3 years) I might have enough in my bike fund (£5/wk) for another.
The reason the mileage has gone up this last week or so is the ex is very ill (the trips to the hospital, round trip 25 miles), but now I am riding and the recent outlay might just encourage me to continue (which I will have to whilst ex is so ill anyway) and as importantly stay of the pop.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Apr 2017)

The Garmin arrived this morning :-).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Apr 2017)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey not sure about the weight thing tipping the scales at nearly 14st I was 11 last Oct, but then between early Dec and end of Feb I only did 139 miles (the new flat is not very conducive to just nipping out for a quick blast) plus Jan a Feb I hardly got out of bed bar to go to the off license (I think maybe you get the idea how bad things have been), however since March I have done 216 miles 120 of which in this month and 88 of those in the last 7 days not great cycling by any means, but apart from a nasty little bump coming home from the hospital in Wakefield (12.5 miles from the flat) at about 2.30am last Sunday I have managed any riding I have needed to do.
> My edge 705 has developed a fault as in it wont reset and save a history file though it does record ride data totals and lap info so I can at least construct a history tcx from that if a bit long winded, however yesterday it died in the rain (typical give the bike a bit of care Thurs i.e. hubs and drive chain clean and what does it do next time out) anyway all is not lost as it was an exact copy of the ride on Tues bar speed/time/cad/hr so I will edit date in that file for strava/garmin/rwgps. and as expected its dried over night and is working this morning.
> On Thurs I took the plunge and got a Edge 800 on ebay £132 if it lasts as long as 705 (nearly 3 years) I might have enough in my bike fund (£5/wk) for another.
> The reason the mileage has gone up this last week or so is the ex is very ill (the trips to the hospital, round trip 25 miles), but now I am riding and the recent outlay might just encourage me to continue (which I will have to whilst ex is so ill anyway) and as importantly stay of the pop.



Good to hear from you Nigel.

Sorry about your ex though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good to hear from you Nigel.
> 
> Sorry about your ex though.


Thanks, shes been in hospital a week and no signs of here coming out soon, but that might change once the new antibiotics shes on kick in as they seem to be starting to do so today.
A lot has changed since I was really on here last or did any consistent riding, however as poor as my winter figures are barely 25 miles a week in one ride and then with many missed weeks (7 I think with no riding till week 4) this last week I have clocked up just over 100 miles first time since end of Oct, just goes to show you might lose the edge but it does take a long time to really lose it all. To date I am ahead of last year and this month a bit quicker than I was last May which was the first month last year I topped 100 miles, but the bike is in better shape than a year ago.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2017)

re stats, people go on about speed distance ect but very few about elevation, I dont know how accurate this is but I have always corrected elevation on rwgps. Since mid 2012 I have climbed 1,000,336 ft (which for the record is 189.5 miles)


----------



## puffinbilly (17 Apr 2017)

Very impressive Nigel - seems like a lot of us are in the same boat - coming back to cycling after prolonged absent due to illness or other problems - I've been off the bike for nearly fifteen months due to family illness - now seeing light at the end of the tunnel and trying to get out on the bike again.


----------



## DaveyM (18 Apr 2017)

It is good to hear that you are making it out on the bike again.
1 million foot of climbing is some effort Nigel!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2017)

@puffinbilly @DaveyM it comes with distance I suspect @Supersuperleeds if he is doing the same distance I last saw will be doing it every year


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2017)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @puffinbilly @DaveyM it comes with distance I suspect @Supersuperleeds if he is doing the same distance I last saw will be doing it every year



I'm up to around 2.4m feet, I do about 600,000 feet a year, You are right thought it is due to the distances and not epic climbing, I only average around 30 feet per mile


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm up to around 2.4m feet, I do about 600,000 feet a year, You are right thought it is due to the distances and not epic climbing, I only average around 30 feet per mile


I just thought it sort important as a stat not to forget in a achievement way but many sites don't give you them as totals (or maybe they do been away a few months)


----------



## Stonechat (20 Apr 2017)

I always pay great attention to climbing feet.
Did 8600 feet in one ride last year!
Max of 25,000 in one month

Total standing at 525,000

Glad to see you are getting out @Nigelnaturist 
Sorry about ex

Currently I have been building up again following an injury
Seems to take longer when you are 65!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm up to around 2.4m feet, I do about 600,000 feet a year, You are right thought it is due to the distances and not epic climbing, I only average around 30 feet per mile


Climbing used to be strong point but sadly not these days. Combination of age, carrying extra weight and legs that don't seem to have felt great for some time now. Still plodding along though and I have to at least attempt some to get anywhere around here.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2017)

@Stonechat thanks never actually stopped, just from Dec to this month its been more of what I had to do opposed to want to (same true of this month really and most of last year to be honest) but the new (to me) garmin might be a bit of an incentive especially as it cost more than I get a week. 
The max monthly elevation I have is 56,254 but I think the edge 500 (I think) when corrected on rwgps at the time tended to be high I think, the unit elevation was 44,007 which is 35.03ft/mile which to be honest is probably closer to the mark but I did do 1,256 miles that month that was Aug 2013.

@Mo1959 I am carrying an extra 14Kg (which is nearly 3st) more than last Sept or so, and I am carrying my D-lock as I am usually in Wakefield not as far as i know a high crime city but you never know but the locks weight is nothing compared with mine.


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 May 2017)

Here`s me in 2014. Just a newbie, knocking around the local trails on the bike I`d recently received on the c2w scheme. OMFG! 






Fast forward to 2017. My first sportive 





Most of my progress is down to CC, especially the monthly challenges 

Thanks all


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Here`s me in 2014. Just a newbie, knocking around the local trails on the bike I`d recently received on the c2w scheme. OMFG!
> View attachment 353646
> 
> 
> ...



I'm calling photoshop, you don't look that good in real life


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm calling photoshop, you don't look that good in real life



Thanks buddy


----------



## 13 rider (23 May 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Here`s me in 2014. Just a newbie, knocking around the local trails on the bike I`d recently received on the c2w scheme. OMFG!
> View attachment 353646
> 
> 
> ...


The strange thing is your wearing a helmet in both pics


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> The strange thing is your wearing a helmet in both pics



Well, in the first pic I thought had to wear one or else I would die and in the second pic I had to due to rules


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 May 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Here`s me in 2014. Just a newbie, knocking around the local trails on the bike I`d recently received on the c2w scheme. OMFG!
> View attachment 353646
> 
> 
> ...



That's a brilliant pair of progress pic's. Full marks to you.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's a brilliant pair of progress pic's. Full marks to you.


I agree. Pretty inspirational to anyone joining wondering if they might be any good at this cycling malarky.


----------



## john-boy (6 Jul 2017)

Evening all. Been a while since I been on here. Haven't riden for over 2 years due to medical reasons but all sorted now and bike all serviced and ready to go. How is everyone


----------



## SirDickieBird (7 Jul 2017)

Don't know about much progress but 2 months ago when I started getting out for a ride, I found myself a 10mile round trip as thought I wouldn't have time for long rides (I've since made the time...)

Thing is on that first ride I was going at what was near the top of what I could sustain for that distance and felt pretty tired afterwards.

2 months on and I did the same ride / route exactly and felt around the same levels of exertion along the route. 

But...I am now 10 minutes quicker than the first run, but as I improve I'm not finding the route easier - as i get better I'm trying to go faster still...

Never-ending battle?

Also managed to get myself at #1 on a strava segment! (for this year, not all time). Only 70 people done it and it's only 1 minute long but I am on a MTB(!)


----------



## Heigue'r (7 Jul 2017)

SirDickieBird said:


> Don't know about much progress but 2 months ago when I started getting out for a ride, I found myself a 10mile round trip as thought I wouldn't have time for long rides (I've since made the time...)
> 
> Thing is on that first ride I was going at what was near the top of what I could sustain for that distance and felt pretty tired afterwards.
> 
> ...



Ive read numerous times that it never gets easier...just faster


----------



## Harv (7 Jan 2018)

Didn’t get easier today for me. 

Went out but it was too icy. Fell off the bike twice. Ouch. 

The first time my partner was drafting me. They rode straight in to me. 

The second fall was less than 100m from the house. 

Bruised ribs and ego. I was keen to get out. Next time I’ll check the weather. 

I’m think about getting a turbo trainer bike for the winter now.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jan 2018)

Harv said:


> Didn’t get easier today for me.
> 
> Went out but it was too icy. Fell off the bike twice. Ouch.
> 
> ...


Well I am recovering from two broken ribs. I am still on the indoor bike, not ventured out yet


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2018)

Stonechat said:


> Well I am recovering from two broken ribs. I am still on the indoor bike, not ventured out yet


Hopefully not be much longer Bob. I'm having a bit of a break from the bike at the moment. Partly because I just fancy a break but mostly due to the weather. I just won't risk even the slightest chance of ice and wet, filthy roads when there hasn't been frost isn't inspiring either. Hoping the rest will rejuvenate me when I get going again.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Here`s me in 2014. Just a newbie, knocking around the local trails on the bike I`d recently received on the c2w scheme. OMFG!
> View attachment 353646
> 
> 
> ...




What progress you have made and what a differance. Well done. You are certainly an inspiration to others


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jan 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Hopefully not be much longer Bob. I'm having a bit of a break from the bike at the moment. Partly because I just fancy a break but mostly due to the weather. I just won't risk even the slightest chance of ice and wet, filthy roads when there hasn't been frost isn't inspiring either. Hoping the rest will rejuvenate me when I get going again.


Well seems to have been a bad winter which must be even more so for you
I am sure my fitness is now improving a little


----------



## Tal (12 Jan 2018)

You guys are inspiring! I hope this thread is still going 2 years from now and I can say that I have ridden so many miles, have lost this much weight and am doing this or that that I could not do before.

My birth certificate says I am 57 but my head tells me i am in my late 30s to early 40s. Oh my!


----------



## RegG (15 Jan 2018)

Tal said:


> My birth certificate says I am 57 but my head tells me i am in my late 30s to early 40s. Oh my!



Strange phenomenon this - my birth cert says I will be 64 this week, but I feel about 45! What is happening?!?! Is it global warming or Brexit?!?!


----------



## Tal (16 Jan 2018)

RegG said:


> Strange phenomenon this - my birth cert says I will be 64 this week, but I feel about 45! What is happening?!?! *Is it global warming *or Brexit?!?!



Well, I must live on a different globe as the global warming supporters! LOL We are well below freezing and will be for quite a while. I live in the northern US. My brother lives in the southern US and they are below freezing, too. Places that never see snow are getting it this year. 

So what would you call that? Anti-global warming? Kind of like anti-ageing?


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jan 2018)

Tal said:


> Well, I must live on a different globe as the global warming supporters! LOL We are well below freezing and will be for quite a while. I live in the northern US. My brother lives in the southern US and they are below freezing, too. Places that never see snow are getting it this year.
> 
> So what would you call that? Anti-global warming? Kind of like anti-ageing?


It's all part of global warming, more extreme weather patterns


----------



## ADarkDraconis (27 Jan 2018)

Went on an outing today with my brother, it was my first time really cycling in about 9 years (other than the two around-the-neighborhood treks the past week when it got above freezing). We went 15 miles, 11 of it through sludgy mud on a trail that is normally dirt that gave us a bit of a tough time, and I must say I worked really hard but feel accomplished! I made it the entire ride and he was so sweet checking on me and slowing down when I needed, just like I used to do for him when he was younger and learning to ride as a teen  My whole body feels like it got a workout, and I am tired, but proud that I got through my first big ride. Now onto a 20-mile! I can't wait to see how hard I can push myself and how far I can go this year! We are all going to do great!!!


----------



## Harv (27 Jan 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Went on an outing today with my brother, it was my first time really cycling in about 9 years (other than the two around-the-neighborhood treks the past week when it got above freezing). We went 15 miles, 11 of it through sludgy mud on a trail that is normally dirt that gave us a bit of a tough time, and I must say I worked really hard but feel accomplished! I made it the entire ride and he was so sweet checking on me and slowing down when I needed, just like I used to do for him when he was younger and learning to ride as a teen  My whole body feels like it got a workout, and I am tired, but proud that I got through my first big ride. Now onto a 20-mile! I can't wait to see how hard I can push myself and how far I can go this year! We are all going to do great!!!



Great to hear. Keep going. If you want to record your rides and progress I recommend you use Strava.


----------



## JhnBssll (31 Jan 2018)

341 miles done this January - that's compared to 329 miles in the first 6 months of last year Bit of a step change there and I'm currently 129 miles ahead of pace to hit my 2500 mile target for the year 

I have to admit I feel pretty good for it too and the belly is beginning to flatten out  9kg to go until I'm where I really should be weight wise but if I keep stomping on the pedals I should get there in no time 

This forum has been ace for keeping me interested and getting me out in the cold so a big thanks to you all


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2018)

Nice to see this thread up and running again!

V.poor year (illness related crap) last year as I only managed 800 miles.

Not been on bike since early December due to cold, wet, rain, ice, snow in Cumbria - not my bag although other hardier souls always seem to be out and about.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (26 Feb 2018)

Second time biking to work today, and I did not get lost or forget my water this time! I didn't stop except for red lights and stop signs, and to tell a lady what a beautiful dog she had (she was walking a brown and tan Miniature Pinscher that looked just like our doggy that we lost a year ago, I miss my snuggle pup) so I feel accomplished!

Ok, edited to add that while I did not get lost going to work this time... I did take a wrong turn going home.  ended up fine after I had to completely turn around and go up what seemed to be the steepest hill in the county, but now all is well and I made better time than last time. Each commute will get better, I hope!


----------



## Oldun (10 Apr 2018)

Hi guys interesting reading. I’d be interested to know how I’m doing compared to others. Now been riding on the roads for about 7 months. I’m 70 now always been fairly active. But overweight and last year was told I was pre-diabetic. Hence the bike. I’ve lost 2 1/2 stone and put on quite a bit of muscle on my upper legs. I’m now on my second road bike now, I’ve got a Bianchi with countervail technology, which certainly smooths out the poor roads in Berkshire. 7 months ago a 12-15 miles ride was the norm just before Xmas managed usually 30 miles now up to 40. Which takes between 3 hrs 10 mins best to 3hrs 30 mins dependant on hills etc. I would like to get to 50 miles a ride ( it’s nothing compared to most cyclists I know ) and a tad more if possible. My main area of concern is my average speed although I can now comfortably ride at 17-19 mph on the flat during the first hour thereafter I’m really struggling. I can’t seem to get past an average of 15.5 mph no matter what I do. I have taken food bars, plenty of water to keep hydrated. Am I expecting too much too soon, can I do anything else. Sorry for the long ramble. And sincere apologies if I’ve bored many.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (10 Apr 2018)

Oldun said:


> Hi guys interesting reading. I’d be interested to know how I’m doing compared to others. Now been riding on the roads for about 7 months. I’m 70 now always been fairly active. But overweight and last year was told I was pre-diabetic. Hence the bike. I’ve lost 2 1/2 stone and put on quite a bit of muscle on my upper legs. I’m now on my second road bike now, I’ve got a Bianchi with countervail technology, which certainly smooths out the poor roads in Berkshire. 7 months ago a 12-15 miles ride was the norm just before Xmas managed usually 30 miles now up to 40. Which takes between 3 hrs 10 mins best to 3hrs 30 mins dependant on hills etc. I would like to get to 50 miles a ride ( it’s nothing compared to most cyclists I know ) and a tad more if possible. My main area of concern is my average speed although I can now comfortably ride at 17-19 mph on the flat during the first hour thereafter I’m really struggling. I can’t seem to get past an average of 15.5 mph no matter what I do. I have taken food bars, plenty of water to keep hydrated. Am I expecting too much too soon, can I do anything else. Sorry for the long ramble. And sincere apologies if I’ve bored many.


What a great start to a biking journey! Congrats on making an effort and getting healthier!

40 miles is pretty good, especially just starting out. And average speed is just that, an _average! _It depends on many things; bike, terrain, weather, tire pressure, your tiredness level, all those can play a part and 15.5 is a good average for a normal rider and super for someone who is '70 and overweight' (you have been cycling for just over half a year, not competing in the Tour de France). 

If you do 18mps for the first hour and then are tired for the rest of your trip, I would rather keep a comfortable pace throughout and not burn myself out after an hour so I still have energy through the end of the ride. Your speed may increase naturally over time as your muscles get stronger. Way to go, keep up the great progress!


----------



## poemcycle (11 Apr 2018)

you lot do so much more then me. feel inadequate here.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Apr 2018)

poemcycle said:


> you lot do so much more then me. *feel inadequate here*.


Don't - as long as you're doing something, that's what's important.


----------



## Oldun (11 Apr 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> What a great start to a biking journey! Congrats on making an effort and getting healthier!
> 
> 40 miles is pretty good, especially just starting out. And average speed is just that, an _average! _It depends on many things; bike, terrain, weather, tire pressure, your tiredness level, all those can play a part and 15.5 is a good average for a normal rider and super for someone who is '70 and overweight' (you have been cycling for just over half a year, not competing in the Tour de France).
> 
> If you do 18mps for the first hour and then are tired for the rest of your trip, I would rather keep a comfortable pace throughout and not burn myself out after an hour so I still have energy through the end of the ride. Your speed may increase naturally over time as your muscles get stronger. Way to go, keep up the great progress!



Thanks for the reply. I’ll try and keep a more steady slightly slower speed at the start. Looking forward to the spring and summer and getting out more. I didn’t realise until I started riding how bad the roads are for cyclists in the UK.


----------



## Nomadski (3 May 2018)

poemcycle said:


> you lot do so much more then me. feel inadequate here.



Don't ever feel embarrassed by the number of miles you currently do, it's all about getting out on the bike. And if you do that, your doing more miles than sitting on the sofa!

Good to see this magical thread has new members giving it new life.


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 May 2018)

I think all the time we now have smart watches, tracking apps and even more focus on stats and figures....which is great....however, I feel this does put pressure on people....especially newbies.

When starting, just getting out and getting that exercise in is invaluable. I agree with @Nomadski - anything is better than nothing


----------



## RegG (4 May 2018)

Oldun said:


> Hi guys interesting reading. I’d be interested to know how I’m doing compared to others. Now been riding on the roads for about 7 months. I’m 70 now always been fairly active. But overweight and last year was told I was pre-diabetic. Hence the bike. I’ve lost 2 1/2 stone and put on quite a bit of muscle on my upper legs. I’m now on my second road bike now, I’ve got a Bianchi with countervail technology, which certainly smooths out the poor roads in Berkshire. 7 months ago a 12-15 miles ride was the norm just before Xmas managed usually 30 miles now up to 40. Which takes between 3 hrs 10 mins best to 3hrs 30 mins dependant on hills etc. I would like to get to 50 miles a ride ( it’s nothing compared to most cyclists I know ) and a tad more if possible. My main area of concern is my average speed although I can now comfortably ride at 17-19 mph on the flat during the first hour thereafter I’m really struggling. I can’t seem to get past an average of 15.5 mph no matter what I do. I have taken food bars, plenty of water to keep hydrated. Am I expecting too much too soon, can I do anything else. Sorry for the long ramble. And sincere apologies if I’ve bored many.



I think you are doing very well!! Firstly, you've got a brilliant bike in the Bianchi (but then I am very biased as I also have an Infinito CV); secondly, you seem to be riding further and faster than me - I'm 64, have been riding for three years and don't seem to be able to exceed 40 miles or 14 mph average speed! Keep it up


----------



## Stonechat (6 May 2018)

RegG said:


> I think you are doing very well!! Firstly, you've got a brilliant bike in the Bianchi (but then I am very biased as I also have an Infinito CV); secondly, you seem to be riding further and faster than me - I'm 64, have been riding for three years and don't seem to be able to exceed 40 miles or 14 mph average speed! Keep it up


You hit these plateaus then seem to gothrough them

I thought 50 miles was a problem - later I have done 120


----------



## JhnBssll (27 May 2018)

I've now been riding again for around 18 months and today I completed my 3rd Sportive. In doing so I increased my maximum distance ridden to 60.1 miles in a time of 3 hours 37 minutes. That's a 16.5mph average which is actually not all that much slower than I would normally achieve on much shorter rides so I'm pretty happy with that! I've now got a month or so to recover before the Diss Cyclathon at the end of June, 62 miles, and then the Norwich cycle swarm the following week, 75 miles. I'm much more confident now about these distances, in fact this time last year I wouldn't have believed it possible for me to be anywhere near where I am now  Thanks all for the encouragement along the way, and if you're in the position I was 12 months ago - keep pedalling!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 May 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I've now been riding again for around 18 months and today I completed my 3rd Sportive. In doing so I increased my maximum distance ridden to 60.1 miles in a time of 3 hours 37 minutes. That's a 16.5mph average which is actually not all that much slower than I would normally achieve on much shorter rides so I'm pretty happy with that! I've now got a month or so to recover before the Diss Cyclathon at the end of June, 62 miles, and then the Norwich cycle swarm the following week, 75 miles. I'm much more confident now about these distances, in fact this time last year I wouldn't have believed it possible for me to be anywhere near where I am now  Thanks all for the encouragement along the way, and if you're in the position I was 12 months ago - keep pedalling!!!


Nice progress!


----------



## Nyooome-nore (2 Jun 2018)

So I started actively cycling June/July last year on my city bike, but got my road bike in January, this is what I have done so far, with 3 sportive ahead of me over the next 3 months.

http://www.marcellobrivio.com/projects/strava-toolbox/public.php?content=ytd_report&athlete=22428904


----------



## Freelanderuk (15 Jun 2018)

32 miles this morning ,bought my bike 21/05/2018 previous to this had been getting the miles in on a rebock z8 excercise bike in the back bedroom and a few miles on my electric mountain bike


----------



## JhnBssll (15 Jun 2018)

Yeah good effort. Well done finding somewhere that flat too... 21m total elevation gain over 32 miles?!


----------



## Freelanderuk (15 Jun 2018)

It is relatively flat where I live but as I venture further a field I will get up into the slightly hilly Lincolnshire Wolds


----------



## Freelanderuk (16 Jun 2018)

A few extra this morning


----------



## Freelanderuk (18 Jun 2018)

Up at 5 and out for 5:30 ,a quick 20 before the day starts


----------



## Freelanderuk (22 Jun 2018)

Did a 21 mile ride Wednesday and a 31 this morning before loading the motorhome and heading to Cadwell race track for the weekend to watch the Sidecar revival racing


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> Did a 21 mile ride Wednesday and a 31 this morning before loading the motorhome and heading to Cadwell race track for the weekend to watch the Sidecar revival racing
> View attachment 415517



You're doing well, keep at it!

I know your area quite well as my mum was born in Alford (sadly her ashes are in the cemetery there now) and it certainly is flat! If you ever ride by please give her a cheery wave!


----------



## Freelanderuk (23 Jun 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You're doing well, keep at it!
> 
> I know your area quite well as my mum was born in Alford (sadly her ashes are in the cemetery there now) and it certainly is flat! If you ever ride by please give her a cheery wave!



I am hoping to do a 50 mile next weekend that will include Alford and Sutton on Sea , and will think of this post as I cycle threw there,
Regards 
Chris


----------



## Dbt (23 Jun 2018)

I wish I had the energy to cycle at weekends. I’m getting desperate wanting to do some longer rides, just to see how far I can go. I cycle 18 miles a day Monday to Friday commuting, have an extremely active job and am too knackered by the weekend to do anything. Hopefully I’ll get used to my current regime soon and will be able to go out on weekends.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2018)

Dbt said:


> I wish I had the energy to cycle at weekends. I’m getting desperate wanting to do some longer rides, just to see how far I can go. I cycle 18 miles a day Monday to Friday commuting, have an extremely active job and am too knackered by the weekend to do anything. Hopefully I’ll get used to my current regime soon and will be able to go out on weekends.



If you're knocking out 4500 ish miles pa then be happy!


----------



## Dbt (24 Jun 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> If you're knocking out 4500 ish miles pa then be happy!


Yeah, I know I’m cycling a fair bit, and getting much quicker in the short time I’ve been doing it for, but I’d still like to do some longer rides. I guess some people are never happy with what they’re doing


----------



## Freelanderuk (24 Jun 2018)

Only got my e-bike with me this weekend so had to use the legs ,a quick walk around half of the Cadwell race track ,3 laps


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jun 2018)

Dbt said:


> Yeah, I know I’m cycling a fair bit, and getting much quicker in the short time I’ve been doing it for, but I’d still like to do some longer rides. I guess some people are never happy with what they’re doing



I think the acid test comes with cycling a good distance all year round is when you have to start grinding it out in the cold, dark & wet winter months - have your kit ready!


----------



## Dbt (24 Jun 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think the acid test comes with cycling a good distance all year round is when you have to start grinding it out in the cold, dark & wet winter months - have your kit ready!


Haha, I started cycling to work in February just before all the snow hit in the uk. That was a steep learning curve.


----------



## Freelanderuk (25 Jun 2018)

Back on the bike this morning


----------



## Freelanderuk (29 Jun 2018)

My 5th ride over 30 miles


----------



## Freelanderuk (1 Jul 2018)

Up early and out , my first over 50 miles , a lovely morning ,a little wind on the coast and off I go , stopped after 35 miles at my moms for a drink and breakfast bar ,the last 2 miles was a real pain in the bum and top of the legs ,but completed it


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Jul 2018)

I rode the Norwich Cycle Swarm today, 70 miles at an average speed of 17.5mph. Really pleased with that as it's a PB on both distance and speed  I've now got a couple of metric century sportives planned to keep me limber before my first imperial century in August


----------



## Jani (1 Jul 2018)

I started to ride a bike about 3 month ago and my average speed was like 12.5 km/h on MTB. Now it has changed to nearly 15 km/h on the same 25 kms distance.


----------



## harrison_888 (5 Jul 2018)

I have been in and out of the saddle for about 8 years but this year I felt something different. I have a passion for the bike like never before - I'm out maintaining it, spending money on it and riding it at any opportunity. Unfortunately those opportunities are few and far between; I work in Central London and live in darkest Essex so commuting on the bike is fairly pointless. I've grappled with the idea of cycling part of the way but there appear to be fewer and fewer bike racks at the stations between here and London (these are actually thinly veiled excuses and I should JFDI!)

A few years ago I wasn't riding much further than 10 miles at a glacial 8-10mph but in the past year I've improved dramatically. I'll do evening cycles (16-20miles or weekend rides of 30+mi). About a year ago I was riding at around 13mph but most recently I completed the short circuit with an average a little over 18mph. proud moment. I've entered into a 70mile Sportive event in the New Forest this Saturday and I hope to complete it in around 4.5hrs (avg ~15.5mph. I'll provide an update next week and next stop will hopefully be an imperial century. 

Great thread by the way - if nothing else but to remind me every one on this forum isn't Bradley Wiggins.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I rode the Norwich Cycle Swarm today, 70 miles at an average speed of 17.5mph. Really pleased with that as it's a PB on both distance and speed  I've now got a couple of metric century sportives planned to keep me limber before my first imperial century in August




And you're a newbie?
Fair play at that average speed.


----------



## Freelanderuk (7 Jul 2018)

My last 3 rides this week









This mornings ride , I put some air into the tyres ,raised the seat by 5mm and put my new fast past cycling jersey on from lidl and had a good ride ,don't know which helped me the most


----------



## Freelanderuk (8 Jul 2018)

My second 50+ ride this morning


----------



## Freelanderuk (16 Jul 2018)

3 more 20 plus miles last week and out again this morning for a 20 plus
My overall speed is increasing and it's it's getting easier


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Jul 2018)

Nice to see this thread still going.


----------



## andyR00 (16 Jul 2018)

Who's on strava?


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jul 2018)

andyR00 said:


> Who's on strava?


There is a cyclechat club on Strava if you want to check it out


----------



## andyR00 (16 Jul 2018)

How do I get onto that?


----------



## Freelanderuk (16 Jul 2018)

I am on Strava
https://www.strava.com/activities/1705768937


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jul 2018)

andyR00 said:


> How do I get onto that?


On strava.com not the app under the explore tab search for clubs enter cyclechat and join


----------



## Nonethewiser (20 Jul 2018)

I restarted cycling last October and up to two weeks ago my maximum distance was 14 miles. Then my old mate, who has been cycling for a good few years, took me under his wing. In the last two weeks I've been for three rides with him, the first was 25 miles, the second 35 and today's effort was 47 at an average speed of 12 mph, the last 6 or 7 miles was a bit of a slog but overall I very much enjoyed the ride. Left to my own devices I'm not sure that I would have upped my distance quite as quickly as that!


----------



## Freelanderuk (23 Jul 2018)

First ride of this week ,out early again this morning


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> First ride of this week ,out early again this morning
> View attachment 420748


You may read about 50km rides on here which sounds better than 32.07 miles . Your nearly there we like to mix our measurement units 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2018-half-century-50km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.228549/
How about this for next year keeps you hoping the milage


----------



## Freelanderuk (23 Jul 2018)

I try and do 50 miles at a weekend ,don't have enough time on weekdays as work gets in the way ,get up most mornings at 4:30 to get my excercise in before the day starts, I ride every other morning and the mornings not riding are spent weight lifting and a 4/5 mile walk before I have to leave the house


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> You may read about 50km rides on here which sounds better than 32.07 miles . Your nearly there we like to mix our measurement units
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2018-half-century-50km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.228549/
> How about this for next year keeps you hoping the milage



31.07 miles I think is the conversion.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jul 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 31.07 miles I think is the conversion.


You are correct maths not my strong point


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> You are correct maths not my strong point



You make up for it by being a very good bike rider.


----------



## Freelanderuk (27 Jul 2018)

Up early again for this mornings ride ,all ready and out to the bike shed and the heavens opened up ,thunder and lightning and heavy rain , back to the house and in the to the spare bedroom on to the Reebok zr8 excercise bike 23.5 miles and wet threw with sweat ,the fans in the other bedroom keeping the wife cool ,and it's still raining


----------



## Freelanderuk (1 Aug 2018)

Early morning again before work


----------



## Freelanderuk (6 Aug 2018)

Out again early this morning on the new to me TCR, had a quick 14 miles last night after raising the saddle and putting some spd peddles on so I could try it.

This morning felt good until I got to an hours ride and I could not feel my fingers in both hands and it was painful , managed to finish my ride but will need sorting before I do any distance


----------



## Freelanderuk (8 Aug 2018)

This mornings ride was a lot better after a few tweaks to the bike yesyerday


----------



## Freelanderuk (10 Aug 2018)

Another early morning ride before work





No more newbies want to post an update?


----------



## Spoons47 (10 Aug 2018)

So after having the new Hybrid for a couple of weeks, today was end of 1st week of training. 29.9 miles, ave speed 12.5mph. I'm really proud of myself!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Aug 2018)

Spoons47 said:


> So after having the new Hybrid for a couple of weeks, today was end of 1st week of training. 29.9 miles, ave speed 12.5mph. I'm really proud of myself!



Good stuff! Keep at it.


----------



## JhnBssll (11 Aug 2018)

Chuffed with myself after this weeks effort; 119 miles so far, 74.4 of them were this morning  Both of those figures are personal bests, if only by a few miles 

I'm now gearing up for the biggest challenge to date; an imperial century in two weeks time  100.7 miles, 4000ft of climbing and to add insult to injury its now unsupported as the team they had organising the sportive have pulled out so it's a club run event now with no rest stops  I might have to drive out the night before and stash some supplies along the route  I've pretty much decided I'm leaving the Bianchi at home for this one and taking the Roubaix, it's just better equipped for climbs and longer duration rides. I best get the brakes bled properly and take it for a test ride as it hasn't been out since its recent overhaul


----------



## 13 rider (12 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Chuffed with myself after this weeks effort; 119 miles so far, 74.4 of them were this morning  Both of those figures are personal bests, if only by a few miles
> 
> I'm now gearing up for the biggest challenge to date; an imperial century in two weeks time  100.7 miles, 4000ft of climbing and to add insult to injury its now unsupported as the team they had organising the sportive have pulled out so it's a club run event now with no rest stops  I might have to drive out the night before and stash some supplies along the route  I've pretty much decided I'm leaving the Bianchi at home for this one and taking the Roubaix, it's just better equipped for climbs and longer duration rides. I best get the brakes bled properly and take it for a test ride as it hasn't been out since its recent overhaul


Good luck with the imperial ton . Steady pace and you should be fine . Can you find a cafe on route search cafe network . You will need a bit of time off the bike and proper food . Keep us undated


----------



## Eribiste (12 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Chuffed with myself after this weeks effort; 119 miles so far, 74.4 of them were this morning  Both of those figures are personal bests, if only by a few miles
> 
> I'm now gearing up for the biggest challenge to date; an imperial century in two weeks time  100.7 miles, 4000ft of climbing and to add insult to injury its now unsupported as the team they had organising the sportive have pulled out so it's a club run event now with no rest stops  I might have to drive out the night before and stash some supplies along the route  I've pretty much decided I'm leaving the Bianchi at home for this one and taking the Roubaix, it's just better equipped for climbs and longer duration rides. I best get the brakes bled properly and take it for a test ride as it hasn't been out since its recent overhaul



Flippin' 'eck, chapeau that man!

I've done a few hundreds myself and I would say heed 13rider's wise words. I like to take a bag of treats with me to give myself a reward every ten miles, or the top of that next hill, or whatever. I'm sure you already know that you also need to keep fluid intake going as well.

All the best, and as 13 says, let us know the result.


----------



## Freelanderuk (13 Aug 2018)

Did not manage to ride early this morning due to rain ,so just done a quick 15 miles after work , I also had my first clip less moment 100 yards from home after my ride ,came to a junction car coming from the right I stopped and forgot to unclipped and just fell over ,good job my pals were not out side the pub having a smoke


----------



## T675Rich (15 Aug 2018)

I am a total cycling noob and very overweight so I'm not going to be sharing any amazingly high mileages but this morning was the first time I have managed to make it all the way to work without having to walk. I finally made it up the hill that has been stopping me doing it since I started. Not much quicker than walking it but I'm happy.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2018)

T675Rich said:


> I am a total cycling noob and very overweight so I'm not going to be sharing any amazingly high mileages but this morning was the first time I have managed to make it all the way to work without having to walk. I finally made it up the hill that has been stopping me doing it since I started. Not much quicker than walking it but I'm happy.




Well done.


----------



## Freelanderuk (15 Aug 2018)

Keep at it the weight will come of, when I started I was on an electric mountain bike and weighing 23 stone , now on a TCR Pro weighing 13.8 at the last weigh in


----------



## T675Rich (15 Aug 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> Keep at it the weight will come of, when I started I was on an electric mountain bike and weighing 23 stone , now on a TCR Pro weighing 13.8 at the last weigh in



That's amazing.


----------



## JhnBssll (15 Aug 2018)

T675Rich said:


> I am a total cycling noob and very overweight so I'm not going to be sharing any amazingly high mileages but this morning was the first time I have managed to make it all the way to work without having to walk. I finally made it up the hill that has been stopping me doing it since I started. Not much quicker than walking it but I'm happy.



Well done, that's a great achievement! You must be pretty pleased with that  Keep up the good work


----------



## tom73 (15 Aug 2018)

T675Rich said:


> I am a total cycling noob and very overweight so I'm not going to be sharing any amazingly high mileages but this morning was the first time I have managed to make it all the way to work without having to walk. I finally made it up the hill that has been stopping me doing it since I started. Not much quicker than walking it but I'm happy.



Well done just keep going it will get easier one day at a time. Don't matter how long it take you reach the end the fact is you can do it. 
Go nice and steady and enjoy the little victory's.  As with most thing's you will have the odd s..t day on the bike (we all have them) 
All you do is remember the good rides and you soon get back on the saddle


----------



## Spoons47 (15 Aug 2018)

T675Rich said:


> I am a total cycling noob and very overweight so I'm not going to be sharing any amazingly high mileages but this morning was the first time I have managed to make it all the way to work without having to walk. I finally made it up the hill that has been stopping me doing it since I started. Not much quicker than walking it but I'm happy.



Fantastic. That’s amazing, I’m a newbie too but the milestones keep coming and they will for you too. Just wait till those endorphins kick in. 
Onwards and Upwards (unless it’s downhill )


----------



## tom73 (15 Aug 2018)

Spoons47 said:


> Fantastic. That’s amazing, I’m a newbie too but the milestones keep coming and they will for you too. Just wait till those endorphins kick in.
> Onwards and Upwards (unless it’s downhill )



As a Newbie I 2rd this


----------



## Freelanderuk (16 Aug 2018)

Yesterday's morning ride , not as far as normal but the mornings are a little darker so time before work is getting shorter .
Had a bike fit the night before and felt a lot more comfortable on this ride


----------



## T675Rich (16 Aug 2018)

Flew up the hill this morning although the bike I used today had an engine


----------



## Freelanderuk (17 Aug 2018)

A quick ride before work


----------



## Spoons47 (17 Aug 2018)

Was aiming for 30 miles but as you can see, hit a hilly section on way out. I’m still very proud, the miles are clocking up. 
Onwards and Upwards


----------



## tom73 (17 Aug 2018)

Well this evening ride was different. Light weight me + carbon frame / strong cross winds = fun times. 
With that and a bit of rain and fading light I thought not a good idea to go full out on the tops. So doubled back home. Not quite 22 i was hoping for still got just over 18. But claimed a few PR on Strava so still a happy newbie and the hills are getting quicker too.


----------



## Spoons47 (17 Aug 2018)

Well done Tom small steps eh.


----------



## Spoons47 (17 Aug 2018)

tom73 said:


> Well this evening ride was different. Light weight me + carbon frame / strong cross winds = fun times.
> With that and a bit of rain and fading light I thought not a good idea to go full out on the tops. So doubled back home. Not quite 22 i was hoping for still got just over 18. But claimed a few PR on Strava so still a happy newbie and the hills are getting quicker too.



Strava is like red wine, addictive


----------



## tom73 (17 Aug 2018)

Spoons47 said:


> Strava is like red wine, addictive



Don’t know about that one wine is not my thing. Only had my element 2 weeks so only just getting full use out of Strava. Still on free account not paid yet addictive not sure it’s not like it’s one of 1st things I do when I get home


----------



## Spoons47 (17 Aug 2018)

Don’t think I will be paying, free version is just as good giving you all the stats you need. I’ll give up the red wine when I can afford a carbon frame! Maybe next year


----------



## tom73 (17 Aug 2018)

Spoons47 said:


> Well done Tom small steps eh.



For sure it is before my set back 30 miles was nothing. The nights sure are on the way sadly soon put pay to longer rides


----------



## tom73 (17 Aug 2018)

Spoons47 said:


> Don’t think I will be paying, free version is just as good giving you all the stats you need. I’ll give up the red wine when I can afford a carbon frame! Maybe next year



Hehe must have got something right the other week I had all on to get it back from LBS the 2 mechanic’s had taken a right shine to it.


----------



## Spoons47 (20 Aug 2018)

Today’s ride. Very pleased but getting a bit red and sore right underneath, been told I need a new saddle, so now not pleased.


----------



## Freelanderuk (21 Aug 2018)

Managed to get out this afternoon after coming back from taking the wife to Nottingham hospital at 6.30 am this morning


----------



## Freelanderuk (23 Aug 2018)

Afternoon Ride again after my hospital duties with mom this time


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Aug 2018)

Just took the Roubaix out for a 0.8mile shakedown before my first attempt at an imperial century on Sunday 

I have two predictions; one I'll make it round but I won't be quick and two I won't be doing much in the afternoon 

The route isn't too hilly, around 4000ft of climbing over the 101 miles. I'll probably cycle to and from the start line too so I'll be doing about 109 miles in total if all goes to plan.

It still sounds absurd to be even attempting to cycle that far, my brain hasn't adapted to the longer distances I'm riding yet


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Just took the Roubaix out for a 0.8mile shakedown before my first attempt at an imperial century on Sunday
> 
> I have two predictions; one I'll make it round but I won't be quick and two I won't be doing much in the afternoon
> 
> ...



You`ll be fine, just take your time and draft everyone you can 

Enjoy the day


----------



## tom73 (24 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Just took the Roubaix out for a 0.8mile shakedown before my first attempt at an imperial century on Sunday
> 
> I have two predictions; one I'll make it round but I won't be quick and two I won't be doing much in the afternoon
> 
> ...



Good luck take your time and enjoy it. Makes my 40 mile Sunday ride I’ve got planned look very poor effect


----------



## Freelanderuk (25 Aug 2018)

My longest ride to date, very pleased , just had one stop for 15 minute's for a drink and a breakfast cereal bar at 35 miles


----------



## JhnBssll (26 Aug 2018)

My first attempted imperial century didn't quite go to plan  The wind picked up fairly early in to the ride and at mile 52 the rain started. We battled on but my second puncture proved to be game over so I called the wife to collect me and waved my friends off  One of them offered me his spare tube but I would have felt terrible had he then punctured plus by this point my fingers were so cold I'm not convinced I would have been able to fit it anyway 

On the plus side I managed to complete 94.1 miles at an average speed of 16.3mph so hopefully next time I'll complete it 

I'm a bit gutted to be honest but dead impressed with myself for getting as far as I did


----------



## Freelanderuk (26 Aug 2018)

Well done you


----------



## 13 rider (26 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> My first attempted imperial century didn't quite go to plan  The wind picked up fairly early in to the ride and at mile 52 the rain started. We battled on but my second puncture proved to be game over so I called the wife to collect me and waved my friends off  One of them offered me his spare tube but I would have felt terrible had he then punctured plus by this point my fingers were so cold I'm not convinced I would have been able to fit it anyway
> 
> On the plus side I managed to complete 94.1 miles at an average speed of 16.3mph so hopefully next time I'll complete it
> 
> ...


Well done on the distance on the right day you will smash it .. Nothing worst than a puncture on a wet cold day I once puncture 1 mile from the finish on an 80 Mile charity ride . Hands were so wet and cold I couldn't get the tyre back on the mobile mechanic saved me


----------



## JhnBssll (26 Aug 2018)

Thanks  I've just ordered a pair of GP 4 seasons to replace the GP4000s, hopefully next time I won't puncture and can finish


----------



## 13 rider (26 Aug 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> My longest ride to date, very pleased , just had one stop for 15 minute's for a drink and a breakfast cereal bar at 35 miles
> View attachment 426743


Good effort and decent average speed . Just an extra incentive to go a tad further 100km is 62.14 miles then you can claim for first century albiet a metric one


----------



## Freelanderuk (27 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> Good effort and decent average speed . Just an extra incentive to go a tad further 100km is 62.14 miles then you can claim for first century albiet a metric one



I was kicking myself when I walked in the house and checked the distance for a metric century,
Never mind there's next time I go for a long one


----------



## tom73 (27 Aug 2018)

@JhnBssll Bad luck stuff happen's though it don't make it feel any better. At least you know you can do it. Mine will have a wait given the time of year. Bet you've got it in the bag next time round Given current new's you never know the next time the both of you maybe giving it a go


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> We battled on but my second puncture proved to be game over so I called the wife to collect me and waved my friends off  One of them offered me his spare tube but I would have felt terrible had he then punctured plus by this point my fingers were so cold I'm not convinced I would have been able to fit it anyway



You had 2 punctures in just one ride of 94 miles?? I couldn't be doing with all that hassle. I'd be running Schwalbe Marathons if I was riding those sort of distances. Puncture repairs are right at the bottom of the list of things I want to spend time doing.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Aug 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> You had 2 punctures in just one ride of 94 miles?? I couldn't be doing with all that hassle. I'd be running Schwalbe Marathons if I was riding those sort of distances. Puncture repairs are right at the bottom of the list of things I want to spend time doing.


I remember the old days. I used to fix all my punctures. 3 punctures in one ride of approx 40 miles


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Aug 2018)

You must have been running flimsy tyres then to get that many. I used to get the odd one, mostly from bits of broken glass when I rode to work on a 3-speed roadster years ago, but still not that often really - and they were totally unprotected tyres.
I now have level 5 protected Schwalbes on all my "good" bikes and run Dr Sludge internal tyre liners inside the unprotected knobbly tyres on my gravel/woods riding MTB. I've managed to keep the Fairy away all year so far. I checked the MTB tyres before going out yesterday - and found about a dozen small sharp stone fragments lodged in them, mostly in the ancient front tyre which is half worn and well past it's best.


----------



## Freelanderuk (28 Aug 2018)

This mornings ride before resuming hospital taxi duties for the wife again


----------



## Spoons47 (28 Aug 2018)

Felt I let myself down a bit today. It’s the first week of interval training, involving 15 min easy pace then 3 lots of 5 mins at zone 4 with 10 min sections in between to recover at easy pace. I was really good on the first 5 mins but only managed 2 mins on the second one (bad planning hilly section) and didn’t have anything in the tank for the third 5 mins. I carried on at high cadence, but feel I should have pushed myself more! So I think a realistic goal may be to try and do two 2 of the 5 min sections on next ride after a days rest. Then hopefully on next weeks two rides build up to doing all 3. Good thing is the recovery is very good when I get back so there must be more in my old heart, lungs and legs. 
Show me some love people
Cheers 
Simon


----------



## tom73 (28 Aug 2018)

You've done just fine you can't expect to get it bang on 1st time. Maybe a bit of a re route will help. Building up to goals is the best way. Focus on the day's achievement's never mind the rest. Good that you are building in rest time as it's important part of any activity.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2018)

Spoons47 said:


> View attachment 427310
> 
> Felt I let myself down a bit today. It’s the first week of interval training, involving 15 min easy pace then 3 lots of 5 mins at zone 4 with 10 min sections in between to recover at easy pace. I was really good on the first 5 mins but only managed 2 mins on the second one (bad planning hilly section) and didn’t have anything in the tank for the third 5 mins. I carried on at high cadence, but feel I should have pushed myself more! So I think a realistic goal may be to try and do two 2 of the 5 min sections on next ride after a days rest. Then hopefully on next weeks two rides build up to doing all 3. Good thing is the recovery is very good when I get back so there must be more in my old heart, lungs and legs.
> Show me some love people
> ...


Don't beat yourself up interval training is hard some people enjoy hurting themselves other like me not so much I do very little structured training . But have seen the benefits of interval training on others it does work if your prepared to stick at it


----------



## Spoons47 (28 Aug 2018)

Thanks for the replies, it will spur me on.


----------



## Sjw (1 Sep 2018)

first ride on ebike. First ride outside on anything! Was a blast though I stopped because I didn't want to push my luck


----------



## Stonechat (2 Sep 2018)

Spoons47 said:


> View attachment 427310
> 
> Felt I let myself down a bit today. It’s the first week of interval training, involving 15 min easy pace then 3 lots of 5 mins at zone 4 with 10 min sections in between to recover at easy pace. I was really good on the first 5 mins but only managed 2 mins on the second one (bad planning hilly section) and didn’t have anything in the tank for the third 5 mins. I carried on at high cadence, but feel I should have pushed myself more! So I think a realistic goal may be to try and do two 2 of the 5 min sections on next ride after a days rest. Then hopefully on next weeks two rides build up to doing all 3. Good thing is the recovery is very good when I get back so there must be more in my old heart, lungs and legs.
> Show me some love people
> ...


You will definitely seeimprovements if you continue with a structured plan.


----------



## Freelanderuk (2 Sep 2018)

My ride this morning getting rid of yesterday's tea time beer's


----------



## Sjw (2 Sep 2018)

What it doesn't show is me finished and falling off the stationary bike


----------



## tom73 (2 Sep 2018)

Just over 33 miles early this morning not a bad way to start the day. Even bet the yummy mummy aldi brigade that make the last roundabout home a right pain Sunday mornings.


----------



## Spoons47 (6 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Don't beat yourself up interval training is hard some people enjoy hurting themselves other like me not so much I do very little structured training . But have seen the benefits of interval training on others it does work if your prepared to stick at it



So it turns out I had misunderstood the intensity in the heart rate zones and was pushing way too hard. I have treated myself to a chest strap heart rate monitor to be as accurate as possible, did a 8 mile ride yesterday to do a few tests and can keep an accurate eye on heart rate on Apple Watch while riding. Thanks to swapping suspension forks for rigid carbon, inclines won’t be a problem on the training rides. 
Onwards and Upwards.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Sep 2018)

Spoons47 said:


> So it turns out I had misunderstood the intensity in the heart rate zones and was pushing way too hard. I have treated myself to a chest strap heart rate monitor to be as accurate as possible, did a 8 mile ride yesterday to do a few tests and can keep an accurate eye on heart rate on Apple Watch while riding. Thanks to swapping suspension forks for rigid carbon, inclines won’t be a problem on the training rides.
> Onwards and Upwards.


It is very hard to hit heart rate zones. It can take many minutes for the heart rate to catch up with your current effort - by which time you may be moving on to a diifferent effort


----------



## Spoons47 (6 Sep 2018)

Stonechat said:


> It is very hard to hit heart rate zones. It can take many minutes for the heart rate to catch up with your current effort - by which time you may be moving on to a diifferent effort



Indeed. But I’ve found the chest strap to be the most accurate in tests


----------



## T675Rich (6 Sep 2018)

I made it all the way home without getting off the bike yesterday for the first time so I was pretty happy as there is a short but steep hill that as always beaten me in the past, well it's a hill to me, my college disagrees..


----------



## tom73 (6 Sep 2018)

@T675Rich little victories all add up. Soon be flying up the hills


----------



## 13 rider (6 Sep 2018)

T675Rich said:


> I made it all the way home without getting off the bike yesterday for the first time so I was pretty happy as there is a short but steep hill that as always beaten me in the past, well it's a hill to me, my college disagrees..


Well done keep at it and that hill will eventually become a rise in the road


----------



## Freelanderuk (7 Sep 2018)

Fitted the new Giant SLR 1 Carbon wheels and went for a spin to try them


----------



## Freelanderuk (9 Sep 2018)

A windy morning ride


----------



## tom73 (9 Sep 2018)

34 miles light weight me + light weight bike / high winds and riding out on the top's made it an interesting morning. 
Bike's out in force today including whizzing pass the club run. 
Missed out on taking top spot of the day on one segment by 1 second bloody wind  but still managed to bag 17 PR's though so will happily take that inc a number of hill climbs


----------



## tom73 (30 Sep 2018)

33 miles this morning out on the top's not had chance for a week or two out that way. Midway joined by a Kestrel who looked to be going a lap of honour all for me as she hovered high over head. Turn's out i've begged 18 PR's along the way and for 3 of them i'm leading (well for today anyway)  
But the best bit was seeing i'd hit mile 18 the magic number why ? Well I'm 4 months into cycling and today I've hit the 1000 mile mark 

I've had blood , sweat and a few tears along the way but i've loved it. Every minute ? Well have I fairy cake's coming off at high speed and de-gloving most of my palm was not my best day and the 2 week's off from the bike was not much fun either. Have I still a lot to learn ? Sure I have but I'm up of that.

What I have learned is 1) I love being on two wheel's and the fun it bring's. 
 2) I'm a right bike tart. 
3) I really do need N+1 
4) I need a better plan to get my mate on two wheel's so I am not the only bike bore.
5) Can't get Mrs 73 to even think about drop's. She's more than happy on her Fx3. 
6) The engine is in better knick than I thought still need's the odd fine tune. 
7) Why did I not do this years ago ? 
8) Carry on. 
9) The dog's learned if I'm in Lycra he's no chance. 
10) Birthday and Christmas now mean, what do you want for your bike?


----------



## T675Rich (18 Oct 2018)

I appear to be regressing if that is the right word, I had to walk for the first time in ages on my ride home last night...


----------



## tom73 (18 Oct 2018)

It happen's , off day's happen. Just hold in and you will be fine. You may just have had one of the day's a work maybe or just a bit bushed all round. If it starts to happen more then maybe that is the time to think right what is happening here. Chalk it up as just one of them day's and get back in the saddle and prove all is well. You've shown you can do it after all.


----------



## Spoons47 (19 Oct 2018)

Really proud of this effort today.


----------



## tom73 (21 Oct 2018)

20 mile early morning ride 1st time in 2 weeks utter bliss 5 PR's not too bad given time out the saddle. But to the total plank in the Silver car who close pasted me at high speed any closer and I would not be writing this. Given that road is well wide enough for two car's on each side it's nice to know life mean's little to you. If I can give way to a horse rider on a very narrow rd on a steep hill this morning. Then why can't you do the same for me on a clear well wide straight road with nothing coming ?


----------



## Freelanderuk (21 Oct 2018)

I have been using the Kickr core for about the last 10 days ,so decided to take the bike off this morning and go for a ride ,my longest ride yet ,not much left in the tank and ran out of water


----------



## Spoons47 (21 Oct 2018)

This was my effort today, I was deliberately heading for slower flatter and longer so I’m pleased but I made a fatal mistake!! I saw something on YouTube by BikeFitAdvisor about keeping a straight wrist on drop handlebars. On the 4 rides that I have had on my 54cm Felt F95 I have had no numb hands, and shoulder and neck pain that I was getting from my 56cm bike has almost gone. All I have is a slightly sore lower back which eases quickly if I stop for 30 seconds. So from 5 miles on I found it very difficult to relax my shoulders which means I’m on the way to work and I’m Knackered lol. I need to stop Tinkering!! But difficult when you have the bug. 
IF IT AINT BROKE DONT FIX IT. Going to see my fav Mechanic on Tuesday so will get him to check my fit. 
Onwards and Upwards
Cheers All


----------



## Johnnylewis (6 Nov 2018)

Getting there slowly. I've really only got an hour/hour half to get a cycle in. Monday had a extra hour so went to my mums for a cuppa and back again. Started to Understand the gears better. Arse still sore but not as much lol


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (6 Nov 2018)

Johnnylewis said:


> Getting there slowly. I've really only got an hour/hour half to get a cycle in. Monday had a extra hour so went to my mums for a cuppa and back again. Started to Understand the gears better. Arse still sore but not as much lol
> View attachment 437312



Aaaah the old NI playgrounds..!

Keep at it mate! You will get stronger in no time..!

Miss my buddies there but not the weather..


----------



## Stonechat (10 Nov 2018)

tom73 said:


> 9) The dog's learned if I'm in Lycra he's no chance.



My dog knows that if I come back in shorts, my legs are sometimes sweaty, he wants to lick my legs!


----------



## Johnnylewis (12 Nov 2018)

Wee morning ride. Planned to go further but took a route that hill after hill after hill and also ran last night. So I just enjoyed it and hated it all in the same breath. Still miles on the seat and legs


----------



## Freelanderuk (12 Nov 2018)

Had a ride this morning with the new Di2 ultegra fitted to the TCR ,a pleasure to use so smooth


----------



## T675Rich (13 Dec 2018)

I don't seem to be making any now, my commute time is staying about level and it's not feeling any easier to maintain that time. I guess commuting only 2 days a week isn't enough.


----------



## nickAKA (13 Dec 2018)

T675Rich said:


> I don't seem to be making any now, my commute time is staying about level and it's not feeling any easier to maintain that time. I guess commuting only 2 days a week isn't enough.



'They' reckon you need to do 6-8 hours per week to make a substantial difference, a couple of hours per week is probably enough to maintain average joe level fitness (which is exactly where I am RN)


----------



## T675Rich (13 Dec 2018)

nickAKA said:


> 'They' reckon you need to do 6-8 hours per week to make a substantial difference, a couple of hours per week is probably enough to maintain average joe level fitness (which is exactly where I am RN)



I wasn't expecting substantial improvements but as I started at such a low level I hoped it would be a little longer before I plateaued, I'm currently way below average joe fitness. I'm still happy with the fact I can ride all the way home without walking now but one of the hill still fills me with dread.


----------



## nickAKA (14 Dec 2018)

T675Rich said:


> I wasn't expecting substantial improvements but as I started at such a low level I hoped it would be a little longer before I plateaued, I'm currently way below average joe fitness. I'm still happy with the fact I can ride all the way home without walking now but one of the hill still fills me with dread.



That afflicts us all, don't worry about it, keep pushing yourself. I was 46 when I decided to get fit and it took me 12 months of effort (the like of which I hadn't put in since football preseason about 20 years ago) but I got there. Potentially it'll be easier the younger you are BUT, y'know, no pain no gain!


----------



## Tobes (3 Jan 2019)

It's certainly age related.

I'm marginally younger  and it took me circa 6 months to get back in shape. Did 6 days per week for first 3 months (gym, cycle and run). 

Can now make it up the steepest hill in Richmond park on the big ring and had to walk it a few months back.

If anyone feels they've plateaued just do something different for a few weeks then go back to what you did before and you'll see the difference.


----------



## nickAKA (3 Jan 2019)

Tobes said:


> If anyone feels they've plateaued just do something different for a few weeks then go back to what you did before and you'll see the difference.



Sage advice. Even following a very average few months on the bike (plus Christmas, eating everything) I'm doing PBs on segments I haven't done since last summer. The only person you need to measure yourself against is you...


----------



## Stonechat (3 Jan 2019)

T675Rich said:


> I wasn't expecting substantial improvements but as I started at such a low level I hoped it would be a little longer before I plateaued, I'm currently way below average joe fitness. I'm still happy with the fact I can ride all the way home without walking now but one of the hill still fills me with dread.


Keep going and put in as many miles as you can. You will progress at some time


----------



## puffinbilly (4 Jan 2019)

Good to see you @Nigelnaturist - hope you're keeping well.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jan 2019)

puffinbilly said:


> Good to see you @Nigelnaturist - hope you're keeping well.



I wish he'd start posting again - nice guy and very interesting too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jan 2019)

In case any of the regular posters in this thread have missed it - we now have the Annual Lunacy Challenge up and running. Ideal for those just starting out to high mileage riders with red noses!

Take a look here at how it came to pass:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-annual-lunacy-aka-i-dont-do-winter-challenge-chatzone.241349/

And for rules and the challenge log, here:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2019-annual-lunacy-challenge.243721/

Organised by @ColinJ


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I wish he'd start posting again - nice guy and very interesting too.


Yes he was a regular when I was starting up


----------



## tom73 (10 Apr 2019)

Well 1st ride of the year tonight  (funny how life gets in the way some times) Just a nice steady 11 miles that's quick enough not to worry about the light going but with a hill or two.
Just need a bit of indexing to the gears. But even that and the close passers did not matter. Though one did make the air turn a bit blue mind 
To be free once more hearing the lambs in the field and birds singing. No amount of money spent on tin box on wheel can buy that. 
Time in the pain cave look's to have paid off ave speed is up and feeling good all round .... and the results are in too 4 PR on strava


----------



## tom73 (15 Apr 2019)

At last to try out the N+1 1st time back on a flat bar in years. Did have to remind myself that I don't bounce quite as well I did boy it was fun. Plus 1st bike with full hydro brakes. Did not take long to get to see how effective they are within minutes some total plank pulled out of a carpark almost over the bonnet job. Then pulls out sits behind me then passes me totally unaware of his actions. How you can miss a bright lime green bike in full view lord knows 

The brakes come in handy again on the way home 2 cars thought it was ok to pass close just as I moving out due to a parked car. Lucky missed the back of the car with an inch or 2 to spare. I think it must have been prat night down the lodge 8 close passers. Oh you've got to love the lady with the twin set and range rover who pulled over and waited for me to pass only to get bored and set off as I was 1/2 way though the narrow gap in the Rd. Think my reaction proved a bit of an education.  But all in all a great 11 mile test ride. London Rd is one fun bike for sure can't wait for some off road fun too. New tyres worked well too only a few MPH less then normal more then happy with that.


----------



## tom73 (19 Apr 2019)

Well a last minute ride mid afternoon quick spin to test out my new bibs turned into 22 mile ride out in the sticks. Oh well the London was in need of getting to know it's new stomping ground. Seeing my best bike is still not playing right. She handled the extra hilly bits well. In fact was in danger of over taking a rider on his best carbon bike. But the spoil sport turned off just before I got to him.  Not been that way since last year the pot holes are still around but on the plus side the winter has not made them any worse. 

Even with empty roads some just can't help it how much of the road do they want ? Well stuff them the sun is out, sky is clear and the view is worth it for sure. Turned out to be a great ride all round even bagged 5 PR so even better.  Even got to ride under the TDY bunting on the main rd back home. Well just has to be done and anyway it's my only way home


----------



## tom73 (21 Apr 2019)

Well early morning spin and time to see what London Rd can do off road. Part old route I know and part new. 
Route all planned and uploaded to whahoo plus local knowledge so thought be just fine inc the a few new big lumps in the road to get up all part of the fun. Soon off the beaten track and greeted 1st my a pair of linnets then lapwings calling all round. A funny sort of electronic call which instantly sent be back to my 1st ever bike and a battery thing on the handle bar I had that made more or less the the same noise. I remembered too that the bracket went so my dad made a new one. Can still see it now dark blue Raleigh  I loved that bike. 

On I went back onto the back roads and into bandit county well Kirklees  then off road round the 1st reservoir and then onto the next. Picture time and a bit watching a pair of great crested grebes. Then off road paths for mile after mile with a few photos on the way and then pick up the back roads then home. Plenty of bike spotting too inc a couple fresh from Halfords ( you know what I mean) I did have a quick look and the yes the folks looked to be right. Even passed the road club ride I keep passing them on Sundays maybe a sign it's time to join. 

Went a bit off plan oh well never mind set out to do 30 miles this morning almost home and 30 had got to 38. 
So no way was I leaving it at that so few spins round the block and 40 miles in the bag. The longest to date.  

Even spotted the easter bunny wonder if he got his carrot?. I did also find one fellow cyclist in need of help but looked a bit too deep for my multi tool. 

Rides like this are what make all the tuff ones worth every mile now bring on 50 mile and more.


----------



## tom73 (28 Apr 2019)

Really in need of a pick me up so early morning spin was the best place to start so following on from last week I did the same route again with a few little changes. The wet weather made for a bit more mud and a cleaning but well worth it blow away the bad week for sure. But it got better well waiting at a junction that marks the last leg home I thought let's just see so I went left and soon I was heading back out into the sicks and came back the other way with a little via a back rd near home which I've not done on a bike since I was a kid. 

It worked 14 PR and I've just done my 1st 50 miles  Boy i'm having so much fun I my feel it tomorrow but bring it on it's worth every bit.


----------



## tom73 (13 May 2019)

Well what better way to unwind after work. 1st longer evening bike ride of the year nothing more than lambs, bird song and the odd passing cyclist for company. Oh and the 1000 and one green fly that got me. Just over 25 miles which brings up the 1000 miles this year One more ride or maybe 2 and and that's more than last year. Not too bad for just less than a year on two wheels. Now bring on the next 1000


----------



## tom73 (24 May 2019)

A lovely day out with Mrs 73 just shows you can just potter along and still have fun. Just over 15 miles along the leeds liverpool canal not quite the distance we had in mind. But stuff happens anyway it was still a day out in the sun , fresh air and no cars to bother you. . The big thing though it was Mrs 73 longest ride to date and only the 3rd ride out this year. Way to go I say told you it would be ok 

Only rub being on way home a close pass as I moved out from parked cars the air did go a bit blue  and Mrs 73 almost taken out by a van over taking then cutting back in too close. We even survived a full on death look by a women with a pushchair who clock us sat in the door way of the train it's not like the bike space is for shock horror bikes. But stuff them we had a great day and are now planning even more.


----------



## T675Rich (29 May 2019)

Well quickest commute PB today, although I think getting lucky with the lights played more a part in that than anything else.


----------



## tom73 (29 May 2019)

No matter they all count


----------



## T675Rich (29 May 2019)

tom73 said:


> No matter they all count



I'll take what I can get.


----------



## ShaneWBA (5 May 2020)

Not sure if this is still used much but figured I’d post my first bike ride I did yesterday on here


----------



## JhnBssll (5 May 2020)

Great job  Is that average heart rate accurate?  183 is my maximum heart rate, I'd certainly notice it if I averaged 181 for an hour and a half


----------



## ShaneWBA (5 May 2020)

Not a clue tbh but it’s from my Apple Watch so as accurate as it can be I’d imagine


----------

